# Saint Laurent Sac De Jour...



## arcs25

What is everyone's opinions on the new Sac De Jour bag, many magazines, bloggers are writing about how similar it is to the Hermes Birkin but a cheaper option...

I don't think it will ever come near a Birkin, but it is a nice bag I have to say I do like it...


----------



## clarkda

It is a little birkin-esque, but its also very much like the prada saffiano luxe tote. I like the bag, it looks like a good bag for both a working woman as well as a lady who lunches


----------



## Love4H

It's too much Birkin wanna be.


----------



## anan

Anyone know the type of leather used on this bag. Is it similar to the leather on the soft Cabas, which has a tendency to lose its shape and a bit more prone to scratches.

I'm considering getting this bag, but I'm unsure of the leather.


----------



## clarkda

anan said:


> Anyone know the type of leather used on this bag. Is it similar to the leather on the soft Cabas, which has a tendency to lose its shape and a bit more prone to scratches.
> 
> I'm considering getting this bag, but I'm unsure of the leather.



it looks to have a rigid construction, different to the cabas, so it shouldn't lose its shape in the same way


----------



## anan

clarkda said:


> it looks to have a rigid construction, different to the cabas, so it shouldn't lose its shape in the same way


 
thanks for the reply. Do you think it would be prone to scratches, as I'm not really into babying my bags.


----------



## clarkda

anan said:


> thanks for the reply. Do you think it would be prone to scratches, as I'm not really into babying my bags.



no idea sorry


----------



## ujili

I love the bag...and for me..the bag does look like a Birkin but that is what everyone said about the Mulberry Basywater when it came out.


----------



## anan

If anyone has it, please posts pics and do a review.:greengrin:


----------



## _lili_

This one is ok compared to the rest of Hedi's creations to date. It actually has two (!) details which prevent it from being super boring: the side pleats and the adjustable tabs. 

Reading this thread made me appreciate the Hermes Birkin more. I hope to get it one day (the Birkin, that is, not the Slimkin).


----------



## pixiedixie

anan said:


> Anyone know the type of leather used on this bag. Is it similar to the leather on the soft Cabas, which has a tendency to lose its shape and a bit more prone to scratches.
> 
> I'm considering getting this bag, but I'm unsure of the leather.



It seems like the new design cabas chyc leather to me. If it is, then it is pretty delicate. you need to protect it with product. I recently tried SKUFF on mine and i feel so much more at ease with it not. Its a good option if you don't want to baby your bags


----------



## melikey

pixiedixie said:


> It seems like the new design cabas chyc leather to me. If it is, then it is pretty delicate. you need to protect it with product. I recently tried SKUFF on mine and i feel so much more at ease with it not. Its a good option if you don't want to baby your bags



Where did you get SKUFF and does it make the leather shiny?


----------



## pixiedixie

melikey said:


> Where did you get SKUFF and does it make the leather shiny?



it does make the leather a little glossy. you can look on my thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/has-anyone-tried-this-skuff-stuff-814067.html

hope that helps!


----------



## cotonblanc

Bothered by the side seams and the bag in person is very under-whelming and heavy. Saint Laurent accessories and bag design team needs to step it up.


----------



## melikey

cotonblanc said:


> Bothered by the side seams and the bag in person is very under-whelming and heavy. Saint Laurent accessories and bag design team needs to step it up.



It's an unfinished/deconstructed Birkin, I like that about it, it just needs to come in a smaller size.


----------



## cotonblanc

melikey said:


> It's an unfinished/deconstructed Birkin, I like that about it, it just needs to come in a smaller size.



Unfinished? Deconstructed? Nice words but all I can think is a half-baked idea of a tote. They probably wasted more time designing the side seams than the actual front and rear of the bag.


----------



## viktor

Stopped by Rodeo Drive today after lunch and really fell in love with the navy blue bag!


----------



## melikey

viktor said:


> Stopped by Rodeo Drive today after lunch and really fell in love with the navy blue bag!



That's gorgeous!


----------



## viktor

melikey said:


> That's gorgeous!


Yes! The bag really must be appreciated in person!


----------



## anan

pixiedixie said:


> It seems like the new design cabas chyc leather to me. If it is, then it is pretty delicate. you need to protect it with product. I recently tried SKUFF on mine and i feel so much more at ease with it not. Its a good option if you don't want to baby your bags


 
thanks for the feedback, in that case, might have to think twice about it.


----------



## anan

viktor said:


> Stopped by Rodeo Drive today after lunch and really fell in love with the navy blue bag!


 
looks amazing in the picture. What did you think of the leather. How durable is it?


----------



## chetiboy

I think i've fallen in LOOOOVE with the gray!


----------



## pigleto972001

Nice. Is it the same grey as the duffle? Lovely color.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I saw these at SCP--they had a black one in the window and had both the large and smaller version. The smaller version has a shoulder strap. 

I tried it on--it weighs a ton! That makes it a no-go for me!


----------



## melikey

pigleto972001 said:


> Nice. Is it the same grey as the duffle? Lovely color.



Yup!


----------



## serenityneow

viktor said:


> Stopped by Rodeo Drive today after lunch and really fell in love with the navy blue bag!


I'm sorry, I don't see it.  The color is pretty, but it looks like a Prada bag to me which, in turn, looks like a very expensive Kate Spade.  Square, structured and stiff, essentially.  What's the appeal?

I could be wrong - I've been persuaded before.  Why do you love this?


----------



## karolinec1

There is a smaller version coming out for pre-fall!


----------



## melikey

karolinec1 said:


> There is a smaller version coming out for pre-fall!



With a shoulder strap!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

melikey said:


> With a shoulder strap!



The smaller version with the strap is already out.  I saw it in the boutique already.


----------



## nappytoots

Not loving it.. It's heavier than a B35 and that's saying something!


----------



## chetiboy

I think this can be likened more to the Hermes Shadow Birkin. I think I like this better than the shadow. But i've yet to see it in person, I will scout!


----------



## cotonblanc

chetiboy said:


> I think this can be likened more to the Hermes Shadow Birkin. I think I like this better than the shadow. But i've yet to see it in person, I will scout!



Seen both bags and I think the Shadow is a much more charming design! This is just flat and heavy. The Shadow isn't as heavy.


----------



## nappytoots

chetiboy said:


> I think this can be likened more to the Hermes Shadow Birkin. I think I like this better than the shadow. But i've yet to see it in person, I will scout!



No way jose!!! The Shadow is my Holy grail of H bags and this bag is just a wannabe!!! Too heavy and unoriginal!


----------



## chetiboy

aaaw really guys?
I guess the Saint Laurent bag will remain to be short of what the Birkin has made itself to be...
Poor sac du jour! 
Thanks for sharing your opinion guys!


----------



## Nuri

as other members said its too much birkin, well its def , when i first saw it believe it or not I say its a birkin look a like  LOL! at least it shows the creativeness of birkin. Ok, lets to be honest most of the designers when it comes to creations they took a little inspiration of Hermes birkin, Kelly bags. I have to say I will never ever gonna buy these kind of bags - its just me, Hermes Must be Hermes, Ysl Must be YsL.  Prada must be prada no look alike bags at all for me.


----------



## ellajazz

Hi all--this is my first post, & I hope this will be helpful, as I've gotten a lot of good info on this site.  Just purchased the Sac du Jour in black, & I think it's a stunning bag.  I've noticed since the recession the quality of many designer items has declined.  Not so w/ this bag.  The quality is impeccable--thick, heavy leather; suede-lined (unlike the cotton/canvas lining of many other designer bags); will last forever.  This is not an It bag, which is a good thing, meaning it will never go out of style, & you can carry it for more than a few seasons.  I think it's the perfect bag for the mature, working woman (or man!).  Yes, it's heavy & big, but it has 3 separate compartments, holds a ton, & you don't have to be precious w/ it.  My style is minimalist & modern--if you like more embellishment, you probably won't appreciate this bag.  I love the chic simplicity, which allows you to appreciate the construction.  I personally love what Slimane is doing for Saint Laurent; after all, YSL is known for women's clothing w/ a masculine edge (i.e. Le Smoking).  Don't want to ramble, so if anyone's interested, I can post pix & give more info.  BTW, this costs less in London than in the States (even w/ duties, & you can order online).  Hope this helps!


----------



## chetiboy

ellajazz said:


> Hi all--this is my first post, & I hope this will be helpful, as I've gotten a lot of good info on this site.  Just purchased the Sac du Jour in black, & I think it's a stunning bag.  I've noticed since the recession the quality of many designer items has declined.  Not so w/ this bag.  The quality is impeccable--thick, heavy leather; suede-lined (unlike the cotton/canvas lining of many other designer bags); will last forever.  This is not an It bag, which is a good thing, meaning it will never go out of style, & you can carry it for more than a few seasons.  I think it's the perfect bag for the mature, working woman (or man!).  Yes, it's heavy & big, but it has 3 separate compartments, holds a ton, & you don't have to be precious w/ it.  My style is minimalist & modern--if you like more embellishment, you probably won't appreciate this bag.  I love the chic simplicity, which allows you to appreciate the construction.  I personally love what Slimane is doing for Saint Laurent; after all, YSL is known for women's clothing w/ a masculine edge (i.e. Le Smoking).  Don't want to ramble, so if anyone's interested, I can post pix & give more info.  BTW, this costs less in London than in the States (even w/ duties, & you can order online).  Hope this helps!



To celebrate ur purchase, let's have some modelling pics wuhuuuu. Congrats


----------



## mdlchic77

ellajazz said:


> Hi all--this is my first post, & I hope this will be helpful, as I've gotten a lot of good info on this site.  Just purchased the Sac du Jour in black, & I think it's a stunning bag.  I've noticed since the recession the quality of many designer items has declined.  Not so w/ this bag.  The quality is impeccable--thick, heavy leather; suede-lined (unlike the cotton/canvas lining of many other designer bags); will last forever.  This is not an It bag, which is a good thing, meaning it will never go out of style, & you can carry it for more than a few seasons.  I think it's the perfect bag for the mature, working woman (or man!).  Yes, it's heavy & big, but it has 3 separate compartments, holds a ton, & you don't have to be precious w/ it.  My style is minimalist & modern--if you like more embellishment, you probably won't appreciate this bag.  I love the chic simplicity, which allows you to appreciate the construction.  I personally love what Slimane is doing for Saint Laurent; after all, YSL is known for women's clothing w/ a masculine edge (i.e. Le Smoking).  Don't want to ramble, so if anyone's interested, I can post pix & give more info.  BTW, this costs less in London than in the States (even w/ duties, & you can order online).  Hope this helps!


Thank you for sharing/making wonderful comments about this bag.  I saw several Sac du Jours on display at Nordstrom the other day and I too think the bag is absolutely stunning.  I LOVE simplicity


----------



## _lili_

Finally saw this bag in person. It seriously weighed a ton and, like all the other Saint Laurent bags on display, was full of scratches. Definitely not for me. I think it looks better on the photos. A bit dull and boring in real life. The mini Betty bags were kind of cute, still scratched though.


----------



## zeronohiya

I saw this bag IRL the other day and I like it. I don't know if I love it enough to purchase it but I think you have to touch it to appreciate the design and leather. It is VERY HEAVY even when it's empty. I think if you love it, buy it and don't worry about whether it is a birkin look alike. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Le Sac de Jour is my latest bag-crush.  

Just posted a few pictures on my blog, here they are:

the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Saint-Laurent-Sac-du-Jour-2-604x403.jpg
the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Saint-Laurent-Sac-du-Jour-3-604x403.jpg


----------



## ChanelChap

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Le Sac de Jour is my latest bag-crush.
> 
> Just posted a few pictures on my blog, here they are:
> 604x403.jpg



Now, I am just a little curious but what is the clochette lock/key for? I've seen the bag in person --albeit briefly-- and I could not figure out why those are on the bag. Is it just purely for decoration?


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

ChanelChap said:


> Now, I am just a little curious but what is the clochette lock/key for? I've seen the bag in person --albeit briefly-- and I could not figure out why those are on the bag. Is it just purely for decoration?


ChanelChap, the padlock allows you to lock the interior zip compartment. 
The bag comes comes with 2 (cute little) signature keys, on a leather key-ring, to lock/unlock your padlock.


----------



## sandc

I actually like it. I want to see it irl, but I think it's a nice classic bag. Yeah, it similar to a Birkin, but it's not a copy and I think it stands on it's own. If the leather feels great and it looks fantastic irl, I would consider it.


----------



## Shan6a

anan said:


> Anyone know the type of leather used on this bag. Is it similar to the leather on the soft Cabas, which has a tendency to lose its shape and a bit more prone to scratches.
> 
> I'm considering getting this bag, but I'm unsure of the leather.


I was considering this bag till I saw it in reality, it is surprisingly heavy!! Also the leather is prone to scratches!


----------



## electrikdreams

I really like the smaller version of the Sac du Jour.


----------



## ellajazz

mdlchic77 said:


> Thank you for sharing/making wonderful comments about this bag.  I saw several Sac du Jours on display at Nordstrom the other day and I too think the bag is absolutely stunning.  I LOVE simplicity


 
mdlchic77 & chetiboy, thank u for your comments!  The pix isn't the best, but it's late & my cat is in a tolerant mood, so I had to share this pix of her "wearing" an Hermes CDC.  You can get an idea of the size of the Sac du Jour, but my cat is really quite small.


----------



## ellajazz

mdlchic77 said:


> Thank you for sharing/making wonderful comments about this bag.  I saw several Sac du Jours on display at Nordstrom the other day and I too think the bag is absolutely stunning.  I LOVE simplicity


 
mdlchic77, who was it that said simplicity is the hardest to do well?  I definitely think the Sac du Jour epitomizes that, don't you?


----------



## Noramor

I actually think the bag looks stunning...  great picture!

And for those who think its a copy of Birkin; I've seen many bags/designers that has copied the B more than this one - both the exteriour and the interiour. But thats just my personal opinion 






ellajazz said:


> mdlchic77 & chetiboy, thank u for your comments!  The pix isn't the best, but it's late & my cat is in a tolerant mood, so I had to share this pix of her "wearing" an Hermes CDC.  You can get an idea of the size of the Sac du Jour, but my cat is really quite small.


----------



## averagejoe

Noramor said:


> I actually think the bag looks stunning...  great picture!
> 
> And for those who think its a copy of Birkin; I've seen many bags/designers that has copied the B more than this one - both the exteriour and the interiour. But thats just my personal opinion



You're right. I've seen much closer Birkin copies than this one.

Gosh I think that I'm falling in love with this bag. I went to Holts today and saw a few Sac de Jour bags as well as some Cabas Chyc bags,and I have to say that with the new minimalist look for Saint Laurent now, the bags look very modern, sleek, and polished. They certainly looked a lot better than the Giorgio Armani bags nearby, which try to imitate Saint Laurent and Celine at the same time but really don't do a good job (their logo is not sleek enough to be embossed, unlike Celine and Saint Laurent).


----------



## _lili_

ellajazz said:


> mdlchic77 & chetiboy, thank u for your comments!  The pix isn't the best, but it's late & my cat is in a tolerant mood, so I had to share this pix of her "wearing" an Hermes CDC.  You can get an idea of the size of the Sac du Jour, but my cat is really quite small.



Aww, love your kitty!


----------



## fawkex

Anyone ever tried on the smaller version of the Sac de jour? How heavy is it? Lets say if compare to a full leather celine mini luggage? 

Ellajazz 
In love with your bag.... i need the black one but in smaller version.. how does the leather conpare to ligne chyc cabas?


----------



## pigleto972001

Rainbow


----------



## emmajayne

OMG I think I need this bag - seriously fabulous!!
Its 10% off from BagheeraBoutique online I might buy it!!


----------



## Ksj2

I just got the small an I'm in love with it!


----------



## melikey

Ksj2 said:


> I just got the small an I'm in love with it!



Pics please!


----------



## Ksj2

Sorry I take the worst pics. I have the gussets unsnapped because I use it for files. It fits the small MacBook air and has a shoulder strap and inner pockets. The leather seems stiff enough to hold its shape, though one of the bags at the store had larger grain than mine. I don't think it is real heavy... I'm not a drape my bag on my arm girl though. Has brass feet underneath which I think is key as well. And as to whether it looks like other bags... I've been looking for years for a bag that has 2 large inner pockets and a shoulder strap which most others don't. So in my mind it isn't like others.


----------



## Ksj2

ellajazz said:


> mdlchic77, who was it that said simplicity is the hardest to do well?  I definitely think the Sac du Jour epitomizes that, don't you?



@ellajazz... I agree...
Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away.
Antoine de Saint-Exupery
French writer (1900 - 1944)


----------



## averagejoe

Ksj2 said:


> @ellajazz... I agree...
> Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away.
> Antoine de Saint-Exupery
> French writer (1900 - 1944)



There's only one detail I like to change with this bag. It's the sides. If the leather had a soft pleat as oppose to 3 hard edges with seams, then it would be perfect. 

The bag looks a bit like a fan on the sides with the seams.


----------



## Redenkeew

ellajazz said:


> Hi all--this is my first post, & I hope this will be helpful, as I've gotten a lot of good info on this site.  Just purchased the Sac du Jour in black, & I think it's a stunning bag.  I've noticed since the recession the quality of many designer items has declined.  Not so w/ this bag.  The quality is impeccable--thick, heavy leather; suede-lined (unlike the cotton/canvas lining of many other designer bags); will last forever.  This is not an It bag, which is a good thing, meaning it will never go out of style, & you can carry it for more than a few seasons.  I think it's the perfect bag for the mature, working woman (or man!).  Yes, it's heavy & big, but it has 3 separate compartments, holds a ton, & you don't have to be precious w/ it.  My style is minimalist & modern--if you like more embellishment, you probably won't appreciate this bag.  I love the chic simplicity, which allows you to appreciate the construction.  I personally love what Slimane is doing for Saint Laurent; after all, YSL is known for women's clothing w/ a masculine edge (i.e. Le Smoking).  Don't want to ramble, so if anyone's interested, I can post pix & give more info.  BTW, this costs less in London than in the States (even w/ duties, & you can order online).  Hope this helps!





I think it's a stunning bag. And I wholeheartedly agree on the quality of this beauty.


----------



## birkin girl

I am in love with this bag...And I have birkins...!!! It is amazing in real ,I've ...and I will be getting one in the grey or hunter green....stunning bag...!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Me too!!!  I love it.


----------



## bananabean

In case anyone was interested, the black, beige, grey, and navy are on sale on RueLaLa and Overstock.  (The navy is only on Overstock.)

I think it's such a beautiful, classic bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Would y'all get this over a Prada saffiano lux tote?  I think LOVE the leather on this so much more....


----------



## zodiac_thr

this is the best alternative to discontinued Hermes whitebus, cant wait to try it in person


----------



## catsinthebag

ryrybaby12 said:


> Would y'all get this over a Prada saffiano lux tote?  I think LOVE the leather on this so much more....



I think it depends on how important weight is to you ... I have a Saf. Lux bag and they are very light. Picked up the Saint Laurent bag the other day and was shocked at how heavy it is! I know it's lined in leather, but the weight was still a surprise -- it's a brick!


----------



## serenityneow

A question for the Sac du Jour fans - have you checked out Fendi's 2jours and how do you think the two bags compare? I think the Fendi is more interesting and beautiful (IMHO, of course).


----------



## _lili_

The weight of the sac de jour is a total deal breaker for me. The 2jours looks like a nice bag but I haven't seen it in real life.


----------



## Aluxe

For the ladies and gents buying this bag, could you guys please do proper reveals in the main subforum? I keep checking YSL and not seeing reveals :cry: Would be great to see the individual reveals as well so that the rest of us who are getting used to the new SLP pieces can have loads of pics and mod pics to use as reference points.

Pretty please? 

And also, mods (I believe we are down to just Littlerock now, though) - is there anyway we can have a reference library thread for the SDJ bag? I know you are likely busy but if we get that eventually that could be of help. Thanks so much!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

A bit out of topic here but

Sad De Jour new colors are coming 

@meliumpr


----------



## chrisaviiii

Ksj2 said:


> View attachment 2221741
> View attachment 2221742
> View attachment 2221743
> 
> Sorry I take the worst pics. I have the gussets unsnapped because I use it for files. It fits the small MacBook air and has a shoulder strap and inner pockets. The leather seems stiff enough to hold its shape, though one of the bags at the store had larger grain than mine. I don't think it is real heavy... I'm not a drape my bag on my arm girl though. Has brass feet underneath which I think is key as well. And as to whether it looks like other bags... I've been looking for years for a bag that has 2 large inner pockets and a shoulder strap which most others don't. So in my mind it isn't like others.


Love the bag and am considering purchasing it in red. Since you've had it for a few weeks now, how has the leather of the bad held up? When I tried it on in store it was very structured but I am unsure if it will still hold when I put anything other than paper stuffing in there. Also, does the leather scratch easily? Any tips for caring for the bag?


----------



## honeybunch

I do love this bag but having seen it in real life I saw two sizes and the smaller of the two was too small and the larger of the two was too big, so I'll have to pass.


----------



## mdlchic77

ellajazz said:


> mdlchic77, who was it that said simplicity is the hardest to do well?  I definitely think the Sac du Jour epitomizes that, don't you?


Sorry Ellajazz, late response lol, I missed your post.  Yes, the sac de jour definitely does   Thanks to your reviews on this bag, I'm planning to get one too by the end of the summer for fall.


----------



## mdlchic77

ryrybaby12 said:


> Would y'all get this over a Prada saffiano lux tote?  I think LOVE the leather on this so much more....


In a heartbeat


----------



## catmomo

not completely sold on this one. i do feel that it is a little too birkin-esque and i don't like the concertina seam details - but at the same time, i do like the rectangular frame and the shoulder strap.


----------



## pat1785

I'm in love with this bag. I think it's chic and elegant. Not sure a guy like me can rock it for daily use.


----------



## simplicit

If you haven't checked out the bag in real life, I highly suggest you do! The suede lining and the craftsmanship of the bag is superb, better than the Saffianos imo.


----------



## honeybunch

simplicit said:


> If you haven't checked out the bag in real life, I highly suggest you do! The suede lining and the craftsmanship of the bag is superb, better than the Saffianos imo.



Totally agree.


----------



## maraholic

Anyone know that how many size of them?


----------



## honeybunch

maraholic said:


> Anyone know that how many size of them?



It comes in two sizes.


----------



## sagacat

ellajazz said:


> mdlchic77 & chetiboy, thank u for your comments!  The pix isn't the best, but it's late & my cat is in a tolerant mood, so I had to share this pix of her "wearing" an Hermes CDC.  You can get an idea of the size of the Sac du Jour, but my cat is really quite small.



This is sooooooo cute! I mean they both are!


----------



## prestwick

This bag is way too heavy...i am liking the duffle 12 much better


----------



## hamulcahy

Love this bag. Is it available in a textured leather? Worried the smooth leather will scratch easily.


----------



## honeybunch

hamulcahy said:


> Love this bag. Is it available in a textured leather? Worried the smooth leather will scratch easily.



Not as far as I'm aware.  The leather does scratch easily but I was told that the leather develops a patina and gets better with age and use.


----------



## Ghettoe

This thread is feels like there is one angel on my shoulder and a devil on my other shoulder.


----------



## honeybunch

Ghettoe said:


> This thread is feels like there is one angel on my shoulder and a devil on my other shoulder.



Ha!  I know what you mean!


----------



## ryrybaby12

honeybunch said:


> Ha!  I know what you mean!


Me too...


----------



## badbananagirl

I have this bag and I love it I chose the smaller size in black love the shoulder strap I own 2 birkins and they do have some similarities but I don't thînk the sac du jour is a copy. It´s so chic and simple with à twist


----------



## ryrybaby12

badbananagirl said:


> I have this bag and I love it I chose the smaller size in black love the shoulder strap I own 2 birkins and they do have some similarities but I don't thînk the sac du jour is a copy. It´s so chic and simple with à twist


Post a pic!


----------



## joicej

Hi,

I am relatively new to this forum. My dillema is whether to get the sac de jour or fendi 2jours. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Aluxe

joicej said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am relatively new to this forum. My dillema is whether to get the sac de jour or fendi 2jours. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks



I'd vote for the SDJ between those two. But i don't know if the SDJ is heavier than the 2jours. 
Good luck.


----------



## mk78

Aluxe said:


> I'd vote for the SDJ between those two. But i don't know if the SDJ is heavier than the 2jours.
> Good luck.



The fendi 2jours is definitely lighter of the two as I own both. Also I think they are both different bags one more formal structured and one more casual.


----------



## nappytoots

i like the 2Jours because it's not too Birkin-esque and there are a lot of beautiful versions of the bag..


----------



## Kimseric

I just bought the grey sdj and lovin it. For those who says it is a Birkin wannabe well not everyone can afford one so I'm just happy with mine )


----------



## joicej

I finally decided to get the 2jours since I really like the sky blue colour. 
But sac du jour will be on my wish list, planning to get it next year. Hopefully there won't be any price increase


----------



## joicej

mk78 said:


> The fendi 2jours is definitely lighter of the two as I own both. Also I think they are both different bags one more formal structured and one more casual.



Hi.. I think you should do a reveal! they must be very lovely!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yes we need more pictures in this thread!!!


----------



## Dsalunke

I wanted a black birkin in 40 for ages and ages and ages but being 24 knew that wouldn't come for a while! Funnily enough when I saw the black classic sac du jour I fell in love with it MORE than the birkin and have just this evening ordered it after saving all summer! Can't wait to post some photos of it! X


----------



## melikey

Dsalunke said:


> I wanted a black birkin in 40 for ages and ages and ages but being 24 knew that wouldn't come for a while! Funnily enough when I saw the black classic sac du jour I fell in love with it MORE than the birkin and have just this evening ordered it after saving all summer! Can't wait to post some photos of it! X



How exciting! Which size did you get?


----------



## ShoeLover

Dsalunke said:


> I wanted a black birkin in 40 for ages and ages and ages but being 24 knew that wouldn't come for a while! Funnily enough when I saw the black classic sac du jour I fell in love with it MORE than the birkin and have just this evening ordered it after saving all summer! Can't wait to post some photos of it! X



I feel the same way! I've always liked birkins but after seeing this YSL I just fell in love with it! I really like its understated elegance!  I'm gonna start saving $$$ to get one for my b-day!!! Please post pictures of yours!


----------



## Dsalunke

Waah! It arrived today and I adore it! I like the slightly larger size as well and the fact it has the zippable middle compartment. I'm so so happy with it!!


----------



## zeronohiya

Beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## jorrdanlewiss

Ever since i saw this bag in store I've been obsessed, it's taking me awhile to save up for it but I love the classic simple structure of it and I personally have a hard seeing the resemblance between it and the Birkin


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello everybody!!I just bought the new small saint laurent muse two in the beige color and now I am looking for my next saint laurent bag,as it's my favorite brand! I am between the duffel 6 and the small sac de jour!I have seen the duffel and it was great!But I have never seen the sac de jour !I love the smooth leather of the duffel but I am afraid that it will not be very structure in the near future as the sac de jour will be! I would love too hear your opinions!!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Looks like a Birkin to me but i think this type of bag suits office ladies more? I dont think it suits my current lifestyle and work environment. But i still think its gorgeous!


----------



## ShoeLover

Dsalunke-sooo gorgeous!!!!!!!

happyLuppy-I actually think it'd go great with super casual outfits (jeans and tees) as well as more conservative outfits. 

Please ladies post modeling/outfit pics if you can!!!!
TIA!


----------



## Yuki85

Is it heavy?


----------



## nakedyogurt

I'm having a hard time choosing one between SDJ and Celine Micro!

Any advice?


----------



## unoma

nakedyogurt said:


> I'm having a hard time choosing one between SDJ and Celine Micro!
> 
> Any advice?



SDJ is heavier than Celine Micro IMO


----------



## Ceeyahd

Happy Luppy said:


> Looks like a Birkin to me but i think this type of bag suits office ladies more? I dont think it suits my current lifestyle and work environment. But i still think its gorgeous!



Yes, office or conservative look for sure... but easily rocked with jeans and a T-shirt look too. That's what I love about it. I wouldn't take it to a my childrens' soccer field though, but then I don't take leather bags in general to these outings.

Beautiful bag.


----------



## Muppet18

Yuki85 said:


> Is it heavy?



That was my question as well and wrote to mytheresa:

The large one is 2,1 kg
the small one 1,6 kg


----------



## LuxLife84

pigleto972001 said:


> Rainbow
> View attachment 2221355



Does anyone know when these new colors will be released?


----------



## Sunset Blvd

I saw this in person. It's very well made. I like it more than the Prada Saffiano. The red especially so beautiful. 

Too bad the bag is extremely heavy with nothing in it and the handle doesn't drop which will become in the way if I use the shoulder strap.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

I saw this in person at Neimans... it was love at first sight for the small (l loved the black one) from afar, but it was heavy, the leather already had dents from the lock and scratches from being handled in the store, the "Saint Laurent" was embossed rather sloppily when looked at carefully, and the bottom feet already had the brass wear away to the silver bottom.  If it looked that worn already in store as the floor model, my worry would be about the longevity of this bag after a few months of wear?  I am going to wait on purchasing this... just my two cents.  Other bags had the same small issues.  I love it, but I can't love it 100% from what I saw in person.  Agree with the others that it is 'well made' however I don't think it will take wear and tear very well.  I LOVE the shape and the 'accordion' sides though!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I kind of really love this bag... every time I see one pass on the streets it tugs at my heart strings a bit. 

but the small is too small and the large too big and heavy. grrrr I just can't decide.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

mundodabolsa said:


> I kind of really love this bag... every time I see one pass on the streets it tugs at my heart strings a bit.
> 
> *but the small is too small and the large too big and heavy.* grrrr I just can't decide.



I agree. I feel like the perfect size for a large section of women is right in between the two bags!


----------



## mszjennbby

Hi! I'm new to the forums. I just purchased my first Saint Laurent Sac De Jour for my birthday two weeks ago. I was enjoying it so much until...

...the crossbody strap snapped on me last night. I almost died. I tearfully called Nordstrom and told them and they are sending me a new bag. I'm confused as to whether this is a faulty bag or if the strap simply is for design purposes and not functional. Can someone please let me know? The contents in my bag wasn't that heavy.


----------



## nygrl

^ mszjennbby, OMG so sorry that happened to you! A bag with that price tag shouldn't have flaws like that.

I've owned mine for about a month and loaded it up with stuff, especially when I was traveling, and it's held up nicely. I mostly use the shoulder strap and so far, it's been good. Hopefully, it was just a faulty bag.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Someone else on this forum had the same problem with the small Cabas Chyc (new style). Looks to me that SL hasn't fixed the problem... If you get a new one, just be careful of how much stuff you put in the bag as the bag itself is heavy even empty. For some reason it's a small single point of failure for such a gorgeous bag! Sorry this happened to you.

Here's the link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...ed-quality-my-new-mini-chyc-cabas-815840.html

It's not the SDJ, but its the same problem.


----------



## mszjennbby

nygrl said:


> ^ mszjennbby, OMG so sorry that happened to you! A bag with that price tag shouldn't have flaws like that.
> 
> I've owned mine for about a month and loaded it up with stuff, especially when I was traveling, and it's held up nicely. I mostly use the shoulder strap and so far, it's been good. Hopefully, it was just a faulty bag.


Thank you so much for responding! I really hope this new bag that is coming will hold up and since you said it's held well with a lot of things in it, I will continue to put in what I need in it and see if it holds. If not, Nordstrom assured me that I will get a full refund and I'll put that money towards something better.


----------



## mszjennbby

Sonic Peaches said:


> Someone else on this forum had the same problem with the small Cabas Chyc (new style). Looks to me that SL hasn't fixed the problem... If you get a new one, just be careful of how much stuff you put in the bag as the bag itself is heavy even empty. For some reason it's a small single point of failure for such a gorgeous bag! Sorry this happened to you.
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...ed-quality-my-new-mini-chyc-cabas-815840.html
> 
> It's not the SDJ, but its the same problem.


Thank you so much for the link. Her strap looked like it broke just like mine!!  I'm getting a bit worrisome that it may happen again. The only thing I had in my bag was my iPad, wallet, a small makeup bag, keys, and phone. If it can't even hold the essentials, what's the point in having a bag this expensive and not be able to put anything in it?


----------



## Sonic Peaches

mszjennbby said:


> Thank you so much for the link. Her strap looked like it broke just like mine!!  I'm getting a bit worrisome that it may happen again. The only thing I had in my bag was my iPad, wallet, a small makeup bag, keys, and phone. If it can't even hold the essentials, what's the point in having a bag this expensive and not be able to put anything in it?


No problem! I was very interested in getting your exact bag, but when I saw it at Neimans I decided to hold off and see what others were experiencing in terms of quality since the display bags were already showing signs of wear here and there that are not usually seen on such new bags (like the brass already heavily gone off the feet exposing the silver colored metal).  I hope SL sees these posts and performs QC on such points as the straps. It's a lot to spend on a non-dependable bag!! I love the look, but if it won't protect the valuable contents we carry each day like iPads and phones....


----------



## susanshuo

Redenkeew said:


> I think it's a stunning bag. And I wholeheartedly agree on the quality of this beauty.


This bag is on my dream list! I was in Saint Laurent Vegas store last week, and I must say the bag is stunningly great! I'm in love with the bigger size, because the leather is very thick, and the stitches are tight, meaning that this bag is able to carry all the stuffs you need. 

A lovely sales lady (Elaine?) helped me with passion and patience, she told me that her boss had this bag a year ago before it was launched, and the bag was capable of tons of books and a laptop! After one year, her boss' bag looks still new, and the shape remains! I don't care if the story was true, because from what I had seen in the store, I am sure that the bag is strong enough to make it. Overall, I am saving money for a big Sac de Jour now!


----------



## misterpretender

caved in and got my large sac du jour in noir...

close-up and some action pic...

xoxo


----------



## mundodabolsa

misterpretender said:


> caved in and got my large sac du jour in noir...
> 
> close-up and some action pic...
> 
> xoxo



this is a perfect bag for you and your style. I am insanely jealous, thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## ShoeLover

*misterpretender*-thanks for sharing!!! You look great with your SDJ!!! I'm jealous(in a good way)!!!


----------



## MyLVAddict

misterpretender said:


> caved in and got my large sac du jour in noir...
> 
> close-up and some action pic...
> 
> xoxo



I'm a guy and have been thinking about this bag since its launch. Thanks for the inspiration and pushing me a little closer to my own purchase!!


----------



## faycai

I like it. It would be a cheaper choice for birkin look. I do like it, but I will still wait for birkin.


----------



## Aiman Rafia

arcs25 said:


> What is everyone's opinions on the new Sac De Jour bag, many magazines, bloggers are writing about how similar it is to the Hermes Birkin but a cheaper option...
> 
> I don't think it will ever come near a Birkin, but it is a nice bag I have to say I do like it...


I like the bag! its smart and elegant


----------



## misterpretender

MyLVAddict said:


> I'm a guy and have been thinking about this bag since its launch. Thanks for the inspiration and pushing me a little closer to my own purchase!!



can't wait to see you toting this gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## misterpretender

mundodabolsa said:


> this is a perfect bag for you and your style. I am insanely jealous, thanks for sharing your picture.



thanks sweetie 

xoxo


----------



## unoma

misterpretender said:


> caved in and got my large sac du jour in noir...
> 
> close-up and some action pic...
> 
> xoxo



Nice and congrats


----------



## starshar

I saw it irl today. The petit is really small and didnt impress me. The large is 40cm. I thought I might like the bag, but no, I am giving this a miss.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

misterpretender said:


> caved in and got my large sac du jour in noir...
> 
> close-up and some action pic...
> 
> xoxo



Love YSL-SAINT LAURENT!! Great choice!!!


----------



## averagejoe

misterpretender said:


> caved in and got my large sac du jour in noir...
> 
> close-up and some action pic...
> 
> xoxo



Nice! Congratulations! I'm a guy and I am absolutely in love with this bag now. Almost bought one in brown from Marshalls which was over $700 off retail! But too bad I couldn't actually afford it at the time.


----------



## Manhattanite

I love classic handbags. . . Chanel mostly. The large red Sac du Jour caught my eye several months ago. I went to the Saks Fifth avenue store in Manhattan and tried it on . . . I felt the large size dwarfed my 5'5"  118lb frame. The small size was perfect. . . And I actually loved the classic black.

While on vacation in Hawaii last week with my sister I went to the Saint Laurent store in Honolulu and was overjoyed to see that they were offering a price reduction on all Cabas totes and Sac du Jour bags . . . All colors and sizes. Needless to say I am now the proud owner of a Brand New small black Sac du Jour bag!!!!! $1660 US dollars plus 4% tax  ( close to $1000 savings!!!!!!!) . . . I think I love this bag even more because I got such an amazing deal.

My sis wouldn't let me get a small  Cabas tote for $1450!!!!! She thought one amazing find was enough. . . .I've got to say I may call the store and order it. . . .


----------



## sagacat

Manhattanite said:


> I love classic handbags. . . Chanel mostly. The large red Sac du Jour caught my eye several months ago. I went to the Saks Fifth avenue store in Manhattan and tried it on . . . I felt the large size dwarfed my 5'5"  118lb frame. The small size was perfect. . . And I actually loved the classic black.
> 
> While on vacation in Hawaii last week with my sister I went to the Saint Laurent store in Honolulu and was overjoyed to see that they were offering a price reduction on all Cabas totes and Sac du Jour bags . . . All colors and sizes. Needless to say I am now the proud owner of a Brand New small black Sac du Jour bag!!!!! $1660 US dollars plus 4% tax  ( close to $1000 savings!!!!!!!) . . . I think I love this bag even more because I got such an amazing deal.
> 
> My sis wouldn't let me get a small  Cabas tote for $1450!!!!! She thought one amazing find was enough. . . .I've got to say I may call the store and order it. . . .


Thanks for sharing! It seems to be a great deal!


----------



## nakedyogurt

mszjennbby said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forums. I just purchased my first Saint Laurent Sac De Jour for my birthday two weeks ago. I was enjoying it so much until...
> 
> ...the crossbody strap snapped on me last night. I almost died. I tearfully called Nordstrom and told them and they are sending me a new bag. I'm confused as to whether this is a faulty bag or if the strap simply is for design purposes and not functional. Can someone please let me know? The contents in my bag wasn't that heavy.



Sorry to hear that! but it does look rather flimsy at the strap attachment area


----------



## nakedyogurt

Manhattanite said:


> I love classic handbags. . . Chanel mostly. The large red Sac du Jour caught my eye several months ago. I went to the Saks Fifth avenue store in Manhattan and tried it on . . . I felt the large size dwarfed my 5'5"  118lb frame. The small size was perfect. . . And I actually loved the classic black.
> 
> While on vacation in Hawaii last week with my sister I went to the Saint Laurent store in Honolulu and was overjoyed to see that they were offering a price reduction on all Cabas totes and Sac du Jour bags . . . All colors and sizes. Needless to say I am now the proud owner of a Brand New small black Sac du Jour bag!!!!! $1660 US dollars plus 4% tax  ( close to $1000 savings!!!!!!!) . . . I think I love this bag even more because I got such an amazing deal.
> 
> My sis wouldn't let me get a small  Cabas tote for $1450!!!!! She thought one amazing find was enough. . . .I've got to say I may call the store and order it. . . .



omg!! that's a really good price!!

makes me feel like getting one. Are the discount still available? For international sales?


----------



## Blueberry

This bag is growing on me, I'm thinking of nude, red or mousse (greenish/grey) colors.


----------



## emmajayne

I went to my local store to try this on, I like the large one though (as I am tall) but the small one is cute.
Just looks so classic, the SA said they are selling like crazy! The price was 2165 euro!!
Bagheera have it for around 1500euro as it's still 20% off.

Seriously trying to hint to my bf to get this !


----------



## lara0112

emmajayne said:


> I went to my local store to try this on, I like the large one though (as I am tall) but the small one is cute.
> Just looks so classic, the SA said they are selling like crazy! The price was 2165 euro!!
> Bagheera have it for around 1500euro as it's still 20% off.
> 
> Seriously trying to hint to my bf to get this !



well, it is gone now! if you bought it, congrats!


----------



## lara0112

I heard this bag is heavy but it looks amazing as a classic work bag that just won't be dated. so I am tempted despite the price tag. 

which colours would you suggest - I am between black and the caramel/cognac colour. probably black has more staying power in the long run?


----------



## emmajayne

lara0112 said:


> well, it is gone now! if you bought it, congrats!



haha no I emailed them - they can order in more !!  so dangerous!


----------



## lara0112

emmajayne said:


> haha no I emailed them - they can order in more !!  so dangerous!



oh dear, I wish you hadn't told me this... that IS dangerous - especially as I am soo tempted to get the black. the style is such an investment piece, I just hope that the quality is up to that. I can see myself carrying this in 10 years still which is why I am so tempted to get it.


----------



## emmajayne

lara0112 said:


> oh dear, I wish you hadn't told me this... that IS dangerous - especially as I am soo tempted to get the black. the style is such an investment piece, I just hope that the quality is up to that. I can see myself carrying this in 10 years still which is why I am so tempted to get it.



me too!!! I just bought a Valentino with the 20% off haha
I can't stop looking at it!! perfect for work ..
http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/4866


----------



## emmajayne

lara0112 said:


> I heard this bag is heavy but it looks amazing as a classic work bag that just won't be dated. so I am tempted despite the price tag.
> 
> which colours would you suggest - I am between black and the caramel/cognac colour. probably black has more staying power in the long run?



Definitely black - can never go wrong!!


----------



## lara0112

emmajayne said:


> Definitely black - can never go wrong!!



my thoughts exactly.


one of my aunts has a very beat up navy or black Chanel shopper - it is obvious that she has been using it for years but it just has so much character and is timeless (no super obvious logo, just quilted leather and gold chain) that it can be used forever. if this bag lives up to my quality hopes it will be up to this too - the design is timeless enough.


----------



## emmajayne

lara0112 said:


> my thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> one of my aunts has a very beat up navy or black Chanel shopper - it is obvious that she has been using it for years but it just has so much character and is timeless (no super obvious logo, just quilted leather and gold chain) that it can be used forever. if this bag lives up to my quality hopes it will be up to this too - the design is timeless enough.




Yes I agree!! It is fab , I tried it on at my department store but it was like 2165euro. The SA told me there was only one left in black, they had a few navy ones but still the black was fab. Luckily on Bagheera its marked 20% off. 
I will mail and ask if they can order one in for me  - ugh! I will need to order this to work and try to pass it off to my bf as an early bday pressie haha


----------



## lara0112

emmajayne said:


> Yes I agree!! It is fab , I tried it on at my department store but it was like 2165euro. The SA told me there was only one left in black, they had a few navy ones but still the black was fab. Luckily on Bagheera its marked 20% off.
> I will mail and ask if they can order one in for me  - ugh! I will need to order this to work and try to pass it off to my bf as an early bday pressie haha



sounds like a fab pressie! hm, I have no good excuse, although my bday is in Dec. having said that, I do need a work tote that is structured, elegant, high quality and has staying power. something that looks just professional enough in a meeting without being too much in the face, so this may be it.

the other option is a SL briefcase which is about half the price. hm. something to think about.


----------



## emmajayne

lara0112 said:


> sounds like a fab pressie! hm, I have no good excuse, although my bday is in Dec. having said that, I do need a work tote that is structured, elegant, high quality and has staying power. something that looks just professional enough in a meeting without being too much in the face, so this may be it.
> 
> the other option is a SL briefcase which is about half the price. hm. something to think about.



I need the tote for meetings too since starting my new job!

I may order it haha esp. at 20% off - convincing myself


----------



## lara0112

wow, the small black sac de jour is sold out almost everywhere&#8230;. if I understand the SL website correctly, it is not part of the permanent collection. 

I know people seem to compare this a lot to the H Birkin but both bags are essentially a kind of leather tote, quite simple in design but leather makes all the difference - and the B has its iconic features that cannot imitated. I just can't stand the fuss about the B but like the idea of a structured work tote so the SDJ would work well.


----------



## korean_girl

i really like this bag. will become one of the top bag list that im going to buy.


----------



## Cici122

I fell in love with this bag when I first saw it in July this year.  I didn't pull the trigger then because I never own a ysl bag and I wasn't familiar with their bags. Finally bought it last month.  I'm petite so I went with the small size. It is heavy like everyone said but my Chanel jumbos r heavy too.  So it did not bother me.  this looks so classic and I love the red so much &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. I think whoever likes this bag should get it.  U won't regret it!


----------



## Xzjun

hi 
first post - just purchased the classic sac de jour in navy blue ..
Everything about it is gorgeous.. 
A kilo of Italian leather ... Bliss 
will post some pictures later


----------



## lara0112

Cici122 said:


> View attachment 2386519
> 
> I fell in love with this bag when I first saw it in July this year.  I didn't pull the trigger then because I never own a ysl bag and I wasn't familiar with their bags. Finally bought it last month.  I'm petite so I went with the small size. It is heavy like everyone said but my Chanel jumbos r heavy too.  So it did not bother me.  this looks so classic and I love the red so much &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. I think whoever likes this bag should get it.  U won't regret it!



beautiful - congrats!!!


----------



## emmajayne

lara0112 said:


> wow, the small black sac de jour is sold out almost everywhere. if I understand the SL website correctly, it is not part of the permanent collection.
> 
> I know people seem to compare this a lot to the H Birkin but both bags are essentially a kind of leather tote, quite simple in design but leather makes all the difference - and the B has its iconic features that cannot imitated. I just can't stand the fuss about the B but like the idea of a structured work tote so the SDJ would work well.



www.bagheeraboutique.com can normally order in any SL style just email them a pic and / or product code and they will order in specially for you - I do this with MJ all the time 

Still thinking of a SDU though, it's just a classic


----------



## cotonblanc

Mytheresa.com has already sold out on this black gator SdJ! This one looks great.​


----------



## lara0112

cotonblanc said:


> Mytheresa.com has already sold out on this black gator SdJ! This one looks great.​



I saw that on mytheresa - unfortunately I don't have 26000 Euro at my disposal or this would have been mine - so frigging amazing!


----------



## Yuki85

Hey everyone I got this beauty on Saturday! It's navyblue and I love it! The leather is very soft and it's not that heavy! I am tall and the size is perfect for me!


----------



## emmajayne

^ Congrats, what a beaut!


----------



## MyLVAddict

^^ Gorgeous!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alebeth

Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## meijen

Cici122 said:


> View attachment 2386519
> 
> I fell in love with this bag when I first saw it in July this year.  I didn't pull the trigger then because I never own a ysl bag and I wasn't familiar with their bags. Finally bought it last month.  I'm petite so I went with the small size. It is heavy like everyone said but my Chanel jumbos r heavy too.  So it did not bother me.  this looks so classic and I love the red so much &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. I think whoever likes this bag should get it.  U won't regret it!


 
this is gorgeous, love the colour, congrats!


----------



## meijen

Yuki85 said:


> Hey everyone I got this beauty on Saturday! It's navyblue and I love it! The leather is very soft and it's not that heavy! I am tall and the size is perfect for me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395321
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395322
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395323


 
beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Yuki85

Thank you everybody. 

I cannot stop looking at it!! LOVE IT SO MUCH!!! I think it is a wise investment.


----------



## lara0112

Yuki85 said:


> Hey everyone I got this beauty on Saturday! It's navyblue and I love it! The leather is very soft and it's not that heavy! I am tall and the size is perfect for me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395321
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395322
> 
> 
> View attachment 2395323




congrats! I just bought the Small Sac de Jour in navy!! can't wait for it!

beautiful colour!


----------



## BagLovingMom

I'm liking this bag, hmmm.  I was sold on the Givenchy Antigona but this is catching my eye!


----------



## Yuki85

lara0112 said:


> congrats! I just bought the Small Sac de Jour in navy!! can't wait for it!
> 
> beautiful colour!


you cannot really see the colour of my bag on my photos. It is almost black. But if you compare black and navy, you can see the real navy.  Navy is real amazing!!!


----------



## lara0112

Yuki85 said:


> you cannot really see the colour of my bag on my photos. It is almost black. But if you compare black and navy, you can see the real navy.  Navy is real amazing!!!



can't wait! so excited


----------



## deedeew

I am considering getting the Sac Du Jour in red, but everyone tells me it scratches very easily. Is there any leather moisturizers you would recommend for protecting the leather from scratching?


----------



## Ksj2

deedeew said:


> I am considering getting the Sac Du Jour in red, but everyone tells me it scratches very easily. Is there any leather moisturizers you would recommend for protecting the leather from scratching?




I have the black one and have not had a problem personally.


----------



## lara0112

Ksj2 said:


> I have the black one and have not had a problem personally.



good to know! I was worried about scratching too but I see pics of Kate Moss's and Ashley Benson's and they don't seem very scratched though well loved.


----------



## Yuki85

I am using my SDJ since two weeks and I do not have any problem as well from scratching. I also saw the picture of Kate Moss and I am also wondering about scratching.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Yuki85 said:


> I am using my SDJ since two weeks and I do not have any problem as well from scratching. I also saw the picture of Kate Moss and I am also wondering about scratching.




Well Kate Moss over stuffs her Sac and bangs it around. She just uses her bag and doesn't care - all she has to do is call Hedi and get a new one if she wanted it.


----------



## jellybebe

I am really starting to love this bag. But I'm worried the small will be too small for everyday and the large will be too big and heavy. For those who have the small, do you find it good for work? I can fit what I use everyday into a Bal City, although it's a tight squeeze. I'm also considering the Reversible tote for everyday, as it has a sleek classic shape.


----------



## quatchi11

jellybebe said:


> I am really starting to love this bag. But I'm worried the small will be too small for everyday and the large will be too big and heavy. For those who have the small, do you find it good for work? I can fit what I use everyday into a Bal City, although it's a tight squeeze. I'm also considering the Reversible tote for everyday, as it has a sleek classic shape.


I just got a small black one (with strap) yesterday!! 
For work, you can fit in A4 size document when you open the buckle on the size (to expand it)!
I'm loving it! Definitely great for work and every day use


----------



## belle0727

debating between a small sac du jour. Should I get red or beige?


----------



## ktown

I love  this bag, being heavy is no problem for me. I would like the 40cm in black however, I am concerned about the bag being easily scratched. I am close to Paris and will call my SA first th off in the morning. I need some assurance concerning being easily scratched. Also, will ask about  the metal of the feet  rubbing off. If, I purchase this bag and  any thing rubs off Paris will get right back!! 

I asked my Yorkie," Hermes" did he like the bag?  I showed him a treat to insure he barked, yes.


----------



## ktown

The 40cm in orange, I would buy it. I  want a really wonderfu orangel bag. Ah, orange Birkin, togo leather on gold hardward 40cm, what a thought!! I would for sure be seen from  miles away.


----------



## celineonme

I had the large one in my shopping cart for 2160 AU and was still contemplating.. now it's sold and I'm absolutely regretting it :cry::cry::cry: 

this bag looks so beautiful I'll have to snatch it up the next time I see such a good deal!


----------



## xChelly

I've been eying this bag ever since I saw it as Nordstrom, but I didn't notice the weight. I'll probably have to go back and see if its weight is something that I can deal with. I'm in love with the dark magenta color.


----------



## lara0112

if anyone in Germany or Austria is searching:

fashionette is having a 20% off sale on suede, burgundy and brown large SDJ - the black one is only 10% off. the light brown/cognac one has been sold already


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's weird. At first I didn't like it, in fact I hated it, and I thought it was a boring-looking-Birkin wannabe. But now I want one sooo bad in small size. I saw one at MyTheresa in khaki green and I've been dreaming about it ever since.


----------



## Hobbiezm

I can understand why the bag would be mistaken for a birkin however looking closer at it, I believe it to be a more hip / youthful version of the birkin. I'm in love with this bag and Alex Mcqueen Heroine dull gold tipped bag (retailing aprox $3K as well)

In fact between this and the mcqueen I can't decide which one I want for Xmas.... Help!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, where can I get a SDJ in grey in the large size?  I'm in the UK.


----------



## juju.

I saw this in a boutique on my recent trip to Singapore. I _love_ it - really wishing I had known about before I'd bought my Prada Saffiano. It's such a beautiful bag and the suede linings makes it that little bit more special. The leather would worry me though.

I never realised the similarities between the SDJ and the Birkin. What's weird is that I actually don't like Birkins.

And for anyone wondering, the smaller one was about $3000 SGD.


----------



## emmajayne

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, where can I get a SDJ in grey in the large size?  I'm in the UK.



Hi Lady,

I saw it in Grey in Large in Brown Thomas about 2-3 weeks ago other than that try (as usual I recommend ) Bagheera Boutique, they can order it for you and its free shipping etc...
If you are a new cust. you can get 20% off with code  B571BB34 , email them if it doesnt work
They are based in Rome, I got my Rio & Fran (MJ & MBMJ) delivered to Dublin within 3-4 working days


----------



## emmajayne

Hobbiezm said:


> I can understand why the bag would be mistaken for a birkin however looking closer at it, I believe it to be a more hip / youthful version of the birkin. I'm in love with this bag and Alex Mcqueen Heroine dull gold tipped bag (retailing aprox $3K as well)
> 
> In fact between this and the mcqueen I can't decide which one I want for Xmas.... Help!



The SL for sure


----------



## Hobbiezm

emmajayne said:


> The SL for sure



Thanks EJ!


----------



## honeybunch

emmajayne said:


> Hi Lady,
> 
> I saw it in Grey in Large in Brown Thomas about 2-3 weeks ago other than that try (as usual I recommend ) Bagheera Boutique, they can order it for you and its free shipping etc...
> If you are a new cust. you can get 20% off with code  B571BB34 , email them if it doesnt work
> They are based in Rome, I got my Rio & Fran (MJ & MBMJ) delivered to Dublin within 3-4 working days



Many thanks for this!


----------



## emmajayne

honeybunch said:


> Many thanks for this!


no worries , good luck!


----------



## nakedyogurt

I'm in the club!!! 

Was contemplating getting a Sac De Jour small over a Celine Micro but got the Micro instead since I had some tourist discount when I was in Tokyo.

Visited the Reebonz Xmas Sale yesterday in SG and was blown away when I saw the Sac De Jour small in Black selling for SGD 1980 (USD 1,600)

Couple with some vouchers and card discount, I got the bag for SGD 1780 (USD 1,400)

I have no idea how Reebonz got their Saint Laurent bags at such a low price. It cost USD 2,125 while i was in London in Oct and it was after a tax refund.. No.idea.how but it's in perfect condition!!


----------



## snooty

Hi Nakedyogurt,

I was at the Reebonz sale yesterday too. I snapped up a red mini SDJ and I am incredibly trilled! I felt there were many pairs of eyes following me around before I made payment. 

I love the SDJ so much that I nearly bought it full price at the boutique last week then I remembered the reebonz sale was coming up. The leather inside is amazing. I am trying to track down if there is any shop locally that can does water proofing for bags. the leather does seem to need more love unlike the Prada safiano which can be dumped on any surface and survive. And IMHO SDJ triumps the Prada saffiano.

Like what one of the posters said, I also own a Chanel Jumbo which is heavy but I love it to death and carry it everywhere. the small SDJ should not be a problem. 

The red brightens up all my black colour working clothes instantly. Will post pics soon! Cheers!


----------



## nakedyogurt

snooty said:


> Hi Nakedyogurt,
> 
> I was at the Reebonz sale yesterday too. I snapped up a red mini SDJ and I am incredibly trilled! I felt there were many pairs of eyes following me around before I made payment.
> 
> I love the SDJ so much that I nearly bought it full price at the boutique last week then I remembered the reebonz sale was coming up. The leather inside is amazing. I am trying to track down if there is any shop locally that can does water proofing for bags. the leather does seem to need more love unlike the Prada safiano which can be dumped on any surface and survive. And IMHO SDJ triumps the Prada saffiano.
> 
> Like what one of the posters said, I also own a Chanel Jumbo which is heavy but I love it to death and carry it everywhere. the small SDJ should not be a problem.
> 
> The red brightens up all my black colour working clothes instantly. Will post pics soon! Cheers!




Hahha, Snooty. I think I saw you ( if there was only 1 red mini Sac De Jour and the woman who had it did not put it back) I went to the sale at 12.45pm (it started at 12pm) and went straight for the Saint Laurent rack. Was super excited when I saw 1 black and 2 forest green so I literally hopped there and grabbed both colours. Since it was too crowded and I didnt want to make my friends wait I let the green one go and go for no-brainer black.

I would prefer a grey one but with the steep discount I dont mind it in boring black. The forest green one is beautiful too but my friends thought it's blahhh..

As for waterproofing, you can try this shop at Mandarin Gallery. I will simply spray the Apple Stain and waterproof spray on it. So looking forward for the bag to be used and gain a nice patina!

Can't wait to see modeling pic of your red bag


----------



## snooty

Nakedyogurt,

There were 2 red mini SDJs lol. i was there pretty early and saw a lady with the 1st one and I grabbed the second one.

Thanks for the recommendation will go and check out the shop at Mandarin Gallery. Hope to get it done and bring my red baby out for a stroll soon!


----------



## B.Desire

I was going to buy this bag cause yes, it reminds me a lot to a Birkin bag, but still with that Saint Laurent touch... But after reading so many blogs I decided to order finally a Birkin!


----------



## nakedyogurt

B.Desire said:


> I was going to buy this bag cause yes, it reminds me a lot to a Birkin bag, but still with that Saint Laurent touch... But after reading so many blogs I decided to order finally a Birkin!



Welcome to the club!!  Please show us pictures soon


----------



## B.Desire

nakedyogurt said:


> Welcome to the club!!  Please show us pictures soon



I ordered it this week and they said to me at Hermès that it will take between 6 months and 1 year... So the Birkinpics will not be for next week! 

Let's keep each other up to date!


----------



## nakedyogurt

B.Desire said:


> I ordered it this week and they said to me at Hermès that it will take between 6 months and 1 year... So the Birkinpics will not be for next week!
> 
> Let's keep each other up to date!




Oops..I've read wrongly. Thought you're ordering a Sac De Jour  Congrats on your Hermes though!


----------



## B.Desire

nakedyogurt said:


> Oops..I've read wrongly. Thought you're ordering a Sac De Jour  Congrats on your Hermes though!



No, I was almost going to buy a Sac De Jour but then I fought, let's order finaly a Birkin... Each time I want to order a Birkin I bought something different


----------



## ryrybaby12

B.Desire said:


> No, I was almost going to buy a Sac De Jour but then I fought, let's order finaly a Birkin... Each time I want to order a Birkin I bought something different


Sounds familiar.


----------



## B.Desire

ryrybaby12 said:


> Sounds familiar.



Did you do the same maybe?


----------



## ryrybaby12

B.Desire said:


> Did you do the same maybe?


No, but I should.


----------



## nnneesale

i think i wont get this one


----------



## B.Desire

nnneesale said:


> i think i wont get this one


Why not?


----------



## nakedyogurt

I'm sitting on the fence about selling off the black small sac de jour.

When it's sitting in its dust bag it's completely out of my mind but it never ceased to blow my mind whenever I take it out to contemplate. It smells like the inside of a new car, super yummy..

Sigh. I bought two bags at one go so I need to sell off either one now ;(


----------



## joie86

Hi Nakedyogurt,

I got the bag from the reebonz sale too.
May I know how do you maintain it? is there any way to prevent it from scratches and where did you get the Apple Stain and waterproof sprayfrom? thank you. =)


----------



## ryrybaby12

nakedyogurt said:


> I'm sitting on the fence about selling off the black small sac de jour.
> 
> When it's sitting in its dust bag it's completely out of my mind but it never ceased to blow my mind whenever I take it out to contemplate. It smells like the inside of a new car, super yummy..
> 
> Sigh. I bought two bags at one go so I need to sell off either one now ;(


Which are you debating between?


----------



## nakedyogurt

ryrybaby12 said:


> Which are you debating between?



I wanted to keep the Sac de Jour and sell off the Chloe paraty medium since it's rather large for my frame and slightly heavy too.

However, there isnt much interest from buyers for my Chloe 

I'm likely to sell off the Sac De Jour. Will have to make sure I dont fall in love with it when it take it out to photograph! haha


----------



## nakedyogurt

joie86 said:


> Hi Nakedyogurt,
> 
> I got the bag from the reebonz sale too.
> May I know how do you maintain it? is there any way to prevent it from scratches and where did you get the Apple Stain and waterproof sprayfrom? thank you. =)



hihi! Which colour did you get?

I have yet to use it since I have half the mind to sell it off. Or in the most minuscule chance - exchange it with another person who has a new small sac de jour in Grey (my quest for a light neutral still remains )

Anyway, I got the spray from here http://www.lovingyourbags.com/2009/06/leather-care-apple-garde-rain-and-stain.html

Dont think it'll prevent scratches but I use it on all my bags ( Balenciaga, Chanel, MiuMiu, Celine) It works fine, there is no difference to be honest but I just like to know that I take care of them. hehe


----------



## nakedyogurt

Found this picture on Pinterest.
Made me fall in love with this bag all over again..So classy!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

B.Desire said:


> Did you do the same maybe?


No....I love the hermes Evelyn though...


----------



## mcsdreal

I've notice there is no stitches on my sdj leather hang with padlock , does this means it's fake ?


----------



## mcsdreal

See picture of my bag


----------



## alyssalenore

Just got it for Christmas and I couldn't be happier about it.


----------



## Muppet18

Me too-and I love it so much!!!!!!


----------



## unoma

Muppet18 said:


> Me too-and I love it so much!!!!!!


----------



## zeronohiya

Beautiful!!


----------



## Yuki85

Whats a beauty


----------



## jenayb

Does anyone have the yellow Sac De Jour? I just ordered one from NM and I'm a bit concerned about colour transfer. Has anyone had any issues?


----------



## justa9url

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2468340
> 
> Just got it for Christmas and I couldn't be happier about it.



Love the matching wallet!


----------



## justa9url

Has anyone spotted the Mini SDJ? Would love to see any pictures. TIA!


----------



## meowcung

Please help me to decide??? I love pink, i have so many bags in pink but i havent had anything in this shade of pink. The yellow is also very pretty.&#128557;



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## justa9url

meowcung said:


> View attachment 2492540
> View attachment 2492541
> View attachment 2492542
> 
> Please help me to decide??? I love pink, i have so many bags in pink but i havent had anything in this shade of pink. The yellow is also very pretty.&#55357;&#56877;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Tough decision! Both are beautiful and bold colours - I vote for yellow seeing as you have many bags in pink... Also, I find yellow to be more neutral than pink (whether that's true or not). Good luck! You're going to love it either way - I know from experience.


----------



## angelamaz2

meowcung said:


> View attachment 2492540
> View attachment 2492541
> View attachment 2492542
> 
> Please help me to decide??? I love pink, i have so many bags in pink but i havent had anything in this shade of pink. The yellow is also very pretty.&#128557;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Get the pink,  it's such a nice shade, and bright!


----------



## meowcung

&#128092;


----------



## meowcung

angelamaz2 said:


> Get the pink,  it's such a nice shade, and bright!




Im thinking abt getting this bag in pink and the citron celine. What do you think? There is no celine store in my local so i have to get it on ebay. They sell the NWT for $3200. Do you know how much is retail? Thank you.


----------



## meowcung

justa9url said:


> Tough decision! Both are beautiful and bold colours - I vote for yellow seeing as you have many bags in pink... Also, I find yellow to be more neutral than pink (whether that's true or not). Good luck! You're going to love it either way - I know from experience.




Thank you &#128536;


----------



## angelamaz2

meowcung said:


> Im thinking abt getting this bag in pink and the citron celine. What do you think? There is no celine store in my local so i have to get it on ebay. They sell the NWT for $3200. Do you know how much is retail? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492697


The one in the photo is a micro, I've seen the colour IRL and it's beautiful, and the price is about that much if u buy retail at the moment since celine haven't got the fluro pink since 2012 I think its a good idea to get the pink sac de jour and a citron micro. May I ask how much is sac de jour retailed for in the US?


----------



## marie85

help which bag should I get: 


Saint Laurent Classic small Sac De Jour bag


http://www.ysl.com/nl/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-beige-leather_cod45206514vo.html


or


Saint Laurent Cabas Y bag


http://www.ysl.com/nl/shop-product/...as-y-bag-in-orange-leather_cod45218767tw.html


Thank you.


----------



## ChristinaJoan

Marie85 - you should get the sac de jour, its more of a classic!


----------



## MAGJES

jenaywins said:


> Does anyone have the yellow Sac De Jour? I just ordered one from NM and I'm a bit concerned about colour transfer. Has anyone had any issues?



I've been thinking about ordering this same bag.      Has yours arrived?
What's the verdict?


----------



## jenayb

MAGJES said:


> I've been thinking about ordering this same bag.      Has yours arrived?
> What's the verdict?



Yes!!! OMG I love it!!!!


----------



## MAGJES

jenaywins said:


> Yes!!! OMG I love it!!!!



This is great news!  I just needed a tiny little push.....


----------



## jenayb

MAGJES said:


> This is great news!  I just needed a tiny little push.....



You'll love it. The colour is insane.


----------



## mundodabolsa

fyi they've done with this bag what I always wanted: they've created a new size for the large version which is slightly smaller. it's much better. and the original "large" size is being phased out.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Interesting..1.5 inches smaller in length for the large but of course no decrease in price.


----------



## marie85

ChristinaJoan said:


> Marie85 - you should get the sac de jour, its more of a classic!


Thank you, do you have this bag?


----------



## ryrybaby12

mundodabolsa said:


> fyi they've done with this bag what I always wanted: they've created a new size for the large version which is slightly smaller. it's much better. and the original "large" size is being phased out.


Is it on the site yet?


----------



## mundodabolsa

ryrybaby12 said:


> Is it on the site yet?



sorry don't know, I just know cause I was in the boutique three times this week and saw the new ones, and discussed it with a different SA each time so wasn't just BS or misinformation from one SA. 

but like mylvaddict said, the price is the same so it's kind of hard to identify which is which unless you are buying the bag in person or know really well which colors are from which season production and so forth. so far I only saw new ones in black though.


----------



## ryrybaby12

mundodabolsa said:


> sorry don't know, I just know cause I was in the boutique three times this week and saw the new ones, and discussed it with a different SA each time so wasn't just BS or misinformation from one SA.
> 
> but like mylvaddict said, the price is the same so it's kind of hard to identify which is which unless you are buying the bag in person or know really well which colors are from which season production and so forth. so far I only saw new ones in black though.


Can't wait for our store to open at Tyson's!


----------



## ryrybaby12

What do y'all think of this one?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306418049&bmUID=kgGscbg


----------



## alyssalenore

I love my Sac Du Jour. I have it in black in the small size.


----------



## cindyfang

melikey said:


> It's an unfinished/deconstructed Birkin, I like that about it, it just needs to come in a smaller size.


It comes in smaller sizes and new colours! The only thing I'm scared about is the soft leather, scratches way too easily compared to their other leather bags.


----------



## ryrybaby12

cindyfang said:


> It comes in smaller sizes and new colours! The only thing I'm scared about is the soft leather, scratches way too easily compared to their other leather bags.


I need to see the new size.


----------



## unoma

ryrybaby12 said:


> What do y'all think of this one?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306418049&bmUID=kgGscbg



No, no, NO!
I dont like it. It just looks cheap!


----------



## ryrybaby12

unoma said:


> No, no, NO!
> I dont like it. It just looks cheap!



Lol....I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## michixxx

Hi all, i've had my eye on SDJ ever since it was launched. However, i'm struggling with the choice of colors as there are so many!!! So far, i like fog (the grey one) and red color, which one would you recommend? XD


----------



## nakedyogurt

michixxx said:


> Hi all, i've had my eye on SDJ ever since it was launched. However, i'm struggling with the choice of colors as there are so many!!! So far, i like fog (the grey one) and red color, which one would you recommend? XD



Love the grey one too! But I can't find them from any website apart from in store! I'm into hot pink and the latest leave green


----------



## Blueberry

michixxx said:


> Hi all, i've had my eye on SDJ ever since it was launched. However, i'm struggling with the choice of colors as there are so many!!! So far, i like fog (the grey one) and red color, which one would you recommend? XD




Which bag color do u have already?
Im stuck too between blue, dark green, red and pink. *sweat drop*


----------



## fashion16

Blueberry said:


> Which bag color do u have already?
> Im stuck too between blue, dark green, red and pink. *sweat drop*




I own the large in red and I love it. I have  never been a red bag girl but it goes w/ so much from black and cream, camel and navy,  gray/charcoal and some jewel tones (just avoid purples, pinks and pastels).

I vote for red b/c it is interesting enough to add a pop of color to your wardrobe without being hard to coordinate. My concern w/ pink is that it will look dated  quickly


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Pink!!!!


----------



## michixxx

nakedyogurt said:


> Love the grey one too! But I can't find them from any website apart from in store! I'm into hot pink and the latest leave green


Thanks for the reply! i think the grey one was still available on saint laurent's website few days ago? the grey color is sooooo lovely and classy! i think if im getting one, i will definitely go for the grey lol


----------



## michixxx

Blueberry said:


> Which bag color do u have already?
> Im stuck too between blue, dark green, red and pink. *sweat drop*


most of my bags are blue and black so i wanted something different. Im not so sure about royal blue on SDJ tho, cuz i feel like its such a classy bag so probably darker tone should look better? but ive seen people carrying hot pink and it pops out so much, lovely color!


----------



## semc7

i LOVE the Sac du Jour in orange, does anyone know if it's a 'core' colour or if it's just for SS14?


----------



## Kas2509

Dear all,

Pls help!! I'm new user and unfortunately can't start thread 
Maybe you could help me to authenticate my large SDJ bag? By some reasons I'm not able to upload pics. I suppose that it's some restriction. If somebody could do it by e-mail  I will be very appreciated. 
Thanks in advance,
Regards


----------



## Tammiee

Hello everyone, I started to notice this bag since December but I didn't love it for the first time because I was planning to get a Celine Micro. Of course during a long period of research for Celine I accidentally found some pictures of the small size Sac De Jour. They attracted me completely and they overshined Celine Micro by its classic look and fabulous size. The Micro is good but it hasn't got the shoulder strap which really worries me a lot. I am a student so I need a bag which I can carry to both school and high streets. 

So I got the small black Sac De Jour this Tuesday after long struggling between the colour black and sand. I really love the sand colour, it is just stunning but I can imagine how easy it will get dirty so I took the Black one home. However after trying to match it with several clothes of mine I began to regret a bit because it doesn't fit me that much. So I went back to the store and ask for the colour exchange. The colour that I finally chose is Navy. Unlike other navy bag's colour, this navy is actually pretty dark and it gives the bag a very mysterious look. And I eventually feel like I get the bag which really belongs to me.

BTW the price in Harrods is now £1560, the SA said the price has actually gone up several times already and there might be another price arise in the near future. I booked the harrods 10% day and used up all of my cash rewards so it is £1349 in the end.

Here are some photos. The navy colour matches mine Navy Tory Burch reva flat in suede leather perfectly. I also twisted my McQueen scarf on it so that you can see the colour difference from navy and normal black.

I don't actually feel it is heavy at all. It is nothing compared to such a great quality bag. If you ask me to choose between Prada saffiano tote and this one I will def vote for this one coz the quality of prada doesn't worth the price in my point of view. And also my balenciaga city is so much heavier than this bag so ...

Hope you all get your dream bag~


----------



## littlehanoi

Tammiee said:


> Hello everyone, I started to notice this bag since December but I didn't love it for the first time because I was planning to get a Celine Micro. Of course during a long period of research for Celine I accidentally found some pictures of the small size Sac De Jour. They attracted me completely and they overshined Celine Micro by its classic look and fabulous size. The Micro is good but it hasn't got the shoulder strap which really worries me a lot. I am a student so I need a bag which I can carry to both school and high streets.
> 
> So I got the small black Sac De Jour this Tuesday after long struggling between the colour black and sand. I really love the sand colour, it is just stunning but I can imagine how easy it will get dirty so I took the Black one home. However after trying to match it with several clothes of mine I began to regret a bit because it doesn't fit me that much. So I went back to the store and ask for the colour exchange. The colour that I finally chose is Navy. Unlike other navy bag's colour, this navy is actually pretty dark and it gives the bag a very mysterious look. And I eventually feel like I get the bag which really belongs to me.
> 
> BTW the price in Harrods is now £1560, the SA said the price has actually gone up several times already and there might be another price arise in the near future. I booked the harrods 10% day and used up all of my cash rewards so it is £1349 in the end.
> 
> Here are some photos. The navy colour matches mine Navy Tory Burch reva flat in suede leather perfectly. I also twisted my McQueen scarf on it so that you can see the colour difference from navy and normal black.
> 
> I don't actually feel it is heavy at all. It is nothing compared to such a great quality bag. If you ask me to choose between Prada saffiano tote and this one I will def vote for this one coz the quality of prada doesn't worth the price in my point of view. And also my balenciaga city is so much heavier than this bag so ...
> 
> Hope you all get your dream bag~



Congratulations! such a beautiful and classy bag. Can I ask if the shoulder strap can be adjustable? is it very long? I wanted this bag but afraid that the strap will be too long for me.


----------



## OinkMoo

Hi ladies! I'm usually in the LV forum, but I saw this bag at my local Nordstrom and I'm in love! And I was just wondering if this bag ever goes on sale? I'm loving the Bordeaux and Fog colors!


----------



## Tammiee

littlehanoi said:


> Congratulations! such a beautiful and classy bag. Can I ask if the shoulder strap can be adjustable? is it very long? I wanted this bag but afraid that the strap will be too long for me.


Thank you! Umm the shoulder strap is not adjustable. This actually worried me before I got my bag but it is no longer the issue after I see it in reality. The length is quite appropriate!


----------



## fiori

On the YSL website, it looks like they're now selling the slightly-shrunken large version in certain basic colors-

Dimensions for Black, Fog, and Navy:
36.5 X 27.5 X 19.0 CM  [14.4 X 10.8 X 7.5 IN]

Dimensions for Suede, Blue, and Red:
40.0 X 31.0 X 20.0 CM  [15.8 X 12.2 X 7.9 IN]

About an inch and a half lobbed off the sides and top.

I hope they roll out the rest of the colors soon, I want the Bordeaux!


----------



## SofieR

Tammiee said:


> Hello everyone, I started to notice this bag since December but I didn't love it for the first time because I was planning to get a Celine Micro. Of course during a long period of research for Celine I accidentally found some pictures of the small size Sac De Jour. They attracted me completely and they overshined Celine Micro by its classic look and fabulous size. The Micro is good but it hasn't got the shoulder strap which really worries me a lot. I am a student so I need a bag which I can carry to both school and high streets.
> 
> So I got the small black Sac De Jour this Tuesday after long struggling between the colour black and sand. I really love the sand colour, it is just stunning but I can imagine how easy it will get dirty so I took the Black one home. However after trying to match it with several clothes of mine I began to regret a bit because it doesn't fit me that much. So I went back to the store and ask for the colour exchange. The colour that I finally chose is Navy. Unlike other navy bag's colour, this navy is actually pretty dark and it gives the bag a very mysterious look. And I eventually feel like I get the bag which really belongs to me.
> 
> BTW the price in Harrods is now £1560, the SA said the price has actually gone up several times already and there might be another price arise in the near future. I booked the harrods 10% day and used up all of my cash rewards so it is £1349 in the end.
> 
> Here are some photos. The navy colour matches mine Navy Tory Burch reva flat in suede leather perfectly. I also twisted my McQueen scarf on it so that you can see the colour difference from navy and normal black.
> 
> I don't actually feel it is heavy at all. It is nothing compared to such a great quality bag. If you ask me to choose between Prada saffiano tote and this one I will def vote for this one coz the quality of prada doesn't worth the price in my point of view. And also my balenciaga city is so much heavier than this bag so ...
> 
> Hope you all get your dream bag~



Beautiful bag. Do you find the leather scratches easily? Is it high maintenance?


----------



## lovieluvslux

I tried the smaller red on at Nordies.  I've been thinking about it ever since.  It's the right shade of red and I like how it expands.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Tammiee said:


> Hello everyone, I started to notice this bag since December but I didn't love it for the first time because I was planning to get a Celine Micro. Of course during a long period of research for Celine I accidentally found some pictures of the small size Sac De Jour. They attracted me completely and they overshined Celine Micro by its classic look and fabulous size. The Micro is good but it hasn't got the shoulder strap which really worries me a lot. I am a student so I need a bag which I can carry to both school and high streets.
> 
> So I got the small black Sac De Jour this Tuesday after long struggling between the colour black and sand. I really love the sand colour, it is just stunning but I can imagine how easy it will get dirty so I took the Black one home. However after trying to match it with several clothes of mine I began to regret a bit because it doesn't fit me that much. So I went back to the store and ask for the colour exchange. The colour that I finally chose is Navy. Unlike other navy bag's colour, this navy is actually pretty dark and it gives the bag a very mysterious look. And I eventually feel like I get the bag which really belongs to me.
> 
> BTW the price in Harrods is now £1560, the SA said the price has actually gone up several times already and there might be another price arise in the near future. I booked the harrods 10% day and used up all of my cash rewards so it is £1349 in the end.
> 
> Here are some photos. The navy colour matches mine Navy Tory Burch reva flat in suede leather perfectly. I also twisted my McQueen scarf on it so that you can see the colour difference from navy and normal black.
> 
> I don't actually feel it is heavy at all. It is nothing compared to such a great quality bag. If you ask me to choose between Prada saffiano tote and this one I will def vote for this one coz the quality of prada doesn't worth the price in my point of view. And also my balenciaga city is so much heavier than this bag so ...
> 
> Hope you all get your dream bag~



I would think that Bal city is definitely lighter than then bag, so does Celine Micro having owned all three bags. But it's really pretty, I'm hoping to purchase one in bright green soon!


----------



## chetiboy

How does it hold after some time?
Saw Kate Moss's from the photos of Fashion Week 2014 and it's gotten all slouchy?






Is (dare I say it) Kate so uncareful with her Saint Laurent?
Or does the bag just slouch over time and doesn't hold it's shape?


----------



## fashion16

chetiboy said:


> How does it hold after some time?
> Saw Kate Moss's from the photos of Fashion Week 2014 and it's gotten all slouchy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is (dare I say it) Kate so uncareful with her Saint Laurent?
> Or does the bag just slouch over time and doesn't hold it's shape?




It looks like Kate's is the smaller size. I have the large and I cannot imagine my bag getting slouchy. I take care of it though. I have it packed w/ stuff all of the time....it gets very heavy and even then, there is no way my stiff box leather would look like that. That thing looks a mess!


----------



## chetiboy

fashion16 said:


> It looks like Kate's is the smaller size. I have the large and I cannot imagine my bag getting slouchy. I take care of it though. I have it packed w/ stuff all of the time....it gets very heavy and even then, there is no way my stiff box leather would look like that. That thing looks a mess!



Thanks for reassurance. I guess only supermodels can afford to not take care of their SDJ!!! Hahaha.

So excited to get mine!!!


----------



## vickitaa92

Ladies, I'm thinking of purchasing my first SDJ, so I was just wondering if anyone knows if the leather is similar to the Celine luggage in smooth leather? I won't be able to see it in person before I buy it.


----------



## angelamaz2

vickitaa92 said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking of purchasing my first SDJ, so I was just wondering if anyone knows if the leather is similar to the Celine luggage in smooth leather? I won't be able to see it in person before I buy it.


The leather is abit different, the smooth leather on the celine has a more matte finish and the SDJ bag has more of a glossy shine. Hope it helps


----------



## vickitaa92

angelamaz2 said:


> The leather is abit different, the smooth leather on the celine has a more matte finish and the SDJ bag has more of a glossy shine. Hope it helps



Thank you for the reply  do you think it's easier or harder to maintain than Celine's smooth leather?


----------



## mywmy

I am also considering a burgundy SDJ. However, I see that most of the display bags are scrtached. Can any SDJ owners tell me if the leather scratches easily?


----------



## angelamaz2

vickitaa92 said:


> Thank you for the reply  do you think it's easier or harder to maintain than Celine's smooth leather?


Smooth leather are all quite prone to scratches. So far I've been using my SDJ everyday for the last two weeks, no scratches yet, but I wear the bag on the long strap, there is a tiny bit of rubbing mark on the side I wear against me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

mywmy said:


> I am also considering a burgundy SDJ. However, I see that most of the display bags are scrtached. Can any SDJ owners tell me if the leather scratches easily?



yes, it does, any bag in that type of leather scratches easily. 

if scratches bother you don't get the burgundy, as they are even more noticeable in that color. my burgundy one got a big long scratch in the front within the first hour of wearing it. but I don't really care, and as gross as it may sound a little saliva on your fingers minimizes scratches well.


----------



## kristina_ka

hey 

i'm thinking about purchasing a sac de jour in black. but i don't know which size? :/ on some photos the big (classic) one seems too big, but i'm afraid that the small one is way too small. and does the big one have a strap?

love, kristina


----------



## mywmy

mundodabolsa said:


> yes, it does, any bag in that type of leather scratches easily.
> 
> if scratches bother you don't get the burgundy, as they are even more noticeable in that color. my burgundy one got a big long scratch in the front within the first hour of wearing it. but I don't really care, and as gross as it may sound a little saliva on your fingers minimizes scratches well.



Thank you do much for replying! I guess I would have to take the SDJ of my bag list then.


----------



## mundodabolsa

mywmy said:


> Thank you do much for replying! I guess I would have to take the SDJ of my bag list then.



maybe not... there is a beautiful suede version... and the studded ones are really cool. or you could consider the regular one in a darker color.


----------



## cavalla

mundodabolsa said:


> maybe not... there is a beautiful suede version... and the studded ones are really cool. or you could consider the regular one in a darker color.




I agree on the studded one, it's cool in a sophisticated way. It's really tempting. The only thing that's stopping me is the weight. It's even heavier than the regular one. The SA said that the regular studded one is as heavy as her bigger sister.


----------



## MalloreeH

Ladies (and Gents), I'm having a bit of a quandary when it comes to the SDJ. 

This morning, I saw that Saint Laurent is eligible for the double gift card offer at Neiman Marcus and decided to pull the trigger on one I've had my eye on for the past few weeks. It was croc stamped calfskin, and based on what I've seen about scratching, I thought it might be a little tougher or at least less noticeable if it got scratched. 

Only, one problem, while it was there last night, now it's sold out. 

They do, however, have it at Bergdorf's and Saks. 

Should I suck it up and get a smooth calfskin bag at Neiman's and get the $600 gift card or should I just buy the croc printed one elsewhere? 

What's your opinion on the different leather options?


----------



## Couture_CL

Just got this couple days ago, I think it is the Havana Brown? It is a pretty big and heavy bag but I love it!!


----------



## angelamaz2

Couture_CL said:


> Just got this couple days ago, I think it is the Havana Brown? It is a pretty big and heavy bag but I love it!!


Congrats! Love the rich warm brown tone


----------



## KarlBear

^Love the colour too!!


----------



## Iwcflower

Hi ladies. I just bought a SDJ from farfetch and noticed that the wordings "saint laurent" is not embossed on the back of the padlock pouch. Is that normal? Am worried about authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## Couture_CL

Iwcflower said:


> Hi ladies. I just bought a SDJ from farfetch and noticed that the wordings "saint laurent" is not embossed on the back of the padlock pouch. Is that normal? Am worried about authenticity. Thanks!


 
You should probably get your bag authenticated in the authenticate this forum if you are unsure:
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...please-read-rules-use-format-post-534837.html 

I am not up to date with whether they changed the design but the brown one I just bought has the embossed saint laurent at the back of the padlock.


----------



## mywmy

mundodabolsa said:


> maybe not... there is a beautiful suede version... and the studded ones are really cool. or you could consider the regular one in a darker color.




Thank you. Need to seriously consider the durabilty and longetivity of it.


----------



## Iwcflower

Couture_CL said:


> You should probably get your bag authenticated in the authenticate this forum if you are unsure:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...please-read-rules-use-format-post-534837.html
> 
> I am not up to date with whether they changed the design but the brown one I just bought has the embossed saint laurent at the back of the padlock.


Thank you, I just posted it to request for authentication.


----------



## MalloreeH

Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black. 

It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite. 

I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured. 

This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.







[/URL]











[/URL]


----------



## zodiac_thr

MalloreeH said:


> Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite.
> 
> I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured.
> 
> This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Congrats on this beauty, i wish they come out with this in the larger size


----------



## unoma

MalloreeH said:


> Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite.
> 
> I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured.
> 
> This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



congrats


----------



## kristina_ka

Hey guys  just want to Show you my New classic small sac de jour!! It's so beautiful and the leather is so high quality!!


----------



## nakedyogurt

MalloreeH said:


> Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite.
> 
> I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured.
> 
> This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




I'm thinking of getting this bag since it's definitely going to keep its shape. How do you find the weight and is the leather very stiff?? Do you have modeling pictures?


----------



## weekender2

zodiac_thr said:


> Congrats on this beauty, i wish they come out with this in the larger size



Try Nordstrom
I believe an.SA.TOLD me.they will get a bigger size at about 2750.00


----------



## weekender2

Congrats!
The.silver really compliments.the bag well.



MalloreeH said:


> Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite.
> 
> I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured.
> 
> This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## zodiac_thr

weekender2 said:


> Try Nordstrom
> I believe an.SA.TOLD me.they will get a bigger size at about 2750.00



Thank you for the info Weekender2  It would be a steal since it is going to be cheaper than the bigger size in normal leather


----------



## weekender2

Yes the stamped is going for less than the.smooth.
Good luck!


----------



## Clanover

I just got my SDJ at Bergdorfs. Its a recent purchase so I do not know how Well it will keep. I got it in The smooth leather Royal blue. It's absolutely gorgeous to momma'a eyes &#128525; hahaha it's my first Saint Laurent. I do not baby my bags, but I do feel this "more structured" bag will hold up well. 
My husband gave it to me as my birthday gift which is in 3 months &#128584; I was supposed to wait to wear it. But Who can help themselves....


----------



## Kimseric

I've had the grey sdj for almost a year now and it's a great bag. The leather barely have any scratches ! N I don't baby my bag so it's great


----------



## sarahnadia

I do like it, it's very sophisticated and sleek, but the similarity to a Birkin can either be off-putting or encouraging. Ultimately it depends on how you feel when you carry it, if it makes you feel like a million dollars then you should buy it!


----------



## baglici0us

Love my new Royal Blue SDJ!


----------



## littlehanoi

baglici0us said:


> Love my new Royal Blue SDJ!
> View attachment 2562086



very beautiful, congrats!


----------



## mandibaglove

anan said:


> thanks for the reply. Do you think it would be prone to scratches, as I'm not really into babying my bags.


I have the wallet in the same leather and it is so scratched (only 6 months old) it's actually disappointing and apparently there is not much to protect it. Sometimes I feel like I should keep it in the dust bag in my handbag!


----------



## cavalla

it is so pretty! congrats!


----------



## cherie_cc

Hi, I am thinking to get this SDJ small size or baby size.. but im not sure if this type of leather will easily have water mark if I carry it during rainy days - as Australia's winter rains a lot!


----------



## bagloverny

MalloreeH said:


> Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite.
> 
> I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured.
> 
> This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I want this exact bag! It's so beautiful! How are you liking it so far?? Any issues? Do you find it heavy?


----------



## Rumpetaske

Couture_CL said:


> Just got this couple days ago, I think it is the Havana Brown? It is a pretty big and heavy bag but I love it!!




Congrats on your bag how does it hold up? Scratches? Can you use it in rain? Just ordered the same bag and I'm scared! Any issues with color transfer?


----------



## nathaliada

Do you guys think one could use this bag for school?


----------



## unoma

kristina_ka said:


> Hey guys  just want to Show you my New classic small sac de jour!! It's so beautiful and the leather is so high quality!!



Congrats


----------



## unoma

Clanover said:


> I just got my SDJ at Bergdorfs. Its a recent purchase so I do not know how Well it will keep. I got it in The smooth leather Royal blue. It's absolutely gorgeous to momma'a eyes &#128525; hahaha it's my first Saint Laurent. I do not baby my bags, but I do feel this "more structured" bag will hold up well.
> My husband gave it to me as my birthday gift which is in 3 months &#128584; I was supposed to wait to wear it. But Who can help themselves....



So pretty


----------



## unoma

baglici0us said:


> Love my new Royal Blue SDJ!
> View attachment 2562086



OMG


----------



## Blueberry

fashion16 said:


> I own the large in red and I love it. I have  never been a red bag girl but it goes w/ so much from black and cream, camel and navy,  gray/charcoal and some jewel tones (just avoid purples, pinks and pastels).
> 
> I vote for red b/c it is interesting enough to add a pop of color to your wardrobe without being hard to coordinate. My concern w/ pink is that it will look dated  quickly



Wow,,, many thanks for your input.. I agree with you the pink will be outdated quickly...


----------



## sylphfae

How do the corners on this bag hold up? I just received one from ******, and it came with 3 corners soft and dented in (can't push the corners out back in shape as the leather has lost its structure there), and scuffs even though it's brand new. Is this normal or did I get a damaged bag?


----------



## nakedyogurt

sylphfae said:


> How do the corners on this bag hold up? I just received one from ******, and it came with 3 corners soft and dented in (can't push the corners out back in shape as the leather has lost its structure there), and scuffs even though it's brand new. Is this normal or did I get a damaged bag?



Sorry to hear that! Please post pictures? I was just thinking of purchasing one from them


----------



## Rumpetaske

I have loved this bag since the release, and finally I got one


----------



## Robyn Loraine

sylphfae said:


> How do the corners on this bag hold up? I just received one from ******, and it came with 3 corners soft and dented in (can't push the corners out back in shape as the leather has lost its structure there), and scuffs even though it's brand new. Is this normal or did I get a damaged bag?




All smooth leather bags have some light surface scratches, every single designer bag ive ever owned (and ive had a lot) thats smooth leather gets a few. That said i dont think your bag sounds right, i i think you got a damaged bag, definitely contact Erica to make it right.


----------



## Couture_CL

Rumpetaske said:


> Congrats on your bag how does it hold up? Scratches? Can you use it in rain? Just ordered the same bag and I'm scared! Any issues with color transfer?



Sorry for the late reply I don't know why sometimes I get notice and other times I don't when someone quoted me!

Anyway, I'd say the bag is holding up ok in the sense that there is no color transfer issue, and the corners are pretty tough (not prone to scruffing or dents etc), overall the bag is very sturdy that it can serve as a daily workhorse bag.

But, the leather does scratch pretty easily, matter of fact when I received the bag it already has a few tiny hairline scratches, and with using it for a couple of weeks I think I added a few more scratches. It doesn't bother me as much but if it is a pretty delicate leather.


----------



## unoma

Rumpetaske said:


> I have loved this bag since the release, and finally I got one
> View attachment 2588849



Congrats


----------



## Rumpetaske

Couture_CL said:


> Sorry for the late reply I don't know why sometimes I get notice and other times I don't when someone quoted me!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd say the bag is holding up ok in the sense that there is no color transfer issue, and the corners are pretty tough (not prone to scruffing or dents etc), overall the bag is very sturdy that it can serve as a daily workhorse bag.
> 
> 
> 
> But, the leather does scratch pretty easily, matter of fact when I received the bag it already has a few tiny hairline scratches, and with using it for a couple of weeks I think I added a few more scratches. It doesn't bother me as much but if it is a pretty delicate leather.




Thank you for answering I chickened out and got the dark blue one, but the Havana brown is so beautiful, and is still on my list I noticed that it is rally prone to scratches, I have used mine once and got two:0 you don't see them in less you look for them, but still


----------



## Couture_CL

Rumpetaske said:


> Thank you for answering I chickened out and got the dark blue one, but the Havana brown is so beautiful, and is still on my list I noticed that it is rally prone to scratches, I have used mine once and got two:0 you don't see them in less you look for them, but still



Yeah this leather reminds me of the Celine luggage in the smooth leather, you can easily run your fingers through and it will probably leave scratches. Unfortunately I think its just the nature of this type of leather.

Dark blue is beautiful though, congrads! I think dark color is probably a little better in terms of camouflaging the scratches!


----------



## FrankieP

I love the SDJ but wish wish wish the large size had a long strap! I think the smaller one may be too small for me - how do you all find it as an everyday bag? I hate having to organise things to make it all fit, but it looks too small to just bung stuff into willy-nilly. Fingers crossed they update the line with a larger bag + strap soon..


----------



## nakedyogurt

I just bought one from ****** last night!!! missed the black one as it was sold out so I got royal blue instead!! Fingers crossed it will arrive in perfect condition and it'll be great if you girls can share how to best match it with outfits. It's such a loud colour!!!


----------



## Muppet18

I use the SdJ as an every day bag and it is perfect for my things!
You should give the small one a chance and try to get your things in it!
The bigger size is too heavy to come with a shoulder strap-in my opinion!


----------



## juliahelmi

Can you fit an A4 sized papers/file into it? How about an iPad? I'm seriously thinking of buying the small version but i'm still a bit worried whether it's too small. I don't have an opportunity to go and look it irl since only one shop in my country sells them and currently they are sold out  The bigger one is a deffo no-no for me as it is too big and doesn't have a shoulder strap.


----------



## Muppet18

A 4 fits into it. 
You can open the side strap to extend and to get more space.
Ipad fits as well
May be you can order the small size and to send it back if it is too small for your needs.
Some shops offer international shipment...


----------



## juliahelmi

Muppet18 said:


> A 4 fits into it.
> You can open the side strap to extend and to get more space.
> Ipad fits as well
> May be you can order the small size and to send it back if it is too small for your needs.
> Some shops offer international shipment...



Thanks for replying so quickly!! Finally made up my mind and ordered the small one in black, hopefully the size will be just perfect. It's gonna be my first SL bag ever and i'm so excited


----------



## Muppet18

Wow-congrats!!!!!
You will love it!!!
Will you let us know when it arrives?


----------



## juliahelmi

Yess definitely! It should arrive in a few days, i'll post pics when i get it !


----------



## QnBee9

I just bought the large sac de jour last night in an olive green color from Barney's.  I started reading this thread and had two questions I didn't see the answer to.  If anyone could help from their past experience, that would be great!

1) My bag is a smooth leather and I was wondering if the bag gets damaged by the rain?  Do I need to put rain protector on it or is it already safe?  I ask because we are expecting a lot of rain this week and I was planning to use this bag.

2) Should I take the hanging lock off and tuck it inside?  I was not sure if it caused the smilie face effect that the birkins get from theirs.


----------



## fightdirrty

I am hoping putting my order in for a black small SDJ tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sylphfae

Hi NY & Rumpetaske!

Hi Rumpetaske! Thanks for your input. I think you're right, and I probably did get a damaged bag. I agree that smooth leather bags tend to pick up scratches and was expecting that, but definitely did not expect huge dents in the corners. I'm not sure how that happened (whether it got damaged in the post etc) but I'm contacting Erica to see if she can help. 

Hi NY, I haven't posted my photos from ******, as I'm not sure how the bag got damaged, and don't want to unfairly represent ******. I'm glad that my post did not put your off buying from ******, as it definitely was not my intention. I'm excited to see your royal blue SDJ, the color is to-die-for! Congrats on your new buy, please do a reveal soon


----------



## QnBee9

fightdirrty said:


> I am hoping putting my order in for a black small SDJ tomorrow. Fingers crossed!



Good luck. I'm sure you will get it. I know Chicago's YSL story has that.


----------



## Muppet18

I did not protect mine against rain, but it still looks perfect!
When it becomes wet I just whipe the raindrops with a dry cloth and that's it! 
I carry the lock inside the clochette but can not see any smilie face on the bag until now...
But it is only 4 Month old...
I think the leather is not so delicate !


----------



## nakedyogurt

sylphfae said:


> Hi NY & Rumpetaske!
> 
> Hi Rumpetaske! Thanks for your input. I think you're right, and I probably did get a damaged bag. I agree that smooth leather bags tend to pick up scratches and was expecting that, but definitely did not expect huge dents in the corners. I'm not sure how that happened (whether it got damaged in the post etc) but I'm contacting Erica to see if she can help.
> 
> Hi NY, I haven't posted my photos from ******, as I'm not sure how the bag got damaged, and don't want to unfairly represent ******. I'm glad that my post did not put your off buying from ******, as it definitely was not my intention. I'm excited to see your royal blue SDJ, the color is to-die-for! Congrats on your new buy, please do a reveal soon



Thanks honey! I'm crossing my fingers and already made additional comments for ****** to pack it with care to ensure no dents and soft corners as I expect it to come in perfect condition!  They have shipped it yesterday and I hope to receive it within a week since I'm based in Singapore. Please let me know if Erica gets back to you regarding your bag


----------



## ryrybaby12

Has anyone gotten the new size of the Sac De Jour yet?


----------



## leah815

Hi. I'm new to the forum and was wondering if I got a good price on the Large Sac De Jour Tote Bag in Red. I was able to purchase the bag Last Call Neiman Marcus designer handbag sale today. On the tag, the original price is $2,950.00 and the sale price was $2,213.00. Does this bag ever go on sale? I didn't feel like I got that much of a savings but thought it would be a nice bag for my siblings and I to get my Mom for Mother's Day. TIA  I'm also unsure if I got the new size large or the older one.


----------



## soblue

leah815 said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and was wondering if I got a good price on the Large Sac De Jour Tote Bag in Red. I was able to purchase the bag Last Call Neiman Marcus designer handbag sale today. On the tag, the original price is $2,950.00 and the sale price was $2,213.00. Does this bag ever go on sale? I didn't feel like I got that much of a savings but thought it would be a nice bag for my siblings and I to get my Mom for Mother's Day. TIA  I'm also unsure if I got the new size large or the older one.


 You didn't feel like you got much of a savings?? You saved $700 dollars!! That's GREAT!! Which Last Call did you go to? Did they have any more?? I had no idea they had new bags like that there.


----------



## leah815

soblue said:


> You didn't feel like you got much of a savings?? You saved $700 dollars!! That's GREAT!! Which Last Call did you go to? Did they have any more?? I had no idea they had new bags like that there.


Yes, I agree with you $700.00 is a large amount but this is my first time buying a YSL bag. I have bought Celine bags that were more than 50% off before at the Last Call store. So, I wasn't sure if this particular bag ever goes on sale or not. I did read through all 23 pages of this thread but no one has ever answered pass questions about whether this bag goes on sale. I went to the Last Call in Milpitas, CA. They still had some great bags left but the SDJ was the only YSL bag they had in store.


----------



## nakedyogurt

They usually have Sac De Jour in larger sizes going for sale but I hardly see the small one on sale. Apart from one time on Ekception where they have they studded ones going for 30% off. You can definitely try ****** for more than $700 of savings


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone notice an oder on the inside of the bag? I got mine second hand and its pretty pungent


----------



## nakedyogurt

Robyn Loraine said:


> Anyone notice an oder on the inside of the bag? I got mine second hand and its pretty pungent



No dear, when I got mine first hand it smells really wonderful. I would describe the smell as that of the inside of a new car  Perhaps suede holds odour easily? You should definitely send it for professional cleaning!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

nakedyogurt said:


> No dear, when I got mine first hand it smells really wonderful. I would describe the smell as that of the inside of a new car  Perhaps suede holds odour easily? You should definitely send it for professional cleaning!



I cleaned it with leather cleaner and the smell got quite a bit better. The bag came all the way from Singapore so I think it was something about the suede pressure cooking in the UPS box! I'm also going to try bag candies. To be honest I hate the smell of new car so that probably doesn't help!


----------



## nakedyogurt

Robyn Loraine said:


> I cleaned it with leather cleaner and the smell got quite a bit better. The bag came all the way from Singapore so I think it was something about the suede pressure cooking in the UPS box! I'm also going to try bag candies. To be honest I hate the smell of new car so that probably doesn't help!




Pictures please!!! I'm from Singapore and I haven't seen any great sac de jour deals! Had to give up getting it second hand and went for one from a US site!


----------



## soblue

I stopped by Bergdorfs yesterday while in NY and I tried on both the small and large Sac De Jour. The bag is stunning in person!! I don't think Hermes when I see it at all as the only similarities is a square shape. 

Second, I personally did not think the bag was as heavy as people have said. I didn't think the large was heavy at all. I was really expecting it to be noticeably heavy after seeing comments about the weight. 

Lastly, I feel that the small is too small could be a tad bigger and the large is too large can be a tad smaller. Which make it hard to decide lol I will keep ya posted! With my height 5'2 and petite frame the consensus between my friend and the sales associate; they both agreed the large looked too big on me but the small was just right.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Wow! I love this one! Congrats!




MalloreeH said:


> Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite.
> 
> I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured.
> 
> This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## FrankieP

kristina_ka said:


> hey
> 
> i'm thinking about purchasing a sac de jour in black. but i don't know which size? :/ on some photos the big (classic) one seems too big, but i'm afraid that the small one is way too small. and does the big one have a strap?
> 
> love, kristina



This is exactly my problem. The large is divine but doesn't come with a long strap, whereas the small has the strap but is too.. small. 

Where is the medium-with-strap, I ask you? _Where?!!_


----------



## popluxe

FrankieP said:


> This is exactly my problem. The large is divine but doesn't come with a long strap, whereas the small has the strap but is too.. small.
> 
> Where is the medium-with-strap, I ask you? _Where?!!_



The medium size with a strap is being released as part of Pre-Fall 2014 Line: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446695851&R=885124559531&P_name=Saint+Laurent&N=4294908032+306418049&bmUID=knibOj2


----------



## fightdirrty

popluxe said:


> The medium size with a strap is being released as part of Pre-Fall 2014 Line: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446695851&R=885124559531&P_name=Saint+Laurent&N=4294908032+306418049&bmUID=knibOj2


I saw this a few days ago after I received the Saks newsletter. I was worried it was a mistake, because the product information doesn't mention the strap. I contacted their chat and the rep assured me it will have one.

I can't wait to buy this: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306418110&bmUID=knj6XrC


----------



## nakedyogurt

WOw guys.. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...nMgyQ&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=250561

Forget the strap - What amazed me is that they come in pebbled leather now! Would love to hear your thoughts on the leather? I like my bag in smooth leather but I can't help but feel envious of the pebbled leather's scratch proof ability!

Oh.. and why is this labeled as Medium but still look the same size as small when carried by the model?


----------



## mundodabolsa

FrankieP said:


> This is exactly my problem. The large is divine but doesn't come with a long strap, whereas the small has the strap but is too.. small.
> 
> Where is the medium-with-strap, I ask you? _Where?!!_



are you worried about the large not fitting on your shoulder with the handles? because mine fit perfectly fine on my shoulder, and I'm pretty sure I've seen pics of you and you have skinny arms, I think it would be fine.


----------



## mundodabolsa

nakedyogurt said:


> Oh.. and why is this labeled as Medium but still look the same size as small when carried by the model?



it's just saks having poor info, that modeling pic is definitely of the small. their listings since putting up the pre-fall sac du jours the other day are all over the place. they only have one pic actually called "medium" when based on the price and dimensions they should be calling several of the others "medium" too.


----------



## fightdirrty

mundodabolsa said:


> it's just saks having poor info, that modeling pic is definitely of the small. their listings since putting up the pre-fall sac du jours the other day are all over the place. they only have one pic actually called "medium" when based on the price and dimensions they should be calling several of the others "medium" too.


Watch the small and medium videos on Saks web site. It looks like the lock is lower on the small size, and higher up on the medium. Or am I just imagining?


----------



## CHANEL57

Hello !! I managed to bag a STEAL for the SDJ! I was in Milan and 10 Corso Como, the concept store, had it cheaper than the Saint Laurent Boutique and randomly gave me 20% off too!!


----------



## fightdirrty

CHANEL57 said:


> Hello !! I managed to bag a STEAL for the SDJ! I was in Milan and 10 Corso Como, the concept store, had it cheaper than the Saint Laurent Boutique and randomly gave me 20% off too!!




Congrats!!! Pictures?


----------



## mrsmadz902

Hey gang!!

Looks like the size has changed??  Take a look at the mini/small and medium/large?  The price of the smaller one has gone up $200 since last week too!






Grey just came in....dying to get it!    Think it suits me better for both color/size reasons but I like that the red would def fit my laptop...."sac du jour" lol


----------



## Patches1234

Hi, may I know which is the mini/small and which is the medium/large? They look alike to me...


----------



## Muppet18

The mini/small do have shoulder straps.

SL cut 4cm from the sides of the L-which is now called 'medium'.
As far as I know will there be a Medium with shoulder strap in the next season.


----------



## fightdirrty

Muppet18 said:


> The mini/small do have shoulder straps.
> 
> 
> 
> SL cut 4cm from the sides of the L-which is now called 'medium'.
> 
> As far as I know will there be a Medium with shoulder strap in the next season.




I hope the medium w a strap comes in smooth leather, idk how I feel about the pebble.


----------



## Kimseric

mrsmadz902 said:


> Hey gang!!
> 
> Looks like the size has changed??  Take a look at the mini/small and medium/large?  The price of the smaller one has gone up $200 since last week too!
> 
> View attachment 2611750
> 
> View attachment 2611751
> 
> 
> Grey just came in....dying to get it!    Think it suits me better for both color/size reasons but I like that the red would def fit my laptop...."sac du jour" lol


I got the grey ! It's gorgeous.


----------



## Patches1234

Wow.  Seems like ysl is making major changes to the SDJ....


----------



## fightdirrty

In case anyone is wondering... I contacted Saks in regards to the Medium SDJ, and they verified it has a strap. Wish NM carried it, and it came in smooth leather.


----------



## pond23

mrsmadz902 said:


> Hey gang!!
> 
> Looks like the size has changed??  Take a look at the mini/small and medium/large?  The price of the smaller one has gone up $200 since last week too!
> 
> View attachment 2611750
> 
> View attachment 2611751
> 
> 
> Grey just came in....dying to get it!    Think it suits me better for both color/size reasons but I like that the red would def fit my laptop...."sac du jour" lol





Kimseric said:


> I got the grey ! It's gorgeous.




Do you know what the official name of the Pre-Fall grey is? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kyj77

does anyone know if the red color has changed for this year?  i noticed the price has gone up by $340 for the large size!  barney's is still offering the large for $2950, but nm and saks has the large red at $3290.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Is the baby size of the Sac De Jour comparable in size to the Celine Nano?


----------



## efeu

I think it's a tad smaller and can carry less stuff
i can barely stuff my longzip wallet into a baby SDJ...


----------



## SoMoHLaLa

I just ordered a small red one online (reebonz) and they were selling like hotcakes! There was a SLP SDJ clearance this morning and I was lucky enough to get my hands on it. Paid a total of 2,171sgd, can't wait to see it!

I read the posts in the first pages before this and kind made me nervous about the leather being prone to scratches and the some parts falling off!


----------



## boboxu

I just ordered a neon pink small SDJ at 40%, cant wait to see it in real life. Anyone here have one in that color and how is it IRL? Thank you


----------



## islandlove

where did you order the neon pink from?


----------



## boboxu

islandlove said:


> where did you order the neon pink from?


I got the small one from nordstrom, they priced match with Barney's for me.


----------



## nakedyogurt

boboxu said:


> I got the small one from nordstrom, they priced match with Barney's for me.




Hi! Did you get it from the website or in store?? What's the final price please?


----------



## boboxu

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi! Did you get it from the website or in store?? What's the final price please?


I got it from the store. It's $2750 with 40% off = $1650 plus tax since I live in California. Total is about $1780. Basically I saw it on the presale list at Barney's but only the mini ones in neon pink and neon yellow, the Barney's store I normally shop with didnt have it anymore so I contacted Nordstrom, and she priced match the small neon pink she had in stock for me  Hope this help.


----------



## arcusiris

Hi. I'm new to posting on forums but have been reading posts for a while. I wanted to chime in on the different SDJ sizes since websites all over are calling different sizes Medium, Large, etc. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong! I'm just using information that I have seen online and compiled them. From my understanding, there are 4 total sizes right now with 1 (the largest size) being phased out for a "medium" size.

The Baby Mini SDJ 
Measures approx 8.5"W x 7"H x 4.25"D
Comes with strap
Price - $1990 - $2150

The Small SDJ 
Measures approx 12.5"W x 9.8"H x 6.5"D
Comes with strap 
Price increased to $2750

The "Medium" SDJ 
*Please note that this is the new size of the "large" SDJ
* The YSL site has already changed of the "large" SDJ to this new size
Measures approx 14.25"W x 10.5"H x 5.5"D
Comes with a strap
Priced introduced at $3290 

Note: I saw two SDJ with different dimensions on Barney's , both at the same price. I'm not sure if this was a typo or maybe a mistake but maybe you can get the new medium size at the old price!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...?pid=00505032003994&cgid=womens-bags&index=26

vs.

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...w?pid=00505024479301&cgid=womens-bags&index=0

The "Large" SDJ (discontinued)
Measures about 15½"W X 12½"H X 8"D
Does not come with a strap
Price increased from $2950 to $3290
*Note you can still find some at $2950

Does this all seem correct?


----------



## Chrissy131

I went pick up my mini sac du jour yesterday love it.


----------



## Muppet18

I just ordered the 'Medium' SdJ on the webside of SL and it did NOT come with a shoulder strap!
Only the Baby and the small size have one.

Before I ordered the bag I called the service center if the had changed anything more than the size and the answer was-NO!
But that is not true!
They changed something of the side parts-it now feels like plastic ,is stiff and I hated it!
I love my small SdJ for it's softness and for the amazing leather-so I was very dissappointed from the new one and sent it back.
There are still a few stores, that carry the old large size for the old prices.
May be I'll try it again to get a larger one...
Though I loved the demensions of the new size


----------



## fightdirrty

Muppet18 said:


> I just ordered the 'Medium' SdJ on the webside of SL and it did NOT come with a shoulder strap!
> 
> Only the Baby and the small size have one.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I ordered the bag I called the service center if the had changed anything more than the size and the answer was-NO!
> 
> But that is not true!
> 
> They changed something of the side parts-it now feels like plastic ,is stiff and I hated it!
> 
> I love my small SdJ for it's softness and for the amazing leather-so I was very dissappointed from the new one and sent it back.
> 
> There are still a few stores, that carry the old large size for the old prices.
> 
> May be I'll try it again to get a larger one...
> 
> Though I loved the demensions of the new size




Saks reassured me that the SDJ they call Medium has a strap. Weird. I wish we could get concrete information.


----------



## Muppet18

May be the US Version has One???
....but even the Customer Service is not
well informed- so why should saks be?


----------



## fightdirrty

Muppet18 said:


> May be the US Version has One???
> 
> ....but even the Customer Service is not
> 
> well informed- so why should saks be?




I emailed customer service and asked them via the online chat, so two separate sources from there. I'm waiting for it to hit stores tho. 

>> Thank you for your recent inquiry regarding the Saint Laurent Medium Sac De Jour Tote. At this time, we would like to inform you that this item does come with a strap.


----------



## boboxu

Chrissy131 said:


> I went pick up my mini sac du jour yesterday love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637112


How is the color in real life, Chrissy? Is it too neon pink? I'm still waiting for my bag in the mail and I ordered small size so hoping it's not too bright pink.


----------



## Muppet18

So we can just wait..
The Customer Service that I called
did not Know anything about a strap...


----------



## fightdirrty

Muppet18 said:


> So we can just wait..
> 
> The Customer Service that I called
> 
> did not Know anything about a strap...




I agree! I asked them to check the stock, but we'll see. I rather it be smooth leather anyway.


----------



## Chrissy131

boboxu said:


> How is the color in real life, Chrissy? Is it too neon pink? I'm still waiting for my bag in the mail and I ordered small size so hoping it's not too bright pink.



yes neon pink also. The color is very bright but i think is very nice color


----------



## AmFo5

Has anyone seen the grained leather in person?  I think it might be nice as many have previously stated needed to "baby" the leather on the SDJ before.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_1_C


----------



## pearlgrass

Chrissy131 said:


> I went pick up my mini sac du jour yesterday love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637112



Congrats on your great score!! I have been eyeing on this too  Love the *POP* color


----------



## shootme

AmFo5 said:


> Has anyone seen the grained leather in person?  I think it might be nice as many have previously stated needed to "baby" the leather on the SDJ before.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/saint-l...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_1_C





I have seen it. the grains are slightly bigger than the celine grained leather so I didn't look as nice on the mini SDJ. so sad


----------



## AmFo5

shootme said:


> I have seen it. the grains are slightly bigger than the celine grained leather so I didn't look as nice on the mini SDJ. so sad


That is very sad.  I was hoping to love it.  Boo.


----------



## calisnoopy

Muppet18 said:


> I did not protect mine against rain, but it still looks perfect!
> When it becomes wet I just whipe the raindrops with a dry cloth and that's it!
> I carry the lock inside the clochette but can not see any smilie face on the bag until now...
> But it is only 4 Month old...
> I think the leather is not so delicate !



This is so good to know, about the smooth leather withstanding light sprinkle/rain so well!!

May I ask which color sac du jour you have?


----------



## calisnoopy

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Is the baby size of the Sac De Jour comparable in size to the Celine Nano?



I actually have both and the Celine nano holds a little more, the baby sac du jour is more rigid too so less give and the sides that "scrunch up" not sure if I'm describing it we'll enough haha, they also take up a bit of the precious interior capacity of the baby sac du jour...it would be awesome if the baby size was just 50% roomier since I found the "small" size a bit too large and awkward for wearing messenger style, which is what I planned to do mostly...


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-I have the small one in Ebene-this chocolate brown.


----------



## arcusiris

I just ordered the Classic Black SDJ in the older dimension (15.5 width). 

Can't wait to give it a whirl. I'll post pictures even though it's a boring color!


----------



## taramian

I just bought Red sac de jour in baby. I love it so much


----------



## semc7

just ordered my dream bag - Orange small SDJ!! Will post photos once it arrives


----------



## LibertyHarlow

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Le Sac de Jour is my latest bag-crush.
> 
> Just posted a few pictures on my blog, here they are:
> 
> the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Saint-Laurent-Sac-du-Jour-2-604x403.jpg
> the-working-girl.com/blog-mode/2013/05/Saint-Laurent-Sac-du-Jour-3-604x403.jpg


Do you have any thoughts on the leather? Is it too fragile to keep looking nice? X


----------



## semc7

So in love with my new SDJ!!


----------



## unoma

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2652080
> 
> 
> So in love with my new SDJ!!



OMG, Congrats


----------



## calisnoopy

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2652080
> 
> 
> So in love with my new SDJ!!



Love your new orange sdj, so cute! 

This spring summer has been a plethora of juicy pop colors, love, and YSL definitely won me over with all their pop of neons!


----------



## semc7

unoma said:


> OMG, Congrats



thank you 



calisnoopy said:


> Love your new orange sdj, so cute!
> 
> This spring summer has been a plethora of juicy pop colors, love, and YSL definitely won me over with all their pop of neons!



same, i LOVE the gorgeous brights and neons, really makes any outfit so much more interesting!


----------



## Muppet18

Very nice colour!
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Tuymiu

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2652080
> 
> 
> So in love with my new SDJ!!




Nice pop of color! Congrats


----------



## maja2506

Hi everyone, this is my first post and my first Saint Laurent &#128515;


----------



## ppw101

i recently got my black croc embossed (small) sac de jour.  it really is beautiful, but i'm struggling with the size (wish it was slightly bigger!).  i avoided getting the classic sac de jour bc i thought it might be too close to my celine mini luggage.  still debating about keeping or returning...


----------



## fashion16

ppw101 said:


> i recently got my black croc embossed (small) sac de jour.  it really is beautiful, but i'm struggling with the size (wish it was slightly bigger!).  i avoided getting the classic sac de jour bc i thought it might be too close to my celine mini luggage.  still debating about keeping or returning...




I tried on the small size and couldn't deal w/ the size so I bought the larger of the two. Mine is huge on me as I am very small framed but I love big bags and haven't regretted it for a second.


----------



## bgirl525

maja2506 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and my first Saint Laurent &#128515;
> View attachment 2657246




Gorgeous bag...love the color. Wear it in good health!


----------



## maja2506

bgirl525 said:


> Gorgeous bag...love the color. Wear it in good health!




Thank you! I could not help myself as I saw here last Thursday in a store's window. It was really, truly love at first sight &#128515;


----------



## Chrissy131

Out with my baby sac du jour past weekend


----------



## nathaliada

Guys! When do the pre-fall collection come out? I really, really want the medium Sac De Jour!


----------



## Seedlessplum

I just ordered mine in Bleu Majorelle and I can't wait!


----------



## cherie_cc

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2652080
> 
> 
> So in love with my new SDJ!!





Congrats  That's lovely


----------



## goyardlove

Chrissy131 said:


> Out with my baby sac du jour past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662878


Do you find you can fit a lot of things inside of it?? x


----------



## Jilllo

Here's mine


----------



## maja2506

Nice color!


----------



## maja2506

maja2506 said:


> Nice color!




I apologize for posting it for the second time... It seems that I am too much in love with SDJ - it makes me headless &#128563;


----------



## bgirl525

Jilllo said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 2667266




Love this neutral color! I am debating getting it.


----------



## Jilllo

bgirl525 said:


> Love this neutral color! I am debating getting it.




Here's a better shot


----------



## chicceline

Hi SdJ lovers, After the Duffle and the double flap tote, I might be falling for the Sac de Jour too (ok I'm in love ). I'm thinking about the large version, but how big is it for real? Don't want to be swamped by my bag (I'm 5ft8).

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Jilllo

chicceline said:


> Hi SdJ lovers, After the Duffle and the double flap tote, I might be falling for the Sac de Jour too (ok I'm in love ). I'm thinking about the large version, but how big is it for real? Don't want to be swamped by my bag (I'm 5ft8).
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I'm all about having room in my purse and I have the small sac de jour...there's plenty of room. If I had anything larger I'd feel like I was carrying luggage. Here's a pic of it next to my Alexander Wang Rocco to give you some perspective. Hope it helps!


----------



## jenayb

goyardlove said:


> Do you find you can fit a lot of things inside of it?? x



I don't find that I can fit much into mine - only the essentials.


----------



## jenayb

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2652080
> 
> 
> So in love with my new SDJ!!



This colour is absolutely stunning!


----------



## chicceline

Jilllo said:


> I'm all about having room in my purse and I have the small sac de jour...there's plenty of room. If I had anything larger I'd feel like I was carrying luggage. Here's a pic of it next to my Alexander Wang Rocco to give you some perspective. Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673848


Thanks!!! Went to the store and the doubt started to hit me. They have the 'large' in dark blue on sale, 50% off. The small SdJ only came in mint or pale pink, which is just not for me, but I really like that size...


----------



## mo.space

chicceline said:


> Thanks!!! Went to the store and the doubt started to hit me. They have the 'large' in dark blue on sale, 50% off. The small SdJ only came in mint or pale pink, which is just not for me, but I really like that size...



Are there any available in mint?! Please can I have the number of your SA?

Thank you so much

(Also, was it 50% off for the mint as well?! In love with that colour!!)


----------



## chicceline

mo.space said:


> Are there any available in mint?! Please can I have the number of your SA?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> (Also, was it 50% off for the mint as well?! In love with that colour!!)


Hi Mo.Space, It's a store in Amsterdam, The Netherlands called Paul Warmer and yes the mint was 50% off (&#8364;925). Don't know if they ship international, but hope they will!!!


----------



## sassyni

Hi girls
I just discovered this thread
im in between 2 bags..pls help.
first is the navy blue:


----------



## sassyni

Second: (I dont know much about this one..it looks smaller. Both are preloved and used and price around 1000£each)


----------



## bbfan

I am thinking of buying a SDJ recently but hard to decide the color. Black, earth, navy blue, I like all these three colors.
I find black is the most popular color for celebrities.Maybe I just make it easy that follow the celebrities?


----------



## natalieeell

https://31.media.tumblr.com/d4e5d91af9d89f7b142725cc13cb81d8/tumblr_n95qpqOw8R1r9ygd8o1_500.jpg


My new sac de jour mini 



N xxx

p.s. anyone teach me how to post a pic here? im newbie ))))


----------



## yyyang

Hi all,

I am currently looking for a small bag, not sure whether to buy baby sac de jour or celine trio.
It'll be for my daily use, so I would put cellphone, small wallet, lipstick and sunglasses. Any opinions would be appreciated! 
Also, do you know the current price for either of them?
PS: I am 5'6 ft


----------



## eurasiangirl

yyyang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently looking for a small bag, not sure whether to buy baby sac de jour or celine trio.
> It'll be for my daily use, so I would put cellphone, small wallet, lipstick and sunglasses. Any opinions would be appreciated!
> Also, do you know the current price for either of them?
> PS: I am 5'6 ft



What size trio? My only concern is that there's been a lot of problems with the straps of the trio breaking off, and celine's customer service isn't all that helpful with repairs which is why I would lean towards baby SDJ (and I love both Celine and YSL)...


----------



## goyardlove

yyyang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently looking for a small bag, not sure whether to buy baby sac de jour or celine trio.
> It'll be for my daily use, so I would put cellphone, small wallet, lipstick and sunglasses. Any opinions would be appreciated!
> Also, do you know the current price for either of them?
> PS: I am 5'6 ft


Baby Sac! Easily xx


----------



## goyardlove

yyyang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently looking for a small bag, not sure whether to buy baby sac de jour or celine trio.
> It'll be for my daily use, so I would put cellphone, small wallet, lipstick and sunglasses. Any opinions would be appreciated!
> Also, do you know the current price for either of them?
> PS: I am 5'6 ft


There's quite a difference in price between the two FYI. Trio is about half the price of a baby sac - Baby sac is £1325 x


----------



## yyyang

eurasiangirl said:


> What size trio? My only concern is that there's been a lot of problems with the straps of the trio breaking off, and celine's customer service isn't all that helpful with repairs which is why I would lean towards baby SDJ (and I love both Celine and YSL)...


yes! i heard a friend who broke her celine trio strap.
i was thinking about getting a large.

now that i think about it, i feel that sac de jour is more functional than trio. thanks all


----------



## socalgal19

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post on this forum, although I have been following it for years. My husband recently gifted me a small SDJ, and I thought I would share my research. I have pics and a place to get the orig. price! 

First, price has increased by $200 for the small SDJ, and $340 for the larger size. From $2,550 to $2,750 and $2,950 to $3,290 respectively. Manufacturing has changed so the new SDJs are more stiff and structured. The small has gotten larger, and is oftentimes called the medium, but it is indeed still the small; and the large has gotten smaller. All the pics you see of celebrities with the bags are of the first iterations. The original bags are more, in my opinion, luxurious, as they are not as stiff and structured. Someone on this thread commented that the new bag felt like plastic, and I agree! That slouchy Kate Moss pic could not occur with the new bags. Her bag is just well worn in, and she has both snaps undone.  

All of this information is from the SL store in Beverly Hills, and here are pics comparing the old small to the new small.

Front (Old to the right, new to the left, like Beyonce, haha, sorry I couldn't resist!)

Side (Here you can really see the difference in structure. Old to the left, new to the right.) 

The SL boutique in Beverly Hills was not honoring the 2550 price, but Barney's online is! That said, about a month ago they had black, red and havana brown. Now, they only have red left. BUT, they do have the original large left in black. And Nordstrom is very good at matching prices if you want a different color. 

In the end, my husband got the Havana Brown for me, and I am in love as I already have two black totes (Fendi Twins and Prada Lux Saffiano tote).

Now for sizing...I almost purchased this bag last Fall, but when I went to see it in person, coincidently at Barney's, I thought the small was too small, and the large too large and too similar to my Prada. I ended up buying the Chloe Baylee, which I am now trying to sell, never bonded with that bag, but it is gorgeous. About a month later I saw someone on campus with the small SDJ hanging ever so chicly on their shoulder and the front snaps undone--who knew! MORE ROOM!!!! 

Since then I regretted my Chloe purchase and have been lusting and eyeing this bag! First I wanted the bordeaux color (Saks Greenwich has it and online), but then I wanted black, as that "ox blood" is a trendy color in my opinion, and not suited for an investment piece. For a person who LOVES big bags, the size in actuality isn't perfect, but it's pretty great. I can fit full size mags, long wallet, change purse, cell, notebook, charger, iPad (reg. or mini), make-up bag etc. Yes, it is heavy, but all nice bags are heavy. This isn't particularly heavier. 

OH, and this is also important for me. Some of the new "small" bags, which again, some people refer to as medium, are not lined in suede. For 3k? I don't think so. The suede lining is what really sets it apart for me.

Oh, and my purchase from Barney's was in perfect condition. Here she is...

I hope this helps! Feel free to ask any questions, try to get your hands on the original and make sure it is lined in suede!!! 

The brown is a little richer in person, I had to use flash and it's still a little dark outside.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I agree.   I went to the boutique in Virginia and spent some time with both red large bags.   I preferred the original leather and shape.   The newer larger has a stiffer feel to the leather and it is not as luxurious feeling.   The side accordion thingies felt really hard.   The shape was also more square which I didn't like.   The salespeople kept recommending the new one because it would retain its shape and explained that is why the changes were made because they were trying to get rid of the slouch factor the original had.   I can tell that over time or if the bag is stuffed with items that the accordion sides would look less prominent on the original large...which to me is a plus because I am not a big fan of them.   On the new large they are so hard and stiff they will always be a prominent detail.   Tyson's said they would honor the Barneys lower price.   However, I went home to sleep on it and research the bag more and discovered that Gilt actually had one red large left available from a prior Saint laurent flash sale.  It was less than the Barneys price so I snatched it up and am awaiting its arrival.   I agree...I like the original better even if some structure will be lost with use.


----------



## socalgal19

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I agree.   I went to the boutique in Virginia and spent some time with both red large bags.   I preferred the original leather and shape.   The newer larger has a stiffer feel to the leather and it is not as luxurious feeling.   The side accordion thingies felt really hard.   The shape was also more square which I didn't like.   The salespeople kept recommending the new one because it would retain its shape and explained that is why the changes were made because they were trying to get rid of the slouch factor the original had.   I can tell that over time or if the bag is stuffed with items that the accordion sides would look less prominent on the original large...which to me is a plus because I am not a big fan of them.   On the new large they are so hard and stiff they will always be a prominent detail.   Tyson's said they would honor the Barneys lower price.   However, I went home to sleep on it and research the bag more and discovered that Gilt actually had one red large left available from a prior Saint laurent flash sale.  It was less than the Barneys price so I snatched it up and am awaiting its arrival.   I agree...I like the original better even if some structure will be lost with use.


Wait, which one is the original one? The one to the left?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

socalgal19 said:


> Wait, which one is the original one? The one to the left?



Original large on the left and new large is on the right


----------



## socalgal19

You see! Saks is confused.

Here they list the "large" as the "medium." Same dimensions, same price as on ysl.com.

Saks:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Laurent&N=4294908032+306418110&bmUID=kuJn0dg

YSL Site:
http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...237523qv.html#dept=tophandles_bags_women_main

Saint Laurent should send out a memo to all retailers...


----------



## socalgal19

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Original large on the left and new large is on the right


Well congrats on scoring it on Gilt! And yes, the original just looks more authentic! 

Post pics when it comes!


----------



## averagejoe

I actually like how they made it more structured. The leather won't feel as supple, but I think that it looks much better with use if it retains its shape.


----------



## jaserendipituy

More Bags got posted of GILT...if anyone is interested they should check it out. My YSL is in olive green colour with suede sides. I bought this bag in large size and i am only 5ft. I like to carry big bags for some reason. This bag holds lot of items. Below is the pic of my Large SDJ.  Unlike other expensive bags that have canvas lining, I love this bag has suede lining; And yes this is the old version as it does slouch n leather is very soft.


----------



## socalgal19

jaserendipituy said:


> More Bags got posted of GILT...if anyone is interested they should check it out. My YSL is in olive green colour with suede sides. I bought this bag in large size and i am only 5ft. I like to carry big bags for some reason. This bag holds lot of items. Below is the pic of my Large SDJ.  Unlike other expensive bags that have canvas lining, I love this bag has suede lining; And yes this is the old version as it does slouch n leather is very soft.


Beautiful!


----------



## alexdell

Hello all,

First time posting here.  As a husband who supports his wife's purse addiction, I just purchased a SDJ for her birthday from myhabit.com (owned by amazon).  They're having a Saint Lauranet sale until 8/11.  Here's the link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=b&dept=women&sale=A1AJ6Q0NQJ4NNJ&ref=qd_g_women_cur_15_A1AJ6Q0NQJ4NNJ_b

I got the wife the black SDJ for $2,189+tax.  It doesn't say the size but it seems to be the old large version based on the MSRP & size?  http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept=women&sale=A1AJ6Q0NQJ4NNJ&asin=B00KNSL5RQ&cAsin=B00KNSL5RQ&ref=qd_g_b_img_d_12

It's sold out right now but I think they replenish their stock daily since it was sold out yesterday and was in stock again this morning.  Just giving you ladies a heads up just in case you are interested...

Alex


----------



## socalgal19

alexdell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time posting here.  As a husband who supports his wife's purse addiction, I just purchased a SDJ for her birthday from myhabit.com (owned by amazon).  They're having a Saint Lauranet sale until 8/11.  Here's the link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=b&dept=women&sale=A1AJ6Q0NQJ4NNJ&ref=qd_g_women_cur_15_A1AJ6Q0NQJ4NNJ_b
> 
> I got the wife the black SDJ for $2,189+tax.  It doesn't say the size but it seems to be the old large version based on the MSRP & size?  http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept=women&sale=A1AJ6Q0NQJ4NNJ&asin=B00KNSL5RQ&cAsin=B00KNSL5RQ&ref=qd_g_b_img_d_12
> 
> It's sold out right now but I think they replenish their stock daily since it was sold out yesterday and was in stock again this morning.  Just giving you ladies a heads up just in case you are interested...
> 
> Alex


Oh, Alex, you're a good husband, and that's a great deal! Right now that bag retails for $3290 plus tax, which can easily be 10% if you live in Cali or NYC! 

Great job! And, yes, that's the original. I am sure she will love it!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My red beauty has arrived!
I took some shots of her next to a 40cm black Birkin (which actually has a red interior) and with some red YSL tributes to welcome her to the family 
I had my eye on a rouge garance Birkin on Mallaries this week and this find saved me thousands and fits the same need.


----------



## socalgal19

Gorgeous!


----------



## ebayBAGS

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I agree.   I went to the boutique in Virginia and spent some time with both red large bags.   I preferred the original leather and shape.   The newer larger has a stiffer feel to the leather and it is not as luxurious feeling.   The side accordion thingies felt really hard.   The shape was also more square which I didn't like.   The salespeople kept recommending the new one because it would retain its shape and explained that is why the changes were made because they were trying to get rid of the slouch factor the original had.   I can tell that over time or if the bag is stuffed with items that the accordion sides would look less prominent on the original large...which to me is a plus because I am not a big fan of them.   On the new large they are so hard and stiff they will always be a prominent detail.   Tyson's said they would honor the Barneys lower price.   However, I went home to sleep on it and research the bag more and discovered that Gilt actually had one red large left available from a prior Saint laurent flash sale.  It was less than the Barneys price so I snatched it up and am awaiting its arrival.   I agree...I like the original better even if some structure will be lost with use.



I scored my red large Sac de Jour on Gilt too. That was months ago! Congrats on the find!! I also love that it's more flexible in shape than the newer ones I felt in store. Enjoy it


----------



## Trendz

Has anyone seen the wine colored sac du jour? I adore dark colors, but I'm not sure how it would look in person and I haven't been able to find one at a local store


----------



## lewisxjones

LOVE the SDJ - I own the old large in black. I'm a guy but I've always been into womens bags purely because of how much more stylish they are and I feel the SDJ is so minimal it can be pulled off by both genders.

It's my 21st birthday on the 1st October and I've been eying up getting the large grey for a while because I love mine so much and I've gotten SO much use out of it but the new large puts me off  I kind of like how structured it is now but those 3 inches they've taken off the width really do make a difference - not really feeling squashing my 13inch macbook pro in there for University every day! I can imagine the new style holding its shape a lot better though, I've had my black in the old large since February and by the end of University in May, having carried my laptop in there every day, its definitely lost its shape a fair bit. Fair enough the macbook air is 2kg but for a bag that cost me nearly £2,000 I did expect it to hold up a little better - but I love it nevertheless!

I tried on the new 'large' recently though in the black crocodile stamped - its absolutely to die for and looks amazing on. It seems a little silly to me getting another one in black but mine has gold stamping/hardware and I'm such a silver person so that's whats drawn me to this one. I can imagine this one holding up really well too - does anyone have this particular bag who can comment on its durability? 

I've attached 2 pictures - me with the black croc & the black croc next to the grey (both in the new large). Do I go with the black croc even though I already have it in black or the grey? They've started making the grey in croc print too but only in the small and it has gold hardware but I want silver hardware! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## ebayBAGS

lewisxjones said:


> LOVE the SDJ - I own the old large in black. I'm a guy but I've always been into womens bags purely because of how much more stylish they are and I feel the SDJ is so minimal it can be pulled off by both genders.
> 
> It's my 21st birthday on the 1st October and I've been eying up getting the large grey for a while because I love mine so much and I've gotten SO much use out of it but the new large puts me off  I kind of like how structured it is now but those 3 inches they've taken off the width really do make a difference - not really feeling squashing my 13inch macbook pro in there for University every day! I can imagine the new style holding its shape a lot better though, I've had my black in the old large since February and by the end of University in May, having carried my laptop in there every day, its definitely lost its shape a fair bit. Fair enough the macbook air is 2kg but for a bag that cost me nearly £2,000 I did expect it to hold up a little better - but I love it nevertheless!
> 
> I tried on the new 'large' recently though in the black crocodile stamped - its absolutely to die for and looks amazing on. It seems a little silly to me getting another one in black but mine has gold stamping/hardware and I'm such a silver person so that's whats drawn me to this one. I can imagine this one holding up really well too - does anyone have this particular bag who can comment on its durability?
> 
> I've attached 2 pictures - me with the black croc & the black croc next to the grey (both in the new large). Do I go with the black croc even though I already have it in black or the grey? They've started making the grey in croc print too but only in the small and it has gold hardware but I want silver hardware! Ahhhhhhh



I would go for the grey since you already have the black. I think it can be paired with completely different outfits.


----------



## Muppet18

Muppet18 said:


> I just ordered the 'Medium' SdJ on the webside of SL and it did NOT come with a shoulder strap!
> Only the Baby and the small size have one.
> 
> Before I ordered the bag I called the service center if the had changed anything more than the size and the answer was-NO!
> But that is not true!
> They changed something of the side parts-it now feels like plastic ,is stiff and I hated it!
> I love my small SdJ for it's softness and for the amazing leather-so I was very dissappointed from the new one and sent it back.
> There are still a few stores, that carry the old large size for the old prices.
> May be I'll try it again to get a larger one...
> Though I loved the demensions of the new size




...and I did it-and I love it so much!
SdJ in Navy:


----------



## Monpetitsecret

Does someone have the black sac de jour in grained leather? Does it come out sort of navy blue? I can't seem to find it in navy blue in the grained leather on the internet. When i compare mine to my other black bags ( lv and prada) it comes out very dark navy blue, not black...i got mine from holt renfrew canada. I


----------



## cmrDesign

lewisxjones said:


> LOVE the SDJ - I own the old large in black. I'm a guy but I've always been into womens bags purely because of how much more stylish they are and I feel the SDJ is so minimal it can be pulled off by both genders.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my 21st birthday on the 1st October and I've been eying up getting the large grey for a while because I love mine so much and I've gotten SO much use out of it but the new large puts me off  I kind of like how structured it is now but those 3 inches they've taken off the width really do make a difference - not really feeling squashing my 13inch macbook pro in there for University every day! I can imagine the new style holding its shape a lot better though, I've had my black in the old large since February and by the end of University in May, having carried my laptop in there every day, its definitely lost its shape a fair bit. Fair enough the macbook air is 2kg but for a bag that cost me nearly £2,000 I did expect it to hold up a little better - but I love it nevertheless!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on the new 'large' recently though in the black crocodile stamped - its absolutely to die for and looks amazing on. It seems a little silly to me getting another one in black but mine has gold stamping/hardware and I'm such a silver person so that's whats drawn me to this one. I can imagine this one holding up really well too - does anyone have this particular bag who can comment on its durability?
> 
> 
> 
> I've attached 2 pictures - me with the black croc & the black croc next to the grey (both in the new large). Do I go with the black croc even though I already have it in black or the grey? They've started making the grey in croc print too but only in the small and it has gold hardware but I want silver hardware! Ahhhhhhh




The black with the croc print is TDF!!! You should get it - it looks amazing on you!  I have the large grey and hadn't seen the croc black...but now I might get that one...


----------



## honeybunch

I think you should go for the grey as you already have black. May I ask what the designer colour name of the grey one is? I've been looking for a true grey bag for ages but don't want one that has brown/blue/purple/green undertones, I just a true grey!


----------



## Muppet18

I remember a grey called 'Earth'-which came in the first collection of the new 'YSL'.
That seemed to be without any untertones-but I have never seen it IRL


----------



## Yuki85

Muppet18 said:


> ...and I did it-and I love it so much!
> SdJ in Navy:



Beautiful, my SDJ is also in Navy   We are bag twins


----------



## pond23

I've seen the SDJ in three shades of grey lately - Earth (warm grey), Fog (lighter grey) and Petrol (new blue-grey for Fall 2014, my personal favorite).


----------



## bbeeccaa

Muppet18 said:


> I remember a grey called 'Earth'-which came in the first collection of the new 'YSL'.
> That seemed to be without any untertones-but I have never seen it IRL


oof yes just spotted that shade in grained leather online and its amazing. must drop by Saks and see for myself!


----------



## lara0112

bbeeccaa said:


> oof yes just spotted that shade in grained leather online and its amazing. must drop by Saks and see for myself!



it is amazing in real life , and the grained leather is less sensitive than the smooth. I have seen it in the small and large (new large) version


----------



## lara0112

the large sac de jour has been reduced in size to 36.5 cm (from 39) and is now lined with canvas to reduce the weight. I think the smaller one is still lined with suede


I have the small in navy from last year's collection and it fits my needs perfectly - I can even squeeze in my mac book retina 13' with the sides unsnapped.


----------



## lara0112

unfortunately I just found out that the smaller one is also lined in canvas now - shame, the suede is so luxurious. it makes the bag less precious for me now


----------



## MAGJES

bbeeccaa said:


> oof yes just spotted that shade in grained leather online and its amazing. must drop by Saks and see for myself!



Have you had a chance to see it?  I am planning a trip to NM just to see the Croc embossed grey one and hope that they have the grained Earth one in stock as well.  I am seriously wanting a grey....ish Sac de Jour!....just to have to decide which one.


----------



## lara0112

MAGJES said:


> Have you had a chance to see it?  I am planning a trip to NM just to see the Croc embossed grey one and hope that they have the grained Earth one in stock as well.  I am seriously wanting a grey....ish Sac de Jour!....just to have to decide which one.




the Earth grey is the most amazing colour plus the leather seems hard wearing. I have attached a pic I took with my etain jige to compare (I was obsessed with this colour) and I have to admit it is better (treachery I know). 

the only downer is the interior, as I posted before - the navy one I have is lined with suede and it just gives the bag so much more quality. I am still undecided because of this..


----------



## Muppet18

I just looked online on the YSL homepage and saw that the SdJ all still
have the suede lining!


----------



## lara0112

Muppet18 said:


> I just looked online on the YSL homepage and saw that the SdJ all still
> have the suede lining!



Not the new collection - the bag in the pic I posted has gross-grain lining and I went a couple of weeks ago to look the collection at Breuninger in Stuttgart and the SA told me they all come now with gross-grain lining. Saw it for myself. It makes the bag much lighter of course. 

but yes, the pics on the website certainly show suede. odd,maybe just if you order from there? Matches also stated gross-grain lining and Farfetch, where I bought my bag from.


----------



## Muppet18

....oh no!
The leather lining makes these bags so special.
Good that I am complete with Sac de jours-and mine have leather inside!

May be they sell the rest of the present collection on their webside before they
start with the new ones...


----------



## lara0112

Muppet18 said:


> ....oh no!
> The leather lining makes these bags so special.
> Good that I am complete with Sac de jours-and mine have leather inside!
> 
> May be they sell the rest of the present collection on their webside before they
> start with the new ones...



yes, that is how I feel. I am wondering if there is like a permanent collection (the smooth leather) which is lined with suede (cause I see them around on other websites too) and seasonal collection which is lined in grossgrain


----------



## lovieluvslux

Ladies/Gents,

Is the newer pebbled leather heavier than the smooth?


----------



## lara0112

lovieluvslux said:


> Ladies/Gents,
> 
> Is the newer pebbled leather heavier than the smooth?



I can only compare the small size (32 cm) and the smooth is suede lined, whereas the pebbled is grossgrain lined. Based on that the pebbled feels less heavy. having said that, I don't feel the smooth one is too heavy - I carry it with lots of stuff inside and am still fine.

the large size I never tried in the  smooth/original 39 cm but I lifted the pebbled/new size 36.5 cm and it was ok.


----------



## MAGJES

lara0112 said:


> the Earth grey is the most amazing colour plus the leather seems hard wearing. I have attached a pic I took with my etain jige to compare (I was obsessed with this colour) and I have to admit it is better (treachery I know).
> 
> the only downer is the interior, as I posted before - the navy one I have is lined with suede and it just gives the bag so much more quality. I am still undecided because of this..



Thanks so much for the info!  It was very helpful!


----------



## lara0112

MAGJES said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  It was very helpful!



Just to add: farfetch has just informed me that the colour I bought is NOT earth grey but some gold/grey that only comes in the pebbled leather (I think these are seasonal)
earth grey is more flat/cement grey which only comes in smooth leather but is suede lined. as it is I am returning my bag because I can't spend so much and not have it perfect..


----------



## lara0112

and have to correct again: they got back and confirmed that it is after all earth. I took the bag out several times today and have to say the colour is just so beautiful. the sides are stiffer compared to my navy smooth from last year, it takes more effort to get my macbook in but it surely will retain its structure very well.

I am trying to figure out if I can come to terms with the fabric interior... (first world issues, I know)


----------



## nakedyogurt

If you like the color why does it matter if the name of the color is earth of not? Anyway, if they plan to line the bag with non leather they shouldn't be increasing the price!!


----------



## Izzy48

ellajazz said:


> Hi all--this is my first post, & I hope this will be helpful, as I've gotten a lot of good info on this site.  Just purchased the Sac du Jour in black, & I think it's a stunning bag.  I've noticed since the recession the quality of many designer items has declined.  Not so w/ this bag.  The quality is impeccable--thick, heavy leather; suede-lined (unlike the cotton/canvas lining of many other designer bags); will last forever.  This is not an It bag, which is a good thing, meaning it will never go out of style, & you can carry it for more than a few seasons.  I think it's the perfect bag for the mature, working woman (or man!).  Yes, it's heavy & big, but it has 3 separate compartments, holds a ton, & you don't have to be precious w/ it.  My style is minimalist & modern--if you like more embellishment, you probably won't appreciate this bag.  I love the chic simplicity, which allows you to appreciate the construction.  I personally love what Slimane is doing for Saint Laurent; after all, YSL is known for women's clothing w/ a masculine edge (i.e. Le Smoking).  Don't want to ramble, so if anyone's interested, I can post pix & give more info.  BTW, this costs less in London than in the States (even w/ duties, & you can order online).  Hope this helps!


I agree, I think your bag is beautiful. A bit too heavy for me but I am considering the smaller size.


----------



## Izzy48

serenityneow said:


> A question for the Sac du Jour fans - have you checked out Fendi's 2jours and how do you think the two bags compare? I think the Fendi is more interesting and beautiful (IMHO, of course).


I have a 2Jours also and it is a fabulous bag. However, I am looking at this one because of the size of the smaller SL. My Fendi is the Elite and it weighs only 2 pounds.


----------



## MAGJES

lara0112 said:


> Just to add: farfetch has just informed me that the colour I bought is NOT earth grey but some gold/grey that only comes in the pebbled leather (I think these are seasonal)
> earth grey is more flat/cement grey which only comes in smooth leather but is suede lined. as it is I am returning my bag because I can't spend so much and not have it perfect..



I've been looking at all the grey selections on the NM website and they state that the grained bags are lined with "tonal black leather lining."     So it's really not leather!  They need to change that description - misleading. 
I might have to go with the Croc print.
hmmm...edit that.....that seems to  have cotton lining?


----------



## lara0112

MAGJES said:


> I've been looking at all the grey selections on the NM website and they state that the grained bags are lined with "tonal black leather lining."     So it's really not leather!  They need to change that description - misleading.
> I might have to go with the Croc print.
> hmmm...edit that.....that seems to  have cotton lining?



sorry of no help with the croc print - I saw the lighter grey one on a shelf but I have a bag in Gris Pyrite which sort of covers that colour range. so I didn't try it and can't say if it is suede lined - it seems so, however, looking at pics of Saint Laurent .com


I looked at my bag a lot today and am trying to figure out if it just bothers me because it was suede before or if I truly mind the fabric lining (seeing as I don't mind in other brands that aren't cheap either...). One thing is in my navy everything is the same colour, whereas it is not the case in the Earth one (black interior/key tap also black etc)


----------



## lara0112

nakedyogurt said:


> If you like the color why does it matter if the name of the color is earth of not? Anyway, if they plan to line the bag with non leather they shouldn't be increasing the price!!



oh no it doesn't matter if I like the bag - what mattered was that others asked about the colour and I presented the pic as Earth when it wasn't sure whether it actually was - they now confirmed that it is for anyone who wanted to see pics of that colour 

ah I get what you meant: when I said 'not perfect' I meant the fabric interior. this is what bugs me really. not the name of the colour LOL

pricing and quality/ materials unfortunately do not go hand in hand, although I agree with you.


----------



## honeybunch

Muppet18 said:


> I remember a grey called 'Earth'-which came in the first collection of the new 'YSL'.
> That seemed to be without any untertones-but I have never seen it IRL



Yes!  I saw Earth when I was in Dubai but can't locate it in Manchester where I live in the UK.


----------



## honeybunch

lara0112 said:


> Just to add: farfetch has just informed me that the colour I bought is NOT earth grey but some gold/grey that only comes in the pebbled leather (I think these are seasonal)
> earth grey is more flat/cement grey which only comes in smooth leather but is suede lined. as it is I am returning my bag because I can't spend so much and not have it perfect..



That's a shame.  Yes, I've seen the pebbled grey one and it has more brownish undertones.  Earth grey is the smooth leather and is more of a true grey with no undertones.  That's the one I want.


----------



## Perplexed

They are so so beautiful. I've been eyeing them in red & blue for a year now...still can't decide if I should buy one...


----------



## nakedyogurt

Hi guys, I've had a mint green sac De jour for a while but I can't decide if I should keep it or sell it. The colour is stunning but there's still this nagging fear that I can't get much wear out of it since its such a striking colour.


----------



## honeybunch

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi guys, I've had a mint green sac De jour for a while but I can't decide if I should keep it or sell it. The colour is stunning but there's still this nagging fear that I can't get much wear out of it since its such a striking colour.



It's beautiful but personally for me it's not a colour I would get much use out of.  I would sell it and get something that you can wear more often and get your money's worth out of.


----------



## lara0112

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi guys, I've had a mint green sac De jour for a while but I can't decide if I should keep it or sell it. The colour is stunning but there's still this nagging fear that I can't get much wear out of it since its such a striking colour.



it is a pretty colour, but if you won't use it, don't keep it 

I bought a colour I really love but finally went against keeping the SDJ because it is not 100% what I was looking for. instead I found a small black SDJ from the 'old' generation, so hopefully that works out in the end.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I might be adding one to my collection soon.  My SA has found a 2014 SDJ in rogue with suede lining.  Hopefully it will be in "almost new" condition.  I had a freak fest b/c the newer ones at lux department stores comes in Vermillion-Red and I want the red from last season.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Thanks for you replies babes. I can't bear to sell it and use it at the same time it's too perfect! He he I gotta make up my mind soon!! Hehe


----------



## thewave1969

Hi, I am new to this forum. Does anyone knows if the croc is heavier than the regular smooth leather? Thank you


----------



## thewave1969

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi guys, I've had a mint green sac De jour for a while but I can't decide if I should keep it or sell it. The colour is stunning but there's still this nagging fear that I can't get much wear out of it since its such a striking colour.


This color is so beautiful!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi everyone! I'm in love with the SDJ but recently saw the new cassandres cabas line in grey tone- I'm completely torn! I now love both and I like the structure of the cabas but the clean lines of the SDJ.. My sales associate said between both the SDJ has a longer life and more of an investment. Can I ask all of your opinions on either bag? I'm keen on the croc gray bag retailing in the US for 2,850 or the small casandre cabas for 2,450. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lara0112

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in love with the SDJ but recently saw the new cassandres cabas line in grey tone- I'm completely torn! I now love both and I like the structure of the cabas but the clean lines of the SDJ.. My sales associate said between both the SDJ has a longer life and more of an investment. Can I ask all of your opinions on either bag? I'm keen on the croc gray bag retailing in the US for 2,850 or the small casandre cabas for 2,450.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I debated on the cassandre cabas for a while myself but honestly I feel it may look dated at some point and for that it is just too much money.

I just got another sac de jour in black (old version) because that is timeless, but the same is true for the croc gray. I just feel you get more out of that bag for your money


----------



## mirrra

semc7 said:


> View attachment 2652080
> 
> 
> So in love with my new SDJ!!



What size is this? gorgeous!


----------



## candescent

Hi everyone, do y'all think that this bag will go on sale? It's the small sac de jour.


----------



## semc7

mirrra said:


> What size is this? gorgeous!



thank you - it's the small size x


----------



## lara0112

candescent said:


> Hi everyone, do y'all think that this bag will go on sale? It's the small sac de jour.



i think this is earth in croc print -and the new collection so if at all probably at the end of the season.


----------



## shootme

Hi,

can anyone tell me how different the reds are from the past season and this season?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Someone might correct me. This is data from Nordies only.  Last  season's SDJ red was called "rogue" and it was more primary red with warmer undertones.  This season's red in Nordies is called "lipstick red" which is brighter-orange type red.


----------



## kitkat5

This is my first post after all my lurking  Just got back from my first trip to europe and came back with a small SDJ - my very first YSL! I had planned on getting the black fendi 2jours (medium) but absolutely fell in love with this one. The small is a perfect size for petite girls (I carry it as a tote). 

I somewhat regret getting the black as I'm noticing alot of uneveness in the color and scratches show up very easily. There were so many beautiful colors - the grey was gorgeous in person and seemed more smooth...wish I'd chosen that.

Anyways, to anyone on the fence about this bag, definitely buy! Such a classic piece perfect for work. I tend to dress more minimalistic, and found this pairs great with black skinnies and black stilettos. This bag makes me feel so parisian chic! 

Everyone, good luck choosing a color!

PS. I actually lugged back the giant box it came in too...weighed 15 pounds haha but I did it for my first YSL bag.


----------



## memotown

love it!


----------



## rnsrab

Has anyone seen the color fog IRL? Would love to see some modeling pics if one of you Ladies already own them!


----------



## lovieluvslux

candescent said:


> Hi everyone, do y'all think that this bag will go on sale? It's the small sac de jour.


According to my Nordies rep, there was a price increase last week. It's hard to say about this gray.  If it was a a more seasonal color (mint green, yellow, for example)  then I would say yes.  Why don't you call the outlets and get an opinion from the rep's.  I was told the SDJ rarely hits the outlets as they are selling out stores.


----------



## candescent

lovieluvslux said:


> According to my Nordies rep, there was a price increase last week. It's hard to say about this gray.  If it was a a more seasonal color (mint green, yellow, for example)  then I would say yes.  Why don't you call the outlets and get an opinion from the rep's.  I was told the SDJ rarely hits the outlets as they are selling out stores.



Aww man, that blows I think it's an autumn/winter color. Do you think it'll go on sale at the end of the season? So you recommend that I call the stores? Do you know which outlets carry ysl? Thanks so much for replying(;


----------



## tuowei

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi guys, I've had a mint green sac De jour for a while but I can't decide if I should keep it or sell it. The colour is stunning but there's still this nagging fear that I can't get much wear out of it since its such a striking colour.


That mint green is stunning. I feel your pain


----------



## lovieluvslux

candescent said:


> Aww man, that blows I think it's an autumn/winter color. Do you think it'll go on sale at the end of the season? So you recommend that I call the stores? Do you know which outlets carry ysl? Thanks so much for replying(;


These bags are popular, so you would be taking a chance.  Typically some seasonal colors go on sale.



 *Desert Hills Premium Outlets*

*Men's and Women's Collections*
48650 Seminole Drive #222
Cabazon, California, 92230
+1 951 922 8026
Mon-Sat 10:00 AM - 9:00
There's also one in Woodbury outside of NY.  Ask them if they have any SDJ.


----------



## lixx35

MalloreeH said:


> Here is the SDJ I was a little wishy washy about over the weekend. I sucked it up on Sunday and ordered the small croc-stamped calfskin in black.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful in person and the craftsmanship is exquisite.
> 
> I had contemplated going with the smooth leather but I'm very pleased I didn't. The stamped leather feels much more durable and the bag feels incredibly structured.
> 
> This is definitely a bag of which I will want more than one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


i've been looking at this particular one for a few months now...lol 
wow it looks gorgeous


----------



## lixx35

Does anyone know why the croc-print black small SDJs are now cheaper than the smooth leather ones on Neiman Marcus and Bergdorf Goodman's websites??? Are they on sale? How come they don't even say it's on sale? Or what's wrong with the bag? I'm so curious because I'm looking hard to get that bag!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...ements%3D&eItemId=prod166250046&cmCat=product

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...t%2Blaurent&eItemId=prod95370029&cmCat=search


----------



## rnsrab

Only thing I can think of is that both stores have these particular bags on back order until Feb 2015.


----------



## lixx35

rnsrab said:


> Only thing I can think of is that both stores have these particular bags on back order until Feb 2015.


thank you! it's definitely worth the wait to save $500! hope it's not flawed


----------



## einnahs

lixx35 said:


> thank you! it's definitely worth the wait to save $500! hope it's not flawed



that's interesting. happened to be browsing on barneys the exact same bag and no discount! still undecided as not sure if the croc print is a bit much... but the $500 cheaper pricetag is definitely something to consider  
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505034273319


----------



## Yem24

So...I've finally decided to pull the trigger and get myself a small Sac De Jour! My dilemma is on which one to get. Pebbled leather or calfskin. I am very rough on my bags and am a bit worried about the calfskin. Unfortunately work is so busy that I can't make it down to NYC to see the bags in person.

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=00505033742205&q=sac de jour&index=13

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505027190838&q=small sac de jour&index=17 

Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## [vogue]

^Calfskin vote from me...

But my opinion is that bags are meant to be used and not babied! Scratches to bags add a certain character, I feel!


----------



## Yem24

[vogue];27488274 said:
			
		

> ^Calfskin vote from me...
> 
> 
> 
> But my opinion is that bags are meant to be used and not babied! Scratches to bags add a certain character, I feel!




Thanks for the input! I love calfskin bags and the beautiful patina - I think that helps make the decision!!


----------



## Kmruss1

Yem24 said:


> So...I've finally decided to pull the trigger and get myself a small Sac De Jour! My dilemma is on which one to get. Pebbled leather or calfskin. I am very rough on my bags and am a bit worried about the calfskin. Unfortunately work is so busy that I can't make it down to NYC to see the bags in person.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=00505033742205&q=sac de jour&index=13
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505027190838&q=small sac de jour&index=17
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


 
I really love the calfskin one! That one gets my vote too


----------



## littlesnoopy

Hi ladies, I've been having a hard time in deciding which bag to go 
I was so in love with sac de jour in small size (red) and also givenchy mini antigona (red) but I hardly choose which to go.

There are few things that make me step back:
SDJ:
- Any idea if the small size comes in red grained leather? (I'd prefer grained as I feel that it is easier to take care of =P)
- Is it very heavy? I have a prada saffiano tote in small, is the weight comparable with SDJ small?
- Am a bit worried if the bag will not stay in its shape after using regularly

Thanks in advance! =D


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

This bag is cute with a strap, esp baby size....I really adore this bag..


----------



## Yem24

Yem24 said:


> So...I've finally decided to pull the trigger and get myself a small Sac De Jour! My dilemma is on which one to get. Pebbled leather or calfskin. I am very rough on my bags and am a bit worried about the calfskin. Unfortunately work is so busy that I can't make it down to NYC to see the bags in person.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=00505033742205&q=sac de jour&index=13
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...d=00505027190838&q=small sac de jour&index=17
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated!



Thanks again for the advice! I do have one more question...for those that have the small calfskin, does it lose its shape easily? I've see a few pictures where the bag looks as if it has totally lost it's shape. Would the pebbled leather be a bit more resisent to that? Or it as simple as getting something to put in the bag to mitigate it losing it's shape? I  tend to like a more structured bag...


----------



## lara0112

Yem24 said:


> Thanks again for the advice! I do have one more question...for those that have the small calfskin, does it lose its shape easily? I've see a few pictures where the bag looks as if it has totally lost it's shape. Would the pebbled leather be a bit more resisent to that? Or it as simple as getting something to put in the bag to mitigate it losing it's shape? I  tend to like a more structured bag...



i haven't used mine enough to say whether it will lose its shape. but I think it depends on the season - mine is one of the first 'editions' and I think those lose their shape eventually. the newer ones (pebbled or calf) have been redesigned to stay in the same shape - the edges are much sharper and harder. I had a pebbled one but returned it because I didn't like the changes they made plus it wasn't lined in the leather anymore.


----------



## Yem24

lara0112 said:


> i haven't used mine enough to say whether it will lose its shape. but I think it depends on the season - mine is one of the first 'editions' and I think those lose their shape eventually. the newer ones (pebbled or calf) have been redesigned to stay in the same shape - the edges are much sharper and harder. I had a pebbled one but returned it because I didn't like the changes they made plus it wasn't lined in the leather anymore.


Thanks Lara!! I ended up getting the medium in black calfskin....so excited to do my first reveal next week!!


----------



## Ti.Na

maja2506 said:


> Nice color!


Hi purse twin  
Just got my bag and dying to find out if your bag has this same "flaw" ... I'm a new member so I can't pm you. Can you pls PM me? Thank you.


----------



## WastedHours

I recently bought the mini sac de jour in fuchsia and all i can say is that he is really beautiful! I don't think it will lose shape because it's quite a "hard" bag


----------



## lixx35

einnahs said:


> that's interesting. happened to be browsing on barneys the exact same bag and no discount! still undecided as not sure if the croc print is a bit much... but the $500 cheaper pricetag is definitely something to consider
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505034273319


wow i'm so glad i actually went deeper to research about the price difference... now i know the reason why some bags are 200$ cheaper is because they are the older version. (still don't know why a few are 500$ cheaper. maybe for the same reasons?) the newest version bags are about 1/4" taller in height and 1/4" narrower in depth, and the handle length is about 1/4" longer. other than that, i don't know what else had changed. don't know if there's change in the leather they use.


----------



## lixx35

and still wondering the difference between croc-embossed and croc-printed? croc-embossed is listed $500 more expensive than croc-printed.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...tid%3D63185&eItemId=prod95370029&cmCat=search
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...id%3D63185&eItemId=prod103260011&cmCat=search


----------



## lixx35

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I agree.   I went to the boutique in Virginia and spent some time with both red large bags.   I preferred the original leather and shape.   The newer larger has a stiffer feel to the leather and it is not as luxurious feeling.   The side accordion thingies felt really hard.   The shape was also more square which I didn't like.   The salespeople kept recommending the new one because it would retain its shape and explained that is why the changes were made because they were trying to get rid of the slouch factor the original had.   I can tell that over time or if the bag is stuffed with items that the accordion sides would look less prominent on the original large...which to me is a plus because I am not a big fan of them.   On the new large they are so hard and stiff they will always be a prominent detail.   Tyson's said they would honor the Barneys lower price.   However, I went home to sleep on it and research the bag more and discovered that Gilt actually had one red large left available from a prior Saint laurent flash sale.  It was less than the Barneys price so I snatched it up and am awaiting its arrival.   I agree...I like the original better even if some structure will be lost with use.



learned a lot here!


----------



## lixx35

socalgal19 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, although I have been following it for years. My husband recently gifted me a small SDJ, and I thought I would share my research. I have pics and a place to get the orig. price!
> 
> First, price has increased by $200 for the small SDJ, and $340 for the larger size. From $2,550 to $2,750 and $2,950 to $3,290 respectively. Manufacturing has changed so the new SDJs are more stiff and structured. The small has gotten larger, and is oftentimes called the medium, but it is indeed still the small; and the large has gotten smaller. All the pics you see of celebrities with the bags are of the first iterations. The original bags are more, in my opinion, luxurious, as they are not as stiff and structured. Someone on this thread commented that the new bag felt like plastic, and I agree! That slouchy Kate Moss pic could not occur with the new bags. Her bag is just well worn in, and she has both snaps undone.
> 
> All of this information is from the SL store in Beverly Hills, and here are pics comparing the old small to the new small.
> 
> Front (Old to the right, new to the left, like Beyonce, haha, sorry I couldn't resist!)
> 
> Side (Here you can really see the difference in structure. Old to the left, new to the right.)
> 
> The SL boutique in Beverly Hills was not honoring the 2550 price, but Barney's online is! That said, about a month ago they had black, red and havana brown. Now, they only have red left. BUT, they do have the original large left in black. And Nordstrom is very good at matching prices if you want a different color.
> 
> In the end, my husband got the Havana Brown for me, and I am in love as I already have two black totes (Fendi Twins and Prada Lux Saffiano tote).
> 
> Now for sizing...I almost purchased this bag last Fall, but when I went to see it in person, coincidently at Barney's, I thought the small was too small, and the large too large and too similar to my Prada. I ended up buying the Chloe Baylee, which I am now trying to sell, never bonded with that bag, but it is gorgeous. About a month later I saw someone on campus with the small SDJ hanging ever so chicly on their shoulder and the front snaps undone--who knew! MORE ROOM!!!!
> 
> Since then I regretted my Chloe purchase and have been lusting and eyeing this bag! First I wanted the bordeaux color (Saks Greenwich has it and online), but then I wanted black, as that "ox blood" is a trendy color in my opinion, and not suited for an investment piece. For a person who LOVES big bags, the size in actuality isn't perfect, but it's pretty great. I can fit full size mags, long wallet, change purse, cell, notebook, charger, iPad (reg. or mini), make-up bag etc. Yes, it is heavy, but all nice bags are heavy. This isn't particularly heavier.
> 
> OH, and this is also important for me. Some of the new "small" bags, which again, some people refer to as medium, are not lined in suede. For 3k? I don't think so. The suede lining is what really sets it apart for me.
> 
> Oh, and my purchase from Barney's was in perfect condition. Here she is...
> 
> I hope this helps! Feel free to ask any questions, try to get your hands on the original and make sure it is lined in suede!!!
> 
> The brown is a little richer in person, I had to use flash and it's still a little dark outside.



great information


----------



## Ti.Na

lixx35 said:


> and still wondering the difference between croc-embossed and croc-printed? croc-embossed is listed $500 more expensive than croc-printed.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...tid%3D63185&eItemId=prod95370029&cmCat=search
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...id%3D63185&eItemId=prod103260011&cmCat=search


I think croc printed is the "old" small and the croc embossed is the new small.
From your links:
Croc-print.                12 1/2"H x 10"W x 6 1/2"D
Croc embossed        10 1/2"H x 12 1/2"W x 6"D


----------



## lovieluvslux

WastedHours said:


> I recently bought the mini sac de jour in fuchsia and all i can say is that he is really beautiful! I don't think it will lose shape because it's quite a "hard" bag


Beautiful reveal. Congrats


----------



## Couture_CL

Just got this delivered over the weekend, all I can do was just stare and say WOW


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

beautiful color!


----------



## goyardlove

Couture_CL said:


> Just got this delivered over the weekend, all I can do was just stare and say WOW


Amazing!


----------



## bubbleloba

WastedHours said:


> I recently bought the mini sac de jour in fuchsia and all i can say is that he is really beautiful! I don't think it will lose shape because it's quite a "hard" bag



Love the color!


----------



## Orsa

Couture_CL said:


> Just got this delivered over the weekend, all I can do was just stare and say WOW


I bought this one too.....is your leather the stiff new one or the older style?
So beautiful!


----------



## Couture_CL

Orsa said:


> I bought this one too.....is your leather the stiff new one or the older style?
> So beautiful!



Thank you ladies!

Orsa - I actually got the older model which is softer and will slouch over time but I prefer the old size better, color really is so gorgeous, just the right shade of burgundy I was looking for!


----------



## Orsa

Couture_CL said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Orsa - I actually got the older model which is softer and will slouch over time but I prefer the old size better, color really is so gorgeous, just the right shade of burgundy I was looking for!


Me tooooo!!!!
I love mine and yours is perfect!
Congrats!


----------



## js3805

Couture_CL said:


> Just got this delivered over the weekend, all I can do was just stare and say WOW




This color is amazing!


----------



## lixx35

Ti.Na said:


> I think croc printed is the "old" small and the croc embossed is the new small.
> From your links:
> Croc-print.                12 1/2"H x 10"W x 6 1/2"D
> Croc embossed        10 1/2"H x 12 1/2"W x 6"D


i see! that's $500 difference! the pricing is really confusing...i actually got a small black grained one today from HR for less you could find anywhere on the net O_o


----------



## lixx35

Sharing my happiness with you girls  I got my small black grained sac de jour from Holt Renfrew today. It's surprisingly cheaper than I could find on the internet! In the beginning I wanted the croc-printed black, then I decided to get the smooth black but I had to wait for one to a few months for since they are sold out currently at HR. I got a phone call from the sales lady this morning that she got a grained black one, and I decided to go take a look. I loved it! I think it's a good one for me since I'm such a clumsy girl, such expensive delicate smooth leather would not last perfectly for long in my hands haha. I'm very excited about my new bag!

Edit: the only down side is the lining in the bag is not suede like in the smooth leather ones...oh well


----------



## krawford

lixx35 said:


> View attachment 2794229
> 
> 
> Sharing my happiness with you girls  I got my small black grained sac de jour from Holt Renfrew today. It's surprisingly cheaper than I could find on the internet! In the beginning I wanted the croc-printed black, then I decided to get the smooth black but I had to wait for one to a few months for since they are sold out currently at HR. I got a phone call from the sales lady this morning that she got a grained black one, and I decided to go take a look. I loved it! I think it's a good one for me since I'm such a clumsy girl, such expensive delicate smooth leather would not last perfectly for long in my hands haha. I'm very excited about my new bag!
> 
> Edit: the only down side is the lining in the bag is not suede like in the smooth leather ones...oh well


Love it!!  I just order this bag in black and in the earth color.  Don't know if I will keep both.


----------



## averagejoe

lixx35 said:


> View attachment 2794229
> 
> 
> Sharing my happiness with you girls  I got my small black grained sac de jour from Holt Renfrew today. It's surprisingly cheaper than I could find on the internet! In the beginning I wanted the croc-printed black, then I decided to get the smooth black but I had to wait for one to a few months for since they are sold out currently at HR. I got a phone call from the sales lady this morning that she got a grained black one, and I decided to go take a look. I loved it! I think it's a good one for me since I'm such a clumsy girl, such expensive delicate smooth leather would not last perfectly for long in my hands haha. I'm very excited about my new bag!
> 
> Edit: the only down side is the lining in the bag is not suede like in the smooth leather ones...oh well



Congratulations! What is the lining? Is it fabric?


----------



## lixx35

krawford said:


> Love it!!  I just order this bag in black and in the earth color.  Don't know if I will keep both.




Wow you ordered two! &#128525; Black and earth are both very safe and classic colors!


----------



## lixx35

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! What is the lining? Is it fabric?




Thank you! And yes, the lining is very thick black fabric which I don't mind anymore


----------



## kcarmona

There's a large blue Sac De Jour at TJMAXX Boca for $2K if anyone is interested


----------



## Mouldie

Hi everyone, I'm interested in the large Sac du Jour - can anyone tell me how heavy the bag weighs? I did hold a medium one once and I thought that was quite heavy. The SA at the store said this is mainly due to the number of leather flaps it has inside the bag. I thought the medium one was slight heavy, if that was the case the large would be even heavier!


----------



## Ti.Na

Mouldie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm interested in the large Sac du Jour - can anyone tell me how heavy the bag weighs? I did hold a medium one once and I thought that was quite heavy. The SA at the store said this is mainly due to the number of leather flaps it has inside the bag. I thought the medium one was slight heavy, if that was the case the large would be even heavier!


Hi. It's pretty heavy  even more than the Mini luggage. I think it depends on how much you love the bag....it was love at first sight for me so if I have to wheel it around, I will


----------



## Mouldie

Thanks Tina. I do have a mini luggage, so am having second thoughts. 9 months ago I picked the chyc cabas as opposed to Sac du jour and I am now reviewing my decision again!


----------



## Muppet18

The weight of the large is 1750 gr.
I love the bag and do not carry it for hours-so I do not really care about the weight.

If you love it-go for it before it is sold out!


----------



## Mouldie

Thanks Muppet! This is great info, will certainly take into consideration in my purchase.

My second choice would be a medium nightingale. I know its a big comparison - i wish i could just buy both!


----------



## Ti.Na

Sharing my happiness with you guys   
Sorry for the poor quality, picture was taken really late at night.


----------



## Muppet18

When I purchased the SdJ I was between this and the Celine Tie.
I took the SDJ that time, because they do not produce it anymore and
this bag will be sold out in a while. ( ...and got a Tie last week 
The nightingale is in the permanent collection for ages .....


----------



## Ti.Na

One more....


----------



## cmrDesign

Ti.Na said:


> One more....




Beautiful!! Congratulations &#128526;


IG @designcmr


----------



## Mouldie

The bag looks gorgeous!!! Is the crocs print any heavier than smooth leather?


----------



## Ti.Na

cmrDesign said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations &#128526;
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr


Thank you.


----------



## Ti.Na

Mouldie said:


> The bag looks gorgeous!!! Is the crocs print any heavier than smooth leather?


Honestly, I don't know. I saw it and knew I got to have it LOL. 
It's a heavy bag! The embossed croc is beautiful and standout next to the regular leathers. The color is loud, very loud but I desperately need to add color to my mono tone (yup, black) collection.


----------



## Mouldie

Thats great! Congrats on the purchase


----------



## hobogirl77

I hate u! (Lol) u got my b'day gift I would like to get for me. Soo nice!


----------



## yuna33

Ti.Na said:


> One more....




beuntiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## Ti.Na

Thanks


----------



## christy555

Finally, I joined the SDJ club bought this beauty home yesterday. I love this colour so much, here's the pic : )


----------



## diatom85

SDJ owners, how has the bag shape held up over time?

I'm thinking about getting one for work but I was looking around at some celebrity pictures online and it seems like the bag may lose its shape after a while. Looks like Kate Moss has been stuffing her bag quite a bit, but that might be what I'm doing too...

Thought? Thanks!


----------



## Muppet18

Kate Moss has the first generation of the SdJ-which was softer-what I love.
These bag have a slight tendition to lose their shape...
So if you don't like that-the 2nd. generation -which is smaller-is more structured
The bag you posted is the medium size-is has a strap but is quite small-too small for being a work horse bag-in my opinion

I am not shure what KM has done to that bag-but THIS is not normal!!!!!!!!!
It is not used it is abused!!!!!
Mine is really USED as well, but it still looks like a bag-a little softer than it was when I purchased, but still holding it's shape!
I do not squeeze it and when I store it-it is lying on the side, stuffed with pillows
KM only needs to call YSL if she needs a new one
so-why should she care about it....


----------



## michellelimmy9

anyone experience this?
so the hardware makes black color stain to the leather  im really frustrated about thisss bcs it is really visible!! i tried to cover it with lipstick and it was quite covered however the hardware still keeps on giving this black stain!! anyone has any solution? thanks


----------



## popluxe

diatom85 said:


> SDJ owners, how has the bag shape held up over time?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one for work but I was looking around at some celebrity pictures online and it seems like the bag may lose its shape after a while. Looks like Kate Moss has been stuffing her bag quite a bit, but that might be what I'm doing too...
> 
> Thought? Thanks!



I would not use a SDJ for work (especially not the medium if you carry a lot of stuff). Mine is the smooth leather, so I am not sure if the pebbled leather holds up better. I kind of baby mine and don't put that much in it when I use it. However, I can see how easy it would be for the smooth leather SDJ to lose its shape like Kate Moss' bag. Using it every day and overstuffing would cause that and it is very easy to overstuff the medium size with things you require on a day-to-day basis for work.

The other thing is how delicate the smooth leather is. It is a gorgeous bag but to maintain its look and structural integrity, I would not use it as an every day work bag.


----------



## francyFG

Anyone who owns a mini sac de jour willing to post pictures of what can fit inside? Thanks!


----------



## lixx35

michellelimmy9 said:


> View attachment 2804216
> View attachment 2804218
> 
> anyone experience this?
> so the hardware makes black color stain to the leather  im really frustrated about thisss bcs it is really visible!! i tried to cover it with lipstick and it was quite covered however the hardware still keeps on giving this black stain!! anyone has any solution? thanks




What hardware are you talking about that's causing to leaving the stain? It looks bad  I'm sorry. Where did you get it and how long you been having it for? Maybe check the store and ask about it. It's hard for me to believe a bag that we pay thousands of dollars would have problem like this :/


----------



## michellelimmy9

lixx35 said:


> What hardware are you talking about that's causing to leaving the stain? It looks bad  I'm sorry. Where did you get it and how long you been having it for? Maybe check the store and ask about it. It's hard for me to believe a bag that we pay thousands of dollars would have problem like this :/



The hook for the strap, now im covering it with tape.. I had it since may this year!! It is so unfortunate. Bought it when my mom went to japan. I am now living in singapore. Yeah im thinking of bringing it into the store, but the SAs in singapore are not much of a help


----------



## lixx35

michellelimmy9 said:


> The hook for the strap, now im covering it with tape.. I had it since may this year!! It is so unfortunate. Bought it when my mom went to japan. I am now living in singapore. Yeah im thinking of bringing it into the store, but the SAs in singapore are not much of a help




Hmm maybe check authenticity. If they tell you it's authentic then at least you could complain about the quality and hope to get them take it back and somewhat care for it? I don't know but that's what I would do for the least :/ good luck!


----------



## Takeshi

Does anyone have the* fog* or *taupe* colored SDJ in pebbled leather? I really want the pebbled leather, is it easy to maintain? As I want a light color I'm really concerned about color transfer, watermarks and scratches. Do you use some sort od protective sprays? The bag is such a beauty!


----------



## ujili

christy555 said:


> Finally, I joined the SDJ club bought this beauty home yesterday. I love this colour so much, here's the pic : )
> View attachment 2802619



you and i are bag twins except for the size!


----------



## Couture_CL

Just bought this not too long ago! Love my large one so much I had to get a small one in fun color also


----------



## MAGJES

Couture_CL said:


> Just bought this not too long ago! Love my large one so much I had to get a small one in fun color also



Love it!


----------



## pearlgrass

Couture_CL said:


> Just bought this not too long ago! Love my large one so much I had to get a small one in fun color also



Love the *POP* color


----------



## truthisinthebag

Has anyone had a problem with the cracking of the edge?? Is it inevitable?


----------



## Takeshi

truthisinthebag, what is the color of your SDJ? Is it taupe or fog?


I would really like to see those colors IRL (or in real internet  instead of the marketing pics in online stores. Does anyone have those?


----------



## Muppet18

Uaaa-how old is that bag???

My SdJ is still ok-but I had this problem on my Cabas .
The seller sent it to SL, but they were unable to repair it and I was refunded!
I have no idea if the repair service of SJ is still THAT bad.
May be you should go to the place where you purchased it and see what they can do...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Couture_CL said:


> Just bought this not too long ago! Love my large one so much I had to get a small one in fun color also


One of my favorite color for SDJ


----------



## truthisinthebag

Takeshi said:


> truthisinthebag, what is the color of your SDJ? Is it taupe or fog?
> 
> 
> I would really like to see those colors IRL (or in real internet  instead of the marketing pics in online stores. Does anyone have those?


It's not my bag... I think it's fog color.


----------



## truthisinthebag

Muppet18 said:


> Uaaa-how old is that bag???
> 
> My SdJ is still ok-but I had this problem on my Cabas .
> The seller sent it to SL, but they were unable to repair it and I was refunded!
> I have no idea if the repair service of SJ is still THAT bad.
> May be you should go to the place where you purchased it and see what they can do...


Not very old, almost perfect condition otherwise...
I had this problem with some designer bags in the past. I would love a SdJ, but this issue bothers me, was trying to stay away from bags with this "cire d'abeilles" type of finish.

Anyone else had this cracking issue with Sac de Jour?


----------



## nakedyogurt

Does anyone know the difference between Nano sac de jour and Baby sac de jour? I was not aware they made two mini bags!

http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-black-leather_cod45225574cw.html

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...od45249539tg.html#dept=tophandles_bags_women_

According to the website ysl.com the baby measures 26.0 X 21.0 X 13.0 CM
and nano measures 22.0 X 18.0 X 11.0 CM

I am so confused, since I only see one mini size SDJ on display at the store ;(


----------



## Takeshi

I just purchased small Sac De Jour in fog and grained leather and silver hw. I can't wait to get it!


How do I protect the leather, with some sort of protectant spray or..? What do you use for your grained leather or the smooth leather?


I'm really worried about scratches, how do I prevent them appearing?


----------



## EmilyAnne

I have the same question,  Takeshi.
My sac de jour just arrived yesterday.  It is the chalk color,  so I am a bit nervous about using it if I need to apply some sort of protectant first.

Anyone have experience with caring for a light colored SDJ?  Thanks so much.
I'll post pics tomorrow!  Its gorgeous.


----------



## diatom85

EmilyAnne said:


> I have the same question,  Takeshi.
> My sac de jour just arrived yesterday.  It is the chalk color,  so I am a bit nervous about using it if I need to apply some sort of protectant first.
> 
> Anyone have experience with caring for a light colored SDJ?  Thanks so much.
> I'll post pics tomorrow!  Its gorgeous.


I have a black SDJ and use leather conditioner on it (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IS3HV0) which really restores the condition of the leather after use.

For light colored bags, though, to be honest I'm not sure. The Leather Honey I have supposedly can darken leather a good amount, so I probably wouldn't risk it. Looking at other reviews for this product, someone recommended Bick 44 which apparently is a lanolin based cream conditioner that should not affect the color. Otherwise there's tons of products for shoes etc, try searching Amazon?

I've seen people talk about SKUFF on this forum before and I went ahead and bought 2 bottles being all excited but it was not what I expected. I'm sure it works fantastically as a leather protector but by doing so, it essentially coat the leather with this liquid. I tried it on a leather jacket and found that after drying, the coating hardens and really changed the texture of the leather. I was not a fan and would not put it on my nice leather stuff...

Find a good conditioner/protector to use, store it in the dust bag and be very very careful with dark jeans...


----------



## lixx35

nakedyogurt said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Nano sac de jour and Baby sac de jour? I was not aware they made two mini bags!
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/...-jour-bag-in-black-leather_cod45225574cw.html
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...od45249539tg.html#dept=tophandles_bags_women_
> 
> According to the website ysl.com the baby measures 26.0 X 21.0 X 13.0 CM
> and nano measures 22.0 X 18.0 X 11.0 CM
> 
> I am so confused, since I only see one mini size SDJ on display at the store ;(


wow i haven't checked back their website for a month and there's quite a few new updates! including new colours! 
seems they now have a new size--baby sdj! how i understand it is the nano sdj used to be called the baby or mini as well, now they introduced the new size and is calling it baby. so curious how big the new baby looks in real life! wondering whether it would be a better size for me...


----------



## nakedyogurt

lixx35 said:


> wow i haven't checked back their website for a month and there's quite a few new updates! including new colours!
> seems they now have a new size--baby sdj! how i understand it is the nano sdj used to be called the baby or mini as well, now they introduced the new size and is calling it baby. so curious how big the new baby looks in real life! wondering whether it would be a better size for me...



I'm really excited!! Because the nano is super small and impractical while the small SDJ proved to be too heavy. Can someone please post size comparison pictures here if you come across any!


----------



## Vancang

francyFG said:


> Anyone who owns a mini sac de jour willing to post pictures of what can fit inside? Thanks!




This is what I put in my small SDJ and still can handle a little bit more...


----------



## littlesnoopy

Vancang said:


> This is what I put in my small SDJ and still can handle a little bit more...
> View attachment 2826591
> View attachment 2826592



LOVELY!


----------



## littlesnoopy

nakedyogurt said:


> I'm really excited!! Because the nano is super small and impractical while the small SDJ proved to be too heavy. Can someone please post size comparison pictures here if you come across any!



YES! me too! wanna see the photos of the baby SDJ


----------



## adversary

Wow, the small/"medium" bags are no longer are produced with suede interiors? What a nightmare! The SDJ is actually the priciest bag I want to get my hands on,but I'm not sure this design change justifies the pricing for me... I like that it's more structured but the suede is what made me fall for it in the first place.


----------



## yukaeshi

So I've just got my hands on the Baby SDJ! 

My initial target was the Small SDJ because of the compartments and inner pockets, but luckily I had a look-see at the store and found it a bit too big and heavy for me (I'm 5' 2/5' 3)  I didn't think of the Baby SDJ because I thought it would be too small (I already have an Hermes Birkin 25, and that didn't fit everything I usually carry with me) but the SA (With whom I just purchased a Classic Small Cabas Y earlier this month) recommended me the Baby SDJ. I was kind of skeptical, but I tried putting all my stuff in it, and it all surprisingly fit. So yes, it fits more than the Birkin 25 haha!

I had a choice between the black and the grey one (Fog), but of course I went for the black one because I prefer a more "classic" choice (That and my Hermes Birkin 25, Alexander Wang Rockie, Ralph Lauren Ricky 27 and YSL Classic Small Cabas Y were all black, so that tells you something). The interior is still lined with suede, but it cost more than the Classic Small Cabas Y despite the price on the online official store being less. 

Shall upload photos once I get some good lighting


----------



## littlesnoopy

yukaeshi said:


> So I've just got my hands on the Baby SDJ!
> 
> My initial target was the Small SDJ because of the compartments and inner pockets, but luckily I had a look-see at the store and found it a bit too big and heavy for me (I'm 5' 2/5' 3)  I didn't think of the Baby SDJ because I thought it would be too small (I already have an Hermes Birkin 25, and that didn't fit everything I usually carry with me) but the SA (With whom I just purchased a Classic Small Cabas Y earlier this month) recommended me the Baby SDJ. I was kind of skeptical, but I tried putting all my stuff in it, and it all surprisingly fit. So yes, it fits more than the Birkin 25 haha!
> 
> I had a choice between the black and the grey one (Fog), but of course I went for the black one because I prefer a more "classic" choice (That and my Hermes Birkin 25, Alexander Wang Rockie, Ralph Lauren Ricky 27 and YSL Classic Small Cabas Y were all black, so that tells you something). The interior is still lined with suede, but it cost more than the Classic Small Cabas Y despite the price on the online official store being less.
> 
> Shall upload photos once I get some good lighting



Yes please~ can't wait to see the photos 
Btw is your baby SDJ is in this size 26.0 X 21.0 X 13.0 CM?


----------



## sunnyflies

Spotted this at TJ Max today and bought it for my daughter. I have concerns about it scratching too easily, but it is beautiful. It was priced at $1,999 and is suede lined without a mark on it anywhere, so in perfect condition. It came with a bag, but no box.


----------



## yukaeshi

littlesnoopy said:


> Yes please~ can't wait to see the photos
> Btw is your baby SDJ is in this size 26.0 X 21.0 X 13.0 CM?



Yes that's the size!  It's been really overcast these few days but I promise I'll get photos as soon as I can. Can't wait to show it too!


----------



## yukaeshi

sunnyflies said:


> Spotted this at TJ Max today and bought it for my daughter. I have concerns about it scratching too easily, but it is beautiful. It was priced at $1,999 and is suede lined without a mark on it anywhere, so in perfect condition. It came with a bag, but no box.


That's gorgeous! Your daughter is really lucky  Besides black, the red SDJ really caught my eye, and I wouldn't mind breaking my black bag streak for a red SDJ. I've been using my black Baby SDJ for a few days and the leather is pretty durable, not very easily scratched IMHO and pretty easily maintained (No need for too much babying) compared to the Classic Small Cabas Y. I bought my Classic Small Cabas Y and the Baby SDJ directly from the YSL boutique here, and they didn't come in boxes for me either, though!


----------



## pond23

Gorgeous red SDJ! I have only received boxes for bags from Saint Laurent boutiques and YSL.com. The rest of the vendors just provided SLP dust bags and their own boxes (or no box at all).


----------



## goodbrand

nakedyogurt said:


> I'm really excited!! Because the nano is super small and impractical while the small SDJ proved to be too heavy. Can someone please post size comparison pictures here if you come across any!



Here is compared size by size , I like 10" I'll order it and I had RED grained in 12.5" little heavy.


----------



## Mouldie

I just received a large sac de jour (just in time for xmas!!!) and I find that the dustbag is so small! It literally just fits the bag. Is this the case with your sac de jours? I found that the bottom was a bit too "fat" to fit easily into the dustbag. I literally had to push it in to get past the widest part before it came up to the handles.


----------



## jazmini

goodbrand said:


> Here is compared size by size , I like 10" I'll order it and I had RED grained in 12.5" little heavy.



Wow, thanks!


----------



## pond23

Mouldie said:


> I just received a large sac de jour (just in time for xmas!!!) and I find that the dustbag is so small! It literally just fits the bag. Is this the case with your sac de jours? I found that the bottom was a bit too "fat" to fit easily into the dustbag. I literally had to push it in to get past the widest part before it came up to the handles.



I have a small SDJ which I bought from YSL.com, and both the dustbag and the SLP box just barely fit the bag. I'm worried about the box smooshing or deforming the top handles.


----------



## lashesflutter

Got my hands on a small croc-printed Sac de Jour, and tied a vintage silk scarf around the handle


----------



## Arvuitton

Love your small croc! I'm waiting on my large croc to arrive ! 



lashesflutter said:


> Got my hands on a small croc-printed Sac de Jour, and tied a vintage silk scarf around the handle


----------



## lashesflutter

Arvuitton said:


> Love your small croc! I'm waiting on my large croc to arrive !



Here's hoping it'll arrive soon! 
I have to say though, the small one already weighs like a tonne of bricks. I hope you'll report back on the weight once you get it!


----------



## yukaeshi

Here's a quick reveal of my Baby SDJ! 

I'm really glad I got the Baby size. I finally went back to the boutique try the Small (As I didn't when I purchased this, though I thought I wanted Small but the SA recommended this) and it was much larger, heavier and feels bulkier. The Baby looked much nicer and classier on me, whereas Small would look a bit too "working lady", as I am quite petite. 

The new sizing would be Medium/Large > Small > Baby > Nano.

Apologies for the blurry photo


----------



## lovieluvslux

lashesflutter said:


> Got my hands on a small croc-printed Sac de Jour, and tied a vintage silk scarf around the handle


Beautiful reveal.


----------



## mrsmadz902

Did I reveal yet? &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## yukaeshi

So something bad happened to my SDJ yesterday...

The button came out of it's rivet, but thankfully did not fall off because it's still buttoned to the strap. It's apparently loose, as I can still pop it back in, but it doesn't last long before it pops out again (First 2 photos)

So I contacted the SA I bought my SDJ from (She provided me her personal phone number) and asked her advise. She told me to bring it into the boutique to be exchanged, with my receipt.

Popped by the boutique today, bringing my SDJ, dustbag, care card, etc. but was told by the SAs working there that because I had used the bag, they can't exchange for me, but they will try to send it back to Paris to have it fixed (Which may take weeks, as they first need to consult Paris, then send it there, have it fixed if possible, then have it sent back). I kind of put my foot down because 1. is there ANY guarantee that my bag will be in perfect condition during its travel? 2. I was not told of this by my SA who I contacted, with messages to prove it. Needless to say I was not pleased! 

Thankfully the senior SA/manager of the boutique, who recognised me and chatted with me prior, and who was looking through my SDJ, stepped in and said that I could exchange the bag because my "broken" SDJ was in good condition (Hurrah! I had just cleaned/conditioned it with Apple Care a few days ago too) and hence eligible.

I got a new replacement SDJ, but it was slightly squashed from storage, no where near as perfect as my "broken" SDJ especially the front, the corners (3rd-5th photos), and the accordion sides are not "evenly spaced". 

But it was either that or the display, so of course I sucked it up. Nothing some stuffing wouldn't help, hopefully! I'm just glad to have a replacement SDJ and be over with the problem.


----------



## missmoimoi

Popped into Holts yesterday and today.  Calling the black on black double sided stud med The Defender!  You will seriously beat off any attack with this one and do major harm to the assailant  but boy oh boy, it is heavy to carry (even empty).  

I am LOVING the look of the "natural vachetta" version although it appears that it would scuff very, very easily.  It's super heavy too.  I truly adore the pristine pretty versions but this "casual" looking version really grabs me.


----------



## Charlotta

Hi everybody. I am new at Saint Laurent, but the SDJ has really caught my eye recently. I am planning the biggest size, or which one do you recommend? Are all those plain bags the same leather or can you choose a more durable one?
And also, I noticed that the price is already 2450 in eur so have the prices just gone up in 2015?


----------



## Wenuk

Dear SDJ fans,

Any tips on taking a SDJ on a flight? Mine got scratched on a long haul flight &#128533;.


----------



## krawford

lashesflutter said:


> Got my hands on a small croc-printed Sac de Jour, and tied a vintage silk scarf around the handle


 Very nice bag.


----------



## adeeeeezy

Finally got my hands on her! &#128525;


----------



## jazmini

I'm sooooo happy 

Nano SDJ in navy grained leather and small (Mini) SDJ in royal blue leather


----------



## lixx35

adeeeeezy said:


> View attachment 2849705
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on her! &#128525;




I have the exact same one hi5


----------



## lixx35

mrsmadz902 said:


> Did I reveal yet? &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843156
> View attachment 2843157




Grey is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lixx35

lashesflutter said:


> Got my hands on a small croc-printed Sac de Jour, and tied a vintage silk scarf around the handle




  Black croc is the one I originally wanted for the longest time but went for the grained black in the end. 

May I ask you what are some of the places you can get a silk scarf like yours for the same purpose? Thx!


----------



## lashesflutter

lixx35 said:


> Black croc is the one I originally wanted for the longest time but went for the grained black in the end.
> 
> May I ask you what are some of the places you can get a silk scarf like yours for the same purpose? Thx!



Dude I haven't felt any grained SdJs, but the croc is so bloody heavy! 
I got my scarf from a local vintage store actually. It's basically just a square scarf that I folded and tied around (not very nicely, I might add! Lumps all over the place >.<), so I'm sure you won't have trouble finding a similar one


----------



## lixx35

lashesflutter said:


> Dude I haven't felt any grained SdJs, but the croc is so bloody heavy!
> 
> I got my scarf from a local vintage store actually. It's basically just a square scarf that I folded and tied around (not very nicely, I might add! Lumps all over the place >.<), so I'm sure you won't have trouble finding a similar one




Oh cool thx!
I got the grained one cuz I'm scared of scratches. Mine is heavy too. They are all same heavy! But, still loving it :d


----------



## lashesflutter

Charlotta said:


> Hi everybody. I am new at Saint Laurent, but the SDJ has really caught my eye recently. I am planning the biggest size, or which one do you recommend? Are all those plain bags the same leather or can you choose a more durable one?
> And also, I noticed that the price is already 2450 in eur so have the prices just gone up in 2015?



*Size*: to be honest, the large size is going to be very heavy. That's the biggest gripe I have with this bag - that it's incredibly heavy, even when empty. I have the small one, and I don't feel like it can fit very much (small make up bag, wallet, sunglasses, and that's pretty much it) because of the middle compartment separating everything. 
I would probably recommend going to a physical store, and trying the bag with all of your daily essentials to see which size fits your needs the best. 

*Leather*: You can get these in a smooth/grained/croc-embossed leather I believe. The croc, which is the one I have, feels pretty durable, though I can't comment on other leathers. 

*Price*: I'm pretty sure when I checked in December, it was $2750 in the US for a small size, and that hasn't changed, so I'm not too sure about the price increase 

Good luck x


----------



## lashesflutter

lixx35 said:


> Oh cool thx!
> I got the grained one cuz I'm scared of scratches. Mine is heavy too. They are all same heavy! But, still loving it :d



Ooh the grained! I was stuck between the grained and croc for so long (because the smooth leather would be obliterated by my nails the first day). Does yours scratch easily?


----------



## chicceline

jazmini said:


> I'm sooooo happy
> 
> Nano SDJ in navy grained leather and small (Mini) SDJ in royal blue leather


Love that blue colour! It's a cute family


----------



## jazmini

chicceline said:


> Love that blue colour! It's a cute family



Thank you! 
I would like to add a baby size to the family


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jazmini said:


> I'm sooooo happy
> 
> Nano SDJ in navy grained leather and small (Mini) SDJ in royal blue leather


They both are gorgeous!


----------



## jazmini

LOUKPEACH said:


> They both are gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## chicceline

jazmini said:


> Thank you!
> I would like to add a baby size to the family



One can never have too many  bab... uh bags 
Looking forward to meet the new member of the family


----------



## lixx35

lashesflutter said:


> Ooh the grained! I was stuck between the grained and croc for so long (because the smooth leather would be obliterated by my nails the first day). Does yours scratch easily?




Absolutely no problem with scratches and I'm a clumsy person. That's exactly why I was debating between the croc and the grained, not really thinking about smooth leather--afraid of scratches. I chose the grained one only cuz there was no croc ones at where I shop and this way I saved 100$ lol. However I think the croc one should be more durable. I'm sure you know!


----------



## littlesnoopy

goodbrand said:


> Here is compared size by size , I like 10" I'll order it and I had RED grained in 12.5" little heavy.



thank you so much for this!! this is definitely useful!


----------



## JFP

jazmini said:


> I'm sooooo happy
> 
> Nano SDJ in navy grained leather and small (Mini) SDJ in royal blue leather


They are so beautiful. How much room does the Nano have? Is it a good daily bag??


----------



## jazmini

JFP said:


> They are so beautiful. How much room does the Nano have? Is it a good daily bag??



Unfortunately, no....
It's very small and tight on the top
For a daily bag I think you should size up for the baby size
Here is a pic with my Celine Trio (large size)
HTH


----------



## JFP

jazmini said:


> Unfortunately, no....
> It's very small and tight on the top
> For a daily bag I think you should size up for the baby size
> Here is a pic with my Celine Trio (large size)
> HTH


Thanks... That does help!


----------



## yukaeshi

JFP said:


> They are so beautiful. How much room does the Nano have? Is it a good daily bag??



The Nano can barely fit a long/continental wallet... and as an owner of a Baby, yes, that's more practical as a daily bag than the Nano or even a Small, as it's lighter too. I love my Baby as a daily bag!


----------



## Vn88

http://www.ysl.com/fr/shop-product/...-lipstick_cod45234502is.html#dept=bags_women_

Love the colour of this red  ysl bag. Was this style release in 2014? I'm in love with this bag I'm posting and im wondering if anyone knows when this monogram cabs was release?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jazmini said:


> Unfortunately, no....
> It's very small and tight on the top
> For a daily bag I think you should size up for the baby size
> Here is a pic with my Celine Trio (large size)
> HTH


Love both Trio and SDJ


----------



## jazmini

:





LOUKPEACH said:


> Love both Trio and SDJ





Me too


----------



## Arvuitton

A family pic of my SDJ collection! Nano SDJ in royal blue, baby SDJ in fog, and large SDJ in black stamped croc. Thanks for letting me share my newest obsession!!! :blossom:


----------



## evangeline05

I recently got a nano SDJ in neon pink. Love the pop of colour against my usually dull clothing! I am very petite, and I find the strap a little too long and the bag sits at a very awkward place. Are there any ways to shorten the strap?


----------



## Mouldie

Arvuitton said:


> A family pic of my SDJ collection! Nano SDJ in royal blue, baby SDJ in fog, and large SDJ in black stamped croc. Thanks for letting me share my newest obsession!!! :blossom:
> 
> View attachment 2855524



Beautiful SDJ family!!


----------



## StevenDaniel

evangeline05 said:


> I recently got a nano SDJ in neon pink. Love the pop of colour against my usually dull clothing! I am very petite, and I find the strap a little too long and the bag sits at a very awkward place. Are there any ways to shorten the strap?




Any good cobbler or leather worker can shorten the strap. Where did you buy it? Saks can send it out for you.


----------



## am2022

Love your trio!!!
I've been watching this fog color
How is it compared to earth?
And is this smooth leather vs pebbled?
And is this suede lining vs cotton lining? 
Thanks dear




Arvuitton said:


> A family pic of my SDJ collection! Nano SDJ in royal blue, baby SDJ in fog, and large SDJ in black stamped croc. Thanks for letting me share my newest obsession!!! :blossom:
> 
> View attachment 2855524


----------



## Arvuitton

amacasa said:


> Love your trio!!!
> I've been watching this fog color
> How is it compared to earth?
> And is this smooth leather vs pebbled?
> And is this suede lining vs cotton lining?
> Thanks dear




Thank you! 
Earth is definitely a darker grey compared to fog. I prefer the fog. Mine is smooth leather with suede lining


----------



## Arvuitton

Mouldie said:


> Beautiful SDJ family!!



Thank you Mouldie!


----------



## Cf1994

After dreaming of this bag for close to a year, I finally got my hands on it!!! I ended up choosing the small in smooth black leather. I was very indecisive because I was worried that it would scratch very easily and the bag would be ruined, but my sister has had a SDJ for close to a year now and it ages beautifully. Yes, if you look closely at her bag there are scratches but the leather looks shiny and smooth. I am loving it so far!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Cf1994 said:


> After dreaming of this bag for close to a year, I finally got my hands on it!!! I ended up choosing the small in smooth black leather. I was very indecisive because I was worried that it would scratch very easily and the bag would be ruined, but my sister has had a SDJ for close to a year now and it ages beautifully. Yes, if you look closely at her bag there are scratches but the leather looks shiny and smooth. I am loving it so far!!!


Congrats your SDJ is gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

Loving the SDJ but can't make up my mind if I want fox , earth or black croc
What size is this croc one ladies?
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## lashesflutter

amacasa said:


> Loving the SDJ but can't make up my mind if I want fox , earth or black croc
> What size is this croc one ladies?
> Thanks in advance!!!!



I'm not too sure how tall she is, but I have a small black croc, and I'm a small person (5'2, 100lbs), and the size comparison looks like the picture on me.


----------



## Jackie777

Idk, she's pretty tall and I was looking online at barneys and this is the pic of the small size. I am also considering getting one but based on barneys info I'm going to say she has the medium, which is what I think I'll get. Hope they helps.


----------



## Jackie777

Sorry here's pic


----------



## Cf1994

The sizes for the SDJ are nano, small and medium. I am about 5.10, the same height as her and I have a small one. I think hers is also a small, because it fits her the same way mine does.


----------



## Cf1994

That picture is a nano, the one she has is a small.


----------



## French Lace

Just a guess but I am thinking Gigi's bag is the Medium (the largest size SDJ), the one that comes without the shoulder strap.
I have the small croc stamped which is 32cm wide. It is more square shaped compared to the bag above which appears to be more rectangular than the small.


----------



## krawford

french lace said:


> just a guess but i am thinking gigi's bag is the medium (the largest size sdj), the one that comes without the shoulder strap.
> I have the small croc stamped which is 32cm wide. It is more square shaped compared to the bag above which appears to be more rectangular than the small.



+1


----------



## Arvuitton

amacasa said:


> Loving the SDJ but can't make up my mind if I want fox , earth or black croc
> What size is this croc one ladies?
> Thanks in advance!!!!



Definitely the larger croc SDJ!!!


----------



## am2022

Would you please post pics?
Is it very heavy?  Is it lined in suede?
Were you able to compare the small vs the medium size in the boutique?
I am a big fan of shoulder straps but with the SDJ can't decide which size I will go with.
thanks so much dear.


French Lace said:


> Just a guess but I am thinking Gigi's bag is the Medium (the largest size SDJ), the one that comes without the shoulder strap.
> I have the small croc stamped which is 32cm wide. It is more square shaped compared to the bag above which appears to be more rectangular than the small.


----------



## French Lace

amacasa said:


> Would you please post pics?
> Is it very heavy?  Is it lined in suede?
> Were you able to compare the small vs the medium size in the boutique?
> I am a big fan of shoulder straps but with the SDJ can't decide which size I will go with.
> thanks so much dear.



Hi Amacasa!
Sure thing, just took some for you. Please excuse the quality of the pics, it's rainy and gloomy here today so it was a little hard to capture the details.

I guess you could say the bag is on the heavier side of the scale, but it doesn't bother me one bit... you get what you pay for and there's a whole lot of bag in the SDJ! Yes it is lined in suede, it feels and smells AMAZING. It is 1.5kg when empty.

I wasn't able to compare sizes in person as I don't have a SL boutique near me but I did  a lot of research online and purchased from Farfetch when they recently had it on sale.
Although the Medium does appeal to some degree, the shoulder strap was a huge deciding factor for me. I also wanted to be able to use the bag at night and I felt that the small was the best choice for me.
The hardest decision was choosing between the grained leather and the croc, but I am a huge fan of texture so the croc won out in the end! 

Honestly, I am so happy with the bag, the quality is just insane!
Let me know if there are any specific pics or info that you need, I'm only too happy to help!
[URL="


----------



## LOUKPEACH

French Lace said:


> Hi Amacasa!
> Sure thing, just took some for you. Please excuse the quality of the pics, it's rainy and gloomy here today so it was a little hard to capture the details.
> 
> I guess you could say the bag is on the heavier side of the scale, but it doesn't bother me one bit... you get what you pay for and there's a whole lot of bag in the SDJ! Yes it is lined in suede, it feels and smells AMAZING. It is 1.5kg when empty.
> 
> I wasn't able to compare sizes in person as I don't have a SL boutique near me but I did  a lot of research online and purchased from Farfetch when they recently had it on sale.
> Although the Medium does appeal to some degree, the shoulder strap was a huge deciding factor for me. I also wanted to be able to use the bag at night and I felt that the small was the best choice for me.
> The hardest decision was choosing between the grained leather and the croc, but I am a huge fan of texture so the croc won out in the end!
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy with the bag, the quality is just insane!
> Let me know if there are any specific pics or info that you need, I'm only too happy to help!
> [URL="


This is Totally INSANE. Love love.


----------



## StevenDaniel

Honestly, as someone who has these in my store and loves the bag, I like the grained leathers more than the smooth and the croc. I would like the croc better if it was real, but it just feels like calf. It is pretty heavy, so a lot of people prefer the shoulder strap. The croc is a great option for a fun bag if you are adding to a collection. If you are starting, I would get a more versatile one.

I personal LOVE the medium! I feel like you get more bag, but there really isn't much difference in size and you can carry the small on your arm if you want.


----------



## lixx35

French Lace said:


> Hi Amacasa!
> Sure thing, just took some for you. Please excuse the quality of the pics, it's rainy and gloomy here today so it was a little hard to capture the details.
> 
> I guess you could say the bag is on the heavier side of the scale, but it doesn't bother me one bit... you get what you pay for and there's a whole lot of bag in the SDJ! Yes it is lined in suede, it feels and smells AMAZING. It is 1.5kg when empty.
> 
> I wasn't able to compare sizes in person as I don't have a SL boutique near me but I did  a lot of research online and purchased from Farfetch when they recently had it on sale.
> Although the Medium does appeal to some degree, the shoulder strap was a huge deciding factor for me. I also wanted to be able to use the bag at night and I felt that the small was the best choice for me.
> The hardest decision was choosing between the grained leather and the croc, but I am a huge fan of texture so the croc won out in the end!
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy with the bag, the quality is just insane!
> Let me know if there are any specific pics or info that you need, I'm only too happy to help!
> [URL="




Beautiful pics...drool...


----------



## am2022

did you try all sizes?
would love modelling pics of small and medium carried in different ways?
thanks dear.


StevenDaniel said:


> Honestly, as someone who has these in my store and loves the bag, I like the grained leathers more than the smooth and the croc. I would like the croc better if it was real, but it just feels like calf. It is pretty heavy, so a lot of people prefer the shoulder strap. The croc is a great option for a fun bag if you are adding to a collection. If you are starting, I would get a more versatile one.
> 
> I personal LOVE the medium! I feel like you get more bag, but there really isn't much difference in size and you can carry the small on your arm if you want.


----------



## am2022

yes insanely gorgeous indeed!!! Enjoy her in good health!


French Lace said:


> Hi Amacasa!
> Sure thing, just took some for you. Please excuse the quality of the pics, it's rainy and gloomy here today so it was a little hard to capture the details.
> 
> I guess you could say the bag is on the heavier side of the scale, but it doesn't bother me one bit... you get what you pay for and there's a whole lot of bag in the SDJ! Yes it is lined in suede, it feels and smells AMAZING. It is 1.5kg when empty.
> 
> I wasn't able to compare sizes in person as I don't have a SL boutique near me but I did  a lot of research online and purchased from Farfetch when they recently had it on sale.
> Although the Medium does appeal to some degree, the shoulder strap was a huge deciding factor for me. I also wanted to be able to use the bag at night and I felt that the small was the best choice for me.
> The hardest decision was choosing between the grained leather and the croc, but I am a huge fan of texture so the croc won out in the end!
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy with the bag, the quality is just insane!
> Let me know if there are any specific pics or info that you need, I'm only too happy to help!
> [URL="


----------



## lastlovesong

French Lace said:


> Hi Amacasa!
> Sure thing, just took some for you. Please excuse the quality of the pics, it's rainy and gloomy here today so it was a little hard to capture the details.
> 
> I guess you could say the bag is on the heavier side of the scale, but it doesn't bother me one bit... you get what you pay for and there's a whole lot of bag in the SDJ! Yes it is lined in suede, it feels and smells AMAZING. It is 1.5kg when empty.
> 
> I wasn't able to compare sizes in person as I don't have a SL boutique near me but I did  a lot of research online and purchased from Farfetch when they recently had it on sale.
> Although the Medium does appeal to some degree, the shoulder strap was a huge deciding factor for me. I also wanted to be able to use the bag at night and I felt that the small was the best choice for me.
> The hardest decision was choosing between the grained leather and the croc, but I am a huge fan of texture so the croc won out in the end!
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy with the bag, the quality is just insane!
> Let me know if there are any specific pics or info that you need, I'm only too happy to help!
> [URL="



beautiful bag!! do you mind measuring the length of the long strap for me please? i haven't been able to find any information on that online


----------



## milodrinker

For those with a "nano", how's your experience with the bag thus far? Is it too small to be practical? Do you regret not getting a bigger size? 

I tried on both the baby and nano today.. the nano was just cuter but I'm a little worried about how much it can hold.


----------



## jazmini

French Lace said:


> Hi Amacasa!
> Sure thing, just took some for you. Please excuse the quality of the pics, it's rainy and gloomy here today so it was a little hard to capture the details.
> 
> I guess you could say the bag is on the heavier side of the scale, but it doesn't bother me one bit... you get what you pay for and there's a whole lot of bag in the SDJ! Yes it is lined in suede, it feels and smells AMAZING. It is 1.5kg when empty.
> 
> I wasn't able to compare sizes in person as I don't have a SL boutique near me but I did  a lot of research online and purchased from Farfetch when they recently had it on sale.
> Although the Medium does appeal to some degree, the shoulder strap was a huge deciding factor for me. I also wanted to be able to use the bag at night and I felt that the small was the best choice for me.
> The hardest decision was choosing between the grained leather and the croc, but I am a huge fan of texture so the croc won out in the end!
> 
> Honestly, I am so happy with the bag, the quality is just insane!
> Let me know if there are any specific pics or info that you need, I'm only too happy to help!


----------



## jazmini

milodrinker said:


> For those with a "nano", how's your experience with the bag thus far? Is it too small to be practical? Do you regret not getting a bigger size?
> 
> I tried on both the baby and nano today.. the nano was just cuter but I'm a little worried about how much it can hold.



I think it's very small.......cute but too small
For a daily bag I think you should size up for the baby


----------



## StevenDaniel

amacasa said:


> did you try all sizes?
> 
> would love modelling pics of small and medium carried in different ways?
> 
> thanks dear.







Medium in gray. Again, not very versatile, but the perfect size for an all day bag.





Small with strap. This color is the newest. I love it. I also like the strap wrap around the bag. The strap is not really long enough to do cross body.




The nano and the baby. Both have straps. I don't like small bags, lol.


----------



## am2022

nice.. would you also do the grained earth and grained fox side by side dear?  this is great help .thanks.


----------



## milodrinker

StevenDaniel said:


> View attachment 2863129
> 
> 
> Medium in gray. Again, not very versatile, but the perfect size for an all day bag.
> 
> View attachment 2863132
> View attachment 2863134
> 
> 
> Small with strap. This color is the newest. I love it. I also like the strap wrap around the bag. The strap is not really long enough to do cross body.
> 
> View attachment 2863137
> 
> 
> The nano and the baby. Both have straps. I don't like small bags, lol.



I love small bags! That blue nano is sooooo cute!


----------



## French Lace

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is Totally INSANE. Love love.





lixx35 said:


> Beautiful pics...drool...





amacasa said:


> yes insanely gorgeous indeed!!! Enjoy her in good health!





jazmini said:


>



Thank you for your lovely comments!



lastlovesong said:


> beautiful bag!! do you mind measuring the length of the long strap for me please? i haven't been able to find any information on that online



The strap including the hardware is 43"/109cm


----------



## French Lace

StevenDaniel said:


> View attachment 2863129
> 
> 
> Medium in gray. Again, not very versatile, but the perfect size for an all day bag.
> 
> View attachment 2863132
> View attachment 2863134
> 
> 
> Small with strap. This color is the newest. I love it. I also like the strap wrap around the bag. The strap is not really long enough to do cross body.
> 
> View attachment 2863137
> 
> 
> The nano and the baby. Both have straps. I don't like small bags, lol.



I love the grey! I think it is very versatile and consider it a neutral... but then a lot of my wardrobe revolves around black/white/grey/beige.
I would love that SDJ in a grained leather


----------



## StevenDaniel

amacasa said:


> nice.. would you also do the grained earth and grained fox side by side dear?  this is great help .thanks.







Thought I would include a photo of the shop itself. Beautiful. The store was built 3 months ago. First Saks to open in 10 years.




This is all four sizes next to each other. We don't have any grained leather at the moment, but it can be ordered if need be.


----------



## MAGJES

StevenDaniel said:


> View attachment 2864075
> 
> 
> Thought I would include a photo of the shop itself. Beautiful. The store was built 3 months ago. First Saks to open in 10 years.
> 
> View attachment 2864076
> 
> 
> This is all four sizes next to each other. We don't have any grained leather at the moment, but it can be ordered if need be.



Great Reference!  Thanks so much.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

StevenDaniel said:


> View attachment 2863129
> 
> 
> Medium in gray. Again, not very versatile, but the perfect size for an all day bag.
> 
> View attachment 2863132
> View attachment 2863134
> 
> 
> Small with strap. This color is the newest. I love it. I also like the strap wrap around the bag. The strap is not really long enough to do cross body.
> 
> View attachment 2863137
> 
> 
> The nano and the baby. Both have straps. I don't like small bags, lol.


They are all gorgeous!


----------



## JWiseman

Please forgive me if this has already been addressed but is the Large SdJ discontinued? I noticed it being referred to as Medium now. Also, the dimensions for the current largest size offered are smaller this season than in the past.

I was hoping to get a Large SdJ but at the older dimensions (wider at the base and slightly taller, equivalent to a Birkin 40), the new dimensions are similar to a Birkin 35. I am a guy and wanted something on the larger size.

Any info/help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## StevenDaniel

JWiseman said:


> Please forgive me if this has already been addressed but is the Large SdJ discontinued? I noticed it being referred to as Medium now. Also, the dimensions for the current largest size offered are smaller this season than in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get a Large SdJ but at the older dimensions (wider at the base and slightly taller, equivalent to a Birkin 40), the new dimensions are similar to a Birkin 35. I am a guy and wanted something on the larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> Any info/help would be greatly appreciated!




I am a man and would totally carry the the medium (now the largest size available.) maybe there are plans to come out with a bigger size(?), but I doubt it. Chanel sizes make no sense either, lol.


----------



## lc604

Does anyone have advice on properly stuffing the bag when not in use? I purchased a pre-owned small black sac de jour and the front is a little "caved in". I understand that it is pre-owned and thus won't be in perfect condition, but maybe I can prevent it from caving in more...


----------



## lixx35

levint said:


> Does anyone have advice on properly stuffing the bag when not in use? I purchased a pre-owned small black sac de jour and the front is a little "caved in". I understand that it is pre-owned and thus won't be in perfect condition, but maybe I can prevent it from caving in more...




I know what you mean. Mine is doing the same. I guess it's because I always place my bag behind me when I'm in a restaurant and lean on it. I also never stuff it when I'm not using it...it doesn't bother me though.


----------



## chicceline

JWiseman said:


> Please forgive me if this has already been addressed but is the Large SdJ discontinued? I noticed it being referred to as Medium now. Also, the dimensions for the current largest size offered are smaller this season than in the past.
> 
> I was hoping to get a Large SdJ but at the older dimensions (wider at the base and slightly taller, equivalent to a Birkin 40), the new dimensions are similar to a Birkin 35. I am a guy and wanted something on the larger size.
> 
> Any info/help would be greatly appreciated!


As far as I know the 'large' has been discontinued and replaced with a larger 'medium'.
I'd advice you to try the bags for size in store. That makes deciding much more easier is my experience :greengrin:
Happy Bag shopping!


----------



## chicceline

levint said:


> Does anyone have advice on properly stuffing the bag when not in use? I purchased a pre-owned small black sac de jour and the front is a little "caved in". I understand that it is pre-owned and thus won't be in perfect condition, but maybe I can prevent it from caving in more...


I have stuffed all my SL bags to avoid caving in, but the stuffing has to fit in order not to change the form. I try to stuff all my bags that aren't slouchy or very stiff, but when you wear them they always change form a little. That gives a bag character, I believe 
Enjoy your pretty SdJ!


----------



## Melaniejoy

Ksj2 said:


> View attachment 2221741
> View attachment 2221742
> View attachment 2221743
> 
> Sorry I take the worst pics. I have the gussets unsnapped because I use it for files. It fits the small MacBook air and has a shoulder strap and inner pockets. The leather seems stiff enough to hold its shape, though one of the bags at the store had larger grain than mine. I don't think it is real heavy... I'm not a drape my bag on my arm girl though. Has brass feet underneath which I think is key as well. And as to whether it looks like other bags... I've been looking for years for a bag that has 2 large inner pockets and a shoulder strap which most others don't. So in my mind it isn't like others.



@ksj2 is that the smooth or grained leather? I'm thinking of buying a small sac de jour in black and I cant decide between the two leathers! I love how saffiano leather is durable and keeps its shape, and I want something similar. Any suggestions? Your bag is beautiful &#128525;


----------



## Chrissy131

I went to pick up large sac du jour today somehow got discount at Barney it was old price with 50% off. I am debating if I shall keep it cuz when I put my stuff in feels pretty heavy.


----------



## StevenDaniel

Chrissy131 said:


> I went to pick up large sac du jour today somehow got discount at Barney it was old price with 50% off. I am debating if I shall keep it cuz when I put my stuff in feels pretty heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866366
> View attachment 2866367




Omg! Keep it just because of the price! It is a very heavy bag though.


----------



## lixx35

chrissy131 said:


> i went to pick up large sac du jour today somehow got discount at barney it was old price with 50% off. I am debating if i shall keep it cuz when i put my stuff in feels pretty heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866366
> View attachment 2866367




keep it and please tell me which barney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrissy131

StevenDaniel said:


> Omg! Keep it just because of the price! It is a very heavy bag though.




The price was very attractive but just afraid will be too heavy


----------



## Chrissy131

lixx35 said:


> keep it and please tell me which barney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




It was at Barneys boston there was 2of them I got the last one


----------



## Muppet18

If you will not use it because of the weight-even 50%off is too much!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Yay! Joined the club


----------



## pearlgrass

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yay! Joined the club



Congrats!! She is beautiful


----------



## lixx35

Chrissy131 said:


> It was at Barneys boston there was 2of them I got the last one




Omg 50%off! And you got the last one! if you don't wanna keep it you can always sell it to me ;p &#128540;


----------



## am2022

Okay lovely people in this thread ...thanks for all the photos...
I've narrowed down my choice to either fog small grainy leather vs black croc small 
So both with removable shoulder straps

Please feel free to chime in ... ESP owners of both grainy and croc leathers !!!


----------



## lc604

chicceline said:


> I have stuffed all my SL bags to avoid caving in, but the stuffing has to fit in order not to change the form. I try to stuff all my bags that aren't slouchy or very stiff, but when you wear them they always change form a little. That gives a bag character, I believe
> Enjoy your pretty SdJ!



What kind of stuffing do you use?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats!! She is beautiful



Thank you thanks you


----------



## Mouldie

levint said:


> What kind of stuffing do you use?



I use tissue paper to stuff my sac de jour. However with other bags e.g. Y cabas, I custom make bag pillows so that the bags hold their shape.


----------



## chicceline

levint said:


> What kind of stuffing do you use?



I use Kiss a Bags, they're little pillows with a nice rose smell and inflatable cushions that I got from a stylist friend.


----------



## marbella8

This sdj in the smaller size is so cute. I used to be very active in the YSL forum, and have been venturing in another forum more these days. I can't help but think the sdj is a combination of the birkin and Kelly. Done beautifully though. I am glad they are making a grained leather. The grey and blue are so classic and beautiful.


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

amacasa said:


> Okay lovely people in this thread ...thanks for all the photos...
> 
> I've narrowed down my choice to either fog small grainy leather vs black croc small
> 
> So both with removable shoulder straps
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to chime in ... ESP owners of both grainy and croc leathers !!!




Grainy Fog all the way!!!


----------



## JWiseman

Chrissy131 said:


> I went to pick up large sac du jour today somehow got discount at Barney it was old price with 50% off. I am debating if I shall keep it cuz when I put my stuff in feels pretty heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866366
> View attachment 2866367



I can't believe you found the Large! Ugh, I'm so jealous. I'm only coming across the new Medium and I'm not a happy camper! 

If yours goes missing, you'll find her in my closet


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

Hi. I really want to buy a mini/nano sized sac du jour, in black. Wondering if the smooth leather loses its shape over time, in that particular size? Does it scratch easily?

And if grained leather option is available in nano? 

Thank you!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

What's the weight difference between the large and the small?


----------



## Ti.Na

amacasa said:


> Okay lovely people in this thread ...thanks for all the photos...
> I've narrowed down my choice to either fog small grainy leather vs black croc small
> So both with removable shoulder straps
> 
> Please feel free to chime in ... ESP owners of both grainy and croc leathers !!!


Both are great choices &#55357;&#56836; 
I checked out the smooth leather in store and knew that it can scratch too easily, not gonna work for my ocd.I have my Celine in grain/pebbled leather and loving it so when it comes to picking the SDJ, I wanted to go with the grain leather as well but when I saw the croc in person, I felt in love with it. You won't go wrong with either ones. Cheers!


----------



## ivy1026

Syrenitytoo said:


> What's the weight difference between the large and the small?



Oh I would like to know too.  It's a beautiful bag and so far it's the weight that stopping me from getting one


----------



## jazmini

Vivian10Chanel said:


> Hi. I really want to buy a mini/nano sized sac du jour, in black. Wondering if the smooth leather loses its shape over time, in that particular size? Does it scratch easily?
> 
> And if grained leather option is available in nano?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, it is available.
I have a Nano SDJ in navy grained leather
Please note Mini and Small are the same and between Mini/Small and Nano is the Baby.
HTH


----------



## Syrenitytoo

clarkda said:


> it looks to have a rigid construction, different to the cabas, so it shouldn't lose its shape in the same way


 
I have been talking to a rep at YSL and he did tell me that the SDJ will lose its shape too, albeit more slowly.  Do you girls really dislike the way the Cabas Chyc loses its shape and does it help if you don't put much in it?  Could you possibly use a bottom base to help similar to those made for the LV Speedy and other bags or is it more the top that tends to sag?


----------



## Grintea

levint said:


> Does anyone have advice on properly stuffing the bag when not in use? I purchased a pre-owned small black sac de jour and the front is a little "caved in". I understand that it is pre-owned and thus won't be in perfect condition, but maybe I can prevent it from caving in more...



Heya does it still look ok? Do you know how long has the prev. owner been using it? I hope mine doesn't :/


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

jazmini said:


> Yes, it is available.
> 
> I have a Nano SDJ in navy grained leather
> 
> Please note Mini and Small are the same and between Mini/Small and Nano is the Baby.
> 
> HTH




Thank you!


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

jazmini said:


> Yes, it is available.
> 
> I have a Nano SDJ in navy grained leather
> 
> Please note Mini and Small are the same and between Mini/Small and Nano is the Baby.
> 
> HTH




Forgot to ask, how does your grained leather SDJ hold up? Does it keep its shape quite well?


----------



## jazmini

Vivian10Chanel said:


> Forgot to ask, how does your grained leather SDJ hold up? Does it keep its shape quite well?



Mine is still brand new


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

jazmini said:


> Mine is still brand new




Ohhh i see! Congrats on your new bag! I want it in black grained leather and that will be my next purchase. I havent been able to find the nano in grained in the US though.  Please post a photo of your bag if possible!


----------



## alyssalenore

I've had mine for a year and she's still a beauty


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

alyssalenore said:


> I've had mine for a year and she's still a beauty




Thats great! Is yours smooth or grained leather?


----------



## alyssalenore

Vivian10Chanel said:


> Thats great! Is yours smooth or grained leather?




Smooth Leather


----------



## jazmini

Vivian10Chanel said:


> Ohhh i see! Congrats on your new bag! I want it in black grained leather and that will be my next purchase. I havent been able to find the nano in grained in the US though.  Please post a photo of your bag if possible!



Navy Nano


----------



## Vivian10Chanel

jazmini said:


> Navy Nano







alyssalenore said:


> Smooth Leather
> View attachment 2880985




Thank You ladies! I definitely will make the SDJ my next purchase!!!! i appreciate the help!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

alyssalenore said:


> Smooth Leather
> View attachment 2880985


 
This is the small SDJ correct?  she is beautiful on you!  I know the pebble holds up well but I just love the smooth for one of these bags!  So chyc!  How do you find the weight to be.  I have heard that the small weighs at least 3 lbs. or so - can you confirm this and do you think that might be an issue for those who need things lighter weight?  I appreciate your feedback since you have one!


----------



## alyssalenore

Syrenitytoo said:


> This is the small SDJ correct?  she is beautiful on you!  I know the pebble holds up well but I just love the smooth for one of these bags!  So chyc!  How do you find the weight to be.  I have heard that the small weighs at least 3 lbs. or so - can you confirm this and do you think that might be an issue for those who need things lighter weight?  I appreciate your feedback since you have one!



It's definitely one of my "heavier" bags but I don't think it weighs too much to the point where it's uncomfortable. The lining is all suede and the material does contribute to the weight on the arm, but I never put anything too heavy because I do remain cautious of this bag maintaining its shape. if it gets too heavy, that's when I use the shoulder strap.


----------



## dana1393

alyssalenore said:


> Smooth Leather
> View attachment 2880985


I love the smooth leather much more than the pebbled! Looks great on you  I'm hoping to own my very first SDJ soon as a college graduation present to myself


----------



## Grintea

alyssalenore said:


> It's definitely one of my "heavier" bags but I don't think it weighs too much to the point where it's uncomfortable. The lining is all suede and the material does contribute to the weight on the arm, but I never put anything too heavy because I do remain cautious of this bag maintaining its shape. if it gets too heavy, that's when I use the shoulder strap.



Yeah even my nano's a little heavy for its tiny size and I'm worried about the swinging lock making a dent on my bag haha but the SDJs are way too cute!!  



dana1393 said:


> I love the smooth leather much more than the pebbled! Looks great on you  I'm hoping to own my very first SDJ soon as a college graduation present to myself



Hope you'll get your present soon  I got mine as a new year gift hehehe the reasons that we come up with for new bags.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Grintea said:


> Yeah even my nano's a little heavy for its tiny size and I'm worried about the swinging lock making a dent on my bag haha but the SDJs are way too cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you'll get your present soon  I got mine as a new year gift hehehe the reasons that we come up with for new bags.


 
You clever girl you!  Yes, I am so hesitant but my first love, the Cabas is either too big or too small so I went to this as I did love the look of it and planned to get it next.  I want to order a small but am just hesitant about the weight.  I got a TB Robinson full size and it was almost 3.5 lbs. and just too heavy, no matter how much I liked it.  But I seriously am lusting over this bag for my new job.  I don't put much in it but recently I got a heavier should bag and it didn't work.  But then again, I don't do shoulder bags.  Maybe the fact that it has handles and is a crossbody might help.  I'm going to try and load up a bag to the 3# limit, then put stuff in and see.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Grintea

Syrenitytoo said:


> You clever girl you!  Yes, I am so hesitant but my first love, the Cabas is either too big or too small so I went to this as I did love the look of it and planned to get it next.  I want to order a small but am just hesitant about the weight.  I got a TB Robinson full size and it was almost 3.5 lbs. and just too heavy, no matter how much I liked it.  But I seriously am lusting over this bag for my new job.  I don't put much in it but recently I got a heavier should bag and it didn't work.  But then again, I don't do shoulder bags.  Maybe the fact that it has handles and is a crossbody might help.  I'm going to try and load up a bag to the 3# limit, then put stuff in and see.  Wish me luck!




  why don't you try it on in the boutique first and see how it feels without all your stuff and try envisioning it with your usual load. Yep small would be practical esp. for work or if you have a lot of stuff to carry around but even if you sling it crossbody, you would have to constantly change sides when it feels too heavy if you know what i mean. Haha all the best!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Grintea said:


> why don't you try it on in the boutique first and see how it feels without all your stuff and try envisioning it with your usual load. Yep small would be practical esp. for work or if you have a lot of stuff to carry around but even if you sling it crossbody, you would have to constantly change sides when it feels too heavy if you know what i mean. Haha all the best!




I don't have one near me and with all this snow, its tough to get into the city right now!


----------



## PrettyLilThings

Does any one with the Sac De Jour in grained leather issues with the stamping? I've had it for 2 weeks and the "N" of "Laurent" is already fading. I brought this into the store and they couldn't exchange for me saying it's past the 10 day exchange period and it never happened to their other bags (hence putting the blame on me). Does anyone have issues with the gold letters being scraped too? I don't baby my bag but I'm also very sure it's not being thrown around, so I don't believe I've done anything to scratch the gold letters. Would appreciate your insights!


----------



## Grintea

Syrenitytoo said:


> I don't have one near me and with all this snow, its tough to get into the city right now!



Aw keep warm! 



PrettyLilThings said:


> Does any one with the Sac De Jour in grained leather issues with the stamping? I've had it for 2 weeks and the "N" of "Laurent" is already fading. I brought this into the store and they couldn't exchange for me saying it's past the 10 day exchange period and it never happened to their other bags (hence putting the blame on me). Does anyone have issues with the gold letters being scraped too? I don't baby my bag but I'm also very sure it's not being thrown around, so I don't believe I've done anything to scratch the gold letters. Would appreciate your insights!



Mine's smooth and not grained, but no issues as yet.


----------



## amasvaritas

StevenDaniel said:


> View attachment 2863129
> 
> 
> Medium in gray. Again, not very versatile, but the perfect size for an all day bag.
> 
> View attachment 2863132
> View attachment 2863134
> 
> 
> Small with strap. This color is the newest. I love it. I also like the strap wrap around the bag. The strap is not really long enough to do cross body.
> 
> View attachment 2863137
> 
> 
> The nano and the baby. Both have straps. I don't like small bags, lol.



The newest color is soo beautiful.  Do you think the color will be neutral enough for work?
Any opinions are welcome


----------



## Risha S

jazmini said:


> Navy Nano



Wow!  Love it!


----------



## StevenDaniel

amasvaritas said:


> The newest color is soo beautiful.  Do you think the color will be neutral enough for work?
> 
> Any opinions are welcome




I think it would be great for work. It is like a cognac.


----------



## amasvaritas

Finally I've made my mind. 
I cannot resist the beauty of "vachetta leather" (please correct me if I'm wrong). 
Let me introduce the newest member of my SDJ family..

It's little bit heavier than grained leather but the quality of the leather really really superb.


----------



## JWiseman

amasvaritas said:


> Finally I've made my mind.
> I cannot resist the beauty of "vachetta leather" (please correct me if I'm wrong).
> Let me introduce the newest member of my SDJ family..
> 
> It's little bit heavier than grained leather but the quality of the leather really really superb.



Oh soooo pretty! That's going to look gorgeous with age!


----------



## chetiboy

Seems the large SDJ sizes have been changed from rectangular (older ones) to squarish (newer ones).
I wanted to get the old style large rectangular ones in gray (or fog). I was so happy to catch one at the store, but didn't get it ultimately, to my sadness.

Their last piece was the display, and it's aged rather poorly.
The hanging leather tag has brushed.
The lock has creased the front.
The metal feet has worn (from gold to silver showing fades).

AND, they were selling it at FULL PRICE. That's crazy.
So to my dismay, I had to let it go. I'd have taken it at a discount, but I guess the SDJ wasn't meant to be for me.

I tried the newer squarish large ones, and with it not being available in the colors I was looking for, it was too much of a hassle so I just let my desire for the bag go (for the meantime).


----------



## amasvaritas

JWiseman said:


> Oh soooo pretty! That's going to look gorgeous with age!



Thank you. I've got from Departement Feminin at Toulouse-France.

To be honest, it's rather heavy but the leather and workmanship of the bag really pay off


----------



## JWiseman

chetiboy said:


> Seems the large SDJ sizes have been changed from rectangular (older ones) to squarish (newer ones).
> I wanted to get the old style large rectangular ones in gray (or fog). I was so happy to catch one at the store, but didn't get it ultimately, to my sadness.
> 
> Their last piece was the display, and it's aged rather poorly.
> The hanging leather tag has brushed.
> The lock has creased the front.
> The metal feet has worn (from gold to silver showing fades).
> 
> AND, they were selling it at FULL PRICE. That's crazy.
> So to my dismay, I had to let it go. I'd have taken it at a discount, but I guess the SDJ wasn't meant to be for me.
> 
> I tried the newer squarish large ones, and with it not being available in the colors I was looking for, it was too much of a hassle so I just let my desire for the bag go (for the meantime).



I'm looking for the older version of the Large SdJ as well! I have called 2 stores in my area and neither has one in stock but say they can get it...but they keep pushing me to try the newer dimensions. I like how the older large is more rectangular and larger - more suited to a guy (in my opinion), especially being a "handbag". The sales associates did mention the leather on the older ones being "different" and not as structured. Do you recall the price they quoted on the older SdJ you were offered? I keep forgetting to ask after the back and forth of them trying to get me to get the new one. :cry:


----------



## JWiseman

I'm trying to find the "old" Large SdJ and am having trouble tracking one down. I called the 57th street store in NYC and they were less than thrilled to help me. I finally got out of them that they went on sale and to call an outlet. I called the Woodbury outlet and got someone much more pleasant, although still less than knowledgable. He proceeded to tell me that they only had the "new" Large SdJ in stock and he couldn't help me find one of the older ones.

Has anyone seen any of the "old" Larges floating around anywhere in the NYC/NJ area?! I would buy one "blind" via phone from another location if they had it, but from what I've heard about the older leather, I would really like to see it in person before I buy.

Thoughts, opinions, help??!!


----------



## MyLVAddict

Try department stores - I found a first generation large black SDJ at Neiman marcus back in October and the SA gave me the old price of 2950 USD and the bag was perfect!!! She tracked it down for me - she was so helpful. So try NM or barneys or nordstroms. I'm pretty sure NM has a first generation large SDJ in Marine.


----------



## dangerouscurves

JWiseman said:


> I'm trying to find the "old" Large SdJ and am having trouble tracking one down. I called the 57th street store in NYC and they were less than thrilled to help me. I finally got out of them that they went on sale and to call an outlet. I called the Woodbury outlet and got someone much more pleasant, although still less than knowledgable. He proceeded to tell me that they only had the "new" Large SdJ in stock and he couldn't help me find one of the older ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen any of the "old" Larges floating around anywhere in the NYC/NJ area?! I would buy one "blind" via phone from another location if they had it, but from what I've heard about the older leather, I would really like to see it in person before I buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, help??!!




What's special about the older version?


----------



## Sweet Poison

Joining the SDJ family with a small in Fog. The perfect work bag!!


----------



## chetiboy

JWiseman said:


> I'm looking for the older version of the Large SdJ as well! I have called 2 stores in my area and neither has one in stock but say they can get it...but they keep pushing me to try the newer dimensions. I like how the older large is more rectangular and larger - more suited to a guy (in my opinion), especially being a "handbag". The sales associates did mention the leather on the older ones being "different" and not as structured. Do you recall the price they quoted on the older SdJ you were offered? I keep forgetting to ask after the back and forth of them trying to get me to get the new one. :cry:




About $3,300 USD.
Check the older stocks don't buy blind! They may have faded hardware too &#128542; i hope the bring back the wider rectangular sizes. I don't know why they went squarish!!! &#128542;

If ur in NYC there are fashion houses that carry them i think. Maybe not on the Saint Laurent stores. Too bad I'm not in NYC! &#128542;


----------



## chetiboy

Sweet Poison said:


> Joining the SDJ family with a small in Fog. The perfect work bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2900878




That looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## JWiseman

dangerouscurves said:


> What's special about the older version?



The older one is larger in size - more rectangular (east-west). Since I'm a guy, the larger size fits me better. If you're familiar with Hermes, the older large sdj is equivalent to a Birkin 40cm, while the new one is more square and closer in size to a 35cm Birkin.


----------



## JWiseman

chetiboy said:


> About $3,300 USD.
> Check the older stocks don't buy blind! They may have faded hardware too &#128542; i hope the bring back the wider rectangular sizes. I don't know why they went squarish!!! &#128542;
> 
> If ur in NYC there are fashion houses that carry them i think. Maybe not on the Saint Laurent stores. Too bad I'm not in NYC! &#128542;



Thanks for the info! I'll have to start calling around!


----------



## dangerouscurves

JWiseman said:


> The older one is larger in size - more rectangular (east-west). Since I'm a guy, the larger size fits me better. If you're familiar with Hermes, the older large sdj is equivalent to a Birkin 40cm, while the new one is more square and closer in size to a 35cm Birkin.




I see!!! Thank you for the info &#128522;


----------



## tv_vt1809

Been an observer of this forum for far too long so today, I decided to share my first pic with my SDJ here!


----------



## jazmini

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been an observer of this forum for far too long so today, I decided to share my first pic with my SDJ here!


----------



## candescent

Hi everybody, can the baby sdj fit a lot? Can it fit a long wallet and a make up pouch?


----------



## amadea88

Sweet Poison said:


> Joining the SDJ family with a small in Fog. The perfect work bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2900878



Gorgeous SDJ, you look great with it


----------



## amadea88

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been an observer of this forum for far too long so today, I decided to share my first pic with my SDJ here!



Love the color


----------



## spylove22

I've seen the small SDJ in all black smooth with black suede interior and also with fuchsia leather interior online. I'm really torn as to which one I want. One other thing is that it seems the fuchsia interior one is missing a zippered compartment (it has the middle zipper compartment). I love the color fuchsia but I'm hesitant to spend a lot of money on a fuchsia bag but having the pop of color inside is cute but will I miss that extra zippered compartment? Also it may be less heavy and easier to clean inside. Any thoughts?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

spylove22 said:


> I've seen the small SDJ in all black smooth with black suede interior and also with fuchsia leather interior online. I'm really torn as to which one I want. One other thing is that it seems the fuchsia interior one is missing a zippered compartment (it has the middle zipper compartment). I love the color fuchsia but I'm hesitant to spend a lot of money on a fuchsia bag but having the pop of color inside is cute but will I miss that extra zippered compartment? Also it may be less heavy and easier to clean inside. Any thoughts?


i too was faced with the same decision.  While I love the  color fushcia and i was fond of it being lighter if possible, when it came right down to it, I wasn't sure i would like the pull out inside as I like the zipper middle and i have to say i do love the suede interior as it just feels so lux.  Upon getting the bag the weight was a tradeoff and I was glad i went with the solid one.  they are both lovely though for sure!


----------



## spylove22

Syrenitytoo said:


> i too was faced with the same decision.  While I love the  color fushcia and i was fond of it being lighter if possible, when it came right down to it, I wasn't sure i would like the pull out inside as I like the zipper middle and i have to say i do love the suede interior as it just feels so lux.  Upon getting the bag the weight was a tradeoff and I was glad i went with the solid one.  they are both lovely though for sure!



Thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## Ms. Khaii

Hello,

This is my first post in PF! I have been thinking of buying a small black sdj. Will it fit a 13" Macbook??


----------



## Sweet Poison

Ms. Khaii said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post in PF! I have been thinking of buying a small black sdj. Will it fit a 13" Macbook??




Unfortunately, no. Here's a reference with my small fog and MacBook Air


----------



## spylove22

Is the pebbly leather heavier than the smooth SDJ? Also how do you use the nano or baby with the top open? I would be so paranoid about something taking my wallet.


----------



## Ms. Khaii

Sweet Poison said:


> Unfortunately, no. Here's a reference with my small fog and MacBook Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906330



Aww.. ok.. Then maybe the large then.. I'm just afraid it would be too heavy  Oh well.. the hunt continues! Thank you soooo much for the photo!!


----------



## minababe

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been an observer of this forum for far too long so today, I decided to share my first pic with my SDJ here!


 
wow so beautiful! congrats!


is it a heavy bag? I've heard this.


----------



## love will thaw

Hi!
I am thinking about buying a SDJ in small. But, I wonder if it is convenient for everyday use. I mean, notebooks and an ipad mini fits for work/school-days, but on days when you're visiting museums or such, is it too big? 
I am 5'3, 110 lbs, I wonder.. will it look too bulky? Is the bag heavy?


----------



## Jetsetter_xo

Love this bag! Especially the "small" size - still enough room for almost everything you would need without being oversized.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

JWiseman said:


> I'm trying to find the "old" Large SdJ and am having trouble tracking one down. I called the 57th street store in NYC and they were less than thrilled to help me. I finally got out of them that they went on sale and to call an outlet. I called the Woodbury outlet and got someone much more pleasant, although still less than knowledgable. He proceeded to tell me that they only had the "new" Large SdJ in stock and he couldn't help me find one of the older ones.
> 
> Has anyone seen any of the "old" Larges floating around anywhere in the NYC/NJ area?! I would buy one "blind" via phone from another location if they had it, but from what I've heard about the older leather, I would really like to see it in person before I buy.
> 
> Thoughts, opinions, help??!!



Hey Jwiseman,

I just got back from the woodbury common outlets this weekend, and was able to purchase a first generation large SDJ in bordeaux. It has the suede lining with smooth exterior leather. It was priced at.. 2100ish. I picked up the last one in that color, so I got an extra 10% off. They had a few more SDJ on display, ranging from Dark Green, a few versions of the Light Beige colors too. At the time I wasn't aware of the differences between the new and the old, so I didn't pay attention to what those ones were. However, you can probably call them and ask them to text your pictures of what they have. My SA was a gentleman named Xiaoqiang, maybe if you ask for him, he'll remember which bag I purchased - on Sat 2/28. Hopefully this helps your search..

They also had the duffle priced as low as $900, and a few belle de jours at $450.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

love will thaw said:


> Hi!
> I am thinking about buying a SDJ in small. But, I wonder if it is convenient for everyday use. I mean, notebooks and an ipad mini fits for work/school-days, but on days when you're visiting museums or such, is it too big?
> I am 5'3, 110 lbs, I wonder.. will it look too bulky? Is the bag heavy?




Since I too had these same questions about a month ago, I'll be glad to help.  I just received my SDJ in small and am using it daily for work at my new job.  It is a heavy bag and given the choice not one I'm sure I would take to places that I'll be walking all day simply because it is a bit heavy.  But that is the price of lux IMO.  The ones without the suede lining are a bit lighter but I love the suede.  It's a stiff bag to start so you have to work it in, undo the tabs and stretch it a bit but you can tell that it easily does that.  But there will be stiffness to start.  I fit my LV wallet for now, Ipad, makeup, pens and pencils, keys, sunglasses.  it's roomy at the bottom where it is wide.   The inside compartment is ok for the Iphone 5S but it's got to be stretched and one is just too small.  Wish they made them bigger - against the price of lux I guess - different design standards.  As for profile, its a gorgeous bag hands down.  If there is anything else you need, don't hesitate to toss it out there.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Syrenitytoo said:


> Since I too had these same questions about a month ago, I'll be glad to help.  I just received my SDJ in small and am using it daily for work at my new job.  It is a heavy bag and given the choice not one I'm sure I would take to places that I'll be walking all day simply because it is a bit heavy.  But that is the price of lux IMO.  The ones without the suede lining are a bit lighter but I love the suede.  It's a stiff bag to start so you have to work it in, undo the tabs and stretch it a bit but you can tell that it easily does that.  But there will be stiffness to start.  I fit my LV wallet for now, Ipad, makeup, pens and pencils, keys, sunglasses.  it's roomy at the bottom where it is wide.   The inside compartment is ok for the Iphone 5S but it's got to be stretched and one is just too small.  Wish they made them bigger - against the price of lux I guess - different design standards.  As for profile, its a gorgeous bag hands down.  If there is anything else you need, don't hesitate to toss it out there.
> 
> 
> As much as I do love it, I feel a messenger bag would be much more appropriate and easy to use than this style bag and you can find many nice ones.


----------



## JWiseman

CuriousGeorge said:


> Hey Jwiseman,
> 
> I just got back from the woodbury common outlets this weekend, and was able to purchase a first generation large SDJ in bordeaux. It has the suede lining with smooth exterior leather. It was priced at.. 2100ish. I picked up the last one in that color, so I got an extra 10% off. They had a few more SDJ on display, ranging from Dark Green, a few versions of the Light Beige colors too. At the time I wasn't aware of the differences between the new and the old, so I didn't pay attention to what those ones were. However, you can probably call them and ask them to text your pictures of what they have. My SA was a gentleman named Xiaoqiang, maybe if you ask for him, he'll remember which bag I purchased - on Sat 2/28. Hopefully this helps your search..
> 
> They also had the duffle priced as low as $900, and a few belle de jours at $450.




Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## bernardett

I so want this bag to be my first SL bag. It's gorgeous! I don't have any SL store where I live so will have to buy online. It will be a small sized, can't decide between black or petrol. I would be so grateful if someone could show a picture of their petrol sdj and please share how noticeable scratches turn up on this color.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mimika

I am wondering would the foil stamped logo in the front come off easily? I am deciding whether to get the bag or not


----------



## love will thaw

Syrenitytoo said:


> Since I too had these same questions about a month ago, I'll be glad to help.  I just received my SDJ in small and am using it daily for work at my new job.  It is a heavy bag and given the choice not one I'm sure I would take to places that I'll be walking all day simply because it is a bit heavy.  But that is the price of lux IMO.  The ones without the suede lining are a bit lighter but I love the suede.  It's a stiff bag to start so you have to work it in, undo the tabs and stretch it a bit but you can tell that it easily does that.  But there will be stiffness to start.  I fit my LV wallet for now, Ipad, makeup, pens and pencils, keys, sunglasses.  it's roomy at the bottom where it is wide.   The inside compartment is ok for the Iphone 5S but it's got to be stretched and one is just too small.  Wish they made them bigger - against the price of lux I guess - different design standards.  As for profile, its a gorgeous bag hands down.  If there is anything else you need, don't hesitate to toss it out there.



Thank you for your answer! I wish I lived near a SL boutique so I could feel the bag's weight before deciding. You don't happen to know how much the bag weights when it is empty?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Yes it weighs about 3.2-3.5 lbs.  If you take a bag you have and add some cans to come up with that weight, you'll see.  I have had 6 hand surgeries so I was concerned but as I said, it's such a lux bag that  I wanted one for my new job.  I know in time it will break in and become less stiff and I, less concerned,  and probably carry more but it holds everything I need, my full size wallet, keys, 6 lip pencils, pen, grocery list and coupons, sunglasses, mints and gum, mini IPad. I can feel the difference once I had the pad for sure but it's not overly crazy.  It's worth the carry!  It's not a bag I will use for travel of course because of that but I have it for what I wanted it for.  It's a gorgeous statement piece.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bernardett

Does anyone know how this compares to the Mulberry Bayswater double zip tote. In weight, what it fits and the delicacy of the leather?
Can't decide between the two and I don't have a SL store nearby.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sweet Poison said:


> Unfortunately, no. Here's a reference with my small fog and MacBook Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906330


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## honeybunch

Does the Python sac du jour come in the larger size without the strap?


----------



## Mouldie

honeybunch said:


> Does the Python sac du jour come in the larger size without the strap?



Did not realise there are python sac du jours! I only thought there was croc embossed leather. Do you have a pic honeybunch?


----------



## honeybunch

Mouldie said:


> Did not realise there are python sac du jours! I only thought there was croc embossed leather. Do you have a pic honeybunch?



It's python embossed, so not real python.


----------



## Mouldie

honeybunch said:


> It's python embossed, so not real python.



Oh OK I have seen this one before, the python was very obvious to me because of the edges


----------



## honeybunch

Mouldie said:


> Oh OK I have seen this one before, the python was very obvious to me because of the edges



That's right. It has the smooth leather trim. Have you seen it in the larger size?


----------



## Mouldie

honeybunch said:


> That's right. It has the smooth leather trim. Have you seen it in the larger size?



Tbh because this design didn't appeal to me so I haven't taken notice. Have you checked the usual? Farfetch, myTheresa, NM, Selfridges, Harrods? But from memory it looks more like a fall/winter style, so may have been seasonal designs?


----------



## honeybunch

Mouldie said:


> Tbh because this design didn't appeal to me so I haven't taken notice. Have you checked the usual? Farfetch, myTheresa, NM, Selfridges, Harrods? But from memory it looks more like a fall/winter style, so may have been seasonal designs?



Yes, ive checked all those but they only have it in the size with the strap and I wanted the larger size without the strap.


----------



## Fennel

Hi ladies! Seriously considering to jump the sac de jour bandwagon but totally on the edge about the dual-colored bordeaux leather bag (attached). YAY or NAY? Your thoughts appreciated! 

http://cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/eqzoom85.ms?img=353980301_alt01.pct&outputx=1800&outputy=2160&level=1&ver=4


----------



## Sonic Peaches

It looks nice... but more fall/winter to me.  If you are not 100% in love, I would not get it.  It's beautiful, of course, but it needs to really speak to you!  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## JWiseman

honeybunch said:


> Yes, ive checked all those but they only have it in the size with the strap and I wanted the larger size without the strap.





honeybunch said:


> It's python embossed, so not real python.



I've only seen the small as well. I believe there are pictures of Rachel Zoe floating around this thread carrying this bag. Typically she carries large bags (Hermes K and B 40cm) but seeing her with this, it looks like the perfect size.

I'm so confused by the SdJ sizes lately, first there was small and large, now the small is larger than before and the large is smaller. I can't keep up!


----------



## honeybunch

JWiseman said:


> I've only seen the small as well. I believe there are pictures of Rachel Zoe floating around this thread carrying this bag. Typically she carries large bags (Hermes K and B 40cm) but seeing her with this, it looks like the perfect size.
> 
> I'm so confused by the SdJ sizes lately, first there was small and large, now the small is larger than before and the large is smaller. I can't keep up!



I know! Same here.


----------



## love will thaw

I have another question for you! 

Is the Small sac de jour the smallest bag with the inside zip-pocket-thing in the middle? Because, I found a compartement stote yesterday where they kept YSL and I tried 2 on, one bigger and one smaller (compared to my size).

And, I found the smaller more fitting to my size, but, the SA said it was called "mini" and when I asked what size the bigger was she looked in the bag and said "it is just marked sac de jour". And now I am confused.. I do believe the bag had an inside pocket but I am unsure...

I might add that the bag I tried was not the smallest they had, they also had a tiny one!


----------



## GivenchyLuc

love will thaw said:


> I have another question for you!
> 
> Is the Small sac de jour the smallest bag with the inside zip-pocket-thing in the middle? Because, I found a compartement stote yesterday where they kept YSL and I tried 2 on, one bigger and one smaller (compared to my size).
> 
> And, I found the smaller more fitting to my size, but, the SA said it was called "mini" and when I asked what size the bigger was she looked in the bag and said "it is just marked sac de jour". And now I am confused.. I do believe the bag had an inside pocket but I am unsure...
> 
> I might add that the bag I tried was not the smallest they had, they also had a tiny one!


I believe there are four sizes.  The large, small, baby, and mini.


----------



## Mouldie

GivenchyLuc said:


> I believe there are four sizes.  The large, small, baby, and mini.



Smallest size is "nano"


----------



## PrincessCypress

I was also unclear about the SDJ sizes, so I just looked at 3 random sites (BG, Nordstrom and MyTheresa) to compare measurements of the smaller bags.

For the bag that measures 8.5"W × 7"H, BG calls it a Mini, MyTheresa calls it a Baby and Nordstrom calls it a Micro. I figure someone else calls it a Nano, I just haven't searched for it at Saks, Barneys, Neimans or Farfetch to see what they call this size. The retail price for this size is $1990, or $2250 for croc embossed.

I also noticed that Nordstrom has a size they call Baby, but this bag measures 10"W × 8"H. This is also a crossbody bag that does not have the interior divider and has the open top. They have this size priced at $2590.

HTH!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My SDJ


----------



## Ms. Khaii

yoyotomatoe said:


> My SDJ




Nice!! Is that the small?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

PrincessCypress said:


> I was also unclear about the SDJ sizes, so I just looked at 3 random sites (BG, Nordstrom and MyTheresa) to compare measurements of the smaller bags.
> 
> For the bag that measures 8.5"W × 7"H, BG calls it a Mini, MyTheresa calls it a Baby and Nordstrom calls it a Micro. I figure someone else calls it a Nano, I just haven't searched for it at Saks, Barneys, Neimans or Farfetch to see what they call this size. The retail price for this size is $1990, or $2250 for croc embossed.
> 
> I also noticed that Nordstrom has a size they call Baby, but this bag measures 10"W × 8"H. This is also a crossbody bag that does not have the interior divider and has the open top. They have this size priced at $2590.
> 
> HTH!


 
There are actually five sizes in all, Nano (Baby) 8 x 8 x 4, with crossbody strap, the Micro 10 x 10 x 6, the Mini 12 x 12 x 7, the Shoulder 12H x 15W x 7 and lastly, the Medium 15 x 15 x 7. There is a good comparison guide at http://blog.shop-hers.com/2014/10/size-matters-celine-luggage-tote/
Thanks to whoever put that together!!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Amazing bag!  Doesn't need to be a Birkin as it's a gorgeous piece all on its own!!


----------



## justa9url

Syrenitytoo said:


> There are actually five sizes in all, Nano (Baby) 8 x 8 x 4, with crossbody strap, the Micro 10 x 10 x 6, the Mini 12 x 12 x 7, the Shoulder 12H x 15W x 7 and lastly, the Medium 15 x 15 x 7. There is a good comparison guide at http://blog.shop-hers.com/2014/10/size-matters-celine-luggage-tote/
> Thanks to whoever put that together!!



That's for the Celine Luggage Tote...

From what's I've seen on SLP's website, there's four sizes of SDJ - Large, Small, Baby, and Nano.

Large - 14.2 X 10.7 X 7.4 INCHES
Small - 12.5 X 9.8 X 6.4 INCHES
Baby - 10.1 X 8.2 X 5.1 INCHES
Nano - 8.6 X 7.0 X 4.3 INCHES


----------



## PrincessCypress

justa9url said:


> That's for the Celine Luggage Tote...
> 
> From what's I've seen on SLP's website, there's four sizes of SDJ - Large, Small, Baby, and Nano.
> 
> Large - 14.2 X 10.7 X 7.4 INCHES
> Small - 12.5 X 9.8 X 6.4 INCHES
> Baby - 10.1 X 8.2 X 5.1 INCHES
> Nano - 8.6 X 7.0 X 4.3 INCHES



Thanks for posting this info, I'm sure it will help others with names and sizing. I'm only interested in the two smaller sizes that can be worn crossbody, so I pay more attention to the measurements than the name. So confusing when the different stores have 3 more names for the nano, especially when one calls the nano size a baby!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ms. Khaii said:


> Nice!! Is that the small?



Thanks Ms. Khaii, yes this is the small &#128516;


----------



## Syrenitytoo

PrincessCypress said:


> Thanks for posting this info, I'm sure it will help others with names and sizing. I'm only interested in the two smaller sizes that can be worn crossbody, so I pay more attention to the measurements than the name. So confusing when the different stores have 3 more names for the nano, especially when one calls the nano size a baby!


There's also a Micro size and the Large is referred to as the Shoulder.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Syrenitytoo said:


> There's also a Micro size and the Large is referred to as the Shoulder.


Oh yes that is the SDJ.


----------



## amasvaritas

honeybunch said:


> That's right. It has the smooth leather trim. Have you seen it in the larger size?



I believe that Departemen Feminin still has the python embossed in small size (32cm) with Silver hardware.  Very lovely bag.
Actually I had been smitten with the bag.  It is a versatile bag for many occassions.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

Nordstrom has the small SDJ with colored leather lining.  The outside is smooth black and the inside is this wonderful bright cobalt blue.  I am smitten. I cannot stop thinking about it.  This may be my first SDJ.  
It is lovely..


----------



## Syrenitytoo

GivenchyLuc said:


> Nordstrom has the small SDJ with colored leather lining.  The outside is smooth black and the inside is this wonderful bright cobalt blue.  I am smitten. I cannot stop thinking about it.  This may be my first SDJ.
> It is lovely..


 
Is that the one with the colored pull out pouch as opposed to the inside middle zipper compartment?  I saw one about a month ago that had an all leather inside and pull out in fuschia.  It truly was lovely and it happens to be a bit lighter in weight than the middle zipper compartment style.  Each has its benefits.  Let us know what you decide.  I'm so glad Nordstrom is getting these!


----------



## whitemusk

Syrenitytoo said:


> Is that the one with the colored pull out pouch as opposed to the inside middle zipper compartment?  I saw one about a month ago that had an all leather inside and pull out in fuschia.  It truly was lovely and it happens to be a bit lighter in weight than the middle zipper compartment style.  Each has its benefits.  Let us know what you decide.  I'm so glad Nordstrom is getting these!




I have seen these in blue and pink interior before. They are definitely lighter because they removed additional lining, so it's smooth leather inside and out. One further benefit of this new edition is that the smooth leather outside isn't as prone to scratches as the regular smooth calf leather.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

whitemusk said:


> I have seen these in blue and pink interior before. They are definitely lighter because they removed additional lining, so it's smooth leather inside and out. One further benefit of this new edition is that the smooth leather outside isn't as prone to scratches as the regular smooth calf leather.


I just cannot decide.  I have 3 bags, sort of 4, that I like a lot and I will only buy 1 (at least that is the plan).  The Chanel Boy in new medium, the SDJ with the blue leather lining, and a Celine Belt bag (also thought of a micro Luggage).  Ha! Serious decisions , right &#128512;


----------



## MyLVAddict

1st world problems [emoji6] ^^


----------



## Arinaroll

Just got my first YSL bag! Sooooo excited to take it out for the first time this weekend! 
I crossed off the small size already and was debating between Nano and the "newer" Baby size at the boutique. The baby was only available in four colors: black, light pink, violet, indigo. I was debating between the red Nano and black Baby and I decided I wanted a daily bag so chose the black Baby. I want to go back for the Red Nano eventually!! I'm 5'2 so even though the small wasn't overwhelming, it looked more like a "working bag" on me I thought.  I was going to go to Neiman Marcus since they were having the double gift card event ($600!) but they don't carry the Baby size yet. I believe only Saks and Nordstrom have it right now outside of the boutiques. LOOOOVE it more than the prada saffiano


----------



## GivenchyLuc

Arinaroll said:


> Just got my first YSL bag! Sooooo excited to take it out for the first time this weekend!
> I crossed off the small size already and was debating between Nano and the "newer" Baby size at the boutique. The baby was only available in four colors: black, light pink, violet, indigo. I was debating between the red Nano and black Baby and I decided I wanted a daily bag so chose the black Baby. I want to go back for the Red Nano eventually!! I'm 5'2 so even though the small wasn't overwhelming, it looked more like a "working bag" on me I thought.  I was going to go to Neiman Marcus since they were having the double gift card event ($600!) but they don't carry the Baby size yet. I believe only Saks and Nordstrom have it right now outside of the boutiques. LOOOOVE it more than the prada saffiano


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## amadea88

Arinaroll said:


> Just got my first YSL bag! Sooooo excited to take it out for the first time this weekend!
> I crossed off the small size already and was debating between Nano and the "newer" Baby size at the boutique. The baby was only available in four colors: black, light pink, violet, indigo. I was debating between the red Nano and black Baby and I decided I wanted a daily bag so chose the black Baby. I want to go back for the Red Nano eventually!! I'm 5'2 so even though the small wasn't overwhelming, it looked more like a "working bag" on me I thought.  I was going to go to Neiman Marcus since they were having the double gift card event ($600!) but they don't carry the Baby size yet. I believe only Saks and Nordstrom have it right now outside of the boutiques. LOOOOVE it more than the prada saffiano



It's gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## love will thaw

Arinaroll said:


> Just got my first YSL bag! Sooooo excited to take it out for the first time this weekend!
> I crossed off the small size already and was debating between Nano and the "newer" Baby size at the boutique. The baby was only available in four colors: black, light pink, violet, indigo. I was debating between the red Nano and black Baby and I decided I wanted a daily bag so chose the black Baby. I want to go back for the Red Nano eventually!! I'm 5'2 so even though the small wasn't overwhelming, it looked more like a "working bag" on me I thought.  I was going to go to Neiman Marcus since they were having the double gift card event ($600!) but they don't carry the Baby size yet. I believe only Saks and Nordstrom have it right now outside of the boutiques. LOOOOVE it more than the prada saffiano



It is so pretty! Does the baby have that zip-compartement in the middle?


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

My preciooooooous. I took advantage of the NM double gift card event


----------



## GivenchyLuc

ilovebuttahbags said:


> My preciooooooous. I took advantage of the NM double gift card event


So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Arinaroll

love will thaw said:


> It is so pretty! Does the baby have that zip-compartement in the middle?


It doesn't have the zip compartment. I believe the Small size, which is a size bigger, has it though!


----------



## amadea88

ilovebuttahbags said:


> My preciooooooous. I took advantage of the NM double gift card event



Beautiful!  I adore this color


----------



## LilFendi

whitemusk said:


> I have seen these in blue and pink interior before. They are definitely lighter because they removed additional lining, so it's smooth leather inside and out. One further benefit of this new edition is that the smooth leather outside isn't as prone to scratches as the regular smooth calf leather.



Has anyone seen the new one with the blue or pink interior IRL?  Bergdorf site seems to have the new one with the pink lining and the description states weight of bag is 4lbs!  *gasp* 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...nements%3D&eItemId=prod107500042&cmCat=search


----------



## Mikima0628

I like the medium size! I bought the medium size in green last year!


----------



## bernardett

Wow thank you for this very useful information regarding the differences between the two! If the outerleather is less resistant and the bag is also lighter this will definitely be my first choice between the two. 
But do you guys think the leather interior will scratch easier than the suede?


----------



## Peeks

This soft leather will scuff very easily , a harder leather like the ysl cassandre  model type would be more hard wearing


----------



## luxurista

Could someone tell me if the pebbled grain leather for this bag is more durable? I'm thinking about getting a nano, and not sure which leather to choose. Although I do think the smooth leather looks more polished. Would appreciate any advice, didn't want to take up thread space in case it's been asked already (which I didn't see). Thanks so much!


----------



## luxurista

Nevermind, just saw a thread on that topic!


----------



## whitemusk

bernardett said:


> Wow thank you for this very useful information regarding the differences between the two! If the outerleather is less resistant and the bag is also lighter this will definitely be my first choice between the two.
> But do you guys think the leather interior will scratch easier than the suede?


Well the interior is smooth leather, I don't think it's not as durable as suede, I mean suede leather gets lines easily too. Either way I think it's very luxurious to have smooth leather inside and the additional pop of color really makes the bag stand out.


----------



## Elsatonia

melikey said:


> It's an unfinished/deconstructed Birkin, I like that about it, it just needs to come in a smaller size.


I have seen small and its a very comfortable size for every day!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Arinaroll said:


> It doesn't have the zip compartment. I believe the Small size, which is a size bigger, has it though![/
> 
> 
> Yes, the Small size does have the zip compartment which is very useful as it's large.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

anan said:


> Anyone know the type of leather used on this bag. Is it similar to the leather on the soft Cabas, which has a tendency to lose its shape and a bit more prone to scratches.
> 
> I'm considering getting this bag, but I'm unsure of the leather.


 
I have the small and it has not lost any shape.  I truly cannot see that happening unless you really overload the bag.  It is pretty structured, IMO.  The leather does get scratches but they tend to buff out easily.  It is just a pretty heavy bag.  So far it's been worth it for the lux factor and look BUT if it came to a day trip, I would use something else.


----------



## NYCgirl

Does anyone have a photo of a super scratched up smooth version of the sac de jour? I'm trying to get an idea if it will bother me or not. Thanks!


----------



## bernardett

whitemusk said:


> Well the interior is smooth leather, I don't think it's not as durable as suede, I mean suede leather gets lines easily too. Either way I think it's very luxurious to have smooth leather inside and the additional pop of color really makes the bag stand out.



You are the fuchsia color is gorgeous! I want this bag so bad!


----------



## Presents4me

V


----------



## whiteapple0510

sorry but I find it birkin- much.


----------



## clarayeo

hi,i am new to ysl and i have a few questions regrading the sac de jour..i personally like the small bi color (black and dove white leather) but i've noticed many of you bought solid colors.. is there any reason why not much people buy the bi color? is it about the colour transfer? i also noticed the lining is a fabric lining instead of suede lining..why is that so?is this a newer version or an older version? sorry for asking so many questions since there is no ysl shop at my place so i had to buy it online.. thanks in advance!


----------



## love will thaw

I am currently deciding what color to chose when I am to purchase my SDJ (I finally decided to go for the small- not the baby since it was too small). 

I have no black bags but I am in love with the Fog. I usually wear black and grey clothing, and I was wondering how the fog would look if you wore almost all grey clothing? Does it look good or weird? 

It seems like there aren't that many photos of sdj in action :/


----------



## _lili_

clarayeo said:


> hi,i am new to ysl and i have a few questions regrading the sac de jour..i personally like the small bi color (black and dove white leather) but i've noticed many of you bought solid colors.. is there any reason why not much people buy the bi color? is it about the colour transfer? i also noticed the lining is a fabric lining instead of suede lining..why is that so?is this a newer version or an older version? sorry for asking so many questions since there is no ysl shop at my place so i had to buy it online.. thanks in advance!



I think it's probably because most people do not consider the bi colors to be as versatile as one color versions. I personally really like the black/cream combo, I think it would go with everything. Small is a good size as its not too heavy. Canvas lining will make the bag even lighter than suede lining.


----------



## clarayeo

_lili_ said:


> I think it's probably because most people do not consider the bi colors to be as versatile as one color versions. I personally really like the black/cream combo, I think it would go with everything. Small is a good size as its not too heavy. Canvas lining will make the bag even lighter than suede lining.



i see.. thanks so much for the info


----------



## GivenchyLuc

love will thaw said:


> I am currently deciding what color to chose when I am to purchase my SDJ (I finally decided to go for the small- not the baby since it was too small).
> 
> I have no black bags but I am in love with the Fog. I usually wear black and grey clothing, and I was wondering how the fog would look if you wore almost all grey clothing? Does it look good or weird?
> 
> It seems like there aren't that many photos of sdj in action :/


The fog color is beautiful but if you wear a great deal of gray maybe something else?  A lovely red to give a great pop of color?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

clarayeo said:


> hi,i am new to ysl and i have a few questions regrading the sac de jour..i personally like the small bi color (black and dove white leather) but i've noticed many of you bought solid colors.. is there any reason why not much people buy the bi color? is it about the colour transfer? i also noticed the lining is a fabric lining instead of suede lining..why is that so?is this a newer version or an older version? sorry for asking so many questions since there is no ysl shop at my place so i had to buy it online.. thanks in advance!


 
I too had many of the same questions you have but at the time a friend who sells was able to give me good advice I felt.  I ended up going with the black simply because for the price I was paying and my first YSL (originally ordered the Cabas but it was uneventful to me), I wanted something that would not go out of trend.  She told me that color block often comes in and goes out so to stick with a solid. That does not at all mean that I still don't lust after the white/black color combo.  I think it's stunning.  It's just that I wanted it to be easy to match up etc.  The fog is also stunning and not black so it's a great choice.  I felt red was a fabulous pop but just too hard to match all the time.  The one with the magenta or blue inside is beautiful - black bag with pop!  As for the lining, I don't care if its suede or leather lined but I have decided that that is what lux means to me.  You pay for it in the weight but I'm not sure they can get around this without making a cheaply lined bag with a thin leather or suede lining because these products are heavy and there's not much you can do if you want that feel.  My Celine is a lot lighter as it's leather lined so it definitely works a bit better for a day bag.  Just my take.  So choice wisely, get a lot of pics and try to envision them on you. As for the comment that this isn't Birkin .... well, I'll take the rest of the money I saved by buying YSL for my YSL Monogram Matelassé Shoulder Bag which is my next wish list item.  Unless I had tons of money, I'm not sure I could go out on that limb and spend that on a bag and trust me, I love them.  Happy hunting.


----------



## clarayeo

Syrenitytoo said:


> I too had many of the same questions you have but at the time a friend who sells was able to give me good advice I felt.  I ended up going with the black simply because for the price I was paying and my first YSL (originally ordered the Cabas but it was uneventful to me), I wanted something that would not go out of trend.  She told me that color block often comes in and goes out so to stick with a solid. That does not at all mean that I still don't lust after the white/black color combo.  I think it's stunning.  It's just that I wanted it to be easy to match up etc.  The fog is also stunning and not black so it's a great choice.  I felt red was a fabulous pop but just too hard to match all the time.  The one with the magenta or blue inside is beautiful - black bag with pop!  As for the lining, I don't care if its suede or leather lined but I have decided that that is what lux means to me.  You pay for it in the weight but I'm not sure they can get around this without making a cheaply lined bag with a thin leather or suede lining because these products are heavy and there's not much you can do if you want that feel.  My Celine is a lot lighter as it's leather lined so it definitely works a bit better for a day bag.  Just my take.  So choice wisely, get a lot of pics and try to envision them on you. As for the comment that this isn't Birkin .... well, I'll take the rest of the money I saved by buying YSL for my YSL Monogram Matelassé Shoulder Bag which is my next wish list item.  Unless I had tons of money, I'm not sure I could go out on that limb and spend that on a bag and trust me, I love them.  Happy hunting.



i see.. no wonder most people chose to buy solid colors,i guess i have to reconsider again LOL.. thanks for replying me


----------



## GivenchyLuc

whiteapple0510 said:


> sorry but I find it birkin- much.


It has similarities but IMO is definitely its own bag, it is lovely!!!


----------



## tuowei

whiteapple0510 said:


> sorry but I find it birkin- much.



I like the look of the Birkin but that bag has too much cultural baggage, nevermind the price. I don't like to judge people for their bags, but carrying one I would feel like I don't belong to the club. I don't like being self-conscious about my bag. 

Does anyone else ever feel this way? About any bag?

My earth grey SDJ is just a beautiful bag - it may be heavy but it has no baggage


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Arinaroll said:


> Just got my first YSL bag! Sooooo excited to take it out for the first time this weekend!
> I crossed off the small size already and was debating between Nano and the "newer" Baby size at the boutique. The baby was only available in four colors: black, light pink, violet, indigo. I was debating between the red Nano and black Baby and I decided I wanted a daily bag so chose the black Baby. I want to go back for the Red Nano eventually!! I'm 5'2 so even though the small wasn't overwhelming, it looked more like a "working bag" on me I thought.  I was going to go to Neiman Marcus since they were having the double gift card event ($600!) but they don't carry the Baby size yet. I believe only Saks and Nordstrom have it right now outside of the boutiques. LOOOOVE it more than the prada saffiano


Classic is a classic


----------



## dangerouscurves

tuowei said:


> I like the look of the Birkin but that bag has too much cultural baggage, nevermind the price. I don't like to judge people for their bags, but carrying one I would feel like I don't belong to the club. I don't like being self-conscious about my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else ever feel this way? About any bag?
> 
> 
> 
> My earth grey SDJ is just a beautiful bag - it may be heavy but it has no baggage




If I get a Birkin for free I wouldn't care what club I should belong. You can be sure I'd carry this bag till the day I die!!!!


----------



## _lili_

tuowei said:


> I like the look of the Birkin but that bag has too much cultural baggage, nevermind the price. I don't like to judge people for their bags, but carrying one I would feel like I don't belong to the club. I don't like being self-conscious about my bag.
> 
> Does anyone else ever feel this way? About any bag?
> 
> My earth grey SDJ is just a beautiful bag - it may be heavy but it has no baggage



I know what you mean. I feel this way about Chanel, Dior and LV. I prefer luxury bags which are not as recognisable. I do love the Birkin though. I certainly wouldn't mind getting one as a gift


----------



## Syrenitytoo

clarayeo said:


> i see.. no wonder most people chose to buy solid colors,i guess i have to reconsider again LOL.. thanks for replying me


 
It's ok, I did just that and it's funny because before these two bags in solid black, I would retire black bags for the summer.  These are definitely of a different scope.  I love my YSL Small SDJ and my Celine Micro as they are simply classic and I know I will carry them year round.  The YSL I do have to be a bit more careful with.  But already I am kind of slinging my Celine around simply because the style of the bag allows for that.  It's one bag I shall use til the end of time for sure. They both are actually.  Black matches everything.  I know I shall use a light blue one and a beige quilted and my regular colors but it will be tough to switch out of these fine pieces.  Maybe if I were to be able to have more than one, it would definitely be a color block.  They all have their places.  The bag is just finely made with being showy.


----------



## GivenchyLuc

tuowei said:


> I like the look of the Birkin but that bag has too much cultural baggage, nevermind the price. I don't like to judge people for their bags, but carrying one I would feel like I don't belong to the club. I don't like being self-conscious about my bag.
> 
> Does anyone else ever feel this way? About any bag?
> 
> My earth grey SDJ is just a beautiful bag - it may be heavy but it has no baggage


Carry whatever you like...silly to over think something like this.  No judgement no club...buy one if you would like to.


----------



## Mellee

I'm really late to this party but the SDJ has really been growing on me lately. Considering getting a black SDJ or a black fendi peekaboo. What should I do? Please help!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mellee said:


> I'm really late to this party but the SDJ has really been growing on me lately. Considering getting a black SDJ or a black fendi peekaboo. What should I do? Please help!


They both are classic bag. Very difficult choice! 
- Peekaboo is more expensive
- Peekaboo is lighter
I would go for Peekaboo haha


----------



## monkey731

jazmini said:


> Unfortunately, no....
> It's very small and tight on the top
> For a daily bag I think you should size up for the baby size
> Here is a pic with my Celine Trio (large size)
> HTH


The baby is only 1/4'' size bigger in dimension.. not much of a diff.


----------



## Mellee

LOUKPEACH said:


> They both are classic bag. Very difficult choice!
> - Peekaboo is more expensive
> - Peekaboo is lighter
> I would go for Peekaboo haha


 
Thanks! That's what I'm leaning towards too.


----------



## honeybunch

I posted my dilemma in the Givenchy forum. I really need help from you guys! I need a new bag for work. I had a Miu Miu bow bag and recently sold it cos I didn't like the bows anymore and it was looking really dated. I was trying to decide between the SDJ and the Antigona. Both have been on my wish list for a while as weekend bags but, as I needed a bag for work, I took the plunge and bought the Antigona in the smooth black leather. My style is quite edgy and I thought it was a bit more funky than the SDJ.  When I got it home, however, and tried it with my work outfits, it looked and felt very rigid and boxy and not very practical. When I wear it on the crook of my arm it sticks out a lot cos it's so deep and it sticks out a lot when on my shoulder. It looks best when carried by hand, I think. The SDJ in the small size with the strap seems more practical to me but it's several hundred pounds more and I don't know if it's worth it for something I'll use mainly for work. I feel I could put the extra money towards something from Chanel which I know would be timeless. Some people have said that YSL/Saint Laurent bags have a habit of becoming dated rather quickly and that so many styles have come and gone. I'm worried about that happening with the sac du jour. I'm desperate for a work bag as I'm just carrying my stuff in my laptop bag at the mo as I don't want to take my weekend bags to work (!!) so need to make a decision quick! I'm being indecisive about everything at the moment!! Please help!


----------



## PBinsider

I just want to make sure you all don't miss Amanda's wonderful guide to the Sac de Jour this week on the PurseBlog. I started a thread for it here.


----------



## Kiti

Hmm... Birthday coming up, thinking between Nano and Baby... And simple black colour, even though I have Chanel's Jumbo and Maxi in black. But hey I would go wild and buy this one with gold metal, my C's are SHW. Purchase justified?


----------



## yukaeshi

The Nano is a bit impractical IMO, as it can barely fit a long wallet horizontally. The Baby (Which I own one) is far more practical. Have been using it as a daily bag for 4 months with a small card holder wallet; a pouch for essentials such as tissues, mirror, pens, mini notebook, wet wipes, lip balm/lipstick; long wallet (Bottega Veneta zip-around); and an iPhone 6 Plus and they all fit nicely with some room to spare. But it depends on what you use it for and where you normally go too!


----------



## Kiti

I am propably getting the Baby, reasons are the ones u just said... I was just looking at a bag in same size but from Burberry, and it looked practical, but still like a small bag


----------



## whitemusk

honeybunch said:


> I posted my dilemma in the Givenchy forum. I really need help from you guys! I need a new bag for work. I had a Miu Miu bow bag and recently sold it cos I didn't like the bows anymore and it was looking really dated. I was trying to decide between the SDJ and the Antigona. Both have been on my wish list for a while as weekend bags but, as I needed a bag for work, I took the plunge and bought the Antigona in the smooth black leather. My style is quite edgy and I thought it was a bit more funky than the SDJ.  When I got it home, however, and tried it with my work outfits, it looked and felt very rigid and boxy and not very practical. When I wear it on the crook of my arm it sticks out a lot cos it's so deep and it sticks out a lot when on my shoulder. It looks best when carried by hand, I think. The SDJ in the small size with the strap seems more practical to me but it's several hundred pounds more and I don't know if it's worth it for something I'll use mainly for work. I feel I could put the extra money towards something from Chanel which I know would be timeless. Some people have said that YSL/Saint Laurent bags have a habit of becoming dated rather quickly and that so many styles have come and gone. I'm worried about that happening with the sac du jour. I'm desperate for a work bag as I'm just carrying my stuff in my laptop bag at the mo as I don't want to take my weekend bags to work (!!) so need to make a decision quick! I'm being indecisive about everything at the moment!! Please help!



Hello! I like both the antigona and the sdj, but in my opinion the sdj is more work-appropriate and practical. The sdj has 3 compartments with a middle zip, which makes the organizing easier. Unfortunately the small size sdj (width: approx. 34cm) does not fit a macbook retina 13", so put that into consideration too! However, there will be a new macbook coming out, which will be significantly narrower, so maybe that will fit. I do know that the sdj fits an 11" macbook air. 
Now the question about the style and if sdj is another short-life bag from ysl. Well, I can assure you that sdj will stay a regular for a LONG time. The change in styles and concept has been due to a creative-director change at maison Saint Laurent, but since Hedi Slimane generate a great revenue now at SLP, he is here to stay.
I hope this helps and you shall find your perfect work bag!


----------



## honeybunch

whitemusk said:


> Hello! I like both the antigona and the sdj, but in my opinion the sdj is more work-appropriate and practical. The sdj has 3 compartments with a middle zip, which makes the organizing easier. Unfortunately the small size sdj (width: approx. 34cm) does not fit a macbook retina 13", so put that into consideration too! However, there will be a new macbook coming out, which will be significantly narrower, so maybe that will fit. I do know that the sdj fits an 11" macbook air.
> Now the question about the style and if sdj is another short-life bag from ysl. Well, I can assure you that sdj will stay a regular for a LONG time. The change in styles and concept has been due to a creative-director change at maison Saint Laurent, but since Hedi Slimane generate a great revenue now at SLP, he is here to stay.
> I hope this helps and you shall find your perfect work bag!



Thanks. That's really helpful


----------



## barriebeth

How does the flat and pebbled sac du jour leather wear? I use one bag all year and don't switch. I need a "sturdy" leather bag.


----------



## barriebeth

I tried the baby size on today and I flipped for it!  I'm just not sure how the leather wears. I splurge once every 2 years and I don't ever switch bags. So this would get full time work/play use. But it looks like the leather scratches easily. Anyone have this bag in smooth leather?

Thanks


----------



## barriebeth

luxurista said:


> Nevermind, just saw a thread on that topic!


Hello, what did you determine? I am wondering the same thing about the leather getting scuffed easily.


----------



## luxurista

barriebeth said:


> Hello, what did you determine? I am wondering the same thing about the leather getting scuffed easily.



I didn't end up getting it because I decided on something else. I still think it's beautiful, though! I'm sure the leather would hold up fine as long as you don't abuse the bag. Which color were you thinking?


----------



## luxurista

Can someone post a modeling shot of the Baby?


----------



## barriebeth

I'm curious what bag you did get. I've been going back and forth between the luggage tote, the antigona and SDJ. 
I really want the indigo, it's a light blue. But I think the black will hold its value better. Though I don't like black bags. So not sure!


----------



## Couture_CL

My small SDJ in action today!


----------



## yukaeshi

I've been using my Baby SDJ for about 4 months, everyday, with frequent flying as well, and mine doesn't seem to scratch easily because I do maintenance on it every 2 weeks to 1 month (Depending on heavy the usage is, e.g. if it has been "traumatised" or "abused" with heavier-than-usual usage). Apply leather care cream/gel, then spray with protectant. I find that it scuffs less easily that way, although it's no way immune to deeper scratches from, say, fingernails, though you can buff it out with some leather care cream/gel and it will eventually go away no problem! And the leather/shape is holding out fine


----------



## yukaeshi

Here's a model shot of me with my Baby SDJ:







For reference I am about 5'3. Jimmy Choos on my feet, dress is vintage. The bag is a bit squished in near the hangtag area due to improper storage in the boutique when I got it, but that was the best of the lot they had unfortunately. Though over time it has been smoothening itself out so it looks much better now!


----------



## barriebeth

The red in pebbled looks amazing! Usually I like the smooth leather but with your color I like pebbled much better. 
Gorgeous. 
Can't wait to get mine Mon or Tuesday.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Couture_CL said:


> My small SDJ in action today!


Your bag is a WOW!


----------



## Couture_CL

barriebeth said:


> The red in pebbled looks amazing! Usually I like the smooth leather but with your color I like pebbled much better.
> Gorgeous.
> Can't wait to get mine Mon or Tuesday.





LOUKPEACH said:


> Your bag is a WOW!



Thank you ladies! Funny because I ordered the bag thinking it was smooth leather but the pebbled one came which to me surprise I actually like it more. I think bright color works on pebbled leather better then dark colors perhaps, and I feel like I don't need to baby the bag either. Though not sure if the pebbled leather will hold up over time and not get slouchy.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

yukaeshi said:


> I've been using my Baby SDJ for about 4 months, everyday, with frequent flying as well, and mine doesn't seem to scratch easily because I do maintenance on it every 2 weeks to 1 month (Depending on heavy the usage is, e.g. if it has been "traumatised" or "abused" with heavier-than-usual usage). Apply leather care cream/gel, then spray with protectant. I find that it scuffs less easily that way, although it's no way immune to deeper scratches from, say, fingernails, though you can buff it out with some leather care cream/gel and it will eventually go away no problem! And the leather/shape is holding out fine


 
Can I ask what brand products you are using?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

barriebeth said:


> I'm curious what bag you did get. I've been going back and forth between the luggage tote, the antigona and SDJ.
> I really want the indigo, it's a light blue. But I think the black will hold its value better. Though I don't like black bags. So not sure!


 
I have the Celine Luggage and the YSL SDJ so I can only speak of those two.  In all honesty, I think the YSL is just a fabulous look on the arm but, once I got the Celine (and my first thought was that it was overrated) I could tell by using it that it's a great everyday bag that just doesn't need to be babied to much.  It has the easy to get into open top, it's much more lightweight and is still pretty on the arm.  So, while I wouldn't want to part with either one, I do find the Celine a bit more usable.  The only reason why I have strayed from the Antigona is the width of the bag is just too bulky for my body frame.  I prefer a much slimmer look.  Just my take.  Have fun finding the perfect one for you.


----------



## barriebeth

I got my baby SDJ today. I love the size and it is not too heavy. Though it is beautiful I wish I got in a color. I didn't like the few colors the baby came in and I didn't want to wait till their next collection. The black is a bit boring. 
Thanks for sharing info!


----------



## yukaeshi

Syrenitytoo said:


> Can I ask what brand products you are using?



I'm using Collonil Leather Gel, then sprayed with Collonil Waterstop  You can get them at the Mulberry store! 

Also, regarding the heaviness of the SDJ, I personally don't find it too heavy. I've had bags that made my shoulders ache after an hour or two of shopping (And sore afterwards), but with the SDJ I barely feel it! Maybe the larger sizes, yes, but not the Baby SDJ for me


----------



## mandachong

Hello, I got my baby SDJ recently in pink from mytheresa recently, and apparently the strap was a bit too long for me as i'm petite, any idea where can i get it alter?


----------



## Kiti

mandachong said:


> Hello, I got my baby SDJ recently in pink from mytheresa recently, and apparently the strap was a bit too long for me as i'm petite, any idea where can i get it alter?



I am interested in this also, BUT: are there any "tricks" to alter the strap's lenght without chopping the strap, like there are with Chanel's flap bags chains etc?

Aaand I got my Baby today!!! It's cuter than I expected &#128522; Boring black, but that's sooo me when it comes to bags...  Still wrapped here...


----------



## Kiti

*Whiii birthday, birthday, can't be better than birthday with new bag****


----------



## cheralim

That is a gorgeous red and i love the pebbled leather... Now i'm contemplating on getting it in black!


----------



## OsloLove

Love the bag! Classy,  minimalistic and sharp!


----------



## carebearz

Is the small or baby size smaller? Someone said the small size us one up the nano size, then where does the baby size lies?


----------



## Kiti

I find the sizing confusing also. Nano=Baby and Mini=Baby=Small or Small=Baby size...(edit to add: I was browsing through websites in US and Europe selling SDJ and also checking measurements, and there was a wide range in naming the size I know as Baby, aprox 10 inch wide that is... :/ )


----------



## mdlchic77

carebearz said:


> Is the small or baby size smaller? Someone said the small size us one up the nano size, then where does the baby size lies?







Kiti said:


> I find the sizing confusing also. Nano=Baby and Mini=Baby=Small or Small=Baby size...(edit to add: I was browsing through websites in US and Europe selling SDJ and also checking measurements, and there was a wide range in naming the size I know as Baby, aprox 10 inch wide that is... :/ )




I was confused too until I checked the bag sizes on the Saint Laurent website. Nano=8" baby=10" and small=12". There's one last size, the largest but I'm not sure of the measurements. HTH.


----------



## Kiti

carebearz said:


> Is the small or baby size smaller? Someone said the small size us one up the nano size, then where does the baby size lies?



I checked the smallest size's product card in boutique on Saturday: It said "Mini". My 10 inc wide bag's card says "Nano". My bag is the same size and price than "Baby" in YSL's web site... So my guess is that the next size up is "Small" and then "Large".


----------



## TMT16

I finally got around to buying a nice black bag for work! In love with my new small SDJ [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Wplijnaar

Kiti said:


> I am interested in this also, BUT: are there any "tricks" to alter the strap's lenght without chopping the strap, like there are with Chanel's flap bags chains etc?
> 
> Aaand I got my Baby today!!! It's cuter than I expected &#128522; Boring black, but that's sooo me when it comes to bags...  Still wrapped here...



So gorgeous , love


----------



## nai2012

Arvuitton said:


> A family pic of my SDJ collection! Nano SDJ in royal blue, baby SDJ in fog, and large SDJ in black stamped croc. Thanks for letting me share my newest obsession!!! :blossom:
> 
> View attachment 2855524



Love your family especially the croc! Is it exceptionally heavy in that size ? I'm contemplating the large croc x


----------



## Arvuitton

nai2012 said:


> Love your family especially the croc! Is it exceptionally heavy in that size ? I'm contemplating the large croc x




Thank you ! It's definitely heavy in large lol. And I hardly put anything in it [emoji23]


----------



## nai2012

StevenDaniel said:


> View attachment 2864075
> 
> 
> Thought I would include a photo of the shop itself. Beautiful. The store was built 3 months ago. First Saks to open in 10 years.
> 
> View attachment 2864076
> 
> 
> This is all four sizes next to each other. We don't have any grained leather at the moment, but it can be ordered if need be.



DROOOOL!! Can I ask does the croc come in both earth and fog? I can't decide between the two because they look soooo similar online and don't have a Saint Laurent close by to compare x


----------



## nai2012

Arvuitton said:


> Thank you ! It's definitely heavy in large lol. And I hardly put anything in it [emoji23]



Oh no sore arms, I have my heart set on this bag for my birthday but not sure if I can downsize as small bags don't suit me x


----------



## Arvuitton

nai2012 said:


> Oh no sore arms, I have my heart set on this bag for my birthday but not sure if I can downsize as small bags don't suit me x



Yes I decided on the large because I though it looked better than the smaller sizes. Specially in stamped croc. However it is extremely heavy even when empty.


----------



## ceelasoul

yukaeshi said:


> Here's a model shot of me with my Baby SDJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I am about 5'3. Jimmy Choos on my feet, dress is vintage. The bag is a bit squished in near the hangtag area due to improper storage in the boutique when I got it, but that was the best of the lot they had unfortunately. Though over time it has been smoothening itself out so it looks much better now!


Looks great! I been lusting after this bag for awhile now and I think this size is perfect!


----------



## luxurista

Does anyone know if a full size wallet will fit in the nano?


----------



## katja_246

luxurista said:


> Does anyone know if a full size wallet will fit in the nano?




Saw a video on youtube, by pintsizefashion or similar and she showed that her wallet (a long hermes one) wouldn't fit.. Hope this helps


----------



## luxurista

katja_246 said:


> Saw a video on youtube, by pintsizefashion or similar and she showed that her wallet (a long hermes one) wouldn't fit.. Hope this helps




That's super helpful, thank you!!!


----------



## blindf0ldme

here is my  SDJ in medium croc stamped leather. i got it two weeks ago and im love!!!! its heavy tho....i feel  like ive been working out after carrying it all day lol.


----------



## twinstar633

Baby size SDJ question:

To those with baby size, can it fit an iPad air?
Does it have bigger capacity vs Celine luggage nano? Or similar?
Do you find it to small for an everyday bag ( with long wallet)?
Is the strap too long to be used as shoulder bag? Can you just add holes if too long? I'm 5'3" for reference.

TIA!


----------



## Arvuitton

blindf0ldme said:


> here is my  SDJ in medium croc stamped leather. i got it two weeks ago and im love!!!! its heavy tho....i feel  like ive been working out after carrying it all day lol.




Beautiful!!! Model shots !?


----------



## nai2012

blindf0ldme said:


> here is my  SDJ in medium croc stamped leather. i got it two weeks ago and im love!!!! its heavy tho....i feel  like ive been working out after carrying it all day lol.



Wow love your stamped croc...well I suppose u don't need to put much in it &#128521;


----------



## sammix3

Got the small blush about a month ago.  Been using her since then.  So in love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ms. Khaii

sammix3 said:


> Got the small blush about a month ago.  Been using her since then.  So in love [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2991234




Very nice color! [emoji173]&#65039; love it


----------



## Wplijnaar

sammix3 said:


> Got the small blush about a month ago.  Been using her since then.  So in love [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2991234



She's gorgeous !!!!!!!


----------



## MissAdhd

sammix3 said:


> Got the small blush about a month ago.  Been using her since then.  So in love [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2991234



Oh my god!! Pretty!! Any mod pics? I really want to see some mod pics for size small but there are not many! How do you find the colour? Versatile much? Seeing as it's a light neutral-ish colour I think it'd be quite easy to wear!


----------



## MissAdhd

twinstar633 said:


> Baby size SDJ question:
> 
> To those with baby size, can it fit an iPad air?
> Does it have bigger capacity vs Celine luggage nano? Or similar?
> Do you find it to small for an everyday bag ( with long wallet)?
> Is the strap too long to be used as shoulder bag? Can you just add holes if too long? I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> TIA!



Yeah I want to know about the capacity questions too!! Hope someone can post a "what's in my baby SDJ" haha


----------



## mush211

This bag is beautiful and stands on its own. When I first saw this bag I didn't think Birkin.


----------



## Kyokei

I also didn't think of the Birkin when I saw this bag. I wasn't into it as much from pictures alone but when I saw it in person it was very impressive.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Oooooh how I want one in grey! I'm not even sure which size, probably small. Oh dang.


----------



## blindf0ldme

guys here is my gift card from buying my saint laurent during barneys purple card event! im so excited to go to barneys this weekend !


----------



## mastdug

Nano in fog


----------



## mastdug

Not a great photographer


----------



## mastdug

Another one


----------



## nai2012

My new croc embossed sac de jour in earth


----------



## nai2012

Couldn't wait to wait until I got home so opened it at work. Will add mod pics soon x


----------



## nai2012

The colour looks a lot darker here than in reality. It is very similar to fog but has a slightly darker undertone. One of the SA's sent me comparison shots of earth and fog before I purchased. fog is on the left, Earth on the right on both pics


----------



## nai2012

Mastdug I love your fog nano. It's so cute x


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mastdug said:


> Nano in fog


So cute I love it


----------



## hnor

does anyone know the price of a large Sac De Jour in Paris? will it be significantly cheaper to buy it in Paris than in London?


----------



## missmoimoi

nai2012 said:


> View attachment 2997069
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait to wait until I got home so opened it at work. Will add mod pics soon x




Perfection!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

nai2012 said:


> The colour looks a lot darker here than in reality. It is very similar to fog but has a slightly darker undertone. One of the SA's sent me comparison shots of earth and fog before I purchased. fog is on the left, Earth on the right on both pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997076
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997074




Simply divine - I go mental for colours like this!
Btw, does anyone know how this new bag compares to sdj?  Have not seen any 360 pics of it yet...ships Sept 2015 I think.


----------



## nai2012

missmoimoi said:


> Simply divine - I go mental for colours like this!
> Btw, does anyone know how this new bag compares to sdj?  Have not seen any 360 pics of it yet...ships Sept 2015 I think.
> 
> View attachment 3000214
> 
> View attachment 3000215



Hi 

Thank you, I love it. Though haven't taken it out yet...

Is this the same bag. This link shows the side and back. U can see from these pics that It loses the side gussets...I love the clochette 

http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/women/handbags-monogramme-tote-medium-monogram-saint-laurent-saint-germain-cabas-in-black-crocodile-embossed-leather_cod45267155lx.html#dept=prefall_women_


----------



## MAGJES

nai2012 said:


> The colour looks a lot darker here than in reality. It is very similar to fog but has a slightly darker undertone. One of the SA's sent me comparison shots of earth and fog before I purchased. fog is on the left, Earth on the right on both pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997076
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997074



Thanks so much for this comparison!


----------



## MAGJES

twinstar633 said:


> Baby size SDJ question:
> 
> To those with baby size, can it fit an iPad air?
> Does it have bigger capacity vs Celine luggage nano? Or similar?
> Do you find it to small for an everyday bag ( with long wallet)?
> Is the strap too long to be used as shoulder bag? Can you just add holes if too long? I'm 5'3" for reference.
> 
> TIA!



I can only answer the Celine Nano comparison.  I have both a Celine Nano and the YSL Nano. Those two are comparable in size. The Baby YSL is definitely bigger than the Celine Nano.


----------



## dangerouscurves

missmoimoi said:


> Simply divine - I go mental for colours like this!
> Btw, does anyone know how this new bag compares to sdj?  Have not seen any 360 pics of it yet...ships Sept 2015 I think.
> 
> View attachment 3000214
> 
> View attachment 3000215




OMG! I'm so happy I decided not to get SDJ bag now that I see this!!!! Yaaaaassss!!!!!


----------



## Arvuitton

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG! I'm so happy I decided not to get SDJ bag now that I see this!!!! Yaaaaassss!!!!!



I am as excited as you! It looks like a great size with a shoulder strap... I can't wait for its arrival in stores


----------



## Lyeung1

nai2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you, I love it. Though haven't taken it out yet...
> 
> Is this the same bag. This link shows the side and back. U can see from these pics that It loses the side gussets...I love the clochette
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/women/handbags-monogramme-tote-medium-monogram-saint-laurent-saint-germain-cabas-in-black-crocodile-embossed-leather_cod45267155lx.html#dept=prefall_women_



That croc just ruined my dedication to the sdj.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Hi everyone!

I just got my black calfskin from Neimans today.  I am in love needless to say.
I do see a slight indent on the front of the bag.  I know leathers do have some imperfections but it bothers me a little.  Does anyone else have this issue with their calfskin?
I will post a photo in a mome...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Its at the lower right of the photo


----------



## siimplyh3r

yukaeshi said:


> Here's a model shot of me with my Baby SDJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I am about 5'3. Jimmy Choos on my feet, dress is vintage. The bag is a bit squished in near the hangtag area due to improper storage in the boutique when I got it, but that was the best of the lot they had unfortunately. Though over time it has been smoothening itself out so it looks much better now!


I love the size on you! I'm 5'4 and I'm having the hardest time deciding between a baby and a small.. D: do you mind posting a picture of you just holding the bag?


----------



## lvpradalove

hnor said:


> does anyone know the price of a large Sac De Jour in Paris? will it be significantly cheaper to buy it in Paris than in London?




1990 euro with tax in paris


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bagnshoofetish said:


> Its at the lower right of the photo
> 
> View attachment 3003657


So beautiful


----------



## bagnshoofetish

LOUKPEACH said:


> So beautiful




Thank you!  I hope they have a smooth one to exchange it for.  I love this bag.


----------



## rylolo

classic


----------



## rylolo

but a little bit too heavy


----------



## nai2012

bagnshoofetish said:


> Its at the lower right of the photo
> 
> View attachment 3003657



beautiful bag


----------



## lvpradalove

Is this bag heavy? For the small one how heavy is it? Im thinking of using this as a work bag, but i take the train, would you guys recommend?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

It is a little on the heavy side.  I don't carry much anyway but if you do the thin shoulder strap might become uncomfortable.


----------



## csis

French Lace said:


> [URL="





guys ...do you think this one"croc" could come with gold hardware ??

thank u


----------



## siimplyh3r

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/10/23ED04FC00000578-2867960-image-a-29_1418183877626.jpg

Can anyone identify the size of this sac du jour? Thank you!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I just got back from Neimans.  I'm so glad I did the exchange because I could not stop seeing that crease!


----------



## Wplijnaar

bagnshoofetish said:


> I just got back from Neimans.  I'm so glad I did the exchange because I could not stop seeing that crease!
> 
> View attachment 3011667



Gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

siimplyh3r said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/10/23ED04FC00000578-2867960-image-a-29_1418183877626.jpg
> 
> Can anyone identify the size of this sac du jour? Thank you!



It looks like the small size but without knowing how tall the girl is, hard to tell.  (The small is 12.5" wide)





Wplijnaar said:


> Gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!  It really is.&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## MAGJES

siimplyh3r said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/10/23ED04FC00000578-2867960-image-a-29_1418183877626.jpg
> 
> Can anyone identify the size of this sac du jour? Thank you!



Small for sure


----------



## MAGJES

How cute is this *Violet* Nano size I just purchased!?!


----------



## samale

MAGJES said:


> How cute is this *Violet* Nano size I just purchased!?!




Amazing !!! [emoji7]


----------



## MissAdhd

MAGJES said:


> How cute is this *Violet* Nano size I just purchased!?!




Violet! I have barely seen anyone get that colour! Congrats!


----------



## twinstar633

MAGJES said:


> How cute is this *Violet* Nano size I just purchased!?!



Gorgeous! Im thinking of getting a violet as well. How well does it match day to day outfit?


----------



## Maice

MAGJES said:


> How cute is this *Violet* Nano size I just purchased!?!




That IS cute! Congrats MAGJES!


----------



## aelgtoer

very nice Thinking of getting a large sac de jour myself


----------



## swani

does anyone have a photo comparing the baby and nano?


----------



## aelgtoer

You can check out this link. http://cultstatus.com.au/blogs/news/16045729-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-which-size#.VW1Wv8sZ7qA. They do not have the large for comparison tho


----------



## aelgtoer

Purseblog in fact has a comprehensive comparison. http://www.purseblog.com/ysl-handbags/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-bag/


----------



## Saarke

I'm going to Paris this saturday and want to buy a bag!
But I'm stil in doubt between 3 bags 
Fendi 2jours Mini
Sac De Jour Baby
Sac De Jour Nano


I'm afraid the Fendi will loose it shape and the Sac De Jour has no zipper or private compartement. Any toughts on this?


Does anyone know the current prices of these items?


Thank you!


x Saar


----------



## chupachups1

I just saw the Sac De Jour Small Carryall Bag in actions and love both of them! Both of them are equally light and will make excellent work bags!  Which one should I pick?  The Saint Germain tote has a slightly more affordable price at ~USD2,000.

The Sac De Jour has a Black exterior and a blue interior and is made in one single, softer leather and the new medium monogram saint germain tote bag in black and silver in, so it is less structured in real life than in picture.  The Saint Germain is made with textured leather.

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...eather_cod45267153xi.html#dept=prefall_women_

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Sain...id%3D29886&eItemId=prod107500042&cmCat=search


----------



## IzzySmi

Saarke said:


> I'm going to Paris this saturday and want to buy a bag!
> But I'm stil in doubt between 3 bags
> Fendi 2jours Mini
> Sac De Jour Baby
> Sac De Jour Nano
> 
> 
> I'm afraid the Fendi will loose it shape and the Sac De Jour has no zipper or private compartement. Any toughts on this?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the current prices of these items?
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> x Saar



I have the SDJ Nano in black and I adore it, I have been using it everyday since I received it at Christmas. It's such a lovely chic bag. 
My mum has already purchased my birthday gift for later this year and it is the Fendi Petite 2Jours in Brick, this is also a gorgeous bag. Obviously I have not been able to use it yet, but she did let me look at it before it was put away . 
The SDJ is definitely more structured as the 2jours has softer/slouchier leather at the sides, but the 2jours petite is much larger than the nano SDJ however is the same size as the baby SDJ. 
I can't speak for Paris but the current prices for the bags in the UK are:
SDJ Nano: £1415
SDJ Baby: £1550
2Jours Petite: £1220.
Which colours were you considering?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Saarke said:


> I'm afraid the Fendi will loose it shape and the Sac De Jour has no zipper or private compartement. Any toughts on this?



The small and large Sacs have 2 zippered compartments - one in the middle and one on the inside wall.


----------



## Saarke

IzzySmi said:


> I have the SDJ Nano in black and I adore it, I have been using it everyday since I received it at Christmas. It's such a lovely chic bag.
> My mum has already purchased my birthday gift for later this year and it is the Fendi Petite 2Jours in Brick, this is also a gorgeous bag. Obviously I have not been able to use it yet, but she did let me look at it before it was put away .
> The SDJ is definitely more structured as the 2jours has softer/slouchier leather at the sides, but the 2jours petite is much larger than the nano SDJ however is the same size as the baby SDJ.
> I can't speak for Paris but the current prices for the bags in the UK are:
> SDJ Nano: £1415
> SDJ Baby: £1550
> 2Jours Petite: £1220.
> Which colours were you considering?


 


Oh Lucky you!  I would love to own both bags, then I only need to worry about which color to choose 
I like the size of the 2jours petite, So in SDJ I would have to go for the "baby" option. Oh decisions! 
I guess I'll make up my mind when I'm in the store saturday and see them in real life.
I would like a lighter color for summer! Was thinking greige or pale pink. I saw this amazing color on my theresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/de-de/sac-...um=Retargeting&utm_campaign=de_xplosion_01_de Hopefully they have it in the store!


Thank you for your help! X


----------



## Saarke

bagnshoofetish said:


> The small and large Sacs have 2 zippered compartments - one in the middle and one on the inside wall.


 

Thank you!  x


----------



## IzzySmi

Saarke said:


> Oh Lucky you!  I would love to own both bags, then I only need to worry about which color to choose
> I like the size of the 2jours petite, So in SDJ I would have to go for the "baby" option. Oh decisions!
> I guess I'll make up my mind when I'm in the store saturday and see them in real life.
> I would like a lighter color for summer! Was thinking greige or pale pink. I saw this amazing color on my theresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/de-de/sac-...um=Retargeting&utm_campaign=de_xplosion_01_de Hopefully they have it in the store!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help! X



Haha, yes i'm very lucky but I didn't get them at the same time. Quite a few months in between purchases, so you may end up with both bags too! .
Have you checked out the All things 2Jours thread? There are a few lovely pinks and greys on there too!
That colour is lovely .
Good luck! Hope you find one you truly love and enjoy your trip.


----------



## swani

aelgtoer said:


> You can check out this link. http://cultstatus.com.au/blogs/news/16045729-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-which-size#.VW1Wv8sZ7qA. They do not have the large for comparison tho


thank you! great comparisons of the bag. i've been eyeing the bag for so long and still can't make a decision on which size..haha


----------



## Ti.Na

swani said:


> thank you! great comparisons of the bag. i've been eyeing the bag for so long and still can't make a decision on which size..haha


This may help....http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-saint-laurent-sac-902260.html


----------



## March786

Thankyou for posting comparison! I'm in the same situation, can't decide on size [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## aelgtoer

Went for the large sac de jour in amarena. Perfect size for me as I'm a guy. Loving it  https://www.dropbox.com/s/sfuoq9lvf0b795c/20150603_222132.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Saarke

IzzySmi said:


> Haha, yes i'm very lucky but I didn't get them at the same time. Quite a few months in between purchases, so you may end up with both bags too! .
> Have you checked out the All things 2Jours thread? There are a few lovely pinks and greys on there too!
> That colour is lovely .
> Good luck! Hope you find one you truly love and enjoy your trip.


 

Oh no I'll have to check the "All things 2jours thread" asap! 
Normally I save up for 1 bag every year, so perhaps next year the other one? Who knows! I'm curious to see the both in real life. I'll let you know what I end up with. 


XO


----------



## IzzySmi

Saarke said:


> Oh no I'll have to check the "All things 2jours thread" asap!
> Normally I save up for 1 bag every year, so perhaps next year the other one? Who knows! I'm curious to see the both in real life. I'll let you know what I end up with.
> 
> 
> XO



Excellent, I love that thread! There have been some good posts on what fits inside the 2Jours Petite too .
They're both fabulous bags, I definitely wanted the SDJ first though. 
Yes please do, post pics if you can! I hope you find one perfect for you and at a good deal .


----------



## Saarke

IzzySmi said:


> Excellent, I love that thread! There have been some good posts on what fits inside the 2Jours Petite too .
> 
> They're both fabulous bags, I definitely wanted the SDJ first though.
> 
> Yes please do, post pics if you can! I hope you find one perfect for you and at a good deal .




Hey Izzy, went to Paris yesterday! [emoji4] stopped by Chanel (mini flap or woc), Fendi, Saint Laurent and Dior! Chanel turned out to be to expensive IMO for the mini (2300) or the woc (1750) after the latest price increase. My mom was not really a Fendi fan (still on my list for sure!) and the Saint Laurent Baby (1750) couldn't close [emoji17] that was a deal breaker for me. It even had a seperate zip compartement. Such a shame cause I really liked it! But I won't feel safe walking around with a handbag that has nothing that closes. To my surprise I found a poudre pink mini handbag at Dior! Never tought I would... It's the Miss Dior Promenade! Here are some pictures (color is much lighter in real life). I hope they'll adjust the Saint Laurent Baby in the future with a zip compartement, cause I really liked it [emoji17] fingers crossed!


----------



## IzzySmi

Saarke said:


> Hey Izzy, went to Paris yesterday! [emoji4] stopped by Chanel (mini flap or woc), Fendi, Saint Laurent and Dior! Chanel turned out to be to expensive IMO for the mini (2300) or the woc (1750) after the latest price increase. My mom was not really a Fendi fan (still on my list for sure!) and the Saint Laurent Baby (1750) couldn't close [emoji17] that was a deal breaker for me. It even had a seperate zip compartement. Such a shame cause I really liked it! But I won't feel safe walking around with a handbag that has nothing that closes. To my surprise I found a poudre pink mini handbag at Dior! Never tought I would... It's the Miss Dior Promenade! Here are some pictures (color is much lighter in real life). I hope they'll adjust the Saint Laurent Baby in the future with a zip compartement, cause I really liked it [emoji17] fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023098
> View attachment 3023099
> View attachment 3023100
> View attachment 3023101



Hi Saarke, Hope you had an awesome time .
I've been considering a Chanel WOC/mini flap too but had forgotten about the price increase . 
Ohh, i'm so sorry, I completely forgot to mention the SDJ didn't close/have a zip.
Oh it's gorgeous . Congrats on your new bag, she's a beauty!


----------



## Saarke

IzzySmi said:


> Hi Saarke, Hope you had an awesome time .
> 
> I've been considering a Chanel WOC/mini flap too but had forgotten about the price increase .
> 
> Ohh, i'm so sorry, I completely forgot to mention the SDJ didn't close/have a zip.
> 
> Oh it's gorgeous . Congrats on your new bag, she's a beauty!




Hey Izzy! Yes unfotunatley the mini and the woc increased like every other classic bag [emoji17] I do think if you are considering one and have the money, buy it this year. The SA told me everything will keep on increasing each year. No problem about the SDJ, I did really love it! Amazing bag... Maybe soon. As I can get over the not closing part [emoji6]


----------



## siimplyh3r

bagnshoofetish said:


> It looks like the small size but without knowing how tall the girl is, hard to tell.  (The small is 12.5" wide)





MAGJES said:


> Small for sure



Thank you ladies


----------



## young breezy

I just bought my Sac De Jour last month and I love it. I wanted either black, gray or navy, and the store had black in small for 20 000 NOK (~2500 USD), and gray in small for 15 000 NOK (~1880 USD). The reason for the (significant) price difference was the the gray was from last season. I wasn't planning to buy it yet but I jumped at the chance to save 5k. 

I think it's a very practical bag and I looove the suede lining. I'm a bit scared of scratches and stuff but I'll just have to baby this one a bit. 

As for the Birkin comparison, I definitively see it. It's kind of a poor man's birkin, haha. I don't think the design is so close that it makes the bag a copy though.


----------



## MissAdhd

My new baby!


----------



## March786

MissAdhd said:


> My new baby!




Absolutely beautiful bag and colour, I loooooooooove it, enjoy [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## MissAdhd

March786 said:


> Absolutely beautiful bag and colour, I loooooooooove it, enjoy [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Thank you so much! Me too and I will!!!!


----------



## Saarke

MissAdhd said:


> My new baby!




Pretty!!


----------



## MissAdhd

Saarke said:


> Pretty!!



Thank u! Your Dior is gorgeous  it's too bad you don't like open bags!


----------



## Saarke

MissAdhd said:


> Thank u! Your Dior is gorgeous  it's too bad you don't like open bags!




Thanks! I don't hate open bags completly  
I just like a zipper compartement where I can securely keep my wallet and phone 
Perhaps in the future Saint Laurent will create this in there Baby SDJ as well. I will be the first in store


----------



## MissAdhd

Saarke said:


> Thanks! I don't hate open bags completly
> I just like a zipper compartement where I can securely keep my wallet and phone
> Perhaps in the future Saint Laurent will create this in there Baby SDJ as well. I will be the first in store



That's how I feel!! I was between baby size and small size and that was a big decision factor! I prefer my wallet in the zipped compartments too! I just could not wait for them to change that since the size is so new!


----------



## Saarke

MissAdhd said:


> That's how I feel!! I was between baby size and small size and that was a big decision factor! I prefer my wallet in the zipped compartments too! I just could not wait for them to change that since the size is so new!


 
HAHA! Thank God I'm not the only one 
Fingers crossed that there will be a SDJ Baby with zipper compartement very soon!


----------



## shopjulynne

my saks sa has a red small sac de jour on sale for $1377, pm me if you want his info.


----------



## shopjulynne

it's the one in the back, he told me there's a small scratch on the bag, I have the picture but somehow can't upload it.


----------



## MissAdhd

Saarke said:


> HAHA! Thank God I'm not the only one
> Fingers crossed that there will be a SDJ Baby with zipper compartement very soon!



When it comes out, I will get another colour!! hehehe


----------



## March786

shopjulynne said:


> my saks sa has a red small sac de jour on sale for $1377, pm me if you want his info.



Ohhhhh that's beautiful, I'm v v tempted but would need to find it in the UK &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Saarke

MissAdhd said:


> When it comes out, I will get another colour!! hehehe


 
For Sure!!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shopjulynne said:


> it's the one in the back, he told me there's a small scratch on the bag, I have the picture but somehow can't upload it.


In love with these two


----------



## febulous_me

My new baby... Chose the one in Red!


----------



## March786

febulous_me said:


> My new baby... Chose the one in Red!



It's sooooo beautiful and what a beautiful red


----------



## Kyokei

Saarke said:


> HAHA! Thank God I'm not the only one
> Fingers crossed that there will be a SDJ Baby with zipper compartement very soon!



That's exactly the reason I didn't buy the SDJ. I went to Saint Laurent planning to buy it but when I saw it didn't have a zip closure I decided against it. Even the small size which I was planning to buy only had the compartment... It's a shame because every time I see this bag I remember how much I love the look of it and am tempted all over again.


----------



## siimplyh3r

Finally got my hands on a small black SDJ in smooth leather and gold hardware! I'm in LOVE at first sight.  This may be a stupid question but I'm confused about "opening up the bag".. do you undo the snap buttons or is that just for show?


----------



## aelgtoer

siimplyh3r said:


> Finally got my hands on a small black SDJ in smooth leather and gold hardware! I'm in LOVE at first sight.  This may be a stupid question but I'm confused about "opening up the bag".. do you undo the snap buttons or is that just for show?



Yes you can to expand the size of the bag and fit more. It's entirely functional! Got the large amarena SDJ myself and am loving it


----------



## MissAdhd

febulous_me said:


> My new baby... Chose the one in Red!



Gorgeous in red!!


----------



## siimplyh3r

aelgtoer said:


> Yes you can to expand the size of the bag and fit more. It's entirely functional! Got the large amarena SDJ myself and am loving it


Thanks for the confirmation! The sides are so stiff right now.. can't wait to break this bag in  The suede lining feels amazing but I'm paranoid about ruining it. How are you taking care of your SDJ?


----------



## aelgtoer

siimplyh3r said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! The sides are so stiff right now.. can't wait to break this bag in  The suede lining feels amazing but I'm paranoid about ruining it. How are you taking care of your SDJ?



No worries! It's actually quite hardy they made the current bags to be stiffer and more structured such that bags wouldn't lose their shape (don't abuse them tho!) The original first season bags were softer and could be slouchier. 

Love the suede too, just avoid any water bottles or cologne sprays/ unsecured pens that may cause spills or marks. A suede brush to raise the nap would be more than sufficient every month or so I feel. For the exterior, you can just condition it lightly with your usual leather products once every few months or so.

It's quite hardy just be careful of scratches on that soft, smooth leather


----------



## elliechiew

I'm actually looking for either nano or baby.. Anyone here can share the difference between nano and baby please.. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## mdlchic77

elliechiew said:


> I'm actually looking for either nano or baby.. Anyone here can share the difference between nano and baby please.. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Nano is the smallest of the sac de jours. It's about 8" and the baby is about 10". If you are familiar with Celine's nano they are similar in size and the baby is similar in size to Fendi's petite 2jours.


----------



## MissAdhd

elliechiew said:


> I'm actually looking for either nano or baby.. Anyone here can share the difference between nano and baby please.. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



What colour are you after  if you just want a small micro bag then nano is perfect but I find that baby size still gives a cute look whilst being slightly more practical!


----------



## efeu

elliechiew said:


> I'm actually looking for either nano or baby.. Anyone here can share the difference between nano and baby please.. [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




I've had the nano and eventually sold it
despite it's really cute, I have difficultly putting in and taking out my long wallet... this really bugs me! 
if only the baby size was released earlier [emoji28]


----------



## elliechiew

Size comparison between nano & baby [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Saarke

Kyokei said:


> That's exactly the reason I didn't buy the SDJ. I went to Saint Laurent planning to buy it but when I saw it didn't have a zip closure I decided against it. Even the small size which I was planning to buy only had the compartment... It's a shame because every time I see this bag I remember how much I love the look of it and am tempted all over again.




I know! I keep on looking to the bag. It's such a stunner! But I really need a zip pocket. Keeping my eye on it, as soon as they bring a baby SDJ with zipper compartment I'll be the first in line! [emoji4]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Dying to have this pink for the longest time. I finally got it at a mark down! Hooray!
It is my second SDJ but the first in this small size.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Seedlessplum said:


> Dying to have this pink for the longest time. I finally got it at a mark down! Hooray!
> It is my second SDJ but the first in this small size.
> 
> View attachment 3037627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037623


Wow congrats. Beautiful Pink


----------



## March786

Seedlessplum said:


> Dying to have this pink for the longest time. I finally got it at a mark down! Hooray!
> It is my second SDJ but the first in this small size.
> 
> View attachment 3037627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037623



I looooooooveeeee this, have my eye on it too, but I reallyyyyyyy want a boy bag this year &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## parisianxchic

Help! Which one should i keep? Nude grained leather with grosgrain lining and silver hardware or the black smooth leather with suede lining and gold hardware? Ih how i wish the nude came with suede interior and gold hardware, that would be my dream bag! I love the look of the smooth leather cos of the beautiful suede lining however am concerned with scratches. The smooth leather on display already has visible scratches in it


----------



## ARashid

I wanted the black Nano in grained leather but there wasn't much price difference with the baby in smooth leather. And that suede interior totally did it for me. Of course the smooth leather got me worried because of scratches etc. But at the end I settled for the baby because it would fit my long wallet. So here's my new "baby"!!


----------



## ARashid

parisianxchic said:


> Help! Which one should i keep? Nude grained leather with grosgrain lining and silver hardware or the black smooth leather with suede lining and gold hardware? Ih how i wish the nude came with suede interior and gold hardware, that would be my dream bag! I love the look of the smooth leather cos of the beautiful suede lining however am concerned with scratches. The smooth leather on display already has visible scratches in it




In terms of weight I'd suggest keep the nude, the suede interior makes it a little heavier. I have a baby in smooth leather with suede interior. Again depends on your lifestyle if you're ok with the weight [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Prada Prince

I managed to get this beautiful navy blue Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour in smooth leather on sale at Harrods. Absolutely thrilled with it!


----------



## March786

Prada Prince said:


> I managed to get this beautiful navy blue Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour in smooth leather on sale at Harrods. Absolutely thrilled with it!
> 
> View attachment 3040152



Awww wow that's stunning!!!!! Were you able to get it because your a rewards member?


----------



## aelgtoer

Prada Prince said:


> I managed to get this beautiful navy blue Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour in smooth leather on sale at Harrods. Absolutely thrilled with it!
> 
> View attachment 3040152



Gorgeous! Have the large sac du jour in amarena and love it too


----------



## nai2012

Prada Prince said:


> I managed to get this beautiful navy blue Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour in smooth leather on sale at Harrods. Absolutely thrilled with it!
> 
> View attachment 3040152



Wow it's beautiful x


----------



## Prada Prince

March786 said:


> Awww wow that's stunning!!!!! Were you able to get it because your a rewards member?



Yes, that's right, I had access to the sale preview this past weekend. 



aelgtoer said:


> Gorgeous! Have the large sac du jour in amarena and love it too





nai2012 said:


> Wow it's beautiful x



Thank you! Wore it out to dinner that same evening that I got it


----------



## pandablush

My only SDJ - a grained taupe sdj!


----------



## pandablush

Prada Prince said:


> I managed to get this beautiful navy blue Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour in smooth leather on sale at Harrods. Absolutely thrilled with it!
> 
> View attachment 3040152




She's very beautiful! A very versatile bag esp for work!


----------



## Prada Prince

pandablush said:


> She's very beautiful! A very versatile bag esp for work!



Thank you! Haven't decided whether to use it for work yet.


----------



## pandablush

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! Haven't decided whether to use it for work yet.




The bag itself is quite heavy so it's going to be my last SDJ - u can only fill so much until it gets too heavy xD


----------



## aldal

Prada Prince said:


> I managed to get this beautiful navy blue Saint Laurent large Sac De Jour in smooth leather on sale at Harrods. Absolutely thrilled with it!
> 
> View attachment 3040152



LOVE this color!!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

pandablush said:


> My only SDJ - a grained taupe sdj!
> 
> View attachment 3041679


Is this the small?


----------



## Prada Prince

pandablush said:


> The bag itself is quite heavy so it's going to be my last SDJ - u can only fill so much until it gets too heavy xD



Haha, duly noted.  



aldal said:


> LOVE this color!!



Thanks!


----------



## pandablush

shoptilludrop4 said:


> Is this the small?




I think so.. Is there a bigger one? I know there's a baby sdj  im so confused with the sizing of bags since i have so many brands in my head (small, baby, nano, micro XD )


----------



## Prada Prince

pandablush said:


> I think so.. Is there a bigger one? I know there's a baby sdj  im so confused with the sizing of bags since i have so many brands in my head (small, baby, nano, micro XD )



Yeah I think yours is a small since there is a shoulder strap. 

I think it goes Nano, Baby, Small and Large (only one without a strap).


----------



## shoptilludrop4

pandablush said:


> I think so.. Is there a bigger one? I know there's a baby sdj  im so confused with the sizing of bags since i have so many brands in my head (small, baby, nano, micro XD )



Love the way it looks the nano and baby are really small 

Is yours taupe I almost bought that color and decided with a pale pink :/


----------



## Fi0naxx

I'm thinking of getting a sac du jour in small. Do you think the strap will be too long on me if I'm around 5'3?


----------



## aldal

Hi All!
I'm new to the SDJ world and was wondering -- was there ever a year where the largest SDJ had a shoulder strap? I know the current large doesn't have one, but what about the "old" large SDJ? thanks!


----------



## aelgtoer

aldal said:


> Hi All!
> I'm new to the SDJ world and was wondering -- was there ever a year where the largest SDJ had a shoulder strap? I know the current large doesn't have one, but what about the "old" large SDJ? thanks!



Nope. The old one was even larger. Length 40cm as compared to the current 36.5cm. The large never had shoulder straps.


----------



## aldal

aelgtoer said:


> Nope. The old one was even larger. Length 40cm as compared to the current 36.5cm. The large never had shoulder straps.


thank you so much! really appreciate the info


----------



## aelgtoer

aldal said:


> thank you so much! really appreciate the info



No problem!


----------



## nai2012

pandablush said:


> The bag itself is quite heavy so it's going to be my last SDJ - u can only fill so much until it gets too heavy xD



Yes I feel the same, the SDJ is my fave bag but the weight is too much..I have a large in croc and if I have anything more than my purse inside, my arm starts to ache...plus the large doesn't come with a shoulder strap &#128528;


----------



## Yuki85

nai2012 said:


> Yes I feel the same, the SDJ is my fave bag but the weight is too much..I have a large in croc and if I have anything more than my purse inside, my arm starts to ache...plus the large doesn't come with a shoulder strap [emoji52]




I agree! I love my large SDJ but usually I just use it when I know that ether I drive or I don't need to car it too long on my arm! Otherwise it will be too heave for my back and arm!


----------



## aelgtoer

Yuki85 said:


> I agree! I love my large SDJ but usually I just use it when I know that ether I drive or I don't need to car it too long on my arm! Otherwise it will be too heave for my back and arm!



On the bright side of things I usually think about the mini workout I'm getting when I carry it


----------



## minami

Wow I love everyone's sdj totes! I tried on the baby and I loved the size but can't really use a bag that is so open as I tend to wear my bags a little behind me.  I'll probably get the small I think - I have to go to the store and see if the middle compartment can fit my long wallet though.

Do you gals like to use bag charms on your sdj totes? So far I haven't seen any pics here. I've just recently started to think that charms are really cute! Thanks


----------



## llyymyc

My new nano sdj in burgundy!! Even though I can't fit a lot but I love how cute it is


----------



## shoptilludrop4

I just want to mention in case everyone is curious the grey is so beautiful in person I saw the new one today at saks they just got it in .. The small bag is a good size.. I personally love the large it's very similar size to the Celine mine luggage because I was carrying it today I compared it is larger than the mini luggage but it wasn't extreme it looked great


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Oh and the blue this year is so gorgeous it's exactly what u expect a royal blue to look like in case anyone wanted to know


----------



## Opai

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 3045986
> 
> 
> My new nano sdj in burgundy!! Even though I can't fit a lot but I love how cute it is


Beautiful bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 3045986
> 
> 
> My new nano sdj in burgundy!! Even though I can't fit a lot but I love how cute it is


So classy and classic. Congrats


----------



## Maice

minami said:


> Wow I love everyone's sdj totes! I tried on the baby and I loved the size but can't really use a bag that is so open as I tend to wear my bags a little behind me.  I'll probably get the small I think - I have to go to the store and see if the middle compartment can fit my long wallet though.
> 
> Do you gals like to use bag charms on your sdj totes? So far I haven't seen any pics here. I've just recently started to think that charms are really cute! Thanks



Here's a pic of my small black SDJ with a Fendi bag bug (his official name is Bagood, but I like calling him my Furry-Faced Friend :giggles


----------



## minami

Maice said:


> Here's a pic of my small black SDJ with a Fendi bag bug (his official name is Bagood, but I like calling him my Furry-Faced Friend :giggles




Thanks for sharing! He adds such a fun vibe &#128077;


----------



## minami

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 3045986
> 
> 
> My new nano sdj in burgundy!! Even though I can't fit a lot but I love how cute it is




Very pretty! Looks like a rich shade of brown in certain light? Congrats!!


----------



## Juliec786

Hi. Does anyone know any SA's who may have any sac de jours on sale? I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## Maice

minami said:


> Thanks for sharing! He adds such a fun vibe &#128077;



You're welcome! I agree, he really does add such a fun vibe


----------



## mdlchic77

shoptilludrop4 said:


> I just want to mention in case everyone is curious the grey is so beautiful in person I saw the new one today at saks they just got it in .. The small bag is a good size.. I personally love the large it's very similar size to the Celine mine luggage because I was carrying it today I compared it is larger than the mini luggage but it wasn't extreme it looked great




Thanks for sharing this! Is it a new grey for fall or a previous grey such as fog or earth?


----------



## saruch

Does anyone know where I can buy Saint Laurent in Belgium or Netherlands?
I just checked and there arent any stores...


----------



## llyymyc

LOUKPEACH said:


> So classy and classic. Congrats



thanks i think i prefer her over celine nano...


----------



## llyymyc

minami said:


> Very pretty! Looks like a rich shade of brown in certain light? Congrats!!



Maybe but i think the SA said the code was magenta so its supposed to be reddish brown?


----------



## shoptilludrop4

mdlchic77 said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Is it a new grey for fall or a previous grey such as fog or earth?



I believe it was new the girl at barneys said they just got it in 

It was a dark grey I loved it but I already ordered the pale blush


----------



## MJconfessions

My first SJD! So glad I didn't get the original stamped croc. I love this stamped alligator - so much more realistic! Didn't love that the previous croc was so "uniform" patterned. This bag looks charcoal in sunlight and dark emerald in indoor lighting. So special [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## March786

MJconfessions said:


> My first SJD! So glad I didn't get the original stamped croc. I love this stamped alligator - so much more realistic! Didn't love that the previous croc was so "uniform" patterned. This bag looks charcoal in sunlight and dark emerald in indoor lighting. So special [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3052760




Oh wooowwwwwwww that's stunning!!!! Loveeeee it, congrats on your beautiful bag [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Nicky75

MJconfessions said:


> My first SJD! So glad I didn't get the original stamped croc. I love this stamped alligator - so much more realistic! Didn't love that the previous croc was so "uniform" patterned. This bag looks charcoal in sunlight and dark emerald in indoor lighting. So special [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3052760


Excellent choice -- it's beautiful!  Enjoy it!


----------



## djrr

After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather 
On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## leechiyong

Contemplating buying my first SDJ (and SLP for that matter), so been reading through the thread.  Love seeing everyone's bags.


----------



## MissAdhd

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations! They're gorgeous


----------



## Nicky75

Has anyone seen in person the "light gray" Sac de Jour in grained leather currently being sold online at Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom?  Is this the same as Fog or is it a lighter gray?  I'm planning my first SDJ purchase.  Thanks!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Lucky you, both are so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## djrr

Designerhbgirl said:


> Lucky you, both are so pretty. Congrats!





MissAdhd said:


> Congratulations! They're gorgeous





leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks for your comments 
For all of you SDJ owners, I was wondering do you ever get nervous carrying SDJ out in crowded areas since it's an open top bag? What do you do to keep your belongings safe? 
I'm thinking about carrying it when I travel, but not sure if it's a good idea.


----------



## MissAdhd

djrr said:


> Thanks for your comments
> For all of you SDJ owners, I was wondering do you ever get nervous carrying SDJ out in crowded areas since it's an open top bag? What do you do to keep your belongings safe?
> I'm thinking about carrying it when I travel, but not sure if it's a good idea.



I used to carry my Prada double zip lux tote a lot and it's in a similar situation with open top, what I do is wear it on the crook of my arm, bring my right elbow forward, and if it's THAT crowded I will use my left arm to press close the top and push bag against my body,

HOWEVER, the SDJ compared to the Prada, has a VERY tight opening, so I don't think I'll be too concerned, I will also be storing wallets and precious belongings in the zipped compartment so it should be fine  I am quite aware of my surroundings so -touchwood- I have not had any problems yet.


----------



## MissAdhd

djrr said:


> Thanks for your comments
> For all of you SDJ owners, I was wondering do you ever get nervous carrying SDJ out in crowded areas since it's an open top bag? What do you do to keep your belongings safe?
> I'm thinking about carrying it when I travel, but not sure if it's a good idea.



I also want to add that I've carried my Prada in crowded subways and I was okay, just make sure the opening of the bag is constantly on the corner of your eye, like keep aware.

Have a safe trip!! In the future


----------



## djrr

MissAdhd said:


> I also want to add that I've carried my Prada in crowded subways and I was okay, just make sure the opening of the bag is constantly on the corner of your eye, like keep aware.
> 
> Have a safe trip!! In the future



I see. Thanks for sharing! I have the baby and nano SDJ which doesn't have zippered compartments in the middle. I guess it also depends on where you are. The city I live in is relatively safe compared to some cities I've visited on Euro trips. The open top is probably the only reason that concerns me and is stopping me from getting a third SDJ...


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Question

If my sac de jour has a middle compartment and a strap it's probably the small size right? 
The next size up doesn't have a long strap? 

The sizes we're off on far fetch so I want to double check


----------



## Kyokei

djrr said:


> Thanks for your comments
> For all of you SDJ owners, I was wondering do you ever get nervous carrying SDJ out in crowded areas since it's an open top bag? What do you do to keep your belongings safe?
> I'm thinking about carrying it when I travel, but not sure if it's a good idea.



I just got mine yesterday and haven't brought it out yet, but I live in NYC and the lack of top zipper was the reason I held off on buying it for a while. However, my wallet, business card holder, phone, and other valuables all fit within the zippered compartment and other zipped section. That's one of the reasons I got the small size rather than a baby or nano actually.

I don't plan on putting anything important outside the zippered compartment. Maybe a scarf or a book or something like that.


----------



## djrr

Kyokei said:


> I just got mine yesterday and haven't brought it out yet, but I live in NYC and the lack of top zipper was the reason I held off on buying it for a while. However, my wallet, business card holder, phone, and other valuables all fit within the zippered compartment and other zipped section. That's one of the reasons I got the small size rather than a baby or nano actually.
> 
> I don't plan on putting anything important outside the zippered compartment. Maybe a scarf or a book or something like that.



Yeah, too bad the small size looks too big on me. That's why I only got the smaller sizes, which doesn't have zipper compartments. I guess sometimes when a bag is so pretty I overlook its practicality.


----------



## febulous_me

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I have the one in red too but in a bigger size. Both are gorgeous!! Congrats on your new purchase. The strap is indeed long for carrying on side and short for cross body.


----------



## Miss World

llyymyc said:


> View attachment 3045986
> 
> 
> My new nano sdj in burgundy!! Even though I can't fit a lot but I love how cute it is



Absolutely beautiful bag! I've always loved burgundy colored handbags. The more and more i see the SDJ Nano, the harder it is becoming for me to resist purchasing one, they are so cute and compact.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Nicky75 said:


> Has anyone seen in person the "light gray" Sac de Jour in grained leather currently being sold online at Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom?  Is this the same as Fog or is it a lighter gray?  I'm planning my first SDJ purchase.  Thanks!



It is lighter than the fog I saw it today in store


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Miss World said:


> Absolutely beautiful bag! I've always loved burgundy colored handbags. The more and more i see the SDJ Nano, the harder it is becoming for me to resist purchasing one, they are so cute and compact.



Get it before price goes up soon it's coming up


----------



## Nicky75

shoptilludrop4 said:


> It is lighter than the fog I saw it today in store


Thanks so much! I went to Neimans yesterday and saw the dark gray SDJ and it is gorgeous. They didn't have the light gray. So now I'm torn! The dark gray could be more versatile but the light gray sounds really really nice. At least I've narrowed it down to those 2 colors.  If you have an opinion, pls, let me know! Thanks again.


----------



## solitudelove

MJconfessions said:


> My first SJD! So glad I didn't get the original stamped croc. I love this stamped alligator - so much more realistic! Didn't love that the previous croc was so "uniform" patterned. This bag looks charcoal in sunlight and dark emerald in indoor lighting. So special [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3052760


Stunning bag!! Congratulations!


----------



## djrr

shoptilludrop4 said:


> Get it before price goes up soon it's coming up




There's going to be price increase? [emoji43] Do you know by how much %? TIA


----------



## shoptilludrop4

djrr said:


> There's going to be price increase? [emoji43] Do you know by how much %? TIA



Oooo I'm not sure but I think it goes up couple hundred


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Nicky75 said:


> Thanks so much! I went to Neimans yesterday and saw the dark gray SDJ and it is gorgeous. They didn't have the light gray. So now I'm torn! The dark gray could be more versatile but the light gray sounds really really nice. At least I've narrowed it down to those 2 colors.  If you have an opinion, pls, let me know! Thanks again.



I prefer the darker for everyday 

I personally got the bag in pale blush because all my bags are black but when I saw the darker grey at barneys I really loved it


----------



## lara0112

MJconfessions said:


> My first SJD! So glad I didn't get the original stamped croc. I love this stamped alligator - so much more realistic! Didn't love that the previous croc was so "uniform" patterned. This bag looks charcoal in sunlight and dark emerald in indoor lighting. So special [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3052760



amazing bag!!! congrats.


----------



## Nicky75

Thanks, shoptilludrop4!  I bought both dark gray and light gray and am returning the light gray.  You're right -- the dark gray sac de jour is lovely.  I'll post pics soon!


----------



## jzhang

djrr said:


> Thanks for your comments
> 
> For all of you SDJ owners, I was wondering do you ever get nervous carrying SDJ out in crowded areas since it's an open top bag? What do you do to keep your belongings safe?
> 
> I'm thinking about carrying it when I travel, but not sure if it's a good idea.




I originally thought about this too since I also purchased the baby but I usually try to just arrange the bag so the valuables are on the side closer to me and stack my other things on the other side. Nothing you can do but be aware and careful


----------



## littlesev

When is this price increase? The royal blue baby is on my wishlist. Wondering if color transfer is a problem with sdj bags? Jeans are my daily uniform & I don't want to baby the baby too much, so to speak.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MJconfessions said:


> My first SJD! So glad I didn't get the original stamped croc. I love this stamped alligator - so much more realistic! Didn't love that the previous croc was so "uniform" patterned. This bag looks charcoal in sunlight and dark emerald in indoor lighting. So special [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3052760


Classic


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Nicky75 said:


> Thanks, shoptilludrop4!  I bought both dark gray and light gray and am returning the light gray.  You're right -- the dark gray sac de jour is lovely.  I'll post pics soon!



Glad I could help I saw them again the other day and the earth is so much prettier


----------



## shoptilludrop4

littlesev said:


> When is this price increase? The royal blue baby is on my wishlist. Wondering if color transfer is a problem with sdj bags? Jeans are my daily uniform & I don't want to baby the baby too much, so to speak.



I know they made the large/medium smaller and at neimens it was 3300


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  I wasn't expecting to get this, but ended up falling for a Baby SDJ in coal: 




I think it's hard to tell, but it's a darker grey shade. I originally purchased a small in Fog back in September, but ultimately returned it since it was a little too big for my everyday needs. It was too heavy to carry (to me) and since I was expecting my first baby, it felt cumbersome. I couldn't imagine using it while lugging around a diaper bag later. I also contemplated the Nano size, but didn't like that I couldn't put my long wallet in it, so this is the perfect compromise in my opinion. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leechiyong

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  I wasn't expecting to get this, but ended up falling for a Baby SDJ in coal:
> 
> View attachment 3071562
> 
> 
> I think it's hard to tell, but it's a darker grey shade. I originally purchased a small in Fog back in September, but ultimately returned it since it was a little too big for my everyday needs. It was too heavy to carry (to me) and since I was expecting my first baby, it felt cumbersome. I couldn't imagine using it while lugging around a diaper bag later. I also contemplated the Nano size, but didn't like that I couldn't put my long wallet in it, so this is the perfect compromise in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Stunning!  Love the shade.  Congrats!


----------



## aa12

I'm no expert on the SDJ, but is I noticed some of the grained leathers have much large graining than the one in this photo. Does this look 'off' to anyone. Sorry its not the best picture around.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Nicky75

I just purchased the same dark gray bag from Neiman Marcus.  The grain is a finer grain than some of the other grained SDJs.  I will post a photo if that helps!


----------



## aa12

Thank you for this, it does help. At least I see some are finer as opposed to the larger grains I've seen.


----------



## Miss World

My small Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in smooth black with gold hardware. I have had it for about 3 months now. I like how simple and classic it is, looks nice with any outfit. I would like another one too, probably a colored one in grained leather.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  I wasn't expecting to get this, but ended up falling for a Baby SDJ in coal:
> 
> View attachment 3071562
> 
> 
> I think it's hard to tell, but it's a darker grey shade. I originally purchased a small in Fog back in September, but ultimately returned it since it was a little too big for my everyday needs. It was too heavy to carry (to me) and since I was expecting my first baby, it felt cumbersome. I couldn't imagine using it while lugging around a diaper bag later. I also contemplated the Nano size, but didn't like that I couldn't put my long wallet in it, so this is the perfect compromise in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


So Fab and classic


----------



## Nicky75

Miss World said:


> My small Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in smooth black with gold hardware. I have had it for about 3 months now. I like how simple and classic it is, looks nice with any outfit. I would like another one too, probably a colored one in grained leather.


Beautiful bag!  Black is classic and I love the smooth leather.  I just purchased my first sac de jour (small grained in dark gray) so I'm glad to hear you're considering another.  I saw the small grained in taupe and bordeaux and they were both gorgeous!  You can't go wrong with either of those.


----------



## queenbho

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




It's funny I actually noticed how long the SDJ straps were too! I have the SDJ in small and the Y Ligne Cabas in small and the Cabas strap ends right where my hip is but the SDJ goes down below my butt. I'm 5'5" for reference. Sometimes it's a little clunky to carry it with the long strap....


----------



## pearyfooa

Lusted over the SDJ ever since I saw pictures of them on here two years ago. And now I finally have my own small SDJ grained leather in black and silver hardware.


----------



## mdlchic77

pearyfooa said:


> Lusted over the SDJ ever since I saw pictures of them on here two years ago. And now I finally have my own small SDJ grained leather in black and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3082938




Congrats! It's so beautiful! I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## leechiyong

pearyfooa said:


> Lusted over the SDJ ever since I saw pictures of them on here two years ago. And now I finally have my own small SDJ grained leather in black and silver hardware.
> View attachment 3082938



Beautiful and love the charm!  Congrats!


----------



## Wplijnaar

pearyfooa said:


> Lusted over the SDJ ever since I saw pictures of them on here two years ago. And now I finally have my own small SDJ grained leather in black and silver hardware.
> View attachment 3082938



Beautiful .


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pearyfooa said:


> Lusted over the SDJ ever since I saw pictures of them on here two years ago. And now I finally have my own small SDJ grained leather in black and silver hardware.
> View attachment 3082938


Classic is a classic congrats excellent choice!


----------



## xcocomademedoit

say hello to my new friend! In love with my small SDJ. Got it on sale too! Not sure if this color is discontinued, but I decided to finally jump on the SDJ wagon. Plus I needed a new beige/tan bag!


----------



## mdlchic77

xcocomademedoit said:


> View attachment 3087303
> 
> 
> say hello to my new friend! In love with my small SDJ. Got it on sale too! Not sure if this color is discontinued, but I decided to finally jump on the SDJ wagon. Plus I needed a new beige/tan bag!




Congrats!!! It's stunning[emoji7]. Where did you find this beauty on sale at?


----------



## aldal

xcocomademedoit said:


> View attachment 3087303
> 
> 
> say hello to my new friend! In love with my small SDJ. Got it on sale too! Not sure if this color is discontinued, but I decided to finally jump on the SDJ wagon. Plus I needed a new beige/tan bag!



OMG love!! where did you snag it on sale?!


----------



## xcocomademedoit

mdlchic77 said:


> Congrats!!! It's stunning[emoji7]. Where did you find this beauty on sale at?







aldal said:


> OMG love!! where did you snag it on sale?!





Barneys!! Thanks guys!


----------



## aldal

xcocomademedoit said:


> Barneys!! Thanks guys!


Major congrats to you -- love the color! Which store did you purchase it (i see your location is nj -- i'm in nyc!!)? Also, do you mind me asking what price you paid for it?  PM me if you prefer  xx


----------



## leechiyong

xcocomademedoit said:


> View attachment 3087303
> 
> 
> say hello to my new friend! In love with my small SDJ. Got it on sale too! Not sure if this color is discontinued, but I decided to finally jump on the SDJ wagon. Plus I needed a new beige/tan bag!



Amazing and such a great color to snag on sale!  Congrats!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

xcocomademedoit said:


> View attachment 3087303
> 
> 
> say hello to my new friend! In love with my small SDJ. Got it on sale too! Not sure if this color is discontinued, but I decided to finally jump on the SDJ wagon. Plus I needed a new beige/tan bag!


I love it, you lucky girl you!!!  It is one of my three top colors in that bag.  I do love the bag in that size!!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Miss World said:


> My small Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in smooth black with gold hardware. I have had it for about 3 months now. I like how simple and classic it is, looks nice with any outfit. I would like another one too, probably a colored one in grained leather.



Beautiful!


----------



## Nicky75

I'm loving my new Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour in Dark Gray (Coal) grained leather!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Nicky75 said:


> I'm loving my new Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour in Dark Gray (Coal) grained leather!


That's pretty


----------



## leechiyong

Nicky75 said:


> I'm loving my new Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour in Dark Gray (Coal) grained leather!


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## ivy1026

Nicky75 said:


> I'm loving my new Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour in Dark Gray (Coal) grained leather!



Beautiful color


----------



## Hermesaholic

I love this bag.  I like the no hardware pared down simplicity. .  The leather quality and workmanship is very high in my opinion.  As a long time Hermes fan I am disappointed in the declining quality and the price is not really justifiable to me....so I am shopping around....

I think St Laurent  is a really attractive brand right now.  Beautiful simple designs, high quality and while certainly high prices still not stratospheric


----------



## same99

Stunning bag, Nicky75! Thanks for posting this


----------



## Wplijnaar

hermesaholic said:


> i love this bag.  I like the no hardware pared down simplicity. .  The leather quality and workmanship is very high in my opinion.  As a long time hermes fan i am disappointed in the declining quality and the price is not really justifiable to me....so i am shopping around....
> 
> i think st laurent  is a really attractive brand right now.  Beautiful simple designs, high quality and while certainly high prices still not stratospheric



+1


----------



## Juliec786

Where did you find this beauty?


----------



## Nicky75

Juliec786 said:


> Where did you find this beauty?


I found it at Neiman Marcus ... it's the small sac de jour in dark gray grained leather.  I saw it and then purchased it during an online gift card event so I should be getting at $500 gift card at some point.  It's a very dark, charcoal gray but looks a bit lighter sometimes depending on the light.  The grain is also finer as compared to some of the other grained leathers.  The taupe and bordeaux grained sdjs were also beautiful at the store -- it was a tough decision!


----------



## zemilla

pearyfooa said:


> Lusted over the SDJ ever since I saw pictures of them on here two years ago. And now I finally have my own small SDJ grained leather in black and silver hardware.
> View attachment 3082938


Looks amazing!!  It seems we will have twin bags...I recently placed a black grained leather SDJ bag in the small size on layaway through Fashionphile as an early birthday gift.  I can't wait to get my hands on it!  Funny thing is, yesterday I stopped by Laduree to pick up some tasty macaroons and ended up with the same bag charm.  I intended it for my SDJ and now I know it will look perfect!!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Nicky75 said:


> I'm loving my new Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour in Dark Gray (Coal) grained leather!


Gorgeous  I'm after the exact same bag.


----------



## Baghug

my nano SDJ in lipstick pink


----------



## jp23

Nicky75 said:


> I'm loving my new Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour in Dark Gray (Coal) grained leather!




The dark grey is amazing and that leather is wonderful!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Baghug said:


> View attachment 3101085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nano SDJ in lipstick pink


Wow


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Baghug said:


> View attachment 3101085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nano SDJ in lipstick pink


Cutie x


----------



## InKarl we trust

What a great pop of color! love it!


----------



## darcychn

My new SDJ in grained calf leather, baby size! Absolutely adore her. Never felt anything in particular for this bag, but the leather was so addictive to touch and when i tried her on, there was no turning back! 

No flash/flash. I'm pretty new to posting, let me know if it's possible to rotate the pic.


----------



## leechiyong

darcychn said:


> My new SDJ in grained calf leather, baby size! Absolutely adore her. Never felt anything in particular for this bag, but the leather was so addictive to touch and when i tried her on, there was no turning back!
> 
> No flash/flash. I'm pretty new to posting, let me know if it's possible to rotate the pic.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Baghug

Thanks!


----------



## Baghug

InKarl we trust said:


> What a great pop of color! love it!




Thanks


----------



## djrr

darcychn said:


> My new SDJ in grained calf leather, baby size! Absolutely adore her. Never felt anything in particular for this bag, but the leather was so addictive to touch and when i tried her on, there was no turning back!
> 
> No flash/flash. I'm pretty new to posting, let me know if it's possible to rotate the pic.




Congrats! Love the pop of color and it's a great size!


----------



## clotheshunter

This guy scratches easily, but it's a great size and the interior zip divider is perfect for a macbook air. I carry mine for work


----------



## Heidisaddiction

xcocomademedoit said:


> View attachment 3087303
> 
> 
> say hello to my new friend! In love with my small SDJ. Got it on sale too! Not sure if this color is discontinued, but I decided to finally jump on the SDJ wagon. Plus I needed a new beige/tan bag!




Wow she is beyond perfect.


----------



## djrr

Has anyone gotten the beige color in grained leather? I saw the picture and it looks very pretty, but haven't seen one IRL.


----------



## Miss World

Nicky75 said:


> I'm loving my new Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour in Dark Gray (Coal) grained leather!



Gorgeous color Nicky75! I love that you purchased a stunning neutral, classic color that isn't black but just as versatile. I am really wanting to add a grained, suede or crocodile color to my SDJ collection soon!



Nicky75 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Black is classic and I love the smooth leather.  I just purchased my first sac de jour (small grained in dark gray) so I'm glad to hear you're considering another.  I saw the small grained in taupe and bordeaux and they were both gorgeous!  You can't go wrong with either of those.



Thank you  I would LOVE a SDJ in bordeaux red, what a dream


----------



## Miss World

Seedlessplum said:


> Dying to have this pink for the longest time. I finally got it at a mark down! Hooray!
> It is my second SDJ but the first in this small size.
> 
> View attachment 3037627
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037623



Such a beautiful pink bag, it will make any simple outfits look fantastic, congrats!


----------



## Miss World

nai2012 said:


> The colour looks a lot darker here than in reality. It is very similar to fog but has a slightly darker undertone. One of the SA's sent me comparison shots of earth and fog before I purchased. fog is on the left, Earth on the right on both pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997076
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997074



What is the name of that grey crocodile embossed one? I want it, it is simply beautiful.  Which color did you end up buying?



nai2012 said:


> View attachment 2997069
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait to wait until I got home so opened it at work. Will add mod pics soon x





nai2012 said:


> My new croc embossed sac de jour in earth



Sorry i just saw your early post. I am absolutely and utterly in love with your Sac De Jour in croc embossed Earth grey. My local Saint Laurent stockist had a few croc print SDJ's in stock last time i was there, hopefully they have this color. I am dying to get this now


----------



## lilliannnn_c

My new (and first!) SDJ small in black bonded leather w/ fuschia interior. So excited about this one!


----------



## jp23

lilliannnn_c said:


> My new (and first!) SDJ small in black bonded leather w/ fuschia interior. So excited about this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111353




Oooooooooo LOVE


----------



## lewisxjones

My new SDJ in lizard embossed leather, picked her up today


----------



## leechiyong

lilliannnn_c said:


> My new (and first!) SDJ small in black bonded leather w/ fuschia interior. So excited about this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111353



Lovely!  One of my favorite versions.  Congrats!


----------



## Miss World

lewisxjones said:


> My new SDJ in lizard embossed leather, picked her up today



The finish is so nice!!!  What size is this one?


----------



## djrr

lilliannnn_c said:


> My new (and first!) SDJ small in black bonded leather w/ fuschia interior. So excited about this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111353




Very pretty and subtle pop of color. Congrats!!


----------



## lewisxjones

Miss World said:


> The finish is so nice!!!  What size is this one?



Isn't it! I'd wanted another one for a while but when I saw this one I knew it was the one I was gonna have to get, it's the small


----------



## Wplijnaar

lewisxjones said:


> My new SDJ in lizard embossed leather, picked her up today



Beautiful , Perfect ! Enjoy .


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my large Sac De Jour in smooth navy calfskin out to lunch today


----------



## honeybunch

Grey croc stamped or black croc stamped? Which should I go for?


----------



## kittykat626

Sorry if this has been asked before, but how does everyone prevent their stuff from falling out? I've been looking at the Sac de Jour for quite some time but the fact that it doesn't have a closing zipper or something worries me.


----------



## kittykat626

lilliannnn_c said:


> My new (and first!) SDJ small in black bonded leather w/ fuschia interior. So excited about this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111353



This is AMAZING!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my large Sac De Jour in smooth navy calfskin out to lunch today
> 
> View attachment 3113547
> View attachment 3113548




Just a beautiful blue. Love the Pom Pom to [emoji122][emoji122][emoji170]


----------



## Prada Prince

Heidisaddiction said:


> Just a beautiful blue. Love the Pom Pom to [emoji122][emoji122][emoji170]




Thanks!


----------



## greycity

New to the forum but wanted to share my first Saint Laurentthe small SDJ in Marine. It's a dark blue that looks black in most lighting. I'm in love!

I'm 5'3" so was debating between the small and baby for ages, but went with the small since I wanted to be able to fit all my daily essentials. I'm glad I did, it's definitely the perfect size!


----------



## Nicky75

Gorgeous bag!!  Congratulations!


----------



## greycity

Thank you! &#128522;

Another close-up pic in natural sunlight to show the true color...


----------



## leechiyong

greycity said:


> Thank you! &#128522;
> 
> Another close-up pic in natural sunlight to show the true color...



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## InKarl we trust

honeybunch said:


> Grey croc stamped or black croc stamped? Which should I go for?


hello kittykat (love that name), I have the large SDJ in black croc and I love it! Do you have other great black bags already?
I must admit that I have a lot of black bags, but I just like something to go with everything, I wear often color, so I go mostly with the classic black bags to get not too colorful 
otherwise I love grey bags, but I am worried that they are high maintenance, especially with rainy weather... Haven't seen the grey one SDJ in person, do you have a pic? Maybe then it would be a bit easier to advise you.
Good luck with your choice!


----------



## protein_

Does anyone know if the small Sac De Jour will fit the new MacBook (12")?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## honeybunch

InKarl we trust said:


> hello kittykat (love that name), I have the large SDJ in black croc and I love it! Do you have other great black bags already?
> I must admit that I have a lot of black bags, but I just like something to go with everything, I wear often color, so I go mostly with the classic black bags to get not too colorful
> otherwise I love grey bags, but I am worried that they are high maintenance, especially with rainy weather... Haven't seen the grey one SDJ in person, do you have a pic? Maybe then it would be a bit easier to advise you.
> Good luck with your choice!



I already bought it in grey.  All my bags are black and I've been looking for a grey bag for a while but like you I'm worried about it being high maintenance and also colour transfer. Although it's not very light in colour and the leather seems to be glazed so colour transfer may wipe off. I really love the look of croc leather in black and I don't have any textured black leather bags.  I wear a lot of black in the winter but still think the texture of the black stamp croc would look amazing with an all black outfit, especially leather skinnies.  I'm wondering whether I should exchange it for the black but the grey is stunning too.  I'm in a dilemma!


----------



## leechiyong

honeybunch said:


> I already bought it in grey.  All my bags are black and I've been looking for a grey bag for a while but like you I'm worried about it being high maintenance and also colour transfer. Although it's not very light in colour and the leather seems to be glazed so colour transfer may wipe off. I really love the look of croc leather in black and I don't have any textured black leather bags.  I wear a lot of black in the winter but still think the texture of the black stamp croc would look amazing with an all black outfit, especially leather skinnies.  I'm wondering whether I should exchange it for the black but the grey is stunning too.  I'm in a dilemma!


*jaw drops*

That's absolutely gorgeous!  There's so many gorgeous black bags out there, so when a stunner like yours comes along in grey, I say go for that.


----------



## honeybunch

leechiyong said:


> *jaw drops*
> 
> That's absolutely gorgeous!  There's so many gorgeous black bags out there, so when a stunner like yours comes along in grey, I say go for that.



Thanks! Yes, that's why I'm torn because it's something a bit different. I just hope it's not too high maintenance.


----------



## leechiyong

honeybunch said:


> Thanks! Yes, that's why I'm torn because it's something a bit different. I just hope it's not too high maintenance.


I think it depends on how you define too high maintenance.  I apply leather conditioner on most of my bags (the ones which are suited to it) at least once a month and tend not to have an issue.  Most of my bags are cross-body and I do have one pair of jeans that loves to transfer color, but if I've consistently conditioned the bag, it takes little more than another application to remove it.  I've had too many bags that I've worn out though, so I've come to accept conditioning them once a month as a small price to pay.


----------



## honeybunch

leechiyong said:


> I think it depends on how you define too high maintenance.  I apply leather conditioner on most of my bags (the ones which are suited to it) at least once a month and tend not to have an issue.  Most of my bags are cross-body and I do have one pair of jeans that loves to transfer color, but if I've consistently conditioned the bag, it takes little more than another application to remove it.  I've had too many bags that I've worn out though, so I've come to accept conditioning them once a month as a small price to pay.



Which leather conditioner do you use?


----------



## leechiyong

honeybunch said:


> Which leather conditioner do you use?



I use Cadillac conditioner.


----------



## Miss World

yukaeshi said:


> Here's a model shot of me with my Baby SDJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference I am about 5'3. Jimmy Choos on my feet, dress is vintage. The bag is a bit squished in near the hangtag area due to improper storage in the boutique when I got it, but that was the best of the lot they had unfortunately. Though over time it has been smoothening itself out so it looks much better now!



I love the bag on you, i am considering purchasing a black one as well. Out of curosity, does the length of the long strap feel uncomfortably long? I am a little shorter than you, so i am concerned the bag will hang far too low below my hips. How are you liking the practicality of the bag so far? 

I am obsessed with the Sac De Jour in the baby size. I love the Nano, but it is far too impractical for my needs. The Baby size looks similar but more spacious.


----------



## Miss World

Kiti said:


> I am interested in this also, BUT: are there any "tricks" to alter the strap's lenght without chopping the strap, like there are with Chanel's flap bags chains etc?
> 
> Aaand I got my Baby today!!! It's cuter than I expected &#55357;&#56842; Boring black, but that's sooo me when it comes to bags...  Still wrapped here...



Ahhh it's just so gorgeous! Great choice, Congratulations!!  I have to come to realise there is no such thing as boring black, black is such a classic. No matter how hard i try, i always end up choosing black bags, even though i think colored bags are beautiful lol.

I would also love tips on how to make the strap length shorter without cutting the strap permanently.


----------



## Miss World

Kiti said:


> I find the sizing confusing also. Nano=Baby and Mini=Baby=Small or Small=Baby size...(edit to add: I was browsing through websites in US and Europe selling SDJ and also checking measurements, and there was a wide range in naming the size I know as Baby, aprox 10 inch wide that is... :/ )



Thanks for sharing a modeling pic Kiti, the Sac De Jour Baby size looks SOOOO good on you! I love the classic outfit you're wearing with it too, just perfect!


----------



## InKarl we trust

honeybunch said:


> I already bought it in grey.  All my bags are black and I've been looking for a grey bag for a while but like you I'm worried about it being high maintenance and also colour transfer. Although it's not very light in colour and the leather seems to be glazed so colour transfer may wipe off. I really love the look of croc leather in black and I don't have any textured black leather bags.  I wear a lot of black in the winter but still think the texture of the black stamp croc would look amazing with an all black outfit, especially leather skinnies.  I'm wondering whether I should exchange it for the black but the grey is stunning too.  I'm in a dilemma!


OMG its so cute!
I really love my black one, but this color is really stunning!
Definitly a keeper
Colour transfer is maybe an issue, but I tend to hold my SDJ (its large, so no shoulder strap) in my hand and its so big and stiff that its not rubbing on my clothes that much after all...
Wear it in good health and have fun with it, thats what our amazing bags are for


----------



## honeybunch

InKarl we trust said:


> OMG its so cute!
> I really love my black one, but this color is really stunning!
> Definitly a keeper
> Colour transfer is maybe an issue, but I tend to hold my SDJ (its large, so no shoulder strap) in my hand and its so big and stiff that its not rubbing on my clothes that much after all...
> Wear it in good health and have fun with it, thats what our amazing bags are for



Thanks! Just pretty worried about colour transfer still. I tend to wear my bags on my arm so it will definitely rub against my jeans. I tend to wear a lot of dark denim. This is why I never buy light coloured bags although this is more of a mid grey. Black croc would be the worry-free option. Although the grey seems to have a glaze to it so marks might just rub off. I only have a couple of days left to make my decision!


----------



## djrr

Kiti said:


> I am interested in this also, BUT: are there any "tricks" to alter the strap's lenght without chopping the strap, like there are with Chanel's flap bags chains etc?
> 
> Aaand I got my Baby today!!! It's cuter than I expected [emoji4] Boring black, but that's sooo me when it comes to bags...  Still wrapped here...




Congrats on your new SDJ! I love the baby size as well, very versatile. For the strap I took it to a specialty leather store and have them cut it and repainted the sides of the strap to match the original design. I tried to tie the straps into knots but the strap is still really long and I think it looks best without the knots.


----------



## InKarl we trust

honeybunch said:


> Thanks! Just pretty worried about colour transfer still. I tend to wear my bags on my arm so it will definitely rub against my jeans. I tend to wear a lot of dark denim. This is why I never buy light coloured bags although this is more of a mid grey. Black croc would be the worry-free option. Although the grey seems to have a glaze to it so marks might just rub off. I only have a couple of days left to make my decision!



Thats my black one, hope it works... the black one is really low maintenance. Got a few little scratches but with collonil cream in black they are not visible any more. Good luck with your decision


----------



## honeybunch

InKarl we trust said:


> Thats my black one, hope it works... the black one is really low maintenance. Got a few little scratches but with collonil cream in black they are not visible any more. Good luck with your decision



This is gorgeous! I'm so tempted to exchange mine for the black but the grey is so gorgeous. I'm just worried I'll be too scared to use the grey but I do have loads of black bags!


----------



## InKarl we trust

honeybunch said:


> This is gorgeous! I'm so tempted to exchange mine for the black but the grey is so gorgeous. I'm just worried I'll be too scared to use the grey but I do have loads of black bags!



I know that concern very well, I own a pony-hair Givenchy Antigona I hardly use because I´m afraid rub the hair off....

I noticed that my SDJ gets daily tiny scratches (no idea how) and I treat her now really often with my leather cream to keep it looking flawless. I´m really crazy with that, I know

Can´t imagine a smooth lather SJD, I would go insane I think.

So maybe a black SDJ is really more usable than the beautiful grey one? I have Collonil leather creams in different colors, but I don´t know if you can find one in the exact same shade of taupe grey....

I know how hard it is to decide to keep a bag or let it go, I considered a lot about my SJD (because of the price too). I have a lot of black bags too but I use them more than other coloured bags, maybe mainly because it´s quite risky of rain here I guess.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## honeybunch

InKarl we trust said:


> I know that concern very well, I own a pony-hair Givenchy Antigona I hardly use because I´m afraid rub the hair off....
> 
> I noticed that my SDJ gets daily tiny scratches (no idea how) and I treat her now really often with my leather cream to keep it looking flawless. I´m really crazy with that, I know
> 
> Can´t imagine a smooth lather SJD, I would go insane I think.
> 
> So maybe a black SDJ is really more usable than the beautiful grey one? I have Collonil leather creams in different colors, but I don´t know if you can find one in the exact same shade of taupe grey....
> 
> I know how hard it is to decide to keep a bag or let it go, I considered a lot about my SJD (because of the price too). I have a lot of black bags too but I use them more than other coloured bags, maybe mainly because it´s quite risky of rain here I guess.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Thanks. The colour is probably not as light as it looks in the pictures so it might not be as high maintenance as I think. It would be great as a summer bag when I'm wearing lighter coloured clothes but I prefer to have a bag that I can use all year round. I have to make my decision today as the returns policy runs out today - eeek!  I am also guilty of not using bags that i think are too delicate which is why I sold my lambskin jumbo Chanel flap recently.  I shouldn't really be spending this much money on a bag as I have a baby on the way but I have been eyeing the SDJ for some time now.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

lewisxjones said:


> My new SDJ in lizard embossed leather, picked her up today


Simply awesome!!


----------



## Yuki85

lewisxjones said:


> My new SDJ in lizard embossed leather, picked her up today




This is amazing. Love it.


----------



## honeybunch

InKarl we trust said:


> I know that concern very well, I own a pony-hair Givenchy Antigona I hardly use because I´m afraid rub the hair off....
> 
> I noticed that my SDJ gets daily tiny scratches (no idea how) and I treat her now really often with my leather cream to keep it looking flawless. I´m really crazy with that, I know
> 
> Can´t imagine a smooth lather SJD, I would go insane I think.
> 
> So maybe a black SDJ is really more usable than the beautiful grey one? I have Collonil leather creams in different colors, but I don´t know if you can find one in the exact same shade of taupe grey....
> 
> I know how hard it is to decide to keep a bag or let it go, I considered a lot about my SJD (because of the price too). I have a lot of black bags too but I use them more than other coloured bags, maybe mainly because it´s quite risky of rain here I guess.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



I've decided to keep the grey! My husband thinks that it would be silly to exchange it for yet another black bag when I already have so many black bags. I want something that stands out with an all-black outfit in the winter and a bag that's a light enough colour to wear in the summer. I've been on the hunt for a neutral coloured bag for years and I reckon if I use a collonil protector spray on it and the collonil cleaning gel I will be fine. It's true that I probably won't use it as much as I would if it were a black bag but I really feel I need a non-black option in my collection. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## leechiyong

honeybunch said:


> I've decided to keep the grey! My husband thinks that it would be silly to exchange it for yet another black bag when I already have so many black bags. I want something that stands out with an all-black outfit in the winter and a bag that's a light enough colour to wear in the summer. I've been on the hunt for a neutral coloured bag for years and I reckon if I use a collonil protector spray on it and the collonil cleaning gel I will be fine. It's true that I probably won't use it as much as I would if it were a black bag but I really feel I need a non-black option in my collection. Thanks for all your advice!


Glad to see you kept it!  It's so stunning and versatile as well.  Here's hoping you get lots of use out of it!


----------



## honeybunch

leechiyong said:


> Glad to see you kept it!  It's so stunning and versatile as well.  Here's hoping you get lots of use out of it!



Thank you!


----------



## InKarl we trust

honeybunch said:


> I've decided to keep the grey! My husband thinks that it would be silly to exchange it for yet another black bag when I already have so many black bags. I want something that stands out with an all-black outfit in the winter and a bag that's a light enough colour to wear in the summer. I've been on the hunt for a neutral coloured bag for years and I reckon if I use a collonil protector spray on it and the collonil cleaning gel I will be fine. It's true that I probably won't use it as much as I would if it were a black bag but I really feel I need a non-black option in my collection. Thanks for all your advice!



That´s great, if even your husband is on your side, cause they don´t always get our  big love to handbags 
Have fun using it, you´re right,  just protect it with Collonil, I think it will be fine.
Maybe my next SDJ will be a nice neutral color too, just in pebbled leather, but I´ll have to wait for next year anyway (I am on ban-Island)


----------



## rahma

honeybunch said:


> I already bought it in grey.  All my bags are black and I've been looking for a grey bag for a while but like you I'm worried about it being high maintenance and also colour transfer. Although it's not very light in colour and the leather seems to be glazed so colour transfer may wipe off. I really love the look of croc leather in black and I don't have any textured black leather bags.  I wear a lot of black in the winter but still think the texture of the black stamp croc would look amazing with an all black outfit, especially leather skinnies.  I'm wondering whether I should exchange it for the black but the grey is stunning too.  I'm in a dilemma!



Have u wear it yet?what do u think bout the wear n tear so far?how bout color transfer?I don't hv boutique near me so I need to order one.can't decide between the black or the grey &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## Hobbiezm

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks!




I love this combo and the fendi bug adds to the youthful color... Does it get in your way? Was thinking of getting one as well


----------



## leechiyong

I think as long as you use conditioner on it ahead of time, you should be fine.  Wore my electric pink smooth leather SDJ crossbody with a dark, albeit old, pair of jeans to the mall yesterday and there was no transfer.


----------



## rahma

Ohhh good to know.now I'm torn between black croc,grey croc and amarena pebbled leather.which one is more durable?I take care of my bags but I don't baby it so I need something that can hold up and worth the money.this gonna be my first saint laurent bag.hoping for all the experts to chime in &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Prada Prince

Hobbiezm said:


> I love this combo and the fendi bug adds to the youthful color... Does it get in your way? Was thinking of getting one as well




Thanks! Yeah I love my Fendi bag bug, no regrets getting him.


----------



## honeybunch

rahma said:


> Have u wear it yet?what do u think bout the wear n tear so far?how bout color transfer?I don't hv boutique near me so I need to order one.can't decide between the black or the grey &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;



I've not worn it yet. I'm too scared to! I need to spend some time protecting it before I use it. The grey is truly stunning. Im a sucker for black bags and don't own any other colour. I saw the black today and my heart didn't sing the way it does when I look at the grey. I think a nice grey is hard to come by and the croc emboss makes it more special. Black bags will always be easy to find. The leather has a slight sheen to it and feels durable so I think any dirt or colour transfer will wipe off as long as I collonil spray it first. Like you, I'm very worried about colour transfer as I wear a lot of dark denim and dark jackets.


----------



## bebeheartlv

hello!  I'm a newbie to Saint Laurent.  I just purchased my first small sac de jour in smooth leather in fog.  I noticed the lining is not suede nor fabric.  It is smooth inside.  Is this the new lining for sac de jours?  From what I've read, the lining is suede or fabric.  I bought it online from saks. 

TIA!


----------



## leechiyong

bebeheartlv said:


> hello!  I'm a newbie to Saint Laurent.  I just purchased my first small sac de jour in smooth leather in fog.  I noticed the lining is not suede nor fabric.  It is smooth inside.  Is this the new lining for sac de jours?  From what I've read, the lining is suede or fabric.  I bought it online from saks.
> 
> TIA!


Mine (toy size) has a leather lining and is smooth leather.


----------



## bebeheartlv

leechiyong said:


> Mine (toy size) has a leather lining and is smooth leather.



Cool, thank you!


----------



## mcwee

Didn't expect to make any purchase but this beauty really caught my attention. My first small SDJ.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mcwee said:


> Didn't expect to make any purchase but this beauty really caught my attention. My first small SDJ.




Beautiful!!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## mcwee

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful!!!! I want one!!!!



Heard there's only 2 the boutique brought in at ION Singapore boutique. Bet I am lucky.


----------



## leechiyong

mcwee said:


> Didn't expect to make any purchase but this beauty really caught my attention. My first small SDJ.



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## mcwee

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!



A better picture. It has green undertone.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mcwee said:


> Heard there's only 2 the boutique brought in at ION Singapore boutique. Bet I am lucky.







mcwee said:


> A better picture. It has green undertone.




You really are lucky. The color is gorgeous and so is the leather! [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mcwee said:


> A better picture. It has green undertone.


Croc stamped is so hot right now


----------



## aa12

what does everyone think of the Sac de Jour in Taupe ( grained leather)?


----------



## melburnian

aa12 said:


> what does everyone think of the Sac de Jour in Taupe ( grained leather)?


I like the taupe. It's a versatile neutral and a good alternative to black. Personally I prefer the smooth leather over the grained leather, but apparently the smooth leather scratches easily so grained is probably better if you want to keep your bag looking new.


----------



## aa12

melburnian said:


> I like the taupe. It's a versatile neutral and a good alternative to black. Personally I prefer the smooth leather over the grained leather, but apparently the smooth leather scratches easily so grained is probably better if you want to keep your bag looking new.



Thank you! I prefer my bags to look new, and I tend to use them everyday so for me the grained works better, can't go wrong with a black bag though!


----------



## Catash

I took the plunge too!  I waited a long time for a deal and finally found one on ******! 

My Smooth Black Small SDJ! So happy to get a professional-looking bag. I really need one!


----------



## leechiyong

Catash said:


> I took the plunge too!  I waited a long time for a deal and finally found one on ******!
> 
> My Smooth Black Small SDJ! So happy to get a professional-looking bag. I really need one!



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## jp23

Dying guys want one soooooo bad!


----------



## aa12

Catash said:


> I took the plunge too!  I waited a long time for a deal and finally found one on ******!
> 
> My Smooth Black Small SDJ! So happy to get a professional-looking bag. I really need one!



beautiful! do you mind me asking how much you got this for?


----------



## Catash

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!


Thank you! 




aa12 said:


> beautiful! do you mind me asking how much you got this for?



~ $1450. It is a killer deal!


----------



## aa12

Catash said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ $1450. It is a killer deal!



WOW! thats a great price! I wish I could find one at that price!


----------



## Miss World

carebearz said:


> Is the small or baby size smaller? Someone said the small size us one up the nano size, then where does the baby size lies?



I think the Saint Laurent Sac De Jour sizes are as follows, from smallest to largest:

Toy is 5.5 inches, 
Nano is 8.6 inches, 
Baby is 10.1 inches,
Small 12.5 inches, 
Large is 14.2 inches.

I feel the Baby size has the same look and feel of the Nano bag, it is a mini size bag but it is roomier inside than the Nano. There is a big size difference between the Baby and the Small. I have the Small and would love to add the Baby to my collection.


----------



## Miss World

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  I wasn't expecting to get this, but ended up falling for a Baby SDJ in coal:
> 
> View attachment 3071562
> 
> 
> I think it's hard to tell, but it's a darker grey shade. I originally purchased a small in Fog back in September, but ultimately returned it since it was a little too big for my everyday needs. It was too heavy to carry (to me) and since I was expecting my first baby, it felt cumbersome. I couldn't imagine using it while lugging around a diaper bag later. I also contemplated the Nano size, but didn't like that I couldn't put my long wallet in it, so this is the perfect compromise in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You sound exactly like me. I have the Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in the Small size as well. I have a toddler and baby number 2 on the way, and the Small size has become far too cumbersome and heavy for me to use. I think it is a great size for work, but at other times i find it to be too bulky. I liked the Nano, but feel it is too small for my needs to be practical. 

Your SDJ Baby is gorgeous by the way, love the grained leather and neutral color of the bag. 

How are you liking the size of your Baby Sac De Jour since you have started using it? Is it too heavy or bulky? does it feel comfortable to wear crossbody?


----------



## Miss World

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Yes the straps are very long on the SDJ bags, don't understand why they need to be that long. 

Love the look of your red SDJ Baby! The grained leather looks so rich on the bag  Do you like the baby size?


----------



## Nicky75

aa12 said:


> what does everyone think of the Sac de Jour in Taupe ( grained leather)?


The taupe in grained leather is gorgeous!  I purchased the dark gray SDJ but I would have bought the taupe instead had I not recently picked up a Gucci bag in almost the exact same color on sale.  My son was with me when I was shopping for the SDJ and he thought that the bag looked best in taupe.  It's really beautiful!!


----------



## djrr

Miss World said:


> Yes the straps are very long on the SDJ bags, don't understand why they need to be that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look of your red SDJ Baby! The grained leather looks so rich on the bag  Do you like the baby size?




Yeah. I love the baby size. Although nano and baby are both mini sizes, I feel like they give off a different look, nano is definitely more casual looking cuz of it being so small, it's like a bag I would carry to concerts or nights out, whereas baby can be a little more formal looking, it can be carried to work if you don't need to carry documents, and it also works for shopping trips.

I actually had a specialty leather shop shorten the straps on both SDJs, since tying them into knots felt kinda weird. And they did a really good job, I'm very happy with the length of the straps now.


----------



## Miss World

djrr said:


> Yeah. I love the baby size. Although nano and baby are both mini sizes, I feel like they give off a different look, nano is definitely more casual looking cuz of it being so small, it's like a bag I would carry to concerts or nights out, whereas baby can be a little more formal looking, it can be carried to work if you don't need to carry documents, and it also works for shopping trips.
> 
> I actually had a specialty leather shop shorten the straps on both SDJs, since tying them into knots felt kinda weird. And they did a really good job, I'm very happy with the length of the straps now.



Thanks for the reply. Good to hear you love the SDJ Baby size. I really need a bag smaller than my Sac De Jour Small. I find the small size too big to carry around casually. I will definitely need to alter the straps on the Sac De Jour Baby bag if i buy one as the crossbody strap is far too long.


----------



## Kiti

Going around the city after work with Baby


----------



## leechiyong

Kiti said:


> Going around the city after work with Baby


Looks lovely!


----------



## sandc

I've been thinking about getting the baby size in either black grained leather or croc. For those that have the size, is it comfortable to carry all day? As in, if you were going to be walking around the city for hours, would you find it cumbersome or nice and easy because of the size/strap?  I'm used to my Prada double zip, which can get cumbersome or my Bal Town, which is super comfortable. No in-between. lol!


----------



## melburnian

sandc said:


> I've been thinking about getting the baby size in either black grained leather or croc. For those that have the size, is it comfortable to carry all day? As in, if you were going to be walking around the city for hours, would you find it cumbersome or nice and easy because of the size/strap?  I'm used to my Prada double zip, which can get cumbersome or my Bal Town, which is super comfortable. No in-between. lol!




I find mine quite comfortable. I'm 5'3" and the strap is the perfect length to wear crossbody. I was originally looking at the small but it was just too bulky and heavy to be practical with the strap, it really is hand carry only.


----------



## jp23

Kiti said:


> Going around the city after work with Baby




At first I thought I wanted a large but now I'm thinking maybe I don't ahhhhh so confused lol


----------



## aa12

has anyone been able to find a black grained one on sale? Or a little bit reduced?


----------



## carebearz

Miss World said:


> I think the Saint Laurent Sac De Jour sizes are as follows, from smallest to largest:
> 
> Toy is 5.5 inches,
> Nano is 8.6 inches,
> Baby is 10.1 inches,
> Small 12.5 inches,
> Large is 14.2 inches.
> 
> I feel the Baby size has the same look and feel of the Nano bag, it is a mini size bag but it is roomier inside than the Nano. There is a big size difference between the Baby and the Small. I have the Small and would love to add the Baby to my collection.




Thanks! This is so much clearer!


----------



## djrr

sandc said:


> I've been thinking about getting the baby size in either black grained leather or croc. For those that have the size, is it comfortable to carry all day? As in, if you were going to be walking around the city for hours, would you find it cumbersome or nice and easy because of the size/strap?  I'm used to my Prada double zip, which can get cumbersome or my Bal Town, which is super comfortable. No in-between. lol!



I have the grained baby size SDJ, I think the weight also depends on what kind of things you put in it. But the straps are narrower than the bal town, so of course it doesn't feel as comfy. The size of the bag itself is fine IMO. Since you mentioned carrying it in the city, one thing I would worry about is the open top, but other than that I think it's a great sized bag.


----------



## BrandSnob

Hello ladies. I don't frequent this section much but I've been in love with the SDJ. Thinking of getting the largest size for work. I haven't read through this thread so idk if it's already been said but is it true that they will be discontinuing the bag in the larger size that doesn't come with a strap? Technically Called the medium? I was in Saks NYC the other day looking at the bag and the SA said they will be discontinuing that size soon, but I'm not sure if she was just saying that to make a sale. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## MyLVAddict

The largest size is no longer available on ysl.com


----------



## DollbabyGirl

Just received a small sdj in the navy colour (I think it's new marine?!) as a 22nd birthday gift and am over the moon, it's my first Saint Laurent bag - I have a makeup bag from the ysl days but that's all - and I'm actually surprised by the quality. For some reason I had it in my head that it wouldn't live up to other designers that I tend to buy but so far it seems incredible and is the absolute perfect shade of navy, I've been hunting for the right shade for so long and this has filled the role perfectly


----------



## melburnian

DollbabyGirl said:


> Just received a small sdj in the navy colour (I think it's new marine?!) as a 22nd birthday gift and am over the moon, it's my first Saint Laurent bag - I have a makeup bag from the ysl days but that's all - and I'm actually surprised by the quality. For some reason I had it in my head that it wouldn't live up to other designers that I tend to buy but so far it seems incredible and is the absolute perfect shade of navy, I've been hunting for the right shade for so long and this has filled the role perfectly




Ooh lucky you! Would love to see some pics


----------



## leechiyong

DollbabyGirl said:


> Just received a small sdj in the navy colour (I think it's new marine?!) as a 22nd birthday gift and am over the moon, it's my first Saint Laurent bag - I have a makeup bag from the ysl days but that's all - and I'm actually surprised by the quality. For some reason I had it in my head that it wouldn't live up to other designers that I tend to buy but so far it seems incredible and is the absolute perfect shade of navy, I've been hunting for the right shade for so long and this has filled the role perfectly


Congrats and happy birthday!  Please share pics if you have the chance.  I'm in the market for a navy bag as well.


----------



## jp23

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> 
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> 
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




How's the white treating you?


----------



## greycity

DollbabyGirl said:


> Just received a small sdj in the navy colour (I think it's new marine?!) as a 22nd birthday gift and am over the moon, it's my first Saint Laurent bag - I have a makeup bag from the ysl days but that's all - and I'm actually surprised by the quality. For some reason I had it in my head that it wouldn't live up to other designers that I tend to buy but so far it seems incredible and is the absolute perfect shade of navy, I've been hunting for the right shade for so long and this has filled the role perfectly


Congratulations (and happy birthday)!! I have the small in Marine as well and absolutely love it, it's a great year-round color.


----------



## djrr

jp23 said:


> How's the white treating you?



I actually wore it a lot during this summer, one thing I learned is don't wear it with dark jeans. It is definitely gonna get color transfer (even with a pair of jeans that I've owned for more than 3 years). Good thing that I had purchased some leather cleaner, so most of it wiped off after I got home, and now I can barely see the dye. No yellowing of the leather so far. I think the grained leather is pretty durable, and I don't baby it at all when I use it. HTH!


----------



## jp23

djrr said:


> I actually wore it a lot during this summer, one thing I learned is don't wear it with dark jeans. It is definitely gonna get color transfer (even with a pair of jeans that I've owned for more than 3 years). Good thing that I had purchased some leather cleaner, so most of it wiped off after I got home, and now I can barely see the dye. I think the grained leather is pretty durable, and I don't baby it at all when I use it. HTH!




I don't wear denim but I do wear a lot of black fabric pants often, do you think there could be a transfer issue? Also Is yours a true white or is there a hint of cream? (It looks true white in your photo). The reason I ask is because the one I tried on in store today seemed creamish


----------



## djrr

jp23 said:


> I don't wear denim but I do wear a lot of black fabric pants often, do you think there could be a transfer issue? Also Is yours a true white or is there a hint of cream? (It looks true white in your photo). The reason I ask is because the one I tried on in store today seemed creamish



I think dark fabric other than denim is OK.
It doesn't look stark white IRL, it would say it is more of an off white, but there's just a hint of cream tone, unlike some "cream" bags that the yellow tone is pretty obvious... don't know if clarifies it. But it looks stark white when photographed.


----------



## jp23

djrr said:


> I think dark fabric other than denim is OK.
> 
> It doesn't look stark white IRL, it would say it is more of an off white, but there's just a hint of cream tone, unlike some "cream" bags that the yellow tone is pretty obvious... don't know if clarifies it. But it looks stark white when photographed.




Has the bit of cream ever stopped you from wearing it? 
The other day I saw a woman with one and she looks SOOOOO great with it, she was wearing all black (just like me lol!) and it just was so perfect so now I've decided I want one too. But a lot of my shirts are like stark white so I'm wondering if it would clash or if I should just wear it with black! Hmm decisions lol


----------



## djrr

jp23 said:


> Has the bit of cream ever stopped you from wearing it?
> The other day I saw a woman with one and she looks SOOOOO great with it, she was wearing all black (just like me lol!) and it just was so perfect so now I've decided I want one too. But a lot of my shirts are like stark white so I'm wondering if it would clash or if I should just wear it with black! Hmm decisions lol



I wear a lot of white as well during summer. So I think it's totally fine.


----------



## incoralblue

I'm so happy to finally be an owner of my very own Sac De Jour.  This is the men's SDJ, which is a little more than an inch wider than the women's SDJ.


----------



## leechiyong

incoralblue said:


> I'm so happy to finally be an owner of my very own Sac De Jour.  This is the men's SDJ, which is a little more than an inch wider than the women's SDJ.


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## jp23

leechiyong said:


> Stunning!  Congrats!




Wannnnnnnnt [emoji133][emoji133][emoji133][emoji133][emoji33]


----------



## Ti.Na

incoralblue said:


> I'm so happy to finally be an owner of my very own Sac De Jour.  This is the men's SDJ, which is a little more than an inch wider than the women's SDJ.


A men's sdj version. No way!? You're kidding, right :wondering


----------



## incoralblue

Ti.Na said:


> A men's sdj version. No way!? You're kidding, right :wondering




Not kidding. I believe this is the first season they're doing it. It is 39cm wide vs the 36cm width of the women's version. And it only comes in the grained leather with silver hardware. I first saw it at the Saint Laurent store in NYC. It's also available on Farfetch.


----------



## MyLVAddict

Again people - these is the first generation largest size of the WOMAN's SDJ - it is not a new men's version. Do u see it on the YSL website under Men - no u don't. I'm a guy and I bought this bag when it first came out. I don't need someone else to tell me what I can carry and what I can't.


----------



## incoralblue

MyLVAddict said:


> Again people - these is the first generation largest size of the WOMAN's SDJ - it is not a new men's version. Do u see it on the YSL website under Men - no u don't. I'm a guy and I bought this bag when it first came out. I don't need someone else to tell me what I can carry and what I can't.




You can ask for the men's version at the store and they'll know what you're talking about. Even being sold on Farfetch and listed under the men's section.  I'm aware that the first version of the SDJ is that size but has been sized down since. 

Dude, breathe, relax.


----------



## Ti.Na

incoralblue said:


> You can ask for the men's version at the store and they'll know what you're talking about. Even being sold on Farfetch and listed under the men's section.  I'm aware that the first version of the SDJ is that size but has been sized down since.
> 
> Dude, breathe, relax.


Thanks for the 411. Regardless, it's a beautiful bag. I also have the large version of the sdj, welcome to the club


----------



## shoepursemomma

incoralblue said:


> I'm so happy to finally be an owner of my very own Sac De Jour.  This is the men's SDJ, which is a little more than an inch wider than the women's SDJ.




Gorgeous.


----------



## shoepursemomma

sac de jour small.


----------



## melburnian

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 3153910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sac de jour small.




Beautiful! Is this the burgundy?


----------



## mundodabolsa

shoepursemomma said:


> sac de jour small.



I love the burgundy version of this bag.  I have one in the largest, first season version so I can't justify getting a small one too but I use the large one so infrequently I'm always lusting when I see small ones.  Thanks for the beautiful picture.


----------



## MyLVAddict

incoralblue said:


> You can ask for the men's version at the store and they'll know what you're talking about. Even being sold on Farfetch and listed under the men's section.  I'm aware that the first version of the SDJ is that size but has been sized down since.
> 
> Dude, breathe, relax.




Haha - actually if bigger is better and more manly - the first generation large is 40 cm. You said the one u saw is pebbled leather - does that mean it was cloth interior and not suede??


----------



## incoralblue

MyLVAddict said:


> Haha - actually if bigger is better and more manly - the first generation large is 40 cm. You said the one u saw is pebbled leather - does that mean it was cloth interior and not suede??




The one I own, purchased within the last 2 weeks, is pebbled leather. The interior is cloth.


----------



## shoepursemomma

melburnian said:


> Beautiful! Is this the burgundy?




It's burgundy (Bordeaux) [emoji7][emoji7] have a great week!


----------



## shoepursemomma

mundodabolsa said:


> I love the burgundy version of this bag.  I have one in the largest, first season version so I can't justify getting a small one too but I use the large one so infrequently I'm always lusting when I see small ones.  Thanks for the beautiful picture.




Thank you! I fell in love with the color first. I wish the larger size came with a shoulder strap. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jp23

YAAAAAAY so I finally got my first sac de jour!




EEEEEK so excited!!


----------



## Miss World

jp23 said:


> YAAAAAAY so I finally got my first sac de jour!
> View attachment 3156354
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEK so excited!!



Congratulations!! I love the mini size sac de jours. Is this the Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano or Baby?


----------



## jp23

Miss World said:


> Congratulations!! I love the mini size sac de jours. Is this the Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano or Baby?




Thank you! It's a nano! I've been using her almost everyday!  Though tbh I would like a baby too, but in black! Lol


----------



## Miss World

jp23 said:


> Thank you! It's a nano! I've been using her almost everyday!  Though tbh I would like a baby too, but in black! Lol



I too am lusting over a Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in Baby size!! Can't wait


----------



## StefaniJoy

GORGEOUS!! Congrats!! I've been lusting after the baby sac de jour...the white is gorgeous )


----------



## StefaniJoy

Beautiful! Congrats on your purchase )


----------



## wishiwasinLA

FINALLY! I purchased a bag after months of back and forths, I settled on the SDJ Nano in the black grained leather. 

Really excited about how sturdy it is and how much it holds for a mini. I can see this working for literally any occasion and being truly timeless.

Interested in the difference between the baby and the nano. It didn't seem worth the $500 more to me for the size being slightly larger. Does anyone own both or have any thoughts about the size difference?


----------



## Chanellover12

does anyone know if any store has a sac de jour on sale? I got a small red one from saks for $1400 was reduced from $2900, looking to get another one!


----------



## melburnian

stephlny78 said:


> FINALLY! I purchased a bag after months of back and forths, I settled on the SDJ Nano in the black grained leather.
> 
> Really excited about how sturdy it is and how much it holds for a mini. I can see this working for literally any occasion and being truly timeless.
> 
> Interested in the difference between the baby and the nano. It didn't seem worth the $500 more to me for the size being slightly larger. Does anyone own both or have any thoughts about the size difference?




From what I've seen the baby and nano are very close in size, whereas there is a significant difference between the baby and the small. I think the baby needs to be just a touch bigger so that it is a good 'in between' size between the small and nano. I passed on the small because of the size/weight but I'm finding the baby just a touch too small.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

melburnian said:


> From what I've seen the baby and nano are very close in size, whereas there is a significant difference between the baby and the small. I think the baby needs to be just a touch bigger so that it is a good 'in between' size between the small and nano. I passed on the small because of the size/weight but I'm finding the baby just a touch too small.


Loving the grained leather so far, excited to wear it tomorrow! This is my first SL bag. 

I went back to take a second look at the baby, and I ended up liking the nano more to be a true mini bag, which makes it different from my other mid sized bags. I kept the nano, so now I just need a new small wallet 

One other thing I'm wondering, is about the authenticity card. I bought it from the new boutique on 57th street in NY so I'm sure it's authentic. I'm just surprised that the price tag was in the envelope with the cards, and the authenticity card is paper-board not plastic.

ALSO the new mini version of the cabas bag was CLOSE 2nd place for me. It's actually under 2k and holds quite a lot!


----------



## djrr

stephlny78 said:


> FINALLY! I purchased a bag after months of back and forths, I settled on the SDJ Nano in the black grained leather.
> 
> Really excited about how sturdy it is and how much it holds for a mini. I can see this working for literally any occasion and being truly timeless.
> 
> Interested in the difference between the baby and the nano. It didn't seem worth the $500 more to me for the size being slightly larger. Does anyone own both or have any thoughts about the size difference?



I have both, and I think the baby size is a great size since it can fit in a continental wallet, sunglasses case and other essentials, whereas the nano size you will have to use a shorter wallet. In terms of practicality, the baby size definitely wins, since it is not as heavy as small but spacious enough to fit most essentials. The nano is a fun bag to carry if you really only have just a cell phone and a small wallet and keys to carry, great for hands free events like concerts. 

Here's the link to the pic of both sizes - http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-814302-68.html#post28812246 
Post #1016 

HTH!


----------



## Yuki85

incoralblue said:


> I'm so happy to finally be an owner of my very own Sac De Jour.  This is the men's SDJ, which is a little more than an inch wider than the women's SDJ.




Looks exactly like my SDJ for women in normal size. BUT IT IS VERY BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## incoralblue

Yuki85 said:


> Looks exactly like my SDJ for women in normal size. BUT IT IS VERY BEAUTIFUL.




Thank you! They are the same except its 3cm wider.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

djrr said:


> I have both, and I think the baby size is a great size since it can fit in a continental wallet, sunglasses case and other essentials, whereas the nano size you will have to use a shorter wallet. In terms of practicality, the baby size definitely wins, since it is not as heavy as small but spacious enough to fit most essentials. The nano is a fun bag to carry if you really only have just a cell phone and a small wallet and keys to carry, great for hands free events like concerts.
> 
> Here's the link to the pic of both sizes - http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-814302-68.html#post28812246
> Post #1016
> 
> HTH!


Do you tend to wear your baby cross-body? I do want to wear it as a shoulder bag. I may upgrade to the baby then.

Thank you, everyone! So great to have a resource for my handbag-nerd needs. LOL


----------



## Noviia

stephlny78 said:


> Do you tend to wear your baby cross-body? I do want to wear it as a shoulder bag. I may upgrade to the baby then.
> 
> Thank you, everyone! So great to have a resource for my handbag-nerd needs. LOL



you can't really use the baby as a shoulder bag without the long strap though though it's way too short


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I got the baby in the micro pebble texture, and it's perfect! &#128076;&#127996;&#128133;&#127995;&#128526;


----------



## wishiwasinLA

NEW Baby SDJ in black micro pebble. 

Anyone debating this size, it is PERFECT. Went out to dinner with it last night and it's very comfortable and holds all of the essentials, even a kindle. Which is amazing for a small bag!

Thanks everyone who suggested this size!


----------



## leechiyong

stephlny78 said:


> NEW Baby SDJ in black micro pebble.
> 
> Anyone debating this size, it is PERFECT. Went out to dinner with it last night and it's very comfortable and holds all of the essentials, even a kindle. Which is amazing for a small bag!
> 
> Thanks everyone who suggested this size!


Beautiful choice!  Congrats!


----------



## djrr

stephlny78 said:


> Do you tend to wear your baby cross-body? I do want to wear it as a shoulder bag. I may upgrade to the baby then.
> 
> Thank you, everyone! So great to have a resource for my handbag-nerd needs. LOL



I don't wear it as crossbody, although with the length of the strap you can definitely wear it as crossbody, but because i think it is a little too boxy to be worn as a crossbody (but should be ok over a winter coat), i have the strap shortened, and now wear it as a shoulder bag that hits right at the hip. I wear the nano as cross body though, since the size is small enough and feels comfortable when worn that way. HTH!!


----------



## melburnian

djrr said:


> I don't wear it as crossbody, although with the length of the strap you can definitely wear it as crossbody, but because i think it is a little too boxy to be worn as a crossbody (but should be ok over a winter coat), i have the strap shortened, and now wear it as a shoulder bag that hits right at the hip. I wear the nano as cross body though, since the size is small enough and feels comfortable when worn that way. HTH!!




How did you get the strap shortened, out of interest? Mine is a touch too long but I'm not sure if I trust a local leather shop to do it. It's a little annoying that it's not adjustable.


----------



## djrr

melburnian said:


> How did you get the strap shortened, out of interest? Mine is a touch too long but I'm not sure if I trust a local leather shop to do it. It's a little annoying that it's not adjustable.



I went to a specialty leather store that repairs designer bags. I actually had both straps (nano and baby) shortened, but the strap on the nano is long enough for crossbody. Here are a few pics for your reference (botton strap is altered, top one is the original). From the side with the stitches it's hard to tell its been altered (as in pic #2), you can really only see the trim on the flip side and also when you look at the thickness of the strap, but it really isn't noticeable when worn. The leather shop also used red paint to match the original seal as shown in the third pic. HTH!


----------



## Noviia

stephlny78 said:


> NEW Baby SDJ in black micro pebble.
> 
> Anyone debating this size, it is PERFECT. Went out to dinner with it last night and it's very comfortable and holds all of the essentials, even a kindle. Which is amazing for a small bag!
> 
> Thanks everyone who suggested this size!



i have the same bag and i agree it's super gorgeous! congratz!!


----------



## jp23

stephlny78 said:


> NEW Baby SDJ in black micro pebble.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone debating this size, it is PERFECT. Went out to dinner with it last night and it's very comfortable and holds all of the essentials, even a kindle. Which is amazing for a small bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone who suggested this size!




Ahhhh so pretty enjoy!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

djrr said:


> I went to a specialty leather store that repairs designer bags. I actually had both straps (nano and baby) shortened, but the strap on the nano is long enough for crossbody. Here are a few pics for your reference (botton strap is altered, top one is the original). From the side with the stitches it's hard to tell its been altered (as in pic #2), you can really only see the trim on the flip side and also when you look at the thickness of the strap, but it really isn't noticeable when worn. The leather shop also used red paint to match the original seal as shown in the third pic. HTH!




That looks great! I heard you could do that. Are you in NY by chance?


----------



## pandarella

stephlny78 said:


> NEW Baby SDJ in black micro pebble.
> 
> Anyone debating this size, it is PERFECT. Went out to dinner with it last night and it's very comfortable and holds all of the essentials, even a kindle. Which is amazing for a small bag!
> 
> Thanks everyone who suggested this size!


I have the same bag!  Mine just arrived today after waiting for a week! It was with customs for a couple of days. Is your interior fabric as well?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

pandarella said:


> I have the same bag!  Mine just arrived today after waiting for a week! It was with customs for a couple of days. Is your interior fabric as well?



It is, do they line them in suede anymore? Where did you get yours from? Matches fashion is great for duty free  I was just too impatient since the flagship is near my office..

Love the bag and would love the larger "small" size next. Worried about it being too heavy as people mentioned.


----------



## pandarella

stephlny78 said:


> It is, do they line them in suede anymore? Where did you get yours from? Matches fashion is great for duty free  I was just too impatient since the flagship is near my office..
> 
> Love the bag and would love the larger "small" size next. Worried about it being too heavy as people mentioned.


I'm not sure, glad to hear your one is too! I've been lurking around the forum reading about the suede interior so was a bit surprised to see it was fabric. I purchased mine from Departement Feminin. First time purchasing off them and no complaints 

Yep, that's why I chose the baby - it suits my petite frame more and it's not heavy at all! Would of been great if the strap was a tad shorter though.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

pandarella said:


> I'm not sure, glad to hear your one is too! I've been lurking around the forum reading about the suede interior so was a bit surprised to see it was fabric. I purchased mine from Departement Feminin. First time purchasing off them and no complaints
> 
> Yep, that's why I chose the baby - it suits my petite frame more and it's not heavy at all! Would of been great if the strap was a tad shorter though.


It seems that they stopped using the suede bc it was contributing to it being too heavy! Makes sense to me.

I agree about the strap length. I love to wear my bags long straight off the shoulder these days, and it's a tad too long to do that. I know that they can be shortened but I just have this issue with tampering with the design.  Especially for a 2k + bag. :O

Also just after spending all that cash on this bag, I'm in love w so many of their bags and now am lusting over SEVERAL: Universite, Emmanuelle, the adorable little camera bag with the YSL gold emblem. Ah, for @#$% sake!


----------



## shenay

Hello all, I'm contemplating on the baby SDJ in suede. Am worried it might be prone to color transfer and not too sure if the material can last .. any help please ?


----------



## missyb

honeybunch said:


> I already bought it in grey.  All my bags are black and I've been looking for a grey bag for a while but like you I'm worried about it being high maintenance and also colour transfer. Although it's not very light in colour and the leather seems to be glazed so colour transfer may wipe off. I really love the look of croc leather in black and I don't have any textured black leather bags.  I wear a lot of black in the winter but still think the texture of the black stamp croc would look amazing with an all black outfit, especially leather skinnies.  I'm wondering whether I should exchange it for the black but the grey is stunning too.  I'm in a dilemma!




Which size is this? I think I just bought the same bag


----------



## djrr

stephlny78 said:


> That looks great! I heard you could do that. Are you in NY by chance?




No I'm not in NY. I do know a nice leather repair shop in NJ, I've brought in a balenciaga to shorten the strap and they did a great job. If u wanna know the info you can PM me.


----------



## littlehanoi

I'm in the club! Just tried in the store, will take more pics


----------



## leechiyong

littlehanoi said:


> I'm in the club! Just tried in the store, will take more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178435



Stunning shade!  Congrats!


----------



## littlehanoi

leechiyong said:


> Stunning shade!  Congrats!




Thank you! I just in love with the color


----------



## Yuki85

littlehanoi said:


> I'm in the club! Just tried in the store, will take more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178435


 
Beautiful Color!!!!


----------



## jp23

littlehanoi said:


> I'm in the club! Just tried in the store, will take more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178435




What a rich color! Love!


----------



## littlehanoi

Yuki85 said:


> Beautiful Color!!!!







jp23 said:


> What a rich color! Love!




Thank you. It's "mini Sac du Jour" but I don't find this name on SL homepage. The size is similar to the small SDJ. Does anyone know if SL has change name from "mini SDJ" to "small SDJ"?


----------



## SummerSolo

Beautiful color! What was the price at NK?


----------



## littlehanoi

SummerSolo said:


> Beautiful color! What was the price at NK?




It was 19.950 sek but I got little discount today [emoji8]


----------



## wishiwasinLA

RED is amazing!


----------



## littlehanoi

stephlny78 said:


> RED is amazing!




Is she a keeper? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## wishiwasinLA

littlehanoi said:


> Is she a keeper? [emoji173]&#65039;


I would. I spiraled out of control with mine. I went in last week to buy the NANO, then exchanged it for a BABY.. NOW I Have the SMALL. (I just kept spending more) They are such gorgeous bags. I'm definitely keeping mine! Although I still love the Nano and would love to have that version as well.

I noticed the grained leather versions have the fabric interior which is lighter weight. My grained size "SMALL" isn't really that heavy.

Is yours a baby or small?


----------



## littlehanoi

stephlny78 said:


> I would. I spiraled out of control with mine. I went in last week to buy the NANO, then exchanged it for a BABY.. NOW I Have the SMALL. (I just kept spending more) They are such gorgeous bags. I'm definitely keeping mine! Although I still love the Nano and would love to have that version as well.
> 
> I noticed the grained leather versions have the fabric interior which is lighter weight. My grained size "SMALL" isn't really that heavy.
> 
> Is yours a baby or small?




My is smooth leather and small size, actually it is "mini SDJ" but has the same size as small one. I planed to buy LV Cluny but can not let go this beautiful red. They said I have 30 days to return.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

littlehanoi said:


> My is smooth leather and small size, actually it is "mini SDJ" but has the same size as small one. I planed to buy LV Cluny but can not let go this beautiful red. They said I have 30 days to return.




That's funny, I almost bought and LV first as well. I think the SL is so much more chic and so timeless. That RED is so spectacular. I vote that you keep it!

Cheers to new bags!


----------



## littlehanoi

stephlny78 said:


> That's funny, I almost bought and LV first as well. I think the SL is so much more chic and so timeless. That RED is so spectacular. I vote that you keep it!
> 
> Cheers to new bags!




Thanks Stephlny! I think I will keep it. 
PS. I thought you from France . Most of my french friends vote for SDJ while my vietnamese friend like LV more.


----------



## dangerouscurves

So, do SDJs with leather lining and fabric lining have different prices?


----------



## missmoimoi

Holts Vancouver. Kill me now!


----------



## missyb

missmoimoi said:


> Holts Vancouver. Kill me now!
> View attachment 3178901


Are these the baby size? If so I just ordered the grey!


----------



## missmoimoi

missyb said:


> Are these the baby size? If so I just ordered the grey!




Medium I think


----------



## baghagg

dangerouscurves said:


> So, do SDJs with leather lining and fabric lining have different prices?



I saw in Saks today, size "Small" (the largest size with a shoulder strap) priced identically.


----------



## djrr

littlehanoi said:


> Thank you. It's "mini Sac du Jour" but I don't find this name on SL homepage. The size is similar to the small SDJ. Does anyone know if SL has change name from "mini SDJ" to "small SDJ"?




It looks like the small size from your modeling pic.
Congrats on ur new SDJ! I have the same color, it's very versatile.


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghagg said:


> I saw in Saks today, size "Small" (the largest size with a shoulder strap) priced identically.




Thank you! This is interesting. Do you think they'll phase out the ones with suede/leather lining? I'm thinking of getting either a small or a baby and I prefer them to the ones with fabric lining. I hope they won't do that, though.


----------



## baghagg

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you! This is interesting. Do you think they'll phase out the ones with suede/leather lining? I'm thinking of getting either a small or a baby and I prefer them to the ones with fabric lining. I hope they won't do that, though.



I was wondering the same...  I guess if we're planning on getting the smooth leather version,  get one now with the suede lining while we still can.


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghagg said:


> I was wondering the same...  I guess if we're planning on getting the smooth leather version,  get one now with the suede lining while we still can.




[emoji4] Stil saving up. Lol. Hope to get one before the end of this month.


----------



## jp23

I seriously need some money [emoji23]


----------



## jp23

Just wanted to share a photo of my nano with Furbert


----------



## MJconfessions

shenay said:


> Hello all, I'm contemplating on the baby SDJ in suede. Am worried it might be prone to color transfer and not too sure if the material can last .. any help please ?




I saw this the other day and fell in love! The one on display was in good condition still. Denim will rub off on this colour for sure! Still contemplating it


----------



## baghagg

MJconfessions said:


> I saw this the other day and fell in love! The one on display was in good condition still. Denim will rub off on this colour for sure! Still contemplating it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180203



Beautiful!   What size is this,  and what color so they name it?


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Beautiful!   What size is this,  and what color so they name it?



What size is this,  and what color*do* they name it?


----------



## shenay

MJconfessions said:


> I saw this the other day and fell in love! The one on display was in good condition still. Denim will rub off on this colour for sure! Still contemplating it



Ah such a beauty, the light grey is so pretty and I like that it's not in the permanent line 

Unfortunately I'm not good at maintaining so I've decided to get the smooth leather instead  Hopefully it reaches me soon !


----------



## heaRtB

Just want to share my sac de jour [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dangerouscurves

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share my sac de jour [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## djrr

MJconfessions said:


> I saw this the other day and fell in love! The one on display was in good condition still. Denim will rub off on this colour for sure! Still contemplating it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180203




This is such a pretty color for fall/winter!
The suede will definitely be harder to take care of though. Please share some modeling pics if you do get it!


----------



## jp23

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share my sac de jour [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful bag!
Omg south coast plaza?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Loving this bag!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

jp23 said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of my nano with Furbert
> View attachment 3179949


I'm not usually into charms but I LOVE this combo, plus that white SDJ is super hot. JEAL.


----------



## littlehanoi

stephlny78 said:


> Loving this bag!




You look stunning! Love your dress and bag combination


----------



## jp23

stephlny78 said:


> Loving this bag!




So cute! I'm where you are now. LOL maybe I'll see you!


----------



## jp23

stephlny78 said:


> I'm not usually into charms but I LOVE this combo, plus that white SDJ is super hot. JEAL.




Thank you!! [emoji177]


----------



## wishiwasinLA

jp23 said:


> Thank you!! [emoji177]


I would definitely notice that bag!


----------



## heaRtB

dangerouscurves said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you


----------



## heaRtB

jp23 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> Omg south coast plaza?




Yup, Thank you..[emoji4]


----------



## mooniiiz

Sharing my new SDJ, its so pretty. Anyone knows how to clean croc embossed leather bags?


----------



## retroglow

mooniiiz said:


> Sharing my new SDJ, its so pretty. Anyone knows how to clean croc embossed leather bags?




Congrats on the new SDJ! The croc embossment certainly adds a very sleek vibe to this bag


----------



## retroglow

I just got this preloved SDJ in Small 2 weeks bag! Totally in love!! I can't stop rubbing my fingers up and down those tiny studs hahaha. Maintenance is such a breeze with these studs ie I don't have to worry too much about getting any scratches because of the many studs on the surface.


----------



## jp23

heaRtB said:


> Yup, Thank you..[emoji4]




Home I used to work there! Lol


----------



## jp23

retroglow said:


> View attachment 3183162
> 
> 
> I just got this preloved SDJ in Small 2 weeks bag! Totally in love!! I can't stop rubbing my fingers up and down those tiny studs hahaha. Maintenance is such a breeze with these studs ie I don't have to worry too much about getting any scratches because of the many studs on the surface.




Lol that certainly is a good cheat isn't it?!


----------



## jp23

mooniiiz said:


> Sharing my new SDJ, its so pretty. Anyone knows how to clean croc embossed leather bags?




Ugh this bag is so perfect!


----------



## retroglow

jp23 said:


> Lol that certainly is a good cheat isn't it?!




Indeed!! Especially since I'm really rough when it comes to handling my bags


----------



## StefaniJoy

LOVE your bag! (And the Chanel wallet!)


----------



## dangerouscurves

My bf just told me he picked up my Sac De Jour from the post office. Lort! I'm excited!!!


----------



## leechiyong

dangerouscurves said:


> My bf just told me he picked up my Sac De Jour from the post office. Lort! I'm excited!!!


Yay!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## LadyCupid

djrr said:


> This is such a pretty color for fall/winter!
> The suede will definitely be harder to take care of though. Please share some modeling pics if you do get it!


Hi dear, your inbox is full.


----------



## smileeymmuffin

Hi, I will be visiting Japan in Dec and am interested to do some YSL bag-shopping then!

Was wondering if anyone is familiar with the prices of baby SDJ in Tokyo? 

Appreciate if you can share! thanks


----------



## jp23

smileeymmuffin said:


> Hi, I will be visiting Japan in Dec and am interested to do some YSL bag-shopping then!
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering if anyone is familiar with the prices of baby SDJ in Tokyo?
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate if you can share! thanks




Oooooo have fun in Japan! I hope you snag yourself an extra special bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Here's my Sac de Jour. I love that the lining is suede. They're really are planning to phase out the suede/leather lining. I love the bag. I'm not used to having open top bag but  I'll get used to it.


----------



## baghagg

dangerouscurves said:


> Here's my Sac de Jour. I love that the lining is suede. They're really are planning to phase out the suede/leather lining. I love the bag. I'm not used to having open top bag but  I'll get used to it.
> View attachment 3185606



Very gorgeous,  what color is it exactly?


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghagg said:


> Very gorgeous,  what color is it exactly?




Thank you! It's violet [emoji4]


----------



## StefaniJoy

That's gorgeous!!! I ordered the Baby size in black last night. Enjoy it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

^Thank you! Mine is also baby size. Had to pull the trigger before the suede lining is not off the market anymore.


----------



## baghagg

This pretty girl is in her way to me as we speak - can't wait..  I'm a Chanel /Dior girl,  but I loves me some Saint Laurent every now and again. ..


----------



## leechiyong

baghagg said:


> This pretty girl is in her way to me as we speak - can't wait..  I'm a Chanel /Dior girl,  but I loves me some Saint Laurent every now and again. ..



What a stunning color combo!  Please do a reveal when you receive it!


----------



## baghagg

leechiyong said:


> What a stunning color combo!  Please do a reveal when yoy receive it!



I sure will, leechiyong, thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghagg said:


> This pretty girl is in her way to me as we speak - can't wait..  I'm a Chanel /Dior girl,  but I loves me some Saint Laurent every now and again. ..




I love the lining! Which size is this? It looks like the leather is less rigid. Beautiful bag!


----------



## baghagg

dangerouscurves said:


> I love the lining! Which size is this? It looks like the leather is less rigid. Beautiful bag!



Hi DC - this bag is the 'small' which is the largest size with a shoulder strap - a shoulder strap is a mandatory option for me


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghagg said:


> Hi DC - this bag is the 'small' which is the largest size with a shoulder strap - a shoulder strap is a mandatory option for me




Hi! Thank you! Let us know how the leather is. The inner part looks different from the 'small' that I've seen. Maybe it's new design? Sac de Jour is totally confusing. Lol.


----------



## baghagg

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi! Thank you! Let us know how the leather is. The inner part looks different from the 'small' that I've seen. Maybe it's new design? Sac de Jour is totally confusing. Lol.



The lining in this smooth calfskin bag is fuschia leather.  Usually it's suede.


----------



## Virgilio

Has anyone had a problem with the D rings of the Sac De jour cross body options?


----------



## jazztonish

Hi. Can someone give me an advice on sac de jour's color?
I'm considering buying a baby sad de jour. I already have a black mini cabas chyc in lambskin. And most of my other bags are in black. I feel like my next one should be in other colors than black. I always wear black and white minimal clothes.

I love burgundy but looks like it's only available in small size. Well, at least for my country.

Now I'll have to look for an alternative choice. Grey or dark red?
Smooth or pebbled leather? Is there any differences in maintenance?


----------



## adversary

Pebbled leather requires virtually no maintenance.


----------



## melburnian

The smooth leather scratches more easily than the pebbled leather. 

Regarding colour, are you looking at burgundy or oxblood? The pic you posted looks like oxblood, which is a dark red colour. The Saint Laurent 'burgundy' is more of a wine/very dark purple-red colour. I was also tossing up between grey and oxblood and ended up going with the oxblood. It's a nice touch of colour while still being neutral enough to wear with most things. I figured that it would be easy to find another grey bag, but not as easy to find the perfect red bag 

Also, you could consider buying online from ysl.com or another retailer (matches, NAP) if you can't find the colour you want locally.


----------



## dangerouscurves

melburnian said:


> The smooth leather scratches more easily than the pebbled leather.
> 
> Regarding colour, are you looking at burgundy or oxblood? The pic you posted looks like oxblood, which is a dark red colour. The Saint Laurent 'burgundy' is more of a wine/very dark purple-red colour. I was also tossing up between grey and oxblood and ended up going with the oxblood. It's a nice touch of colour while still being neutral enough to wear with most things. I figured that it would be easy to find another grey bag, but not as easy to find the perfect red bag
> 
> Also, you could consider buying online from ysl.com or another retailer (matches, NAP) if you can't find the colour you want locally.




I'd actually been wondering about smooth leather as well. I think I have the latest batch of SDJ with smooth leather and it doesn't get scratches easily. I've scratched it on purpose but nothing happens. Or maybe I'm just lucky?


----------



## melburnian

dangerouscurves said:


> I'd actually been wondering about smooth leather as well. I think I have the latest batch of SDJ with smooth leather and it doesn't get scratches easily. I've scratched it on purpose but nothing happens. Or maybe I'm just lucky?




You might be right. I haven't noticed any scratches on mine, but I assumed that's because it's new and I haven't used it much yet. I'd heard from others here that they scratch up but I suppose it's possible they have changed the leather.


----------



## jazztonish

melburnian said:


> The smooth leather scratches more easily than the pebbled leather.
> 
> Regarding colour, are you looking at burgundy or oxblood? The pic you posted looks like oxblood, which is a dark red colour. The Saint Laurent 'burgundy' is more of a wine/very dark purple-red colour. I was also tossing up between grey and oxblood and ended up going with the oxblood. It's a nice touch of colour while still being neutral enough to wear with most things. I figured that it would be easy to find another grey bag, but not as easy to find the perfect red bag
> 
> Also, you could consider buying online from ysl.com or another retailer (matches, NAP) if you can't find the colour you want locally.



Thanks for your input.

I'm looking for a burgundy in baby size. The pic I've shown is the oxblood which is an alternative choice for the burgundy. 

Unfortunately, YSL doesn't ship their products to Thailand. So, I think I'll have to get either grey or oxblood. I'll try visiting the shop again to make a final decision. I can't wait to have a Sac De Jour as my newest bag.


----------



## kelsey211

dangerouscurves said:


> I'd actually been wondering about smooth leather as well. I think I have the latest batch of SDJ with smooth leather and it doesn't get scratches easily. I've scratched it on purpose but nothing happens. Or maybe I'm just lucky?



I think you are correct.  I have both the older smooth leather SDJ and a newer smoother leather baby bought last month.  The newer smooth leather bag is definitely more resistant to scratches.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kelsey211 said:


> I think you are correct.  I have both the older smooth leather SDJ and a newer smoother leather baby bought last month.  The newer smooth leather bag is definitely more resistant to scratches.




Could you please compare the old and the newer smooth leather in term of appearance? My baby SDJ seems to be smooth with flat grains, if you know what I mean. Does the older smooth SDJ's leather look like Hermès box leather or Celine box bag leather? Or does it look the same as the newer SDJ's smooth leather?


----------



## kelsey211

dangerouscurves said:


> Could you please compare the old and the newer smooth leather in term of appearance? *My baby SDJ seems to be smooth with flat grains*, if you know what I mean. Does the older smooth SDJ's leather look like Hermès box leather or Celine box bag leather? Or does it look the same as the newer SDJ's smooth leather?



You described it correctly.  My new baby SDJ appears smooth but if you look closely, you can see very fine grains in the leather.  My older small SDJ is much smoother with no visible grains.

Below are closeup pictures of my older blue and newer black SDJs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kelsey211 said:


> You described it correctly.  My new baby SDJ appears smooth but if you look closely, you can see very fine grains in the leather.  My older small SDJ is much smoother with no visible grains.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are closeup pictures of my older blue and newer black SDJs.




Wow!!!! What a difference! Thank you so much for the information and for the pictures. Now we shouldn't be afraid to get SDJ in smooth leather. Yay!!!!


----------



## Honeyfoot

Hi guys, do any of you know if the Oxblood is a permanent/classic SDJ colour or is it only available this season? TIA


----------



## melburnian

kelsey211 said:


> You described it correctly.  My new baby SDJ appears smooth but if you look closely, you can see very fine grains in the leather.  My older small SDJ is much smoother with no visible grains.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are closeup pictures of my older blue and newer black SDJs.




Ooh thanks for this! Good to know that I won't have to baby my smooth leather bag.


----------



## Touchs

Hello,

Could I please get help with this SDJ? I'm not familar with these type of bags.

Item Name: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Bag In Black Leather
Seller ID: baylor21
Item No: 141832039204
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/141832039204

Thanks !


----------



## melburnian

Touchs said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I please get help with this SDJ? I'm not familar with these type of bags.
> 
> Item Name: Saint Laurent Classic Small Sac De Jour Bag In Black Leather
> Seller ID: baylor21
> Item No: 141832039204
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/141832039204
> 
> Thanks !




Hi, please post your request in the authentication thread below. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/authenticate-this-ysl-please-read-rules-and-use-534837.html


----------



## jazztonish

Guys, I'm making a vow that I'm going to buy it today! lol.
Still in dilemma. Here's a pic YSL sent me this morning. Left or right. Left or right.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jazztonish said:


> Guys, I'm making a vow that I'm going to buy it today! lol.
> Still in dilemma. Here's a pic YSL sent me this morning. Left or right. Left or right.




Left! The dark red one.


----------



## jazztonish

dangerouscurves said:


> Left! The dark red one.



Hey, thanks! However, I ended up purchasing the grey one. It matches with me and the clothes I wear daily. But SDJ is definitely a timeless bag. It's also light and unexpectedly holds a lot of my stuff. I'd to recommend those who's still reluctant about this bag to change their mind since this bag is absolutely gorgeous and understated in real life. It's worth it!






Baby SDJ with her big sister Mini Cabas Chyc in lamb skin.


----------



## baghagg

jazztonish said:


> Hey, thanks! However, I ended up purchasing the grey one. It matches with me and the clothes I wear daily. But SDJ is definitely a timeless bag. It's also light and unexpectedly holds a lot of my stuff. I'd to recommend those who's still reluctant about this bag to change their mind since this bag is absolutely gorgeous and understated in real life. It's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby SDJ with her big sister Mini Cabas Chyc in lamb skin.



Congratulations on your new SDJ.  May I ask you about the shoulder strap?   I am 5'5", and the shoulder strap is too long for me on the size 'small' (largest size with the shoulder strap),  it only works crossbody .  Unfortunately this style bag has no adjustment to it's strap.   How do you find the strap?   What is your height and how does it work for you?   Tia


----------



## jazztonish

baghagg said:


> Congratulations on your new SDJ.  May I ask you about the shoulder strap?   I am 5'5", and the shoulder strap is too long for me on the size 'small' (largest size with the shoulder strap),  it only works crossbody .  Unfortunately this style bag has no adjustment to it's strap.   How do you find the strap?   What is your height and how does it work for you?   Tia



Hey, thanks.

The bag in baby size actually comes with the strap too. I'm 5'7". Once I wear with the strap, the bag stays somewhere from my hip to my mid thigh. So, I find that the length is perfect and practical for me. I can put my hand to get my stuff out without a problem. But I can see that it is too long for you. I tried comparing the length of Cabas Chyc and SDJ. I can see the big difference. Cabas Chyc falls right next to my hip.


----------



## baghagg

jazztonish said:


> Hey, thanks.
> 
> The bag in baby size actually comes with the strap too. I'm 5'7". Once I wear with the strap, the bag stays somewhere from my hip to my mid thigh. So, I find that the length is perfect and practical for me. I can put my hand to get my stuff out without a problem. But I can see that it is too long for you. I tried comparing the length of Cabas Chyc and SDJ. I can see the big difference. Cabas Chyc falls right next to my hip.



Thank you for these pics, this bag hits me at a similar spot .  I'm so annoyed right now that for $2,750. St. Laurent couldn't make the strap adjustable. ..  I mean,  I have a LV Palermo from 2008 that was (only) $1K with a perfect,  adjustable shoulder strap.   Wth???


----------



## lahumummatbayli

jazztonish said:


> Hey, thanks.
> 
> The bag in baby size actually comes with the strap too. I'm 5'7". Once I wear with the strap, the bag stays somewhere from my hip to my mid thigh. So, I find that the length is perfect and practical for me. I can put my hand to get my stuff out without a problem. But I can see that it is too long for you. I tried comparing the length of Cabas Chyc and SDJ. I can see the big difference. Cabas Chyc falls right next to my hip.


Congrats. the grey one looks very chic and up to date. Perfect choice


----------



## WednesdayAddams

Hello everyone  I'm new here and the SDJ in on my graduation wish list. I was just curios about the leather - on Harrods (Uk) they have options like lizard embossed, crock print, crock embossed, grain etc 
Are any of these more resistant and less delicate to scratching compared to the classic leather ones? I don't like babying my bags and I want something quite resistant.


----------



## miusac

I love it. actually thinking about getting one soon


----------



## wk20000

I just purchased my first Saint Laurent bag (I do own a few pairs of their shoes )

The bag is a smooth leather baby SDJ in Fog with gold hardware. However, I was surprised to see when I received it that the inside wasn't lined with suede and is instead a black leather. Is this normal?


----------



## jazztonish

wk20000 said:


> I just purchased my first Saint Laurent bag (I do own a few pairs of their shoes )
> 
> The bag is a smooth leather baby SDJ in Fog with gold hardware. However, I was surprised to see when I received it that the inside wasn't lined with suede and is instead a black leather. Is this normal?



Yes, that's normal. SDJ comes in 2 types of interior materials: suede and black leather. Mine is also black leather.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jazztonish said:


> Yes, that's normal. SDJ comes in 2 types of interior materials: suede and black leather. Mine is also black leather.




And fabric lining as well.


----------



## baghagg

dangerouscurves said:


> And fabric lining as well.



I believe the fabric interior is limited to the pebbled,  grained (outer) leather bags.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

baghagg said:


> Congratulations on your new SDJ.  May I ask you about the shoulder strap?   I am 5'5", and the shoulder strap is too long for me on the size 'small' (largest size with the shoulder strap),  it only works crossbody .  Unfortunately this style bag has no adjustment to it's strap.   How do you find the strap?   What is your height and how does it work for you?   Tia



I'm the same height as you and i used to own a SDJ, but my strap was adjustable. I wonder if they changed that with the newer bags?


----------



## Germainee

Red is soooooo classy!


----------



## toheavenx

I'm stuck in a dilemma - any thoughts between the 3?? 

https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-carryall-00505032003994.html

https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-medium-sac-de-jour-00505034273173.html

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item11071716.aspx?ffref=pp_recom


----------



## Chrissy131

toheavenx said:


> I'm stuck in a dilemma - any thoughts between the 3??
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-carryall-00505032003994.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-medium-sac-de-jour-00505034273173.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item11071716.aspx?ffref=pp_recom




I owned carryall its very heavy...I barely used it anymore...the bag is nice but just too heavy...if I can choose again i will definitely go with small


----------



## juju.

I'm looking for a black grained leather nano on sale for less than US$1600. The Australian dollar is so terrible right now.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

toheavenx said:


> I'm stuck in a dilemma - any thoughts between the 3??
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-carryall-00505032003994.html
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-medium-sac-de-jour-00505034273173.html
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item11071716.aspx?ffref=pp_recom



3rd one from farfetch!


----------



## Bijouxlady

stephlny78 said:


> Loving this bag!


Love your bag! What size is it?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

"Small"  it's really not that small, but not feeling big enough to be a "work bag", it's perfect.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

toheavenx said:


> I'm stuck in a dilemma - any thoughts between the 3??
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-carryall-00505032003994.html
> 
> https://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-medium-sac-de-jour-00505034273173.html
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/item11071716.aspx?ffref=pp_recom



The third one from farfetch is stunning!!


----------



## abby12

baghagg said:


> This pretty girl is in her way to me as we speak - can't wait..  I'm a Chanel /Dior girl,  but I loves me some Saint Laurent every now and again. ..


 Did you receive this?  How do you like the leather interior?  Is this the newest style? Where did you purchase?


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Hoping someone might know this! I lost the leather lock cover from my SDJ  Does anyone know how I can buy a replacement?


----------



## ChanelChap

I've heard rumors that SL is phasing out the suede lining on the SDJ.

Can anyone confirm? What will they replace it with, canvas or leather?


----------



## Vling13

WednesdayAddams said:


> The third one from farfetch is stunning!!


First post here!  Yep, I'm one of those stalkers that decided to come out and join the conversation. To ChanelChap, I heard that rumor as well; the suede lining is being phased out because the bag is already quite heavy. But I'm not sure.  To WednesdayAddams, Love #3, the croc print! It adds just the right touch of uniqueness and pizzazz. It probably won't show marks and scratches as much also. I just wanted to quickly share my story: I've loved several bags for awhile (from Celine, Bottega Veneta, LV, you name it) for so long, I can't even remember when I started coveting them.... until I walked into Saint Laurent and touched a SDJ. As soon as I held it in my hands I KNEW I had to have it, the leather is impeccable and the heft and weight unsurpassed. The bag itself is timeless, classic, and guaranteed to rise in value in a few years! I ended up purchasing a small SDJ in black, python-embossed (the same one I held in my hands in the store). As a side-note, the python is extremely believable, its amazing the handiwork that went into this bag! If anyone wants pictures, please let me know and I'll be happy to post whenever it's actually in my possession!


----------



## baghagg

abby12 said:


> Did you receive this?  How do you like the leather interior?  Is this the newest style? Where did you purchase?



They sent me the wrong one; the exchange is in process.   I will definately post pics when it comes and when I get a chance,  this holiday season is shorter than most. .


----------



## Miss World

retroglow said:


> View attachment 3183162
> 
> 
> I just got this preloved SDJ in Small 2 weeks bag! Totally in love!! I can't stop rubbing my fingers up and down those tiny studs hahaha. Maintenance is such a breeze with these studs ie I don't have to worry too much about getting any scratches because of the many studs on the surface.



Oh my i'm in love.  Those mini studs are perfect on the Sac De Jour style. I want a studded one now!


----------



## Miss World

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share my sac de jour [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;



Gorgeous, i'm loving the croc print.  What size is this one and does it come with the long strap?


----------



## MsVincit

Hey all! I need a bit of help?

I've been trying to get the SDJ small in Oxblood red and it just sold out at the only place I know in Melbourne- David Jones!  
Where else can I get it, Australian girls?


----------



## heaRtB

Miss World said:


> Gorgeous, i'm loving the croc print.  What size is this one and does it come with the long strap?




Thank you Miss World.. [emoji4] it's the small size with long shoulder strap .. [emoji4]


----------



## Kiti

I just bought a small Sac De Jour in burgundy (or oxblood?) color!!! OmG I am so excited as I thought I could not find that color anywhere in Europe anymore but YES Luisaviaroma had it!!!   I just hope the color is what I want, meaning not too purple... eeeeek. *calming down....


----------



## Kiti

MsVincit said:


> Hey all! I need a bit of help?
> 
> I've been trying to get the SDJ small in Oxblood red and it just sold out at the only place I know in Melbourne- David Jones!
> Where else can I get it, Australian girls?



I feel your pain! I just wrote here that I had hunted that color here in Europe too. Sold out! BUT Luisaviaroma.com had it, I think they post to Australia too but don't know about the cost of customs.


----------



## Kiti

***Omg omg I'm so happy!*


----------



## cas12345

Hi ladies ! Contemplating buying the SDJ in nano size , just wondering if it's easy to get in out of and how much can it actually fit ? Have my eye on black croc embossed !


----------



## cas12345

heaRtB said:


> Just want to share my sac de jour [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;


Omg love it ! Beautiful! This is the one I want too, in the nano!


----------



## hikkichan

Hi everyone! I know this might sound like a silly question but I just got my Nano SDJ and I'm not sure what the lock and key are for. Are they just for aesthetics or is there a way to use them? Thanks!


----------



## hikkichan

A mod shot with my new black beauty. We should start a thread for mod shots!

I'm 5"7 for reference and I'm wearing the Nano


----------



## dangerouscurves

hikkichan said:


> Hi everyone! I know this might sound like a silly question but I just got my Nano SDJ and I'm not sure what the lock and key are for. Are they just for aesthetics or is there a way to use them? Thanks!




Hahaha!!!! I have the Baby and I'm wondering the same. They really have no purpose on the Baby and the Nano.


----------



## cas12345

Looks great! Just got mine a few days ago!!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3215231
> 
> 
> A mod shot with my new black beauty. We should start a thread for mod shots!
> 
> I'm 5"7 for reference and I'm wearing the Nano


You look great. Is that really nano? It looks like small!


----------



## hikkichan

moi et mes sacs said:


> You look great. Is that really nano? It looks like small!




Thanks! Yes, it is a nano. The price was SGD2590 which is the nano pricing. Maybe it looks like a small because I'm quite thin


----------



## Kiti

Hi everybody, I received my burgundy SDJ from Luisaviaroma.com yesterday but I need help now: I love the actual bag, but I am not sure what to do with the key. The thing is, my bag is *burgundy* *grained* leather and the leather in the key is *smooth black* leather! Is this normal? Are all the keys in SDJ in black smooth leather, no matter what the actual color of the bag is?   

ps. excuse my nails, just going to get them done....







http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11398&pictureid=117397


----------



## llyymyc

Kiti said:


> Hi everybody, I received my burgundy SDJ from Luisaviaroma.com yesterday but I need help now: I love the actual bag, but I am not sure what to do with the key. The thing is, my bag is *burgundy* *grained* leather and the leather in the key is *smooth black* leather! Is this normal? Are all the keys in SDJ in black smooth leather, no matter what the actual color of the bag is?
> 
> ps. excuse my nails, just going to get them done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11398&pictureid=117397




I have a smooth leather burgundy nano sdj and the key matches my bag. So I think yours should match too


----------



## Kiti

llyymyc said:


> I have a smooth leather burgundy nano sdj and the key matches my bag. So I think yours should match too



Oh great. Hmh. I emailed Luisaviaroma and they don't have this color in stock anymore...  

What to do. 

When I bought my SDJ Baby it had a card with it saying size "Nano". But the measurements and price was the same as Baby. Btw anyone else have that or was it a mistake by the seller (Farfetch.com) like I think it is?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kiti said:


> Oh great. Hmh. I emailed Luisaviaroma and they don't have this color in stock anymore...
> 
> What to do.
> 
> When I bought my SDJ Baby it had a card with it saying size "Nano". But the measurements and price was the same as Baby. Btw anyone else have that or was it a mistake by the seller (Farfetch.com) like I think it is?




When I see YSL's website, the Smalls are listed as Baby.


----------



## Kiti

dangerouscurves said:


> When I see YSL's website, the Smalls are listed as Baby.



Confusing. And I just noticed that my small has a description "Mini" in its card. Anyone? Especially from Europe, how the h*ll do these sizes actually go in names? My Baby (Nano in card) is the width 26 cm. My Small (Mini in card) is about 32 cm in width. 

Does Saint Laurent and resellers have difficulty in naming these? 

I'm having my Small authenticated even though Luisaviaroma is a trusted site.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kiti said:


> Confusing. And I just noticed that my small has a description "Mini" in its card. Anyone? Especially from Europe, how the h*ll do these sizes actually go in names? My Baby (Nano in card) is the width 26 cm. My Small (Mini in card) is about 32 cm in width.
> 
> Does Saint Laurent and resellers have difficulty in naming these?
> 
> I'm having my Small authenticated even though Luisaviaroma is a trusted site.




I live in Germany and I saw that my Baby's card says Nano. Soooo weird. Maybe they just change the size name?


----------



## Kiti

dangerouscurves said:


> I live in Germany and I saw that my Baby's card says Nano. Soooo weird. Maybe they just change the size name?



I have been thinking about this option also! Weeeird. Anyone else, experiences? I feel like emailing YSL...


----------



## baghagg

abby12 said:


> Did you receive this?  How do you like the leather interior?  Is this the newest style? Where did you purchase?



Here she is,  as promised. .  Without further adieu, please allow me to present my brand new,  beautiful Sac De Jour in smooth black calf w/fuschia leather lining:


----------



## baghagg

A few more:


----------



## baghagg

Some mod shots


----------



## baghagg

Though the strap is long,  it is not too long (I'm  5'5").  Crossbody works just as well.   Also,  this bag is light weight!   No heavy lifting!   Whew!  I'm very pleased with this bag,  I hope these pictures help those who are on the fence.


----------



## baghagg

Ps.  I see today on this thread that there is some confusion regarding the size names.   This bag size is the' small," which is the largest SDJ with strap.   However,  upon inspecting the interior of this bag I found this tag.  As you can see,  the tag calls this size a 'mini' - by no means is this the mini!  Perhaps in other countries it is called mini,  but here in USA it is known as small.  I didn't notice this until I got home,  or else I would have asked. .


----------



## baghagg

Removable,  lockable pouch


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghagg said:


> Here she is,  as promised. .  Without further adieu, please allow me to present my brand new,  beautiful Sac De Jour in smooth black calf w/fuschia leather lining:




Beautiful bag!!! It's always nice to see unexpected color combo!!!!


----------



## baghagg

In case anyone needs ticket information.  Thank you for allowing me to share:


----------



## baghagg

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag!!! It's always nice to see unexpected color combo!!!!



Thank you DC!


----------



## baghagg

Last picture,  here using the handles:


----------



## abby12

baghagg said:


> Here she is,  as promised. .  Without further adieu, please allow me to present my brand new,  beautiful Sac De Jour in smooth black calf w/fuschia leather lining:



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Do you love it? Is it a tad softer and slouchier than the hard as a rock ones from before? Lol
I love it!


----------



## baghagg

abby12 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Do you love it? Is it a tad softer and slouchier than the hard as a rock ones from before? Lol
> I love it!



I love it abby!  It's not slouchy at all,  it's just the smooth calfskin making it appear as such.   It's very structured,  but the smooth leather takes away the severity,  if that makes any sense. .


----------



## abby12

baghagg said:


> I love it abby!  It's not slouchy at all,  it's just the smooth calfskin making it appear as such.   It's very structured,  but the smooth leather takes away the severity,  if that makes any sense. .



I am glad you love it!
One more question.....is the long strap more in the center than the previous models? It appears to me based on your pics.


----------



## baghagg

abby12 said:


> I am glad you love it!
> One more question.....is the long strap more in the center than the previous models? It appears to me based on your pics.



Yes it is,  you are very observant.   That is one of the changes made to this particular combination,  according the the YSL SA.


----------



## abby12

&#128540; nothing gets by me lol


----------



## baghagg

abby12 said:


> &#128540; nothing gets by me lol



I love this


----------



## Kiti

baghagg said:


> Ps.  I see today on this thread that there is some confusion regarding the size names.   This bag size is the' small," which is the largest SDJ with strap.   However,  upon inspecting the interior of this bag I found this tag.  As you can see,  the tag calls this size a 'mini' - by no means is this the mini!  Perhaps in other countries it is called mini,  but here in USA it is known as small.  I didn't notice this until I got home,  or else I would have asked. .



Yeah same here, my card of the size Small:
(Ps. Congrats on your new lovely SDJ!  )


----------



## fellys

Hello all.. first post here! Am lusting over the SDJ baby in pale blush. Have not seen this in shops yet though! Does anyone know if this is made with the newer smooth leather version that is less susceptible to scratches? It's so pretty! 

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...le-blush-and-black-leather_cod45286631vb.html


----------



## Miss World

fellys said:


> Hello all.. first post here! Am lusting over the SDJ baby in pale blush. Have not seen this in shops yet though! Does anyone know if this is made with the newer smooth leather version that is less susceptible to scratches? It's so pretty!
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...le-blush-and-black-leather_cod45286631vb.html



I haven't seen it in real life, but if you look closely at the pics on the YSL website, it looks like it is smooth leather but with a little bit of a grain to it. I guess you have to see it in real life to be 100% sure. I think it is a beautiful color though and the baby size is so lovely.


----------



## Miss World

baghagg said:


> Ps.  I see today on this thread that there is some confusion regarding the size names.   This bag size is the' small," which is the largest SDJ with strap.   However,  upon inspecting the interior of this bag I found this tag.  As you can see,  the tag calls this size a 'mini' - by no means is this the mini!  Perhaps in other countries it is called mini,  but here in USA it is known as small.  I didn't notice this until I got home,  or else I would have asked. .



I purchased a smooth black Small Saint Laurent Sac De Jour and my card also says 'mini' so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Miss World

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3215231
> 
> 
> A mod shot with my new black beauty. We should start a thread for mod shots!
> 
> I'm 5"7 for reference and I'm wearing the Nano



You look so stylish with your Sac De Jour Nano.  Do you find the size too small or is it practical for your needs?


----------



## hikkichan

Miss World said:


> You look so stylish with your Sac De Jour Nano.  Do you find the size too small or is it practical for your needs?




Thank you! It is just nice for all my essentials. I don't carry much, anyway


----------



## Miss World

baghagg said:


> Here she is,  as promised. .  Without further adieu, please allow me to present my brand new,  beautiful Sac De Jour in smooth black calf w/fuschia leather lining:



ohh so pretty with the fuschia pink peeking out of the bag! I like that this is a structured bag but looks more relaxed, it's cool without trying too hard if you know what i mean. I have never seen this version without the suede lining before, definitely a unique bag, congrats.


----------



## baghagg

Miss World said:


> ohh so pretty with the fuschia pink peeking out of the bag! I like that this is a structured bag but looks more relaxed, it's cool without trying too hard if you know what i mean. I have never seen this version without the suede lining before, definitely a unique bag, congrats.



Thank you Miss World  (love the moniker,  btw ).  Your description is exactly what drew me in lol.  I wanted to grab one before YSL decides to no longer manufacture these bags with the leather interior.


----------



## MsVincit

Just received my SDJ Small in Oxblood! I just LUST over this colour 
I feel like it's a classic red, not the usual bright red and because it is toned down, it seems versatile. 
My friends have commented they didn't like the colour, but I am strong in my fave!


----------



## baghagg

MsVincit said:


> Just received my SDJ Small in Oxblood! I just LUST over this colour
> I feel like it's a classic red, not the usual bright red and because it is toned down, it seems versatile.
> My friends have commented they didn't like the colour, but I am strong in my fave!



Very beautiful MsV.  It came with a shoulder strap as well,  correct?


----------



## MsVincit

Yes it did. Though I highly favour not wearing the strap for now..I know I eventually will when my hands are full! 
It took me a looong time to get the SDJ in this colour as it is last season's, but I'm glad I settled for Oxblood.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MsVincit said:


> Just received my SDJ Small in Oxblood! I just LUST over this colour
> 
> I feel like it's a classic red, not the usual bright red and because it is toned down, it seems versatile.
> 
> My friends have commented they didn't like the colour, but I am strong in my fave!




Beautiful bag. I'm a fan of red bag. I think it's a beautiful color. How's the interior?


----------



## MsVincit

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag. I'm a fan of red bag. I think it's a beautiful color. How's the interior?



Beautiful and black. Leather. I'm already using it! I like the rich dark red- it reminds me of..old Hollywood lipstick?


----------



## dangerouscurves

MsVincit said:


> Beautiful and black. Leather. I'm already using it! I like the rich dark red- it reminds me of..old Hollywood lipstick?




Thank you for the reply. I didn't know smooth leather comes with leather lining as well.


----------



## MsVincit

Well I am very new to this so I do think it's leather but don't take my terms as definite!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MsVincit said:


> Just received my SDJ Small in Oxblood! I just LUST over this colour
> I feel like it's a classic red, not the usual bright red and because it is toned down, it seems versatile.
> My friends have commented they didn't like the colour, but I am strong in my fave!


Great beautiful color


----------



## fellys

Miss World said:


> I haven't seen it in real life, but if you look closely at the pics on the YSL website, it looks like it is smooth leather but with a little bit of a grain to it. I guess you have to see it in real life to be 100% sure. I think it is a beautiful color though and the baby size is so lovely.



Thanks Miss World! 

Just in case anyone else is interested.. I went down to the store to take a look and it's actually more like smooth leather.. The black/pink contrast is quite pretty. It was pretty lightweight but felt less sturdy than the regular ones due to its thinner leather. The display piece had some scratches (black markings) which made me feel like it wasn't going to be easy to maintain. I saw the grained one in pale blush and prefer that a lot more.


----------



## dyyong

would love to know how's the top edges holding up? I had the Prada Saffiano Lux and the top edges cracked


----------



## dyyong

jazztonish said:


> Hi. Can someone give me an advice on sac de jour's color?
> I'm considering buying a baby sad de jour. I already have a black mini cabas chyc in lambskin. And most of my other bags are in black. I feel like my next one should be in other colors than black. I always wear black and white minimal clothes.
> 
> I love burgundy but looks like it's only available in small size. Well, at least for my country.
> 
> Now I'll have to look for an alternative choice. Grey or dark red?
> Smooth or pebbled leather? Is there any differences in maintenance?



I'm confused is this 2 different sizes? why is the grey one have no muddle compartment? TIA!!


----------



## hikkichan

dyyong said:


> I'm confused is this 2 different sizes? why is the grey one have no muddle compartment? TIA!!




My Nano does not have a middle compartment either. My SA told me that the smaller bags already have a narrow opening so the middle compartment would not be able to fit.


----------



## dangerouscurves

The Nano and the Baby don't have middle compartment.


----------



## chetiboy

ChanelChap said:


> I've heard rumors that SL is phasing out the suede lining on the SDJ.
> 
> Can anyone confirm? What will they replace it with, canvas or leather?




Just hit the stores yesterday. The Large ones have fabric lining. It's gone less luxurious than the first time they came out with suede lining. Just my opinion...


----------



## dangerouscurves

chetiboy said:


> Just hit the stores yesterday. The Large ones have fabric lining. It's gone less luxurious than the first time they came out with suede lining. Just my opinion...




The weird thing is the they sell the ones with suede lining on the website.


----------



## dyyong

hikkichan said:


> My Nano does not have a middle compartment either. My SA told me that the smaller bags already have a narrow opening so the middle compartment would not be able to fit.



Thank you. think  I will go with the new season baby size because the strap is adjustable


----------



## dangerouscurves

dyyong said:


> Thank you. think  I will go with the new season baby size because the strap is adjustable




Are you sure? Mine is Baby and the strap is not adjustable.


----------



## dyyong

dangerouscurves said:


> Are you sure? Mine is Baby and the strap is not adjustable.



this is what I found. I think the new season is adjustable.


----------



## dyyong

better view


----------



## dangerouscurves

dyyong said:


> this is what I found. I think the new season is adjustable.




Thank you for the info. I didn't know this. Why don't they have the new version on the European website?


----------



## dangerouscurves

dyyong said:


> this is what I found. I think the new season is adjustable.




Oh I see it now. It's very convenient to have adjustable shoulder strap but I don't like the contrasting edges.


----------



## dyyong

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh I see it now. It's very convenient to have adjustable shoulder strap but I don't like the contrasting edges.



hopefully the black or neutral will not have contrasting edges?


----------



## baghagg

dyyong said:


> hopefully the black or neutral will not have contrasting edges?



I think this bag has contrast edges on the strap because it has contrast interior leather lining.


----------



## dyyong

thank you for the info


----------



## chetiboy

dangerouscurves said:


> The weird thing is the they sell the ones with suede lining on the website.



what a head ache! they've changed it so much and I think I'm skipping altogether on the SDJ &#128542;


----------



## Stefanie12

Does anyone has photo inside bag of sac de jour grained? 


I just bought sdj baby grained but i think the stitching inside a little bit messy . 
Is that happening to all of sdj grained?


----------



## abby12

chetiboy said:


> what a head ache! they've changed it so much and I think I'm skipping altogether on the SDJ &#128542;



Yes I  am as well because when I contacted customer service they are misrepresenting their products by not knowing what versions even exist. I was told they do not have any new versions with leather lining. Meanwhile, they have a few on their site recently listed. I was also told the strap did not change. It did. This is the worst service for what is supposed to be a luxury brand.


----------



## chetiboy

abby12 said:


> Yes I  am as well because when I contacted customer service they are misrepresenting their products by not knowing what versions even exist. I was told they do not have any new versions with leather lining. Meanwhile, they have a few on their site recently listed. I was also told the strap did not change. It did. This is the worst service for what is supposed to be a luxury brand.




That's just awful! So many versions of the same bag. That's crazy. I often thought to myself that maybe i wasn't quick enough to buy one, but for so many versions of that one bag? What a crazy manufacturing process and inventory hell it must be.

It goes best to worse over the years. So sad.

Don't fret over it. I hope it doesn't ruin ur holiday... [emoji20]


----------



## thebigmeowski

Hey, girls! For some time now I was interested in purchasing nano Sac de Jour in black grained leather with silver hardware, however, now that I saved up some moeny it became unavailable at their online store. I contacted customer service to know if they knew when it would be restocked, but my experience with their helpdesk is the same as many here; not really helpful. After a couple of emails I was able to get the reference number of the bag so I can call and check some stores directly. They didn't know if or when the bag would be restocked at their online store.

After doing some research I realised that at many of the third-party stores the nano version of the bag is unavailable and I started to creep out that they are somehow going to discontinue it? ;o Can you maybe calm me down a bit that it happened before and after some time the bag will reappear so I can order it? :O

Sorry, if I'm not making any sense, I'm new to YSL, that was supposed to be my first bag purchase, but now I'm feeling quite dissapointed. 

Here is the link to the bag I'm after: click!


----------



## baghagg

thebigmeowski said:


> Hey, girls! For some time now I was interested in purchasing nano Sac de Jour in black grained leather with silver hardware, however, now that I saved up some moeny it became unavailable at their online store. I contacted customer service to know if they knew when it would be restocked, but my experience with their helpdesk is the same as many here; not really helpful. After a couple of emails I was able to get the reference number of the bag so I can call and check some stores directly. They didn't know if or when the bag would be restocked at their online store.
> 
> After doing some research I realised that at many of the third-party stores the nano version of the bag is unavailable and I started to creep out that they are somehow going to discontinue it? ;o Can you maybe calm me down a bit that it happened before and after some time the bag will reappear so I can order it? :O
> 
> Sorry, if I'm not making any sense, I'm new to YSL, that was supposed to be my first bag purchase, but now I'm feeling quite dissapointed.
> 
> Here is the link to the bag I'm after: click!



I don't know much about the Nano, but did you try Neiman's or Saks,  either online or in store?   Also,  I found discontinued stock at YSL stores in both Soho, NYC and in the Short Hills Mall in NJ.  If you call Short Hills ask for Antoine and tell him Renée sent you.  In Soho ask for Danny.  They were both very helpful and knowledgeable.
Antoine's cell is:  908.591.9253


----------



## tuowei

thebigmeowski said:


> Hey, girls! For some time now I was interested in purchasing nano Sac de Jour in black grained leather with silver hardware, however, now that I saved up some moeny it became unavailable at their online store. I contacted customer service to know if they knew when it would be restocked, but my experience with their helpdesk is the same as many here; not really helpful. After a couple of emails I was able to get the reference number of the bag so I can call and check some stores directly. They didn't know if or when the bag would be restocked at their online store.
> 
> After doing some research I realised that at many of the third-party stores the nano version of the bag is unavailable and I started to creep out that they are somehow going to discontinue it? ;o Can you maybe calm me down a bit that it happened before and after some time the bag will reappear so I can order it? :O
> 
> Sorry, if I'm not making any sense, I'm new to YSL, that was supposed to be my first bag purchase, but now I'm feeling quite dissapointed.
> 
> Here is the link to the bag I'm after: click!


I love love love this bag, the exact variation you want is here:

http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...11131348.aspx?storeid=9796&ffref=lp_pic_12_5_

ETA USA version: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...11131348.aspx?storeid=9796&ffref=lp_pic_12_5_


----------



## moi et mes sacs

thebigmeowski said:


> Hey, girls! For some time now I was interested in purchasing nano Sac de Jour in black grained leather with silver hardware, however, now that I saved up some moeny it became unavailable at their online store. I contacted customer service to know if they knew when it would be restocked, but my experience with their helpdesk is the same as many here; not really helpful. After a couple of emails I was able to get the reference number of the bag so I can call and check some stores directly. They didn't know if or when the bag would be restocked at their online store.
> 
> After doing some research I realised that at many of the third-party stores the nano version of the bag is unavailable and I started to creep out that they are somehow going to discontinue it? ;o Can you maybe calm me down a bit that it happened before and after some time the bag will reappear so I can order it? :O
> 
> Sorry, if I'm not making any sense, I'm new to YSL, that was supposed to be my first bag purchase, but now I'm feeling quite dissapointed.
> 
> Here is the link to the bag I'm after: click!


Hi I am in uk and just got this bag in a European online store at a reduced price. Not sure if this means it's discontinued but I don't see it in many stores at the moment. I will look out for it and post her if I see it.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh I see it now. It's very convenient to have adjustable shoulder strap but I don't like the contrasting edges.


I agree, I prefer the look of strap without the buckle


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Ladies, can you help me with something please? I received my nano grained sdj today and it was a good deal. But the little plastic wallet with e cards is missing. Would this bother you? Not sure how important it is?


----------



## baghagg

moi et mes sacs said:


> Ladies, can you help me with something please? I received my nano grained sdj today and it was a good deal. But the little plastic wallet with e cards is missing. Would this bother you? Not sure how important it is?



I don't think my full priced SDJ Small came with this,  I think just a card with a small brochure.   Is this what your missing?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello. Yes that is what I mean. I think it's a card with authenticity and care details. Perhaps they don't all have one


----------



## baghagg

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello. Yes that is what I mean. I think it's a card with authenticity and care details. Perhaps they don't all have one


  I would contact them and ask them why it didn't come with.   If it's brand new with tags it should have this documentation.


----------



## princessDD

Is the Nano and Baby the same size?


----------



## baghagg

princessDD said:


> Is the Nano and Baby the same size?



No


----------



## cic

princessDD said:


> Is the Nano and Baby the same size?


No, they are not. Nano is smaller than Baby.

Amanda Mull wrote a guide for SDJ. Here's the link if you are interested: http://www.purseblog.com/guides/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-bag/


----------



## MsVincit

Had my first emergency!
Was at the ladies room and someone was shaking their wet hands about instead of properly drying it and a couple of drops landed against my SDJ in Oxblood 

Now there are two slightly slightly darker spots on the bag if you look closely..does anyone know how to fix it or how I could protect it better next time?


----------



## jp23

MsVincit said:


> Had my first emergency!
> Was at the ladies room and someone was shaking their wet hands about instead of properly drying it and a couple of drops landed against my SDJ in Oxblood
> 
> Now there are two slightly slightly darker spots on the bag if you look closely..does anyone know how to fix it or how I could protect it better next time?




I use collonil gel and water stop spray on my SDJ I like to keep an eye on it because it's white [emoji28]! But if it makes you feel better it will most likely fade. I had some water drops on a bag I owned a while ago and they started to fade away more each time I used the bag!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

baghagg said:


> I would contact them and ask them why it didn't come with.   If it's brand new with tags it should have this documentation.


Hi, I asked about my missing cards. The store apologised and said it was f/w 14 and must have got lost at some point. They said it must have got lost at some point but I can send back if I wish. Now I don't know what to do? I got it at 30% discount and its black. Help!


----------



## baghagg

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi, I asked about my missing cards. The store apologised and said it was f/w 14 and must have got lost at some point. They said it must have got lost at some point but I can send back if I wish. Now I don't know what to do? I got it at 30% discount and its black. Help!



I can't tell you either way what to do, but I can tell you that the cards which came with my bag (which I purchased myself at YSL) are rather unimpressive.   They are flimsy construction type paper in a small black paper envelope: one is an authenticity card with no authenticity number; there is a small brochure with cleaning instructions in several languages;  a small 'quality controle' card and a white piece of paper that states the identity of the bag (model, color,  textile).  I will attempt to attach pics for your perusal:


----------



## baghagg

Ps. My bag is the size small (the largest Sac de Jour which comes with the shoulder strap), but the white identification card calls it a mini.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

baghagg said:


> Ps. My bag is the size small (the largest Sac de Jour which comes with the shoulder strap), but the white identification card calls it a mini.


Thanks for the into. I will give it some thought


----------



## dangerouscurves

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi, I asked about my missing cards. The store apologised and said it was f/w 14 and must have got lost at some point. They said it must have got lost at some point but I can send back if I wish. Now I don't know what to do? I got it at 30% discount and its black. Help!




For me, the cards are not important. It doesn't really play a role if you decide to sell it later.


----------



## Vivi.hoang

I just received my sdj nano bag from Reebonz today. But the leather of the key-ring is different colour with my bag. My bag is grained red and the key-ring leather is smooth black. But the inside in my bag is black material. So is it normal or something wrong here . Im so confused now


----------



## dyyong

I ended up with Baby size in grain leather from 2015 F/W collection, returning the small as its too big for me &#128526;


----------



## dyyong

one more


----------



## InKarl we trust

dyyong said:


> one more


O thats so beautiful, I love the baby size!
Its just a bit too tiny for me, I have to much stuff I carry around 
Congratulations for your beautiful new bag!


----------



## wk20000

Vivi.hoang said:


> I just received my sdj nano bag from Reebonz today. But the leather of the key-ring is different colour with my bag. My bag is grained red and the key-ring leather is smooth black. But the inside in my bag is black material. So is it normal or something wrong here . Im so confused now


 
I got mine from Reebonz as well and the same thing happened. I think thats just the price you pay when you get such a large discount! I wouldnt worry about it- its not noticeable and the key isnt used for anything. I honestly cant see them fixing it either as most items are non returnable.


----------



## leechiyong

wk20000 said:


> I got mine from Reebonz as well and the same thing happened. I think thats just the price you pay when you get such a large discount! I wouldnt worry about it- its not noticeable and the key isnt used for anything. I honestly cant see them fixing it either as most items are non returnable.


I don't think it's wrong.  I just checked mine, electric pink toy-size bought from Luisa Via Roma, and it's black to match the interior as well.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Quick question...what's your opinion on this colour for small sdj? Might be getting...


----------



## baghagg

moi et mes sacs said:


> Quick question...what's your opinion on this colour for small sdj? Might be getting...



Personally,  I can't tell unless I see it from a front view picture.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

baghagg said:


> Personally,  I can't tell unless I see it from a front view picture.


Any better?


----------



## baghagg

Much. .  I love it!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

baghagg said:


> Much. .  I love it!


Thanks. I find it so difficult to keep away from black!


----------



## baghagg

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks. I find it so difficult to keep away from black!



Don't we all..  lol


----------



## Vivi.hoang

Hi lady, this is my first design bag so i dont know how to take care of it. Can anyone give me some advice that ehat products should i use and how to use it in the first time for the bag please. And how to buff out some little stuff as well. Much me very appreciate.
Sorry about the poto. Been taking it in the train ^^
http://s9.postimg.org/bm5l3ygjj/image.jpg


----------



## Megan1

I purchased a black baby sac de jour and the lock and feet were wrapped with blue protective tape.  I know I'm supposed to remove this tape before I carry the bag, but I wanted to know if anyone kept the tape on the lock to "protect" it?  I don't plan on using the lock or taking it out of the pouch and I want to keep the bag as pristine as possible.  My mother has a Louis Vuitton alma bag and the lock has "oxidized" (the gold has turned slightly grey/black) and I don't want that to happen to my sac de jour lock!  Is it tacky to keep the blue tape permanently on my lock?  That won't harm the lock in the future, will it?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Megan1 said:


> I purchased a black baby sac de jour and the lock and feet were wrapped with blue protective tape.  I know I'm supposed to remove this tape before I carry the bag, but I wanted to know if anyone kept the tape on the lock to "protect" it?  I don't plan on using the lock or taking it out of the pouch and I want to keep the bag as pristine as possible.  My mother has a Louis Vuitton alma bag and the lock has "oxidized" (the gold has turned slightly grey/black) and I don't want that to happen to my sac de jour lock!  Is it tacky to keep the blue tape permanently on my lock?  That won't harm the lock in the future, will it?




I don't think it's really to keep the protective films on the hardware. But I always take them of when I'm sure I keep the bag. When I'm taking them off, I make the bag MINE. [emoji4]


----------



## Bisousdj

Hi there. I'm new to the forum! Just purchased my first SLP goodie last weekend. A red SDJ in small! However I'm rather petite (5 feet) so I feel small is actually too big for me. Any advice?


----------



## hikkichan

Bisousdj said:


> Hi there. I'm new to the forum! Just purchased my first SLP goodie last weekend. A red SDJ in small! However I'm rather petite (5 feet) so I feel small is actually too big for me. Any advice?




Congratulations on the purchase. Yes, it could be too big for you. I'm 5"7 and I use the Nano. Even then it just fits nicely on me. The Baby would look big on me.


----------



## tayalese

Hi everyone! I am trying to decided between a YSL Monogram shopper tote in grained leather or a medium sac de jours... Can't have both[emoji22] I put normal wear on my handbags so the smooth leather on the sac de jour makes me cringe at the thought of bumping or scratching it. Thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## amandaa0602

I am a little confused... read some online posts and most of it states that the nano sdj has suede lining but how come when i saw it on reebonz it was fabric/leather lining?
Anyone bought SDJ on reebonz before? hows the experience?


----------



## wk20000

amandaa0602 said:


> I am a little confused... read some online posts and most of it states that the nano sdj has suede lining but how come when i saw it on reebonz it was fabric/leather lining?
> Anyone bought SDJ on reebonz before? hows the experience?




I bought my bag from Reebonz and I love it. Be aware though that since youre paying such a low price there might be some slight imperfections like small dents or misshape, Im thinking these bags are the ones that arent "perfect" enough to be sold in SLP stores. That being said mine arrived looking great and in its box. You might also recieve the wrong colored key but that really makes no difference in my eyes.


----------



## amandaa0602

wk20000 said:


> I bought my bag from Reebonz and I love it. Be aware though that since youre paying such a low price there might be some slight imperfections like small dents or misshape, Im thinking these bags are the ones that arent "perfect" enough to be sold in SLP stores. That being said mine arrived looking great and in its box. You might also recieve the wrong colored key but that really makes no difference in my eyes.



Could you post a pic of your bag? Did it come with the original dustbag and cards? 
How do you care for it? I bought the smooth calfskin one cos it looks prettier but i know i'll have to take care of it more


----------



## evelyn1021

Hey ladies, i want know if we could fit a full size wallet horizontally in to a SDJ Baby? I have a Small SDJ in Natural Vachette leather, it's gorgeous and everything but it is just too high maintenance (gets dirty and scratched very very easily). And it's very very heavy, and with the middle pocket, i actually don't fit that much in it.. So i am considering getting a Baby size but concerned if i could fit a full size wallet in it.. I carry a lot of stuff in my wallet.
thanks!


----------



## baghagg

evelyn1021 said:


> Hey ladies, i want know if we could fit a full size wallet horizontally in to a SDJ Baby? I have a Small SDJ in Natural Vachette leather, it's gorgeous and everything but it is just too high maintenance (gets dirty and scratched very very easily). And it's very very heavy, and with the middle pocket, i actually don't fit that much in it.. So i am considering getting a Baby size but concerned if i could fit a full size wallet in it.. I carry a lot of stuff in my wallet.
> thanks!



You can remove the center pocket to give you more room in your small SDJ.


----------



## evelyn1021

baghagg said:


> You can remove the center pocket to give you more room in your small SDJ.


Not mine. Mine was sewed to the bottom of the bag.. Mine was from 2015 SS collection and it was a limited style. I think only the latest versions has the detachable pocket.


----------



## baghagg

evelyn1021 said:


> Not mine. Mine was sewed to the bottom of the bag.. Mine was from 2015 SS collection and it was a limited style. I think only the latest versions has the detachable pocket.



I didn't realize that my small SDJ was a recent incarnation.   Mine has snaps at the top of the pouch,   one on each side, which attach to the interior of the bag.  The interior pocket really does take up precious space. ..


----------



## evelyn1021

baghagg said:


> I didn't realize that my small SDJ was a recent incarnation.   Mine has snaps at the top of the pouch,   one on each side, which attach to the interior of the bag.  The interior pocket really does take up precious space. ..



I am actually not entirely sure if it's a recent thing. I know their newest permanent collections  have this. But I also knew some of the old styles (usually special editions) also had this. I guess it depend on the season.


----------



## xiukhung

Hey guys, I have just bought my Sac De Journey in large and just notice it doesn't have a shoulder strap. Does the large not come with a shoulder strap or did the SA just forget? If so I will need to give them a call!


----------



## baghagg

xiukhung said:


> Hey guys, I have just bought my Sac De Journey in large and just notice it doesn't have a shoulder strap. Does the large not come with a shoulder strap or did the SA just forget? If so I will need to give them a call!



The large (which is actually called 'medium' by YSL) does not come with shoulder strap.   The 'small' is the largest size which comes with shoulder strap.


----------



## tayalese

6+ month Sac De Jour Owners, how are yours holding up?? I have seen a few pre-owned ones with a lot of slouching and creasing. Are you experiencing this? Thanks!


----------



## justa9url

tayalese said:


> 6+ month Sac De Jour Owners, how are yours holding up?? I have seen a few pre-owned ones with a lot of slouching and creasing. Are you experiencing this? Thanks!



I've had my small SDJ for a few years now and it's holding up strong though there is slouching but no creasing. I have the smooth leather so slouching is definite, especially because I like to squeeze as much as I can in it. Though I'm careful with not filling up the back zipper pocket because that would cause creasing like a mf. Also, I always keep my lock in its pocket because I found early on that the lock was slowly but steadily scratching the front and I would worry that long term swinging back and forth would make it a lot worse. Hth!


----------



## Kiaya

Personally I think they're chic and understated beauty!


----------



## tayalese

justa9url said:


> I've had my small SDJ for a few years now and it's holding up strong though there is slouching but no creasing. I have the smooth leather so slouching is definite, especially because I like to squeeze as much as I can in it. Though I'm careful with not filling up the back zipper pocket because that would cause creasing like a mf. Also, I always keep my lock in its pocket because I found early on that the lock was slowly but steadily scratching the front and I would worry that long term swinging back and forth would make it a lot worse. Hth!




Thank you for your reply! Is the slouching less noticeable when you have your things in it? I was wondering if maybe even a shaper would work. All of my purses are textured so I am leaning towards to the smooth leather.


----------



## justa9url

tayalese said:


> Thank you for your reply! Is the slouching less noticeable when you have your things in it? I was wondering if maybe even a shaper would work. All of my purses are textured so I am leaning towards to the smooth leather.



Np! Yes, the slouching is slightly less noticeable when there are things in it. The bottom doesn't slouch much, it's the front and back leather that slouches slightly.


----------



## Kiaya

I honestly feel it's the simplicity of this design that makes it so beautiful. There is no occasion you could wear this to that would be inappropriate 
except the beach! Haha
It has a refined style that is very appealing to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tayalese said:


> 6+ month Sac De Jour Owners, how are yours holding up?? I have seen a few pre-owned ones with a lot of slouching and creasing. Are you experiencing this? Thanks!




Ugh. Maybe I was just unlucky but after two months the bag was scratched up and peeled off on the corner where it touches my clothes when I carry it on the crook of my arm. Thankfully the website where I bought it accepts returns and gave me a full refund. Very respectable online shop. I still like the look of this bag but I'm too scared to get another.


----------



## djrr

tayalese said:


> 6+ month Sac De Jour Owners, how are yours holding up?? I have seen a few pre-owned ones with a lot of slouching and creasing. Are you experiencing this? Thanks!



I carried my nano SDJ quite a lot over the summer, and occasionally in the winter, it has not slouched at all, and no creases, the one I have is grained leather. However, because the color is pure white, I do get some color transfer if I wear it with jeans, I usually just clean it afterwards with specialty leather cleanser. So far, only the back of the handle and along the side has tiny black spots as the result of rubbing against clothes, otherwise it still looks brand new. HTH!


----------



## dinoxo

evelyn1021 said:


> Hey ladies, i want know if we could fit a full size wallet horizontally in to a SDJ Baby? I have a Small SDJ in Natural Vachette leather, it's gorgeous and everything but it is just too high maintenance (gets dirty and scratched very very easily). And it's very very heavy, and with the middle pocket, i actually don't fit that much in it.. So i am considering getting a Baby size but concerned if i could fit a full size wallet in it.. I carry a lot of stuff in my wallet.
> thanks!


Hi!  I have a Baby SDJ and I can fit a full size wallet into mine!


----------



## tayalese

djrr said:


> I carried my nano SDJ quite a lot over the summer, and occasionally in the winter, it has not slouched at all, and no creases, the one I have is grained leather. However, because the color is pure white, I do get some color transfer if I wear it with jeans, I usually just clean it afterwards with specialty leather cleanser. So far, only the back of the handle and along the side has tiny black spots as the result of rubbing against clothes, otherwise it still looks brand new. HTH!







dangerouscurves said:


> Ugh. Maybe I was just unlucky but after two months the bag was scratched up and peeled off on the corner where it touches my clothes when I carry it on the crook of my arm. Thankfully the website where I bought it accepts returns and gave me a full refund. Very respectable online shop. I still like the look of this bag but I'm too scared to get another.




Thank you for you responses. I'm kind of rough on my bags and I hate the thought of scratches on a SDJ, so I went with a croc embossed baby SDJ. I'm so excited[emoji16]


----------



## Andy91

&#128522; i do really like the baby size. So I have definitively the answer ... I should get that bag in baby size. You rock it !


----------



## cic

Could one of you ladies please help me?

I was wondering, do Saint Laurent boutiques (especially the ones in West Europe) still sell Sac Du Jour in the original double-leather lining and suede interior? Or have they completely discontinued selling these ones?

Do any of the newer versions of Sac Du Jour come with the double-leather lining and suede interior?

Thank you in advance


----------



## bloomlush

Hi everyone, I was wondering if the smooth leather scratches easily? As I am in love with the fog baby sized SDJ but they only have it in the smooth leather!


----------



## QashiQa

cic said:


> Could one of you ladies please help me?
> 
> I was wondering, do Saint Laurent boutiques (especially the ones in West Europe) still sell Sac Du Jour in the original double-leather lining and suede interior? Or have they completely discontinued selling these ones?
> 
> Do any of the newer versions of Sac Du Jour come with the double-leather lining and suede interior?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I'm currently pining for the Small SDJ in Bleu Clair at the moment and regularly go down to Selfridges to admire its beauty...and gather the guts to take the plunge! I was there last week and they had a Small Black Smooth Leather SDJ that was double lined. What colour are you looking for?

The SA did tell me they're stopping making the double lined because it was too heavy so the new SDJ in Small Grained Leather doesn't have any lining. I think you can still find some, but I think in the upcoming seasons they won't make them double lined.


----------



## QashiQa

cic said:


> Could one of you ladies please help me?
> 
> I was wondering, do Saint Laurent boutiques (especially the ones in West Europe) still sell Sac Du Jour in the original double-leather lining and suede interior? Or have they completely discontinued selling these ones?
> 
> Do any of the newer versions of Sac Du Jour come with the double-leather lining and suede interior?
> 
> Thank you in advance




Quick follow up to your initial message- I found a Small SDJ at the YSL boutique on Bond Street, London with the original double lining and suede interior. Picture attached. It's a really great burgundy colour.

Also Farfetch have one too in an orangey colour worth beautiful suede on the inside: http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...310644.aspx?storeid=9970&ffref=lp_pic_3_1_lst 

Hope that helps a little- looks like there are still some out there. [emoji4]


----------



## YS1_

bloomlush said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if the smooth leather scratches easily? As I am in love with the fog baby sized SDJ but they only have it in the smooth leather!



YES, SO MUCH YES. The smooth leather texture is so prone to scratches. Thank goodness that SLP is implementing more grained/textured leathers in their more recent handbags (and their recent price raises--shoot me!). 

As far as wear and tear with scratches, the youtube blogger Evelina shared her experience with her black nano SDJ in smooth calfskin leather, and it was enough validation for me to avoid buying calfskin altogether because it's just too delicate for my lifestyle. In the video, you can actually see that over time an open clochette swinging around on the bag like a protractor actually indents the front face of the bag. See the video here: https://youtu.be/rhXbgPdWHl8?t=3m28s

Don't get me wrong, the SDJ in smooth calfskin is absolutely breathtaking if you can care for it so that it holds up. However, I do think it oxidizes poorly over time if neglected, if you've seen some of them on the secondhand market (ebay, poshmark, etc).  Not trying to deter you, but just speaking from my experience, I've completely stopped buying lambskin because it doesn't suit my lifestyle


----------



## bloomlush

YS1_ said:


> YES, SO MUCH YES. The smooth leather texture is so prone to scratches. Thank goodness that SLP is implementing more grained/textured leathers in their more recent handbags (and their recent price raises--shoot me!).
> 
> As far as wear and tear with scratches, the youtube blogger Evelina shared her experience with her black nano SDJ in smooth calfskin leather, and it was enough validation for me to avoid buying calfskin altogether because it's just too delicate for my lifestyle. In the video, you can actually see that over time an open clochette swinging around on the bag like a protractor actually indents the front face of the bag. See the video here: https://youtu.be/rhXbgPdWHl8?t=3m28s
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the SDJ in smooth calfskin is absolutely breathtaking if you can care for it so that it holds up. However, I do think it oxidizes poorly over time if neglected, if you've seen some of them on the secondhand market (ebay, poshmark, etc).  Not trying to deter you, but just speaking from my experience, I've completely stopped buying lambskin because it doesn't suit my lifestyle


I also saw that video and that's what made me hesitant about the calfskin! I think I will stick to more grainer leather.


----------



## cic

QashiQa said:


> Quick follow up to your initial message- I found a Small SDJ at the YSL boutique on Bond Street, London with the original double lining and suede interior. Picture attached. It's a really great burgundy colour.
> 
> Also Farfetch have one too in an orangey colour worth beautiful suede on the inside: http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...310644.aspx?storeid=9970&ffref=lp_pic_3_1_lst
> 
> Hope that helps a little- looks like there are still some out there. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271019


Thank you so much, QashiQa!!! Your replies have allowed me to be optimistic in finding a Small SDJ in Blue colour with double-lining and suede interior. Although, I have to say the orange one in Farfetch looks quite tempting as well. I have some thinking to do 

I wish you the best with Small SDJ in Bleu Clair. Let us know when you do take the plunge!


----------



## QashiQa

cic said:


> Thank you so much, QashiQa!!! Your replies have allowed me to be optimistic in finding a Small SDJ in Blue colour with double-lining and suede interior. Although, I have to say the orange one in Farfetch looks quite tempting as well. I have some thinking to do
> 
> I wish you the best with Small SDJ in Bleu Clair. Let us know when you do take the plunge!


No Problem Cic. What kind of blue are you looking for? I have come across a few navy ones while I was deciding on which blue to get myself. I didn't want the double lined one because when I compared the two in store, you could tell the difference without having anything inside, the bag that was double lined was heavier...And I tend to carry quite a few things... Hehehe. But here are the options. I hope they help you. 
p.s. The orange is really dreamy! 

1. Dark Navy with Gold at Farfetch: http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...-11050886.aspx?storeid=9214&ffref=lp_pic_3_2_

2. This is a Navy with Gold at Selfridges:  http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...000644-355153BOO0J4120/?previewAttribute=Blue

3. My Theresa Rich Royal Blue: http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/sac-de-jour-small-leather-tote-373751.html

Before you to decide to purchase online, maybe contact them to double check that its exactly the one you want with lining and all. With the new SDJ (non lined) some retailers may have not updated the details, or described it to the tee. Just in case. Hope it helps though and definitely share your Blue Double Lined as soon as you find it!  xxx


----------



## magicxcafe2009

Hi was just wondering for the recent sac du jour in baby or small.. is the interior always suede or it varies?? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Hi was just wondering for the recent sac du jour in baby or small.. is the interior always suede or it varies?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



If you buy it from YSL website, the smooth leather has always suede lining. I'm not sure with other leather.


----------



## QashiQa

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Hi was just wondering for the recent sac du jour in baby or small.. is the interior always suede or it varies?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


The new SDJ are coming with no lining because it makes the bag lighter. Some YSL stores and concessions have the previous smooth model that had a suede lining (and as Dangerous Curves said the website does too) but the SA at their Bond Street store in London said they're going to stop making them with double linings because its too heavy. Which one are you looking for?

I know the grained leather SDJ don't come with a lining now. Haven't seen one with a double lining any where.


----------



## magicxcafe2009

QashiQa said:


> The new SDJ are coming with no lining because it makes the bag lighter. Some YSL stores and concessions have the previous smooth model that had a suede lining (and as Dangerous Curves said the website does too) but the SA at their Bond Street store in London said they're going to stop making them with double linings because its too heavy. Which one are you looking for?
> 
> I know the grained leather SDJ don't come with a lining now. Haven't seen one with a double lining any where.


I'm thinking about the nano size or the baby.. I'm still not sure on what leather thou. Thanks for info 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkletastic

QashiQa said:


> The new SDJ are coming with no lining because it makes the bag lighter. Some YSL stores and concessions have the previous smooth model that had a suede lining (and as Dangerous Curves said the website does too) but the SA at their Bond Street store in London said they're going to stop making them with double linings because its too heavy. Which one are you looking for?
> 
> I know the grained leather SDJ don't come with a lining now. Haven't seen one with a double lining any where.



Do you mean no lining or a fabric lining?


----------



## magicxcafe2009

Sparkletastic said:


> Do you mean no lining or a fabric lining?


I think from my understanding.. the smooth has suede lining.. Pebble texture one have cotton fabric lining and there a bonded one that has no lining because it's one piece of bonded leather if that make sense. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cathead87

Hi - This is my first time visiting this forum.  

I received an email from BBOS and was browsing their site when I came across a picture of a gorgeous bag...a SDJ.  Are you able to tell me which size it is based off the pic?  Thanks!


----------



## magicxcafe2009

cathead87 said:


> Hi - This is my first time visiting this forum.
> 
> I received an email from BBOS and was browsing their site when I came across a picture of a gorgeous bag...a SDJ.  Are you able to tell me which size it is based off the pic?  Thanks!


I'm guessing it's a small 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

cathead87 said:


> Hi - This is my first time visiting this forum.
> 
> I received an email from BBOS and was browsing their site when I came across a picture of a gorgeous bag...a SDJ.  Are you able to tell me which size it is based off the pic?  Thanks!




Welcome! It looks like it's the 'Small'. The Baby and Nano habe longer strap.


----------



## baghagg

cathead87 said:


> Hi - This is my first time visiting this forum.
> 
> I received an email from BBOS and was browsing their site when I came across a picture of a gorgeous bag...a SDJ.  Are you able to tell me which size it is based off the pic?  Thanks!



As others have advised,  this appears to be the size "small" which is the largest size with a shoulder strap.


----------



## cathead87

magicxcafe2009 said:


> I'm guessing it's a small


 


dangerouscurves said:


> Welcome! It looks like it's the 'Small'. The Baby and Nano habe longer strap.


 


baghagg said:


> As others have advised,  this appears to be the size "small" which is the largest size with a shoulder strap.


 

Thank you!


----------



## Rchan29

Hi all, first post! 

I just purchased my sac du jour in Toronto's new ysl boutique at Saks. It opened last week.  They claim to carry everything that the new York boutique carries for everything up to date. 

The new pebbled sac du jour has no lining (similar to the prada saffiano cuir) where it's the exposed leather inside. As a result it's more slouchy looking and not as structured. It also has no interior pockets for phones, it's more like a shopper. I was going to get the pebbled originally but didn't like the new unstructured look.  

I got the newest smooth leather sac du jour, small black  with gold hardware and logo (love it so much more than the silver previously). The interior is now smooth leather lining and is surprisingly lighter than the older version with suede lining, which I was really happy about.


----------



## Nilez

Rchan29 said:


> Hi all, first post!
> 
> I just purchased my sac du jour in Toronto's new ysl boutique at Saks. It opened last week.  They claim to carry everything that the new York boutique carries for everything up to date.
> 
> The new pebbled sac du jour has no lining (similar to the prada saffiano cuir) where it's the exposed leather inside. As a result it's more slouchy looking and not as structured. It also has no interior pockets for phones, it's more like a shopper. I was going to get the pebbled originally but didn't like the new unstructured look.
> 
> I got the newest smooth leather sac du jour, small black  with gold hardware and logo (love it so much more than the silver previously). The interior is now smooth leather lining and is surprisingly lighter than the older version with suede lining, which I was really happy about.


Same here, i got the new grained pebbled version with all leather lining through ysl.com and i was so surprised about the weight, it is around 1.3 kg (2.8 lbs i suppose, i read that the old ones are about 4 lbs). The bag keeps its shape very well and i don't think it is gonna be slouchy since the bottom and the sides are very rigid also i don't overweight my bags.
I may consider to buy another one in smooth leather ( a nude color) just i am afraid it is gonna be hard to keep it scratch/stain free. Btw your bag looks very pretty enjoy it in good health


----------



## QashiQa

Nilez said:


> Same here, i got the new grained pebbled version with all leather lining through ysl.com and i was so surprised about the weight, it is around 1.3 kg (2.8 lbs i suppose, i read that the old ones are about 4 lbs). The bag keeps its shape very well and i don't think it is gonna be slouchy since the bottom and the sides are very rigid also i don't overweight my bags.
> I may consider to buy another one in smooth leather ( a nude color) just i am afraid it is gonna be hard to keep it scratch/stain free. Btw your bag looks very pretty enjoy it in good health


Whats your experience with ordering through YSL.com? Does it come in a proper YSL box? Ive been umm-ing and ahh-ing over the Small SDJ Bleu Clair except the new pebbled version with no lining has thrown me a little. I have really wanted it since November, except I like really structured handbags and I fear the new style will slouch a little over time. 

I also saw that the long strap clasps on the inside are a little closer together as opposed to different ends of the bag, and I preferred the former. I have now fallen in love with the SDJ in Old Rose but now I can't decide between the Baby and the Small. Any help, advice or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## baghagg

This is for Nilez.  A picture of the interior snap for the pouch inside my small Sac de Jour


----------



## Nilez

QashiQa said:


> Whats your experience with ordering through YSL.com? Does it come in a proper YSL box? Ive been umm-ing and ahh-ing over the Small SDJ Bleu Clair except the new pebbled version with no lining has thrown me a little. I have really wanted it since November, except I like really structured handbags and I fear the new style will slouch a little over time.
> 
> I also saw that the long strap clasps on the inside are a little closer together as opposed to different ends of the bag, and I preferred the former. I have now fallen in love with the SDJ in Old Rose but now I can't decide between the Baby and the Small. Any help, advice or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.



Hi QashiQa, i live in europe and my order through Ysl.com took 2 days to arrive(i paid for the express service, standard shipment is free and takes around 6 days) My bag small SDJ didn't come with a ysl box, only the dustbag and cards, i asked it to some members here and they typed that their bag came with boxes (no idea if it has something to do with the size of the bag but i am gonna e-mail them about the box )I liked the new version of the bag because it isn'y heavy, i can't carry a bag which is too heavy and most of my designer bags weight around 1-1.4 kg, my new small SDJ bag weights around 1.3 kg(2.8 lbs) and without the strap and the removable middle pouch it is gonna be something like around 1 kg which is great for me also since you can remove the middle pouch you are gonna have so much space.
About the older and newer lining i can say that i saw so many slouchy bags with the suede lining so maybe the lining doesn't have to do anything with the bag keeping its shape, maybe it depends on the type of the leather and the person who takes care of the bag. My bag looks very structured especially the sides and the base is very rigid so i don't think it is gonna loose its shape if you don't overweight it ( imo they tried to make it more similar to Birkin with the  new leather lining and the leather of my SDJ is similar to epsom leather of Hermes (dunno if what i type makes sense but epsom is a leather which keeps its shape well ). 
About the smooth leather with leather lining  i am sure some other members will advise if their bags keep their shape well or not. Only thing that you can dislike is there is no inside pocket or slots in the new bag there is just the middle compartment that you can remove whenever you want. For me both the outside and the inside  is beautiful and later i can go for a nude color,also the member Baghagg has some great modeling photos of her bag at page 91 that you can check to get an idea about the strap I hope that helps


----------



## Nilez

baghagg said:


> This is for Nilez.  A picture of the interior snap for the pouch inside my small Sac de Jour


Hi baghagg mine is the same with yours! and i really like the lining of your bag,i have a wallet in black with fuchsia lining and whenever i take it with me i always get compliments,IMO black and fuchsia look lovely together


----------



## baghagg

Hi ladies.   For inquiring minds,  my size small, smooth black leather Sac de Jour with fuschia leather lining weighs in at 2.4 lbs (1.088 kg) with pouch and strap attached (my husband couldn't believe his eyes when he saw me weighing it this morning haha).  Here are some more 'glamour shots' (with and without flash):


----------



## dangerouscurves

baghagg said:


> Hi ladies.   For inquiring minds,  my size small, smooth black leather Sac de Jour with fuschia leather lining weighs in at 2.4 lbs (1.088 kg) with pouch and strap attached (my husband couldn't believe his eyes when he saw me weighing it this morning haha).  Here are some more 'glamour shots' (with and without flash):




You bag makes me want to consider SDJ again.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Wow I didn't know the pouch was removable! Just discovered that in my bag.. Is it only the new versions that have this?


----------



## Nilez

baghagg said:


> Hi ladies.   For inquiring minds,  my size small, smooth black leather Sac de Jour with fuschia leather lining weighs in at 2.4 lbs (1.088 kg) with pouch and strap attached (my husband couldn't believe his eyes when he saw me weighing it this morning haha).  Here are some more 'glamour shots' (with and without flash):



Hi again baghagg, can't believe that your bag is so light!!!  I was thinking mine is the lightest since it is the 2016 version, i weighted my bag again and it is 2.7 lbs (1.2 kg) with the strap and the pouch also some members informed me that the older version  weights around 4-5 lbs (size small) which is quite heavy for me otherwise i was considering to get a lighter color in the older version since they are on sale at some sites. Now i consider to buy yours! 2.4 lbs is perfect weight for a bag which is 32 cm in width, thank you for the photos and info, they are really very helpful for all of us! Also does anyone know if the croc embossed leather is heavier than the pebbled or smooth leather?


----------



## mmr

I like that the new version is lighter and the removable inner pouch is very useful.  What I don't like is that it's bonded leather.  I was told by a sa that they will only be making this bonded leather version going forward.  I gather there's the original (heaviest) and then there's a version with a lighter lining.  What do you think are my chances of coming across a version with the lighter lining?


----------



## dangerouscurves

mmr said:


> I like that the new version is lighter and the removable inner pouch is very useful.  What I don't like is that it's bonded leather.  I was told by a sa that they will only be making this bonded leather version going forward.  I gather there's the original (heaviest) and then there's a version with a lighter lining.  What do you think are my chances of coming across a version with the lighter lining?




What is bonded leather?


----------



## ClaireOlivia

Does anybody know how much fits into a Nano Sac De Jour??
Like would a phone, a keychain, a louis vuitton sarah wallet and a small makeup bag fit? Or is that unrealistic?


----------



## magicxcafe2009

ClaireOlivia said:


> Does anybody know how much fits into a Nano Sac De Jour??
> Like would a phone, a keychain, a louis vuitton sarah wallet and a small makeup bag fit? Or is that unrealistic?


I have try putting my zippy wallet and it was really difficult.. I had to open up the snaps and place it diagonally... I recommend using a smaller wallet like a card holder 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## magicxcafe2009

ClaireOlivia said:


> Does anybody know how much fits into a Nano Sac De Jour??
> Like would a phone, a keychain, a louis vuitton sarah wallet and a small makeup bag fit? Or is that unrealistic?


And forgot to add if u want all to fit it will be a bit tough... expand it by opening the snaps??  Or use a smaller wallet 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ClaireOlivia

magicxcafe2009 said:


> And forgot to add if u want all to fit it will be a bit tough... expand it by opening the snaps??  Or use a smaller wallet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


oh okay thank you for your advice. I have multiple bags on my wish list but all wouldnt fit my LV Sarah, do you think  I should sell my wallet? I know buying another full size wallet would be desired eventually but I just dont see it fitting in any bags I love at the moment.


----------



## magicxcafe2009

ClaireOlivia said:


> oh okay thank you for your advice. I have multiple bags on my wish list but all wouldnt fit my LV Sarah, do you think  I should sell my wallet? I know buying another full size wallet would be desired eventually but I just dont see it fitting in any bags I love at the moment.


How about go for the baby size.. it will definitely fit everything you mention above...but warn you baby and nano have no zipper inside... I live in an area where there's lots of picpocket 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mmr

dangerouscurves said:


> What is bonded leather?



It's pieces of leather that are blended (bonded) together to form a whole piece.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mmr said:


> It's pieces of leather that are blended (bonded) together to form a whole piece.




So it's like first they were leather pulp and bond it together like cork?


----------



## leechiyong

dangerouscurves said:


> So it's like first they were leather pulp and bond it together like cork?



I really hope they're not using bonded leather (what you described) and it's just two pieces, exterior and lining bonded together.  I only expect to see bonded together in bags under $50...


----------



## Cilifene

My sdj in black pebbled leather silver hw...


----------



## Cilifene

Modeling pic...


----------



## March786

Cilifene said:


> My sdj in black pebbled leather silver hw...




Stunning! Love this bag, congrats [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Wplijnaar

cilifene said:


> modeling pic...



&#9829;&#65039;&#128149;&#128525;&#128076;&#128536;&#128077;&#128092;


----------



## Cilifene

March786 said:


> Stunning! Love this bag, congrats [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]





Wplijnaar said:


> &#9829;&#65039;&#128149;&#128525;&#128076;&#128536;&#128077;&#128092;



Thanks a lot ladies


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Cilifene said:


> My sdj in black pebbled leather silver hw...


So beautiful, and it looks fabulous on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Sharon77

Has anyone had any problems with rust on the SDJ zipper?
Mine is only 2 months old. I haven't even carried it much and I just noticed that the zipper on the inside partition has rust on it!
I bought it at a SL boutique. Any advice?


----------



## baghagg

Sharon77 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with rust on the SDJ zipper?
> Mine is only 2 months old. I haven't even carried it much and I just noticed that the zipper on the inside partition has rust on it!
> I bought it at a SL boutique. Any advice?



I haven't used mine much either due to weather lately,  but rust is unacceptable regardless. ..  I would take it back to the boutique.


----------



## Sharon77

baghagg said:


> I haven't used mine much either due to weather lately,  but rust is unacceptable regardless. ..  I would take it back to the boutique.


 


I absolutely will, but want to be prepared...any advice about how to handle them? Will they just offer to fix it? Cause I want a new one.


----------



## baghagg

Sharon77 said:


> I absolutely will, but want to be prepared...any advice about how to handle them? Will they just offer to fix it? Cause I want a new one.



I don't know what exactly they'll do for you,  but anything is better than nothing,  right?   My advice is don't take no for an answer, should it come to that.   TPFERS have had good customer service experiences with SL...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sharon77 said:


> I absolutely will, but want to be prepared...any advice about how to handle them? Will they just offer to fix it? Cause I want a new one.




I think they either fix it which will take along time or they'll give you a refund. Rust on a two-month old bag is unacceptable. I've never had rustic hardware, not even on my old Guess bag!


----------



## Cilifene

Designerhbgirl said:


> So beautiful, and it looks fabulous on you! Congratulations!



Thank you Designerhbgirl 



Sharon77 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with rust on the SDJ zipper?
> Mine is only 2 months old. I haven't even carried it much and I just noticed that the zipper on the inside partition has rust on it!
> I bought it at a SL boutique. Any advice?



Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope they'll give you a new one....


----------



## monella

I apologize if this has already been asked - I don't have the time to go back on this thread. Can anyone tell me if the Sac de Jour Nano is the same size as the Celine Nano? I own the Celine Nano and am so impressed at how much the little bag can fit. I can still manage to use my LV Zippy (full size) with it. I am looking for a great grey bag and the price point on the Saint Laurent SDJ is easier on me than another Celine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cruz_andmama

monella said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked - I don't have the time to go back on this thread. Can anyone tell me if the Sac de Jour Nano is the same size as the Celine Nano? I own the Celine Nano and am so impressed at how much the little bag can fit. I can still manage to use my LV Zippy (full size) with it. I am looking for a great grey bag and the price point on the Saint Laurent SDJ is easier on me than another Celine. Thanks in advance!


I think the Celine nano is a size between the SDJ Baby and Nano in terms of what can fit inside.


----------



## leechiyong

monella said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked - I don't have the time to go back on this thread. Can anyone tell me if the Sac de Jour Nano is the same size as the Celine Nano? I own the Celine Nano and am so impressed at how much the little bag can fit. I can still manage to use my LV Zippy (full size) with it. I am looking for a great grey bag and the price point on the Saint Laurent SDJ is easier on me than another Celine. Thanks in advance!



Externally, they're about the same, the Celine: 20x20x10.2 cm and the SLP:18x22x11 cm.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi all. I've read about the weight issues with the SDJ and hope to get some specific info. I'm thinking of buying a small that has the leather lining. I'd really appreciate it if  someone would weigh their bag and tell me how heavy it is in lbs or kg.  Thanks so much!


----------



## baghagg

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all. I've read about the weight issues with the SDJ and hope to get some specific info. I'm thinking of buying a small that has the leather lining. I'd really appreciate it if  someone would weigh their bag and tell me how heavy it is in lbs or kg.  Thanks so much!



Please see my post number 1499, I have a smooth leather,  leather lined,  size small SDJ.


----------



## fashion16

dangerouscurves said:


> What is bonded leather?




Holy S!!! When I came to this thread I absolutely didn't believe there was any chance that Ysl would use bonded leather.  No way, no how.  Well, then I stumbled across this...


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...Leather-Satchel-Bag-Rose/prod183610173/p.prod

It is true.  It is right there in the description.  I  am so disgusted right now


----------



## lavy

fashion16 said:


> Holy S!!! When I came to this thread I absolutely didn't believe there was any chance that Ysl would use bonded leather.  No way, no how.  Well, then I stumbled across this...
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Saint-L...Leather-Satchel-Bag-Rose/prod183610173/p.prod
> 
> It is true.  It is right there in the description.  I  am so disgusted right now



Is there some confusion about bonded leather vs bonding two pieces of leather?

Bonded/ blended leather is reconstituted leather. I think Saint Laurent is bonding two pieces of genuine leather together to get the lighter lining not using bonded leather. Does this make sense?


----------



## baghagg

lavy said:


> Is there some confusion about bonded leather vs bonding two pieces of leather?
> 
> Bonded/ blended leather is reconstituted leather. I think Saint Laurent is bonding two pieces of genuine leather together to get the lighter lining not using bonded leather. Does this make sense?



Yes this makes sense,  this is how it was described to me in the boutique by two different SA'S on two separate occasions.


----------



## heyrenee

The price increase is super steep now D; I've wanted a baby SDJ for a while but almost can't justify for the price


----------



## magicxcafe2009

heyrenee said:


> The price increase is super steep now D; I've wanted a baby SDJ for a while but almost can't justify for the price


Do you know how much it has gone up by? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## heyrenee

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Do you know how much it has gone up by?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



The small went from $2650 to $2890. The baby was $2590(?) not entirely sure but is now $2650, the price of the small before the increase. Not a huge jump for the baby, but I've seen 2 price increases on these bags now so it's kind of a turn off. Especially with them removing the suede interior and having bonded leather. The quality doesn't justify the price imo. Plus the baby is so small!


----------



## magicxcafe2009

heyrenee said:


> The small went from $2650 to $2890. The baby was $2590(?) not entirely sure but is now $2650, the price of the small before the increase. Not a huge jump for the baby, but I've seen 2 price increases on these bags now so it's kind of a turn off. Especially with them removing the suede interior and having bonded leather. The quality doesn't justify the price imo. Plus the baby is so small!


Omg I totally agree... I heard it was about 2000 when it 1st came out... I'm saving up for it and these price increase is turning me off.. not the baby doesn't have the zip pouch and it's still 2650...I'm not sure if I can justify it.. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Doradoradora

Hi
I know the price is steeper now but I snagged mine from saks when they were having a gift card promo so I was able to get a 700 gift card and I also did it through ****** when they had 8% back for shopping at saks so I saved quite a bit of money!!
I love my bag btw!!


----------



## magicxcafe2009

Doradoradora said:


> Hi
> I know the price is steeper now but I snagged mine from saks when they were having a gift card promo so I was able to get a 700 gift card and I also did it through ****** when they had 8% back for shopping at saks so I saved quite a bit of money!!
> I love my bag btw!!


When was this.. so you save 700 in gift card? Omg I love to know more about this offer  did you get a seasonal color or a black? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Doradoradora

Hi
I got the gray color (think it's called fog) and they are having the promo right now still (today is the last day)
Even though it says in the small print that Saint Laurent is excluded, when you check out , you should get the gift card 
Just as an FYI you have to spend 3000 to get 700 gift card so I had to buy something small to get to the 3000 
Otherwise you will only get 450 gift card 
And they sent it to me with my bag!!
Also go through ****** and you will get 4% cash back


----------



## Sparkletastic

baghagg said:


> Please see my post number 1499, I have a smooth leather,  leather lined,  size small SDJ.


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! Do you find it heavy when loaded with your things?


----------



## baghagg

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! Do you find it heavy when loaded with your things?



Not at all


----------



## OKComputer

Does anyone here have the croc SDJ? How is it holding up?
Personally, I love the lighter unlined version this season. The bag is far lighter than my first generation once from when it first came out. I also appreciate that the middle divider is detachable. It ends up being a mini tote which is great for work travel.


----------



## OKComputer

I went in yesterday to buy the Hermes Double Sens tote, and instead walked out with two other bags, one of which is the croc SDJ. Hence my question above


----------



## ManilaMama

OKComputer said:


> Does anyone here have the croc SDJ? How is it holding up?
> 
> Personally, I love the lighter unlined version this season. The bag is far lighter than my first generation once from when it first came out. I also appreciate that the middle divider is detachable. It ends up being a mini tote which is great for work travel.




Detachable?! Wow! When I got mine it wasn't! I didn't even know they do that now. Would you know if it's detachable as well on the mini ones? (The nano size)? Oh I guess it's time to visit a saint Laurent store soon! Lol!


----------



## OKComputer

ManilaMama said:


> Detachable?! Wow! When I got mine it wasn't! I didn't even know they do that now. Would you know if it's detachable as well on the mini ones? (The nano size)? Oh I guess it's time to visit a saint Laurent store soon! Lol!



I recall my SA saying it wasn't detachable on the nano, but I could be wrong. This is a new change for this season, my older SDJ's are not detachable and I so wish they were.


----------



## ManilaMama

OKComputer said:


> I recall my SA saying it wasn't detachable on the nano, but I could be wrong. This is a new change for this season, my older SDJ's are not detachable and I so wish they were.




Oh ok! Thanks! 

I wonder when they started making SDJs lighter? I only have one in medium and frankly I don't think it's heavy or anything. I won't call it light (it is leather after all) but I definitely wouldn't describe it as heavy either. 

I'm wondering if mine is part of the lighter batches or not. 

Oh well. I love it anyway! Your exotic one is great! Enjoy it!


----------



## Wplijnaar

Went to Neiman Marcus and saw the new bonded leather SDJ and its lighter for sure but I prefer the older model, so much more luxurious , I prefer the old version leather As well it's more structured , specially on the top part of the bag , just my preference hope to find one of the older models .


----------



## magicxcafe2009

Wplijnaar said:


> Went to Neiman Marcus and saw the new bonded leather SDJ and its lighter for sure but I prefer the older model, so much more luxurious , I prefer the older leather As well it's more structured , specially on the top part of the bag , just my preference hope to find one of the older models .


I totally agree  I think saks might still have the older model 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Wplijnaar

magicxcafe2009 said:


> I totally agree  I think saks might still have the older model
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


&#128077; I'm going to Saks tomorrow and hopefully I can find it there &#128512; Before they're all gone !


----------



## Feniabrat

I bought this YSL emmanuelle back from NET A PORTER last summer.. Im soooo angry with the quality of this bag


----------



## magicxcafe2009

Feniabrat said:


> I bought this YSL emmanuelle back from NET A PORTER last summer.. Im soooo angry with the quality of this bag


It looks like there's some stain on the zipper and there definitely stress on the leather..

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Feniabrat

The zip is getting rusted :s i dont know what to do.. Any ideas? Do i need to email YSL support and report the issue??


----------



## Feniabrat

magicxcafe2009 said:


> It looks like there's some stain on the zipper and there definitely stress on the leather..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



The zip is getting rusted :s i dont know what to do.. Any ideas? Do i need to email YSL support and report the issue??


----------



## magicxcafe2009

Feniabrat said:


> The zip is getting rusted :s i dont know what to do.. Any ideas? Do i need to email YSL support and report the issue??


I took some polishing cloth and try wiping it off.. I'm not sure if it works on their hardware... give them a call and see what they recommend  

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Feniabrat

magicxcafe2009 said:


> I took some polishing cloth and try wiping it off.. I'm not sure if it works on their hardware... give them a call and see what they recommend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


Im so very angry ... I paid 1800 for this bag and i have it only for a year.. Jesus... And except this the leather is getting discolored from red to black :s


----------



## kevlovlevis

Feniabrat said:


> The zip is getting rusted :s i dont know what to do.. Any ideas? Do i need to email YSL support and report the issue??



Oh, this is easy to fix. Just rub the hardware with a cloth and a dab of toothpaste


----------



## xr2107

anyone have experience with grained beige SDJ? I'm thinking about getting one but afraid about color transfer. thanks in advance!


----------



## Feniabrat

kevlovlevis said:


> Oh, this is easy to fix. Just rub the hardware with a cloth and a dab of toothpaste




Yes,Thanks for your advice, but is it possible to happen something like that when you pay so much money on a bag?? I mean.. This was supposed to be the best quality out there..


----------



## kevlovlevis

Feniabrat said:


> Yes,Thanks for your advice, but is it possible to happen something like that when you pay so much money on a bag?? I mean.. This was supposed to be the best quality out there..



I honestly feel like it doesn't have to do with the quality of the bag, it's made of brass nonetheless. Depending on humidity in your area it will bound to oxidize. Another example, my sunglasses have some gold plated brass sections and it oxidized to black because it got into contact with my sweat. So, no worries, just rub it with toothpaste and it will look new.


----------



## citrusydrank

kevlovlevis said:


> I honestly feel like it doesn't have to do with the quality of the bag, it's made of brass nonetheless. Depending on humidity in your area it will bound to oxidize. Another example, my sunglasses have some gold plated brass sections and it oxidized to black because it got into contact with my sweat. So, no worries, just rub it with toothpaste and it will look new.



Oxidation will happen on most metals particularly brass and silver, even moreso sterling silver. It is not a reflection of the quality of the piece but rather an inevitability based on the metal. You can buy a Tiffany necklace, but if you wear it all the time and subject it to a variety of weather conditions, humid, arid, etc. as well as the oils on your skin which will rub against it, the sparkling sterling silver piece is quickly dulled and oxidized with a black finish. 

I second the toothpaste but you could always take it to a place which fixes leather goods and such as they will also have materials to help shine up the hardware.


----------



## Feniabrat

citrusydrank said:


> Oxidation will happen on most metals particularly brass and silver, even moreso sterling silver. It is not a reflection of the quality of the piece but rather an inevitability based on the metal. You can buy a Tiffany necklace, but if you wear it all the time and subject it to a variety of weather conditions, humid, arid, etc. as well as the oils on your skin which will rub against it, the sparkling sterling silver piece is quickly dulled and oxidized with a black finish.
> 
> 
> 
> I second the toothpaste but you could always take it to a place which fixes leather goods and such as they will also have materials to help shine up the hardware.




Thank you very much! My D&G Miss Sicily bag tho,its still perfect and i use it daily as well and i have it also a year,bought from Net a Porter... Im still disappointed from ysl quality...:/


----------



## citrusydrank

Feniabrat said:


> Thank you very much! My D&G Miss Sicily bag tho,its still perfect and i use it daily as well and i have it also a year,bought from Net a Porter... Im still disappointed from ysl quality...:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307849



That zipper looks plated in Rhodium which could explain why it has not tarnished as easily. Rhodium plating is becoming more and more commonplace; just like how stainless steel can provide you the quality of sterling silver with less hassle, Rhodium plating has done the same for, particularly, gold-electroplated jewelry. 

It's quite interesting actually; just like the older Chanels were plated in 18k gold, I bet some brands are utilizing a rhodium plating now to make their hardware sparkle a wee bit longer.


----------



## joyciefruit

I need help with the sdj that i bought from tradesy..

Anykone of help will be appreciated

https://instagram.com/p/BCgUh5SIvrK/


----------



## aj_wood91

Hi, bag looks amazing!! I have a quick question I hope someone can help with?

I brought the nano sdj yesterday from Saint Laurent in Knightsbridge. I got the bag home and noticed a few scuff marks on the leather and the bottom gold studs underneath are all scratched and the gold is coming off. This is my first designer bag purchase but I'm pretty sure this is not acceptable right? Also the bag came with no stuffing or any tags on. Should I take it back to the store I purchased it from? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## dangerouscurves

aj_wood91 said:


> Hi, bag looks amazing!! I have a quick question I hope someone can help with?
> 
> 
> 
> I brought the nano sdj yesterday from Saint Laurent in Knightsbridge. I got the bag home and noticed a few scuff marks on the leather and the bottom gold studs underneath are all scratched and the gold is coming off. This is my first designer bag purchase but I'm pretty sure this is not acceptable right? Also the bag came with no stuffing or any tags on. Should I take it back to the store I purchased it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Take it back and run when you go there, don't walk! That's not acceptable. Not for that price.


----------



## magicxcafe2009

I'm burrowing my friend sac du jour bag for the week and I notice the leather isn't really pebble. It's more matte... this is the one with silver hardware... can anyone comment on it... this looks like pebble goat skin from givenchy... does ysl use goat skin? 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## magicxcafe2009

This is up close of it.. anyone take a pic of there grain texture one  

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aj_wood91

dangerouscurves said:


> Take it back and run when you go there, don't walk! That's not acceptable. Not for that price.


Thanks for your help! The only issue is I live about 2 hours from London... I visited especially to get the bag so now I'm a bit struck as I don't want to have to go all the way back just to return it!! 

Am I right in thinking that the bag should have came with tags and stuffing? Can't believe that it looks like they've sold me a second hand bag at full price!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

aj_wood91 said:


> Thanks for your help! The only issue is I live about 2 hours from London... I visited especially to get the bag so now I'm a bit struck as I don't want to have to go all the way back just to return it!!
> 
> Am I right in thinking that the bag should have came with tags and stuffing? Can't believe that it looks like they've sold me a second hand bag at full price!!




The bag should come with the tag and stuffing, they probably sent you a display item.


----------



## trannguyenn

does anyone know if the baby comes with the middle interior zippered pocket? I thought it didn't but then I saw one in stores with it. Thanks!


----------



## magicxcafe2009

trannguyenn said:


> does anyone know if the baby comes with the middle interior zippered pocket? I thought it didn't but then I saw one in stores with it. Thanks!


All the baby bag I've seen has no interior zip pocket for gold or silver hardware... maybe it's a seasonal one with gunmetal has the pocket... but classic doesn't 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trannguyenn

magicxcafe2009 said:


> All the baby bag I've seen has no interior zip pocket for gold or silver hardware... maybe it's a seasonal one with gunmetal has the pocket... but classic doesn't
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for the reply! The one I saw had silver hardware thats why I got a little confused when I saw an interior pocket


----------



## doongee

Hey everyone!!!

Shame on me..... I just found out about the SDJ toy today!!!!!!!!

And now I'm crazy for one!! 
Is this bag still available (in YSL boutiques)?? Or was it suppose to be a LE kind of thing?


----------



## abacuo

doongee said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> Shame on me..... I just found out about the SDJ toy today!!!!!!!!
> 
> And now I'm crazy for one!!
> Is this bag still available (in YSL boutiques)?? Or was it suppose to be a LE kind of thing?



So far they were only released in the fall 2015 collection. Boutiques may have them left over, I don't think they were very popular. I've seen a few at neiman Marcus stores in the past few weeks and I'm sure they are still available online from neimans, Barney's, etc if you search online.


----------



## leechiyong

doongee said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> 
> Shame on me..... I just found out about the SDJ toy today!!!!!!!!
> 
> And now I'm crazy for one!!
> Is this bag still available (in YSL boutiques)?? Or was it suppose to be a LE kind of thing?


Last I checked, Barneys, NM, Nordstrom, My Theresa, and Luisa Via Roma still had some left.  Which color did you like?


----------



## doongee

leechiyong said:


> Last I checked, Barneys, NM, Nordstrom, My Theresa, and Luisa Via Roma still had some left.  Which color did you like?



Since I live in Germany I don't like to shop at the US department stores (bad CS, tax, customs, bla bla).
The one on MyTheresa is too much! 

I'd prefer a plain white one.
I'll be in the YSL boutique in two weeks. I'll check what they got. 

Just wanted to know if they're still available generally


----------



## abacuo

doongee said:


> Since I live in Germany I don't like to shop at the US department stores (bad CS, tax, customs, bla bla).
> The one on MyTheresa is too much!
> 
> I'd prefer a plain white one.
> I'll be in the YSL boutique in two weeks. I'll check what they got.
> 
> Just wanted to know if they're still available generally



I know NM stores have them in white (not online as far as I can tell) but I also saw it in white online at Selfridges


----------



## Casper3

Does anyone know if the latest Sac De Jours (in the small size) inner compartment (the one with the zipper) is detachable?


----------



## Nanciii

Casper3 said:


> Does anyone know if the latest Sac De Jours (in the small size) inner compartment (the one with the zipper) is detachable?




Yes, it is


----------



## cani120

trannguyenn said:


> does anyone know if the baby comes with the middle interior zippered pocket? I thought it didn't but then I saw one in stores with it. Thanks!



my SA has a baby in grained and a croc embossed baby size with a removable zipped pouch. He said its seasonal


----------



## ChanelChap

Question: Now that the new Sad de Jours have the leather lining, is the Medium Sac de Jour still in production? 

I haven't found any online with the leather lining. Is this a thing?


----------



## marylouisekelly

Hi guys, 

I am sure a million and five people have asked this but how do the lighter colours especially the fog hold up in rain and stain related issues? I was going to just buy black to be safe as it rains a lot where I live but that Fog is just gorgeous.

Thanks!


----------



## justa9url

marylouisekelly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am sure a million and five people have asked this but how do the lighter colours especially the fog hold up in rain and stain related issues? I was going to just buy black to be safe as it rains a lot where I live but that Fog is just gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi marylouisekelly, I'm pretty sure mine is Fog, but either way it's the grey one, and I have had no rain or stain related issues. That being said though, I do take care of my bag as it's the smooth leather and has an open top so I have not carried it when it's raining though I'm pretty sure I've been caught in the rain before, I just make sure to dry it up as soon as possible instead of leaving it there to air dry. Hth!


----------



## Acespade

Hi purse forum!

I was considering a sac du jour, but decided that the small was too small and the larger size too big.  I am looking for something that can occasionally tote laptop/small files to and from the office, but that is small enough that I can use as an everyday.  The small du jour could not fit my 13" macbook and the next size up was not reasonable (to me) for everyday use.

I am now looking at the Medium Cabas Rive Gauche in croc embossed:

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...crocodile-embossed-leather_cod45267155lx.html

Does anyone have one of these?  If so, does it fit a 13" macbook and a few papers comfortably?  

The dimensions are 14 x 9.4 x 6.2 so theoretically it would fit the macbook at 12.78 x 8.94 x .94.  But I'm not sure if that's actually true, since it's so close.  It seems like this is just what I'm looking for since it fits the macbook but BARELY, which means its not too big, just big enough.  I infer from the dimensions and pictures that the paperwork and macbook could fit with the zipper open, but not with the zipper closed.  Anyone know if that's the case?

I do not live anywhere near a place I could check it out in person, unfortunately.  

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Givenchy18

Can someone answer this honestly? I really want to know whether or not you consider the Sac de Jour to be a classic? I really want one, but I'm currently interested in only buying "classics" as a build of my bag collection (think the Boy bag by Chanel, Antigona by Givenchy)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Givenchy18 said:


> Can someone answer this honestly? I really want to know whether or not you consider the Sac de Jour to be a classic? I really want one, but I'm currently interested in only buying "classics" as a build of my bag collection (think the Boy bag by Chanel, Antigona by Givenchy)




You'll have to wait. One can only see it if the bag is still in production after 10 years.


----------



## leechiyong

I think the SDJ is more classic than Antigona.  Don't get me wrong, I love the Ant, but the trapeze shape is very trendy to me.  That said, I don't think it's reached the level of icon status of Chanel Flaps, LV Speedy, etc.


----------



## abacuo

The styling and shape on the SDJ is classic, because is based on the Birkin. But, now with the change at YSL it remains to be seen whether and how they will keep this style in production. I don't know if it will be a classic because I dont know what they're planning regarding the name change and the branding now that Hedi is out. 

I can't see them discontinuing it anytime soon as it is clearly a popular bag, but then so were all the other trendy 'it' bags. If that is the only reason you'd want the bag then I wouldn't bet on it because fashion changes so rapidly. No one had a boy bag or SDJ 5 years ago.

It's best to buy something you know you'll love and wear regardless of what is trendy. I feel an affinity towards Hedi's aesthetic and I love what the bag represents to me, so I will keep mine regardless of whether it stays in style.


----------



## Givenchy18

dangerouscurves said:


> You'll have to wait. One can only see it if the bag is still in production after 10 years.



I agree. I think that at the rate it's selling, it should be around for a while.


----------



## carebearz

I just saw the new bags today and they really do feel a lot less luxurious with the changes. Even the leather felt cheap and the grains didn't feel as good. I was thinking of getting the baby size but am now reconsidering.


----------



## Lumilii12

I would love to have the sac de jour bag in grey (fog or anthracite) color, grain leather in medium or large size. Is there a such a bag? I can only find grain leather in small size. All the bigger sizes come with smooth leather.  

Do should I stick with the safe black? Hard decisions, haha


----------



## Sazzy3103

Lumilii12 said:


> I would love to have the sac de jour bag in grey (fog or anthracite) color, grain leather in medium or large size. Is there a such a bag? I can only find grain leather in small size. All the bigger sizes come with smooth leather.
> 
> Do should I stick with the safe black? Hard decisions, haha


I'm in the same situation, I want the baby SDJ in grained Fog but every one I've seen is smooth leather which I don't want. Debating between the small in grained Fog (but think it might be too big) or the baby grained leather in a different colour but none I like as much as Fog 

Good luck deciding anyway! Black will always be available if you look around a bit longer for the colour you want.


----------



## Lumilii12

Sazzy3103 said:


> I'm in the same situation, I want the baby SDJ in grained Fog but every one I've seen is smooth leather which I don't want. Debating between the small in grained Fog (but think it might be too big) or the baby grained leather in a different colour but none I like as much as Fog
> 
> Good luck deciding anyway! Black will always be available if you look around a bit longer for the colour you want.


Yes, the small SDJ is already quite a big bag. How about the nano SDJ, is it then again too small for you? http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-nano-sac-de-jour-503706953.html.

I guess I'm leaning towards the black color rather than getting a smaller bag for my need. 

Thanks, and good luck to your debating too!


----------



## Lalaka

Hello everyone! 

Just received new Nano SDJ. I adore the color. One thing: the bag has no lining, is it normal?


----------



## cani120

Lalaka said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Just received new Nano SDJ. I adore the color. One thing: the bag has no lining, is it normal?




Congrats on the beautiful bag! 
Yes it is normal for it to have no lining.


----------



## Lalaka

Thanks cani120!


----------



## MJconfessions

Lalaka said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Just received new Nano SDJ. I adore the color. One thing: the bag has no lining, is it normal?




Such a nice colour! Yes the new ones don't have lining. They hollowed them out to make it much lighter than the older ones


----------



## MJconfessions

Lumilii12 said:


> Yes, the small SDJ is already quite a big bag. How about the nano SDJ, is it then again too small for you? http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-nano-sac-de-jour-503706953.html.
> 
> I guess I'm leaning towards the black color rather than getting a smaller bag for my need.
> 
> Thanks, and good luck to your debating too!




I have a small and I purchased it right before the baby came out. So mad! I love the baby size. I had a nano and returned it because it didn't fit my wallet. I don't have a bulky zip wallet. I have a lighter bifold and it wouldn't fit in the nano unless I unbuckled it all the way open. Get the baby size!! I don't use my small anymore [emoji22]


----------



## Lalaka

Thanks! The bag is very light&#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Sazzy3103

Lumilii12 said:


> Yes, the small SDJ is already quite a big bag. How about the nano SDJ, is it then again too small for you? http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-nano-sac-de-jour-503706953.html.
> 
> I guess I'm leaning towards the black color rather than getting a smaller bag for my need.
> 
> Thanks, and good luck to your debating too!


I did look at the nano as the colour and leather I want is available in this size, but I think it'll just be too small for me for work. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Sazzy3103

MJconfessions said:


> I have a small and I purchased it right before the baby came out. So mad! I love the baby size. I had a nano and returned it because it didn't fit my wallet. I don't have a bulky zip wallet. I have a lighter bifold and it wouldn't fit in the nano unless I unbuckled it all the way open. Get the baby size!! I don't use my small anymore [emoji22]


I'm definitely getting the baby size, it's perfect! Just can't decide now between the black, outremer blue and Rose Clair pink


----------



## CutieSlumber

Givenchy18 said:


> Can someone answer this honestly? I really want to know whether or not you consider the Sac de Jour to be a classic? I really want one, but I'm currently interested in only buying "classics" as a build of my bag collection (think the Boy bag by Chanel, Antigona by Givenchy)



As some of the other members have said, you won't know until years from now. 

However, I personally think it's here to stay and will become a classic later on. I feel that the shape is simple yet elegant enough to successfully make it to 'classic-status' later on. 
I have the small in black embossed croc and I definitely see myself using it until it falls apart (which hopefully won't happen, but you get my point).


----------



## aa12

does anyone know where I could find the pebbled leather version with SH ( old style)? Thank you!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello I started a thread with this question but maybe it would have been better here. Can anyone with croc print tell me how it's holding up please? It seems tough but a few past quality issues for various reasons have made me worry. If you have one you have used a while can you post pics please? Thanks


----------



## aa12

aa12 said:


> does anyone know where I could find the pebbled leather version with SH ( old style)? Thank you!



bump


----------



## baghagg

aa12 said:


> bump



Have you tried the department stores' websites?


----------



## aa12

baghagg said:


> Have you tried the department stores' websites?



yes, unfortunately all show back ordered, which is what I believe the 'new' stock will arrive without the suede lining....


----------



## baghagg

aa12 said:


> yes, unfortunately all show back ordered, which is what I believe the 'new' stock will arrive without the suede lining....



Sometimes Bluefly.com carries previous seasons


----------



## Sazzy3103

Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere. 

It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!


----------



## leechiyong

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere.
> 
> It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!


Love that color!  Congrats!


----------



## Sazzy3103

leechiyong said:


> Love that color!  Congrats!


Thank you, can't stop looking at it


----------



## Carson123

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!




Beautiful! Does it have any pockets inside?


----------



## clevercat

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!




Love this colour!


----------



## baghagg

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere.
> 
> It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!



Beautiful,  congratulations!


----------



## MJconfessions

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!




Love!!


----------



## Lalaka

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere.
> 
> It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!



 I have one nano and now I want Baby &#128525; Beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Carson123 said:


> Beautiful! Does it have any pockets inside?


It's got a small unzipped inner pocket not quite big enough for my phone.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Lalaka said:


> I have one nano and now I want Baby &#128525; Beautiful bag! Congrats!


Thanks everyone, I'm really pleased with it


----------



## chobsi

Hi everyone, I am thinking of getting myself a baby sac de jour, fell in love with the different colours and texture options!

What are your thoughts on the bag's shape and how does it hold up over time with usage?

I find that the straps are a little oddly positioned and worry that when wearing it crossbody might "dent" the shape?

Thank you so much for all your input!


----------



## MJconfessions

chobsi said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking of getting myself a baby sac de jour, fell in love with the different colours and texture options!
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on the bag's shape and how does it hold up over time with usage?
> 
> 
> 
> I find that the straps are a little oddly positioned and worry that when wearing it crossbody might "dent" the shape?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your input!




The older ones are more structured and hold up great over time. I haven't bought a new hollowed out SJD yet so hopefully someone can help you with this.


----------



## chobsi

Thank you so much for sharing! The new ones do look sturdy especially in the grained leather


----------



## Chipsahoi

Hi all,

I purchased the small Sac De Jour in black croc print on my recent trip to Madrid. The VAT refund is pretty awesome. 

I went in wanting to get the new black grained leather SDJ. While the grained leather is also beautiful, I did not like how it felt when I touched it. It did not feel like the quality was worth the price tag. The croc print is also darker in black compared to the grained leather, so I ended up with the croc print. I'm really loving it!


----------



## leechiyong

Chipsahoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased the small Sac De Jour in black croc print on my recent trip to Madrid. The VAT refund is pretty awesome.
> 
> I went in wanting to get the new black grained leather SDJ. While the grained leather is also beautiful, I did not like how it felt when I touched it. It did not feel like the quality was worth the price tag. The croc print is also darker in black compared to the grained leather, so I ended up with the croc print. I'm really loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3341351



So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Wplijnaar

chipsahoi said:


> hi all,
> 
> i purchased the small sac de jour in black croc print on my recent trip to madrid. The vat refund is pretty awesome. :d
> 
> i went in wanting to get the new black grained leather sdj. While the grained leather is also beautiful, i did not like how it felt when i touched it. It did not feel like the quality was worth the price tag. The croc print is also darker in black compared to the grained leather, so i ended up with the croc print. I'm really loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3341351


&#128077;&#9995;&#128076;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128154;&#9829;&#65039;&#128516;&#10071;&#65039;


----------



## Laziza96

Hi! I'm planning to buy white Nano Sac de Jour for everyday use when I go to the USA in July, so I have several questions, especially to those members who bought their bags in US:
1) Is there a possibility to find this bag with a discount? btw Im going to be in LA on 4th of July weekend, do the retailers have sales for designer bags such as SDJ?

2) Does anyone own a white (or Dove White, as written on ysl.com) grained leather SDJ? Is it stained easily? I only have one luxury bag so far, it's LV Alma PM in quetsche (dark purple color), the other twos are cheaper: large black Maison Margiela clutch with shoulder strap and MK Large navy Hamilton saffiano bag, so I would like to diversify my collection by adding a white bag, however not sure If I should risk and buy a bag that will look dirty in a year or two, or even earlier.


----------



## leechiyong

Laziza96 said:


> Hi! I'm planning to buy white Nano Sac de Jour for everyday use when I go to the USA in July, so I have several questions, especially to those members who bought their bags in US:
> 1) Is there a possibility to find this bag with a discount? btw Im going to be in LA on 4th of July weekend, do the retailers have sales for designer bags such as SDJ?
> 
> 2) Does anyone own a white (or Dove White, as written on ysl.com) grained leather SDJ? Is it stained easily? I only have one luxury bag so far, it's LV Alma PM in quetsche (dark purple color), the other twos are cheaper: large black Maison Margiela clutch with shoulder strap and MK Large navy Hamilton saffiano bag, so I would like to diversify my collection by adding a white bag, however not sure If I should risk and buy a bag that will look dirty in a year or two, or even earlier.


Sales usually start at the end of May and highly-sought after pieces go quickly, like the SDJ.

As far as white, I don't own it, but if it's only your second premier bag, I wouldn't recommend it in white.  While you can always condition it (I recommend it for most bags), it may cause you stress any time you bump it, set it down somewhere, or anything else.


----------



## abacuo

Not sure about the sales in stores, but if you get a white  bag there is a risk of color transfer when you wear it crossbody. The color dye from denim etc can wear onto the bag and stain it when it is constantly rubbing against the bag. I haven't seen this specifically with SDJ but it's a risk with light colored leather.


----------



## SuperCoffee

I have the croc in medium, which looks identical to the pic posted above by another person (except bigger).
I really love mine, and don't find it all that heavy, but perhaps that's because I have a tendency to overstuff my larger bags, whereas the SDJ is small enough that I don't do that as much.


----------



## tuowei

Chipsahoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased the small Sac De Jour in black croc print on my recent trip to Madrid. The VAT refund is pretty awesome.
> 
> I went in wanting to get the new black grained leather SDJ. While the grained leather is also beautiful, I did not like how it felt when I touched it. It did not feel like the quality was worth the price tag. The croc print is also darker in black compared to the grained leather, so I ended up with the croc print. I'm really loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3341351



Great bag AND great photo! I love how you framed it on the black metal staircase.


----------



## Sookie888

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought my first ever Saint Laurent bag, the stunning Baby Sac De Jour in Fog! It's in the smooth leather which I didn't really want, but I really wanted the colour and size and couldn't get it in the grained leather anywhere.
> 
> It's the perfect size for me for work and I like the grey with the gold hardware too. Really pleased with it  oh and also treated myself to the card holder in black at the same time!



This is a nice color! I like it!


----------



## Sookie888

Lalaka said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just received new Nano SDJ. I adore the color. One thing: the bag has no lining, is it normal?



Color of the year is blue! This is cute!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I am not into the sac du jour at all. It is heavy and stiff and difficult to open with the accordion folds. I am a cabas chyc lover &#10084;&#65039; and just ordered my second one, but this time pre-loved


----------



## Sookie888

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am not into the sac du jour at all. It is heavy and stiff and difficult to open with the accordion folds. I am a cabas chyc lover &#10084;&#65039; and just ordered my second one, but this time pre-loved



I like cabas chyc more than sdj as well! &#128522;


----------



## xMsxPhantasyx

Thank you for letting me share my Sac de Jour Baby in Rose Clair:





(I posted an instant reveal on another thread.)


----------



## Erika

I love your Rose Clair Baby


----------



## ErikaL

I'm trying to decide which Small Sac De Jour I like better, the older style with the lining and pockets on the side or the new style without lining or pockets.  It feels like with pockets its a little more structured and without pockets it gives a bit more and is easier to get into, but not sure if I like the exposed hardware on the inside.

That are your thoughts?


----------



## baghagg

ErikaL said:


> I'm trying to decide which Small Sac De Jour I like better, the older style with the lining and pockets on the side or the new style without lining or pockets.  It feels like with pockets its a little more structured and without pockets it gives a bit more and is easier to get into, but not sure if I like the exposed hardware on the inside.
> 
> That are your thoughts?



Can you post pictures of the former style?


----------



## ErikaL

Old Style:

http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/3/product_assets/V/1/M/K/0/NMV1MK0_au.jpg

New Style:

http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/2/product_assets/V/2/R/D/R/NMV2RDR_au.jpg


Thank you


----------



## dangerouscurves

ErikaL said:


> Old Style:
> 
> http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/3/product_assets/V/1/M/K/0/NMV1MK0_au.jpg
> 
> New Style:
> 
> http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/2/product_assets/V/2/R/D/R/NMV2RDR_au.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you




I prefer the older version.


----------



## Erika

dangerouscurves said:


> I prefer the older version.


Thank you for your input


----------



## abacuo

ErikaL said:


> I'm trying to decide which Small Sac De Jour I like better, the older style with the lining and pockets on the side or the new style without lining or pockets.  It feels like with pockets its a little more structured and without pockets it gives a bit more and is easier to get into, but not sure if I like the exposed hardware on the inside.
> 
> That are your thoughts?



Have you tried carrying them? The old version is heavier. The pockets are useful but if you put anything in the back pocket, it bulges out the back of the bag and reshapes the leather. I prefer not to use the back pocket to keep the shape.


----------



## baghagg

ErikaL said:


> Old Style:
> 
> http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/3/product_assets/V/1/M/K/0/NMV1MK0_au.jpg
> 
> New Style:
> 
> http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/2/product_assets/V/2/R/D/R/NMV2RDR_au.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you



I have the new style - the old style didn't come in the combo I wanted (smooth black calf w/fuschia calf lining). .  If it did,  I would probably prefer it in the former style.   Having said that,  seeing the hardware on the interior does not bother me, nor does not having that extra pocket.  I'm pretty sure mine is lighter in weight as well.


----------



## Erika

baghagg said:


> I have the new style - the old style didn't come in the combo I wanted (smooth black calf w/fuschia calf lining). .  If it did,  I would probably prefer it in the former style.   Having said that,  seeing the hardware on the interior does not bother me, nor does not having that extra pocket.  I'm pretty sure mine is lighter in weight as well.


 


I will keep the newer style, I tried to fill both bags with my usual stuff and the older style is heavier and is harder to get things in and out of compared to the new one


----------



## allove

Please help, I am going between a Nano smooth leather Rose Dark SDJ or Baby grained leather Rose Clair! I can't decide. I like the larger size of the Baby but I also like the unique suede interior lining of the smooth leather version. Both are about the same price on sale.

Or should I forget pink all together and go with a baby bleu clair??


----------



## dangerouscurves

allove said:


> Please help, I am going between a Nano smooth leather Rose Dark SDJ or Baby grained leather Rose Clair! I can't decide. I like the larger size of the Baby but I also like the unique suede interior lining of the smooth leather version. Both are about the same price on sale.
> 
> Or should I forget pink all together and go with a baby bleu clair??




In any case, get the one with grained leather. It's more durable.


----------



## allove

dangerouscurves said:


> In any case, get the one with grained leather. It's more durable.



Thank you for your input, this is such a tough decision


----------



## dangerouscurves

allove said:


> Thank you for your input, this is such a tough decision




No problem. I had a Baby SDJ in smooth leather with suede lining. The leather was so fragile that the corners rubbed off and when I sent it back they said there was nothing they could do about the damage. There was also SDJ with pebbled leather and leather lining. I'm not sure if it's still available in the market.


----------



## allove

dangerouscurves said:


> No problem. I had a Baby SDJ in smooth leather with suede lining. The leather was so fragile that the corners rubbed off and when I sent it back they said there was nothing they could do about the damage. There was also SDJ with pebbled leather and leather lining. I'm not sure if it's still available in the market.




That is something I definitely don't want to deal with. Sorry that happened with yours. I have been reading more reviews about the poor quality of Saint Laurent leather goods... Maybe I'll reconsider. Thanks again!


----------



## MonsieurMode

My Barneys SA has 1 MEDIUM SAC DE JOUR available in NAVY w/GOLD HARDWARE on sale for 30% off ($2,089 after discount and before tax).

I tried it, but it is too small for me (I'm a guy). I feel terrible for having her hold it for me and then telling her that it wouldn't work. She was fabulous, as always, and understanding (she says, "Don't buy it just because it's on sale!"). 

I'd love to send someone her way to purchase it. Please PM me if you are a SERIOUS buyer for the bag!!!


----------



## giuliahe

Hi guys,

I just got a baby size sac de jour in smooth black leather (2016 new version) and wanna share with you my impression and new changes. I came across many reviews, very very helpful though, but since I got the new version, my updates may help

1. new baby size version has an internal zipped pocket with one zipper.----I notice the pic of purse blog's ultimate guide is the old version ---old version baby size doesn't have an internal pocket. Please notice that the internal pocket only have one zipper not two (as the bigger size SDJ) ---- many shopping websites misused the detail pic.

2. the should strap is adjustable! That's a big change and I love it!

3. The logo in the front is BLACK, also all the hardware. Make the baby very elegant and low key which I love so much. The logo inside the bag is sliver. 


4.i got the SDJ Pre-Wrapped Scarf Handles. That's also a new thing in 2016. It only comes with the black color I think. The version raises the price about $100 I guess. Some comments indicate it is not worth it and the scarf looks cheap....In person, the scarf (with YSL logo hardware on it )definite not looks cheap, but yes, it will be much better if the scarf doesn't cost you extra $100+! 

Some of the updates can refer this article:
http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wrapped-handles/

5. This is not new. After I read many comments about choosing from smooth leather VS textured leather. I got the black smooth leather and it looks amazing! The delicate of glowing is stunning! Of course I need to baby it but you also need to do that no matter what. 

Also, the smooth leather won't lose the shape easily for sure, especially for my smaller size.

If you love the looks of smooth leather, go for it. Don't worried!

Hope my share help! SDJ is a new classic


----------



## dangerouscurves

giuliahe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a baby size sac de jour in smooth black leather (2016 new version) and wanna share with you my impression and new changes. I came across many reviews, very very helpful though, but since I got the new version, my updates may help
> 
> 
> 
> 1. new baby size version has an internal zipped pocket with one zipper.----I notice the pic of purse blog's ultimate guide is the old version ---old version baby size doesn't have an internal pocket. Please notice that the internal pocket only have one zipper not two (as the bigger size SDJ) ---- many shopping websites misused the detail pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. the should strap is adjustable! That's a big change and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The logo in the front is BLACK, also all the hardware. Make the baby very elegant and low key which I love so much. The logo inside the bag is sliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.i got the SDJ Pre-Wrapped Scarf Handles. That's also a new thing in 2016. It only comes with the black color I think. The version raises the price about $100 I guess. Some comments indicate it is not worth it and the scarf looks cheap....In person, the scarf (with YSL logo hardware on it )definite not looks cheap, but yes, it will be much better if the scarf doesn't cost you extra $100+!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the updates can refer this article:
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wrapped-handles/
> 
> 
> 
> 5. This is not new. After I read many comments about choosing from smooth leather VS textured leather. I got the black smooth leather and it looks amazing! The delicate of glowing is stunning! Of course I need to baby it but you also need to do that no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the smooth leather won't lose the shape easily for sure, especially for my smaller size.
> 
> 
> 
> If you love the looks of smooth leather, go for it. Don't worried!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my share help! SDJ is a new classic




Pictures, please!!!!


----------



## giuliahe

dangerouscurves said:


> Pictures, please!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

giuliahe said:


>



Thank you!!!! Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## giuliahe

giuliahe said:


>


Hi guys,

I just got a baby size sac de jour in smooth black leather (2016 new version) and wanna share with you my impression and new changes. I came across many reviews, very very helpful though, but since I got the new version, my updates may help

1. new baby size version has an internal zipped pocket with one zipper.----I notice the pic of purse blog's ultimate guide is the old version ---old version baby size doesn't have an internal pocket. Please notice that the internal pocket only have one zipper not two (as the bigger size SDJ) ---- many shopping websites misused the detail pic.

2. the shoulder strap is adjustable! That's a big change and I love it!

3. The logo in the front is BLACK, also all the hardware. Make the baby very elegant and low key which I love so much. The logo inside the bag is sliver. 



4.i got the SDJ Pre-Wrapped Scarf Handles. That's also a new thing in 2016. It only comes with the black color I think. The version raises the price about $100 I guess. Some comments indicate it is not worth it and the scarf looks cheap....In person, the scarf (with YSL logo hardware on it )definite not looks cheap, but yes, it will be much better if the scarf doesn't cost you extra $100+! 

Some of the updates can refer this article:

<a href="http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wrapped-handles/" target="_blank" class="nolinks">http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laure...apped-handles/</a>

5. This is not new. After I read many comments about choosing from smooth leather VS textured leather. I got the black smooth leather and it looks amazing! The delicate of glowing is stunning! Of course I need to baby it but you also need to do that no matter what. 

Also, the smooth leather won't lose the shape easily for sure, especially for my smaller size.

If you love the looks of smooth leather, go for it. Don't worried!

Hope my share help! SDJ is a new classic!


----------



## laf724

Where did you get your SDJ?


----------



## laf724

giuliahe said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i just got a baby size sac de jour in smooth black leather (2016 new version) and wanna share with you my impression and new changes. I came across many reviews, very very helpful though, but since i got the new version, my updates may help
> 
> 1. New baby size version has an internal zipped pocket with one zipper.----i notice the pic of purse blog's ultimate guide is the old version ---old version baby size doesn't have an internal pocket. Please notice that the internal pocket only have one zipper not two (as the bigger size sdj) ---- many shopping websites misused the detail pic.
> 
> 2. The shoulder strap is adjustable! That's a big change and i love it!
> 
> 3. The logo in the front is black, also all the hardware. Make the baby very elegant and low key which i love so much. The logo inside the bag is sliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.i got the sdj pre-wrapped scarf handles. That's also a new thing in 2016. It only comes with the black color i think. The version raises the price about $100 i guess. Some comments indicate it is not worth it and the scarf looks cheap....in person, the scarf (with ysl logo hardware on it )definite not looks cheap, but yes, it will be much better if the scarf doesn't cost you extra $100+!
> 
> Some of the updates can refer this article:
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laure...apped-handles/
> 
> 5. This is not new. After i read many comments about choosing from smooth leather vs textured leather. I got the black smooth leather and it looks amazing! The delicate of glowing is stunning! Of course i need to baby it but you also need to do that no matter what.
> 
> Also, the smooth leather won't lose the shape easily for sure, especially for my smaller size.
> 
> If you love the looks of smooth leather, go for it. Don't worried!
> 
> Hope my share help! Sdj is a new classic!




where did you purchase your SDJ?


----------



## Fashiongirl83

Do you ladies know if pre wrapped scarf handles are removable? I'm eyeing the sdj bag but wanted to see if I can remove the straps if I wanted to


----------



## Fashiongirl83

giuliahe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got a baby size sac de jour in smooth black leather (2016 new version) and wanna share with you my impression and new changes. I came across many reviews, very very helpful though, but since I got the new version, my updates may help
> 
> 1. new baby size version has an internal zipped pocket with one zipper.----I notice the pic of purse blog's ultimate guide is the old version ---old version baby size doesn't have an internal pocket. Please notice that the internal pocket only have one zipper not two (as the bigger size SDJ) ---- many shopping websites misused the detail pic.
> 
> 2. the shoulder strap is adjustable! That's a big change and I love it!
> 
> 3. The logo in the front is BLACK, also all the hardware. Make the baby very elegant and low key which I love so much. The logo inside the bag is sliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.i got the SDJ Pre-Wrapped Scarf Handles. That's also a new thing in 2016. It only comes with the black color I think. The version raises the price about $100 I guess. Some comments indicate it is not worth it and the scarf looks cheap....In person, the scarf (with YSL logo hardware on it )definite not looks cheap, but yes, it will be much better if the scarf doesn't cost you extra $100+!
> 
> Some of the updates can refer this article:
> 
> <a href="http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-wrapped-handles/" target="_blank" class="nolinks">http://www.purseblog.com/saint-laure...apped-handles/</a>
> 
> 5. This is not new. After I read many comments about choosing from smooth leather VS textured leather. I got the black smooth leather and it looks amazing! The delicate of glowing is stunning! Of course I need to baby it but you also need to do that no matter what.
> 
> Also, the smooth leather won't lose the shape easily for sure, especially for my smaller size.
> 
> If you love the looks of smooth leather, go for it. Don't worried!
> 
> Hope my share help! SDJ is a new classic!


Do you know if the prewrap scarf straps are removable if I wanted to? Thanks so much


----------



## giuliahe

Fashiongirl83 said:


> Do you know if the prewrap scarf straps are removable if I wanted to? Thanks so much



Of course you can. I think it really light up the bag (especially for my black baby). Go find some cheaper options on amazon to personlize your bag. You can check this video to learn 6 ways to wrap the bag handle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84GoJTbaSuM&index=1&list=PLb49MBBEaSDMrmyMXTiKIiLpZhJlil82u


----------



## giuliahe

laf724 said:


> Where did you get your SDJ?


I got my SDJ on farfetch private sale. I also check YSL boutique, they told me only some popular colour (black, grey etc) have new version. Most SDJ sold in boutique are still old version. 

Only the black smooth leather comes with pre-wrap twilly. Hope it helps


----------



## giuliahe

Fashiongirl83 said:


> Do you ladies know if pre wrapped scarf handles are removable? I'm eyeing the sdj bag but wanted to see if I can remove the straps if I wanted to



Of course you can. I think it really light up the bag (especially for my black baby). Go find some cheaper options on amazon to personlize your bag. You can check this video to learn 6 ways to wrap the bag handle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Go...KIiLpZhJlil82u


----------



## Fashiongirl83

giuliahe said:


> Of course you can. I think it really light up the bag (especially for my black baby). Go find some cheaper options on amazon to personlize your bag. You can check this video to learn 6 ways to wrap the bag handle
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84GoJTbaSuM&index=1&list=PLb49MBBEaSDMrmyMXTiKIiLpZhJlil82u



Thank you very much. Are the wraps sewed in or just wrapped and tied? Thanks so much


----------



## Fashiongirl83

Also what kind of leather is it? Is it smooth, Matte or grained? On farfetch website they don't specify


----------



## giuliahe

Fashiongirl83 said:


> Thank you very much. Are the wraps sewed in or just wrapped and tied? Thanks so much



It just wrapped and tied. I have never seen the wrapped version in any department store or boutique. I got mine from farfetch private sale two weeks ago. Actually, I won't recommend the wrapped SDJ if you can't find a good discount. Even the pre-wrapped handle is stunning but it also raises the price about $100+. You can easily find cheaper wrap on amazon or local store


----------



## giuliahe

Fashiongirl83 said:


> Also what kind of leather is it? Is it smooth, Matte or grained? On farfetch website they don't specify



Mine is smooth black leather. I think the black leather looks nicer in smooth. I did some research, lots people indicated the smooth leather is easier to get scratches...but I don't think so. I just talked another girl also owned the same SDJ with me, her SDJ hold flawless after 6 month&#65281;

It is quite durable if you use it property. Also the smaller size will hold the structure very well. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Fashiongirl83

giuliahe said:


> Mine is smooth black leather. I think the black leather looks nicer in smooth. I did some research, lots people indicated the smooth leather is easier to get scratches...but I don't think so. I just talked another girl also owned the same SDJ with me, her SDJ hold flawless after 6 month&#65281;
> 
> It is quite durable if you use it property. Also the smaller size will hold the structure very well.
> 
> Hope that helps



Yes, that's where I'm looking also on farfetch site. I like the small size better since I'm a tall girl and like larger bags. I think size large is way too big the way it appears on photos. Great to know. I just wanted to see if I have an option to untigh the scarf if I get tired of it...


----------



## Vvicky

Girls, I need your advice on the fog colour, what do you think about it? Is it a summer colour or goes for all seasons? Is it pure grey in person or more taupe? (when I search in the Internet all pics are so different) 
Or better to be on the safe side and to go for the black one? Thanks


----------



## Fashiongirl83

It's absolutely gorgeous color and I think it will go with any color. If you have black back already then definately go with grey  
I don't have black every day bag so I am looking into black.


----------



## Fashiongirl83

I'm torn between small and large size. In your opinion girls, is large too big? It seems huge in videos and photos.... But I not sure in real life how it would look on a tall girl


----------



## sashaj

Fashiongirl83 said:


> I'm torn between small and large size. In your opinion girls, is large too big? It seems huge in videos and photos.... But I not sure in real life how it would look on a tall girl




The large is huge


----------



## Fashiongirl83

sashaj said:


> The large is huge



it does look very large to me also. I think small is a perfect size


----------



## Beatriz_93

Can anyone help me please? 
I bought my nano croc embossed a few days ago and it doesn't have the inside pocket. I bought it in the Saint Laurent store, and it comes with the adjustable strap... So, I guess this is a "new version"? (I heard the newer ones come with the adjustable strap) Or is it a defect?


----------



## Miletmilet

I love this bag. Very formal. I like the blue one.


----------



## travelgal16

Beatriz_93 said:


> Can anyone help me please?
> I bought my nano croc embossed a few days ago and it doesn't have the inside pocket. I bought it in the Saint Laurent store, and it comes with the adjustable strap... So, I guess this is a "new version"? (I heard the newer ones come with the adjustable strap) Or is it a defect?



Can you take pictures? I'm curious to see. Was the nano croc a part of the sale?


----------



## giuliahe

Fashiongirl83 said:


> it does look very large to me also. I think small is a perfect size




Large size can fit a 13 inch laptop. And small size can fit a 11 inch.


----------



## Beatriz_93

travelgal16 said:


> Can you take pictures? I'm curious to see. Was the nano croc a part of the sale?



I think this is the side where the pocket should be... The other side has Saint Laurent wrote in it.


----------



## npnpnp

Beatriz_93 said:


> Can anyone help me please?
> I bought my nano croc embossed a few days ago and it doesn't have the inside pocket. I bought it in the Saint Laurent store, and it comes with the adjustable strap... So, I guess this is a "new version"? (I heard the newer ones come with the adjustable strap) Or is it a defect?



As far as I know the new ones do come with an adjustable strap.


----------



## edsltan

Chipsahoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased the small Sac De Jour in black croc print on my recent trip to Madrid. The VAT refund is pretty awesome.
> 
> I went in wanting to get the new black grained leather SDJ. While the grained leather is also beautiful, I did not like how it felt when I touched it. It did not feel like the quality was worth the price tag. The croc print is also darker in black compared to the grained leather, so I ended up with the croc print. I'm really loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3341351



Hi! Im also checking this bag. This is my husband's choice for me after selection process: Chanel GST, Prada Double Lux Tote, Fendi 2Jours, Louis Vuitton Montaigne, Givenchy Antigona and Mulberry Bayswater. Im not too sure yet. Can you give me feedback after a month use? Thanks.


----------



## edsltan

ManilaMama said:


> Oh ok! Thanks!
> 
> I wonder when they started making SDJs lighter? I only have one in medium and frankly I don't think it's heavy or anything. I won't call it light (it is leather after all) but I definitely wouldn't describe it as heavy either.
> 
> I'm wondering if mine is part of the lighter batches or not.
> 
> Oh well. I love it anyway! Your exotic one is great! Enjoy it!



Is it really a crocodile leather or just like the mulberry bayswater which is a NVT embossed croc print?


----------



## travelgal16

Silly question, but do you ladies always open the buckles/tabs when putting things in the purse and then snapping them closed again? Everything I try to open the tabs, I feel afraid to scratch the leather with my nails... and they aren't even long! Or do you ladies leave the tabs open? The accordion style just makes it difficult to open the bag. Am I using my purse wrong? Lol


----------



## travelgal16

*Every time I try to open the tabs (typo above)


----------



## glamourdoll.

travelgal16 said:


> Silly question, but do you ladies always open the buckles/tabs when putting things in the purse and then snapping them closed again? Everything I try to open the tabs, I feel afraid to scratch the leather with my nails... and they aren't even long! Or do you ladies leave the tabs open? The accordion style just makes it difficult to open the bag. Am I using my purse wrong? Lol




I have enough room to get in and out of my bag. I never touch the tabs - it's more for decoration for me


----------



## travelgal16

glamourdoll. said:


> I have enough room to get in and out of my bag. I never touch the tabs - it's more for decoration for me



What size so you have? I have the nano. The opening for me is too small to get things in and out of the bag without a struggle.


----------



## glamourdoll.

travelgal16 said:


> What size so you have? I have the nano. The opening for me is too small to get things in and out of the bag without a struggle.




Ohh mine is the small size.


----------



## baghagg

travelgal16 said:


> Silly question, but do you ladies always open the buckles/tabs when putting things in the purse and then snapping them closed again? Everything I try to open the tabs, I feel afraid to scratch the leather with my nails... and they aren't even long! Or do you ladies leave the tabs open? The accordion style just makes it difficult to open the bag. Am I using my purse wrong? Lol



I have one in size small and I've never had to open the sides.


----------



## travelgal16

glamourdoll. said:


> Ohh mine is the small size.



Oh well that explains why haha.  But I may be purchasing a small soon.


----------



## Chipsahoi

edsltan said:


> Hi! Im also checking this bag. This is my husband's choice for me after selection process: Chanel GST, Prada Double Lux Tote, Fendi 2Jours, Louis Vuitton Montaigne, Givenchy Antigona and Mulberry Bayswater. Im not too sure yet. Can you give me feedback after a month use? Thanks.



Hi there, 

I've been loving this bag. I also have the small Givenchy Antigona and I like the Sac de Jour a lot more in terms of the looks. I haven't used the Antigona ever since I got this bag.

The only thing I don't really like is the center pocket. I like to put my house keys and car keys in that pocket. They create a little bulge in the pouch and makes the bag smaller on both sides. I took out the pocket for a few days to create more space. But then I had a hard time finding things especially my keys because all my items are just mixed together. So now I kind of just stuck the pouch against the back of the bag instead of putting it in the middle. Problem solved! I just wish the bag had lined pockets. The new version of the bag is much lighter though, compared to the older version with the lining.

The bag becomes much bigger if you open up the tabs. But I don't like to open the tabs in the front where the Saint Laurent logo is. I think it looks better with the tabs closed. I don't open the tabs on the back side either because when I do, they kind of poke at me when I'm walking.

The center pocket and the tabs aren't really huge issues for me since I don't carry a lot in my bag. I usually have my wallet, house keys, car keys, a small pouch for loose items, and a water bottle. 

These are just a few little things I noticed after actually using it. 

I love the look of this bag. I don't see myself switching back to the Antigona any time soon. I haven't gotten any scratches on the bag yet. Even if I do, I don't think they'll be noticeable. The scratches will probably blend in with the croc print.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I just got a small black SDJ for 50% in private sale. Pics when I receive


----------



## anniekins127

moi et mes sacs said:


> I just got a small black SDJ for 50% in private sale. Pics when I receive



Oh, I'm jealous. Been wanting one for a while.


----------



## snowbuns

I have very mixed feelings about this bag. 

I would never get the Sac du Jour, I'm not that passionate about YSL and I'm paranoid about it being a Birkin lookalike. 

But I don't dislike it per se. It looks very neat, and actually I like the design itself more than the Birkin, which is slouchier and tends to get distended. I've seen a lot of pictures of celebrities with distended Birkin bags and it just doesnt appeal to my aesthetic. The Sac du Jour however, is much more structured. 

But paradoxically thats also one reason why I wouldn't buy it - I'm into timeless classics and I don't like bags that have designs distinctly similar to other iconic bags (although I do own a Diorama that is said by many to be inspired by the Chanel Boy - but it just didn't seem so to me and I am passionate about Dior). I feel like if I don't like the Birkin I'd just want to find an Hermes that I love rather than seeking a replacement. 

If I hypothetically did buy a SdJ, I'd go for the prairie design in mini or medium, on black leather - I'm almost crazy about this design! 

But I still think I'd rather buy another Dior or save for another Hermes Kelly.


----------



## HVP89

Still amazed by this beauty. I don't see a lot of exotic SDJs, especially in solid colors like this. So happy to find it and thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

HVP89 said:


> Still amazed by this beauty. I don't see a lot of exotic SDJs, especially in solid colors like this. So happy to find it and thanks for letting me share!!!




[emoji47][emoji7] please, please let me know how it holds up.


----------



## HVP89

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji47][emoji7] please, please let me know how it holds up.


It might sound silly, but I just have to stare at it for awhile to preserve its beauty for as long as possible...because I'm pretty careless with my bags once I start using them. Will definitely let you know about the wear and tear!


----------



## evangeline05

HVP89 said:


> Still amazed by this beauty. I don't see a lot of exotic SDJs, especially in solid colors like this. So happy to find it and thanks for letting me share!!!




This is a gem! Congrats! 
How is the lining?


----------



## dangerouscurves

HVP89 said:


> It might sound silly, but I just have to stare at it for awhile to preserve its beauty for as long as possible...because I'm pretty careless with my bags once I start using them. Will definitely let you know about the wear and tear!




Lol! I can imagine. The bag is breathtaking! Thank you in advance!


----------



## HVP89

evangeline05 said:


> This is a gem! Congrats!
> How is the lining?


Thanks! The lining is suede which I prefer.


----------



## dollymix27

What a gorgeous and luxurious looking SDJ! Thanks for sharing with us and enjoy her in good health


----------



## HVP89

dollymix27 said:


> What a gorgeous and luxurious looking SDJ! Thanks for sharing with us and enjoy her in good health



Thank you! I'm still pinching myself [emoji1]


----------



## Vienna

Beautiful! Is that the small or mini size?


----------



## HVP89

Vienna said:


> Beautiful! Is that the small or mini size?



Thanks! It is the small. I used to think I needed the large, but this is just right.


----------



## bagleigh

My new Sac De Jour Nano. [emoji7] The SDJ has been on my wish list for a while but the plan was always for the Baby size and in a non-black color. But who can resist a sale? At least it's still technically non-black. [emoji28]


----------



## sbuxaddict

bagleigh said:


> My new Sac De Jour Nano. [emoji7] The SDJ has been on my wish list for a while but the plan was always for the Baby size and in a non-black color. But who can resist a sale? At least it's still technically non-black. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3385129



Omg what a stunner, congratulations! Would love some mod shots  Curious about how you plan on styling this beauty!


----------



## March786

HVP89 said:


> Still amazed by this beauty. I don't see a lot of exotic SDJs, especially in solid colors like this. So happy to find it and thanks for letting me share!!!



Wow congrats!!! It's stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HVP89

March786 said:


> Wow congrats!!! It's stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much! Definitely one of the best purchases this year for me!


----------



## jng2b

I think I've seen confirmation that the small will fit an 11" MacBook Air. However, will this size also fit typical letter sized file folders? I really want one in red but it seems as though red is limited to the past season?


----------



## little_j

How does the stamping of the saint laurent paris hold up? Will it rub off over time? I've been eyeing this bag lately, especially in the croc embossed. I was so dead set on getting the college bag but I don't like how it will eventually sag and lose it's shape (I have realised that I prefer structured bags as to softer silhouettes). So I have been keeping my options open for my next bag purchase and the sdj is high up there on the list.


----------



## jaserendipituy

I am looking for SDJ in small size but in suede lining. I am in Canada so anyone who sees any SDJ's in suede lining please let me know. I have moss green color in large and it is too large to carry everyday. I only carry large when i take my laptop else i dont use large SDJ. So now i need small size but with suede lining.  Help me find one. 

I find new SDJ's with no lining unattractive.


----------



## jaserendipituy

HVP89 said:


> Still amazed by this beauty. I don't see a lot of exotic SDJs, especially in solid colors like this. So happy to find it and thanks for letting me share!!!


If anyone in toronto wants exotic SDJ - Saks Fifth on Queen St. has one and with suede lining.
It is up for grabs


----------



## xxesra

little_j said:


> How does the stamping of the saint laurent paris hold up? Will it rub off over time? I've been eyeing this bag lately, especially in the croc embossed. I was so dead set on getting the college bag but I don't like how it will eventually sag and lose it's shape (I have realised that I prefer structured bags as to softer silhouettes). So I have been keeping my options open for my next bag purchase and the sdj is high up there on the list.



I also want to know if the stamping rubs off.. Does anyone knows this? Because a year ago I saw a beige SDJ in a boutique (not a saint laurent one) and Some letters of Saint Laurent were a bit faded... So since then Im actually scared that there wont be any stamping left after a while... So Im still thinking about purchasing one. Hope someone can answer our questions


----------



## sanguisluxuria

xxesra said:


> I also want to know if the stamping rubs off.. Does anyone knows this? Because a year ago I saw a beige SDJ in a boutique (not a saint laurent one) and Some letters of Saint Laurent were a bit faded... So since then Im actually scared that there wont be any stamping left after a while... So Im still thinking about purchasing one. Hope someone can answer our questions



I've seen a SDJ on display where I work and the stamping on a few letters has completely rubbed off. This could of been from a lot of handling (as it was the display,) but still, it's concerning. Similarly, I own another SLP bag and the stamping seems to be fading a bit, despite rarely using that bag. I would just be careful to avoid any unnecessary rubbing on the stamp...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

So excited to join with this stunner


----------



## mdlchic77

Absolutely beautiful! It's so pretty congratulations!


----------



## MrGoyard

Sweetyqbk said:


> So excited to join with this stunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396392


 So cute & perfect for summer. Congrats!


----------



## viba424

This morning I purchased a baby SDJ in black suede fringe online. Wondered if anyone had any opinions about it. I personally like the look and am willing to take on the risk of dealing with suede, but havent seen any discussion from anyone who owns this style. Ive seen the whiskey color which I almost like more, but know the pebbled leather is where its at with this bag. Any thoughts?


----------



## MissG54

I'm looking to buy a Sac de Jour. Does anyone know if it is cheaper to get it in Paris? If so, which department store/shopping centre can I get it from? Thanks!


----------



## beelalaa

Hi, I'm going to buy a SDJ and I think I will go with the black smooth leather because the smooth leather looks so gorgeous. There are some pictures on the internet showing that the lining of the bag is a different color from the color of the bag. Is it true that we can get the fuchsia lining like in the attached picture cause I'm really in love with the contrast between 2 colors! And one more thing I want to ask that is the smooth leather is too vulnerable that we cannot use it as some people say or we can deal with it? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## baghagg

beelalaa said:


> Hi, I'm going to buy a SDJ and I think I will go with the black smooth leather because the smooth leather looks so gorgeous. There are some pictures on the internet showing that the lining of the bag is a different color from the color of the bag. Is it true that we can get the fuchsia lining like in the attached picture cause I'm really in love with the contrast between 2 colors! And one more thing I want to ask that is the smooth leather is too vulnerable that we cannot use it as some people say or we can deal with it?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I have this exact bag,  it is from 2015, at this point if you are able to track one down it will be from YSL stores directly and in limited supply.  I cannot comment on its long term durability because I've not had it a full year,  but so far so good. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sunset Blvd

beelalaa said:


> Hi, I'm going to buy a SDJ and I think I will go with the black smooth leather because the smooth leather looks so gorgeous. There are some pictures on the internet showing that the lining of the bag is a different color from the color of the bag. Is it true that we can get the fuchsia lining like in the attached picture cause I'm really in love with the contrast between 2 colors! And one more thing I want to ask that is the smooth leather is too vulnerable that we cannot use it as some people say or we can deal with it?
> 
> Thank you in advance



This is so gorgeous in smooth black.  I've seen this bag before.


----------



## beelalaa

baghagg said:


> I have this exact bag,  it is from 2015, at this point if you are able to track one down it will be from YSL stores directly and in limited supply.  I cannot comment on its long term durability because I've not had it a full year,  but so far so good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



You are so lucky! I really like the fuchsia lining. Finger cross that I can find one. 

 Thank you a lot!


----------



## baghagg

beelalaa said:


> You are so lucky! I really like the fuchsia lining. Finger cross that I can find one.
> 
> Thank you a lot!


You are very welcome.   Ps. If you are in the United States, you can try the Saint Laurent boutiques in NYC - I remember the Soho store having a few this past winter.   It is a beautiful bag,  very striking looking and also functional.   Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## natalia0128

bagleigh said:


> My new Sac De Jour Nano. [emoji7] The SDJ has been on my wish list for a while but the plan was always for the Baby size and in a non-black color. But who can resist a sale? At least it's still technically non-black. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3385129


Where did yoy get sac de jour with the sale at? I am dying to get one. What is the highest % off can sac de jour ?


----------



## natalia0128

Can anyone compare size baby and small? Please 
How difference bettweb smooth and grained leather since they both from calf leather?


----------



## natalia0128

Between these  two, which one should i get?


----------



## natalia0128

What do you think the  python-stamp leather trim on the left? Does it make the bag lesss classic  Sorry for over spam. I just cannot get over how beautiful sac de jour


----------



## paintingprada

my first sac de jour! [emoji3]


----------



## leechiyong

paintingprada said:


> View attachment 3429267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first sac de jour! [emoji3]


I love that print!  Congrats!


----------



## baghagg

paintingprada said:


> View attachment 3429267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first sac de jour! [emoji3]


So unique,  I love looking at it, congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lauangela

Guys, can you please give me your opinion whether I should go for the SDJ baby size or the small size. I can't decide! I can think of pros and cons for both. For the baby, I love that i can use it to go out and use it as a cross body but it would be too small for work/school but the small size is only great for work/school but it's too big to bring on a night out.

What do you guys think?


----------



## natalia0128

lauangela said:


> Guys, can you please give me your opinion whether I should go for the SDJ baby size or the small size. I can't decide! I can think of pros and cons for both. For the baby, I love that i can use it to go out and use it as a cross body but it would be too small for work/school but the small size is only great for work/school but it's too big to bring on a night out.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I want to know tooo. I hope someone can help....i am in dilemma between small and baby


----------



## sashaj

lauangela said:


> Guys, can you please give me your opinion whether I should go for the SDJ baby size or the small size. I can't decide! I can think of pros and cons for both. For the baby, I love that i can use it to go out and use it as a cross body but it would be too small for work/school but the small size is only great for work/school but it's too big to bring on a night out.
> 
> What do you guys think?



Depends on what you need more, do you already have a bunch of going out bags of work bags?


----------



## kquyenie

lauangela said:


> Guys, can you please give me your opinion whether I should go for the SDJ baby size or the small size. I can't decide! I can think of pros and cons for both. For the baby, I love that i can use it to go out and use it as a cross body but it would be too small for work/school but the small size is only great for work/school but it's too big to bring on a night out.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I agree with the above poster on it depending on what you need. I have the small and don't intend to buy the baby size because mini bags are trendy at the moment, whereas the small size, for the style of SDJ, is classic and timeless. I use mine for work though, and if I need a small bag to go out, I tend to go to clutches or WOCs. You probably know best what makes your heart sing though


----------



## teenav18

lauangela said:


> Guys, can you please give me your opinion whether I should go for the SDJ baby size or the small size. I can't decide! I can think of pros and cons for both. For the baby, I love that i can use it to go out and use it as a cross body but it would be too small for work/school but the small size is only great for work/school but it's too big to bring on a night out.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I was looking at the small and baby SDJ at Nordstrom just yesterday and asking myself the same question! I tend to gravitate more towards smaller bags, so i would probably get the baby. However, the small SDJ would be a great work bag. I agree with the other poster of what do you need more or what do you have a lot of already. I have tendency to use cheaper bags for carrying my work stuff because I know it's going to be on the floor and carry a bunch of stuff. I've been using Kate Spade and Coach totes to carry my work stuff and my lunches, so I don't feel bad if something spills. I'm also looking at a Mansur Gavriel bag for work as well. Let us know what you decide and post pictures .


----------



## melburnian

lauangela said:


> Guys, can you please give me your opinion whether I should go for the SDJ baby size or the small size. I can't decide! I can think of pros and cons for both. For the baby, I love that i can use it to go out and use it as a cross body but it would be too small for work/school but the small size is only great for work/school but it's too big to bring on a night out.
> 
> What do you guys think?



I tossed up between these two as well. I found the small quite heavy, so that is something to consider as well if you are going to be carrying a lot of things. I ended up going for the baby because it was a little more versatile for me and I prefer smaller bags generally.


----------



## blacksquares

Hello ladies! I would like to tap on your expertise! I am thinking of purchasing a SDJ as for my new work bag and will be heading to Italy and London next month September. 

1) Any updated reviews or comments on the quality? (I have read the other threads on the deteriorating quality on the bags)
2) Any sale in London or any outlets in Italy?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sazzy3103

I was debating between the baby and the small for awhile too. I wanted it for work and ended up choosing the baby for various reasons. However it has proved to be too small for work purposes, but it's a great weekend bag for running errands as its a perfect crossbody. I'm now saving for the small as I still want it for my work bag!


----------



## kquyenie

blacksquares said:


> Hello ladies! I would like to tap on your expertise! I am thinking of purchasing a SDJ as for my new work bag and will be heading to Italy and London next month September.
> 
> 1) Any updated reviews or comments on the quality? (I have read the other threads on the deteriorating quality on the bags)
> 2) Any sale in London or any outlets in Italy?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Good choice  I use my small SDJ as work bag too (I rotate my work bags every week/2weeks), been using it for 8 months and I don't really baby it too much (except for trying to not put it on the floor. I do on carpeted floor and so far so good). Despite it being in the smooth calf leather, it's held up extremely well. I accidentally scratched the handle with my ring  but it's in the inner side and about 3mm wide.


----------



## kquyenie

Sazzy3103 said:


> I was debating between the baby and the small for awhile too. I wanted it for work and ended up choosing the baby for various reasons. However it has proved to be too small for work purposes, but it's a great weekend bag for running errands as its a perfect crossbody. I'm now saving for the small as I still want it for my work bag!


The baby looks super cute right? I was tempted on looking at it too, but I went for small and haven't regretted at all!


----------



## purpleggplant

giuliahe said:


> I got my SDJ on farfetch private sale. I also check YSL boutique, they told me only some popular colour (black, grey etc) have new version. Most SDJ sold in boutique are still old version.
> 
> Only the black smooth leather comes with pre-wrap twilly. Hope it helps


Hi, how much did you pay for your SDK from Farfetch? I'm trying to see what the best sites go buy from are.


----------



## vivi__

I am starting to get a bit bored of my Antigona and am thinking of selling mine while they're still popular. I have been looking at Saint Laurent bags today and am so in love with this SDJ. I love the color and the embossed suede. Does anyone use their SDJs as everyday bags? How do you like it?


----------



## Croker

Anyone any experience on how much lighter the new small SDJ are compared to the older versions. I'm really lusting after the croc embossed versions also. I wasnt able to pull trigger before as i felt they were just too heavy, but current versions seem to be a bit lighter putting it back on my radar. Thanks in advance


----------



## dangerouscurves

natalia0128 said:


> I want to know tooo. I hope someone can help....i am in dilemma between small and baby



I'd suggest you to get the small size of you already have a bag for evening occasions. The Baby is small. I had one, I like the size but I don't bring to many things in my bag but I wished I had had gotten the small one.


----------



## xmelissax

I had the same dilemma and ended up with small. I'm glad I got it! It's a better size for me to use as an every day bag. But now I want a nano too for a smaller day bag since I love the small so much!



lauangela said:


> Guys, can you please give me your opinion whether I should go for the SDJ baby size or the small size. I can't decide! I can think of pros and cons for both. For the baby, I love that i can use it to go out and use it as a cross body but it would be too small for work/school but the small size is only great for work/school but it's too big to bring on a night out.
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## natalia0128

xmelissax said:


> I had the same dilemma and ended up with small. I'm glad I got it! It's a better size for me to use as an every day bag. But now I want a nano too for a smaller day bag since I love the small so much!


What kind of leather do you have for your small sac de jour? I read few comments about smooth leather vs. Grained leather.


----------



## justa9url

I'm lol-ing because I'm the opposite. I was thinking of getting an Antigona while I have the SDJ. I love the SDJ you're looking at but I don't have experience with their suede. I have one of the original designs from 2013 in small and I've used it as an everyday bag here and there. Seeing as my bag is lined with suede on the inside, it's pretty heavy, and I don't help by trying to fit everything inside. It's a great everyday bag but just beware it will definitely be less safe than your Antigona seeing as there's no zipper for the two larger sections. I love wearing it with its long strap but sometimes I'm scared it's going to snap off from the weight, thankfully nothing has happened and I've had it for a good 3 years. Hth!
(P.S. Any advice on the Antigona? Tia!)



vivi__ said:


> I am starting to get a bit bored of my Antigona and am thinking of selling mine while they're still popular. I have been looking at Saint Laurent bags today and am so in love with this SDJ. I love the color and the embossed suede. Does anyone use their SDJs as everyday bags? How do you like it?


----------



## anng0823

natalia0128 said:


> What do you think the  python-stamp leather trim on the left? Does it make the bag lesss classic  Sorry for over spam. I just cannot get over how beautiful sac de jour


I would like to know how everyone thinks about the python leather trim SDJ too as I am thinking about purchasing one. I haven't seen anyone mentioned about this SDJ yet so I guess it's not that popular as the solid color ones?!?. For me personally the python embossing makes this bag stand out more even though I'm not a fan of exotic handbags. But again would love to hear others input about this bag.

I also had a chance to lay hands on the very same one (the pink python embossed, baby size) and I just loved the smooth leather-luxxxxurious!


----------



## aimeng

So happy to join the club with my nano


----------



## natalia0128

aimeng said:


> So happy to join the club with my nano
> View attachment 3447174


Pretty [emoji8][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## natalia0128

Is that weird that only baby size has the adjustable strap and small does not have it for new style? Thanks


----------



## aimeng

natalia0128 said:


> Is that weird that only baby size has the adjustable strap and small does not have it for new style? Thanks



That's wired!!!! Mine is nano, it doesn't come with the adjustable strap! But I love love love the new version with the grained leather! So light weight
And worry free bag!


----------



## leechiyong

Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## JolieChouette

I've been lusting over the SDJ for almost two years and finally decided to take the plunge! Ordered off the Saint Laurent website and it was delivered from Italy to Australia in about 4 days. 

I love that it came with a nice big box to store it in. It was meant to be lined with suede, but it arrived with leather lining, which I prefer as I can wipe the interior easily. Leather is sooo soft! 

A very basic colour I know, but it's actually my first black bag! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## beelalaa

Joining the club with this Baby SDJ in smooth leather ❤️ Totally in love with this bag ❤️


----------



## natalia0128

Pretty. Does your strap adjustable ? I was scared to order smooth leather


----------



## beelalaa

natalia0128 said:


> Pretty. Does your strap adjustable ? I was scared to order smooth leather


Yes my strap is adjustable but the middle pocket inside is not removable so I'm not sure if my bag is new version or not. I was afraid of the smooth leather at first but I think it looks much more luxurious so I went with it and it is more durable than I thought. Go with the smooth leather if you really like the look of it


----------



## Venessa84

And I'm in with my baby and first SL bag.  I was super excited to get this in a color that was missing from my collection. Love the white leather with the black accents. Now I hope it stays as white as it is now.


----------



## natalia0128

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3448313
> 
> 
> And I'm in with my baby and first SL bag.  I was super excited to get this in a color that was missing from my collection. Love the white leather with the black accents. Now I hope it stays as white as it is now.


 

Good color to add to your collection
 Well i guess all the baby come with adjustable  straps


----------



## natalia0128

Can i ask what color of twilly should i get for these blush or beige color?


----------



## natalia0128

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3448313
> 
> 
> And I'm in with my baby and first SL bag.  I was super excited to get this in a color that was missing from my collection. Love the white leather with the black accents. Now I hope it stays as white as it is now.


May i ask where did you get the white one in size baby? All i found small size. Thanks


----------



## Venessa84

natalia0128 said:


> May i ask where did you get the white one in size baby? All i found small size. Thanks



I was able to find one at Neiman Marcus. They told me it was the last one though. Maybe try calling around. I think I may have saw on Farfetch.


----------



## Venessa84

natalia0128 said:


> Good color to add to your collection
> Well i guess all the baby come with adjustable  straps



Thank you! Yes, all the babies I saw at the store had adjustable straps.


----------



## natalia0128

Can i ask you one more question? Sorry to bother you... So you bought your baby dove sac de jour at NM right. Does with come with two keys? I just bought my from website in pale pink... When i received it, it only comes with padlock not two keys.  I called customer service and told them that the bag is tmissing the keys. So CS read over items descriptions and told me the bag only comes with bag charm only ( just for decoration) It did not mention anything about the keys...I was like why they put the padlock in there for?  I dont know what do..
I think saint laurent keys does not like me so much because  I had nano one and i lost keys on my last trip....... And now this.


Venessa84 said:


> Thank you! Yes, all the babies I saw at the store had adjustable straps.


----------



## Venessa84

natalia0128 said:


> Can i ask you one more question? Sorry to bother you... So you bought your baby dove sac de jour at NM right. Does with come with two keys? I just bought my from website in pale pink... When i received it, it only comes with padlock not two keys.  I called customer service and told them that the bag is tmissing the keys. So CS read over items descriptions and told me the bag only comes with bag charm only ( just for decoration) It did not mention anything about the keys...I was like why they put the padlock in there for?  I dont know what do..
> I think saint laurent keys does not like me so much because  I had nano one and i lost keys on my last trip....... And now this.



Yes, mine has 2 keys that snap to the interior of the bag. In all honesty, are you ever going to use the lock? But at the same time since it's supposed to have keys, I would want the keys. It looks like they lost the keys. I'm wondering if you can get a set from SL directly.


----------



## natalia0128

Venessa84 said:


> Yes, mine has 2 keys that snap to the interior of the bag. In all honesty, are you ever going to use the lock? But at the same time since it's supposed to have keys, I would want the keys. It looks like they lost the keys. I'm wondering if you can get a set from SL directly.


Yeah, that is true... since my bag is smooth leather.  I want to take the padlock out instead using , but i dont have  the keys now. I  contacted  my local YSL boutique about the keys if they can help me get a new keys set for the one i lost. I am waiting for their reply


----------



## minababe

is this bag heavy?? I heard that!


----------



## natalia0128

Here is she in Pale pink... What do you think about twilly go with the bag? Too bright


----------



## natalia0128

minababe said:


> is this bag heavy?? I heard that!


The new one desgin is not heavy compare to suede lining


----------



## aa12

What does everyone prefer in terms of the small sac de jour- grained leather or embossed croc ( both black)? Would love any input


----------



## natalia0128

aa12 said:


> What does everyone prefer in terms of the small sac de jour- grained leather or embossed croc ( both black)? Would love any input


I would pick the embossed croc in black. That look unique,  the other grained leather you can  see alot from another brand


----------



## Aluxe

aa12 said:


> What does everyone prefer in terms of the small sac de jour- grained leather or embossed croc ( both black)? Would love any input


Either is great but I prefer the embossed, personally.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Hi, I am interested in purchasing the sdj nano in pebbles black. I have been looking around and noticed two styles. One has a shinny seal (almost a patent feel) around the trim while the does not. Is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## vknguyen

The SDJ has been on my wishlist for a while now and I have the opportunity to get this one brand new for about $1700 USD in black: http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...45296482om.html#section=women_bags_tophandles

I am hesitant because I have always wanted it with gold detailing. I do love it in all black, but the gold detailing would match my YSL wallet and I simply just have a thing for this combination! It's kind of silly, I know. Is this deal too good to pass up? 

A little background for reference: I don't often purchase luxury goods. I am super simple, just aiming for classic and staple items that are both versatile and will last (in addition to my YSL wallet I have a Celine Trio and Celine Cabas Phantom (both black and gold lol) and an LV monogram wallet that was a gift from many years ago) so my hope is that the SDJ be my last purse purchase for a long time.

I appreciate any input! Thanks!


----------



## Venessa84

vknguyen said:


> The SDJ has been on my wishlist for a while now and I have the opportunity to get this one brand new for about $1700 USD in black: http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...45296482om.html#section=women_bags_tophandles
> 
> I am hesitant because I have always wanted it with gold detailing. I do love it in all black, but the gold detailing would match my YSL wallet and I simply just have a thing for this combination! It's kind of silly, I know. Is this deal too good to pass up?
> 
> A little background for reference: I don't often purchase luxury goods. I am super simple, just aiming for classic and staple items that are both versatile and will last (in addition to my YSL wallet I have a Celine Trio and Celine Cabas Phantom (both black and gold lol) and an LV monogram wallet that was a gift from many years ago) so my hope is that the SDJ be my last purse purchase for a long time.
> 
> I appreciate any input! Thanks!



I personally love the black chrome hardware (I have it on my white SDJ) because it goes well with both silver and gold and that price is great for new but if you have your heart set on black/ gold, will you be happy with the black on black?


----------



## Miss World

aa12 said:


> What does everyone prefer in terms of the small sac de jour- grained leather or embossed croc ( both black)? Would love any input



I have the original largest size in black embossed croc (same as the one Gigi Hadid has) and I love it, highly recommend. Grained leather is beautiful too.


----------



## vknguyen

Venessa84 said:


> I personally love the black chrome hardware (I have it on my white SDJ) because it goes well with both silver and gold and that price is great for new but if you have your heart set on black/ gold, will you be happy with the black on black?


Your white SDJ is gorgeous! The chrome is awesome on it and I agree that it would go well with both silver and gold. 

I guess that's my problem.. I really don't know if I'm going to regret not holding out for the black/gold, but I may regret not taking advantage of a great deal! I have a few days to mull it over so we shall see.


----------



## aa12

Miss World said:


> I have the original largest size in black embossed croc (same as the one Gigi Hadid has) and I love it, highly recommend. Grained leather is beautiful too.



Thank you for your comment! I am so torn on which to purchase! I always figured the grained leather, but then the croc embossed is more unique! Do you find it very stiff? Have you had any issues with cracking?


----------



## Venessa84

vknguyen said:


> Your white SDJ is gorgeous! The chrome is awesome on it and I agree that it would go well with both silver and gold.
> 
> I guess that's my problem.. I really don't know if I'm going to regret not holding out for the black/gold, but I may regret not taking advantage of a great deal! I have a few days to mull it over so we shall see.



Thank you!!  I do love the white and black combo.  
Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## Aluxe

I've had this lady for just over a week and I'm so happy. Sure, she's a bit on the heavy side and yes, I wish I could stuff more in there but I'm enjoying Ms. SDJ. 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## pikanmu

vknguyen said:


> The SDJ has been on my wishlist for a while now and I have the opportunity to get this one brand new for about $1700 USD in black: http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...45296482om.html#section=women_bags_tophandles
> 
> I am hesitant because I have always wanted it with gold detailing. I do love it in all black, but the gold detailing would match my YSL wallet and I simply just have a thing for this combination! It's kind of silly, I know. Is this deal too good to pass up?
> 
> A little background for reference: I don't often purchase luxury goods. I am super simple, just aiming for classic and staple items that are both versatile and will last (in addition to my YSL wallet I have a Celine Trio and Celine Cabas Phantom (both black and gold lol) and an LV monogram wallet that was a gift from many years ago) so my hope is that the SDJ be my last purse purchase for a long time.
> 
> I appreciate any input! Thanks!



I have a small, SDJ in black smooth leather with gold hardware.  It has the original suede lining.  It was my first higher end black bag, so I wanted something eternally classic.  I personally love the black on black.  I removed the lock and holder, as I like my handbags really discreet and simple / sleek.  Since this bag is very subtle, there really isn't much hardware detailing that I (or other people I think) notice.  

With that said, no matter how good of a deal something is, if it is not my ideal "want", I won't buy it.  I would rather spend the extra money and know I ultimately ended up with the combination or bag that I was sure of.  

Life is short, and it's important to love our purchases and to use them, as each one is such a beautiful piece of art and has a story with it.  Go with your gut feeling, no  matter what color / leather / size, I think this is a beautiful and timeless bag and I smile every time I see her.  

Good luck deciding xx.


----------



## natalia0128

I don't remember who wanted this bag


----------



## natalia0128

Aluxe said:


> I've had this lady for just over a week and I'm so happy. Sure, she's a bit on the heavy side and yes, I wish I could stuff more in there but I'm enjoying Ms. SDJ.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477937


Such a unique bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bubbleloba

minababe said:


> is this bag heavy?? I heard that!


The new style (leather interior) is pretty light (compared to the older versions). I'd say it's very similar to Fendi 2Jours, a little heavier than a medium PS1/Balenciaga city.


----------



## Aluxe

natalia0128 said:


> Such a unique bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks natalia0128


----------



## Venessa84

Aluxe said:


> I've had this lady for just over a week and I'm so happy. Sure, she's a bit on the heavy side and yes, I wish I could stuff more in there but I'm enjoying Ms. SDJ.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477937


How luxurious!  I'can see why you're enjoying her.


----------



## Aluxe

Venessa84 said:


> How luxurious!  I'can see why you're enjoying her.



Thanks Venessa84!
Your white SDJ is gorge. Wish I was brave enough to buy a white leather bag. I only have a white bag in nylon and even that I can barely keep clean.


----------



## Venessa84

Aluxe said:


> Thanks Venessa84!
> Your white SDJ is gorge. Wish I was brave enough to buy a white leather bag. I only have a white bag in nylon and even that I can barely keep clean.


Thank you!  I was concerned about it being white but the leather is quite durable.  Any spot I see on it, I've used a baby wipe and it's come right out.  Keeping my fingers crossed, I hope it stays this white for many years to come.


----------



## _lili_

vknguyen said:


> The SDJ has been on my wishlist for a while now and I have the opportunity to get this one brand new for about $1700 USD in black: http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...45296482om.html#section=women_bags_tophandles
> 
> I am hesitant because I have always wanted it with gold detailing. I do love it in all black, but the gold detailing would match my YSL wallet and I simply just have a thing for this combination! It's kind of silly, I know. Is this deal too good to pass up?
> 
> A little background for reference: I don't often purchase luxury goods. I am super simple, just aiming for classic and staple items that are both versatile and will last (in addition to my YSL wallet I have a Celine Trio and Celine Cabas Phantom (both black and gold lol) and an LV monogram wallet that was a gift from many years ago) so my hope is that the SDJ be my last purse purchase for a long time.
> 
> I appreciate any input! Thanks!



I understand exactly how you feel about gold hardware. I am also interested in this bag in all black with gold hardware in smooth leather with suede lining and I'm not inspired by all the latest textures and hardware colours. If you want black with gold hardware, then that is what you should get. $1700 is a lot for a bag you are not sure about.


----------



## aa12

_lili_ said:


> I understand exactly how you feel about gold hardware. I am also interested in this bag in all black with gold hardware in smooth leather with suede lining and I'm not inspired by all the latest textures and hardware colours. If you want black with gold hardware, then that is what you should get. $1700 is a lot for a bag you are not sure about.


completely agree with this! You should love it regardless how much you could save, if its not the one you love, you won't love it no matter how much you save ( on the wrong one)!


----------



## kiki2109

I just got my first Saint Laurent Bag. I am in love this color.  It is not a very common bag in Germany yet that's why I got it.  Sorry for the bad quality of the pictures.


----------



## natalia0128

kiki2109 said:


> I just got my first Saint Laurent Bag. I am in love this color.  It is not a very common bag in Germany yet that's why I got it.  Sorry for the bad quality of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486692
> View attachment 3486693
> View attachment 3486694


I love this color So pretty[emoji11][emoji11][emoji11][emoji11][emoji11] I think this color for Fall


----------



## Venessa84

kiki2109 said:


> I just got my first Saint Laurent Bag. I am in love this color.  It is not a very common bag in Germany yet that's why I got it.  Sorry for the bad quality of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486692
> View attachment 3486693
> View attachment 3486694


love it!!


----------



## presh

Hi everyone! My birthday is coming up and my husband told me to pick out a purse I want. Wellll, I've been lusting over the sdj purse for the longest time so I thought now's the perfect time to snatch one up. My dilemma is should I go with the nano or the baby? I love the size of the nano but I'm just afraid it isn't practical. I just bought a new long wallet and I'd hate to have to get a smaller wallet for the nano. For those of you who have the nano, are you able to fit a long wallet? Either way, can you please post pictures of the inside of your purse with your wallet? That would be extremely helpful! I want to see how much room I have to work with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Venessa84

presh said:


> Hi everyone! My birthday is coming up and my husband told me to pick out a purse I want. Wellll, I've been lusting over the sdj purse for the longest time so I thought now's the perfect time to snatch one up. My dilemma is should I go with the nano or the baby? I love the size of the nano but I'm just afraid it isn't practical. I just bought a new long wallet and I'd hate to have to get a smaller wallet for the nano. For those of you who have the nano, are you able to fit a long wallet? Either way, can you please post pictures of the inside of your purse with your wallet? That would be extremely helpful! I want to see how much room I have to work with. Thanks in advance!


I took a look at the nano and you're right it's not the most practical bag but it is adorable.  You may be able to fit a full length wallet in it but then not much more.  I have the baby it's the perfect size for your essentials and you can fit a long wallet in there with no problem.  Good luck with your decision and post what you decide.


----------



## natalia0128

presh said:


> Hi everyone! My birthday is coming up and my husband told me to pick out a purse I want. Wellll, I've been lusting over the sdj purse for the longest time so I thought now's the perfect time to snatch one up. My dilemma is should I go with the nano or the baby? I love the size of the nano but I'm just afraid it isn't practical. I just bought a new long wallet and I'd hate to have to get a smaller wallet for the nano. For those of you who have the nano, are you able to fit a long wallet? Either way, can you please post pictures of the inside of your purse with your wallet? That would be extremely helpful! I want to see how much room I have to work with. Thanks in advance!


I had and bought  3 sizes of sac de jour before toy, nano and baby ( the one i  am currently have)  the baby would be the best choice. 
toy size is so tiny..... so i sold it. You can not hold anything in it( cellphone) maybe lipsticka and credit card is fine. But that size is not for me. 
I ordered the nano before I bought the baby size... trust me ... i was so disappointed when I received the nano ( by that time i still have toy size bag with me)... just a little  bigger than toy but can not hold anything much. For me even i am a petite figure.


----------



## presh

Venessa84 said:


> I took a look at the nano and you're right it's not the most practical bag but it is adorable.  You may be able to fit a full length wallet in it but then not much more.  I have the baby it's the perfect size for your essentials and you can fit a long wallet in there with no problem.  Good luck with your decision and post what you decide.



Thanks! I will definitely be posting a picture of what I end up with.


----------



## presh

natalia0128 said:


> I had and bought  3 sizes of sac de jour before toy, nano and baby ( the one i  am currently have)  the baby would be the best choice.
> toy size is so tiny..... so i sold it. You can not hold anything in it( cellphone) maybe lipsticka and credit card is fine. But that size is not for me.
> I ordered the nano before I bought the baby size... trust me ... i was so disappointed when I received the nano ( by that time i still have toy size bag with me)... just a little  bigger than toy but can not hold anything much. For me even i am a petite figure.



Thanks for your input! I'm definitely leaning towards the baby now.


----------



## little_pinky

Hi... 
Can anyone help me with the color of this small sac de jour? so the straps on this baby is not adjustable??? Thanks in advance x


----------



## natalia0128

little_pinky said:


> Hi...
> Can anyone help me with the color of this small sac de jour? so the straps on this baby is not adjustable??? Thanks in advance x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497004
> View attachment 3497005
> View attachment 3497004
> View attachment 3497005
> View attachment 3497006
> View attachment 3497008


I believe  this color called "Fog" I am not really sure... just wait for another members verify....
Baby size is adjustable strap, the small size is not adjustable strap


----------



## bubbleloba

I think it's called Fog/Gray.


----------



## Cats26

Hi all, I'm new here. Sac De Jour has been my dream bag forever, I'm finally ready and able to purchase. Two questions for seasoned owners:
1. Grained vs Smooth leather. I am not a delicate flower and worry about scraches/gashes in smooth leather bc it looks so perfect. Thoughts?
2. People that have purchased lighter colors, do you have any issues with color transfer, like darker jeans leaving marks? I was thinking of buying light pink or tan and wasnt sure if this was an issue.
Thanks!


----------



## abacuo

Cats26 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. Sac De Jour has been my dream bag forever, I'm finally ready and able to purchase. Two questions for seasoned owners:
> 1. Grained vs Smooth leather. I am not a delicate flower and worry about scraches/gashes in smooth leather bc it looks so perfect. Thoughts?
> 2. People that have purchased lighter colors, do you have any issues with color transfer, like darker jeans leaving marks? I was thinking of buying light pink or tan and wasnt sure if this was an issue.
> Thanks!



I only have it in black. Smooth leather scratches very easily. It's visible on black, not sure about other colors.


----------



## Studded

Hi~
Does this bag come with a box? (Especially if ordered from the website/ SL boutique?)

Thanks!


----------



## nashpoo

Studded said:


> Hi~
> Does this bag come with a box? (Especially if ordered from the website/ SL boutique?)
> 
> Thanks!


You have to request for a box if you purchase from the Saint Laurent boutique. If not, it does not come with a box


----------



## PIPET83

My new baby, love size 40, XL.[emoji108] thank you for letting me share.[emoji120]


----------



## baghagg

Studded said:


> Hi~
> Does this bag come with a box? (Especially if ordered from the website/ SL boutique?)
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Studded.  My Small Sac de Jour came with an enormous box and enormous shopping bag to carry it in.   I purchased my bag in person at Saint Laurent and did not ask for it. Hth


----------



## ckrickett

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3502851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby, love size 40, XL.[emoji108] thank you for letting me share.[emoji120]



OMG I haven't seen that pattern on a SDJ before! I love it


----------



## goldenfountain

Studded said:


> Hi~
> Does this bag come with a box? (Especially if ordered from the website/ SL boutique?)
> 
> Thanks!


Mine came with a box and dustbag. I actually received 2 dustbags as they may have put an extra one in by mistake (I ordered mine online)


----------



## vanillabaglover

I have a black grained leather. You will never regret of getting it as it's such a durable and classic style


----------



## Venessa84

Cats26 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. Sac De Jour has been my dream bag forever, I'm finally ready and able to purchase. Two questions for seasoned owners:
> 1. Grained vs Smooth leather. I am not a delicate flower and worry about scraches/gashes in smooth leather bc it looks so perfect. Thoughts?
> 2. People that have purchased lighter colors, do you have any issues with color transfer, like darker jeans leaving marks? I was thinking of buying light pink or tan and wasnt sure if this was an issue.
> Thanks!



1. Mine is smooth leather and I've been fortunate to not scratch it yet. Some say the scratches add to the beauty.
2. I have a white SDJ (I know, scary). I've had no issues with color transfer. I've seen dirt on it and was able to use a baby wipe to clean it. 

My bag is 3 months old so still not old but it has been used a good amount. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## goldenfountain

Venessa84 said:


> 1. Mine is smooth leather and I've been fortunate to not scratch it yet. Some say the scratches add to the beauty.
> 2. I have a white SDJ (I know, scary). I've had no issues with color transfer. I've seen dirt on it and was able to use a baby wipe to clean it.
> 
> My bag is 3 months old so still not old but it has been used a good amount. Good luck with your decision!


Agree! Mine's in smooth leather as well and I found it surprisingly durable, as long as I don't get too reckless with it lol. Wow a white SDJ sounds so pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

goldenfountain said:


> Agree! Mine's in smooth leather as well and I found it surprisingly durable, as long as I don't get too reckless with it lol. Wow a white SDJ sounds so pretty!


It is!  I love it!!  I was a little worried about an all white bag but it's been working out pretty good so far.  Here's a pic from last month.


----------



## justa9url

Cats26 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. Sac De Jour has been my dream bag forever, I'm finally ready and able to purchase. Two questions for seasoned owners:
> 1. Grained vs Smooth leather. I am not a delicate flower and worry about scraches/gashes in smooth leather bc it looks so perfect. Thoughts?
> 2. People that have purchased lighter colors, do you have any issues with color transfer, like darker jeans leaving marks? I was thinking of buying light pink or tan and wasnt sure if this was an issue.
> Thanks!


I have smooth leather in fog and it has held up better than I expected. There are a few minor scuffs but no scratches or gashes and I've had the bag for 3 years now. I am pretty careful with my bag (if I'm in a packed space - I hug my bag). A tip is to keep the lock inside the pouch, and be very careful with your nails. Luckily for me, this colour somehow helps absorb its flaws. Hth!


----------



## the_metal_guru

Hi guys, can anyone tell me why some small SDJs have internal pockets and slots, but others do not? I have recently bought a new small in black with the black enamel hardware, but it only has the internal zip pouch. Thanks :o)


----------



## natalia0128

the_metal_guru said:


> Hi guys, can anyone tell me why some small SDJs have internal pockets and slots, but others do not? I have recently bought a new small in black with the black enamel hardware, but it only has the internal zip pouch. Thanks :o)


I think the old version has internal pocket and slots.
The new one only has removable zip pocket.


----------



## natalia0128

Or maybe the leather too


----------



## the_metal_guru

natalia0128 said:


> Or maybe the leather too



Thanks Natalia0128! I was confused why my new SDJ didn't have the extra pockets!


----------



## natalia0128

the_metal_guru said:


> Thanks Natalia0128! I was confused why my new SDJ didn't have the extra pockets!


Did you get removable pouch for your small sac de jour?. I love removable pouch


----------



## the_metal_guru

natalia0128 said:


> Did you get removable pouch for your small sac de jour?. I love removable pouch



Yes I did! I love the pouch too. If I remove the pouch, the inside is smooth leather, with just the rivets showing. So there is no additional pockets or phone slots.


----------



## ryrybaby12

natalia0128 said:


> I think the old version has internal pocket and slots.
> The new one only has removable zip pocket.



This is accurate.


----------



## roxta

I'm considering purchasing a Baby SDJ but I don't know if I want to spend that much on a bag that is essentially open on the top. I would be worried about pick-pocketing and my valuables falling out if the bag tips over or is placed on its side - such as at airport security checks and so on. This pretty much rules it out as a bag I would be comfortable traveling with, which is a shame.

Since the SDJ has evolved with each new version (from heavy suede lining to a wipe-clean light leather one, removable pouches in the new models, adjustable shoulder straps, etc), I wonder what the chances are that if I hold off for a while, upcoming versions may feature a closure of some sort - perhaps a nice, secure zip at the top? To me, this is the only feature missing that would make the SDJ tick all the functionality boxes.


----------



## the_metal_guru

roxta said:


> I'm considering purchasing a Baby SDJ but I don't know if I want to spend that much on a bag that is essentially open on the top. I would be worried about pick-pocketing and my valuables falling out if the bag tips over or is placed on its side - such as at airport security checks and so on. This pretty much rules it out as a bag I would be comfortable traveling with, which is a shame.
> 
> Since the SDJ has evolved with each new version (from heavy suede lining to a wipe-clean light leather one, removable pouches in the new models, adjustable shoulder straps, etc), I wonder what the chances are that if I hold off for a while, upcoming versions may feature a closure of some sort - perhaps a nice, secure zip at the top? To me, this is the only feature missing that would make the SDJ tick all the functionality boxes.



I completely agree. It is definitely an evolving design. A zip top would also solve my issue with the grained leather not maintaining its rigid structure at the top and going too 'wavy' for my liking. It is a lovely bag though and I adore the strap. I know many complain the bag is too birkinesque, but the strap makes it much more user friendly. I dislike how the Birkin can only be carried by hand or in the crook of the arm.


----------



## roxta

the_metal_guru said:


> I completely agree. It is definitely an evolving design. A zip top would also solve my issue with the grained leather not maintaining its rigid structure at the top and going too 'wavy' for my liking. It is a lovely bag though and I adore the strap. I know many complain the bag is too birkinesque, but the strap makes it much more user friendly. I dislike how the Birkin can only be carried by hand or in the crook of the arm.


Now all we need to do is find the official YSL suggestion box  A few tweaks here and there and they'll have the perfect bag - I will happily hand my money over then!


----------



## Miss World

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3502851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby, love size 40, XL.[emoji108] thank you for letting me share.[emoji120]



Love your bag, such a cool print! Can i confirm what size it is. I know the following sizes excist,

Toy
Nano
Baby
Small
Large (without strap) - Is XL even larger than this? Or are you referring to this size?


----------



## queridaqthecat

Hi!! I recently just purchase nano sac de jour. Initially I was planning to get Alma BB but when I tried it in store it just doesn't grow on me. When I saw the sac de jour I was thrill however after purchasing it I was rather skeptical again, firstly with the color then with the bag itself. But since wearing it for 3 outings, I starting to fell in love with the bag. I hope to continue to feel this way!!! I love how the silver hardware makes the bag even more pretty. What do you all think?


----------



## Panders77

fizazackary said:


> View attachment 3548037
> View attachment 3548039
> 
> Hi!! I recently just purchase nano sac de jour. Initially I was planning to get Alma BB but when I tried it in store it just doesn't grow on me. When I saw the sac de jour I was thrill however after purchasing it I was rather skeptical again, firstly with the color then with the bag itself. But since wearing it for 3 outings, I starting to fell in love with the bag. I hope to continue to feel this way!!! I love how the silver hardware makes the bag even more pretty. What do you all think?



 It's adorable especially the color and I've got the baby sac de jour on my mind I think that would be a nice size for me.


----------



## materialistique

Hi all,

Does anyone know if the large Sac De Jour (the 14.2" version) fits a macbook air 11"? I went to the Saint Laurent store to try the small but it _just_ missed being big enough for my air. The store didn't have a large SDJ so I couldn't test it out one size up. Would appreciate any insight.


----------



## goldenfountain

[oQUOTE="fizazackary, post: 30888345, member: 546891"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3548037
View attachment 3548039

Hi!! I recently just purchase nano sac de jour. Initially I was planning to get Alma BB but when I tried it in store it just doesn't grow on me. When I saw the sac de jour I was thrill however after purchasing it I was rather skeptical again, firstly with the color then with the bag itself. But since wearing it for 3 outings, I starting to fell in love with the bag. I hope to continue to feel this way!!! I love how the silver hardware makes the bag even more pretty. What do you all think?[/QUOTE]

Congrats on your pink SDJ! Pink is soo "in" at the moment, and its not hard to dress either. I agree with the SHW making the bag pretty and not too formal. Enjoy!


----------



## cfbdallas222

Hi everyone! 

I just recently got the Sac du jour small in a beautiful taupe color (greige). However, when it came in,  the front has a slouch in the frame.  I'm wondering if anyone knows if this can be fixed?  I unfortunately got one of the last ones in this color,  but I definitely don't want to keep something that is damaged. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Quick question please? I saw a sdj baby where the embossed Saint Laurent Paris on the outside was in black, same colour as the bag ( not gold or silver ) . Can anybody tell m elf you have seen this? Is it older season? Thanks


----------



## goldenfountain

moi et mes sacs said:


> Quick question please? I saw a sdj baby where the embossed Saint Laurent Paris on the outside was in black, same colour as the bag ( not gold or silver ) . Can anybody tell m elf you have seen this? Is it older season? Thanks



Whats the hardware colour? My small SDJ has silver embossing and noir/black hardware and I bought it a year ago (end of 2015)


----------



## moi et mes sacs

goldenfountain said:


> Whats the hardware colour? My small SDJ has silver embossing and noir/black hardware and I bought it a year ago (end of 2015)


I think silver or gunmetal. But the designer stamp is just embossed. No colour at all


----------



## goldenfountain

moi et mes sacs said:


> I think silver or gunmetal. But the designer stamp is just embossed. No colour at all


sorry I'm not sure then  maybe other SDJ owners can comment?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

goldenfountain said:


> sorry I'm not sure then  maybe other SDJ owners can comment?


Thanks for your reply.

How is your sdj holding up? Is it new one? Does it go ' wavy' ?


----------



## baghagg

moi et mes sacs said:


> Quick question please? I saw a sdj baby where the embossed Saint Laurent Paris on the outside was in black, same colour as the bag ( not gold or silver ) . Can anybody tell m elf you have seen this? Is it older season? Thanks


I remember seeing the SDJ with no embossing at Neiman Marcus or on their website approximately 1 year ago, give or take. .   I believe it was their version of a "So Black" (Chanel's).


----------



## moi et mes sacs

baghagg said:


> I remember seeing the SDJ with no embossing at Neiman Marcus or on their website approximately 1 year ago, give or take. .   I believe it was their version of a "So Black" (Chanel's).


Thanks for the info? Just what I wanted. Some people were concerned the silver would rub off so all black alleviates this problem. I wonder if anybody has a picture?


----------



## goldenfountain

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> How is your sdj holding up? Is it new one? Does it go ' wavy' ?


You're welcome! Mine holds up quite well. It's in the smooth leather and I alternate it with my other work bags. It can be heavy at first but I'm used to it and don't mind that. Also, the smooth leather is surprisingly sturdy, no scratch detected so far! 
'wavy' is a good description lol, i know exactly what you mean, yea the leather does go a little wavy but that gives the bag some character, given its quite masculine & structured look. HTH!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

goldenfountain said:


> You're welcome! Mine holds up quite well. It's in the smooth leather and I alternate it with my other work bags. It can be heavy at first but I'm used to it and don't mind that. Also, the smooth leather is surprisingly sturdy, no scratch detected so far!
> 'wavy' is a good description lol, i know exactly what you mean, yea the leather does go a little wavy but that gives the bag some character, given its quite masculine & structured look. HTH!


Thanks that's really good to know. Continue enjoying your bag x


----------



## goldenfountain

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks that's really good to know. Continue enjoying your bag x


thanks! happy shopping, the baby SDJ is super cute!


----------



## natalia0128

Hey guys, 
Do you think it is safe to carry sac de jour bag  to travel ? 
I mean all causes  since no zipper and smooth leather etc


----------



## natalia0128

baghagg said:


> Hi Studded.  My Small Sac de Jour came with an enormous box and enormous shopping bag to carry it in.   I purchased my bag in person at Saint Laurent and did not ask for it. Hth


Do you think if i ask for saint laurent shopping bag at the store? I bought it online


----------



## baghagg

natalia0128 said:


> Do you think if i ask for saint laurent shopping bag at the store? I bought it online


I'm guessing if you show them a receipt,  either paper or email,  they'd be willing to give you the bag.  I recently made a purchase on line but they were gifts and I needed boxes so I phoned the store and they said just show a receipt which I subsequently did. .  (not Saint Laurent, though).   GL Natalia


----------



## baghagg

natalia0128 said:


> Hey guys,
> Do you think it is safe to carry sac de jour bag  to travel ?
> I mean all causes  since no zipper and smooth leather etc


I don't,  but I did travel over the summer with the large Gucci shopping tote (the one with the bamboo handles and the shoulder strap), wide open for the most part with no problem..


----------



## natalia0128

baghagg said:


> I'm guessing if you show them a receipt,  either paper or email,  they'd be willing to give you the bag.  I recently made a purchase on line but they were gifts and I needed boxes so I phoned the store and they said just show a receipt which I subsequently did. .  (not Saint Laurent, though).   GL Natalia


if I purchased my saint Laurent bag online ( not YSL. com)... I can go to saint Laurent boutique ask for shopping bag with my online receipt Because I bought the bag as a gift and Ysl.com does not have the color and size my mom wants so I have to get from another online store. I want to wrap them nicely for her.


----------



## baghagg

natalia0128 said:


> if I purchased my saint Laurent bag online ( not YSL. com)... I can go to saint Laurent boutique ask for shopping bag with my online receipt Because I bought the bag as a gift and Ysl.com does not have the color and size my mom wants so I have to get from another online store. I want to wrap them nicely for her.


Not sure about this particular scenario since I purchased mine from YSL directly.


----------



## Venessa84

moi et mes sacs said:


> Quick question please? I saw a sdj baby where the embossed Saint Laurent Paris on the outside was in black, same colour as the bag ( not gold or silver ) . Can anybody tell m elf you have seen this? Is it older season? Thanks



My SDJ is all white with just embossing. The gunmetal ones come with embossing only. I bought mine from Neimans over the summer. Not really sure what season they're from.


----------



## Studded

Hi everyone, I recently purchased a Sac De Jour in the boutique and got a dust bag that is black on the inside. There doesn't seem to be any sort of lining inside, it's just one layer. Is this normal? 

Thanks in advance and Happy New Year!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! This may be a silly question but is the strap on the SDJ long enough to wear crossbody in a pinch? I'm 5'7". Would only want to wear it this way if my hands were full. Would love to know! Thanks!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I got mine yesterday! I had one in purple last year but had to return it due to the leather being too fragile and got bad only after only two months. Let's see if the grained leather is more durable.


----------



## roxta

I got a baby Sac De Jour over Christmas and one of the corners (on the front of the bag) has an area where the leather dye is slightly scuffed and the stitching is irregular and crooked. Note that I haven't used this bag at all so it is not a "wear and tear" issue but more of manufacturing/quality control. As much as I LOVE the bag, every time I look at it, I can't help focusing on this flaw and it probably means that I will return it. It's not a large area but you can definitely tell that something is not quite right - and there's no point in keeping such an expensive bag if this is going to bug me every time I look at or use the bag. Such a shame...


----------



## dangerouscurves

roxta said:


> I got a baby Sac De Jour over Christmas and one of the corners (on the front of the bag) has an area where the leather dye is slightly scuffed and the stitching is irregular and crooked. Note that I haven't used this bag at all so it is not a "wear and tear" issue but more of manufacturing/quality control. As much as I LOVE the bag, every time I look at it, I can't help focusing on this flaw and it probably means that I will return it. It's not a large area but you can definitely tell that something is not quite right - and there's no point in keeping such an expensive bag if this is going to bug me every time I look at or use the bag. Such a shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564313



That wouldn't bother me at all but I can see how, after you spend so much money on an accessory, you want it to be perfect. I think it's the type of the leather. It has been hardened through some sort of process where paint can easily come off and since it's hardened some stitches get wonky. My new SDJ is so much different from my old one, but I kind of like the new version better, though I have to say the old one looked more luxurious. It was smooth leather. But I got the feeling that the new one is more durable.


----------



## hobogirl77

[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

Sent from my SM-T550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hobogirl77

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3502851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby, love size 40, XL.[emoji108] thank you for letting me share.[emoji120]


Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-T550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Venessa84

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! This may be a silly question but is the strap on the SDJ long enough to wear crossbody in a pinch? I'm 5'7". Would only want to wear it this way if my hands were full. Would love to know! Thanks!!


I'm 5'6" and have the baby size (not sure if the strap length is the same on the larger sizes) and the strap length is perfect for cross body.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Venessa84 said:


> I'm 5'6" and have the baby size (not sure if the strap length is the same on the larger sizes) and the strap length is perfect for cross body.


Thanks for the response! Very helpful!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Just loving this new SDJ I got over Christmas so much!  it's the baby size in grey with contrast white stitching


----------



## leechiyong

tv_vt1809 said:


> Just loving this new SDJ I got over Christmas so much!  it's the baby size in grey with contrast white stitching


Such a beauty!  I love this color.  Congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

tv_vt1809 said:


> Just loving this new SDJ I got over Christmas so much!  it's the baby size in grey with contrast white stitching



Just gorgeous!


----------



## tv_vt1809

leechiyong said:


> Such a beauty!  I love this color.  Congrats!





Venessa84 said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thank you ladies


----------



## lcondrad

My new SDJ Baby in nude! I love it so much!


----------



## nashpoo

lcondrad said:


> My new SDJ Baby in nude! I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573788


OOOH is nude the official color name?? I really like this color!


----------



## lcondrad

nashpoo said:


> OOOH is nude the official color name?? I really like this color!



The color was "beige"


----------



## sam_jones

I spent months looking at the SDJ and finally decided on color / style and placed the order during NM gift card promo 2 weeks ago. I received my bag and it's SMUSHED! They packed it into a box that was too small for it and the bag is totally smushed. I'm shocked they would pack it like this - this bag is likely ruined. 





They're sold out of this style - I'm debating if I should get a different color leather with silver hardware or returning altogether - so disappointed with the experience of buying an almost $3k bag! Any advice?


----------



## nashpoo

sam_jones said:


> I spent months looking at the SDJ and finally decided on color / style and placed the order during NM gift card promo 2 weeks ago. I received my bag and it's SMUSHED! They packed it into a box that was too small for it and the bag is totally smushed. I'm shocked they would pack it like this - this bag is likely ruined.
> 
> View attachment 3574227
> View attachment 3574228
> 
> 
> They're sold out of this style - I'm debating if I should get a different color leather with silver hardware or returning altogether - so disappointed with the experience of buying an almost $3k bag! Any advice?


I'm shocked that they would even think to send it like that??? I would send i back ASAP and find something else. That's terrible!


----------



## sam_jones

nashpoo said:


> I'm shocked that they would even think to send it like that??? I would send i back ASAP and find something else. That's terrible!



I was shocked myself. I doubt they can repair & sell the bag!


----------



## nashpoo

sam_jones said:


> I was shocked myself. I doubt they can repair & sell the bag!



They're probably going to put it back on the shelf to be honest [emoji23]


----------



## sam_jones

nashpoo said:


> They're probably going to put it back on the shelf to be honest [emoji23]


go figure!


----------



## scumone

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! This may be a silly question but is the strap on the SDJ long enough to wear crossbody in a pinch? I'm 5'7". Would only want to wear it this way if my hands were full. Would love to know! Thanks!!



Hopefully this answer isn't too late, but my small SDJ works really well for me crossbody.  I am a lot shorter than you though at 5'2" so I don't think the strap would be ideal for everyday use, but it should work in a pinch!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

scumone said:


> Hopefully this answer isn't too late, but my small SDJ works really well for me crossbody.  I am a lot shorter than you though at 5'2" so I don't think the strap would be ideal for everyday use, but it should work in a pinch!


Thank you so much! Not too late at all and much appreciated : ) I've ordered this bag from Saks and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive. So excited!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

sam_jones said:


> I spent months looking at the SDJ and finally decided on color / style and placed the order during NM gift card promo 2 weeks ago. I received my bag and it's SMUSHED! They packed it into a box that was too small for it and the bag is totally smushed. I'm shocked they would pack it like this - this bag is likely ruined.
> 
> View attachment 3574227
> View attachment 3574228
> 
> 
> They're sold out of this style - I'm debating if I should get a different color leather with silver hardware or returning altogether - so disappointed with the experience of buying an almost $3k bag! Any advice?


This is unacceptable! I'd return it immediately. So sorry this happened to you


----------



## Venessa84

sam_jones said:


> I spent months looking at the SDJ and finally decided on color / style and placed the order during NM gift card promo 2 weeks ago. I received my bag and it's SMUSHED! They packed it into a box that was too small for it and the bag is totally smushed. I'm shocked they would pack it like this - this bag is likely ruined.
> 
> View attachment 3574227
> View attachment 3574228
> 
> 
> They're sold out of this style - I'm debating if I should get a different color leather with silver hardware or returning altogether - so disappointed with the experience of buying an almost $3k bag! Any advice?



This is so disappointing! Sorry it was sent to you this way.


----------



## sam_jones

Designerhbgirl said:


> This is unacceptable! I'd return it immediately. So sorry this happened to you


thanks  - such a bummer. i'm sending it back this week. 


Venessa84 said:


> This is so disappointing! Sorry it was sent to you this way.


right!? shocking it was packaged this way!


----------



## fashion16

sam_jones said:


> thanks  - such a bummer. i'm sending it back this week.
> 
> right!? shocking it was packaged this way!



You may want to give it some time. I had a SDJ that was smushed by professional packers when I moved a couple of years ago. The bag was in bad shape and I was devastated. The moving company refused to take responsibility so I put the bag in its dust cover and stuck it on a shelf, too distraught to look at it. About a month later, I took it out to post it on eBay at a significant discount and noticed that 98% of the warping was gone. It had popped back to original shape. 

I can't promise that it will happen with yours but it did with mine. I had it stuffed and sitting for about 4 weeks. You may want to give it some time and return it within the return window if it doesn't pop back. It is possible


----------



## may0112

Anyone seen this one irl or own it?  may i see pics if possible?


----------



## Shan9jtsy

After seeing the new version of SDJ I pulled the trigger to purchase the older version of SDJ! ;P

Love the pale pink and the clean design of SDJ.

Thanks for let me sharing~


----------



## lcondrad

may0112 said:


> Anyone seen this one irl or own it?  may i see pics if possible?



Yes my bag was this color! I posted it already, but here it is again


----------



## Miss World

Introducing my new Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby size. I got the grain leather in black with silver 'Saint Laurent' logo however the hardware is black enamel similar to the 'blackout' collection which I love. 

The bag comes with the removable clutch compartment inside which I unclip and move to one side of the bag so I have one large compartment instead of two smaller ones. 

The bag is extremely light weight and the long strap is adjustable. I am around 5 foot tall and the strap is the perfect length crossbody. Definitely recommend this size bag. I would love a colored one too maybe pink, beige nude or burgundy red.


----------



## natalia0128

Miss World said:


> Introducing my new Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby size. I got the grain leather in black with silver 'Saint Laurent' logo however the hardware is black enamel similar to the 'blackout' collection which I love.
> 
> The bag comes with the removable clutch compartment inside which I unclip and move to one side of the bag so I have one large compartment instead of two smaller ones.
> 
> The bag is extremely light weight and the long strap is adjustable. I am around 5 foot tall and the strap is the perfect length crossbody. Definitely recommend this size bag. I would love a colored one too maybe pink, beige nude or burgundy red.



Love it.... I wondered the baby size come with removable clutch for current design... definitely love the baby size with removable clutch


----------



## natalia0128

Shan9jtsy said:


> After seeing the new version of SDJ I pulled the trigger to purchase the older version of SDJ! ;P
> 
> Love the pale pink and the clean design of SDJ.
> 
> Thanks for let me sharing~



Love the color, bag twin... but mine bag is small size


----------



## mona_danya

My latest addition...
Silver embossed mini sac de jour


----------



## natalia0128

mona_danya said:


> View attachment 3586591
> 
> 
> My latest addition...
> Silver embossed mini sac de jour



Wow, I am in love [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
I saw this silver at Nordstrom website, I was about to ask to own this bag share this in here.  So pretty


----------



## mona_danya

natalia0128 said:


> Wow, I am in love [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> I saw this silver at Nordstrom website, I was about to ask to own this bag share this in here.  So pretty


I love everything about it! Perfect size and colour..


----------



## natalia0128

mona_danya said:


> I love everything about it! Perfect size and colour..



Love it love it.... I would say thousand times how much I love this color and the size......[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Should I get a another one??? Hahah love it


----------



## StyleinLA

Added to my Sac de Jour Collection I was going to get a Celine Nano but got a SDJ Baby instead!!!    very pleased I got the SDJ baby and a Celine Mini instead.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## leechiyong

Gorgeous bag!  Congrats!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

StyleinLA said:


> Added to my Sac de Jour Collection I was going to get a Celine Nano but got a SDJ Baby instead!!!    very pleased I got the SDJ baby and a Celine Mini instead.  Thank you for letting me share.



It's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Here's my new classic SDJ beauty! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## StyleinLA

Designerhbgirl said:


> It's beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you! and Congrats and your Beautiful New SDJ she's a Beauty!!!  Btw I love your Chanel wallet too!


----------



## StyleinLA

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## StyleinLA

Miss World said:


> Introducing my new Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Baby size. I got the grain leather in black with silver 'Saint Laurent' logo however the hardware is black enamel similar to the 'blackout' collection which I love.
> 
> The bag comes with the removable clutch compartment inside which I unclip and move to one side of the bag so I have one large compartment instead of two smaller ones.
> 
> The bag is extremely light weight and the long strap is adjustable. I am around 5 foot tall and the strap is the perfect length crossbody. Definitely recommend this size bag. I would love a colored one too maybe pink, beige nude or burgundy red.


Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

StyleinLA said:


> Thank you! and Congrats and your Beautiful New SDJ she's a Beauty!!!  Btw I love your Chanel wallet too!


Thank you so much!


----------



## wu.adrien

I was honestly a little unsure about my croc embossed baby with gold hardware. I'm more of a casual silver hardware type of person, but I've fallen in love all over again


----------



## BWaldorf

Hi everyone! 
This is my first time posting on here but I really need some guidance. 
The SDJ has been my dream bag since 2013 and I've finally managed to save up for it and not be distracted by other bags like I have in the past lol. 
I plan on purchasing the baby in black w/ silver hardware next week but I've suddenly had some doubts. 
I've noticed that the grained leather seems to lose its structure and go wavy up top, has anyone experienced this? The leather looks very flimsy and not as firm on the updated version. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## StyleinLA

BWaldorf said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is my first time posting on here but I really need some guidance.
> The SDJ has been my dream bag since 2013 and I've finally managed to save up for it and not be distracted by other bags like I have in the past lol.
> I plan on purchasing the baby in black w/ silver hardware next week but I've suddenly had some doubts.
> I've noticed that the grained leather seems to lose its structure and go wavy up top, has anyone experienced this? The leather looks very flimsy and not as firm on the updated version.
> Thank you in advance!



That's exciting! I would recommend you check the newer version there are several variation  out there of the grained baby SDJ select the one that has the detachable pouch I feel that the leather is more sturdy because of the design having the pouch prevent the bag from having the wavy top. I know this because i have both variation and prefer the one that has the pouch. Keep us posted on what you have decided can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## BWaldorf

StyleinLA said:


> That's exciting! I would recommend you check the newer version there are several variation  out there of the grained baby SDJ select the one that has the detachable pouch I feel that the leather is more sturdy because of the design having the pouch prevent the bag from having the wavy top. I know this because i have both variation and prefer the one that has the pouch. Keep us posted on what you have decided can't wait for the reveal.


I definitely prefer the updated version because of the pouch! I'm planning on ordering it from YSL.com anyway so I won't run into any of the older models  
I live in Australia and we only have a Saint Laurent counter in one of our department stores and they're charging $3799 AUD for the baby size when it's only $2750 AUD on the official website! So ridiculous! 
I'll definitely share my bag on here once it arrives!


----------



## emmaa11

Hello guys!!!
Emma from Sweden here. I just got my pink small - sac de jour for 55% OFF!!!! AMAZING DEAL! Yes, its legit from Farfetch.com. 
I will post picture - the bag will come in a few days 
Emma


----------



## jsszhng

Hi Everyone!
I recently got the black nano sac de jour in pebbled leather. It's the older version so the leather is much thicker and sturdier than the current ones for sale. However, I've worn the bag a few times now and I've noticed that where the lock swings back and forth, it's kind of created a mark outlining the way the lock swings if that makes sense. In certain lights you can notice it, but I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this


----------



## FlipDiver

emmaa11 said:


> Hello guys!!!
> Emma from Sweden here. I just got my pink small - sac de jour for 55% OFF!!!! AMAZING DEAL! Yes, its legit from Farfetch.com.
> I will post picture - the bag will come in a few days
> Emma



Is this spam?


----------



## bagbrulee

I bought mine 2 weeks ago, Sac de jour baby in mink and still in love with it! its grained texture is amazing, love it..


----------



## emmaa11

FlipDiver said:


> Is this spam?


excuse me? NO. I am a human lol.
I signed up yesterday so I posted this as much as possible so people can see that farfetch.com has good deals!
Emma W
Sweden


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

emmaa11 said:


> excuse me? NO. I am a human lol.
> I signed up yesterday so I posted this as much as possible so people can see that farfetch.com has good deals!
> Emma W
> Sweden


I went to look but it seems that they only have the skeleton-patterned sac du jour left! but €1400? holy crap!


----------



## emmaa11

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> I went to look but it seems that they only have the skeleton-patterned sac du jour left! but €1400? holy crap!


Got a even better deal, it went on 1022 euros with 10 euro shipping included in that price. My bag is here tomorrow. Will post a picture.  
Have a eye open as they might discount it more - this bag was started off as 40% too.
Emma


----------



## emmaa11

emmaa11 said:


> Got a even better deal, it went on 1022 euros with 10 euro shipping included in that price. My bag is here tomorrow. Will post a picture.
> Have a eye open as they might discount it more - this bag was started off as 40% too.
> Emma



SORRY! It was 1.096,69 € with shipping.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Calling all the SDJ owners, does your SDJ's handles have cracks like these? Does the top of your bag where it has edge coat, also crack? I didn't expect my bag to have them after only a month.


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

emmaa11 said:


> Got a even better deal, it went on 1022 euros with 10 euro shipping included in that price. My bag is here tomorrow. Will post a picture.
> Have a eye open as they might discount it more - this bag was started off as 40% too.
> Emma




Oh wow, that's a helluva deal. Post a picture when you get it!!


----------



## emmaa11

Sorry for the bad pics! Here it is ❤


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

emmaa11 said:


> Sorry for the bad pics! Here it is ❤


Oh wow, can't believe that was just over €1000! So jealous right now Awesome colour too btw!


----------



## emmaa11

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> Oh wow, can't believe that was just over €1000! So jealous right now Awesome colour too btw!


Thank you  Do you own a SAC DE JOUR, yourself? Post a pic.


----------



## Aastha22

emmaa11 said:


> Sorry for the bad pics! Here it is ❤


This is such a great deal


----------



## perfection20

Hi everyone! I'm looking to get the black and snake handles sdj that I saw Kendall use awhile back but I came across another colourway. Does anyone know/own this? I also saw a beige variation. Any clue which season?


----------



## dee681

perfection20 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to get the black and snake handles sdj that I saw Kendall use awhile back but I came across another colourway. Does anyone know/own this? I also saw a beige variation. Any clue which season?





perfection20 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to get the black and snake handles sdj that I saw Kendall use awhile back but I came across another colourway. Does anyone know/own this? I also saw a beige variation. Any clue which season?



Saw your post and wanted to let you know I own the black nano version of the bag Kendall carried. Bought almost a year ago and love it. Goes with everything,  get so many compliments. Highly recommend and think it's worth getting


----------



## perfection20

Yeah I've seen the black and snake one around - gorgeous! 
However not the pink and snake variation, trying to get it 2nd hand but cant track it down anywhere


----------



## dee681

perfection20 said:


> Yeah I've seen the black and snake one around - gorgeous!
> However not the pink and snake variation, trying to get it 2nd hand but cant track it down anywhere


I am sorry to hear. I know it was at the ysl store last spring. If I see anything I will let you know


----------



## Shan9jtsy

perfection20 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to get the black and snake handles sdj that I saw Kendall use awhile back but I came across another colourway. Does anyone know/own this? I also saw a beige variation. Any clue which season?



I have seen a white one from Mytheresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/sac....uk&siteID=z1KL9yrNyf4-PSy4aESuZrar5ggMO1Wyvg

Interestingly also came across a dark green SDJ from Farfetch? https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...Linkshareus&utm_content=10&utm_term=USNetwork


----------



## mohnisingh

Saint Laurent on 57th st in NYC have these beautiful Sac De Jours. My SA sent me these pics.

$4550




$2890




$2890




$6550




$3150


----------



## jklover

I just got mine


----------



## mohnisingh

jklover said:


> View attachment 3605676
> 
> I just got mine


That is such a gorgeous bag, omg!! Love the color!


----------



## justa9url

dangerouscurves said:


> Calling all the SDJ owners, does your SDJ's handles have cracks like these? Does the top of your bag where it has edge coat, also crack? I didn't expect my bag to have them after only a month.
> View attachment 3599939



I've had my bag since 2013 and my handles have cracks but the top of my bag does not. Hth!


----------



## justa9url

jklover said:


> View attachment 3605676
> 
> I just got mine


Wow - and perfect for today.


----------



## dangerouscurves

justa9url said:


> I've had my bag since 2013 and my handles have cracks but the top of my bag does not. Hth!



Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## jklover

justa9url said:


> Wow - and perfect for today.



I know right? 
I thought color was too bright but I got 30% percent off from retail price becAuse someone scratched the leather lining inside of the bag[emoji5]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

jklover said:


> View attachment 3605676
> 
> I just got mine


Your SDJ is so beautiful! Love it!


----------



## mal

perfection20 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to get the black and snake handles sdj that I saw Kendall use awhile back but I came across another colourway. Does anyone know/own this? I also saw a beige variation. Any clue which season?


They had a black one at the outlet...


----------



## Christineee86

So excited.. just ordered my very first Sac de Jour!!! ❤️❤️❤️ Can't wait for this grey baby to arrive!! ❤️❤️❤️ #2moresleeps


----------



## leechiyong

Christineee86 said:


> So excited.. just ordered my very first Sac de Jour!!! ❤️❤️❤️ Can't wait for this grey baby to arrive!! ❤️❤️❤️ #2moresleeps


I absolutely love this color.  Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## roxta

Does anyone know if the Baby size was ever made in the grainy nude/blush/pale pink leather with gold hardware? I've only seen the smooth leather + gold/black HW combination or grainy leather + silver HW combination.


----------



## Nicky75

perfection20 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking to get the black and snake handles sdj that I saw Kendall use awhile back but I came across another colourway. Does anyone know/own this? I also saw a beige variation. Any clue which season?


If you haven't found the black one, there is gorgeous version of the python handle SDJ in anthracite grey on the selfridges website.  http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat...378299BX6HN/?previewAttribute=Anthracite+grey


----------



## thegreatwaldo

Hey all - I'm debating between the SDJ nano smooth black leather or the fog leather.. Does anyone have both colors and can share pics? What are your recommendations? I have a lot of black bags and no grey ones, so I thought maybe this time I would go for something that is still neutral but not black. That being said, I love how the black smooth leather looks!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

It's on my wishlist as well!!! Can't wait to add it into my collection!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi all, just a couple of pics of the sdj I am deciding upon. I bought this at the same time as the Celine in my avatar and need to decide which to keep. This is the baby in smooth navy. Pretty unusual as the logo is only embossed and barely visible. What do you think?


----------



## mohnisingh

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi all, just a couple of pics of the sdj I am deciding upon. I bought this at the same time as the Celine in my avatar and need to decide which to keep. This is the baby in smooth navy. Pretty unusual as the logo is only embossed and barely visible. What do you think?



The YSL bag is beautiful, definitely, but I don't like the fact that you can't see the logo. For an expensive bag I'd wanna show off. Stick with the Celine


----------



## moi et mes sacs

mohnisingh said:


> The YSL bag is beautiful, definitely, but I don't like the fact that you can't see the logo. For an expensive bag I'd wanna show off. Stick with the Celine


Thanks . It's pretty strange but I miss the logo too


----------



## perfection20

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks . It's pretty strange but I miss the logo too


Wow ive never seen it with a non-glossed logo before! The bag is so minimalist in hardware and colour it might be abit dull without the gold/silver accents


----------



## thegreatwaldo

djrr said:


> After getting my first sdj in white, I couldn't resist getting a second one in red!
> Here they are, white nano sdj with silver logo, and vermillion red baby sdj with gold logo. Both in grained leather, would love to get a third one in smooth leather
> On a side note, any one feels the straps on sdj are really long? The strap on the Y ligne cabas was perfect though, not sure how YSL decide on the length.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Hi there! I'm planning to get SDJ in black smooth leather with GHW, but am seriously torn between nano vs baby size. I'm about 5"3 and hoping to use the bag both for running errands and going out/ to dinners.I tried the nano and it looks great on the shoulder and cross body for my size, but I'm afraid it might be a little too small inside. I have a Celine nano and it's VERY roomy. I transferred all the things from my Celine nano to the SDJ nano and it was a little tight.

The baby seems like it would be better for day to day but might be too big for dinner/ night out, and it doesn't look as great on me cross body. I was initially only considering the nano because I was looking for a similar size to the Celine nano, but after seeing it in person it doesn't fit as much as my Celine.

Now that you've had both sizes for a while, can you give some advice as to which size you like better? TIA!


----------



## supernatcat

thegreatwaldo said:


> Hi there! I'm planning to get SDJ in black smooth leather with GHW, but am seriously torn between nano vs baby size. I'm about 5"3 and hoping to use the bag both for running errands and going out/ to dinners.I tried the nano and it looks great on the shoulder and cross body for my size, but I'm afraid it might be a little too small inside. I have a Celine nano and it's VERY roomy. I transferred all the things from my Celine nano to the SDJ nano and it was a little tight.
> 
> The baby seems like it would be better for day to day but might be too big for dinner/ night out, and it doesn't look as great on me cross body. I was initially only considering the nano because I was looking for a similar size to the Celine nano, but after seeing it in person it doesn't fit as much as my Celine.
> 
> Now that you've had both sizes for a while, can you give some advice as to which size you like better? TIA!



Ah. celines sizes are very misleading. 

I have the sdj size baby and I'm a minimalist when it comes to day to day wear: mini pochette, small waterbottle, tissues, fishermans friends, and if needed small umbrella. I would never ever go with nano size and would never recommend that to anyone. Nano is much smaller, less versatile, no inside pocket. Baby is great for everyday and also for dinner. It doesn't look big. 

Whether the baby fits to your bodyshape is the only thing you have to consider. 

Good luck! Let us know.


----------



## thegreatwaldo

supernatcat said:


> Ah. celines sizes are very misleading.
> 
> I have the sdj size baby and I'm a minimalist when it comes to day to day wear: mini pochette, small waterbottle, tissues, fishermans friends, and if needed small umbrella. I would never ever go with nano size and would never recommend that to anyone. Nano is much smaller, less versatile, no inside pocket. Baby is great for everyday and also for dinner. It doesn't look big.
> 
> Whether the baby fits to your bodyshape is the only thing you have to consider.
> 
> Good luck! Let us know.


Thanks for your response  You make a valid point, so I'll have to go back and try it on again... Maybe with heels/booties this time (instead of sneakers hehe) to see if the baby still looks good on me. 

Do you have any mod shots with the baby? Also, how tall are you if you don't mind me asking? I'm just concerned because I'm quite short so the baby might look bulky if worn cross body.


----------



## supernatcat

thegreatwaldo said:


> Thanks for your response  You make a valid point, so I'll have to go back and try it on again... Maybe with heels/booties this time (instead of sneakers hehe) to see if the baby still looks good on me.
> 
> Do you have any mod shots with the baby? Also, how tall are you if you don't mind me asking? I'm just concerned because I'm quite short so the baby might look bulky if worn cross body.



You're very welcome.  check out my instagram "supernatcat", there is a pic in the mountains where I wear the sdj. 

I am 179 cm. And even if you're smaller I really don't think that the baby is big for you.  in terms of shoes, wear the ones you feel most comfortable with. If you're not wearing heels everyday but want to wear the bag every day, you should not opt out for heels. Since its a classical bag it will fit with heels anyway [emoji51] Take your time in the shop. Bring the things with you which you want to fit in the bag, so you can try it out in the store. Which color and leather do you intend to buy?


----------



## thegreatwaldo

supernatcat said:


> You're very welcome.  check out my instagram "supernatcat", there is a pic in the mountains where I wear the sdj.
> 
> I am 179 cm. And even if you're smaller I really don't think that the baby is big for you.  in terms of shoes, wear the ones you feel most comfortable with. If you're not wearing heels everyday but want to wear the bag every day, you should not opt out for heels. Since its a classical bag it will fit with heels anyway [emoji51] Take your time in the shop. Bring the things with you which you want to fit in the bag, so you can try it out in the store. Which color and leather do you intend to buy?


I was originally considering the black smooth leather, but now I wonder if grained is the better choice. I LOVE gold hardware and the smooth leather looks so luxe, but I'm afraid it will scratch easily. I have the YSL clutch with tassel in smooth leather and it's holding up pretty well. A few minor scratches but nothing terrible.  I was told the smooth leather on the clutch scratches more easily that SDJ, so maybe SDJ in smooth leather won't be too bad? Which type of leather do you have?


----------



## supernatcat

thegreatwaldo said:


> I was originally considering the black smooth leather, but now I wonder if grained is the better choice. I LOVE gold hardware and the smooth leather looks so luxe, but I'm afraid it will scratch easily. I have the YSL clutch with tassel in smooth leather and it's holding up pretty well. A few minor scratches but nothing terrible.  I was told the smooth leather on the clutch scratches more easily that SDJ, so maybe SDJ in smooth leather won't be too bad? Which type of leather do you have?



I have the baby in back croc embossed in silver hardware since November and I'm very happy with it. 

I love the grained one (which is also lighter) but I discovered that the shape of the upper part if the bag (sorry don't know how to describe that part properly) changes snd its not straight. It's something which would have bothered me a lot. Love the smooth one too but was simply afraid to scratch the leather - definitely luxe material though. [emoji5] please keep us updated. I would really like to know which one you will pick.


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies who have new small SDJ, how do you like it as a workbag? TIA


----------



## sheena2015

Hi everyone, I'm looking to purchase a baby sac de jour. I was wondering what colour I should pick, black or the pearl grey? I want something that goes with everything and I love the pearl grey but I'm worried that pearl grey won't go with lighter colours like camel or cream or another greys. What are your thoughts?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Mod shot comparisons of the baby and nano sac de jour. I think I like the nano better on me - anyone else have thoughts? Btw, these are from the Saint Laurent outlet, going for a little more than $1200. They had SDJs of all sizes, plus Rive Gauche Cabas and more. 




I am 5'6"/167cm for your reference!


----------



## mal

Fantastic!! Prefer the Baby...


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Love the red one on you!


----------



## Tropezienne

sheena2015 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to purchase a baby sac de jour. I was wondering what colour I should pick, black or the pearl grey? I want something that goes with everything and I love the pearl grey but I'm worried that pearl grey won't go with lighter colours like camel or cream or another greys. What are your thoughts?



 Pearl grey goes very well with camel or cream and other greys. It is a beautiful colour and very versatile. If you already have other luxury bags in black, perhaps consider the grey? Here is a pin I found on Pinterest...

http://pin.it/rUmU72n


----------



## Azula

sheena2015 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to purchase a baby sac de jour. I was wondering what colour I should pick, black or the pearl grey? I want something that goes with everything and I love the pearl grey but I'm worried that pearl grey won't go with lighter colours like camel or cream or another greys. What are your thoughts?



I am in the same exact situation! I'm hitting a milestone birthday and finally decided to get a baby SDJ to treat myself. My original plan was to get the pearl grey because a) it's beautiful, b) I love grey, and c) it's a light grey so it should be good for summer (where I live it's almost always summer). Then I went to the SL boutique and kept gravitating towards the baby SDJ in black. It just looks so gorgeous and even kind of "edgy" in black! The weird thing is I prefer to always have a pop of color so I almost NEVER buy a black everyday bag. Now I'm so confused. 

Let me know how it goes, would love to know which one you decide on!


----------



## Azula

mal said:


> They had a black one at the outlet...


I like that one a lot too, but it looks like smooth black leather? I would prefer the black part to be grained leather.


----------



## Azula

nashpoo said:


> You have to request for a box if you purchase from the Saint Laurent boutique. If not, it does not come with a box


Thank you, this is helpful to know!


----------



## sheena2015

Azula said:


> I am in the same exact situation! I'm hitting a milestone birthday and finally decided to get a baby SDJ to treat myself. My original plan was to get the pearl grey because a) it's beautiful, b) I love grey, and c) it's a light grey so it should be good for summer (where I live it's almost always summer). Then I went to the SL boutique and kept gravitating towards the baby SDJ in black. It just looks so gorgeous and even kind of "edgy" in black! The weird thing is I prefer to always have a pop of color so I almost NEVER buy a black everyday bag. Now I'm so confused.
> 
> Let me know how it goes, would love to know which one you decide on!


thanks for responding! I actually decided to wait for fall colours because I was too unsure that the light grey would go with everything. I'm hoping that they come out with nice darker colours in the fall. I feel the black doesn't show the features of the bag the best.


----------



## misscooper18

Looking for advice...I've been considering a small grained leather in a neutral color, BUT saw this at Barney's Warehouse for $1050 and bought it impulsively! I was in shock over the price! Do I keep or return? Any idea how this smooth bright pink would hold up? I won't be using it daily, but hate scratches thanks for any input!


----------



## goldenfountain

misscooper18 said:


> Looking for advice...I've been considering a small grained leather in a neutral color, BUT saw this at Barney's Warehouse for $1050 and bought it impulsively! I was in shock over the price! Do I keep or return? Any idea how this smooth bright pink would hold up? I won't be using it daily, but hate scratches thanks for any input!


wow that's such a deal you've got there! I have a black small SDJ in smooth leather and so far it's held up extremely well, with no scratch in the bag body! So don't worry and enjoy


----------



## Lenaerik86

Hi! I am equally obsessed with the SDJ nano and the Givenchy Horizon nano (looove tiny bags). Has anyone seen/tried both of them and can help me compare? Which one do you prefer? Sadly I'd have to order and can't do it myself  (no stores where I live)


----------



## Lalaka

Lenaerik86 said:


> Hi! I am equally obsessed with the SDJ nano and the Givenchy Horizon nano (looove tiny bags). Has anyone seen/tried both of them and can help me compare? Which one do you prefer? Sadly I'd have to order and can't do it myself  (no stores where I live)


Last summer I had SDJ Nano. Had to sold it because the quality  was dissapointed for the price tag.


----------



## buluuuu

I have got a small sac de jour in pearl grey pebbled leather,
should I treat the bag with leather gel and/ or water/ stain repellent spray to minimise colour transfer? 
TIA!


----------



## trishaglitzy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Mod shot comparisons of the baby and nano sac de jour. I think I like the nano better on me - anyone else have thoughts? Btw, these are from the Saint Laurent outlet, going for a little more than $1200. They had SDJs of all sizes, plus Rive Gauche Cabas and more.
> View attachment 3653602
> 
> View attachment 3653603
> 
> I am 5'6"/167cm for your reference!


Where is this outlet? TKIA!  [emoji173]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

trishaglitzy said:


> Where is this outlet? TKIA!  [emoji173]



It's in Woodbury Commons, a little bit north of New York City! I recommend it. The SAs there just let me be and look at and try on all the bags.


----------



## trishaglitzy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's in Woodbury Commons, a little bit north of New York City! I recommend it. The SAs there just let me be and look at and try on all the bags.


Oohh thats perfect i'll be in NY next week!! Thank you!!! I hope they have the color I'm looking for at the same price [emoji33]


----------



## thegreatwaldo

supernatcat said:


> I have the baby in back croc embossed in silver hardware since November and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> I love the grained one (which is also lighter) but I discovered that the shape of the upper part if the bag (sorry don't know how to describe that part properly) changes snd its not straight. It's something which would have bothered me a lot. Love the smooth one too but was simply afraid to scratch the leather - definitely luxe material though. [emoji5] please keep us updated. I would really like to know which one you will pick.



I finally ended up getting the nano size  I tried it on and it fits my frame much better when wearing cross body because I'm pretty short (only 5"3.. and that's being generous lol). I don't carry much other than my phone, some makeup and keys, so this is perfect!  

The BF brought it back from Barcelona last week and saved quite a bit with the conversion and VAT refund. However, the leather is different from any that I've seen so far. I asked him to pick up the black smooth leather with GHW, and this is what he received from the boutique - I've attached a few images with/without flash to show the texture. The style number matches what's online, and the leather looks similar to what is currently featured on their site (image attached also). I took it to my local YSL boutique and the SA said this is likely because they have a new creative director and this will be the new leather going forward. Does anyone know if they are discontinuing the smooth leather and moving to this one? Debating if I should exchange it for the smooth leather which my local boutique still has, although this one definitely looks like it will be more durable. I've seen the smooth with a scratch and it's quite noticeable.. I only have a few days left to exchange if I want to, so any insight is much appreciated


----------



## idontbitchiblog

I need help in identifying which season is this sac de jour from. Can someone please enlighten me? I can't seems to find any information on the YSL site. TIA


----------



## goldenfountain

idontbitchiblog said:


> View attachment 3671760
> 
> I need help in identifying which season is this sac de jour from. Can someone please enlighten me? I can't seems to find any information on the YSL site. TIA



I bought mine in he size Small from reebonz over a year ago and it looks like that too. Dont worry. I asked the YSL SA in David Jones and she advised me it was from a couple of seasons back  for yor reference, I bought mine from reebonz in December 2015.


----------



## idontbitchiblog

goldenfountain said:


> I bought mine in he size Small from reebonz over a year ago and it looks like that too. Dont worry. I asked the YSL SA in David Jones and she advised me it was from a couple of seasons back  for yor reference, I bought mine from reebonz in December 2015.



Thanks for letting me know [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]. 
I'm contemplating whether to get this one or the SHW. The all black do look very minimal and sleek.


----------



## idontbitchiblog

thegreatwaldo said:


> I finally ended up getting the nano size  I tried it on and it fits my frame much better when wearing cross body because I'm pretty short (only 5"3.. and that's being generous lol). I don't carry much other than my phone, some makeup and keys, so this is perfect!
> 
> The BF brought it back from Barcelona last week and saved quite a bit with the conversion and VAT refund. However, the leather is different from any that I've seen so far. I asked him to pick up the black smooth leather with GHW, and this is what he received from the boutique - I've attached a few images with/without flash to show the texture. The style number matches what's online, and the leather looks similar to what is currently featured on their site (image attached also). I took it to my local YSL boutique and the SA said this is likely because they have a new creative director and this will be the new leather going forward. Does anyone know if they are discontinuing the smooth leather and moving to this one? Debating if I should exchange it for the smooth leather which my local boutique still has, although this one definitely looks like it will be more durable. I've seen the smooth with a scratch and it's quite noticeable.. I only have a few days left to exchange if I want to, so any insight is much appreciated



I'm can't decide between the nano or small. I'm 5"3 too. Can I see a mod pic plssss [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## goldenfountain

idontbitchiblog said:


> I'm can't decide between the nano or small. I'm 5"3 too. Can I see a mod pic plssss [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]



Hey i'm actually just under 5"  i can take mod shots for you if that helps? What do you intend to use the bag as? I've used it exclusively for work and stms travelling domestically on business trips. 



idontbitchiblog said:


> Thanks for letting me know [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4].
> I'm contemplating whether to get this one or the SHW. The all black do look very minimal and sleek.



Mine's in black hardware with silver writing ("Saint Laurent"). I love how sleek and classy it is


----------



## idontbitchiblog

goldenfountain said:


> Hey i'm actually just under 5"  i can take mod shots for you if that helps? What do you intend to use the bag as? I've used it exclusively for work and stms travelling domestically on business trips.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's in black hardware with silver writing ("Saint Laurent"). I love how sleek and classy it is



Yes please [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]. I think I will use the bag for the weekends and maybe for work. 

Just saw Reebonz have listed two more sdj baby on their site but it's in the smooth leather.


----------



## xSienna

Just picked up this beauty on vacation in France  A bit worried about the snakeskin...But just couldn't resist!


----------



## xSienna

And here she is next to her her older sibling; the small SDJ


----------



## baghagg

misscooper18 said:


> Looking for advice...I've been considering a small grained leather in a neutral color, BUT saw this at Barney's Warehouse for $1050 and bought it impulsively! I was in shock over the price! Do I keep or return? Any idea how this smooth bright pink would hold up? I won't be using it daily, but hate scratches thanks for any input!


I love this color!   My smooth SDJ is in black,  and it is in great shape with no obvious wear and tear,  no scratches,  etc.   I've used it plenty this year!


----------



## baghagg

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's in Woodbury Commons, a little bit north of New York City! I recommend it. The SAs there just let me be and look at and try on all the bags.


Did you notice if they had any Tributes ( sandals) and if yes,  what colors?   Tia.


----------



## goldenfountain

idontbitchiblog said:


> Yes please [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]. I think I will use the bag for the weekends and maybe for work.
> 
> Just saw Reebonz have listed two more sdj baby on their site but it's in the smooth leather.


Heyy so sorry i finally got to take mod shots for you. Here they are! Let me know if they're clear enough 

On the crook of my arm..



Worn on the shoulder...




I don't really wear it crossbody because of the size of the bag though.
Also, mine was a couple of seasons ago (also purchased on Reebonz!), so the strap isn't adjustable. I heard since then they've got adjustable straps for newer models.


----------



## idontbitchiblog

xSienna said:


> And here she is next to her her older sibling; the small SDJ



Thanks for the mod shots [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. 
Love the nano size too but I just purchased the baby an hour ago from Reebonz. 
However after purchasing I noticed that the inside lining of the grained leather sdj is burgundy colour. I wonder if it's a past season color.


----------



## idontbitchiblog

goldenfountain said:


> Heyy so sorry i finally got to take mod shots for you. Here they are! Let me know if they're clear enough
> 
> On the crook of my arm..
> View attachment 3679013
> 
> 
> Worn on the shoulder...
> View attachment 3679015
> View attachment 3679016
> 
> 
> I don't really wear it crossbody because of the size of the bag though.
> Also, mine was a couple of seasons ago (also purchased on Reebonz!), so the strap isn't adjustable. I heard since then they've got adjustable straps for newer models.



You just reminded me about the strap. I totally forgotten to check if the strap is adjustable but luckily it is. Thanks so much for the photos. I'm so in love with all the Saint Laurent bags. I personally think their quality reflects on their prices. I have a college Monogram in lambskin/goat and the quality is just amazing.


----------



## xSienna

idontbitchiblog said:


> Thanks for the mod shots [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> Love the nano size too but I just purchased the baby an hour ago from Reebonz.
> However after purchasing I noticed that the inside lining of the grained leather sdj is burgundy colour. I wonder if it's a past season color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679390



The baby is a great size! Not too small and not too big. If I could choose over again, I'd probably get that too. My small is from when they still lined the bags in leather, so it's quite heavy! 

Can't tell you which season it's from, but that burgundy lining is beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## goldenfountain

xSienna said:


> The baby is a great size! Not too small and not too big. If I could choose over again, I'd probably get that too. My small is from when they still lined the bags in leather, so it's quite heavy!
> 
> Can't tell you which season it's from, but that burgundy lining is beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji7]


My small has leather lining too, and yes it does get heavy!


----------



## goldenfountain

idontbitchiblog said:


> Thanks for the mod shots [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.
> Love the nano size too but I just purchased the baby an hour ago from Reebonz.
> However after purchasing I noticed that the inside lining of the grained leather sdj is burgundy colour. I wonder if it's a past season color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679390


you're very welcome  glad to help. Wow that burgundy lining is so beautiful, and congrats on your new SDJ bag!!


----------



## Azula

sheena2015 said:


> thanks for responding! I actually decided to wait for fall colours because I was too unsure that the light grey would go with everything. I'm hoping that they come out with nice darker colours in the fall. I feel the black doesn't show the features of the bag the best.



Just an update: I ended up buying the baby SDJ in a SL boutique in Paris, in black grained leather. I loved it, but my story doesn't end there. I know it was pretty naive of me but I just accepted the bag that they wrapped up for me, and I didn't have time to open it or inspect it until 10 days later when I got back home. I even carried this bag (in the SL shopping bag) as my carry-on, in order to not risk it getting stolen or lost in checked luggage, or crushed inside a carry-on suitcase.  Fast forward to today, I finally opened the bag and my heart sank: it had two giant scuffs on the front, probably caused by the lock. So either the bag was already scuffed or the SA packaged it too tightly and the pressure caused the scuffing.

I ended up calling my local boutique, and they let me bring in the bag for inspection and to see if it was eligible for an exchange. It was, and since I hadn't even unwrapped the bag until today, they couldn't say that I had damaged it. They let me exchange it for the same bag in the same color. I wish that were all's well that ends well, BUT I can't believe I just now noticed something very weird with the bag now that I got home.

The logo is really low on the front of the bag!! After all my perusing pictures online and seeing the bags in the store, I can't believe I didn't notice this at the SL boutique! Now that I noticed it, it looks WAY too low on the bag. I don't know what to do! I can't believe that they would exchange my real bag for a fake....or was this a sample display bag, or what? The logo is totally off, and now I'm too sheepish to bring it back.


----------



## goldenfountain

Azula said:


> Just an update: I ended up buying the baby SDJ in a SL boutique in Paris, in black grained leather. I loved it, but my story doesn't end there. I know it was pretty naive of me but I just accepted the bag that they wrapped up for me, and I didn't have time to open it or inspect it until 10 days later when I got back home. I even carried this bag (in the SL shopping bag) as my carry-on, in order to not risk it getting stolen or lost in checked luggage, or crushed inside a carry-on suitcase.  Fast forward to today, I finally opened the bag and my heart sank: it had two giant scuffs on the front, probably caused by the lock. So either the bag was already scuffed or the SA packaged it too tightly and the pressure caused the scuffing.
> 
> I ended up calling my local boutique, and they let me bring in the bag for inspection and to see if it was eligible for an exchange. It was, and since I hadn't even unwrapped the bag until today, they couldn't say that I had damaged it. They let me exchange it for the same bag in the same color. I wish that were all's well that ends well, BUT I can't believe I just now noticed something very weird with the bag now that I got home.
> 
> The logo is really low on the front of the bag!! After all my perusing pictures online and seeing the bags in the store, I can't believe I didn't notice this at the SL boutique! Now that I noticed it, it looks WAY too low on the bag. I don't know what to do! I can't believe that they would exchange my real bag for a fake....or was this a sample display bag, or what? The logo is totally off, and now I'm too sheepish to bring it back.
> View attachment 3680459
> View attachment 3680460


I think if it really bothers you now, it's likely to keep bothering you in the future. You may be discouraged to wear the bag, which you probably don't want. I would call up their customer service if you don't want to deal with the same SAs or same store. This is inconsistent quality and you as the customer who's spent a lot of money on the bag has the right to ask for exchange if you're not satisfied with what you bought, especially when it's quite new still.
I haven't done this with Saint Laurent, but for LV. Bought a wallet that had a fault in the leather folding, and they exchanged it for a new one for me after 1 month of me wearing it event. Just be confident, and know your right. Luxury brands should respect their customers enough to treat us right  good luck!


----------



## Azula

goldenfountain said:


> I think if it really bothers you now, it's likely to keep bothering you in the future. You may be discouraged to wear the bag, which you probably don't want. I would call up their customer service if you don't want to deal with the same SAs or same store. This is inconsistent quality and you as the customer who's spent a lot of money on the bag has the right to ask for exchange if you're not satisfied with what you bought, especially when it's quite new still.
> I haven't done this with Saint Laurent, but for LV. Bought a wallet that had a fault in the leather folding, and they exchanged it for a new one for me after 1 month of me wearing it event. Just be confident, and know your right. Luxury brands should respect their customers enough to treat us right  good luck!



Thanks so much for your advice! I think I will call them because I can't unsee the logo imperfection now. Let's hope they are willing to help


----------



## MAGJES

Azula said:


> Just an update: I ended up buying the baby SDJ in a SL boutique in Paris, in black grained leather. I loved it, but my story doesn't end there. I know it was pretty naive of me but I just accepted the bag that they wrapped up for me, and I didn't have time to open it or inspect it until 10 days later when I got back home. I even carried this bag (in the SL shopping bag) as my carry-on, in order to not risk it getting stolen or lost in checked luggage, or crushed inside a carry-on suitcase.  Fast forward to today, I finally opened the bag and my heart sank: it had two giant scuffs on the front, probably caused by the lock. So either the bag was already scuffed or the SA packaged it too tightly and the pressure caused the scuffing.
> 
> I ended up calling my local boutique, and they let me bring in the bag for inspection and to see if it was eligible for an exchange. It was, and since I hadn't even unwrapped the bag until today, they couldn't say that I had damaged it. They let me exchange it for the same bag in the same color. I wish that were all's well that ends well, BUT I can't believe I just now noticed something very weird with the bag now that I got home.
> 
> The logo is really low on the front of the bag!! After all my perusing pictures online and seeing the bags in the store, I can't believe I didn't notice this at the SL boutique! Now that I noticed it, it looks WAY too low on the bag. I don't know what to do! I can't believe that they would exchange my real bag for a fake....or was this a sample display bag, or what? The logo is totally off, and now I'm too sheepish to bring it back.
> View attachment 3680459
> View attachment 3680460


wow that is definitely low!


----------



## Azula

Update 2:
Thanks everyone for your support! I called the other YSL boutique in my city, and spoke to the nicest SA ever (thank goodness). I asked if they had the bag that I wanted, and explained my story. She told me to come in, and when I showed her the weird logo, she compared it to another bag in the store, and you could see how low it was. Then she brought out another black SDJ in grained leather and guess what: it had the same low logo! She said they must have manufactured a batch of them with this different logo, but they just received another SDJ in black grained leather with silver hardware. She brought it out, and lo and behold, it had the "normal" logo. 

I chose to exchange the replacement bag with the low logo for the normal one that looks just like the one I bought in Paris, but without the scuffs. I finally feel really HAPPY with my purchase. Phewww, I'm glad I made the effort to get the bag I really wanted.


----------



## xSienna

Azula said:


> Update 2:
> Thanks everyone for your support! I called the other YSL boutique in my city, and spoke to the nicest SA ever (thank goodness). I asked if they had the bag that I wanted, and explained my story. She told me to come in, and when I showed her the weird logo, she compared it to another bag in the store, and you could see how low it was. Then she brought out another black SDJ in grained leather and guess what: it had the same low logo! She said they must have manufactured a batch of them with this different logo, but they just received another SDJ in black grained leather with silver hardware. She brought it out, and lo and behold, it had the "normal" logo.
> 
> I chose to exchange the replacement bag with the low logo for the normal one that looks just like the one I bought in Paris, but without the scuffs. I finally feel really HAPPY with my purchase. Phewww, I'm glad I made the effort to get the bag I really wanted.



Really happy to hear you met a nice SA and it worked out for you in the end!! Congratulations with finally getting your perfect SDJ! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tropezienne

Azula said:


> Update 2:
> Thanks everyone for your support! I called the other YSL boutique in my city, and spoke to the nicest SA ever (thank goodness). I asked if they had the bag that I wanted, and explained my story. She told me to come in, and when I showed her the weird logo, she compared it to another bag in the store, and you could see how low it was. Then she brought out another black SDJ in grained leather and guess what: it had the same low logo! She said they must have manufactured a batch of them with this different logo, but they just received another SDJ in black grained leather with silver hardware. She brought it out, and lo and behold, it had the "normal" logo.
> 
> I chose to exchange the replacement bag with the low logo for the normal one that looks just like the one I bought in Paris, but without the scuffs. I finally feel really HAPPY with my purchase. Phewww, I'm glad I made the effort to get the bag I really wanted.



Lovely to hear you found a solution and that you're happy with your purchase. Now enjoy that beauty!


----------



## maruko101

I just got a smooth leather nano from saks for a little over $1000. I've always wanted a baby sized SDJ in pebble leather or croc, because I feel like that would be more versatile and durable. Not sure if I want to keep the nano, but it was such a great deal.


----------



## fruu

Hiii girls! Maybe you'll be better informed than me. I've wanted to splurge on SL Sac de jour nano in grained leather with silver hardware, but it seems to be sold out everywhere in Europe? I feel like I've already searched everywhere. I've managed to find the one with the somewhat pressed logo (all black), but I think I'd prefer the silver one much more. Do you know why is that, is this f/w collection or sth, should I wait? >.<
I'm going to be in Berlin in a couple of weeks, but I doubt they ll have it there for some reason...

I know it's available on some department stores' sites based in the US, but the taxes etc make me very hesitant about the purchase.


----------



## abacuo

fruu said:


> Hiii girls! Maybe you'll be better informed than me. I've wanted to splurge on SL Sac de jour nano in grained leather with silver hardware, but it seems to be sold out everywhere in Europe? I feel like I've already searched everywhere. I've managed to find the one with the somewhat pressed logo (all black), but I think I'd prefer the silver one much more. Do you know why is that, is this f/w collection or sth, should I wait? >.<
> I'm going to be in Berlin in a couple of weeks, but I doubt they ll have it there for some reason...
> 
> I know it's available on some department stores' sites based in the US, but the taxes etc make me very hesitant about the purchase.



I see this re-stocked every season so maybe you can put yourself on a wait list for fall? I'm sure they will keep making them.


----------



## abacuo

Lenaerik86 said:


> Hi! I am equally obsessed with the SDJ nano and the Givenchy Horizon nano (looove tiny bags). Has anyone seen/tried both of them and can help me compare? Which one do you prefer? Sadly I'd have to order and can't do it myself  (no stores where I live)



Givenchy nano is smaller. I like the size more because it's cuter. But it is harder to get in and out of when you snap the band shut. The SDJ nano is more practical because it's easier to get in and out of and it fits more. I could easily fit sunglasses in the SDJ but not as easily in the Givenchy.

The Givenchy nano is harder to find, I don't think it has been selling well and now that the creative director is out I think they may discontinue it. The SDJ nano is everywhere.

To me the Givenchy is the perfect size in terms of looks and I wish they made the SDJ that size. It's between a nano and toy SDJ. (The Toy SDJ is too small as it can't fit a cell phone.) However if you will be using it a lot, you may get irritated by how small the top opening is unless you are constantly opening and snapping the snaps on the back. For me it is worth it for the look alone!

I definitely prefer the size of the Givenchy. But if I could only keep one I would keep the SDJ mostly because I love Hedi Slimane and his aesthetic and so I have that attachment there that I don't have to Ricardo Tischi. But that's just me!


----------



## Lenaerik86

1q2w3e said:


> Givenchy nano is smaller. I like the size more because it's cuter. But it is harder to get in and out of when you snap the band shut. The SDJ nano is more practical because it's easier to get in and out of and it fits more. I could easily fit sunglasses in the SDJ but not as easily in the Givenchy.
> 
> The Givenchy nano is harder to find, I don't think it has been selling well and now that the creative director is out I think they may discontinue it. The SDJ nano is everywhere.
> 
> To me the Givenchy is the perfect size in terms of looks and I wish they made the SDJ that size. It's between a nano and toy SDJ. (The Toy SDJ is too small as it can't fit a cell phone.) However if you will be using it a lot, you may get irritated by how small the top opening is unless you are constantly opening and snapping the snaps on the back. For me it is worth it for the look alone!
> 
> I definitely prefer the size of the Givenchy. But if I could only keep one I would keep the SDJ mostly because I love Hedi Slimane and his aesthetic and so I have that attachment there that I don't have to Ricardo Tischi. But that's just me!


Thanks for your excellent feedback! I actually found a black nano horizon on Vestiaire and will get it next week!!! Soo excited! I love how tiny it (like me haha) and hopefully the buckle wont be too much of a hassle...


----------



## Azula

xSienna said:


> Just picked up this beauty on vacation in France  A bit worried about the snakeskin...But just couldn't resist!


I love the snakeskin.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## xSienna

Azula said:


> I love the snakeskin.  It's gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Tropezienne

Lenaerik86 said:


> Thanks for your excellent feedback! I actually found a black nano horizon on Vestiaire and will get it next week!!! Soo excited! I love how tiny it (like me haha) and hopefully the buckle wont be too much of a hassle...



Post mod shots when it arrives! Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## Tropezienne

I am torn, should I or should I not get the sac du jour? I like the older grained leather style, heavy but the later lightweight styles feel "cheap" (it's relative). Help!


----------



## maruko101

Tropezienne said:


> I am torn, should I or should I not get the sac du jour? I like the older grained leather style, heavy but the later lightweight styles feel "cheap" (it's relative). Help!


I definitely like the old more structured look better. What size do you want to get?


----------



## Tropezienne

maruko101 said:


> I definitely like the old more structured look better. What size do you want to get?



Small. I went to try on the latest version (with the studs on the tabs at the front) today and it is slouchier by design, I do prefer the old heavier structured bag.

There was a beautiful tan one though, but looked like it would scratch just by looking at it! And I am not ready for the classic style that it commands but it was luxe, so smooth and beautiful.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Tropezienne said:


> Small. I went to try on the latest version (with the studs on the tabs at the front) today and it is slouchier by design, I do prefer the old heavier structured bag.
> 
> There was a beautiful tan one though, but looked like it would scratch just by looking at it! And I am not ready for the classic style that it commands but it was luxe, so smooth and beautiful.


I got my SDJ fairly recently. It's the small size in smooth leather, the old, structured version. Not sure why so many folks are afraid of this leather - it's so, so luxe and not nearly as delicate as you'd think. I love my SDJ - I just can't get past those unnecessary studs on the new one. Good luck deciding


----------



## Michellechow

hi everyone,im newbie here....i just purchased a Saint Laurent SDJ in Smooth leather and the color is Turquoise.I was offered SDJ in mint green ,but then i decided to go with the turquoise.Should i keep it or is not going to last?i want it to be versatile and timeless but i have never owned any bright color bag before.My one and only red bag i got is a chanel flap bag, and the rest are mostly black/brown bags.And any tips what to wear with such a bright color SDJ like mine? Thankyou so much in advance.If i keep this bag, this will be my second bright colored bag, and im kinda panic about how to make it look classy with my outfit since the color is very bright,but it such a fun color to match..i know black SDJ seems very timeless, but what's the fun of life if we keep buying black bags all the time? LOL


----------



## Flip88

xSienna said:


> Just picked up this beauty on vacation in France  A bit worried about the snakeskin...But just couldn't resist!


Gorgeous! Love that snakeskin


----------



## xSienna

Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous! Love that snakeskin



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## lukovii

The thing with Sac De Jour is quality. First generation of these bags were destroyed, because of soft leather. Bag could lose shape after few months. So Saint Laurent received a lot of complaints (Have few friends who work for Saint Laurent). After they made it with hard leather which I have, but it's so heavy and yeah it looks like "just another bad version of firkin bag" haha


----------



## MonsieurMode

New for Fall:

*Sac de Jour Souple North/South Tote (Men's) - EUR 1.990







Large Sac de Jour Souple Bag in Black Crocodile Embossed Leather (Men's)  - EUR 2.850




Large Sac de Jour 48 Hour Bag (Men's) - EUR 2.450



*


----------



## may0112

Should i buy the woc or ysl sac de jour nano? 

I have been considering between the two for the longest time.. ysl is having 20% off everything in my state now.. decision decision!


----------



## blackcherry88

Does anyone owns the Sac De Jour with the 'LOVE' patchwork on the front of the bag? I am just wondering if it can be removed...?




I am looking for the older version (the one with the suede interior and significantly heavier) and I saw some really good deals online but they are all with the patchwork on the front of the bag. If they can be removed I would buy one in a heartbeat!!! (Blame it on Claire Underwood for my new found obsession with the SDJ daymnn.... Anyway May 30 is coming soon!!!) I think what YSL did was that they recalled all the older version of SDJ and decided to slap the pasties on them


----------



## Tropezienne

blackcherry88 said:


> Does anyone owns the Sac De Jour with the 'LOVE' patchwork on the front of the bag? I am just wondering if it can be removed...?
> 
> View attachment 3697946
> 
> 
> I am looking for the older version (the one with the suede interior and significantly heavier) and I saw some really good deals online but they are all with the patchwork on the front of the bag. If they can be removed I would buy one in a heartbeat!!! (Blame it on Claire Underwood for my new found obsession with the SDJ daymnn.... Anyway May 30 is coming soon!!!) I think what YSL did was that they recalled all the older version of SDJ and decided to slap the pasties on them



I am also looking for the older heavier SDJ. I don't think you can remove the patchwork without leaving a mess!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hey all! I think either size would work for me in terms of internal space, but now I'm wondering which looks better! Can anyone help me out - baby or small? Does anyone find that their Small gets too heavy?




Side by side comparison: 
View attachment 3700403


----------



## supernatcat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hey all! I think either size would work for me in terms of internal space, but now I'm wondering which looks better! Can anyone help me out - baby or small? Does anyone find that their Small gets too heavy?
> View attachment 3700389
> 
> View attachment 3700393
> 
> Side by side comparison:
> View attachment 3700403



Babyyy!!!  i have one and I love it


----------



## lilwinnie

Hi Girls,

I have a question, I saw a small sac du jour black grained leather with burgundy lining inside at stores.
I'm wondering if this model is a special version or old version as I can't find it online at all. 

Also the black smooth leather small sac du jour with a black lock is a limited edition one?
The sales person said it is but I can't find it on the saint laurent website or anywhere stating it's limited edition.

Thank you for your help!!!
xxx


----------



## loubou7

Hi ladies! Just wondering if anyone owns or has seen this bag? I am trying to find a sac de jour in small online where the bag still goes for under $3,400 because of the recent price increase of about $600 AUD! I have been told this colour is "coal" and it's a dark grey, but to me it pulls quite brown in the photos? I've asked for clarification from the website it's stocked at. It looks different to the "dark anthracite" on the ysl website and I haven't come across it in store yet. Any help is much appreciated, and even comments on the quality of croc embossed Saint Laurent bags in general.


----------



## Takeshi

Still debating if I want the SDJ in black. I already have it in Fog. Here's a pic of it in action.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Takeshi said:


> Still debating if I want the SDJ in black. I already have it in Fog. Here's a pic of it in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It's beautiful I have this bag in black and would love ❤️ one in this color too! Good luck deciding!


----------



## Tropezienne

lilwinnie said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have a question, I saw a small sac du jour black grained leather with burgundy lining inside at stores.
> I'm wondering if this model is a special version or old version as I can't find it online at all.
> 
> Also the black smooth leather small sac du jour with a black lock is a limited edition one?
> The sales person said it is but I can't find it on the saint laurent website or anywhere stating it's limited edition.
> 
> Thank you for your help!!!
> xxx


They both appear to be seasonal. They are very lightweight and didn't feel as luxurious to me as classic styles.


----------



## Tropezienne

Takeshi said:


> Still debating if I want the SDJ in black. I already have it in Fog. Here's a pic of it in action.


Maybe look at the new souple in black? When I love a bag, I have no issue justifying the same bag in a different color!!!


----------



## supernatcat

loubou7 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wondering if anyone owns or has seen this bag? I am trying to find a sac de jour in small online where the bag still goes for under $3,400 because of the recent price increase of about $600 AUD! I have been told this colour is "coal" and it's a dark grey, but to me it pulls quite brown in the photos? I've asked for clarification from the website it's stocked at. It looks different to the "dark anthracite" on the ysl website and I haven't come across it in store yet. Any help is much appreciated, and even comments on the quality of croc embossed Saint Laurent bags in general.



Hi! Unfortunately I have seen this bag only on mytheresa as well. It's stunning! I own a SDJ baby in black embossed croc. I had to order this bag three times until I got a good one. I bought mine online last November, worn it a lot and the leather holds up very good! I'm happy that I haven't chosen the grainy leather. 

Price was/is 2200 EUR, but i got it 30% off. You should look out for it since the sale starts soon.


----------



## loubou7

Thank you so much for your response! Glad to hear the croc holds up so well. I haven't ordered from myTheresa before and I was thinking I should just take the plunge and get the bag, but I did a quick google for reviews yesterday and they are very mixed - quality, not processing returns etc. so now I don't know what to do!



supernatcat said:


> Hi! Unfortunately I have seen this bag only on mytheresa as well. It's stunning! I own a SDJ baby in black embossed croc. I had to order this bag three times until I got a good one. I bought mine online last November, worn it a lot and the leather holds up very good! I'm happy that I haven't chosen the grainy leather.
> 
> Price was/is 2200 EUR, but i got it 30% off. You should look out for it since the sale starts soon.


----------



## loubou7

An update - as there was just one left of the croc embossed SDJ in small on mytheresa I knew it was now or never! Review to come!


----------



## Tropezienne

loubou7 said:


> An update - as there was just one left of the croc embossed SDJ in small on mytheresa I knew it was now or never! Review to come!



Please let us know!


----------



## roxta

Does any one here have multiple SDJs?
I'm curious whether the keys are interchangeable between different padlocks - meaning, would the keys from one bag be able to unlock the padlock that comes with a different bag? The reason I ask is because I've seen some pre-loved SDJs with missing keys and since I already own a SDJ, I wonder if my keys might work.


----------



## Luvnlife

Hoping someone can give me some advice. I'm heading to Paris and then on to Florence in July and was planning on purchasing a leather Louis Vuitton there, but can't find any styles I really like. I just recently saw the SDJ baby size in black grained leather in a dept store here and I love it. Perfect size for me. Is this a bag I will be able to find easily in Paris. I would really like to purchase it there as it's less money than here in the states. Any opinions would be appreciated. I'm new to this brand, but felt it looked like a classy bag and just liked it more over the Louis Vuitton. I'd be using it as my everyday bag. Thank you so much!


----------



## loubou7

For anyone interested, my croc embossed small SDJ in 'Coal' arrived today. Ordered Saturday and arrived Tuesday with DHL express so that's pretty impressive seeing I'm in Sydney. That said, my experiences with DHL express have always been good. 

I did not receive an email from myTheresa asking for credit card details or photo ID FYI. My experience with them was easy and smooth. That being said, this is my first purchase with them and I don't know how they are with accepting returns. The bottom middle "foot" didn't come with a sticker on and it's a little scratched. 

The colour is unusual. Like a warm dark grey? Or my friend said a "pencil grey". Some photos I've taken it looks almost black, but I think the below photos captures the colour well. I need to check it actually goes with my clothes before I take off the tag, and if it does then I'm very pleased! Lighter in weight than I thought. 

I'm home sick today and I don't have the energy to take any modelling shots and these are rushed but can do on another day if anyone wishes. Let me know your thoughts !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

loubou7 said:


> For anyone interested, my croc embossed small SDJ in 'Coal' arrived today. Ordered Saturday and arrived Tuesday with DHL express so that's pretty impressive seeing I'm in Sydney. That said, my experiences with DHL express have always been good.
> 
> I did not receive an email from myTheresa asking for credit card details or photo ID FYI. My experience with them was easy and smooth. That being said, this is my first purchase with them and I don't know how they are with accepting returns. The bottom middle "foot" didn't come with a sticker on and it's a little scratched.
> 
> The colour is unusual. Like a warm dark grey? Or my friend said a "pencil grey". Some photos I've taken it looks almost black, but I think the below photos captures the colour well. I need to check it actually goes with my clothes before I take off the tag, and if it does then I'm very pleased! Lighter in weight than I thought.
> 
> I'm home sick today and I don't have the energy to take any modelling shots and these are rushed but can do on another day if anyone wishes. Let me know your thoughts !



Stunning [emoji7] feel better soon! I think it's quite a lovely neutral-y color, and yet a nice alternative to the usual black. Hope it goes well with your wardrobe - please post modshots when you feel up to it [emoji4] I'm still deciding myself between the baby and small size [emoji848]


----------



## Tropezienne

loubou7 said:


> For anyone interested, my croc embossed small SDJ in 'Coal' arrived today. Ordered Saturday and arrived Tuesday with DHL express so that's pretty impressive seeing I'm in Sydney. That said, my experiences with DHL express have always been good.
> 
> I did not receive an email from myTheresa asking for credit card details or photo ID FYI. My experience with them was easy and smooth. That being said, this is my first purchase with them and I don't know how they are with accepting returns. The bottom middle "foot" didn't come with a sticker on and it's a little scratched.
> 
> The colour is unusual. Like a warm dark grey? Or my friend said a "pencil grey". Some photos I've taken it looks almost black, but I think the below photos captures the colour well. I need to check it actually goes with my clothes before I take off the tag, and if it does then I'm very pleased! Lighter in weight than I thought.
> 
> I'm home sick today and I don't have the energy to take any modelling shots and these are rushed but can do on another day if anyone wishes. Let me know your thoughts !



Looks gorgeous! Hope you get better soon and would love to see mod shots too! I really love the colour, is it more of a mat grey? When I look at the black croc embossed, it looks rather shiny but I have not seen it in the flesh.


----------



## loubou7

Thank you Belle and Tropezienne ! Im glad I took the plunge! I've been thinking about this bag for a couple of years! Thanks for the well wishes, It's just a bad cold so hopefully I'm over it soon. No problem, I will do some modshots sometime this week then! I've held it up against some of my clothes and goes with almost everything so I'm happy! I'm 5'9 and after holding the baby and small I knew the baby would be too small to also use as a work bag for me because I lug a fair bit around, although the baby is such a cute size. If I could ever get a second SDJ I would get a baby in a lighter colour I think! 

I generally carry a mini water bottle, makeup bag, sunglasses, perfume, kindle etc. I usually use my Prada saffiano double zip (good size) or the LV Alma DE PM (slightly too small). Off topic, but the Prada has deteriorated significantly. I take good care of my bags but the strap has broken, a press stud has fallen off and the sealing peeled off lol so need to get it fixed. 

I would say it's not quite a matte, but it's definitely not as glossy as the croc tends to look in pictures, even on the myTheresa website. Maybe a semi-matte? Has a slight sheen to the finish.


----------



## Luvnlife

Tropezienne said:


> Looks gorgeous! Hope you get better soon and would love to see mod shots too! I really love the colour, is it more of a mat grey? When I look at the black croc embossed, it looks rather shiny but I have not seen it in the flesh.



Looks beautiful!  Love it. Great color. The bottom feet wouldn't bother me. They are going to scratch. Their purpose is to protect the rest of the bag. I just looked for about the 5 th time this bag in black grain leather in baby size and am loving it. definitely want to get it. For me the baby size is perfect. Congrats on a beautiful bag and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

loubou7 said:


> For anyone interested, my croc embossed small SDJ in 'Coal' arrived today. Ordered Saturday and arrived Tuesday with DHL express so that's pretty impressive seeing I'm in Sydney. That said, my experiences with DHL express have always been good.
> 
> I did not receive an email from myTheresa asking for credit card details or photo ID FYI. My experience with them was easy and smooth. That being said, this is my first purchase with them and I don't know how they are with accepting returns. The bottom middle "foot" didn't come with a sticker on and it's a little scratched.
> 
> The colour is unusual. Like a warm dark grey? Or my friend said a "pencil grey". Some photos I've taken it looks almost black, but I think the below photos captures the colour well. I need to check it actually goes with my clothes before I take off the tag, and if it does then I'm very pleased! Lighter in weight than I thought.
> 
> I'm home sick today and I don't have the energy to take any modelling shots and these are rushed but can do on another day if anyone wishes. Let me know your thoughts !


It's gorgeous! I absolutely love it Congratulations and hope you feel better soon


----------



## loubou7

Thank you for the lovely comments and I am already on the mend so your well wishes are working! Attaching some photos taken after work today when I got home. Unfortunately it gets dark about 5pm these days so I didn't have much to work with lighting-wise. Happy to post a photo of the bag in decent lighting to show yet another facet  of the colour if anyone is contemplating getting it but I'm conscious that not everyone wants to see 10 photos of the bag! At work it looked grey-mauve under the lights at my desk- too funny! Again for reference, I'm just over 5'9.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

loubou7 said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments and I am already on the mend so your well wishes are working! Attaching some photos taken after work today when I got home. Unfortunately it gets dark about 5pm these days so I didn't have much to work with lighting-wise. Happy to post a photo of the bag in decent lighting to show yet another facet  of the colour if anyone is contemplating getting it but I'm conscious that not everyone wants to see 10 photos of the bag! At work it looked grey-mauve under the lights at my desk- too funny! Again for reference, I'm just over 5'9.



Lovely! I would gladly see 10 photos of any lovely bag, but no need to upload more if you don't want to! You've shown us lots of angles (: your coat is also super chic!


----------



## loubou7

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lovely! I would gladly see 10 photos of any lovely bag, but no need to upload more if you don't want to! You've shown us lots of angles (: your coat is also super chic!



Thank you! You're so sweet Good luck making your decision xx


----------



## loubou7

Last one, promise! This is probably the most accurate photo I have of the colour. Haven't worn an outfit so far it hasn't gone with, couldn't be happier!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

loubou7 said:


> Last one, promise! This is probably the most accurate photo I have of the colour. Haven't worn an outfit so far it hasn't gone with, couldn't be happier!



Gorgeous color[emoji7].  I have the adj in cognac color and love it


----------



## Tropezienne

loubou7 said:


> Last one, promise! This is probably the most accurate photo I have of the colour. Haven't worn an outfit so far it hasn't gone with, couldn't be happier!



It is a beautiful color and I love the soft sheen. I saw it on someone yesterday, it looks like the perfect bag and color to dress up or down with almost everything!


----------



## the_metal_guru

loubou7 said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments and I am already on the mend so your well wishes are working! Attaching some photos taken after work today when I got home. Unfortunately it gets dark about 5pm these days so I didn't have much to work with lighting-wise. Happy to post a photo of the bag in decent lighting to show yet another facet  of the colour if anyone is contemplating getting it but I'm conscious that not everyone wants to see 10 photos of the bag! At work it looked grey-mauve under the lights at my desk- too funny! Again for reference, I'm just over 5'9.



I love your style loubou7!


----------



## loubou7

the_metal_guru said:


> I love your style loubou7!


Thank you dear!


----------



## dinoxo

Hi! I hope you guys don't mind me posting here, but I had a question about my sac de jour. I have a the nano size with the black smooth leather lining. The inside is unlined and everything is black (the logo, hardware, lock). I was thinking of selling this bag, and I went looking online to see the original price and everything like that, but I cannot seem To find this bag anywhere. There's no pictures or anything.

Sooo... I started worrying if it was a fake. I bought it a while ago, and I bought it directly from Overstock because I trusted the site and it had good reviews about Authentic bags, but I started researching again and not very good reviews came up. The bag smells like leather and it looks real! Like I've been comparing it to pictures of other bags online and all of the details match up, but there are INCREDIBLY and scarily good super fakes out there. 




My question is, has this exact model been sold in the past? 

I'm not trying to get anyone to authenticate it for me (and I hope it doesn't come to that!), but I just want assurance that this model has been sold by Saint Laurent.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## roxta

dinoxo said:


> Hi! I hope you guys don't mind me posting here, but I had a question about my sac de jour. I have a the nano size with the black smooth leather lining. The inside is unlined and everything is black (the logo, hardware, lock). I was thinking of selling this bag, and I went looking online to see the original price and everything like that, but I cannot seem To find this bag anywhere. There's no pictures or anything.
> 
> Sooo... I started worrying if it was a fake. I bought it a while ago, and I bought it directly from Overstock because I trusted the site and it had good reviews about Authentic bags, but I started researching again and not very good reviews came up. The bag smells like leather and it looks real! Like I've been comparing it to pictures of other bags online and all of the details match up, but there are INCREDIBLY and scarily good super fakes out there.
> 
> View attachment 3720104
> 
> 
> My question is, has this exact model been sold in the past?
> 
> I'm not trying to get anyone to authenticate it for me (and I hope it doesn't come to that!), but I just want assurance that this model has been sold by Saint Laurent.
> 
> Thank you for reading!


I believe that the black hardware with embossed logo (instead of the metallic foil stamped logo) combination is from one or two seasons ago. You might come across it if you scroll back through this thread. If I were you, I would have the bag authenticated in the official authentication thread. There's no harm and it won't cost you anything, but at least you will have more peace of mind.


----------



## dinoxo

roxta said:


> I believe that the black hardware with embossed logo (instead of the metallic foil stamped logo) combination is from one or two seasons ago. You might come across it if you scroll back through this thread. If I were you, I would have the bag authenticated in the official authentication thread. There's no harm and it won't cost you anything, but at least you will have more peace of mind.




Thank you! I've gone ahead and done that just to be sure


----------



## natalia0128

dinoxo said:


> Hi! I hope you guys don't mind me posting here, but I had a question about my sac de jour. I have a the nano size with the black smooth leather lining. The inside is unlined and everything is black (the logo, hardware, lock). I was thinking of selling this bag, and I went looking online to see the original price and everything like that, but I cannot seem To find this bag anywhere. There's no pictures or anything.
> 
> Sooo... I started worrying if it was a fake. I bought it a while ago, and I bought it directly from Overstock because I trusted the site and it had good reviews about Authentic bags, but I started researching again and not very good reviews came up. The bag smells like leather and it looks real! Like I've been comparing it to pictures of other bags online and all of the details match up, but there are INCREDIBLY and scarily good super fakes out there.
> 
> View attachment 3720104
> 
> 
> My question is, has this exact model been sold in the past?
> 
> I'm not trying to get anyone to authenticate it for me (and I hope it doesn't come to that!), but I just want assurance that this model has been sold by Saint Laurent.
> 
> Thank you for reading!


I have same style like that in pink blush smooth leather  last year with black lining and hardware. Look exactly like your


----------



## Miss World

dinoxo said:


> Hi! I hope you guys don't mind me posting here, but I had a question about my sac de jour. I have a the nano size with the black smooth leather lining. The inside is unlined and everything is black (the logo, hardware, lock). I was thinking of selling this bag, and I went looking online to see the original price and everything like that, but I cannot seem To find this bag anywhere. There's no pictures or anything.
> 
> Sooo... I started worrying if it was a fake. I bought it a while ago, and I bought it directly from Overstock because I trusted the site and it had good reviews about Authentic bags, but I started researching again and not very good reviews came up. The bag smells like leather and it looks real! Like I've been comparing it to pictures of other bags online and all of the details match up, but there are INCREDIBLY and scarily good super fakes out there.
> 
> View attachment 3720104
> 
> 
> My question is, has this exact model been sold in the past?
> 
> I'm not trying to get anyone to authenticate it for me (and I hope it doesn't come to that!), but I just want assurance that this model has been sold by Saint Laurent.
> 
> Thank you for reading!


This looks very real to me. I've seen this bag in store in the past. I believe it's real, nothing stands out at being 'off' or fake. Saint Laurent has had a lot of versions of the Sac De Jour.


----------



## Azula

Luvnlife said:


> Hoping someone can give me some advice. I'm heading to Paris and then on to Florence in July and was planning on purchasing a leather Louis Vuitton there, but can't find any styles I really like. I just recently saw the SDJ baby size in black grained leather in a dept store here and I love it. Perfect size for me. Is this a bag I will be able to find easily in Paris. I would really like to purchase it there as it's less money than here in the states. Any opinions would be appreciated. I'm new to this brand, but felt it looked like a classy bag and just liked it more over the Louis Vuitton. I'd be using it as my everyday bag. Thank you so much!



Hi, yes, this combo is easy to find in Paris (at least it was when I was there in April). I was undecided between a black grained leather with silver hardware or a previous season white with gray reptile/ snake handles and lock. I ended up going with the black grained with silver hardware. Here's a tip: make sure they package it for you with the lock on the inside and maybe wrapped with tissue paper. They didn't do that for me in Paris, and I had to exchange it back in my city for another one because the leather ended up getting scuffed.
Good luck!!


----------



## Miss World

loubou7 said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments and I am already on the mend so your well wishes are working! Attaching some photos taken after work today when I got home. Unfortunately it gets dark about 5pm these days so I didn't have much to work with lighting-wise. Happy to post a photo of the bag in decent lighting to show yet another facet  of the colour if anyone is contemplating getting it but I'm conscious that not everyone wants to see 10 photos of the bag! At work it looked grey-mauve under the lights at my desk- too funny! Again for reference, I'm just over 5'9.



It suits you perfectly. The grey color will go with so many outfits. The texture of the bag will also be very easy to maintain. Good classic choice, you can wear it for years!


----------



## Luvnlife

Azula said:


> Hi, yes, this combo is easy to find in Paris (at least it was when I was there in April). I was undecided between a black grained leather with silver hardware or a previous season white with gray reptile/ snake handles and lock. I ended up going with the black grained with silver hardware. Here's a tip: make sure they package it for you with the lock on the inside and maybe wrapped with tissue paper. They didn't do that for me in Paris, and I had to exchange it back in my city for another one because the leather ended up getting scuffed.
> Good luck!!



Congrats n your bag. Thank you so much for the information on the bag. I just saw the new model in the souple leather and really liked it. I liked that the straps were on the sides and that the protective feet were covered. I'm still not 100% sure which one to get. I def want the black grained with silver hardware in baby size and have to decide if I want the souple version or not. Which did you end up getting?  Thank you so much for telling me they are easy to find in Paris. Any suggestions on the best place to buy there?  Can I ask you what the cost was including getting the vat back at the airport. Thank you so much!  Enjoy using its bag. I love them all!  THX too on the pckg info. Great tip!


----------



## chloe3000

Anyone own this or have seen  this patched sac de jour tote? I put a link for the picture i find online below. 
 My sales is holding one for me, I think it looks cute but still hesitate whether worth buy or not for this style, please let me know your opinion or suggestion  for this. Thank you. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/570338740296126007/


----------



## Luvnlife

Azula said:


> Hi, yes, this combo is easy to find in Paris (at least it was when I was there in April). I was undecided between a black grained leather with silver hardware or a previous season white with gray reptile/ snake handles and lock. I ended up going with the black grained with silver hardware. Here's a tip: make sure they package it for you with the lock on the inside and maybe wrapped with tissue paper. They didn't do that for me in Paris, and I had to exchange it back in my city for another one because the leather ended up getting scuffed.
> Good luck!!



Can you post a pic of yours?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Tropezienne

Luvnlife said:


> Congrats n your bag. Thank you so much for the information on the bag. I just saw the new model in the souple leather and really liked it. I liked that the straps were on the sides and that the protective feet were covered. I'm still not 100% sure which one to get. I def want the black grained with silver hardware in baby size and have to decide if I want the souple version or not. Which did you end up getting?  Thank you so much for telling me they are easy to find in Paris. Any suggestions on the best place to buy there?  Can I ask you what the cost was including getting the vat back at the airport. Thank you so much!  Enjoy using its bag. I love them all!  THX too on the pckg info. Great tip!



I would go to Printemps and Galeries Lafayette on Haussmann.


----------



## Azula

Luvnlife said:


> Congrats n your bag. Thank you so much for the information on the bag. I just saw the new model in the souple leather and really liked it. I liked that the straps were on the sides and that the protective feet were covered. I'm still not 100% sure which one to get. I def want the black grained with silver hardware in baby size and have to decide if I want the souple version or not. Which did you end up getting?  Thank you so much for telling me they are easy to find in Paris. Any suggestions on the best place to buy there?  Can I ask you what the cost was including getting the vat back at the airport. Thank you so much!  Enjoy using its bag. I love them all!  THX too on the pckg info. Great tip!



Hi,
I did not get the souple one, I got the previous season one (regular tabs and more structured leather). I liked how soft the leather was in the souple, but I don't like the potential for slouching, especially on the sides. Plus I like the minimalist look on previous versions.

 As Tropezienne said, you can look in Printemps, or go to one of the SL boutiques. I went to the SL boutique...I believe it was on the Rue du Faubourg Saint Honoré. It was close to Hermès, and there was the male YSL boutique across the street. The sales associate was nice and I think she was American. The check out lady irritated me though, because she lied and said they didn't have wifi in the store so that I could confirm my credit card transaction via email with my cc company. My husband had to share is wifi hot spot so that I could approve the purchase. 

The cost was $2125 at the store (I believe I paid in Euros, but this is the amount my card was charged in dollars), then at the airport I got around $230 back if I remember correctly. I purchased the baby size. 

Here she is!


----------



## Luvnlife

Azula said:


> Hi,
> I did not get the souple one, I got the previous season one (regular tabs and more structured leather). I liked how soft the leather was in the souple, but I don't like the potential for slouching, especially on the sides. Plus I like the minimalist look on previous versions.
> 
> As Tropezienne said, you can look in Printemps, or go to one of the SL boutiques. I went to the SL boutique...I believe it was on the Rue du Faubourg Saint Honoré. It was close to Hermès, and there was the male YSL boutique across the street. The sales associate was nice and I think she was American. The check out lady irritated me though, because she lied and said they didn't have wifi in the store so that I could confirm my credit card transaction via email with my cc company. My husband had to share is wifi hot spot so that I could approve the purchase.
> 
> The cost was $2125 at the store (I believe I paid in Euros, but this is the amount my card was charged in dollars), then at the airport I got around $230 back if I remember correctly. I purchased the baby size.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3725348
> View attachment 3725349



Ohhhhhh, your bag is absolutely stunning. I'm def leaning towards this one over the supple for the same reasons you mentioned. Over time, I'm afraid even in the baby size that it could become too soft. Do you use yours cross body or on the shoulder. Does the bag twist or turn when using it that way due to how the straps are not attached across from each other. I really really appreciate your sharing your info with me. I love handbags but unfortunately do not own very many. I'm looking to use this as an everyday bag. Thank you so much!!!!!!  Love, love,love yours!  Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Azula

Luvnlife said:


> Ohhhhhh, your bag is absolutely stunning. I'm def leaning towards this one over the supple for the same reasons you mentioned. Over time, I'm afraid even in the baby size that it could become too soft. Do you use yours cross body or on the shoulder. Does the bag twist or turn when using it that way due to how the straps are not attached across from each other. I really really appreciate your sharing your info with me. I love handbags but unfortunately do not own very many. I'm looking to use this as an everyday bag. Thank you so much!!!!!!  Love, love,love yours!  Congrats and enjoy it!



Thanks, I'm really happy with this bag! What's funny is that I usually prefer a pop of color with my every day bag, but for some reason I kept gravitating towards black for this style. The heart wants what it wants, I guess .
I usually wear it crossbody. I wore it once on the shoulder, but I should have shortened the strap more. I was too lazy and just wore the strap on its regular crossbody length, but then I felt that the bag was too low and even kind of gaped open. That doesn't happen when I wear it crossbody, though, and it doesn't twist either when I wear it crossbody. 

I think you'd be very happy with this style as an every day bag. I feel like the baby is the perfect size, too. It fits a lot of stuff, and it looks elegant and refined. Good luck with your purchase in Paris!


----------



## Azula

chloe3000 said:


> Anyone own this or have seen  this patched sac de jour tote? I put a link for the picture i find online below.
> My sales is holding one for me, I think it looks cute but still hesitate whether worth buy or not for this style, please let me know your opinion or suggestion  for this. Thank you.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/570338740296126007/


I saw the patched one with the rainbow and diamond in the boutique...it was cute but I preferred the solid or croc-embossed ones. I felt like the patched one is more "fun" or funky, meaning not for every day use (at least for me!).


----------



## Luvnlife

Azula said:


> Thanks, I'm really happy with this bag! What's funny is that I usually prefer a pop of color with my every day bag, but for some reason I kept gravitating towards black for this style. The heart wants what it wants, I guess .
> I usually wear it crossbody. I wore it once on the shoulder, but I should have shortened the strap more. I was too lazy and just wore the strap on its regular crossbody length, but then I felt that the bag was too low and even kind of gaped open. That doesn't happen when I wear it crossbody, though, and it doesn't twist either when I wear it crossbody.
> 
> I think you'd be very happy with this style as an every day bag. I feel like the baby is the perfect size, too. It fits a lot of stuff, and it looks elegant and refined. Good luck with your purchase in Paris!



Thanks again for your opinions. Really appreciate it. I will wear it crossbody most days or just handheld, but when wearing just tee shirts, not sure I like crossbody on me then. Accentuates my chest. I'm thin and petite, but on the older side, so want to keep it looking classy.  Again, thanks so much. Your thoughts are appreciated. I'll let you know what I end up with. Enjoy yours. It's a beauty.


----------



## marial2911

Does anyone here own the nano SDJ in black grained with the dark silver/gunmetal hardware? I'm considering buying it online, but haven't seen any pictures of it "in real life". I actually prefer the normal silver hardware, but its impossible to find the classic SDJ in nano with that hardware..


----------



## mateng04

Hi guys,
I'm torn between the SDJ and the monogram shopping tote.  I am leaning towards the shopping tote because I can use it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## boston

Lumilii12 said:


> I would love to have the sac de jour bag in grey (fog or anthracite) color, grain leather in medium or large size. Is there a such a bag? I can only find grain leather in small size. All the bigger sizes come with smooth leather.
> 
> Do should I stick with the safe black? Hard decisions, haha


which town are you in? a shop close to me has the larger bigger size brand new with the grained leather


----------



## Tropezienne

I just came across this one on https://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/001124-sac-du-jour-small-leather-tote-810544.html?catref=category

It is described as small sac de jour but judging from the dimensions, it is the baby. I like it a lot!


----------



## Luvnlife

I feel like I'm getting closer to what I want. Definitely love the SDJ souple leather in baby size. Checked out the YSL boutique and saw the black, gray, and tan colors in souple leather. I always wear black pants or jeans and a pop of color on my tops. I obviously like neutral. I was first drawn to the tan as I'm looking to use this as an everyday bag but, I do not own a really nice black leather bag and I'm afraid of color transfer on the tan, as I plan to wear this crossbody most of the time. (Has anyone experienced this?)  Soooo, now I'm leaning towards the black. Just looking for confirmation that I'm making the right decision here. It's an expensive purchase for me!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Tropezienne

Luvnlife said:


> I feel like I'm getting closer to what I want. Definitely love the SDJ souple leather in baby size. Checked out the YSL boutique and saw the black, gray, and tan colors in souple leather. I always wear black pants or jeans and a pop of color on my tops. I obviously like neutral. I was first drawn to the tan as I'm looking to use this as an everyday bag but, I do not own a really nice black leather bag and I'm afraid of color transfer on the tan, as I plan to wear this crossbody most of the time. (Has anyone experienced this?)  Soooo, now I'm leaning towards the black. Just looking for confirmation that I'm making the right decision here. It's an expensive purchase for me!  Thanks so much!



I would go for black, the leather on the souple is very durable. I've been using it for work most days for the past month without paying much attention to it and there is not a single mark on the leather.

Lighter colour are definitely prone to colour transfer.

It sounds to me that you would get the most use and enjoyment out of the black one. It's not a formal dressy bag in the sense that it will be equally fabulous day or night!


----------



## Luvnlife

Tropezienne said:


> I would go for black, the leather on the souple is very durable. I've been using it for work most days for the past month without paying much attention to it and there is not a single mark on the leather.
> 
> Lighter colour are definitely prone to colour transfer.
> 
> It sounds to me that you would get the most use and enjoyment out of the black one. It's not a formal dressy bag in the sense that it will be equally fabulous day or night!



Thanks so much!  I'm leaving in 3 weeks for Paris and Florence and hoping to find the bag while there. I'll be in Paris first. If for some reason I don't find it there, I'll check Florence. I'm excited about the trip and the bag too. Haha. I'll also be in Venice. Can't wait. I'll show pics of what I get upon my return. I appreciate your input!  

I'm glad you've been enjoying your bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm leaving in 3 weeks for Paris and Florence and hoping to find the bag while there. I'll be in Paris first. If for some reason I don't find it there, I'll check Florence. I'm excited about the trip and the bag too. Haha. I'll also be in Venice. Can't wait. I'll show pics of what I get upon my return. I appreciate your input!
> 
> I'm glad you've been enjoying your bag.


Tax return I believe is SLIGHTLY better in Italy, in case that matters at all!


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Tax return I believe is SLIGHTLY better in Italy, in case that matters at all!



I did hear that. What are the chances of finding it in Florence?  Not sure the gamble is worth it unless there are lots places there that might have it. They should, but when you want it you want it. I'd hate to come home empty handed. THX


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> I did hear that. What are the chances of finding it in Florence?  Not sure the gamble is worth it unless there are lots places there that might have it. They should, but when you want it you want it. I'd hate to come home empty handed. THX


I'm no expert in SL Italy, sorry!! Maybe someone else on TPF can share what they've seen in terms of stock? I'm not sure either what the difference is, but it might be worth the piece of mind just to buy it as soon as you see it!


----------



## azab

Hey guys, I'm new to the TPF and the designer handbag world in general. I just recently placed a pre-order on Saks for the black nano SDJ in grained leather with silver hardware. I pre-ordered it on the Canadian website and it only came to $1600 CAD. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with pre-orders on Saks - have they ever increased the price after? I just had to get the bag since it seemed like such a steal I hope they don't cancel or increase the price on my order!


----------



## mateng04

azab said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the TPF and the designer handbag world in general. I just recently placed a pre-order on Saks for the black nano SDJ in grained leather with silver hardware. I pre-ordered it on the Canadian website and it only came to $1600 CAD. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with pre-orders on Saks - have they ever increased the price after? I just had to get the bag since it seemed like such a steal I hope they don't cancel or increase the price on my order!



I checked their website this morning hoping I could get a steal and saw that the red is on sale for $1040 CAD but is out of stock. The black is now back to the original price of $2770. Wow I hope you get it at $1600. That is such a good deal. I wished I have seen your post earlier, I could have pre-order one for myself as well. Goodluck!


----------



## Czn

azab said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to the TPF and the designer handbag world in general. I just recently placed a pre-order on Saks for the black nano SDJ in grained leather with silver hardware. I pre-ordered it on the Canadian website and it only came to $1600 CAD. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with pre-orders on Saks - have they ever increased the price after? I just had to get the bag since it seemed like such a steal I hope they don't cancel or increase the price on my order!



I also saw it on the Saks website and placed my order right away! I told my friend about it and she tried to order it a few days after and it was all sold out. I was originally deciding between the classic SDJ nano vs the new souple version but the price made my decision very easy. Hopefully they don't cancel our orders/change the price!!!


----------



## Luvnlife

Well, I am getting close to my trip to Paris which means I'm close to possibly purchasing my bag. Why have I changed my mind so many times?  This is so unlike me. After my last visit to my local YSL boutique, this is what I've decided... sac de jour in baby souple leather in earth (gray) color. This bag only comes in black, tan, or earth which looks a tad darker than fog. It's a gray color. Now, please advice me if you think I'm off track in my thinking. I'm not looking for a dressy bag at all. Just an everyday classy bag. The souple leather has a tad bit of a wider strap making it more comfortable cross-body which is how I will wear it. I like that the strap is attached to the sides of the bag instead of the alternating strap. Hangs straight and stays closed when in use. I loved the tan color, but I'm afraid of color transfer with black pants or jeans. I'm petite so felt the gray color gave a pop of color against my black pants or jeans. Is there any reason I should stay away from this bag or color?  I don't want to make a costly mistake. Thank you so much. Now I just have to be sure to find the bag!


----------



## Miss World

Luvnlife said:


> Well, I am getting close to my trip to Paris which means I'm close to possibly purchasing my bag. Why have I changed my mind so many times?  This is so unlike me. After my last visit to my local YSL boutique, this is what I've decided... sac de jour in baby souple leather in earth (gray) color. This bag only comes in black, tan, or earth which looks a tad darker than fog. It's a gray color. Now, please advice me if you think I'm off track in my thinking. I'm not looking for a dressy bag at all. Just an everyday classy bag. The souple leather has a tad bit of a wider strap making it more comfortable cross-body which is how I will wear it. I like that the strap is attached to the sides of the bag instead of the alternating strap. Hangs straight and stays closed when in use. I loved the tan color, but I'm afraid of color transfer with black pants or jeans. I'm petite so felt the gray color gave a pop of color against my black pants or jeans. Is there any reason I should stay away from this bag or color?  I don't want to make a costly mistake. Thank you so much. Now I just have to be sure to find the bag!


I think the Baby size Sac De Jour is perfect for everyday use. Can be both casual and dressy depending what you wear it with. Grey is always a fabulous nuetral color. The supple leather is really nice. I say go for it!


----------



## Azula

Luvnlife said:


> Well, I am getting close to my trip to Paris which means I'm close to possibly purchasing my bag. Why have I changed my mind so many times?  This is so unlike me. After my last visit to my local YSL boutique, this is what I've decided... sac de jour in baby souple leather in earth (gray) color. This bag only comes in black, tan, or earth which looks a tad darker than fog. It's a gray color. Now, please advice me if you think I'm off track in my thinking. I'm not looking for a dressy bag at all. Just an everyday classy bag. The souple leather has a tad bit of a wider strap making it more comfortable cross-body which is how I will wear it. I like that the strap is attached to the sides of the bag instead of the alternating strap. Hangs straight and stays closed when in use. I loved the tan color, but I'm afraid of color transfer with black pants or jeans. I'm petite so felt the gray color gave a pop of color against my black pants or jeans. Is there any reason I should stay away from this bag or color?  I don't want to make a costly mistake. Thank you so much. Now I just have to be sure to find the bag!



I say if it makes your heart soar, then you should get it. If the gray color makes the bag drop dead gorgeous to you, then you should go with that one. Plus I've seen it in person, and it is a nice color. I sometimes see my purse lying around and I'll be like "wow look how preeetty!" So I think I made a good decision going with black even though I usually don't like black for an every day bag, but for some reason, it works with this bag for me 

Good luck!


----------



## Luvnlife

Azula said:


> I say if it makes your heart soar, then you should get it. If the gray color makes the bag drop dead gorgeous to you, then you should go with that one. Plus I've seen it in person, and it is a nice color. I sometimes see my purse lying around and I'll be like "wow look how preeetty!" So I think I made a good decision going with black even though I usually don't like black for an every day bag, but for some reason, it works with this bag for me
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!  The bag is beautiful on black and that was my original color. Everything I own seems to be black and for some reason on me I liked the way the gray looked. Just a change from the black I always own. Hopefully, I won't be sorry but am excited for a different neutral color. So glad you are loving yours. It is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Luvnlife

Miss World said:


> I think the Baby size Sac De Jour is perfect for everyday use. Can be both casual and dressy depending what you wear it with. Grey is always a fabulous nuetral color. The supple leather is really nice. I say go for it!



Thanks so much!  Hopefully, I'll find it when I get there.


----------



## purpleggplant

I'm really disappointed in the new design of the Sac De Jour. It no longer has the structure that make it look so high class. Now it just looks like a fat slouchy work bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

purpleggplant said:


> I'm really disappointed in the new design of the Sac De Jour. It no longer has the structure that make it look so high class. Now it just looks like a fat slouchy work bag.


Luckily for you, SL appears to be making both!


----------



## Miss World

purpleggplant said:


> I'm really disappointed in the new design of the Sac De Jour. It no longer has the structure that make it look so high class. Now it just looks like a fat slouchy work bag.


The Saint Laurent Sac De Jour comes in many versions. Some have no lining, some have suede lining, some are very stiff, some are heavy, some have no lining and are lightweight and this one is just another version, thicker, softer leather. I still think it looks very chic and maintains it's shape when full. I like the structured design and the soft leather. There are many Sac De Jour versions for you to choose from.


----------



## azab

Czn said:


> I also saw it on the Saks website and placed my order right away! I told my friend about it and she tried to order it a few days after and it was all sold out. I was originally deciding between the classic SDJ nano vs the new souple version but the price made my decision very easy. Hopefully they don't cancel our orders/change the price!!!


I was checking my banking app today and I noticed that Borderfree/Saks took the preauthorization off my credit card - did they do the same for you? I'm hoping that they don't cancel my order since that happened to me a couple of weeks ago when I first placed an order.


----------



## roxta

Has anyone seen this white with black stitching version in real life? I came across this pic on Instagram and it's on my wishlist now.

Photo credit to @styles.jackie


----------



## Czn

azab said:


> I was checking my banking app today and I noticed that Borderfree/Saks took the preauthorization off my credit card - did they do the same for you? I'm hoping that they don't cancel my order since that happened to me a couple of weeks ago when I first placed an order.



It happened to me as well but I think it's because they won't charge us until the bag has actually been shipped. Haven't received anything about a cancelled order so fingers crossed!!


----------



## mateng04

Guys, I'm torn between two pre-owned Small SDJ in smooth leather. The other one cost $2499 CAD, bought in Paris in 2015. Looks excellent. The other one is $2000 purchased Feb 2016 in Canada but has two minor blemishes. Need your advice. Posting pics. First one is the $2499...second is the $2000


----------



## yadeedah

Does anyone know whether a sac de jour is large enough to fit a surface pro? I've heard it is just right for an iPad but not sure if it can fit something slightly bigger..


----------



## Acespade

Hi all.  I just purchased a gorgeous small croc embossed SDJ and am awaiting its arrival.  I intend to use this as a work bag at a very conservative office, and I am hoping it will easily fit a small file of A4 size documents.  Not too many, but I do take home a few dozen papers most nights.  I've found conflicting information online, with some saying you have to open the tabs in order to fit A4.  For anyone that has the small, is this true?  I should just wait patiently for my bag to arrive to answer this for myself, but as I'm sure you know, a week feels like forever when you're waiting for a new handbag to arrive!


----------



## supernatcat

Luvnlife said:


> Thanks!  The bag is beautiful on black and that was my original color. Everything I own seems to be black and for some reason on me I liked the way the gray looked. Just a change from the black I always own. Hopefully, I won't be sorry but am excited for a different neutral color. So glad you are loving yours. It is a gorgeous bag!



Confirming the baby size, it's amazing.  

Where do you go in italy? Milan has a very good stock with la rinascente and a SL boutique. In terms of florence I'm not so sure, there is an actual luisaviaroma store but i highly doubt that they will have a huge selection. 

Good luck and don't forget to share your haul! [emoji851]


----------



## Luvnlife

supernatcat said:


> Confirming the baby size, it's amazing.
> 
> Where do you go in italy? Milan has a very good stock with la rinascente and a SL boutique. In terms of florence I'm not so sure, there is an actual luisaviaroma store but i highly doubt that they will have a huge selection.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to share your haul! [emoji851]



Thanks. I'll be in Paris, Florence and then on to Venice. Im so ready for a vacation and super excited.  I have changed my mind about 10 times on what bag to get. Originally, I was only looking for another Louis Vuitton, but didn't see anything that struck me as I gotta have it, and then saw the saint laurent SDJ baby and my heart felt it. I want to get it at our first stop so I'm not obsessing over finding it the rest of the trip. Will post after I return. THX everyone for you suggestions and advice!!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> Thanks. I'll be in Paris, Florence and then on to Venice. Im so ready for a vacation and super excited.  I have changed my mind about 10 times on what bag to get. Originally, I was only looking for another Louis Vuitton, but didn't see anything that struck me as I gotta have it, and then saw the saint laurent SDJ baby and my heart felt it. I want to get it at our first stop so I'm not obsessing over finding it the rest of the trip. Will post after I return. THX everyone for you suggestions and advice!!!!!


Good luck! I enjoyed reading about your thought process and I'm excited to see your final choice! I would also one day love a SDJ Souple in the small and baby sizes so I'm living vicariously through you LOL.


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Good luck! I enjoyed reading about your thought process and I'm excited to see your final choice! I would also one day love a SDJ Souple in the small and baby sizes so I'm living vicariously through you LOL.



Thanks so much. I leave in 2 weeks so will post the bag upon my return or even while I'm there. Hopefully, I won't change my mind in the next 2 weeks, but you never know. LOL. Doubtful!


----------



## an_chan_31415

Acespade said:


> Hi all.  I just purchased a gorgeous small croc embossed SDJ and am awaiting its arrival.  I intend to use this as a work bag at a very conservative office, and I am hoping it will easily fit a small file of A4 size documents.  Not too many, but I do take home a few dozen papers most nights.  I've found conflicting information online, with some saying you have to open the tabs in order to fit A4.  For anyone that has the small, is this true?  I should just wait patiently for my bag to arrive to answer this for myself, but as I'm sure you know, a week feels like forever when you're waiting for a new handbag to arrive!



I don't have a SDJ in small myself so perhaps others can chime in and provide photos. However I once took my A4 size folder to the boutique to try out the small SDJ. As is, the folder would only fit if I put it in vertically. To fit the folder in horizontally I had to open the tab, remove the middle pouch, and fit it diagonally across the compartment. Then again folders are typically bigger than the A4 size papers they store so YMMV.


----------



## Azula

roxta said:


> Has anyone seen this white with black stitching version in real life? I came across this pic on Instagram and it's on my wishlist now.
> 
> Photo credit to @styles.jackie
> View attachment 3747689



Oh my goodness, it's gorgeous! I love it. I'd be a bit worried about staining the white but it's so pretty that I'd probably take the risk. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Azula

mateng04 said:


> Guys, I'm torn between two pre-owned Small SDJ in smooth leather. The other one cost $2499 CAD, bought in Paris in 2015. Looks excellent. The other one is $2000 purchased Feb 2016 in Canada but has two minor blemishes. Need your advice. Posting pics. First one is the $2499...second is the $2000[/QUOTE
> 
> What are the blemishes? It's hard to see it in the pictures.


----------



## Azula

Luvnlife said:


> Thanks so much. I leave in 2 weeks so will post the bag upon my return or even while I'm there. Hopefully, I won't change my mind in the next 2 weeks, but you never know. LOL. Doubtful!



lol I'm waiting with suspense too! Enjoy shopping in Paris!


----------



## blackcherry88

mateng04 said:


> Guys, I'm torn between two pre-owned Small SDJ in smooth leather. The other one cost $2499 CAD, bought in Paris in 2015. Looks excellent. The other one is $2000 purchased Feb 2016 in Canada but has two minor blemishes. Need your advice. Posting pics. First one is the $2499...second is the $2000



What are their linings? Apparently the smooth leather ones with non-detachable pouch comes with a leather lining after SS2016. Get the leather lined version, suede don't last



yadeedah said:


> Does anyone know whether a sac de jour is large enough to fit a surface pro? I've heard it is just right for an iPad but not sure if it can fit something slightly bigger..





Acespade said:


> Hi all.  I just purchased a gorgeous small croc embossed SDJ and am awaiting its arrival.  I intend to use this as a work bag at a very conservative office, and I am hoping it will easily fit a small file of A4 size documents.  Not too many, but I do take home a few dozen papers most nights.  I've found conflicting information online, with some saying you have to open the tabs in order to fit A4.  For anyone that has the small, is this true?  I should just wait patiently for my bag to arrive to answer this for myself, but as I'm sure you know, a week feels like forever when you're waiting for a new handbag to arrive!



Not too sure how big is a Surface Pro... but I am able to fit my MacBook Air 11" into my small Sac De Jour with non-detachable middle zipped compartment along with a file slightly bigger than A4 with the tabs unsnapped


----------



## mateng04

blackcherry88 said:


> What are their linings? Apparently the smooth leather ones with non-detachable pouch comes with a leather lining after SS2016. Get the leather lined version, suede don't last
> 
> The $2499 has suede lining the 2016 is the leather lined. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure how big is a Surface Pro... but I am able to fit my MacBook Air 11" into my small Sac De Jour with non-detachable middle zipped compartment along with a file slightly bigger than A4 with the tabs unsnapped


----------



## mateng04

The 2nd picture has minor blemishes but the key covered it. The first one is the older version with the suede lining. Still can't make up my mind.


----------



## blackcherry88

mateng04 said:


> The 2nd picture has minor blemishes but the key covered it. The first one is the older version with the suede lining. Still can't make up my mind.



Is there a photo with the blemishes? Kind of hard to suggest anything w/o looking at what the blemishes are.

But anyway the thought of dealing with a dirty suede interior is horrifying. That's the reason why I haven't really consider Celine stuff seriously... I would go for the leather lining at anytime


----------



## mateng04

blackcherry88 said:


> Is there a photo with the blemishes? Kind of hard to suggest anything w/o looking at what the blemishes are.
> 
> But anyway the thought of dealing with a dirty suede interior is horrifying. That's the reason why I haven't really consider Celine stuff seriously... I would go for the leather lining at anytime


The blemishes are not noticeable. Good point there on the lining. Just pulled the trigger on the second one. It's the 2016 version with the leather lining. Hopefully I made the right decision.


----------



## leechiyong

azab said:


> I was checking my banking app today and I noticed that Borderfree/Saks took the preauthorization off my credit card - did they do the same for you? I'm hoping that they don't cancel my order since that happened to me a couple of weeks ago when I first placed an order.





Czn said:


> It happened to me as well but I think it's because won't charge us until the bag has actually been shipped. Haven't received anything about a cancelled order so fingers crossed!!


I know for Bergdorf's, they do the pre-auth, let it drop off, then do a pre-auth monthly to make sure the funds are still available.


----------



## Azula

mateng04 said:


> The blemishes are not noticeable. Good point there on the lining. Just pulled the trigger on the second one. It's the 2016 version with the leather lining. Hopefully I made the right decision.



I would have done the same. The leather lining is so easy to wipe clean. Congrats!


----------



## mateng04

Azula said:


> I would have done the same. The leather lining is so easy to wipe clean. Congrats!


Finally, got my SDJ. Couldn't be more happier! It still looks brand new for half the price.


----------



## Tropezienne

mateng04 said:


> Finally, got my SDJ. Couldn't be more happier! It still looks brand new for half the price.



Congrats on your new to you bag!


----------



## glizabea

Looking into purchasing the SDJ in nano (smooth black, with gold hardware). How do you guys love your SDJ?


----------



## ckrickett

glizabea said:


> Looking into purchasing the SDJ in nano (smooth black, with gold hardware). How do you guys love your SDJ?


I adore mine, I have the small but I am in the market for a Nano.


----------



## babyloove

I have a question for SDJ owners : I'm hesitating between SDJ and prada double tote. Does anyone have both and have an opinion on them ? 
Thanks


----------



## babyloove

I'm pretty much set on the SDJ. But I have a question : is it a heavy bag ?
Thanks


----------



## natalia0128

babyloove said:


> I'm pretty much set on the SDJ. But I have a question : is it a heavy bag ?
> Thanks


New design is not heavy compare with suede lining.


----------



## babyloove

natalia0128 said:


> New design is not heavy compare with suede lining.



Which one is the "new design" ? 

I'm eying this one, if that helps ...


----------



## Tropezienne

babyloove said:


> Which one is the "new design" ?
> 
> I'm eying this one, if that helps ...



This is the "old" classic style. The new one is referred to as the "souple" and is slouchier. The later classic styles (sorry I know this is confusing) are lighter than the first versions as they are not lined.

The old classic is also more structured but can soften over time.


----------



## babyloove

Tropezienne said:


> This is the "old" classic style. The new one is referred to as the "souple" and is slouchier. The later classic styles (sorry I know this is confusing) are lighter than the first versions as they are not lined.
> 
> The old classic is also more structured but can soften over time.



So the one I'm eying is heavier ? I Don't really like the souple ones 

Do you happen to know its weight empty ?


----------



## Tropezienne

babyloove said:


> So the one I'm eying is heavier ? I Don't really like the souple ones
> 
> Do you happen to know its weight empty ?



The newer version of the "old" SDJ is not heavy. This particular one is not lined at all and very lightweight.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

babyloove said:


> So the one I'm eying is heavier ? I Don't really like the souple ones
> 
> Do you happen to know its weight empty ?


I do not find the baby size heavy at all. I believe it weighs under two pounds.


----------



## babyloove

Tropezienne said:


> The newer version of the "old" SDJ is not heavy. This particular one is not lined at all and very lightweight.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I do not find the baby size heavy at all. I believe it weighs under two pounds.



Thanks .. I really need to try it ... First I wanted the small one but it's heavy. They didn't have the baby size at that time...

Hope it will be fine, I don't like the supple one .... 

Do one of you know the weight of alma bb in epi ? (I have it, could compare that way) ...
Thanks


----------



## Luvnlife

Im leaving this week for my trip to Europe and sooo excited. Somewhere along the way, I'm hoping to pick up the sac de jour baby in souple leather in the dark gray color. They call it earth. At least today, that's what I'm planning on. I have just recently been considering the nano size instead, as I don't carry much in my bag, but am feeling as though the baby may give me more flexibility. I'm looking to use this as an everyday bag. I'm 5'3" and 112 lbs and I'm on the older side. Think retirement in 5 years. Anyway, just want to make sure I'm getting the right size for me. I soooo wish I could get both sizes, but will not at this time. Those of you that have both of these sizes, which do you use more?  THX!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> Those of you that have both of these sizes, which do you use more?  THX!


I posted these pictures from when I was looking at the bags in person a while ago but I'll repost because I think they'll be helpful for you. I like the baby size the most. It's definitely more flexible. I think the nano will work best if you really only carry keys, wallet, phone and maybe makeup and one other small thing most days. I think the baby size gives more flexibility if you need to carry a small umbrella or other items! Lots of reviews on here and on YouTube love the baby, but it's important to get what you love and need! Have fun on vacation!!!


----------



## Queenielovesluxury

Like to share this beauty I got back in 2013. The small Sac De Jour with mini studs in Black.  Only complaint is that it's a tad heavy and only wore it once


----------



## Luvnlife

Soooo excited!  I'm in Paris and it is amazing!  I bought my Sac de jour baby in souple leather yesterday and it was such a pleasant experience. I bought it in the boutique on Avenue Montaigne. Had the champagne and was treated royally. My husband was even impressed!   I went in asking for the for the gray bag and remembered the red was going to be available in October on the US site, so happened to ask if that was available and she went in the back and came out with it. My heart skipped a beat. It was gorgeous. It's called lipstick red, but it is actually a deeper red color, not bright at all. I really felt like it made a statement against my entire black/white/gray wardrobe. I immediately loved it, but had never considered it, as it wasn't going to be available and I always use dark bags. The red is what I ended up purchasing and I'm in love!!!!  It was a great purchasing experience. I'll definitely share pics when I get back home!  I'm also thinking about the small wallet. My husband was ready to purchase that as well but it takes me a few days to decide. Haha. May just go back for that. I really want to thank those of you that gave me advice on this bag. You have been wonderful!  I also went in the LV boutiques and was quite disappointed in the availability of basic canvas pieces and I was not treated as well as in the Saint Laurent boutique. LV felt more like a market line. Just get in and out.  I also wanted the pouchette accessories and no store in Paris has it. Not a big deal. I got what I really wanted at saint laurent. Will post pics when I return home. THX again for all the advice!  You were a great help. I live a casual lifestyle and didn't want the bag dressier than it already is!  I love it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> Soooo excited!  I'm in Paris and it is amazing!  I bought my Sac de jour baby in souple leather yesterday and it was such a pleasant experience. I bought it in the boutique on Avenue Montaigne. Had the champagne and was treated royally. My husband was even impressed!   I went in asking for the for the gray bag and remembered the red was going to be available in October on the US site, so happened to ask if that was available and she went in the back and came out with it. My heart skipped a beat. It was gorgeous. It's called lipstick red, but it is actually a deeper red color, not bright at all. I really felt like it made a statement against my entire black/white/gray wardrobe. I immediately loved it, but had never considered it, as it wasn't going to be available and I always use dark bags. The red is what I ended up purchasing and I'm in love!!!!  It was a great purchasing experience. I'll definitely share pics when I get back home!  I'm also thinking about the small wallet. My husband was ready to purchase that as well but it takes me a few days to decide. Haha. May just go back for that. I really want to thank those of you that gave me advice on this bag. You have been wonderful!  I also went in the LV boutiques and was quite disappointed in the availability of basic canvas pieces and I was not treated as well as in the Saint Laurent boutique. LV felt more like a market line. Just get in and out.  I also wanted the pouchette accessories and no store in Paris has it. Not a big deal. I got what I really wanted at saint laurent. Will post pics when I return home. THX again for all the advice!  You were a great help. I live a casual lifestyle and didn't want the bag dressier than it already is!  I love it!


So excited to see pics and so happy for you it turned out well!!! Loved hearing your story. Maybe I'm just a typical TPF enabler, but I say buy the wallet! Maybe you could always return and if it perhaps with the euro price difference and VAT refund you would get back most of your money. Personally I think a classic red bag is a staple piece in every wardrobe, and it also sounds like it would go really well with yours. Hooray!!
Congrats and I hope the bag makes you happy for many years to come - not only for how beautiful and practical it is, but for the happy memories attached to it!


----------



## supernatcat

babyloove said:


> Which one is the "new design" ?
> 
> I'm eying this one, if that helps ...



 I have a baby croc embossed and compared all the weight between all leather finishes before buying. The type of leather you have chosen is the lightest sac de jour!  

Just watch out not to get the suede leather inside the bag. But it shouldn't be available anyway on the official website. [emoji111]


----------



## babyloove

supernatcat said:


> I have a baby croc embossed and compared all the weight between all leather finishes before buying. The type of leather you have chosen is the lightest sac de jour!
> 
> Just watch out not to get the suede leather inside the bag. But it shouldn't be available anyway on the official website. [emoji111]



Thanks ! 

I'm still trying to talk my self out of it since I bought a lot of jewelry and 2 watches lately


----------



## babyloove

supernatcat said:


> I have a baby croc embossed and compared all the weight between all leather finishes before buying. The type of leather you have chosen is the lightest sac de jour!
> 
> Just watch out not to get the suede leather inside the bag. But it shouldn't be available anyway on the official website. [emoji111]



Do you know if this version will be phasing out anytime soon ?


----------



## Tropezienne

Luvnlife said:


> Soooo excited!  I'm in Paris and it is amazing!  I bought my Sac de jour baby in souple leather yesterday and it was such a pleasant experience. I bought it in the boutique on Avenue Montaigne. Had the champagne and was treated royally. My husband was even impressed!   I went in asking for the for the gray bag and remembered the red was going to be available in October on the US site, so happened to ask if that was available and she went in the back and came out with it. My heart skipped a beat. It was gorgeous. It's called lipstick red, but it is actually a deeper red color, not bright at all. I really felt like it made a statement against my entire black/white/gray wardrobe. I immediately loved it, but had never considered it, as it wasn't going to be available and I always use dark bags. The red is what I ended up purchasing and I'm in love!!!!  It was a great purchasing experience. I'll definitely share pics when I get back home!  I'm also thinking about the small wallet. My husband was ready to purchase that as well but it takes me a few days to decide. Haha. May just go back for that. I really want to thank those of you that gave me advice on this bag. You have been wonderful!  I also went in the LV boutiques and was quite disappointed in the availability of basic canvas pieces and I was not treated as well as in the Saint Laurent boutique. LV felt more like a market line. Just get in and out.  I also wanted the pouchette accessories and no store in Paris has it. Not a big deal. I got what I really wanted at saint laurent. Will post pics when I return home. THX again for all the advice!  You were a great help. I live a casual lifestyle and didn't want the bag dressier than it already is!  I love it!



Thanks for updating us! I'm glad you found your perfect bag. As for the wallet, I would buy it now too. Congratulations and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Luxuries.i.love

Tropezienne said:


> Thanks for updating us! I'm glad you found your perfect bag. As for the wallet, I would buy it now too. Congratulations and enjoy your vacation.


perfect choice


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So excited to see pics and so happy for you it turned out well!!! Loved hearing your story. Maybe I'm just a typical TPF enabler, but I say buy the wallet! Maybe you could always return and if it perhaps with the euro price difference and VAT refund you would get back most of your money. Personally I think a classic red bag is a staple piece in every wardrobe, and it also sounds like it would go really well with yours. Hooray!!
> Congrats and I hope the bag makes you happy for many years to come - not only for how beautiful and practical it is, but for the happy memories attached to it!


----------



## Luvnlife

Thank you soooo much for your encouragement!!  I'll post some pics when I get home. The bag is packaged up, but I'm thrilled with it!!


----------



## Luvnlife

Tropezienne said:


> Thanks for updating us! I'm glad you found your perfect bag. As for the wallet, I would buy it now too. Congratulations and enjoy your vacation.



Thanks for all your answering of my questions over the last few months. You and bellebellebelle19 have been great with helping me makes my decision. I haven't gotten back to get the wallet yet and not sure which exact style, so will be checking it out again. Busy sightseeing and not shopping. Will post pics when I return home next week. Thanks again to everyone who helped with my decisions and steered me away from LV.


----------



## babyloove

I couldn't resit anymore...


----------



## ambn

Luvnlife said:


> Soooo excited!  I'm in Paris and it is amazing!  I bought my Sac de jour baby in souple leather yesterday and it was such a pleasant experience. I bought it in the boutique on Avenue Montaigne. Had the champagne and was treated royally. My husband was even impressed!   I went in asking for the for the gray bag and remembered the red was going to be available in October on the US site, so happened to ask if that was available and she went in the back and came out with it. My heart skipped a beat. It was gorgeous. It's called lipstick red, but it is actually a deeper red color, not bright at all. I really felt like it made a statement against my entire black/white/gray wardrobe. I immediately loved it, but had never considered it, as it wasn't going to be available and I always use dark bags. The red is what I ended up purchasing and I'm in love!!!!  It was a great purchasing experience. I'll definitely share pics when I get back home!  I'm also thinking about the small wallet. My husband was ready to purchase that as well but it takes me a few days to decide. Haha. May just go back for that. I really want to thank those of you that gave me advice on this bag. You have been wonderful!  I also went in the LV boutiques and was quite disappointed in the availability of basic canvas pieces and I was not treated as well as in the Saint Laurent boutique. LV felt more like a market line. Just get in and out.  I also wanted the pouchette accessories and no store in Paris has it. Not a big deal. I got what I really wanted at saint laurent. Will post pics when I return home. THX again for all the advice!  You were a great help. I live a casual lifestyle and didn't want the bag dressier than it already is!  I love it!


Let us see the baby !
The sac de jours are amazing bags - I really enjoyed reading your story! Congratulations with your purchase


----------



## ambn

glizabea said:


> Looking into purchasing the SDJ in nano (smooth black, with gold hardware). How do you guys love your SDJ?


Hi 
I really love mine! I have had the medium SDJ in black since August 2016, and it is still stunning. 
The leather is very luxurious, and actually does not scratch that easily (I got the smooth leather, and was afraid I had to baby it).
I'd say go for it


----------



## Luvnlife

ambn said:


> Let us see the baby !
> The sac de jours are amazing bags - I really enjoyed reading your story! Congratulations with your purchase



Thanks so much!  It's all packaged up as I'm still here traveling and will be home on Monday, so will post pics then. I really love the color. It's actually a darker red than it appears in the pictures and will add just the right amount of interest to my conservative boring wardrobe. I tend to wear Theory and Vince clothes which are very neutral in color.  Looked at the wallets too but wasn't crazy about the styles, so ended up getting a Louis Vuitton wallet in leather. It's navy with red trim.  It's a perfect small size for the bag. Will post pics when I return home. THX everyone on this forum for "listening" to me as I debated my purchase. Went in thinking one color and came out with another. I'm also on the older side, so the handbag in a color makes me a feel a bit younger and definitely more stylish. Haha. Some days I just feel like I could use a bit of help!  THX


----------



## ambn

Luvnlife said:


> Thanks so much!  It's all packaged up as I'm still here traveling and will be home on Monday, so will post pics then. I really love the color. It's actually a darker red than it appears in the pictures and will add just the right amount of interest to my conservative boring wardrobe. I tend to wear Theory and Vince clothes which are very neutral in color.  Looked at the wallets too but wasn't crazy about the styles, so ended up getting a Louis Vuitton wallet in leather. It's navy with red trim.  It's a perfect small size for the bag. Will post pics when I return home. THX everyone on this forum for "listening" to me as I debated my purchase. Went in thinking one color and came out with another. I'm also on the older side, so the handbag in a color makes me a feel a bit younger and definitely more stylish. Haha. Some days I just feel like I could use a bit of help!  THX


The dark red sounds beautiful! I considered that color as well when I was buying mine, as I have found that that color "ages" very well. 
However, I ended up going for the black as I at that time did not have a black bag for everyday/work use.
I look forward to see your new baby


----------



## Luvnlife

I'm back from our amazing trip to Paris, Florence and Venice and have started using my sac de jour souple baby and I absolutely love it!  Such an easy bag to use and I'm loving the color. My wardrobe consists of black, gray and white and this pop of color does wonders to make me feel younger and stylish. I also bought the Louis Vuitton Victorine leather wallet in navy with red trim. Perfect size for the bag and all my needs. Thanks to everyone who gave me their much needed advice. I started out thinking the black classic style and then saw the souple and fell in love. Then I saw the gray color and thought I'd stay away from black. What a shocker to me that I ended up with the red. It's not a bright red at all. Looks darker in life than in the pictures. Thanks again!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3784749
> View attachment 3784750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


 I love it!!! The LV wallet you chose goes so well…I love the marine rouge and the Victorine is such a useful compact wallet. I loved your journey. A happy story with a happy ending


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love it!!! The LV wallet you chose goes so well…I love the marine rouge and the Victorine is such a useful compact wallet. I loved your journey. A happy story with a happy ending



Thank you so much!  I'm loving the color!  Thanks too, for all of your enthusiasm!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3784749
> View attachment 3784750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from our amazing trip to Paris, Florence and Venice and have started using my sac de jour souple baby and I absolutely love it!  Such an easy bag to use and I'm loving the color. My wardrobe consists of black, gray and white and this pop of color does wonders to make me feel younger and stylish. I also bought the Louis Vuitton Victorine leather wallet in navy with red trim. Perfect size for the bag and all my needs. Thanks to everyone who gave me their much needed advice. I started out thinking the black classic style and then saw the souple and fell in love. Then I saw the gray color and thought I'd stay away from black. What a shocker to me that I ended up with the red. It's not a bright red at all. Looks darker in life than in the pictures. Thanks again!


It's a beautiful red! Congratulations!


----------



## iluvbags11

wow, that is one yummy beautiful bag! Just look at that color! Congrats!


Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3784749
> View attachment 3784750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from our amazing trip to Paris, Florence and Venice and have started using my sac de jour souple baby and I absolutely love it!  Such an easy bag to use and I'm loving the color. My wardrobe consists of black, gray and white and this pop of color does wonders to make me feel younger and stylish. I also bought the Louis Vuitton Victorine leather wallet in navy with red trim. Perfect size for the bag and all my needs. Thanks to everyone who gave me their much needed advice. I started out thinking the black classic style and then saw the souple and fell in love. Then I saw the gray color and thought I'd stay away from black. What a shocker to me that I ended up with the red. It's not a bright red at all. Looks darker in life than in the pictures. Thanks again!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

babyloove said:


> View attachment 3775817
> 
> 
> I couldn't resit anymore...



so gorgeous, so perfect - SDJ does not get any better than this - how could you resist??!
Congrats and well done!


----------



## Azula

Luvnlife said:


> Im leaving this week for my trip to Europe and sooo excited. Somewhere along the way, I'm hoping to pick up the sac de jour baby in souple leather in the dark gray color. They call it earth. At least today, that's what I'm planning on. I have just recently been considering the nano size instead, as I don't carry much in my bag, but am feeling as though the baby may give me more flexibility. I'm looking to use this as an everyday bag. I'm 5'3" and 112 lbs and I'm on the older side. Think retirement in 5 years. Anyway, just want to make sure I'm getting the right size for me. I soooo wish I could get both sizes, but will not at this time. Those of you that have both of these sizes, which do you use more?  THX!



So what did you end up getting? Can we see pics?


----------



## Azula

Azula said:


> So what did you end up getting? Can we see pics?


Ahhh sorry, I couldn't find your post, but I see it now. It's gorgeous, and I love the pop of color. That was me before my current bag, the SDJ is my first "every day" bag in black. 
CONGRATS!!!! 

(P.S. So weird that I scrolled through the posts and couldn't find your update, until I saw someone quote you).


----------



## Azula

babyloove said:


> View attachment 3775817
> 
> 
> I couldn't resit anymore...


So pretty


----------



## Luvnlife

Azula said:


> So what did you end up getting? Can we see pics?



I ended up with the baby supple in red. I just loved the color and have been enjoying the bag. I have a boring color wardrobe and the red looks great against my black white and gray clothes. The red is actually darker than it appears in the picture.


Azula said:


> Ahhh sorry, I couldn't find your post, but I see it now. It's gorgeous, and I love the pop of color. That was me before my current bag, the SDJ is my first "every day" bag in black.
> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> (P.S. So weird that I scrolled through the posts and couldn't find your update, until I saw someone quote you).



Thanks!  I'm loving the red against my boring wardrobe. Haha. I love the souple and already know I want my next to be the black or gray in the regular stiffer grained leather so it will be dressy, but that will be awhile. So glad I chose the color for me now. Such an easy everyday bag to use. THX too for all your advice while I was deciding what to get.


----------



## Azula

Luvnlife said:


> I ended up with the baby supple in red. I just loved the color and have been enjoying the bag. I have a boring color wardrobe and the red looks great against my black white and gray clothes. The red is actually darker than it appears in the picture.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm loving the red against my boring wardrobe. Haha. I love the souple and already know I want my next to be the black or gray in the regular stiffer grained leather so it will be dressy, but that will be awhile. So glad I chose the color for me now. Such an easy everyday bag to use. THX too for all your advice while I was deciding what to get.



Glad you found the one that took your breath away. And the experience of shopping at the boutique is so much fun too. Yay!!


----------



## angy

Hello laides, I'm considering à sac du jour, but I hesitate between the medium and the small. I would like to use it for work, si it must be able to fit my macbook pro 13 inches (The new version), A4 docs and my enourmous filofax a5. Plus the usual, wallet, small makeup pochette... can the small version be an option, or should I buy the medium size.

Thanks for your answerd.


----------



## Tropezienne

angy said:


> Hello laides, I'm considering à sac du jour, but I hesitate between the medium and the small. I would like to use it for work, si it must be able to fit my macbook pro 13 inches (The new version), A4 docs and my enourmous filofax a5. Plus the usual, wallet, small makeup pochette... can the small version be an option, or should I buy the medium size.
> 
> Thanks for your answerd.



The small will be too small for you. The medium will fit what you list. Enjoy your bag hunt!


----------



## MissRK_77

You definitely need medium


----------



## evelyn1021

Hello everyone, and especially those who own a newer version of Sac de Jour in Small size. I bought a SDJ Small (the old structured version, with the central compartment being NOT detachable) but then sold it because i couldn't fit my Macbook Pro 13' in it and the bag was very heavy even empty. But my love for the design never died. Soon after that, they came up with lighter leather version with the central compartment being detachable. So i have been wondering if without a central compartment, a Macbook Pro 13' would fit? Also, the new souple version is growing on me, so i wonder if a 13' Macbook Pro would fit with the bag being less stiff and structured? Thanks


----------



## angy

Thanks sooooo much ladies! Gniiii can't wait to get mine now


----------



## MissRK_77

The small is like 12.5 " in width the medium is 14.2 "


----------



## MissRK_77

I bought the Sac de jour souple in military green.  Coming tomorrow.


----------



## MissRK_77

MissRK_77 said:


> I bought the Sac de jour souple in military green.  Coming tomorrow.


Here she is.....


----------



## MissRK_77

The color is kaki military in NM it's stated as dark green


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MissRK_77 said:


> Here she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841335
> View attachment 3841336


Congrats! That's an unbelievably beautiful bag!


----------



## MissRK_77

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Congrats! That's an unbelievably beautiful bag!


Thank you so much.  Been eyeing her since March 2017....


----------



## Luvnlife

MissRK_77 said:


> Here she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841335
> View attachment 3841336



The bag is gorgeous. I love the color. Enjoy using it. Looks great in this size. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MissRK_77

Luvnlife said:


> The bag is gorgeous. I love the color. Enjoy using it. Looks great in this size. Beautiful!!!!


Thank you![emoji7]


----------



## MissRK_77

I am placing an order for a bag organizer.  Will show once it comes in. !


----------



## canyongirl

MissRK_77 said:


> Here she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841335
> View attachment 3841336



Gorgeous!!!  Love, love, love!!!


----------



## evelyn1021

MissRK_77 said:


> Here she is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841335
> View attachment 3841336


She is gorgeous! Have you tried putting an laptop in it? Do you think an MacBook Pro 13” would fit?


----------



## MissRK_77

evelyn1021 said:


> She is gorgeous! Have you tried putting an laptop in it? Do you think an MacBook Pro 13” would fit?


Yes, I would.  But, this type of leather might be too soft for the heaviness of the laptop.  In my opinion,  I think the medium in the stiffer leather might work better.  Are you able to try them and compare at a store like Neiman Marcus or something.


----------



## blackcherry88

For those who are interested and planning a trip to Hong Kong soon...

Horizon Plaza's YSL outlet has a good stock of old medium SDJs in pebbled leather and grosgrain lining, along with some small SDJs, and, surprisingly, the classic black small SDJ with suede lining and gold hardware (non-removable pouch) is now selling for less than SGD2500 after conversion (can't rmb the HKD price), which is a super good deal. Kind of kicking myself now for getting my SDJ a few months too early since I really want the classic black one, but the suede lining is kind of a turn off for me...

Anyway the outlet there is literally YSL on steroids. I was stopped from taking a photo of A. Wang era Balencaiga fall 2015 runway bag (going for arnd SGD600 after conversion!!!) at Joyce Warehouse so I only dare to sneak this pic at YSL.


----------



## angy

Great! Can't wait to see your organiser ! MissRK_77


----------



## MissRK_77

angy said:


> Great! Can't wait to see your organiser ! MissRK_77


Yeah it's coming from overseas probably needs like 3 weeks.  [emoji17]


----------



## MissRK_77

But, the lady that designs them usually sends me pics before she mails.  So, I will upload.


----------



## MissRK_77

But, the lady that designs them usually sends me pics before she mails.  So, I will upload.


----------



## MissRK_77

Oops sorry for double texting


----------



## MissRK_77

MissRK_77 said:


> I am placing an order for a bag organizer.  Will show once it comes in. !


Hello girls, the seller has sent me a pic of the finished organizer.  The color shown is what I chose and I requested she make it 12.5 x 5 x 5 to fit my medium souple sac de jour below the leather flap that is inside the bag.  If you measure it against the divider that comes with the bag, it basically reaches upto the leather part of the divider and is about 2 inches less than bag length.  The depth is also about 2 inches less than bag width.   I did that in case I want to keep the divider in the bag, but pushed back in the bag and be able to use it.


----------



## MissRK_77




----------



## jng2b

Hello! I have been loving the new Souple Sac de Jour. however, I just noticed on Nordstrom’s site that they took away the feet on the bag and replaced them with two leather straps. I don’t like this look at all and think it will make the bag wear so quickly!!  Does anyone have the bag with the leather straps on the bottom? What do you think of them?


----------



## Luvnlife

jng2b said:


> Hello! I have been loving the new Souple Sac de Jour. however, I just noticed on Nordstrom’s site that they took away the feet on the bag and replaced them with two leather straps. I don’t like this look at all and think it will make the bag wear so quickly!!  Does anyone have the bag with the leather straps on the bottom? What do you think of them?



I actually love the leather straps on the bottom.  They are thick and protective. I do not like the feet on other styles, as they are too noisy when putting my bag on a table and they also scratch other surfaces, Especially the console of my car. I may be the only person not a fan of the metal feet, but the lack of them is what also drove me to the newer souple bag. I’ve had no problem with them. I also try to never place my bag on the floor, with or without the feet.


----------



## jng2b

Luvnlife said:


> I actually love the leather straps on the bottom.  They are thick and protective. I do not like the feet on other styles, as they are too noisy when putting my bag on a table and they also scratch other surfaces, Especially the console of my car. I may be the only person not a fan of the metal feet, but the lack of them is what also drove me to the newer souple bag. I’ve had no problem with them. I also try to never place my bag on the floor, with or without the feet.



Thanks for your thoughts! I never considered that they might be even better than the feet.


----------



## MissRK_77

jng2b said:


> Hello! I have been loving the new Souple Sac de Jour. however, I just noticed on Nordstrom’s site that they took away the feet on the bag and replaced them with two leather straps. I don’t like this look at all and think it will make the bag wear so quickly!!  Does anyone have the bag with the leather straps on the bottom? What do you think of them?


Mine has the leather straps and I like them.  They don't bother me at all.


----------



## MissRK_77

Luvnlife said:


> I actually love the leather straps on the bottom.  They are thick and protective. I do not like the feet on other styles, as they are too noisy when putting my bag on a table and they also scratch other surfaces, Especially the console of my car. I may be the only person not a fan of the metal feet, but the lack of them is what also drove me to the newer souple bag. I’ve had no problem with them. I also try to never place my bag on the floor, with or without the feet.


That is exaclty how I feel about the metal feet too.


----------



## angy

I just placed an order for a black sac du jour souple in medium size and a card holder! Took the 24h delivery #cantwait


----------



## MissRK_77

angy said:


> I just placed an order for a black sac du jour souple in medium size and a card holder! Took the 24h delivery #cantwait


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Luvnlife

MissRK_77 said:


> Can't wait to see it.



You will love it!  Can't wait to see pics of it!


----------



## angy

Can't wait either! Should be there tomorrow


----------



## angy

Gniiiii she's here she's here!
So it's the Sac de jour Medium size. my macbook pro 13' and my agenda A5 filofax croc are both confortable in the bag, I still have plenty of room .
I also bought a card holder (super cute)
The leather is amazing! So soft! 
The bag is indeed supple, but it holds it's shape pretty good.


----------



## Luvnlife

angy said:


> Gniiiii she's here she's here!
> So it's the Sac de jour Medium size. my macbook pro 13' and my agenda A5 filofax croc are both confortable in the bag, I still have plenty of room .
> I also bought a card holder (super cute)
> The leather is amazing! So soft!
> The bag is indeed supple, but it holds it's shape pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 3851054
> View attachment 3851057
> View attachment 3851061
> View attachment 3851062



That is one gorgeous bag!!!!!!  Absolutely beautiful and so glad it holds everything for you. Love the card holder too. Enjoy it. It's stunning!!!!!


----------



## MissRK_77

Yup you definitely needed the medium.  Now, go enjoy it.  It's wonderful to have the option of the strap when things get to heavy.


----------



## angy

MissRK_77 said:


> Yup you definitely needed the medium.  Now, go enjoy it.  It's wonderful to have the option of the strap when things get to heavy.



You so right! Medium is the perfect size for me, and the strap option is indeed perfection. I love her so much she's next to me on my desk, can't stop watching her


----------



## angy

If you ladies have more questions don't hesitate!


----------



## bagofluxury

Does anyone own the Nano sac?!? Is it tooo small? I’m deciding if I want to purchase the Nano size


----------



## jng2b

angy said:


> Gniiiii she's here she's here!
> So it's the Sac de jour Medium size. my macbook pro 13' and my agenda A5 filofax croc are both confortable in the bag, I still have plenty of room .
> I also bought a card holder (super cute)
> The leather is amazing! So soft!
> The bag is indeed supple, but it holds it's shape pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 3851054
> View attachment 3851057
> View attachment 3851061
> View attachment 3851062



This is gorgeous. Thank you so much for the interior shots.


----------



## angy

jng2b said:


> This is gorgeous. Thank you so much for the interior shots.



If you need more pictures of what the medium size in souple can hold, i'll be more than happy to provide.


----------



## canyongirl

angy said:


> Gniiiii she's here she's here!
> So it's the Sac de jour Medium size. my macbook pro 13' and my agenda A5 filofax croc are both confortable in the bag, I still have plenty of room .
> I also bought a card holder (super cute)
> The leather is amazing! So soft!
> The bag is indeed supple, but it holds it's shape pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 3851054
> View attachment 3851057
> View attachment 3851061
> View attachment 3851062



It's beautiful, congrats and enjoy!  You will love the card holder too, it's fabulous.


----------



## Czn

bagofluxury said:


> Does anyone own the Nano sac?!? Is it tooo small? I’m deciding if I want to purchase the Nano size



I have the black pebbled leather nano & I love it!!! I’m really into Mini bags and I also don’t carry very much in my day to day. I usually just have my LV Mini pochette, Chanel card wallet, LV key cles, and iPhone 7 Plus with room to spare. I think it’s the perfect size and love that the strap is adjustable.


----------



## Luvnlife

Czn said:


> I have the black pebbled leather nano & I love it!!! I’m really into Mini bags and I also don’t carry very much in my day to day. I usually just have my LV Mini pochette, Chanel card wallet, LV key cles, and iPhone 7 Plus with room to spare. I think it’s the perfect size and love that the strap is adjustable.



Beautiful!  Just looked at the nano in the souple leather and really liked it. Enjoy!


----------



## MissRK_77

Luvnlife said:


> Beautiful!  Just looked at the nano in the souple leather and really liked it. Enjoy!


Luv the souple leather.


----------



## Luvnlife

MissRK_77 said:


> Luv the souple leather.



I have this bag in baby in red, it’s a dark red and love it and now even want one in nano. Is it crazy to get the same bag in a smaller size and different color?  Not sure I can justify it,  it want it. I’ve been using the baby since I got it in July and love the ease and look it provides.


----------



## MissRK_77

Luvnlife said:


> I have this bag in baby in red, it’s a dark red and love it and now even want one in nano. Is it crazy to get the same bag in a smaller size and different color?  Not sure I can justify it,  it want it. I’ve been using the baby since I got it in July and love the ease and look it provides.


Yeah, you posted a pic of it right?  I honestly have the medium souple and am definitely thinking of a nano in soupleor maybe in the stiff leather for evening nights out.  So, I totally understand. Lol


----------



## Luvnlife

MissRK_77 said:


> Yeah, you posted a pic of it right?  I honestly have the medium souple and am definitely thinking of a nano in soupleor maybe in the stiff leather for evening nights out.  So, I totally understand. Lol



Yes, that was me. Guess we just always want more. Haha. It keeps me working. Haven't looked at it in the stiff leather, but I have to say, I love the souple. Soooo luxurious.


----------



## Czn

Luvnlife said:


> Beautiful!  Just looked at the nano in the souple leather and really liked it. Enjoy!



Yes the souple version is beautiful too! There was a pricing error on the Saks Canadian website and they listed the black nano for $1495 and I couldn’t pass that up! They have since corrected it back to $2580!!


----------



## Luvnlife

Czn said:


> Yes the souple version is beautiful too! There was a pricing error on the Saks Canadian website and they listed the black nano for $1495 and I couldn’t pass that up! They have since corrected it back to $2580!!



WOW!  How lucky for you!  What a find. It was meant to be. Hope you are enjoying it!!


----------



## MissRK_77

Here is the organizer in action.  I pushed the divider towards the back to use as a zippered side pocket.


----------



## angy

Hello SDJ lovers, does any of you use the medium size for work? Do you transport your laptop, agenda... in it? Aren't you affraid to damage your bag? Because I have the medium souple since 3 weeks, i bought it for work, but i'm super concerned about the weight it has to carry. I try to transport only what i really need, but it's still super heavy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

angy said:


> Hello SDJ lovers, does any of you use the medium size for work? Do you transport your laptop, agenda... in it? Aren't you affraid to damage your bag? Because I have the medium souple since 3 weeks, i bought it for work, but i'm super concerned about the weight it has to carry. I try to transport only what i really need, but it's still super heavy.


In general, I wouldn't use expensive bags to carry laptops  of course they're well made and meant to carry what you want it to carry, but laptops are pretty heavy! Perhaps someone who has owned the medium for a while can chime in


----------



## Luvnlife

Do any of you own more than one SDJ in the same size?  I purchased the baby souple in red from Paris in July and absolutely love, love, love it and have used it everyday since purchasing it. I recently saw a classic style grained leather in black at Nordstrom with the blackish looking instead of bright silver lock and zipper on the inside removable pouch.  Fell in love with the classic style as well. Is it crazy to purchase the same bag again, even though it’s not the souple leather?  Also, is it a mistake to go with the darker silver lock and zipper?  The Saint Laurent logo is in silver just like the others. Nordstrom is having a 10 point day so it’s on hold for me until the end of the month. THX


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> Do any of you own more than one SDJ in the same size?  I purchased the baby souple in red from Paris in July and absolutely love, love, love it and have used it everyday since purchasing it. I recently saw a classic style grained leather in black at Nordstrom with the blackish looking instead of bright silver lock and zipper on the inside removable pouch.  Fell in love with the classic style as well. Is it crazy to purchase the same bag again, even though it’s not the souple leather?  Also, is it a mistake to go with the darker silver lock and zipper?  The Saint Laurent logo is in silver just like the others. Nordstrom is having a 10 point day so it’s on hold for me until the end of the month. THX


I'm not sure which one you're taking about, but if a bag really works for you why mess with perfection? Might as well have bags that you really love and use regardless of what they look like


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm not sure which one you're taking about, but if a bag really works for you why mess with perfection? Might as well have bags that you really love and use regardless of what they look like



It’s the grained leather sac de jour in just the regular bonded (I think that’s what it’s called) leather. It’s inlined and also has that removable zippered pouch. I think it’s just the original one before they came out with the souple leather. Thanks!


----------



## roxta

Luvnlife said:


> Do any of you own more than one SDJ in the same size?  I purchased the baby souple in red from Paris in July and absolutely love, love, love it and have used it everyday since purchasing it. I recently saw a classic style grained leather in black at Nordstrom with the blackish looking instead of bright silver lock and zipper on the inside removable pouch.  Fell in love with the classic style as well. Is it crazy to purchase the same bag again, even though it’s not the souple leather?  Also, is it a mistake to go with the darker silver lock and zipper?  The Saint Laurent logo is in silver just like the others. Nordstrom is having a 10 point day so it’s on hold for me until the end of the month. THX


I have two in the Baby size (classic style, not Souple) and if money was no object, I would get one in nude, black, taupe, white, navy, burgundy.... you get the picture. I love the Classic Baby.


----------



## Luvnlife

roxta said:


> I have two in the Baby size (classic style, not Souple) and if money was no object, I would get one in nude, black, taupe, white, navy, burgundy.... you get the picture. I love the Classic Baby.



THX. It is quite an addicting bag. Just so easy to use. I think I’m going to get the classic in black grained leather with the black enamel hardware. They do have one with the silver hardware too. Are you familiar with the black enamel, although it’s only on the lock, zippers and snaps?  I recently sold some LV and am just not liking that brand right now, which is the only reason I’m considering this purchase. It’s purely a want.  It’s the closest look to Hermes that I’ll ever own and I even think I like the the sac de jour more. Thanks again!


----------



## Luvnlife

roxta said:


> I have two in the Baby size (classic style, not Souple) and if money was no object, I would get one in nude, black, taupe, white, navy, burgundy.... you get the picture. I love the Classic Baby.



By the way, what colors do you own?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luvnlife said:


> THX. It is quite an addicting bag. Just so easy to use. I think I’m going to get the classic in black grained leather with the black enamel hardware. They do have one with the silver hardware too. Are you familiar with the black enamel, although it’s only on the lock, zippers and snaps?  I recently sold some LV and am just not liking that brand right now, which is the only reason I’m considering this purchase. It’s purely a want.  It’s the closest look to Hermes that I’ll ever own and I even think I like the the sac de jour more. Thanks again!


I've heard bad things about the black enamel hardware on here; it chips like crazy apparently!


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've heard bad things about the black enamel hardware on here; it chips like crazy apparently!



Good to know. I will have to look at it again as I’m not exactly sure what they call it when the lock and zipper is not that shiny silver. If it is black enamel and will chip, then I won’t want that coloring. THX


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've heard bad things about the black enamel hardware on here; it chips like crazy apparently!



Thinking it might be called anthracite and not black enamel.


----------



## roxta

Luvnlife said:


> By the way, what colors do you own?


Pearl Grey (Gris Perle) and Antique Pink (Rose Antic). Both from the SS17 collection with the contrast white stitching.


----------



## Luvnlife

roxta said:


> Pearl Grey (Gris Perle) and Antique Pink (Rose Antic). Both from the SS17 collection with the contrast white stitching.



Both are gorgeous colors. Do you find the bag holds it’s shape well?  I have to say, I have never enjoyed using a bag as much as I’m enjoying the sac de jour in the souple. I thought I’d get the classic style instead of the souple now just so I feel like it’s a bit different.


----------



## roxta

Luvnlife said:


> Both are gorgeous colors. Do you find the bag holds it’s shape well?  I have to say, I have never enjoyed using a bag as much as I’m enjoying the sac de jour in the souple. I thought I’d get the classic style instead of the souple now just so I feel like it’s a bit different.


It holds its shape well, but then again I always carry by the handles and never over-stuff. Because of the diagonal placement of the shoulder strap, it might get a bit wonky with time if you frequently carry it by the strap (or so I've heard).


----------



## Luvnlife

THX. This makes sense. Like you, I never overstuff my bags and really take care of them. Appreciate your input.


----------



## everland717

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone Know whether baby sac de jour comes in calfskin? 

I've emailed them but they said they do not carry but when I went down to the store, the guys showed me the box calfskin in baby. 

I'm so confuse


----------



## Luvnlife

After owning and loving my red SDJ baby in souple leather, I’ve been lusting after the classic design in black grained leather, and of course Nordstrom had one sitting right on the shelf as I was exiting the store. I knew I was in trouble after I examined it. It even was the one with the blackened hardware on the zippered pouch, lock and feet and silver Saint Laurent lettering embossed on the front and inside.  I’ve been lusting after this one and treated myself. Nordstrom matched the Saks deal of $500 off. I also made it my 10 point bonus day for Nordstrom dollars. Too good to pass up. It’s just a classic bag with nothing special, but I love the fact that it’s a classic understated bag. I don’t own a basic good quality black bag. I felt like the classic style was a tad different from my souple red version and I didn’t want the exact sMe bag in black, although there is very little difference. It really is the same bag. Can you tell I’m trying to justify this purchase. I’m just in love with all these bags. The lighting is not great in my photo and the strap is not attached.


----------



## Rani

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3890448
> 
> After owning and loving my red SDJ baby in souple leather, I’ve been lusting after the classic design in black grained leather, and of course Nordstrom had one sitting right on the shelf as I was exiting the store. I knew I was in trouble after I examined it. It even was the one with the blackened hardware on the zippered pouch, lock and feet and silver Saint Laurent lettering embossed on the front and inside.  I’ve been lusting after this one and treated myself. Nordstrom matched the Saks deal of $500 off. I also made it my 10 point bonus day for Nordstrom dollars. Too good to pass up. It’s just a classic bag with nothing special, but I love the fact that it’s a classic understated bag. I don’t own a basic good quality black bag. I felt like the classic style was a tad different from my souple red version and I didn’t want the exact sMe bag in black, although there is very little difference. It really is the same bag. Can you tell I’m trying to justify this purchase. I’m just in love with all these bags. The lighting is not great in my photo and the strap is not attached.


Congrats on your stunning bag! I am sure you will love carrying her.


----------



## BlueCherry

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3890448
> 
> After owning and loving my red SDJ baby in souple leather, I’ve been lusting after the classic design in black grained leather, and of course Nordstrom had one sitting right on the shelf as I was exiting the store. I knew I was in trouble after I examined it. It even was the one with the blackened hardware on the zippered pouch, lock and feet and silver Saint Laurent lettering embossed on the front and inside.  I’ve been lusting after this one and treated myself. Nordstrom matched the Saks deal of $500 off. I also made it my 10 point bonus day for Nordstrom dollars. Too good to pass up. It’s just a classic bag with nothing special, but I love the fact that it’s a classic understated bag. I don’t own a basic good quality black bag. I felt like the classic style was a tad different from my souple red version and I didn’t want the exact sMe bag in black, although there is very little difference. It really is the same bag. Can you tell I’m trying to justify this purchase. I’m just in love with all these bags. The lighting is not great in my photo and the strap is not attached.



 

I too love the SDJ and also trying to justify a second one. This new one one in all black is fabulous, the fact it’s understated is why these bags are so special. And what a fantastic deal you got, the fact you were already lusting after it, the points and treating yourself makes it extra special for you. Do enjoy. Would love to see a photo of both together...


----------



## Luvnlife

Rani said:


> Congrats on your stunning bag! I am sure you will love carrying her.



Thank you!


----------



## Luvnlife

BigCherry said:


> I too love the SDJ and also trying to justify a second one. This new one one in all black is fabulous, the fact it’s understated is why these bags are so special. And what a fantastic deal you got, the fact you were already lusting after it, the points and treating yourself makes it extra special for you. Do enjoy. Would love to see a photo of both together...



Thank you. I had actually seen the bag a few weeks ago and the SA at Nordstrom was holding it for me, when I decided against it and had her put it back. It’s totally a want not a need. Then I happened to be in Nordstrom yesterday, and there it was right on the shelf locked up. I almost didn’t even walk over to it. It it was calling out to me and the rest is history and I do love it. I’ll take a picture while using it during the week.


----------



## shoegirl1221

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3890448
> 
> After owning and loving my red SDJ baby in souple leather, I’ve been lusting after the classic design in black grained leather, and of course Nordstrom had one sitting right on the shelf as I was exiting the store. I knew I was in trouble after I examined it. It even was the one with the blackened hardware on the zippered pouch, lock and feet and silver Saint Laurent lettering embossed on the front and inside.  I’ve been lusting after this one and treated myself. Nordstrom matched the Saks deal of $500 off. I also made it my 10 point bonus day for Nordstrom dollars. Too good to pass up. It’s just a classic bag with nothing special, but I love the fact that it’s a classic understated bag. I don’t own a basic good quality black bag. I felt like the classic style was a tad different from my souple red version and I didn’t want the exact sMe bag in black, although there is very little difference. It really is the same bag. Can you tell I’m trying to justify this purchase. I’m just in love with all these bags. The lighting is not great in my photo and the strap is not attached.



I think it's beautiful. I just ordered a small taupe souple sdj from saks and am so excited to receive it. However, I am also contemplating getting a like new pearl grey classic with white top stitch second hand. I think the souple and classic are different enough to justify having both, the bag is just really understated and a great design.


----------



## Luvnlife

shoegirl1221 said:


> I think it's beautiful. I just ordered a small taupe souple sdj from saks and am so excited to receive it. However, I am also contemplating getting a like new pearl grey classic with white top stitch second hand. I think the souple and classic are different enough to justify having both, the bag is just really understated and a great design.



Your taupe souple will be beautiful. Such a great neutral color. Take some pics when it arrives. I did see the pearl grey classic as well and that is also beautiful. You have great taste.  I so love all these bags in every color. Congrats to you.


----------



## helennyc95

First time poster, but I here to share a horror story with Farfetch with my second sac de jour souple. I was notified that they would be using a "partner" to fulfill orders, and my bag shipped from Italy to NYC. I was so excited to get my bag today (DHL only took 2 days) but when I opened, I was so shocked and felt like throwing up to see a reasonably big box, twice the size of the nano sac de jour, WITH NO PADDING, and the bag inside the dust bag. That was it. I nervously opened the bag to find a DENT on the bag, there was no stuffing, and the farfetch tag included a POINTY JAGGED edge with no protection from the leather. I am HORRIFIED, and needed to share this with the community. NEVER order from Farfetch! I am disgusted by they use a partner like that.


----------



## bunnii32211

I am a small bag girl and I was so excited to snatch this beauty during black friday for almost 20% off and tax free!!! I also have a classic nano sac de jour in red but I must say, I love the souple leather much more than the classic smooth leather. The bag feels lighter and more durable. I also love how easy it is to access the stuff I put in the bag compared to the classic version...The opening in the classic nano size is too small and rigid, making the bag not functional at all. I am sooo happy with this purchase and can see myself using this bag for the many years to come


----------



## glamer

angy said:


> Gniiiii she's here she's here!
> So it's the Sac de jour Medium size. my macbook pro 13' and my agenda A5 filofax croc are both confortable in the bag, I still have plenty of room .
> I also bought a card holder (super cute)
> The leather is amazing! So soft!
> The bag is indeed supple, but it holds it's shape pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 3851054
> View attachment 3851057
> View attachment 3851061
> View attachment 3851062



I'm thinking about this bag for work, too. Do you have any shots of how the laptop fits in the bag? Thanks.

Love the cardholder!


----------



## Luvnlife

Luvnlife said:


> View attachment 3890448
> 
> After owning and loving my red SDJ baby in souple leather, I’ve been lusting after the classic design in black grained leather, and of course Nordstrom had one sitting right on the shelf as I was exiting the store. I knew I was in trouble after I examined it. It even was the one with the blackened hardware on the zippered pouch, lock and feet and silver Saint Laurent lettering embossed on the front and inside.  I’ve been lusting after this one and treated myself. Nordstrom matched the Saks deal of $500 off. I also made it my 10 point bonus day for Nordstrom dollars. Too good to pass up. It’s just a classic bag with nothing special, but I love the fact that it’s a classic understated bag. I don’t own a basic good quality black bag. I felt like the classic style was a tad different from my souple red version and I didn’t want the exact sMe bag in black, although there is very little difference. It really is the same bag. Can you tell I’m trying to justify this purchase. I’m just in love with all these bags. The lighting is not great in my photo and the strap is not attached.


----------



## Luvnlife

Just an update to my bag posted above. I unfortunately ended up returning it. The price was great and I thought it was the one for me, but when I put my items in it and tried it at home, I couldn’t get past the strap placement and the bag swaying as I walked around my house. It didn’t take me long to realize, I need to stay with the souple version. Soooo sad. I returned it to Nordstrom and then stopped in to the Saint Laurent boutique to look at the souple baby in croc. They had a very dark navy that was to die for. I also like the black but something about that navy just kept calling out to me. No, I didn’t purchase it, as I was thinking black, but it is on my radar. The croc in souple is a bit stiffer than the grained leather which is still fine for me. Has anyone seen the baby souple croc in navy or black? Any opinions on these colors? THX


----------



## MissRK_77

Luvnlife said:


> Just an update to my bag posted above. I unfortunately ended up returning it. The price was great and I thought it was the one for me, but when I put my items in it and tried it at home, I couldn’t get past the strap placement and the bag swaying as I walked around my house. It didn’t take me long to realize, I need to stay with the souple version. Soooo sad. I returned it to Nordstrom and then stopped in to the Saint Laurent boutique to look at the souple baby in croc. They had a very dark navy that was to die for. I also like the black but something about that navy just kept calling out to me. No, I didn’t purchase it, as I was thinking black, but it is on my radar. The croc in souple is a bit stiffer than the grained leather which is still fine for me. Has anyone seen the baby souple croc in navy or black? Any opinions on these colors? THX


I personally love the souple as well.  I have one too.  I have seen the croc souple on the website and I didn't like it.  My mom saw it in person and she opted for the classic style SDJ in croc embossed.


----------



## MissRK_77

But, navy is a nice color


----------



## Luvnlife

MissRK_77 said:


> But, navy is a nice color



Funny how we all like something different. I already own a baby souple and didn’t want the identical leather in a second which is why I’m looking at the croc. The croc in the classic style is a bit too structured and formal for my taste and again the shoulder/crossbody strap is a bit wonky when I walk. I have to say I wasn’t sure I liked it from the website but upon seeing it firsthand thought it was a beauty. My bag is red so I was looking to get the black, however that navy was quite nice. I’m not ready to purchase yet, so I’ll think about it. What color do you own?


----------



## MissRK_77

Luvnlife said:


> Funny how we all like something different. I already own a baby souple and didn’t want the identical leather in a second which is why I’m looking at the croc. The croc in the classic style is a bit too structured and formal for my taste and again the shoulder/crossbody strap is a bit wonky when I walk. I have to say I wasn’t sure I liked it from the website but upon seeing it firsthand thought it was a beauty. My bag is red so I was looking to get the black, however that navy was quite nice. I’m not ready to purchase yet, so I’ll think about it. What color do you own?


I own the green color


----------



## Luvnlife

Beautiful color. I remember seeing your post on it. Great taste!


----------



## MissRK_77

Luvnlife said:


> Beautiful color. I remember seeing your post on it. Great taste!


Thanks.


----------



## roxta

Luvnlife said:


> Just an update to my bag posted above. I unfortunately ended up returning it. The price was great and I thought it was the one for me, but when I put my items in it and tried it at home, I couldn’t get past the strap placement and the bag swaying as I walked around my house. It didn’t take me long to realize, I need to stay with the souple version. Soooo sad. I returned it to Nordstrom and then stopped in to the Saint Laurent boutique to look at the souple baby in croc. They had a very dark navy that was to die for. I also like the black but something about that navy just kept calling out to me. No, I didn’t purchase it, as I was thinking black, but it is on my radar. The croc in souple is a bit stiffer than the grained leather which is still fine for me. Has anyone seen the baby souple croc in navy or black? Any opinions on these colors? THX


I carry my SDJs by the top handles 90% of the time so the strap placement for either version doesn't really make much of a difference to me. When the Souple first came out (and I started the thread on it), I made a note of the reasons why I prefer the classic and months later I still feel exactly the same:

The classic has metal feet and as a result, the base of my SDJs with white stitching are pristine. I can't count the number of situations and places I've been in where I've had no choice but to set the bags down and been so thankful they have feet. I cannot deal with the Souple and the leather pieces it has on the base instead of actual feet.

The inner pouches of the classic are full leather and can be easily wiped clean. Again, I take my pouches out to clean occasionally and notice that they are also pristine. I doubt the canvas portion of the Souple pouches will hold up this well over time or are as simple to maintain.
As with the pouches, my classics have a smooth leather lining which can also be wiped clean (and marks seem to buff out completely with just my fingers or a little cream leather cleaner). The Souples are lined in suede, which is more luxurious but even harder to care for than canvas. Plus, I believe the suede lining makes the bag heavier as well. I'm happy to forego a little extra luxury on the inside of the bag if it makes maintenance easier overall.

I love that there is no visible hardware on the classic (unless I choose to expose the padlock) and even the clasps of the shoulder strap are hidden because of where they attach inside the bag. I can wear gold, silver or gunmetal jewelry and there is no obvious clash either way. 

I also feel that the simple buckle system on the classic shoulder strap is so much more functional (easy/quick to change from one length to another) and elegant looking compared to the stud+notch one on the Souple shoulder strap.
Overall, I would choose a classic over a Souple any day, especially if I wanted to add a croc SDJ to my collection. With croc being such a statement, "look at me" material as it is, I think that the addition of the studs and metal plaque on the Souple detracts from the beauty of the croc texture. Too much fuss, and imagine what that beautiful croc texture on the "non-feet" will look like after a year or two of wear...


----------



## Luvnlife

roxta said:


> I carry my SDJs by the top handles 90% of the time so the strap placement for either version doesn't really make much of a difference to me. When the Souple first came out (and I started the thread on it), I made a note of the reasons why I prefer the classic and months later I still feel exactly the same:
> 
> The classic has metal feet and as a result, the base of my SDJs with white stitching are pristine. I can't count the number of situations and places I've been in where I've had no choice but to set the bags down and been so thankful they have feet. I cannot deal with the Souple and the leather pieces it has on the base instead of actual feet.
> 
> The inner pouches of the classic are full leather and can be easily wiped clean. Again, I take my pouches out to clean occasionally and notice that they are also pristine. I doubt the canvas portion of the Souple pouches will hold up this well over time or are as simple to maintain.
> As with the pouches, my classics have a smooth leather lining which can also be wiped clean (and marks seem to buff out completely with just my fingers or a little cream leather cleaner). The Souples are lined in suede, which is more luxurious but even harder to care for than canvas. Plus, I believe the suede lining makes the bag heavier as well. I'm happy to forego a little extra luxury on the inside of the bag if it makes maintenance easier overall.
> 
> I love that there is no visible hardware on the classic (unless I choose to expose the padlock) and even the clasps of the shoulder strap are hidden because of where they attach inside the bag. I can wear gold, silver or gunmetal jewelry and there is no obvious clash either way.
> 
> I also feel that the simple buckle system on the classic shoulder strap is so much more functional (easy/quick to change from one length to another) and elegant looking compared to the stud+notch one on the Souple shoulder strap.
> Overall, I would choose a classic over a Souple any day, especially if I wanted to add a croc SDJ to my collection. With croc being such a statement, "look at me" material as it is, I think that the addition of the studs and metal plaque on the Souple detracts from the beauty of the croc texture. Too much fuss, and imagine what that beautiful croc texture on the "non-feet" will look like after a year or two of wear...




I really appreciate your insight. To me there are pro and cons to each. I love using my souple because it is more casual and I always use it crossbody. I grab it by the handles then it’s crossbody. My lifestyle is casual. I’m a teacher and dress classic yet more casual. I honestly don’t usually even use it for work. There is something I do like about the classic style which is why I was drawn to it. Maybe I have to try it again and get used to the straps or get another souple or find another bag altogether. Can you tell I’m unsure. The feet on the bottom don’t bother me either way. Sometimes I don’t like the scratching sound of the feet but they do protect. I don’t have a nice black bag which is why I was looking at it in the basic black leather to start with. I do not like the look of the croc in the classic style. It looks too formal for me. I do however like the black leather in classic.  I’ll have to decide but I do appreciate your insight. THX


----------



## qgo

For those of you who have the Nano SDJ, I have a few questions:

1. Do you find that the open-concept of the bag makes you worried that you're going to lose the contents of your bag?

2. Have you ever lost contents of your bag or had a spill? (Yikes.)

3. What fits in your bag?

4. Can you post a picture of your Nano SDJ?


----------



## Vvicky

.


----------



## irin_c

I'm finally coming around to getting a new SDJ bag (Yay!), but very torn between these two options:
- Designer Color: 2031 (Dark cognac colour, which I believe this is the AW17 release)
View attachment 3916315

- versus Deisgner Color: 2745 (Lighter brown color from this SS18 season)
View attachment 3916321

Both of the colors are so spot-on to me (and my wardrobe options) that I wouldn't have minded getting both colors, but I have made a promise to myself to not get more than one of any single bag model so I can have some varieties in my bag collection, and as this will be my only SDJ, I'm wondering what you guys think of each color? Which would you choose?


----------



## jng2b

irin_c said:


> I'm finally coming around to getting a new SDJ bag (Yay!), but very torn between these two options:
> - Designer Color: 2031 (Dark cognac colour, which I believe this is the AW17 release)
> View attachment 3916315
> 
> - versus Deisgner Color: 2745 (Lighter brown color from this SS18 season)
> View attachment 3916321
> 
> Both of the colors are so spot-on to me (and my wardrobe options) that I wouldn't have minded getting both colors, but I have made a promise to myself to not get more than one of any single bag model so I can have some varieties in my bag collection, and as this will be my only SDJ, I'm wondering what you guys think of each color? Which would you choose?



I LOVE that shiny dark cognac color and almost bought it myself. It was 30% off on farfetch, up until recently when I noticed it was only 10% off [emoji22].   I just ordered a preowned one myself, in a dark blue color from 2016 I think. I can’t wait - I’ve been wanting the bag forever!!!


----------



## irin_c

jng2b said:


> I LOVE that shiny dark cognac color and almost bought it myself. It was 30% off on farfetch, up until recently when I noticed it was only 10% off [emoji22].   I just ordered a preowned one myself, in a dark blue color from 2016 I think. I can’t wait - I’ve been wanting the bag forever!!!



Thanks jng2b, I'm actually looking Farfetch to buy them as well 

Though I see that the price of the shiny cognac leather  ($3500 with 10% discount) is even higher than the croc-embossed one ($3400, no discount), not mention the grained leather version ($3200, no discount), do you know happen to know why that is?

Sad to missed the 30% period, but I'm excited for the arrival of your new baby! Please share some photos when it arrives, I would love to see how it look on you!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

So pleased to share my first Saint Laurent,   in the baby size.  I snagged this from Fashionphile in brand new condition.  I've been eyeing this designer for a few years and decided to start with this lovely snake trimmed style.  When I saw that it came with the snake pouch I felt better about this purchase.


----------



## MissRK_77

elisabettaverde said:


> So pleased to share my first Saint Laurent,   in the baby size.  I snagged this from Fashionphile in brand new condition.  I've been eyeing this designer for a few years and decided to start with this lovely snake trimmed style.  When I saw that it came with the snake pouch I felt better about this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924782
> View attachment 3924783


Now that is a nice pouch you can wear out.  Congrats on your purchase.  Unfortunately, I don't have the same advantage with mine[emoji17] .


----------



## natalia0128

elisabettaverde said:


> So pleased to share my first Saint Laurent,   in the baby size.  I snagged this from Fashionphile in brand new condition.  I've been eyeing this designer for a few years and decided to start with this lovely snake trimmed style.  When I saw that it came with the snake pouch I felt better about this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924782
> View attachment 3924783


my bag is same color as yours but not with the snake trimmed style. pretty [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## jng2b

I just posted these in the other Saint Laurent thread but I wanted to post them here as well. My new Sac de Jour! It was brand new but half of retail price on Yoogi’s. I am using it without the pouch.


----------



## jng2b

Okay, so I can't stop gushing about this bag.  It looks so polished, elegant and effortlessly sophisticated.  It looks under the radar but high end at the same time.  And not only that, but it is also super easy to use and carry!  It's the perfect combo.  I have so many bags that either look great but are fussy to carry, or are just too casual but easy and enjoyable to use.  This is the ultimate perfect combo.  I've been looking for a bag to fit this function for so long.  I've wanted a sac de jour for years, and I'm so lucky to have finally scored an amazing one!  I highly recommend this particular model.  The interior is unlined and smooth, making it super lightweight and flexible.  The ability to remove the pouch is just genius - some people prefer that high level of organization, and yet others prefer a nice wide open tote (as I do!).  This gives you both options in one bag.  And this color is just astounding - as I mentioned in my other post, it varies from a beautiful navy, nearly black, to a bright rich royal blue, depending on the light.  I can't yet speak for durability because I just got it, but my other Saint Laurent bag (the monogram chevron tote) has been holding up very well for over a year and has a similar pebbled leather.  I highly recommend this bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Am I the only one who always have problems with SDJ? Had three and they were all faulty after less than 2 months.


----------



## irin_c

1st week anniversary of my new cognac SDJ baby. These bags are really awesome in term of usage, it fits my new 12" macbook perfectly. I think I got more than 5 random compliments since I got the new babe, and I have just carrying it to work for several days!


----------



## irin_c

dangerouscurves said:


> Am I the only one who always have problems with SDJ? Had three and they were all faulty after less than 2 months.


What went wrong with your three? I havn't heard much of problem stories with these bag except on the weight issues.


----------



## highend

irin_c said:


> 1st week anniversary of my new cognac SDJ baby. These bags are really awesome in term of usage, it fits my new 12" macbook perfectly. I think I got more than 5 random compliments since I got the new babe, and I have just carrying it to work for several days!
> View attachment 3931697
> 
> View attachment 3931696


Looks great....way better than the online pics.  Enjoy!


----------



## dangerouscurves

irin_c said:


> What went wrong with your three? I havn't heard much of problem stories with these bag except on the weight issues.



First SDJ: the leather peeled on on the corners, not the paint, but the leather it self! 
Second SDJ: Same problem.
Third SDJ: The handles cracked


----------



## queenado

jng2b said:


> I just posted these in the other Saint Laurent thread but I wanted to post them here as well. My new Sac de Jour! It was brand new but half of retail price on Yoogi’s. I am using it without the pouch.
> View attachment 3929323
> View attachment 3929324
> View attachment 3929326
> View attachment 3929328
> View attachment 3929330


This bag looks really nice on you and its a great colour, do you know the name of this colour or when it was released? Thanks


----------



## roxta

dangerouscurves said:


> First SDJ: the leather peeled on on the corners, not the paint, but the leather it self!
> Second SDJ: Same problem.
> Third SDJ: The handles cracked


I have two SDJs - returned two brand new ones previously because one had crooked stitching and the other had edge paint smeared on the leather. The two I kept aren't perfect but "good enough" (which is normal for Saint Laurent standards).


----------



## irin_c

dangerouscurves said:


> First SDJ: the leather peeled on on the corners, not the paint, but the leather it self!
> Second SDJ: Same problem.
> Third SDJ: The handles cracked



I just talked about with some girlfriends, seems a lot of us had hit a jackpot and got a defective YSL bag at least one in the shopping-lifetime it seems. I only had a Kate and a SDJ and have been lucky enough to be getting non-defective products, but I will be sure to be on the fence while buying a YSL bag from now on.


----------



## Venessa84

dangerouscurves said:


> First SDJ: the leather peeled on on the corners, not the paint, but the leather it self!
> Second SDJ: Same problem.
> Third SDJ: The handles cracked



Sorry to read this. I’ve had mine for almost 2 years and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Venessa84

jng2b said:


> I LOVE that shiny dark cognac color and almost bought it myself. It was 30% off on farfetch, up until recently when I noticed it was only 10% off [emoji22].   I just ordered a preowned one myself, in a dark blue color from 2016 I think. I can’t wait - I’ve been wanting the bag forever!!!



Did you make a decision? Doesn’t seem like you can go wrong with either. I would probably go with the 2nd one.


----------



## Venessa84

elisabettaverde said:


> So pleased to share my first Saint Laurent,   in the baby size.  I snagged this from Fashionphile in brand new condition.  I've been eyeing this designer for a few years and decided to start with this lovely snake trimmed style.  When I saw that it came with the snake pouch I felt better about this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924782
> View attachment 3924783



Wow! What a great find. I remember seeing this on sale at Neimans a while back. I hope you’re enjoying her.


----------



## Venessa84

jng2b said:


> I just posted these in the other Saint Laurent thread but I wanted to post them here as well. My new Sac de Jour! It was brand new but half of retail price on Yoogi’s. I am using it without the pouch.
> View attachment 3929323
> View attachment 3929324
> View attachment 3929326
> View attachment 3929328
> View attachment 3929330



I do love a good navy bag! You’re rocking it!!!


----------



## irin_c

Venessa84 said:


> Did you make a decision? Doesn’t seem like you can go wrong with either. I would probably go with the 2nd one.


I did go with the dark cognac, and more than please with the decision. A true classic. I posted some photos of it in several last thread.


----------



## Venessa84

irin_c said:


> I did go with the dark cognac, and more than please with the decision. A true classic. I posted some photos of it in several last thread.


Oh just looked back and saw it.  It's gorgeous.  Great choice!!  Even better than the stock pics.


----------



## jng2b

queenado said:


> This bag looks really nice on you and its a great colour, do you know the name of this colour or when it was released? Thanks



Thank you! I do not know the color unfortunately. I think it is from 2016. It is the very specific model that has no lining.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Venessa84 said:


> Wow! What a great find. I remember seeing this on sale at Neimans a while back. I hope you’re enjoying her.


Thanks, it's just a bit challenging to make items fit easily into the bag.  It's on the small side for me but it's just a weekend bag.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I never thought of Birkin when I saw this bag. Well it is not completely different from a Birkin, but, to my eyes, it doesn't remind me of a birkin that much at all? It is two completely different "feels" about the two bags, IMO. If it even had a front flap or something.. but it hasn't even that? There are bags way more birkin-like than this!


----------



## *KLB*

I am torn between the black and black grained leather - anyone have any thoughts on either? I like the look of both so I'm finding it difficult to make a decision...


----------



## drmindylahiri

I got a beautiful small black smooth leather SDJ about a month ago and I'm in love! It is my first luxury bag purchase, and I had been mulling over which bag to purchase for over a year. To my surprise (I hadn't seen this discussed on this thread--or maybe I just missed it ), they offered free engraving of the SDJ lock with my initials. They shipped the lock to the New York Saint Laurent where it was engraved and I got the lock in the mail a few days later. It really adds a personal touch to the bag.


----------



## baghagg

drmindylahiri said:


> I got a beautiful small black smooth leather SDJ about a month ago and I'm in love! It is my first luxury bag purchase, and I had been mulling over which bag to purchase for over a year. To my surprise (I hadn't seen this discussed on this thread--or maybe I just missed it ), they offered free engraving of the SDJ lock with my initials. They shipped the lock to the New York Saint Laurent where it was engraved and I got the lock in the mail a few days later. It really adds a personal touch to the bag.


Wow I never once heard of this engraving,  and my one and only SDJ is also smooth black leather with pink leather lining..   please post pics,  would love to see this!


----------



## drmindylahiri

baghagg said:


> Wow I never once heard of this engraving,  and my one and only SDJ is also smooth black leather with pink leather lining..   please post pics,  would love to see this!


----------



## xox.lacherie

jazztonish said:


> Hey, thanks! However, I ended up purchasing the grey one. It matches with me and the clothes I wear daily. But SDJ is definitely a timeless bag. It's also light and unexpectedly holds a lot of my stuff. I'd to recommend those who's still reluctant about this bag to change their mind since this bag is absolutely gorgeous and understated in real life. It's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby SDJ with her big sister Mini Cabas Chyc in lamb skin.




Stunning! What a beauty! Do you think it's heavy at all?


----------



## Venessa84

drmindylahiri said:


> View attachment 3950301
> View attachment 3950302
> View attachment 3950303



OMG! I had no idea. I would’ve jumped all over this if I knew. I wonder if I still have the option.


----------



## baghagg

drmindylahiri said:


> View attachment 3950301
> View attachment 3950302
> View attachment 3950303


Wow!  I love it more than I even thought possible!  Thank you for sharing your pics.


----------



## xox.lacherie

Czn said:


> I have the black pebbled leather nano & I love it!!! I’m really into Mini bags and I also don’t carry very much in my day to day. I usually just have my LV Mini pochette, Chanel card wallet, LV key cles, and iPhone 7 Plus with room to spare. I think it’s the perfect size and love that the strap is adjustable.



Beautiful bag! May I ask how tall are you? 
I carry around the same amount of stuff as you, and I've been torn on the Nano or Baby, but I think I'll go ahead and get the Nano


----------



## Czn

xox.lacherie said:


> Beautiful bag! May I ask how tall are you?
> I carry around the same amount of stuff as you, and I've been torn on the Nano or Baby, but I think I'll go ahead and get the Nano



I’m 5’2” so slightly on the shorter side but the strap is adjustable . The nano is a beautiful bag! Hope you’re able to find the one you’re looking for!


----------



## happy.daze

Hello Purse-lovers! I'm on the market for a SDJ in baby size, but would like a bit of advice please. From the photos on Baby SDJ bags on the YSL website, the 'grained leather' models seem to come with a detachable central pouch, whereas the 'smooth leather' models do not?!?!

1) Baby SDJ in Pearl Grey grained leather with removable leather pouch
2) Baby SDJ in Fog Grey smooth leather with...nothing

Price is identical. If this is the case, it will obviously contribution to my decision making!

Many thanks, everyone!


----------



## canyongirl

happy.daze said:


> Hello Purse-lovers! I'm on the market for a SDJ in baby size, but would like a bit of advice please. From the photos on Baby SDJ bags on the YSL website, the 'grained leather' models seem to come with a detachable central pouch, whereas the 'smooth leather' models do not?!?!
> 
> 1) Baby SDJ in Pearl Grey grained leather with removable leather pouch
> 2) Baby SDJ in Fog Grey smooth leather with...nothing
> 
> Price is identical. If this is the case, it will obviously contribution to my decision making!
> 
> Many thanks, everyone!



I have a grained leather baby SDJ and it does have a removable pouch.  It's such a wonderful and versatile bag and I love the little pouch!  I can't speak for the smooth leather version having a pouch or not?


----------



## lookdujour237

happy.daze said:


> Hello Purse-lovers! I'm on the market for a SDJ in baby size, but would like a bit of advice please. From the photos on Baby SDJ bags on the YSL website, the 'grained leather' models seem to come with a detachable central pouch, whereas the 'smooth leather' models do not?!?!
> 
> 1) Baby SDJ in Pearl Grey grained leather with removable leather pouch
> 2) Baby SDJ in Fog Grey smooth leather with...nothing
> 
> Price is identical. If this is the case, it will obviously contribution to my decision making!
> 
> Many thanks, everyone!




Hi! Im on the market for the same bag too! Although i will be choosing between asphalt grey and fog grey (once im in the boutique) , but same size as you, im just waiting for my next trip to go buy it. I've posted a question on this forum somewhere , asking to compare the two colors, because i havent seen them in real life , but no one answered . Im looking for souple version though, and you? So to answer your question - i think all baby SDJ sizes come with pouch ... alhtough now that i think of it - i've seen one rigid bordeaux SDJ in a multibrand store in december and i think the pouch inside was not detachable , like it was attached inside? Ok, sorry, im not much help haha )). I just wanted to comment and say good luck with your next bag acquisition, as a fellow bag lover and YSL aficionado im rooting for you, and please share some pics when u get one . Cheers .


----------



## happy.daze

lookdujour237 said:


> Im looking for souple version though, and you?



The souple version looks edgy and cool- an excellent choice, but I think the classic may suit my personal style a little more! Trying to decide whether to go for grainy or smooth leather. Grainy would be more practical and more resistant to wear, but they seem to only be going it with contrast white stitching with their greys this season...

Best of luck with your search for your perfect YSL


----------



## linda2705

My baby sac de jour in grainy leather in the colour taupe which is still currently on the website! It's such an easy neutral bag. I love the detachable pouch. It can be used to section the bag or it can be taken out for more room. At first I wasn't too sure about the white stitching, but honestly in person, it's so much more stunning than the photos on the website.

My only complaint is that when I received it, the 's' in Paris on the logo foil of the bag was slightly faded already. I purchased it through the Saint Laurent website and didn't want to go through the process of returning it. But all in all, I think it's the perfect bag in the perfect colour =)


----------



## lookdujour237

happy.daze said:


> The souple version looks edgy and cool- an excellent choice, but I think the classic may suit my personal style a little more! Trying to decide whether to go for grainy or smooth leather. Grainy would be more practical and more resistant to wear, but they seem to only be going it with contrast white stitching with their greys this season...
> 
> Best of luck with your search for your perfect YSL


I got my new bag! So happy I waited to go to Dubai to get it. Loving the color . It’s fog by the way. Did you find yours?


----------



## Luvnlife

lookdujour237 said:


> I got my new bag! So happy I waited to go to Dubai to get it. Loving the color . It’s fog by the way. Did you find yours?



Your bag is gorgeous!!!!  Enjoy it. I love the souple versions. The leather feels amazing. Such great quality.


----------



## Schmashley

Hello! I came across the grained leather supple 36 duffle in “like new” condition on Yoogi’s for $1575 and wondering if it’s too good to be true? The price is just much lower than anything else I’ve come across. Thoughts? https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...leather-sac-de-jour-supple-duffle-36-bag.html


----------



## img

Schmashley said:


> Hello! I came across the grained leather supple 36 duffle in “like new” condition on Yoogi’s for $1575 and wondering if it’s too good to be true? The price is just much lower than anything else I’ve come across. Thoughts? https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...leather-sac-de-jour-supple-duffle-36-bag.html


They only sell authentic bags.  I say go for it!


----------



## MissRK_77

Schmashley said:


> Hello! I came across the grained leather supple 36 duffle in “like new” condition on Yoogi’s for $1575 and wondering if it’s too good to be true? The price is just much lower than anything else I’ve come across. Thoughts? https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...leather-sac-de-jour-supple-duffle-36-bag.html


Probably because it's the duffle version.  Even in retail the duffle is priced lower.  Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## Venessa84

This pic was taken a very long time ago but never posted here.  I was excited when I found these Tributes to match my SDJ.


----------



## Kayceedee88

jng2b said:


> I just posted these in the other Saint Laurent thread but I wanted to post them here as well. My new Sac de Jour! It was brand new but half of retail price on Yoogi’s. I am using it without the pouch.
> View attachment 3929323
> View attachment 3929324
> View attachment 3929326
> View attachment 3929328
> View attachment 3929330


May ask which size this is?


----------



## parissmagic

HI everyone
What do you think of the "souple" leather ? In photo, I don't really like it because I like structured handbags... Does the souple leather make the bag structured too ?


----------



## Yaszmeen

Hello all. I've recently purchased a baby SDJ in black. Just wondering one thing though... the bottom of the bag does not have studs like I've seen posted here. Instead it has 2 flat panels as shown in the photo I attached. Is this bag even authentic? Worrying now.. The padlock and keys etc have the "Saint Laurent" stamping though.


----------



## Luvnlife

Yaszmeen said:


> Hello all. I've recently purchased a baby SDJ in black. Just wondering one thing though... the bottom of the bag does not have studs like I've seen posted here. Instead it has 2 flat panels as shown in the photo I attached. Is this bag even authentic? Worrying now.. The padlock and keys etc have the "Saint Laurent" stamping though.



The newer souple version of the sac de jour has this bottom. I actually prefer it over the studs, as the studs are noisy when setting the bag down and can end up scratching surfaces. What you have is a reinforced piece of the leather on both sides of the bottom. I love the souple version and of course black is classic. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Enigmau

Hi everyone,
I was looking into getting a baby sac de jour in moroder leather. The leather looks so unique and beautiful in the photos, I was wondering how durable would it be. I did not happen to see many reviews of it. Does anyone happen to own one ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## Yaszmeen

Luvnlife said:


> The newer souple version of the sac de jour has this bottom. I actually prefer it over the studs, as the studs are noisy when setting the bag down and can end up scratching surfaces. What you have is a reinforced piece of the leather on both sides of the bottom. I love the souple version and of course black is classic. Enjoy your bag!



Thanks for clarifying this! And yes black is classic!


----------



## melblvoe

Joining in


----------



## hermesdreams

My first Saint Laurent ❤️ Got it from a reseller at a very good price..


----------



## Yaszmeen

Is it just me or is the strap on the SDJ a tad long? I have the one with the adjustable strap and even on the last hole, the strap is still long on me. Comes to slightly lower than my waist.. Is there a way around this?


----------



## melblvoe

Yaszmeen said:


> Is it just me or is the strap on the SDJ a tad long? I have the one with the adjustable strap and even on the last hole, the strap is still long on me. Comes to slightly lower than my waist.. Is there a way around this?


I feel the strap length is very personal. I didn't find it too long, for me the shortest setting is perfect for shoulder carry and the third setting is perfect for cross body. 
Alternatively, maybe add more holes on the strap?


----------



## Luvnlife

Yaszmeen said:


> Is it just me or is the strap on the SDJ a tad long? I have the one with the adjustable strap and even on the last hole, the strap is still long on me. Comes to slightly lower than my waist.. Is there a way around this?



Do you have the souple or classic SDJ?  I have the souple and I think the strap on the souple is longer. I’m 5’3” and wear it crossbody. There are 7 adjustments for length. I wear it on the second to longest length. Not a problem to shorten it and use it on my shoulder. I also tend to wear it low on my hip when worn crossbody. I love the length of it and all the adjustment possibilities. It’s my favorite bag ever!!!!!


----------



## Yaszmeen

melblvoe said:


> I feel the strap length is very personal. I didn't find it too long, for me the shortest setting is perfect for shoulder carry and the third setting is perfect for cross body.
> Alternatively, maybe add more holes on the strap?


I have it on the shortest setting too. It's perfect for cross body but when I carry it on my shoulder it keeps bumping my hips if you know what I mean haha.. I was thinking of adding more holes, however, call me crazy, another part of me is just not too keen on changing the look of this bag. Guess I gotta get used to it, only had it for a whole of 3 weeks?


----------



## Yaszmeen

Luvnlife said:


> Do you have the souple or classic SDJ?  I have the souple and I think the strap on the souple is longer. I’m 5’3” and wear it crossbody. There are 7 adjustments for length. I wear it on the second to longest length. Not a problem to shorten it and use it on my shoulder. I also tend to wear it low on my hip when worn crossbody. I love the length of it and all the adjustment possibilities. It’s my favorite bag ever!!!!!


I have the souple too. And I am 5'3" too! I love this bag! So I really need to get used to the length.


----------



## melblvoe

Yaszmeen said:


> I have it on the shortest setting too. It's perfect for cross body but when I carry it on my shoulder it keeps bumping my hips if you know what I mean haha.. I was thinking of adding more holes, however, call me crazy, another part of me is just not too keen on changing the look of this bag. Guess I gotta get used to it, only had it for a whole of 3 weeks?


haha I know what you mean, yes maybe just not used to it yet. Another thing that I can think of is put on another strap like Fendi straps and many nice ones from other brands too, but it will change the look. btw I'm 5'6" but don't think that makes a difference on where hit the body?


----------



## xmaac

I recently been eyeing the Sac de Jour, but I've been seeing some bags with and without the silver studs at the front, is one version newer than the other?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

xmaac said:


> I recently been eyeing the Sac de Jour, but I've been seeing some bags with and without the silver studs at the front, is one version newer than the other?


The one with the studs is the Sac de Jour Souple (which is the new version), and the one without the visible studs is the older version


----------



## Oliveandchloe

What’s the difference between the supple and the bonded supple versions?


----------



## weiling1992

Got this souple for only a few months and I rotate my bags on regular basis which means this bag is not even heavily used... the front is already collapsing. Not sure why but I do baby my bags a lot and make sure it is well kept and stuffed when I store it. I’m contemplating to sell this and go with regular versions. But I really love the souple leather, it’s very scratch resistant and feels lux. Any recommendation pls? Should I go for the regular smooth or grained version?


----------



## Luvnlife

weiling1992 said:


> Got this souple for only a few months and I rotate my bags on regular basis which means this bag is not even heavily used... the front is already collapsing. Not sure why but I do baby my bags a lot and make sure it is well kept and stuffed when I store it. I’m contemplating to sell this and go with regular versions. But I really love the souple leather, it’s very scratch resistant and feels lux. Any recommendation pls? Should I go for the regular smooth or grained version?



Just curious what size this bag is?  I think the souple in nano or baby size holds its shape, but anything larger will collapse. I’ve been using the souple in baby size for close to a year and use it everyday and the shape is perfect. I agree the leather is luxurious. For a stiffer carefree bag, I’d recommend the grained in the original sac de jour. it will be sturdier and carefree


----------



## weiling1992

Luvnlife said:


> Just curious what size this bag is?  I think the souple in nano or baby size holds its shape, but anything larger will collapse. I’ve been using the souple in baby size for close to a year and use it everyday and the shape is perfect. I agree the leather is luxurious. For a stiffer carefree bag, I’d recommend the grained in the original sac de jour. it will be sturdier and carefree


It’s the small size. I agree that smaller sized bag would hold its shape way better. I don’t mind if the leather softens up but the way it collapse bothers me though. Sdj in grained leather feels very stiff and hard, not sure if i would like it though...


----------



## Luvnlife

weiling1992 said:


> It’s the small size. I agree that smaller sized bag would hold its shape way better. I don’t mind if the leather softens up but the way it collapse bothers me though. Sdj in grained leather feels very stiff and hard, not sure if i would like it though...



Personally, I love a soft leather bag and the collapse you mention would not bother me. I think it a gorgeous quality bag that is just so easy to use. I agree the original SDJ is much stiffer. I love the carefree look of your bag. It’s beautiful!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

weiling1992 said:


> Got this souple for only a few months and I rotate my bags on regular basis which means this bag is not even heavily used... the front is already collapsing. Not sure why but I do baby my bags a lot and make sure it is well kept and stuffed when I store it. I’m contemplating to sell this and go with regular versions. But I really love the souple leather, it’s very scratch resistant and feels lux. Any recommendation pls? Should I go for the regular smooth or grained version?


I think that it just makes your bag look luxurious! I think a soft supple leather is so beautiful. I think it's a matter of perspective change  Don't think of the sagging as ugly or a flaw - think of it as a natural characteristic of a high quality leather, that comes with the use of someone who can afford to love and use their designer bags  it's a very French attitude, like Jane Birkin's beat-up Hermes birkin bag!


----------



## obscurity7

weiling1992 said:


> Got this souple for only a few months and I rotate my bags on regular basis which means this bag is not even heavily used... the front is already collapsing. Not sure why but I do baby my bags a lot and make sure it is well kept and stuffed when I store it. I’m contemplating to sell this and go with regular versions. But I really love the souple leather, it’s very scratch resistant and feels lux. Any recommendation pls? Should I go for the regular smooth or grained version?


Yeah, I started to notice that shops carrying the small souple SDJ were starting to look a little too slouchy.  Short of taking out the center pouch and putting in a felt organizer, I don't know that you're going to be able to avoid the buckling.  Soft leather is going to have this problem. I'm not being critical here.  After years of seeing the SDJs hold their shape, I also sort of assumed the souple ones would hold their shape.  In hindsight, I realized that's silly.


----------



## Luvnlife

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think that it just makes your bag look luxurious! I think a soft supple leather is so beautiful. I think it's a matter of perspective change  Don't think of the sagging as ugly or a flaw - think of it as a natural characteristic of a high quality leather, that comes with the use of someone who can afford to love and use their designer bags  it's a very French attitude, like Jane Birkin's beat-up Hermes birkin bag!



I love your perspective on it. I think it makes the bag look like a quality bag. Kind of like wrinkles in linen or cotton. It shows it’s a natural high quality fiber. I think the same about the grained leather and slouchiness.


----------



## weiling1992

Luvnlife said:


> Personally, I love a soft leather bag and the collapse you mention would not bother me. I think it a gorgeous quality bag that is just so easy to use. I agree the original SDJ is much stiffer. I love the carefree look of your bag. It’s beautiful!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think that it just makes your bag look luxurious! I think a soft supple leather is so beautiful. I think it's a matter of perspective change  Don't think of the sagging as ugly or a flaw - think of it as a natural characteristic of a high quality leather, that comes with the use of someone who can afford to love and use their designer bags  it's a very French attitude, like Jane Birkin's beat-up Hermes birkin bag!



Thank you ladies! I feel much better after reading your replies and I’ve decided to keep it. You are right that this is part of the natural characteristics of a high quality leather. I should learn to love and appreciate it  After all this was the reason why I got the souple and not the regular version - the soft, thick and chewy leather is why I decided to go for souple in the first place. 



obscurity7 said:


> Yeah, I started to notice that shops carrying the small souple SDJ were starting to look a little too slouchy.  Short of taking out the center pouch and putting in a felt organizer, I don't know that you're going to be able to avoid the buckling.  Soft leather is going to have this problem. I'm not being critical here.  After years of seeing the SDJs hold their shape, I also sort of assumed the souple ones would hold their shape.  In hindsight, I realized that's silly.



Yes.. soft leather is going to have this problem. I’m thinking of getting a felt organizer so that the slouching problem will not get worse.. any recommendations?


----------



## obscurity7

weiling1992 said:


> Thank you ladies! I feel much better after reading your replies and I’ve decided to keep it. You are right that this is part of the natural characteristics of a high quality leather. I should learn to love and appreciate it  After all this was the reason why I got the souple and not the regular version - the soft, thick and chewy leather is why I decided to go for souple in the first place.
> 
> Yes.. soft leather is going to have this problem. I’m thinking of getting a felt organizer so that the slouching problem will not get worse.. any recommendations?


I have a couple Samorga organizers and can definitely recommend them.  There are a few other brands as well, but I don't have personal experience with them.


----------



## cpsocal

Hi all,
Wondering if I could get some help authenticating a Small SDJ. I purchased one used (https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...n-leather-burgundy-calfskin-satchel/20684253/) and upon receiving it I noticed there are a few differences from the medium size one I have (that I know for sure is authentic because I purchased it new. I don't know if I'm being paranoid or if there are differences between style years:

1) The lining is not suede, it's black leather. Similarly the key and interior pocket zipper has a black leather tab
2)  The date code printed inside the pocket seems to be printed in two different fonts (see pic). The last two digits "15" seem to be larger
3) The dimensions also seem a little off. From the "Ultimate" guide I found on this site, it looks like the width is supposed to be 6.4 inches. The width on this bag is just under 6 inches. https://www.purseblog.com/guides/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-bag/

Otherwise the quality and hardware all look the same as my other bag. Would love your input! Thanks!


----------



## whitestiletto

Help! I finally got the sdj in souple leather in Paris but I found the leather handles peeling! Does anyone know if I can do an exchange in Amsterdam or Berlin or my home country Singapore??


----------



## whitestiletto

Help! I finally got the sdj in souple leather in Paris but I found the leather handles peeling! Does anyone know if I can do an exchange in Amsterdam or Berlin or my home country Singapore??


----------



## shades&spades

angy said:


> Gniiiii she's here she's here!
> So it's the Sac de jour Medium size. my macbook pro 13' and my agenda A5 filofax croc are both confortable in the bag, I still have plenty of room .
> I also bought a card holder (super cute)
> The leather is amazing! So soft!
> The bag is indeed supple, but it holds it's shape pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 3851054
> View attachment 3851057
> View attachment 3851061
> View attachment 3851062



Hi! Do you mind posting pics of how your bag has held up after a few months of use? thank you


----------



## blackcherry88

cpsocal said:


> Hi all,
> Wondering if I could get some help authenticating a Small SDJ. I purchased one used (https://www.tradesy.com/i/saint-lau...n-leather-burgundy-calfskin-satchel/20684253/) and upon receiving it I noticed there are a few differences from the medium size one I have (that I know for sure is authentic because I purchased it new. I don't know if I'm being paranoid or if there are differences between style years:
> 
> 1) The lining is not suede, it's black leather. Similarly the key and interior pocket zipper has a black leather tab
> 2)  The date code printed inside the pocket seems to be printed in two different fonts (see pic). The last two digits "15" seem to be larger
> 3) The dimensions also seem a little off. From the "Ultimate" guide I found on this site, it looks like the width is supposed to be 6.4 inches. The width on this bag is just under 6 inches. https://www.purseblog.com/guides/the-ultimate-bag-guide-the-saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-bag/
> 
> Otherwise the quality and hardware all look the same as my other bag. Would love your input! Thanks!



You need to post your queries under the ‘Authenticate This’ thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Authenticate-This-SAINT-LAURENT.534837/

As for the lining they did came up with several variations of the bag with leather lining for Fall 2016 (I have a version of that too). Your serial number does seem pretty weird, but apparently this batch has a lot of consistency issues (e.g. serial number, leather tag placement). I too had doubts about the authenticity of my bag because I didn’t buy it in the store but from an online retailer in South East Asia, I authenticated my bag on the forum AND took it to my local YSL store requesting for a repair service which will take me 4 to 6 months but at least it will give me some peace when I get my bag back.


----------



## Miss World

weiling1992 said:


> Got this souple for only a few months and I rotate my bags on regular basis which means this bag is not even heavily used... the front is already collapsing. Not sure why but I do baby my bags a lot and make sure it is well kept and stuffed when I store it. I’m contemplating to sell this and go with regular versions. But I really love the souple leather, it’s very scratch resistant and feels lux. Any recommendation pls? Should I go for the regular smooth or grained version?


I absolutely love the slouch on that bag. I love soft thick looking leather, feels so effortlessly but luxurious. If you love the scratch resistance of this bag I’d definitely recommend you get the grained in the regular version. Smooth is more delicate.


----------



## coucou chanel

Hi everyone! I just purchased a light colored SDJ in smooth leather. I'm ok with the fact that it will be prone to scratches, but I'm wondering if the leather encased padlock would create an ugly "smile" mark (a common problem with Birkins that I've been lucky enough to avoid so far). Should I just remove the padlock? I've also noticed that I could just leave it hanging on the inside of the bag, although it's not a great look. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Michelle Murphy

This is my first post, so I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place!  I'm selling my small Sac de Jour in Lipstick Pink and wanted to post it here if anyone is interested. Really hoping to sell this beaut soon as I just got the large Saint Laurent College bag which is a bit more suited to my needs. Open to offers via eBay! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142839540156


----------



## BlueCherry

Michelle Murphy said:


> This is my first post, so I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place!  I'm selling my small Sac de Jour in Lipstick Pink and wanted to post it here if anyone is interested. Really hoping to sell this beaut soon as I just got the large Saint Laurent College bag which is a bit more suited to my needs. Open to offers via eBay!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/142839540156



You need to post a link to your eBay sale in the auction listings not here [emoji4]


----------



## Michelle Murphy

BigCherry said:


> You need to post a link to your eBay sale in the auction listings not here [emoji4]


Thank you!!


----------



## highend

croc babies...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 antique rose rigid and dark green souple


----------



## highend

smalls


desert storm souple and black opium


----------



## highend

weiling1992 said:


> Got this souple for only a few months and I rotate my bags on regular basis which means this bag is not even heavily used... the front is already collapsing. Not sure why but I do baby my bags a lot and make sure it is well kept and stuffed when I store it. I’m contemplating to sell this and go with regular versions. But I really love the souple leather, it’s very scratch resistant and feels lux. Any recommendation pls? Should I go for the regular smooth or grained version?


Strange...I've had my small souple for around 6 months now and thankfully it has no slouch and retained its shape....not sure what would have cause the softening of your bag


----------



## Miguel M

Hi,
I am really thinking about buying MEN SAC De JOUR bag, but I have also one idea in my head and I need your opinion.

What do you thing about SDJ BABY souple wearing on MEN as a cross body. I'm not super tall and bulky guy so I think it could look nice with my punky attitude. Do you see those bags as a super feminine?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Miguel M said:


> Hi,
> I am really thinking about buying MEN SAC De JOUR bag, but I have also one idea in my head and I need your opinion.
> 
> What do you thing about SDJ BABY souple wearing on MEN as a cross body. I'm not super tall and bulky guy so I think it could look nice with my punky attitude. Do you see those bags as a super feminine?


I think it would look good! Personally I don’t think this bag is super feminine. Good luck deciding


----------



## Jesssk

Calling out sac de jour lovers,

I have previously posted this in another FB chatgroup so pardon me if you have seen it already.
Which SDJ baby should I keep?:
1. Dusty rose 2014
2. Black printed with hearts 2017 limited edition

Pros of dusty rose : more elegant and classic looking for a SDJ . Easily transit from day time work look to night.
Cons: there is no additional  leather lining per say, so the warpsing of the two sides of the bag where the handle is attached annoys me sometimes. Refer to the picture attached.

Pros of black baby: so unique and edgy and not typically of usual sdj. The saint Laurent prints are actually in rainbow colour vs the typical gold or silver! The leather is so beautiful and smooth and buttery. The full leather lining is so luxurious and gives the bag an extremely good structure overall. It remainds me of the edgy boy Chanel vs it’s classic flap sisters.
Cons: like many have commented on the FB, printed bags can look childish/tacky sometimes. It is not a classic elegant look like many have said. I usually do not bring it to work as well if I have to meet external people/clients.

So ... I would appreciate comments or feedbacks I would like to just keep one for now


----------



## blackcherry88

Miguel M said:


> Hi,
> I am really thinking about buying MEN SAC De JOUR bag, but I have also one idea in my head and I need your opinion.
> 
> What do you thing about SDJ BABY souple wearing on MEN as a cross body. I'm not super tall and bulky guy so I think it could look nice with my punky attitude. Do you see those bags as a super feminine?



I don’t know how you look but personally I think it’s weird for guys to carry a bag too small by crossbody. I am a guy and I have a classic SDJ in small size and when I use it with the strap I shoulder-carry it on one side. 

But do whatever that makes you happy, others’ opinions don’t really matter.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jesssk said:


> View attachment 4124203
> View attachment 4124204
> View attachment 4124205
> View attachment 4124206
> 
> Calling out sac de jour lovers,
> 
> I have previously posted this in another FB chatgroup so pardon me if you have seen it already.
> Which SDJ baby should I keep?:
> 1. Dusty rose 2014
> 2. Black printed with hearts 2017 limited edition
> 
> Pros of dusty rose : more elegant and classic looking for a SDJ . Easily transit from day time work look to night.
> Cons: there is no additional  leather lining per say, so the warpsing of the two sides of the bag where the handle is attached annoys me sometimes. Refer to the picture attached.
> 
> Pros of black baby: so unique and edgy and not typically of usual sdj. The saint Laurent prints are actually in rainbow colour vs the typical gold or silver! The leather is so beautiful and smooth and buttery. The full leather lining is so luxurious and gives the bag an extremely good structure overall. It remainds me of the edgy boy Chanel vs it’s classic flap sisters.
> Cons: like many have commented on the FB, printed bags can look childish/tacky sometimes. It is not a classic elegant look like many have said. I usually do not bring it to work as well if I have to meet external people/clients.
> 
> So ... I would appreciate comments or feedbacks I would like to just keep one for now


Sounds like based on your comments that you like the print for yourself, but you like the dusty rose to suit more what society tells you to like! I would go for whatever makes you happy  That dusty rose is a really beautiful shade of pink, but if you're looking for a classic elegant bag you can always find another SDJ in a classic color! They make those every season and it would be easy to find pre-loved as well, but I would say the print would be a lot harder to replace if you should change your mind and want it back.


----------



## Kingmatthewgeorge

hermesdreams said:


> My first Saint Laurent ❤️ Got it from a reseller at a very good price..
> 
> View attachment 4028953


Congrats!! Amazing color


----------



## Kingmatthewgeorge

elisabettaverde said:


> So pleased to share my first Saint Laurent,   in the baby size.  I snagged this from Fashionphile in brand new condition.  I've been eyeing this designer for a few years and decided to start with this lovely snake trimmed style.  When I saw that it came with the snake pouch I felt better about this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924782
> View attachment 3924783


Congrats!!! Amazing


----------



## blindf0ldme

4 years later ... My Croc embossed Sac de Jour with the suede interior is still as stunning as the day i got him. And Also insanely heavy even for a man who works out lol.


----------



## Venessa84

Jesssk said:


> View attachment 4124203
> View attachment 4124204
> View attachment 4124205
> View attachment 4124206
> 
> Calling out sac de jour lovers,
> 
> I have previously posted this in another FB chatgroup so pardon me if you have seen it already.
> Which SDJ baby should I keep?:
> 1. Dusty rose 2014
> 2. Black printed with hearts 2017 limited edition
> 
> Pros of dusty rose : more elegant and classic looking for a SDJ . Easily transit from day time work look to night.
> Cons: there is no additional  leather lining per say, so the warpsing of the two sides of the bag where the handle is attached annoys me sometimes. Refer to the picture attached.
> 
> Pros of black baby: so unique and edgy and not typically of usual sdj. The saint Laurent prints are actually in rainbow colour vs the typical gold or silver! The leather is so beautiful and smooth and buttery. The full leather lining is so luxurious and gives the bag an extremely good structure overall. It remainds me of the edgy boy Chanel vs it’s classic flap sisters.
> Cons: like many have commented on the FB, printed bags can look childish/tacky sometimes. It is not a classic elegant look like many have said. I usually do not bring it to work as well if I have to meet external people/clients.
> 
> So ... I would appreciate comments or feedbacks I would like to just keep one for now



What did you decide?


----------



## Azula

blindf0ldme said:


> 4 years later ... My Croc embossed Sac de Jour with the suede interior is still as stunning as the day i got him. And Also insanely heavy even for a man who works out lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177813



It's gorgeous; so classy! I'm glad I went for the baby SDJ though, knowing my arm/ shoulders get tired easily!!


----------



## justa9url

blindf0ldme said:


> 4 years later ... My Croc embossed Sac de Jour with the suede interior is still as stunning as the day i got him. And Also insanely heavy even for a man who works out lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177813


Great idea! Hopefully more people can post bags that are a few years old in addition to new ones. Your bag is gorgeous and in such great shape! I got the smooth leather and it's squishier than its debut. The suede interior is so heavy, but I wouldn't trade it for a newer version, it just feels so luxurious.


----------



## blackcherry88

justa9url said:


> Great idea! Hopefully more people can post bags that are a few years old in addition to new ones. Your bag is gorgeous and in such great shape! I got the smooth leather and it's squishier than its debut. The suede interior is so heavy, but I wouldn't trade it for a newer version, it just feels so luxurious.



The new version is even more luxurious with leather lining imho though... and I think they had a price drop recently for the classic model (in Singapore)?

Around the time when I was planning to buy mine (mid-2017), the classic model costed SG$4200. A few days ago I went to the boutique to browse through the new bags... the SA told me that the price for the classic model (black smooth leather with leather lining) now comes at SG$3990. And the changed the D-ring for the shoulder strap to a bigger and thicker one, which the zipper pull for the middle compartment was changed from the squarish version to a D-ring version so it doesn't get stuck. 

The squarish version looks classier though, but yeh I am so frustrated because the zipper pull always get stuck so my middle compartment isn't utilised much.


----------



## blackcherry88

whitestiletto said:


> Help! I finally got the sdj in souple leather in Paris but I found the leather handles peeling! Does anyone know if I can do an exchange in Amsterdam or Berlin or my home country Singapore??



Hi fellow Singaporean!! Just bring it to the boutique with all the cards and tags, and preferably your receipt. The SA will advice you on whether they can do anything to the bag (an exchange is pretty unlikely but you never try you never know, Mulberry gave me a new bag after I sent mine in for repair so I don't know if YSL will do the same).


----------



## justa9url

blackcherry88 said:


> The new version is even more luxurious with leather lining imho though... and I think they had a price drop recently for the classic model (in Singapore)?
> 
> Around the time when I was planning to buy mine (mid-2017), the classic model costed SG$4200. A few days ago I went to the boutique to browse through the new bags... the SA told me that the price for the classic model (black smooth leather with leather lining) now comes at SG$3990. And the changed the D-ring for the shoulder strap to a bigger and thicker one, which the zipper pull for the middle compartment was changed from the squarish version to a D-ring version so it doesn't get stuck.
> 
> The squarish version looks classier though, but yeh I am so frustrated because the zipper pull always get stuck so my middle compartment isn't utilised much.



Suede is leather, and it's softer so when you reach into the bag, it feels more pleasant, but we can always agree to disagree.

I haven't seen the new zipper pulls yet, I'll check it out next time. Sorry to hear your zipper pull gets stuck, I have not experienced that issue.


----------



## destine2b

I got my baby sac de jour shipped home today from neiman Marcus. I do not see the middle snap pouch that came with it. Does baby sac de jour no longer made without a snapped pouch or neiman Marcus gave send me a bag missing the item?


----------



## highend

destine2b said:


> I got my baby sac de jour shipped home today from neiman Marcus. I do not see the middle snap pouch that came with it. Does baby sac de jour no longer made without a snapped pouch or neiman Marcus gave send me a bag missing the item?


All of mine came with the pouch, and I just purchased another yesterday from the boutique that similarly had one.  I believe the only ones that don't have the pouch are those that zip at the top.


----------



## destine2b

highend said:


> All of mine came with the pouch, and I just purchased another yesterday from the boutique that similarly had one.  I believe the only ones that don't have the pouch are those that zip at the top.



Thanks for the info. I did my research and it seems the bag I brought date back from 2016. The baby didn’t have the pouch  I got a a very good deal! So I am not complaining. Just curious about why my bag doesn’t have a pouch vs other bags on ysl.com that has the central pouch in newer models. Correct me if I am wrong. This is my first sac de jour bag and I fell in love with the bright yellow color.


----------



## highend

destine2b said:


> Thanks for the info. I did my research and it seems the bag I brought date back from 2016. The baby didn’t have the pouch  I got a a very good deal! So I am not complaining. Just curious about why my bag doesn’t have a pouch vs other bags on ysl.com that has the central pouch in newer models. Correct me if I am wrong. This is my first sac de jour bag and I fell in love with the bright yellow color.


I saw that one in the sale section last week....glad someone here got it!  Mine are more recent, so not sure of older models.  I actually always remove the pouch as I find it limiting and prefer to organize my items by other means.

In any event, enjoy!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

destine2b said:


> Thanks for the info. I did my research and it seems the bag I brought date back from 2016. The baby didn’t have the pouch  I got a a very good deal! So I am not complaining. Just curious about why my bag doesn’t have a pouch vs other bags on ysl.com that has the central pouch in newer models. Correct me if I am wrong. This is my first sac de jour bag and I fell in love with the bright yellow color.


I bought mine in January 2017 and doesn't come with a pouch too. Probably a 2016 or older model too!


----------



## __Tiff__

destine2b said:


> I got my baby sac de jour shipped home today from neiman Marcus. I do not see the middle snap pouch that came with it. Does baby sac de jour no longer made without a snapped pouch or neiman Marcus gave send me a bag missing the item?



The Baby SDJ didn't get a middle pouch recently, check when your bag was made. It could be that Neiman Marcus sold a bag pre-2017.


----------



## Caro10l

kristina_ka said:


> Hey guys  just want to Show you my New classic small sac de jour!! It's so beautiful and the leather is so high quality!!


Hi! It’s stunning! I’m thinking about purchasing the exact same colour and leather. How is it? I’m worried about scratches, colour transfer (I would wear it crossbody and I wear a lot of jeans) and how it holds shape.


----------



## Caro10l

cherie_cc said:


> Hi, I am thinking to get this SDJ small size or baby size.. but im not sure if this type of leather will easily have water mark if I carry it during rainy days - as Australia's winter rains a lot!


I asked that question yesterday in the store and the SA told me it’s easy to scratch but it’s ok for rainy days. I don’T know how true is it, bit that’s what he said


----------



## destine2b

I really like the baby size! It’s not too big or too small. Perfect size for me. I am 5ft and the should strap is adjustable. I love my bag!


----------



## highend

Adding another small, this time a croc souple in wood nubuck (a great deal at 60% off courtesy of the Farfetch private sale).  


A nice middle of the road color to compliment my smalls in desert storm and black.

I also finally got a nano (souple black) during the sale that I'll likely post in a few days.


----------



## Alebeth

Wow! Congratulations! What a great deal. Looking at the private sale, I didn't see any Saint Laurent bags. Are there different products at different customer levels perhaps?


----------



## Antigone

Alebeth said:


> Looking at the private sale, I didn't see any Saint Laurent bags.



No Saint Laurent for me too.


----------



## highend

Alebeth said:


> Wow! Congratulations! What a great deal. Looking at the private sale, I didn't see any Saint Laurent bags. Are there different products at different customer levels perhaps?





Antigone said:


> No Saint Laurent for me too.


Yes.  From my experience (so some of this may not be entirely accurate), the VIP sale starts earlier and includes certain designers SL, Valentino, Givenchy etc and a multitude of styles from those designers that may (or may not) eventually be included in the regular sale.  

Also, certain discounted prices are only available to VIPs even when all have access to items.  I used to post sale links until I realized this, but have since stopped as I can't be sure if the great deal I'm seeing is only available to select customers.

Matchesfashion to a certain extent also only offers certain sales and promos to select customers.


----------



## Alebeth

Thanks for the info, highend. And congrats again on the deals on such beauties!


----------



## Ash8989

Can anyone recommend a purse insert for the small SDJ? I have a first generation SDJ and in recent years it has started to bow in the middle. I’m looking for something that will recreate the original boxy shape. I’m kind of at a loss since the interior of the bag is such an odd shape with the divider.


----------



## highend

Finally wearing the souple black nano SDJ that I scored for 50% off during the recent Farfetch sale.


I always hesitated purchasing this size as people often claim it’s too small to fit much.  But, I was pleasantly surprised that even though the dimensions appear to be similar to my Givenchy mini horizons,



.......the nano SDJ can comfortably fit a bit more.


In this pic, I have inside a small umbrella, soft sunglass case, thin compact SDJ wallet and small organizer...and there still room on top to fit other odds and ends.  I also found that it fits a traditional water bottle plus my essentials with ease.


OK…now I want more!


----------



## BlueCherry

highend said:


> Finally wearing the souple black nano SDJ that I scored for 50% off during the recent Farfetch sale.
> View attachment 4258426
> 
> I always hesitated purchasing this size as people often claim it’s too small to fit much.  But, I was pleasantly surprised that even though the dimensions appear to be similar to my Givenchy mini horizons,
> View attachment 4258427
> View attachment 4258428
> 
> .......the nano SDJ can comfortably fit a bit more.
> View attachment 4258429
> 
> In this pic, I have inside a small umbrella, soft sunglass case, thin compact SDJ wallet and small organizer...and there still room on top to fit other odds and ends.  I also found that it fits a traditional water bottle plus my essentials with ease.
> View attachment 4258431
> 
> OK…now I want more!



Congratulations on a great deal on an even greater bag. I adore the souple but was a bit peeved to see someone get mine at the outlet for nearly half price . I will keep an eye on the website and try to get my next coloured one at a discount.


----------



## highend

....just realized I forgot to post these black tulip lovelies I got during the boutique sale:
	

		
			
		

		
	



baby croc SDJ and SDJ thin compact wallet

My love affair with the black tulip color started earlier this year with my large Niki...so of course I couldn't resist these!


----------



## Jodior

Hi guys. I am in need of some advice.

I ordered a baby SDJ in grained leather from Saks on Cyber Monday and got $500 off. Although Saint Laurent was listed as excluded from the promo, the code worked, so I suspect it might have been a glitch on their part. Usually the promo codes don't work - I've tried before.

Well, I received my order this week and to my surprise, Saks shipped me the wrong size. They sent me the SDJ grained leather in small, in the older model that comes with the cloth lining, inner side pockets, and a non-removable middle pouch.

I'm not sure what to do. Should I go to Saks and exchange it for the baby? I'm from Canada and the shipment came from the States so I'm not sure if the Canadian store will have the correct style code that I ordered (i.e., which version of the baby I'll get).

In addition, while scoring the small feels like a steal, I'm worried that it'll look too oversized for my 5"3 frame, and be too heavy to use (see below for a photo of me trying on both in a YSL store, in heels). I think the small in other photographed angles looks too big on my frame.

Any opinions? Please help an indecisive girl out!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jodior said:


> Hi guys. I am in need of some advice.
> 
> I ordered a baby SDJ in grained leather from Saks on Cyber Monday and got $500 off. Although Saint Laurent was listed as excluded from the promo, the code worked, so I suspect it might have been a glitch on their part. Usually the promo codes don't work - I've tried before.
> 
> Well, I received my order this week and to my surprise, Saks shipped me the wrong size. They sent me the SDJ grained leather in small, in the older model that comes with the cloth lining, inner side pockets, and a non-removable middle pouch.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. Should I go to Saks and exchange it for the baby? I'm from Canada and the shipment came from the States so I'm not sure if the Canadian store will have the correct style code that I ordered (i.e., which version of the baby I'll get).
> 
> In addition, while scoring the small feels like a steal, I'm worried that it'll look too oversized for my 5"3 frame, and be too heavy to use (see below for a photo of me trying on both in a YSL store, in heels). I think the small in other photographed angles looks too big on my frame.
> 
> Any opinions? Please help an indecisive girl out!
> 
> View attachment 4274029


I think the smaller one looks better, but the larger would good for something like work! The smaller one looks more like an everyday size. I'd say contact them about an exchange - they might be able to help you find it in the Canada store


----------



## jaz_o

Jodior said:


> Hi guys. I am in need of some advice.
> 
> I ordered a baby SDJ in grained leather from Saks on Cyber Monday and got $500 off. Although Saint Laurent was listed as excluded from the promo, the code worked, so I suspect it might have been a glitch on their part. Usually the promo codes don't work - I've tried before.
> 
> Well, I received my order this week and to my surprise, Saks shipped me the wrong size. They sent me the SDJ grained leather in small, in the older model that comes with the cloth lining, inner side pockets, and a non-removable middle pouch.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. Should I go to Saks and exchange it for the baby? I'm from Canada and the shipment came from the States so I'm not sure if the Canadian store will have the correct style code that I ordered (i.e., which version of the baby I'll get).
> 
> In addition, while scoring the small feels like a steal, I'm worried that it'll look too oversized for my 5"3 frame, and be too heavy to use (see below for a photo of me trying on both in a YSL store, in heels). I think the small in other photographed angles looks too big on my frame.
> 
> Any opinions? Please help an indecisive girl out!
> 
> View attachment 4274029



I have been using the older small (32 cm) for a few years.  It feels too heavy and I'm 5'7".  In hindsight, I wish I bought the nano.


----------



## Luvnlife

Jodior said:


> Hi guys. I am in need of some advice.
> 
> I ordered a baby SDJ in grained leather from Saks on Cyber Monday and got $500 off. Although Saint Laurent was listed as excluded from the promo, the code worked, so I suspect it might have been a glitch on their part. Usually the promo codes don't work - I've tried before.
> 
> Well, I received my order this week and to my surprise, Saks shipped me the wrong size. They sent me the SDJ grained leather in small, in the older model that comes with the cloth lining, inner side pockets, and a non-removable middle pouch.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. Should I go to Saks and exchange it for the baby? I'm from Canada and the shipment came from the States so I'm not sure if the Canadian store will have the correct style code that I ordered (i.e., which version of the baby I'll get).
> 
> In addition, while scoring the small feels like a steal, I'm worried that it'll look too oversized for my 5"3 frame, and be too heavy to use (see below for a photo of me trying on both in a YSL store, in heels). I think the small in other photographed angles looks too big on my frame.
> 
> Any opinions? Please help an indecisive girl out!
> 
> View attachment 4274029



I like the baby size on you. Contact Saks and tell them they sent the wrong bag and ask them to order you the correct one providing it’s available. You paid for the baby and they sent the small. They should match the price you paid. Beautiful bag.


----------



## tweetie1288

Luvnlife said:


> I like the baby size on you. Contact Saks and tell them they sent the wrong bag and ask them to order you the correct one providing it’s available. You paid for the baby and they sent the small. They should match the price you paid. Beautiful bag.


I like the baby as well.
Reach out to Saks they are pretty reasonable. I had a previous order when a gift card event. The bag they sent was defective. The allowed me to place another order and still applied the promo for me. Give it a try. 
Good luck!


----------



## jaz_o

jaz_o said:


> I have been using the older small (32 cm) for a few years.  It feels too heavy and I'm 5'7".  In hindsight, I wish I bought the nano.



I meant in hindsight, I would have bought the baby.

I would contact Saks customer service to see what's their exchange procedure.  I'm sure everything would work out.


----------



## Charlie145

highend said:


> ....just realized I forgot to post these black tulip lovelies I got during the boutique sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263625
> 
> baby croc SDJ and SDJ thin compact wallet
> 
> My love affair with the black tulip color started earlier this year with my large Niki...so of course I couldn't resist these!


Love this, how does the souple hold up? Does it sag and do you worry things will fall out?


----------



## highend

Charlie145 said:


> Love this, how does the souple hold up? Does it sag and do you worry things will fall out?


The bag in the pic you quoted is not a souple, but some of the others I posted are, and I actually prefer the souples to the classics (due to the strap placement and more relaxed look). 

But, I haven't had any issues with any of mine and they look as great as the day I  bought them.  The small sizes in particular do more heavy lifting as I generally carry my laptop when using those.  I think the  accordian cinches provide sufficient coverage....i could only see something falling out if the bag tipped over (which is not really a realistic occurence for me).

IMO, the perfect combo is the croc souple in any size....relaxed yet structured.


----------



## smobon

highend said:


> The bag in the pic you quoted is not a souple, but some of the others I posted are, and I actually prefer the souples to the classics (due to the strap placement and more relaxed look).
> 
> But, I haven't had any issues with any of mine and they look as great as the day I  bought them.  The small sizes in particular do more heavy lifting as I generally carry my laptop when using those.  I think the  accordian cinches provide sufficient coverage....i could only see something falling out if the bag tipped over (which is not really a realistic occurence for me).
> 
> IMO, the perfect combo is the croc souple in any size....relaxed yet structured.


Thanks so much, do you happen to have any experience of the nano or baby in souple please?


----------



## __Tiff__

Jodior said:


> Hi guys. I am in need of some advice.
> 
> I ordered a baby SDJ in grained leather from Saks on Cyber Monday and got $500 off. Although Saint Laurent was listed as excluded from the promo, the code worked, so I suspect it might have been a glitch on their part. Usually the promo codes don't work - I've tried before.
> 
> Well, I received my order this week and to my surprise, Saks shipped me the wrong size. They sent me the SDJ grained leather in small, in the older model that comes with the cloth lining, inner side pockets, and a non-removable middle pouch.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do. Should I go to Saks and exchange it for the baby? I'm from Canada and the shipment came from the States so I'm not sure if the Canadian store will have the correct style code that I ordered (i.e., which version of the baby I'll get).
> 
> In addition, while scoring the small feels like a steal, I'm worried that it'll look too oversized for my 5"3 frame, and be too heavy to use (see below for a photo of me trying on both in a YSL store, in heels). I think the small in other photographed angles looks too big on my frame.
> 
> Any opinions? Please help an indecisive girl out!
> 
> View attachment 4274029



I'm a fan of the baby sized more - it is not too big and can fit all my essentials! (plus the trend is going for smaller bags). 

Speak to a SA about exchanging the bag! If you're from Toronto, the SA hanging around Sak's Saint Laurent storefront are usually quite knowledgeable.


----------



## riiche

I don't know what possessed me to buy a Sac De Jour. This bag was never on my radar until I walked into a Reebonz  store on Christmas Eve - I immediately walked straight to this bag, it was as though it called out to me. I'd never felt anything like it lol.

This one is a croc-embossed baby Sac Du Jour in deep green, with silver hardware. It is _astonishingly_ light for something so structured, and a breeze to match with anything in my wardrobe. Quality is fantastic. I'm 4'9 and it is absolutely the perfect everyday size. I'm not a fan of straps but I didn't think the strap was too long on me at all.  The strap was hard to adjust at first but I used a little leather honey to ease it a little. Maybe I'll post pics wearing it in a bit.







Looks black in different lighting, which I love.




I think it's super roomy. I do remove the pouch inside to make space for my umbrella.




This is definitely not going to be my last SDJ. I love it! I'm looking at the Small souple next.


----------



## MsShooz

I bought a large black Sac de Jour a few years ago. I wanted it so badly at the time but now I really wish I'd returned it. I used it for about two months, max, then put it in the wardrobe, purely because it weighs a ton and drove me crazy. It looked fabulous but I found it so inconvenient to carry. There's also no give in the structured shape (as you'd expect), which I found awkward. It was mainly the weight though, and entirely my fault for letting my heart rule my head. I now have a large Niki for when I carry my laptop, and I need to get around to selling the Sac du Jour, as it deserves to be used and loved. Beautiful bag.


----------



## Baggirl33

Hi

I am looking to get the beautiful sac de jour and am stuck between the baby and small size
I would like to use the bag for weekends, shopping trips and travel. I like the idea of being able to take my iPad, which pushes me towards the small but worry it may be too big\ less wearable for everyday? I guess I could always put it in a bigger bag if I travel and need it with me? But then wonder if baby is restrictive in size?

Do any of you have either, and are happy to give your thoughts please? I’ve tried searching YouTube reviews but am going around in circles! Am I also right in thinking the strap on the small is non adjustable? If so do people find it about right?

Thank you


----------



## Venessa84

Baggirl33 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to get the beautiful sac de jour and am stuck between the baby and small size
> I would like to use the bag for weekends, shopping trips and travel. I like the idea of being able to take my iPad, which pushes me towards the small but worry it may be too big\ less wearable for everyday? I guess I could always put it in a bigger bag if I travel and need it with me? But then wonder if baby is restrictive in size?
> 
> Do any of you have either, and are happy to give your thoughts please? I’ve tried searching YouTube reviews but am going around in circles! Am I also right in thinking the strap on the small is non adjustable? If so do people find it about right?
> 
> Thank you


I have the baby size and it's the perfect size for your essentials without looking like a work tote but if you need to fit a iPad, the baby will not work. I like big bags a lot but for this one I prefer the baby. Are you able to try them both on?


----------



## happiness07

riiche said:


> I don't know what possessed me to buy a Sac De Jour. This bag was never on my radar until I walked into a Reebonz  store on Christmas Eve - I immediately walked straight to this bag, it was as though it called out to me. I'd never felt anything like it lol.
> 
> This one is a croc-embossed baby Sac Du Jour in deep green, with silver hardware. It is _astonishingly_ light for something so structured, and a breeze to match with anything in my wardrobe. Quality is fantastic. I'm 4'9 and it is absolutely the perfect everyday size. I'm not a fan of straps but I didn't think the strap was too long on me at all.  The strap was hard to adjust at first but I used a little leather honey to ease it a little. Maybe I'll post pics wearing it in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4292384
> 
> View attachment 4292385
> View attachment 4292386
> 
> 
> Looks black in different lighting, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 4292389
> 
> 
> I think it's super roomy. I do remove the pouch inside to make space for my umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 4292387
> 
> 
> This is definitely not going to be my last SDJ. I love it! I'm looking at the Small souple next.



AHH SHE IS GORGEOUS..LOVE LOVE.congrats.I want the beige/tan one in croc mainly cz it will hold the shape.Is it heavy?


----------



## jaz_o

Congratulations on scoring a lovely bag! [emoji4]




riiche said:


> I don't know what possessed me to buy a Sac De Jour. This bag was never on my radar until I walked into a Reebonz  store on Christmas Eve - I immediately walked straight to this bag, it was as though it called out to me. I'd never felt anything like it lol.
> 
> This one is a croc-embossed baby Sac Du Jour in deep green, with silver hardware. It is _astonishingly_ light for something so structured, and a breeze to match with anything in my wardrobe. Quality is fantastic. I'm 4'9 and it is absolutely the perfect everyday size. I'm not a fan of straps but I didn't think the strap was too long on me at all.  The strap was hard to adjust at first but I used a little leather honey to ease it a little. Maybe I'll post pics wearing it in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4292384
> 
> View attachment 4292385
> View attachment 4292386
> 
> 
> Looks black in different lighting, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 4292389
> 
> 
> I think it's super roomy. I do remove the pouch inside to make space for my umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 4292387
> 
> 
> This is definitely not going to be my last SDJ. I love it! I'm looking at the Small souple next.


----------



## riiche

happiness07 said:


> AHH SHE IS GORGEOUS..LOVE LOVE.congrats.I want the beige/tan one in croc mainly cz it will hold the shape.Is it heavy?


I don't find it heavy at all! It's really light for a croc-embossed leather bag imo. Quite possibly because it's baby sized.


jaz_o said:


> Congratulations on scoring a lovely bag! [emoji4]


Thank you lovely


----------



## Lwy

I need some help to decide if I should keep my lastest SDJ purchase...

I managed to get the SDJ supple in Marble pink in the nano for 30% off the full price. I have always wanted to get a nano SDJ in black/grey but couldn’t justify the price increase every year.

I thought the 30% off was a good deal, although it is not in the colour that I have always wanted. I received it last week and I actually don’t mind the baby pink, it’s actually quite nice in real life. However, I always wear dark cloths, dark handbags, and I’m not sure if a pink bag will suit me/goes well with my wardrobe. The thing that I worry the most is colour transfer and darkening of the handles. Has anyone experience colour transfer on their light coloured SDJ? Does leather creams protect it to prevent colour transfer? I have around 14 days to return it... should I kept it or not?

Many thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

Lwy said:


> I need some help to decide if I should keep my lastest SDJ purchase...
> 
> I managed to get the SDJ supple in Marble pink in the nano for 30% off the full price. I have always wanted to get a nano SDJ in black/grey but couldn’t justify the price increase every year.
> 
> I thought the 30% off was a good deal, although it is not in the colour that I have always wanted. I received it last week and I actually don’t mind the baby pink, it’s actually quite nice in real life. However, I always wear dark cloths, dark handbags, and I’m not sure if a pink bag will suit me/goes well with my wardrobe. The thing that I worry the most is colour transfer and darkening of the handles. Has anyone experience colour transfer on their light coloured SDJ? Does leather creams protect it to prevent colour transfer? I have around 14 days to return it... should I kept it or not?
> 
> Many thanks!



I have this exact colour in the baby size and I have no issues with colour transfer. I spray the bag with carbon pro every few months and I treat my dark denims from new and bag is as good as new.


----------



## averagejoe

Lwy said:


> I need some help to decide if I should keep my lastest SDJ purchase...
> 
> I managed to get the SDJ supple in Marble pink in the nano for 30% off the full price. I have always wanted to get a nano SDJ in black/grey but couldn’t justify the price increase every year.
> 
> I thought the 30% off was a good deal, although it is not in the colour that I have always wanted. I received it last week and I actually don’t mind the baby pink, it’s actually quite nice in real life. However, I always wear dark cloths, dark handbags, and I’m not sure if a pink bag will suit me/goes well with my wardrobe. The thing that I worry the most is colour transfer and darkening of the handles. Has anyone experience colour transfer on their light coloured SDJ? Does leather creams protect it to prevent colour transfer? I have around 14 days to return it... should I kept it or not?
> 
> Many thanks!


Sounds like this pink bag would be a great addition to your collection. You can try what @BlueCherry suggested to keep it pristine. Also, just be sure to have clean hands when you hold the handles and they shouldn't darken.


----------



## Lwy

BlueCherry said:


> I have this exact colour in the baby size and I have no issues with colour transfer. I spray the bag with carbon pro every few months and I treat my dark denims from new and bag is as good as new.


It seems like Collonil products are great for leather handbags! But do you see it as a summer bag rather than a all-season bag as it is in such a light colour?


----------



## Lwy

averagejoe said:


> Sounds like this pink bag would be a great addition to your collection. You can try what @BlueCherry suggested to keep it pristine. Also, just be sure to have clean hands when you hold the handles and they shouldn't darken.


It's hard for me to keep my hands clean as I like touching things and they are not dry... I hope a leather spray can keep the handles clean too.


----------



## BlueCherry

Lwy said:


> It seems like Collonil products are great for leather handbags! But do you see it as a summer bag rather than a all-season bag as it is in such a light colour?



No not at all 

First off I don’t really follow rules on summer v winter colours, I tend to just wear and carry what I like. Although I don’t wear too much black on a really warm sunny day. 

But this pink is such a cool toned grey-pink that I think looks great with black and charcoal and navy. I carry mine with an all black or a monochrome outfit and pink trainers the same colour. Or I’ll wear jeans and a white top and throw on a scarf/mitzah the same colour.


----------



## BlueCherry

Lwy said:


> It's hard for me to keep my hands clean as I like touching things and they are not dry... I hope a leather spray can keep the handles clean too.



Ok perhaps spray the handles a little more often and wipe them wipe down each time you carry it with some non alcohol baby wipes to remove the days residue....


----------



## Lwy

BlueCherry said:


> No not at all
> 
> First off I don’t really follow rules on summer v winter colours, I tend to just wear and carry what I like. Although I don’t wear too much black on a really warm sunny day.
> 
> But this pink is such a cool toned grey-pink that I think looks great with black and charcoal and navy. I carry mine with an all black or a monochrome outfit and pink trainers the same colour. Or I’ll wear jeans and a white top and throw on a scarf/mitzah the same colour.



I do agree with you that it's more of a cool toned pink rather than a baby pink. I think it's down to the fact that I do not have any accessories with a pop of colour, so I am not comfortable with this one. But I guess it's time for me to come out of my comfort zone! You are making me want to keep this bag! haha Also, thank you for your advice about the handles. x


----------



## Venessa84

Lwy said:


> I need some help to decide if I should keep my lastest SDJ purchase...
> 
> I managed to get the SDJ supple in Marble pink in the nano for 30% off the full price. I have always wanted to get a nano SDJ in black/grey but couldn’t justify the price increase every year.
> 
> I thought the 30% off was a good deal, although it is not in the colour that I have always wanted. I received it last week and I actually don’t mind the baby pink, it’s actually quite nice in real life. However, I always wear dark cloths, dark handbags, and I’m not sure if a pink bag will suit me/goes well with my wardrobe. The thing that I worry the most is colour transfer and darkening of the handles. Has anyone experience colour transfer on their light coloured SDJ? Does leather creams protect it to prevent colour transfer? I have around 14 days to return it... should I kept it or not?
> 
> Many thanks!



I have a white SDJ but it’s smooth leather. I’ve had no issues with color transfer whatsoever. It looks as good as the day I got it. This pink would be a great pop of color to a dark or really any outfit. It looks like a keeper to me. 

P.S. baby wipes have become my handbags best friend.


----------



## Lwy

Venessa84 said:


> I have a white SDJ but it’s smooth leather. I’ve had no issues with color transfer whatsoever. It looks as good as the day I got it. This pink would be a great pop of color to a dark or really any outfit. It looks like a keeper to me.
> 
> P.S. baby wipes have become my handbags best friend.



It's good to know that a lot of you with light coloured SDJ don't have issues with colour transfer, really reassuring! I will go and get some baby wipes and a protection spray right now. I found that this colour goes really well with a grey top, and starting to see how I can match this bag with my outfits. Thank you everyone for your comments x


----------



## Laurenk5

Hello all, I'm thinking about getting a sac de jour (grained leather, silver hardware) in either the baby or small size. Living in Paris it's true that I've seen a ton of women carrying this bag. Is it too common? Should I go aother route? I'm looking for a bag to bring to work but that can transition for an evening also.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Laurenk5 said:


> Hello all, I'm thinking about getting a sac de jour (grained leather, silver hardware) in either the baby or small size. Living in Paris it's true that I've seen a ton of women carrying this bag. Is it too common? Should I go aother route? I'm looking for a bag to bring to work but that can transition for an evening also.



Sorry for being completely OT regarding your question, but I wonder if you see any Celine belt bags or Gucci Dionysus around Paris anymore? 

Just curious! Sorry for TJ.


----------



## Laurenk5

Thenewestgirl said:


> Sorry for being completely OT regarding your question, but I wonder if you see any Celine belt bags or Gucci Dionysus around Paris anymore?
> 
> Just curious! Sorry for TJ.



No worries! 
There are a TON of Guicci Dionysus bags (my colleague has one and I have a few friends that have the bag too).
Not so many belt bags which is why I wanted it in the first place. I had the mini but I sold it because it was too big without keeping its structure and I’ve been thinking about getting the micro but I’m still not sure if I want to get it...


----------



## BlueCherry

Laurenk5 said:


> Hello all, I'm thinking about getting a sac de jour (grained leather, silver hardware) in either the baby or small size. Living in Paris it's true that I've seen a ton of women carrying this bag. Is it too common? Should I go aother route? I'm looking for a bag to bring to work but that can transition for an evening also.



I don’t mind bags being common, to be fair there are only so many bags around and I doubt many are unique. Where I am the Birkin is common as is the classic flap ‍♀️. 

The SDJ is a great bag, I have the baby souple version in powder pink and it’s one of my favourites. If anything when I see something else with it a great conversation starter 

Small is great for work but baby is good for day to evening.


----------



## Queensmama

Hello all! Does anyone have the baby sdj in patent croc? I just got mine and she’s beautiful but I noticed she doesn’t have saint laurent stamped on either side. I have a nano souple in powder pink and it’s very clear on that one so I wasn’t sure if this was a feature of the patent croc embossed? Pic below and thank you in advance!


----------



## Laurenk5

Hello Sac de Jour forum,
I just found a pre-loved sac de jour size baby with the grained leather and it's practically brand new but it's the supple version. It looks like it's still in great condition and it stands upright but I'm worried that it will lose its shape (I've seen a few previous posts about the supple version of the bag losing its shape, but is that only for the bigger models?) I mean some of the other pre loved supple baby sac de jours I've seen look a little slouchy even though the baby is relatively small)... I really love the original version but haven't found a pre loved one in this good of condition.

Can someone tell me their experience with the baby sac de jour supple version? Should I just buy it if it's a good price?


----------



## Luvnlife

Laurenk5 said:


> Hello Sac de Jour forum,
> I just found a pre-loved sac de jour size baby with the grained leather and it's practically new but it's the supple version. I looks like it's in great condition and it stands but I'm worried that it will lose its shape (I've seen a few previous posts about the supple version of the bag losing its shape, but is that only for the bigger models?) I mean some of the other pre loved supple sac de jours I've seen look a little slouchy even though the baby is relatively small)... I really love the original version but haven't found a pre loved one in this good of condition.
> 
> Can someone tell me their experience with the baby sac de jour supple version? Should I just buy it if it's a good price?



I have the baby in souple and love it. Mine is used daily, is almost 2 years old and still looks brand new. Has not lost its shape at all. I think the larger sizes are the ones that do not hold their shape. I love this leather. Very luxurious to hold it.


----------



## purpleggplant

I’m in the market to purchase a sac de jour nano and I’ve found one that I like. But I’m concerned that it may be the souple leather. I do NOT want the souple. I can’t tell by looking at it but in other websites, the souple is labeled as souple but it still looks like a normal sac de jour. Do you guys think that the bag below is souple or will lose its shape after a while?


----------



## Laurenk5

This is the supple version. You can tell by the silver studs near the handles and the fact that there are no feet on the bottom.


----------



## fdc

Laurenk5 said:


> Hello all, I'm thinking about getting a sac de jour (grained leather, silver hardware) in either the baby or small size. Living in Paris it's true that I've seen a ton of women carrying this bag. Is it too common? Should I go aother route? I'm looking for a bag to bring to work but that can transition for an evening also.



Hi, 

I also live in Paris and was thinking about getting Sac de jour for an everyday day-to-night bag but am just afraid that it's not secured enough in the metro as it has zip compartements but not a flap that covers over and there are so many pickpockets so I don't feel very safe.

@To whom who own Sac de jour and commute in public transport: do you have any security issue with the bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## purpleggplant

Laurenk5 said:


> This is the supple version. You can tell by the silver studs near the handles and the fact that there are no feet on the bottom.



Thanks for the clarification! I had noticed that there wasn’t any feet, the strap placement was different, and the studs by the handle too. I just wish it was labeled as souple.


----------



## Luvnlife

purpleggplant said:


> I’m in the market to purchase a sac de jour nano and I’ve found one that I like. But I’m concerned that it may be the souple leather. I do NOT want the souple. I can’t tell by looking at it but in other websites, the souple is labeled as souple but it still looks like a normal sac de jour. Do you guys think that the bag below is souple or will lose its shape after a while?
> 
> View attachment 4368502
> View attachment 4368503
> View attachment 4368504
> View attachment 4368505




From someone who loves the souple, just some things to think about. The nano souple is easier to get your things in and out of. The strap is a bit wider which makes it more comfortable crossbody and for me most importantly is the position of the strap. It is not placed diagonally across the bag like the structured version. The structured moves around when I walk and the souple strap is hooked directly opposite each other keeping the bag still as I walk. I also don’t like the metal feet on the bottom. It scratches surfaces and the noise bothers me when I place it down. Minor, I know. The souple has extra leather protectors on the bottom instead of metal feet. These are just personal preferences that I discovered after purchasing. I now own only the baby and love it. Get the one you prefer. Not sure I mentioned the beautiful feel of the leather on the souple. All are beautiful. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## coolmelondew

fdc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also live in Paris and was thinking about getting Sac de jour for an everyday day-to-night bag but am just afraid that it's not secured enough in the metro as it has zip compartements but not a flap that covers over and there are so many pickpockets so I don't feel very safe.
> 
> @To whom who own Sac de jour and commute in public transport: do you have any security issue with the bag? Thanks in advance.


I do worry when I use my nano sac de jour in Paris because there are no zips.  If you like the look of sac de jour, and want security, I think the sac de jour duffle does a good job marrying the best of both worlds


----------



## fdc

coolmelondew said:


> I do worry when I use my nano sac de jour in Paris because there are no zips.  If you like the look of sac de jour, and want security, I think the sac de jour duffle does a good job marrying the best of both worlds


Thanks, I saw SDJ duffle on sale during “les soldes d’hiver” but didn’t pay attention to this model at that time, yike!


----------



## Laurenk5

I'm a taller gal and I'd like to get the "small" sac de jour but I'm annoyed the long strap cannot be worn crossbody. At first I loved the baby version for that reason but I went to try it on with a friend and she thought the small looked better on me. 

My question- has anyone ever bought a different strap to hook on their sac de jour? I actually tried on the small sac de jour and clipped on the strap from the baby sac de jour... wish they’d sell me the strap separately (here’s a pic of me trying on small SDJ  with the baby SDJ strap)


----------



## Venessa84

fdc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also live in Paris and was thinking about getting Sac de jour for an everyday day-to-night bag but am just afraid that it's not secured enough in the metro as it has zip compartements but not a flap that covers over and there are so many pickpockets so I don't feel very safe.
> 
> @To whom who own Sac de jour and commute in public transport: do you have any security issue with the bag? Thanks in advance.



I’ve taken my baby SDJ on the train and subway in NYC many times and was never concerned. Mine is also the old style where it’s just one open space and no zipper pockets.


----------



## averagejoe

fdc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also live in Paris and was thinking about getting Sac de jour for an everyday day-to-night bag but am just afraid that it's not secured enough in the metro as it has zip compartements but not a flap that covers over and there are so many pickpockets so I don't feel very safe.
> 
> @To whom who own Sac de jour and commute in public transport: do you have any security issue with the bag? Thanks in advance.


I got the large structured men's Sac de Jour and I live in Toronto so I don't have the same problem with pickpockets, but I can't imagine it being very easy to steal from even though the top is open. I have a hard time getting into the bag myself. I don't want to undo the snap closures but it makes it very difficult to get anything from my bag. I can drop a wallet in but it's difficult to fish out without having to drag the handles open, which minimally makes the opening wider.

You can always store valuables in the zippered pouch inside. That pouch cannot be stolen easily as it is snapped in, and the zipper provides extra protection against thieves. 

I also have the Sac de Jour men's 48hr duffle and that bag has a zipper all the way across the top. It may be better against thieves, as mentioned by @coolmelondew . It comes in a few sizes including a rather small one that works perfectly as a purse. It depends on if you prefer the structured version over the supple version, since the duffle only comes in the supple version. I am not a big fan of the supple version of the original Sac de Jour, but I love the supple duffle because I find the unstructured leather works beautifully for that design (it is meant to be a duffle bag after all).


----------



## Miss World

Laurenk5 said:


> I'm a taller gal and I'd like to get the "small" sac de jour but I'm annoyed the long strap cannot be worn crossbody. At first I loved the baby version for that reason but I went to try it on with a friend and she thought the small looked better on me.
> 
> My question- has anyone ever bought a different strap to hook on their sac de jour? I actually tried on the small sac de jour and clipped on the strap from the baby sac de jour... wish they’d sell me the strap separately (here’s a pic of me trying on small SDJ  with the baby SDJ strap)


It looks great on you and I think the baby size would look just as great. Don’t you think the small would be too heavy when worn crossbody? You can get many amazing leather straps online these days for very cheap, it doesn’t have to be a Saint Laurent strap.


----------



## Laurenk5

Miss World said:


> It looks great on you and I think the baby size would look just as great. Don’t you think the small would be too heavy when worn crossbody? You can get many amazing leather straps online these days for very cheap, it doesn’t have to be a Saint Laurent strap.


Thank you 
I thought the small might be heavy crossbody... so torn about this.
Here’s a picture of me with the baby SDJ. Looks ok like this but it looked weird wearing it on my arm. Not sure what to do.

Small or baby?


----------



## Queensmama

Laurenk5 said:


> Thank you
> I thought the small might be heavy crossbody... so torn about this.
> Here’s a picture of me with the baby SDJ. Looks ok like this but it looked weird wearing it on my arm. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Small or baby?


I loooooooove the baby on you!!!! How tall are you?


----------



## Laurenk5

Queensmama said:


> I loooooooove the baby on you!!!! How tall are you?


Thank you!
I’m 5’10 and a bit chunky so that’s why I had been convinced I would go for the small but now I’m thinking about getting the baby!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Laurenk5 said:


> Thank you
> I thought the small might be heavy crossbody... so torn about this.
> Here’s a picture of me with the baby SDJ. Looks ok like this but it looked weird wearing it on my arm. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Small or baby?


I like the baby SDJ on you!


----------



## averagejoe

Laurenk5 said:


> Thank you
> I thought the small might be heavy crossbody... so torn about this.
> Here’s a picture of me with the baby SDJ. Looks ok like this but it looked weird wearing it on my arm. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Small or baby?


Definitely the baby SDJ.


----------



## Miss World

Laurenk5 said:


> Thank you
> I thought the small might be heavy crossbody... so torn about this.
> Here’s a picture of me with the baby SDJ. Looks ok like this but it looked weird wearing it on my arm. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Small or baby?


Personally I love the Baby size on you. It doesn’t look too small. It fits heaps and will be more comfortable to wear all day.


----------



## fdc

averagejoe said:


> I got the large structured men's Sac de Jour and I live in Toronto so I don't have the same problem with pickpockets, but I can't imagine it being very easy to steal from even though the top is open. I have a hard time getting into the bag myself. I don't want to undo the snap closures but it makes it very difficult to get anything from my bag. I can drop a wallet in but it's difficult to fish out without having to drag the handles open, which minimally makes the opening wider.
> 
> You can always store valuables in the zippered pouch inside. That pouch cannot be stolen easily as it is snapped in, and the zipper provides extra protection against thieves.
> 
> I also have the Sac de Jour men's 48hr duffle and that bag has a zipper all the way across the top. It may be better against thieves, as mentioned by @coolmelondew . It comes in a few sizes including a rather small one that works perfectly as a purse. It depends on if you prefer the structured version over the supple version, since the duffle only comes in the supple version. I am not a big fan of the supple version of the original Sac de Jour, but I love the supple duffle because I find the unstructured leather works beautifully for that design (it is meant to be a duffle bag after all).



Thanks for your sharing!! Security is the biggest downside of this bag!


----------



## anna.k

Hello to all SDJ lovers. 

I've been thinking about buying SDJ for a while now. Today I tried it for the first time at a boutique and I fell in love with a small supple version with croc embossing, but matte (suede? I don't really know). I can see some supple croc versions online, but they look more shiny in the pictures. Do you know how is this version / color officially called? Is it in a permanent offer or some kind of limited version? I wanted to check prices online, but I forgot to ask a SA for more details.


----------



## highend

anna.k said:


> Hello to all SDJ lovers.
> 
> I've been thinking about buying SDJ for a while now. Today I tried it for the first time at a boutique and I fell in love with a small supple version with croc embossing, but matte (suede? I don't really know). I can see some supple croc versions online, but they look more shiny in the pictures. Do you know how is this version / color officially called? Is it in a permanent offer or some kind of limited version? I wanted to check prices online, but I forgot to ask a SA for more details.
> 
> View attachment 4373403


I have this in the wood (brown) color.  Can't tell from your pic if that's what you're wearing or the black.

In any event, these links to the item should give you more details

https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...d-sac-de-jour-tote-item-13050159.aspx?size=17

https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product...n-embossed-crocodile-suede_cod11482742kr.html


----------



## anna.k

Thanks! The one I'm wearing is black, but looks a little faded (which I love). The color, matte look and brushed hardware make it look more casual and "cool". I'm really tempted to buy it tomorrow, just one day after seeing the bag for the first time IRL, which is not very responsible and well thought-out.

How does the material wear? Doesn't it get shiny and rubbed-off from touching your body? I don't have much experience with suede bags, but I have this problem with suede shoes.


----------



## highend

anna.k said:


> Thanks! The one I'm wearing is black, but looks a little faded (which I love). The color, matte look and brushed hardware make it look more casual and "cool". I'm really tempted to buy it tomorrow, just one day after seeing the bag for the first time IRL, which is not very responsible and well thought-out.
> 
> How does the material wear? Doesn't it get shiny and rubbed-off from touching your body? I don't have much experience with suede bags, but I have this problem with suede shoes.


I got mine about 4 months ago during the winter sales, and it still looks the same as when I bought it.  I consider this more of a nubuck than a typical suede (I didn't even count it among my suede bags in another post, LOL)...so, it will behave slightly differently.  I suppose it would only get shiny from rubbing if you had something oily on your skin, but that would happen with any material.

I'm a broken record, but I spray all my non-velvet bags with Collonil carbon pro and haven't had any issues.


----------



## anna.k

highend said:


> I got mine about 4 months ago during the winter sales, and it still looks the same as when I bought it.  I consider this more of a nubuck than a typical suede (I didn't even count it among my suede bags in another post, LOL)...so, it will behave slightly differently.  I suppose it would only get shiny from rubbing if you had something oily on your skin, but that would happen with any material.
> 
> I'm a broken record, but I spray all my non-velvet bags with Collonil carbon pro and haven't had any issues.



Thank you so much, it's nice to know someone's experience when making such rather big purchase. This would be my most expensive bag to date.

I just stalked your activity in this thread  to check what deal you got on your bag and WOW 60% off. Now I feel so lame being ready to buy it at almost full price. But realistically, I don't think I will be able to get a good deal on a specific black classic bag not being a VIP at any online store. If I get it (I probably will), I will definitely use protective spray.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I am recently revisiting the small SDJ as an everyday "mom" bag. I had looked at them years ago, I've always loved the style and how polished and simple it looks. I did notice that they have changed the design slightly on the structured ones. The grained leather one no longer has a cloth lined interior and seems much lighter than they used to be. The way the shoulder strap attached is different as well. it's closer together near the handles now. Has anyone mentioned this? 

how does the grained structured version break in over time -( its a smaller grain)? I'd like it to break in a little but not get as damaged as the smooth version.  

thanks!


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

riiche said:


> I don't know what possessed me to buy a Sac De Jour. This bag was never on my radar until I walked into a Reebonz  store on Christmas Eve - I immediately walked straight to this bag, it was as though it called out to me. I'd never felt anything like it lol.
> 
> This one is a croc-embossed baby Sac Du Jour in deep green, with silver hardware. It is _astonishingly_ light for something so structured, and a breeze to match with anything in my wardrobe. Quality is fantastic. I'm 4'9 and it is absolutely the perfect everyday size. I'm not a fan of straps but I didn't think the strap was too long on me at all.  The strap was hard to adjust at first but I used a little leather honey to ease it a little. Maybe I'll post pics wearing it in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4292384
> 
> View attachment 4292385
> View attachment 4292386
> 
> 
> Looks black in different lighting, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 4292389
> 
> 
> I think it's super roomy. I do remove the pouch inside to make space for my umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 4292387
> 
> 
> This is definitely not going to be my last SDJ. I love it! I'm looking at the Small souple next.




Hi! I'm interested in this SDJ but in the Eros Red and nano size. Now that you've had it for a few months, how has it held up? Is it still as light as you thought it was when you first bought it? Anything you now hate about it? I'm also curious to know if these colors are seasonal or more permanent and will be around for some time (if you are aware)?

TYIA!


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone have any real life pictures of the Dark Turquoise Grained Baby Sac De Jour? I have fallen in love with it and want to see real pictures before I take the plunge. Thanks in advance!


----------



## preshusgurli

Does anyone have modeling pics of the baby Sac De Jour? I am 5'8 and am afraid that the baby is too small for my frame, but I don't really need all that much space


----------



## bellebellebelle19

preshusgurli said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of the baby Sac De Jour? I am 5'8 and am afraid that the baby is too small for my frame, but I don't really need all that much space


These are old pics so apologies to the devoted followers of this thread, but I hope these help! 

This is me with the nano, baby, and small (I think lol). The second pic is of me with the baby and the small. I'm 5'6" for reference! For my own needs, I like the baby size the most!


----------



## Jodior

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think the smaller one looks better, but the larger would good for something like work! The smaller one looks more like an everyday size. I'd say contact them about an exchange - they might be able to help you find it in the Canada store





jaz_o said:


> I have been using the older small (32 cm) for a few years.  It feels too heavy and I'm 5'7".  In hindsight, I wish I bought the nano.





Luvnlife said:


> I like the baby size on you. Contact Saks and tell them they sent the wrong bag and ask them to order you the correct one providing it’s available. You paid for the baby and they sent the small. They should match the price you paid. Beautiful bag.





tweetie1288 said:


> I like the baby as well.
> Reach out to Saks they are pretty reasonable. I had a previous order when a gift card event. The bag they sent was defective. The allowed me to place another order and still applied the promo for me. Give it a try.
> Good luck!



I know I'm 4 months late to replying but I just wanted to thank everyone for their advice. Everyone on TPF is just so friendly and helpful!

Saks exchanged the small for the baby size without any issues. I couldn't imagine carrying anything heavier now that I've used my SDJ for ~4 months so I'm glad I listened to you guys. I probably carry this bag at least 3 times a week, so it has definitely been one of my best luxury purchases to date.


----------



## Jodior

preshusgurli said:


> Does anyone have modeling pics of the baby Sac De Jour? I am 5'8 and am afraid that the baby is too small for my frame, but I don't really need all that much space



I don't think the baby would be small for your height. If you don't need much space, I think purchasing the small could end up leaving you using the bag less. The strap is also adjustable so you can make it a bit longer to suit your height... I'd definitely go with the baby size over the small.


----------



## victoroliveira

Does anyone have the Carry-All version? I wonder if it's big as the mens version. 
I'm really looking forward in buying one, but the mens version it's really big for me. 
I'm 5.5, went to the boutique but they didn't have all the sizes there so i'm kinda lost about which one would look great on me. Any tips?


----------



## micahanne

victoroliveira said:


> Does anyone have the Carry-All version? I wonder if it's big as the mens version.
> I'm really looking forward in buying one, but the mens version it's really big for me.
> I'm 5.5, went to the boutique but they didn't have all the sizes there so i'm kinda lost about which one would look great on me. Any tips?



I have a carry-all version and a small size as well. I’m about your height too. I have the smooth leatherI carry-all and it can get heavy, that my only complaint about it but the grained leather should be lighter.let me know if you want a pic.


----------



## victoroliveira

Would you mind if you take some mod shots with the carry all?  and does it come with a strap? thank you so much!



micahanne said:


> I have a carry-all version and a small size as well. I’m about your height too. I have the smooth leatherI carry-all and it can get heavy, that my only complaint about it but the grained leather should be lighter.let me know if you want a pic.


----------



## micahanne

victoroliveira said:


> Would you mind if you take some mod shots with the carry all?  and does it come with a strap? thank you so much!


I’ll post some pics tomorrow, you have to forgive whatever appearance I have coz I’m at home with my new baby lol mine doesn’t have the strap - that was actually my main complaint about it (duh, I forgot about that earlier)


----------



## micahanne

victoroliveira said:


> Would you mind if you take some mod shots with the carry all?  and does it come with a strap? thank you so much!



Hi. So I double check my bigger SDJ to make sure it is the carry all version. When I looked at the papers it only says large, it didn’t have the word carry all (I thought it was the carry all because it is the largest one that they have when I bought it). Hopefully the other ladies can chime in regarding the difference between the large vs carry-all. I took these pictures just in case you still want to see. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## victoroliveira

micahanne said:


> Hi. So I double check my bigger SDJ to make sure it is the carry all version. When I looked at the papers it only says large, it didn’t have the word carry all (I thought it was the carry all because it is the largest one that they have when I bought it). Hopefully the other ladies can chime in regarding the difference between the large vs carry-all. I took these pictures just in case you still want to see. Sorry for the confusion!
> View attachment 4420800
> View attachment 4420801
> View attachment 4420802


Thank you very much for you time! It seems it's the same thing. thats probably the best size for me. thank you again!


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> Thank you very much for you time! It seems it's the same thing. thats probably the best size for me. thank you again!


I have the men's structured one and I think it's the same size as the one posted by @micahanne . I don't think it will look too large on you based on your height, and it comes with a wide strap which is important for when I don't want to hand-carry the bag. I think you should get the men's one.


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> I have the men's structured one and I think it's the same size as the one posted by @micahanne . I don't think it will look too large on you based on your height, and it comes with a wide strap which is important for when I don't want to hand-carry the bag. I think you should get the men's one.



Thank you! I’m still looking up. There’s only one boutique here in Brazil and last time I went there they only had non structured one. I’m traveling to Europe soon so I’ll be able to test and check other sizes in real life.


----------



## averagejoe

victoroliveira said:


> Thank you! I’m still looking up. There’s only one boutique here in Brazil and last time I went there they only had non structured one. I’m traveling to Europe soon so I’ll be able to test and check other sizes in real life.


You inspired me to wear my Sac de Jour today, and my Saint Laurent Wyatt boots. Here is the men's size, shown hand-held with the strap tucked into the bag, worn with the strap, and with the strap placed at the front. I think the size is perfect.


----------



## baghagg

averagejoe said:


> You inspired me to wear my Sac de Jour today, and my Saint Laurent Wyatt boots. Here is the men's size, shown hand-held with the strap tucked into the bag, worn with the strap, and with the strap placed at the front. I think the size is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422941
> View attachment 4422942
> View attachment 4422943


So dapper! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji179][emoji102]


----------



## bluesnapdragon

What is everyone's opinion on the longevity of the Sac De Jour? Is it a classic? I LOVE mine and personally think that it is. I like it enough that I'm thinking of getting another one -- but given the price, I try to only buy classic bags that won't look dated in a few years. To me, the Sac De Jour is one of those timeless bags -- but I'm hoping I'm right.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bluesnapdragon said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the longevity of the Sac De Jour? Is it a classic? I LOVE mine and personally think that it is. I like it enough that I'm thinking of getting another one -- but given the price, I try to only buy classic bags that won't look dated in a few years. To me, the Sac De Jour is one of those timeless bags -- but I'm hoping I'm right.


The shape and design is so classic - there really is nothing about it that dates it to this time! 


averagejoe said:


> You inspired me to wear my Sac de Jour today, and my Saint Laurent Wyatt boots. Here is the men's size, shown hand-held with the strap tucked into the bag, worn with the strap, and with the strap placed at the front. I think the size is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422941
> View attachment 4422942
> View attachment 4422943


Looking very cool!!


----------



## averagejoe

bluesnapdragon said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the longevity of the Sac De Jour? Is it a classic? I LOVE mine and personally think that it is. I like it enough that I'm thinking of getting another one -- but given the price, I try to only buy classic bags that won't look dated in a few years. To me, the Sac De Jour is one of those timeless bags -- but I'm hoping I'm right.


I understand what you mean. I don't want to buy a bag that looks dated the next season, because these bags are pricey and I want more mileage out of what I pay for.

As @bellebellebelle19 said, there is nothing about the bag that makes it look dated easily. It doesn't have bulky hardware (in fact, hardly any at all). It doesn't have huge logos. It looks a bit like the Birkin without the flap, so it can ride on the success of the Birkin's perceived timelessness. And it looks so nice. It's one of my favourite bags in my collection. It has such clean lines. So I think it shouldn't look dated even if YSL discontinues the bag completely, at least to people who don't know much about the bag. The fashionistas may know, but to others, it just looks like a nice modern bag.

Sometimes when considering the "timelessness" of a bag, we forget to consider if our own love of the bag will be timeless. Bags like the Birkin, Kelly, and Chanel Re-issue are considered timeless (so long as the brands try hard to maintain a perceived air of timelessness for these bags), but the people who buy them may end up falling out of love with these, which is one reason why some end up on resale.

So I suggest getting the Sac de Jour if you love it. It may be discontinued someday, but that may be after you fall out of love with it, or after the bag has had so much wear and tear that it is time to retire it.


----------



## huske

I am planning to get a baby sac de jour souple in grey or white grained leather. Has anyone got the experiences of a white sdj? is there any color transfer?


----------



## Venessa84

huske said:


> I am planning to get a baby sac de jour souple in grey or white grained leather. Has anyone got the experiences of a white sdj? is there any color transfer?



I have a white SDJ but it’s not the souple version. It’s a smooth leather and very easy to wipe clean so I’ve had no issues with color transfer.


----------



## huske

Stunning bag indeed!


----------



## huske

Venessa84 said:


> I have a white SDJ but it’s not the souple version. It’s a smooth leather and very easy to wipe clean so I’ve had no issues with color transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429852


Stunning bag indeed! Is this still available to purchase ?


----------



## Venessa84

huske said:


> Stunning bag indeed! Is this still available to purchase ?



Thank you! It’s really a great bag and has worn very well. 

I’m really not sure if it’s available but don’t think so. I’ve had it for 3 years.


----------



## Chanelruleseverything

Help! What color is this?! It's a taupey-olivey-earthy color but I cannot find the name of it anywhere


----------



## rutabaga

I gifted this to myself as a bday/Xmas present last year. Love the grained leather as it’s tough AF. I’ve shoved it under the airplane seat in front of me for a work trip (don’t recommend) and it doesn’t show any signs of wear at all. This is the larger size that fits letter sized file folders, which is what I wanted since I use it for work.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

Hi SDJ owners,
Does anyone have a small Sac Du Jour (Suple) in Dark Green color? Would you call it fairly neutral? Is it darker on the side of black or brighter green? I'm leaning toward a darker color but not black just to keep it more interesting. I would have loved a dark gray like they've had in past years. The Taupe also looks amazing so I'm a little torn between the two. Any recommendations?


----------



## blackcherry88

I just discovered this version of sdj which imho is the best version (which they should have released many years ago) but I have already gotten mine... 



Small sdj in embossed caviar leather, super structured and very scratch resistant... too bad I don’t have a budget nor a need for a second small sdj now. Previously they had the same thing but with studs embellishments covering the whole bag. 

Anyway it’s available on the Neiman Marcus website for pre-order, it’s part of the Fall 2019 collection I think...


----------



## Zebra_Bv

blackcherry88 said:


> I just discovered this version of sdj which imho is the best version (which they should have released many years ago) but I have already gotten mine...
> 
> View attachment 4445069
> 
> Small sdj in embossed caviar leather, super structured and very scratch resistant... too bad I don’t have a budget nor a need for a second small sdj now. Previously they had the same thing but with studs embellishments covering the whole bag.
> 
> Anyway it’s available on the Neiman Marcus website for pre-order, it’s part of the Fall 2019 collection I think...


The dark gray one is beautiful! Thanks for pointing me to this!


----------



## smobon

I’ve been on the fence for months between baby and small sdj
I think there’s something classy looking about the small, but wonder if baby is more practical on my small frame , 5,4

I’d like the bag for weekend shopping says and city visits plus the odd trip away, not as a work bag. Would be great to hear people’s real life experiences, And if any shorter girls get away with the small...thanks


----------



## micahanne

smobon said:


> I’ve been on the fence for months between baby and small sdj
> I think there’s something classy looking about the small, but wonder if baby is more practical on my small frame , 5,4
> 
> I’d like the bag for weekend shopping says and city visits plus the odd trip away, not as a work bag. Would be great to hear people’s real life experiences, And if any shorter girls get away with the small...thanks


I have the small sdj, i posted how it looks like on me, I'm about your height too. I don't have the baby so I cant speak about it but I love the size of the small for me. It fits everything i need - wallet, phone, keys and even my sunglasses case. happy shopping!


----------



## smobon

Thank you, do you have a link please?


----------



## micahanne

smobon said:


> Thank you, do you have a link please?


Here you go - Im about 5'4- 5'5 (depending on which lie i remember lol) but yeah im about your size.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-saint-laurent-bags-here.845825/page-104

if you look into page 160 of this thread, someone posted mod shots of nano, baby and small on her. I think she's 5'6


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I was shopping today and I was very close to picking up the speedy b 25. I usually stop by NM but they never have anything I like in stock.. until today. Thankfully I grabbed the last SDJ in this size/color/style. The leather is amazing and feels so lightweight but durable.not to mention the dark grey/blue color with silver hardware. This is definitely one of the most expensive bags I own but so worth it. I love how minimalistic it is. 





blackcherry88 said:


> I just discovered this version of sdj which imho is the best version (which they should have released many years ago) but I have already gotten mine...
> 
> View attachment 4445069
> 
> Small sdj in embossed caviar leather, super structured and very scratch resistant... too bad I don’t have a budget nor a need for a second small sdj now. Previously they had the same thing but with studs embellishments covering the whole bag.
> 
> Anyway it’s available on the Neiman Marcus website for pre-order, it’s part of the Fall 2019 collection I think...


----------



## coolmelondew

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I was shopping today and I was very close to picking up the speedy b 25. I usually stop by NM but they never have anything I like in stock.. until today. Thankfully I grabbed the last SDJ in this size/color/style. The leather is amazing and feels so lightweight but durable.not to mention the dark grey/blue color with silver hardware. This is definitely one of the most expensive bags I own but so worth it. I love how minimalistic it is.


omg this bag is perfect, i love the shade of grey! enjoy wearing your bag!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

coolmelondew said:


> omg this bag is perfect, i love the shade of grey! enjoy wearing your bag!



Thanks! I was carrying it out today and fell in love i might just have to invest in another one in a different color lol


----------



## blackcherry88

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I was shopping today and I was very close to picking up the speedy b 25. I usually stop by NM but they never have anything I like in stock.. until today. Thankfully I grabbed the last SDJ in this size/color/style. The leather is amazing and feels so lightweight but durable.not to mention the dark grey/blue color with silver hardware. This is definitely one of the most expensive bags I own but so worth it. I love how minimalistic it is.



Congrats on your new bag!! I am just wondering if this version the one with a removable pouch or not...


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

blackcherry88 said:


> Congrats on your new bag!! I am just wondering if this version the one with a removable pouch or not...



Yes it is!


----------



## Bmello

Hi all. Ive never been a tote kinda person. I don't own any at all but I felt in love with the SDJ and found a pretty one on Farfetch 30% off didn't think twice and bought it. I am not sure I am going to keep it though as I don't know if it will suit me.  this is the one I ordered. Does anybody have a similar colour as this one? Farfetch doesn't specify the colour name.


----------



## smobon

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I was shopping today and I was very close to picking up the speedy b 25. I usually stop by NM but they never have anything I like in stock.. until today. Thankfully I grabbed the last SDJ in this size/color/style. The leather is amazing and feels so lightweight but durable.not to mention the dark grey/blue color with silver hardware. This is definitely one of the most expensive bags I own but so worth it. I love how minimalistic it is.


Is this baby or small?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

smobon said:


> Is this baby or small?


Small size


----------



## emmaa11

I am sorry to say, today I sold my sac de jour small to a luxury consignment, it was tooooo heavy for me...  Anyone else who has done this? It was a beauty, sad.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

emmaa11 said:


> I am sorry to say, today I sold my sac de jour small to a luxury consignment, it was tooooo heavy for me...  Anyone else who has done this? It was a beauty, sad.



I ended up selling my SDJ only because what I need to carry in a day didn't fit properly without having to play little tetris and put things a certain way. More reasons too but won't ramble here. SO BEAUTIFUL THOUGH. Ill probably get it in the size baby and use it for going out


----------



## smobon

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I ended up selling my SDJ only because what I need to carry in a day didn't fit properly without having to play little tetris and put things a certain way. More reasons too but won't ramble here. SO BEAUTIFUL THOUGH. Ill probably get it in the size baby and use it for going out


Which size did you have?


----------



## smobon

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I was shopping today and I was very close to picking up the speedy b 25. I usually stop by NM but they never have anything I like in stock.. until today. Thankfully I grabbed the last SDJ in this size/color/style. The leather is amazing and feels so lightweight but durable.not to mention the dark grey/blue color with silver hardware. This is definitely one of the most expensive bags I own but so worth it. I love how minimalistic it is.


Gorgeous how are you getting on with it? Is this small or baby?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Small


----------



## smobon

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Small


Thank you, I was just wondering is there a reason you've sold small and might get the baby? I can't decide between these two! Thanks


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

smobon said:


> Thank you, I was just wondering is there a reason you've sold small and might get the baby? I can't decide between these two! Thanks



This specific SDJ had the most durable and textured leather, which is what attracted me to it! and in store, I loved the size of it compared to the baby. However, I noticed when I got home it just wasn't functional because I had to position my essentials in such a way that it felt like I was playing tetris trying to fit my things. It fit perfect without the zip compartment in the middle but for me, I felt very paranoid with it being an open tote and my wallet wasnt as protected as i needed it to be. It really depends on what you need to carry with you. I didnt see any flaws with the bag itself if I could carry less - small is perfect for most.


----------



## smobon

lotusflowerbaum said:


> This specific SDJ had the most durable and textured leather, which is what attracted me to it! and in store, I loved the size of it compared to the baby. However, I noticed when I got home it just wasn't functional because I had to position my essentials in such a way that it felt like I was playing tetris trying to fit my things. It fit perfect without the zip compartment in the middle but for me, I felt very paranoid with it being an open tote and my wallet wasnt as protected as i needed it to be. It really depends on what you need to carry with you. I didnt see any flaws with the bag itself if I could carry less - small is perfect for most.


Thanks so much for your detailed reply, what I was trying to understand is if you felt the small was too small, what is making you lean towards the baby now (which is a smaller bag than the baby). Sorry if I have misunderstood!


----------



## shopgirl560

emmaa11 said:


> I am sorry to say, today I sold my sac de jour small to a luxury consignment, it was tooooo heavy for me...  Anyone else who has done this? It was a beauty, sad.


Can I asked how much you got for it?  I thinking of selling mine


----------



## emmaa11

shopgirl560 said:


> Can I asked how much you got for it?  I thinking of selling mine


I got if sold for 1028 euros. I did buy the bag for 55% off at farfetch.com (1088 euros). So I did not loose much money at all, and I used the bag 5 times in 2 years time so it was a deal for me too selling. As long as take care of the bag, you will be able to get some money of it, not so much...


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

smobon said:


> Thanks so much for your detailed reply, what I was trying to understand is if you felt the small was too small, what is making you lean towards the baby now (which is a smaller bag than the baby). Sorry if I have misunderstood!



I would use the baby for nights going out, I wont need much and I'd take a smaller cardholder with me.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is mine:


----------



## ilovekitty

Hi ladies ! Not sure if this is still active thread .. question... 
Why are some baby sizes from previous years not have adjustable straps? 
Is this on all bags now vs before ? Thanks !


----------



## meowmeow94

My ex-boyfriend is getting me a SDJ for my birthday. He is my ex but still getting me a bag since he broke up with a day after I announce my birthmonth. Also, we are on the best term now so a bag is in order.
It’s a nano sized. I’m debating between the Fog Grey and the Lipstick Pink.
Thank you for helping me choose


----------



## emmaa11

meowmeow94 said:


> My ex-boyfriend is getting me a SDJ for my birthday. He is my ex but still getting me a bag since he broke up with a day after I announce my birthmonth. Also, we are on the best term now so a bag is in order.
> It’s a nano sized. I’m debating between the Fog Grey and the Lipstick Pink.
> Thank you for helping me choose


I would say Fog grey, as I had an pink sac de jour and when I wanted to sell it I got less for it as it was pink...


----------



## roxta

Every now and then I see a well priced pre-loved Souple SDJ, and I think "oh, maybe I'll treat myself to something different". The ones that have a zip top would be particularly great for travel. 

And then I see the sides and more often than not (in the Baby and Small sizes) the leather will be slouched out of shape. So I'm sticking to my two regular structured SDJs for now...


----------



## Luvnlife

roxta said:


> Every now and then I see a well priced pre-loved Souple SDJ, and I think "oh, maybe I'll treat myself to something different". The ones that have a zip top would be particularly great for travel.
> 
> And then I see the sides and more often than not (in the Baby and Small sizes) the leather will be slouched out of shape. So I'm sticking to my two regular structured SDJs for now...



I really love the feel of the leather on the souple. It is much for luxurious than the regular in my opinion. I own a baby size in red and it’s 3 years old. No slouching at all on this size on mine Looks like it did the day I bought it. I use it most days and do take care of my bags. Don’t toss them around. I love it. 
To original poster, I like the fog color.


----------



## meowmeow94

Thank you girls!!! (i dont know how to quote from iPhone) 
Haha yes! I got the Fog


----------



## Luvnlife

meowmeow94 said:


> Thank you girls!!! (i dont know how to quote from iPhone)
> Haha yes! I got the Fog



 Congrats!  You will love it. Post a pic.


----------



## roxta

Luvnlife said:


> I really love the feel of the leather on the souple. It is much for luxurious than the regular in my opinion. I own a baby size in red and it’s 3 years old. No slouching at all on this size on mine Looks like it did the day I bought it. I use it most days and do take care of my bags. Don’t toss them around. I love it.
> To original poster, I like the fog color.


I like the look and feel of the Souple leather too, don't get me wrong. That's why I've kept the Souple on my "Maybe One Day" list and I check the pre-loved Souples regularly. I guess that based on what I've seen in the pre-loved market (which gives me an idea of average wear and tear), the classic SDJs tend to look less battered up than the Souples, if I compare those of a similar size and price point.
It could be that many people see the Souple as a more easy-going carefree bag, so they're not as precious with them - and that's perfectly logical since a bag is meant to be put to work. Of course there are those who take really good care of their Souples too. But most pre-loved ones that I've seen have been really "working" hard.


----------



## Luvnlife

roxta said:


> I like the look and feel of the Souple leather too, don't get me wrong. That's why I've kept the Souple on my "Maybe One Day" list and I check the pre-loved Souples regularly. I guess that based on what I've seen in the pre-loved market (which gives me an idea of average wear and tear), the classic SDJs tend to look less battered up than the Souples, if I compare those of a similar size and price point.
> It could be that many people see the Souple as a more easy-going carefree bag, so they're not as precious with them - and that's perfectly logical since a bag is meant to be put to work. Of course there are those who take really good care of their Souples too. But most pre-loved ones that I've seen have been really "working" hard.



I totally agree with you on that. Keep looking, though, as there are those of us, like yourself, that keep our bags looking great!


----------



## islandmouse

Hi there -- thinking about getting the SDJ in black. Will probably go for the embossed leather and not the souple (I have the traditional Chanel bag in lambskin and regret not buying it in the caviar because the lambskin is so delicate). Can anyone tell me -- some of the SDJs show the metal studs on the front/upper portion of the bag but others do not. Looking at the YSL site, it appears that maybe only the souple comes like this -- can anyone verify? (I read somewhere the metal studs may be an older style but I am not sure.)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Luvnlife

islandmouse said:


> Hi there -- thinking about getting the SDJ in black. Will probably go for the embossed leather and not the souple (I have the traditional Chanel bag in lambskin and regret not buying it in the caviar because the lambskin is so delicate). Can anyone tell me -- some of the SDJs show the metal studs on the front/upper portion of the bag but others do not. Looking at the YSL site, it appears that maybe only the souple comes like this -- can anyone verify? (I read somewhere the metal studs may be an older style but I am not sure.)
> 
> Thanks very much.



Love the SDJ. In answer to your question, yes, only the souple leather has the exposed studs on the upper front of the bag. The embossed leathers do not have this. Theirs is a snap. The embossed also have metal feet on the bottom of the bag and the souple have an extra layer of protection with extra leather on the bottom instead of the metal feet. Personally, I do not like the metal feet. They scratch surfaces and I never place my bags on the floor. I have noticed the embossed leather has changed within the last few months. It looks like a higher quality and a bit hicker which some like and some do not. The souple leather is extremely durable and nothing like your lambskin leather.   It doesn’t scratch at all. To me the biggest difference is one bag is stiffer and highly structured and the souple Is structured with a bit of give. Love the SDJ’s. You will love it!  Go for it. So worth it.  Classic Bag that will never go out of style.


----------



## islandmouse

Luvnlife said:


> Love the SDJ. In answer to your question, yes, only the souple leather has the exposed studs on the upper front of the bag. The embossed leathers do not have this. Theirs is a snap. The embossed also have metal feet on the bottom of the bag and the souple have an extra layer of protection with extra leather on the bottom instead of the metal feet. Personally, I do not like the metal feet. They scratch surfaces and I never place my bags on the floor. I have noticed the embossed leather has changed within the last few months. It looks like a higher quality and a bit hicker which some like and some do not. The souple leather is extremely durable and nothing like your lambskin leather.   It doesn’t scratch at all. To me the biggest difference is one bag is stiffer and highly structured and the souple Is structured with a bit of give. Love the SDJ’s. You will love it!  Go for it. So worth it.  Classic Bag that will never go out of style.


Thanks! I do really love the SDJ. I think I have to see them in person to decide. I really like the exposed studs a lot but I also like more structured bags so I feel like I am really undecided on which one to get.


----------



## Luvnlife

islandmouse said:


> Thanks! I do really love the SDJ. I think I have to see them in person to decide. I really like the exposed studs a lot but I also like more structured bags so I feel like I am really undecided on which one to get.



Is it possible for you to order each and make your decision that way?  Seeing each of them is the only way to truly know. It’s too expensive an item to make a mistake.


----------



## islandmouse

Luvnlife said:


> Is it possible for you to order each and make your decision that way?  Seeing each of them is the only way to truly know. It’s too expensive an item to make a mistake.


That's clever. If I can figure out a place to buy both where I can easily return one, I will definitely consider doing this!


----------



## sdhal001

I'm interested in getting the small SDJ in black smooth leather w/ gold hardware, does that particular one ever go on sale? 
I know the outlets sell SDJs, but from what I was told by a sales associate there, they never get the black ones. I know I already missed the YSL sale back in June, but does anyone know if the black SDJ was included in that sale?


----------



## meowmeow94

Finally get a cute pic w this lovely bag haha thanks for letting me share


----------



## meowmeow94

Another one! So cute.
It fits a lot


----------



## islandmouse

Does anyone know if SL has changed the SDJ grained leather bag in size baby since Spring/Summer 2018? I have an opportunity to buy one from 2018 but I saw the most recent version (from 2019) in person recently and want to make sure there are no major differences.


----------



## islandmouse

After going back and forth between the nano, baby and various materials, I think I've FINALLY decided on the souple in baby! I saw it yesterday in the store and, although I wasn't crazy about it when I saw it last time, I absolutely loved it yesterday. The studs and the slightly more dulled metal really give it an edgier, more fashion forward look. I am SO excited for my first SDJ purchase (it won't be my last)!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

meowmeow94 said:


> Finally get a cute pic w this lovely bag haha thanks for letting me share


where's your dress from?! I love it AND your new SDJ! Congrats


----------



## meowmeow94

Designer_Dreams said:


> where's your dress from?! I love it AND your new SDJ! Congrats


Thank you dear! It’s from my brand UYEN MEOW. You can view us on @uyenmeow2808 and @uyenmeowfashion Instagram


----------



## HavPlenty

My new Sac de Jour. Got it resale at a decent price. Never been used but the lock was missing. 
I've been looking high and low for a navy work bag that looked good and wouldn't break the bank.


----------



## RachyB

Would this drive anyone crazy??... I have just bought my SDJ and just LOVE the bag so much it’s perfect for me. However after a couple of days I noticed the handle looked a bit wonky.. I know it’s not very noticeable but deciding whether it’s worth the effort to exchange or if it’s to be expected for hand made?!


----------



## Nicky75

RachyB said:


> Would this drive anyone crazy??... I have just bought my SDJ and just LOVE the bag so much it’s perfect for me. However after a couple of days I noticed the handle looked a bit wonky.. I know it’s not very noticeable but deciding whether it’s worth the effort to exchange or if it’s to be expected for hand made?!


So annoying!  I would try to exchange it.  I checked my SDJ and the handles are straight..


----------



## Kayceedee88

I would exchange it as well. That would bother me on a brand new bag...


----------



## RachyB

Thank you! I thought that but just needed that reassurance I wasn’t just being super OCD. I will exchange


----------



## meowmeow94

Today ❤️


----------



## Lwy

islandmouse said:


> After going back and forth between the nano, baby and various materials, I think I've FINALLY decided on the souple in baby! I saw it yesterday in the store and, although I wasn't crazy about it when I saw it last time, I absolutely loved it yesterday. The studs and the slightly more dulled metal really give it an edgier, more fashion forward look. I am SO excited for my first SDJ purchase (it won't be my last)!


I have a souple in nano and I love it! It actually fits all of my daily essentials which I'm surprised. I prefer the souple leather as I think it's prettier and a lot more comfortable when wearing it crossbody compared to the structured one.


----------



## averagejoe

Wore my Sac de Jour to a Dior event yesterday. I originally wanted to wear more Dior to the event but I love how the sleek look of my Saint Laurent jacket and Wyatt boots complimented the Dior black jewelry I wanted to wear, so I went with Saint Laurent instead.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> Wore my Sac de Jour to a Dior event yesterday. I originally wanted to wear more Dior to the event but I love how the sleek look of my Saint Laurent jacket and Wyatt boots complimented the Dior black jewelry I wanted to wear, so I went with Saint Laurent instead.



Chic!!! More pics of the jacket pls


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Wore my Sac de Jour to a Dior event yesterday. I originally wanted to wear more Dior to the event but I love how the sleek look of my Saint Laurent jacket and Wyatt boots complimented the Dior black jewelry I wanted to wear, so I went with Saint Laurent instead.



You look fantastic and why not keep Dior on their toes


----------



## coolmelondew

My very first green bag! I love greens and blues but find it difficult to find a suitable green tone as they tend to make me look sallow. This green Sac de Jour baby however has a cool tone and I love how it goes from a deep inky green to almost olive depending on how the light hits it.


----------



## lxrac

coolmelondew said:


> My very first green bag! I love greens and blues but find it difficult to find a suitable green tone as they tend to make me look sallow. This green Sac de Jour baby however has a cool tone and I love how it goes from a deep inky green to almost olive depending on how the light hits it.
> 
> View attachment 4603344
> View attachment 4603345
> View attachment 4603346



Love this color! it's a chameleon. It can even look gray sometimes


----------



## yasmany

yout bag is the mens version?



averagejoe said:


> Wore my Sac de Jour to a Dior event yesterday. I originally wanted to wear more Dior to the event but I love how the sleek look of my Saint Laurent jacket and Wyatt boots complimented the Dior black jewelry I wanted to wear, so I went with Saint Laurent instead.


----------



## averagejoe

yasmany said:


> yout bag is the mens version?


Yes it is. It comes with the thicker strap:
https://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/men/bags-sac-de-jour-men-large-sac-de-jour-carry-all-bag-in-black-grained-leather_cod45310567rd.html#dept=men_bags_sac_de_jour


----------



## ATLbagaddict

i*bella said:


> I gifted this to myself as a bday/Xmas present last year. Love the grained leather as it’s tough AF. I’ve shoved it under the airplane seat in front of me for a work trip (don’t recommend) and it doesn’t show any signs of wear at all. This is the larger size that fits letter sized file folders, which is what I wanted since I use it for work.



Hi i*bella - just wondering if you could let me know if you're still loving/using your SDJ for work/how it's been holding up?  I want to upgrade to a new work bag and I've searched high and low for one that can fit my laptop, looks classy/professional/chic, and also leaves enough room for the rest of my day-to-day needs.  I went to the Saint Laurent boutique last night and fell in LOVE with the large grained leather one that looks very similar to yours (albeit with silver hardware).  But I'm worried it may lose its shape/get slouchy over time?  Just wondering what your overall experience/review is of your bag, since you seem to be using it for the same function as I would!  Thanks so much!


----------



## rutabaga

ATLbagaddict said:


> Hi i*bella - just wondering if you could let me know if you're still loving/using your SDJ for work/how it's been holding up?  I want to upgrade to a new work bag and I've searched high and low for one that can fit my laptop, looks classy/professional/chic, and also leaves enough room for the rest of my day-to-day needs.  I went to the Saint Laurent boutique last night and fell in LOVE with the large grained leather one that looks very similar to yours (albeit with silver hardware).  But I'm worried it may lose its shape/get slouchy over time?  Just wondering what your overall experience/review is of your bag, since you seem to be using it for the same function as I would!  Thanks so much!



Hi there,

I actually haven’t used my SdJ much since buying it last year. The main reason is because I take public transportation for part of my commute and I feel self-conscious having such an expensive bag with me when you hear about people getting their phones and purses snatched. I typically hold it with the logo turned inward. Thankfully, its not a showy or well-recognized bag like a Chanel or LV monogram bag is in most cities. I also never EVER put my bags on the floor of trains, so I’ve had to awkwardly hold it between my knees while adjusting my grip on train bars/straps during my commute, where it’s typically standing room only. I have the larger size so it doesn’t come with a strap.

I love the style and pebbled leather of this bag, but like others have commented, “tetrising” my things so they fit just right inside makes it less pleasurable to use. Most days I use a large Longchamp (Black Neo or navy Le Pliage cuir). I’ll bring the SdJ when I don’t pack my lunch because it doesn’t expand well for containers and bruises fruit. The center compartment isn’t detachable for the larger style, so you’re committed to the configuration. I’ve been able to place a zippered pouch on one side and a slim binder on the other, a glasses case and a small zojirushi water bottle when flying, and nothing rolled out when I put it under the seat in front of me. If you can, bring your tablet with you to see how it fits. It’s also a heavy bag without anything in it, so keep that in mind. If you have a coat or umbrella you don’t need, you may need a packable tote for those items. I’ve been able to drape jackets over the top of my bag though, which also prevents things from falling out. 

HTH! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

i*bella said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I actually haven’t used my SdJ much since buying it last year. The main reason is because I take public transportation for part of my commute and I feel self-conscious having such an expensive bag with me when you hear about people getting their phones and purses snatched. I typically hold it with the logo turned inward. Thankfully, its not a showy or well-recognized bag like a Chanel or LV monogram bag is in most cities. I also never EVER put my bags on the floor of trains, so I’ve had to awkwardly hold it between my knees while adjusting my grip on train bars/straps during my commute, where it’s typically standing room only. I have the larger size so it doesn’t come with a strap.
> 
> I love the style and pebbled leather of this bag, but like others have commented, “tetrising” my things so they fit just right inside makes it less pleasurable to use. Most days I use a large Longchamp (Black Neo or navy Le Pliage cuir). I’ll bring the SdJ when I don’t pack my lunch because it doesn’t expand well for containers and bruises fruit. The center compartment isn’t detachable for the larger style, so you’re committed to the configuration. I’ve been able to place a zippered pouch on one side and a slim binder on the other, a glasses case and a small zojirushi water bottle when flying, and nothing rolled out when I put it under the seat in front of me. If you can, bring your tablet with you to see how it fits. It’s also a heavy bag without anything in it, so keep that in mind. If you have a coat or umbrella you don’t need, you may need a packable tote for those items. I’ve been able to drape jackets over the top of my bag though, which also prevents things from falling out.
> 
> HTH! Let me know if you have any questions.



Thanks so much!!  That was all super helpful and informative.  I think I must be looking at a different version of the bag - actually, when I went in the boutique just to peruse/try things on, I told the SA that I wanted a new work bag that could fit my laptop, he brought this version out, and when I went to look it up again afterwards I realized it's actually considered a men's bag (https://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product..._cod45468540dd.html#dept=men_bags_sac_de_jour).  Just goes to show looking at bags online can sometimes never replace checking them out in person, because I would have thought this was way too big/bulky, but in person it actually seemed like the perfect size for me (I'm not a petite gal ha).  And the zippered pouch is removable in this one, and it comes with a leather strap. Although I hear you on the weight - I tested it out by putting my laptop in, but obviously that's just one piece of many that I have to carry on a day to day basis!  Since it's such a pricey bag I'll have to keep mulling it over; I wouldn't be able to justify purchasing it until after the new year/Christmas shopping for family anyways   It's just super helpful to get others' real-world feedback on bags, so I appreciate you taking the time to give me yours!!


----------



## Blue_Rose

Got the most beautiful Sac De Jour in pink metallic python. This was my favourite purchase 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 for the year.


----------



## Fashion412

Joining the club with the black baby style in grained leather. 

I tried on the grey croc as well and it is stunning in person. I hope they get lighter colors in the baby size for spring and summer.


----------



## mal

Fashion412 said:


> Joining the club with the black baby style in grained leather.
> 
> I tried on the grey croc as well and it is stunning in person. I hope they get lighter colors in the baby size for spring and summer.


Gorgeous, congratulations. I have the black croc baby, got her in 2016 and she still looks new. It’s my go to bag.


----------



## Fashion412

mal said:


> Gorgeous, congratulations. I have the black croc baby, got her in 2016 and she still looks new. It’s my go to bag.


I love to hear this! This is exactly what I needed. I have a lot of chain bag styles and then big work totes. I needed something small and practical for every day life.


----------



## mal

Fashion412 said:


> I love to hear this! This is exactly what I needed. I have a lot of chain bag styles and then big work totes. I needed something small and practical for every day life.


It’s funny I’m always chiding myself when I get ready to go and keep grabbing that one. I have a lot of other nice handbags, mostly Prada and Chanel. I almost always take the baby, it’s the perfect size and I think they look so chic either way you carry them. Enjoy!


----------



## chaerimk

Sharing my small Sac De Jour souple family. I love the slouchy and casual look of the souple more than the regular version. I am not a dressy person so this fit my style perfectly. The grain leather is so hard wearing. It went through rain, car and plane travel and still looks brand new ,with a hint of slouch.

 The new croc nubuck is just exquisite. From first impression, the croc emboss seems to have more structure to it than the grain leather one. We will see in time.


----------



## brandchaser1992

Does anyone has hardware tarnished for SDJ souple? Saw a few proloved ones has hardware oxidation. Thanks for help


----------



## Lwy

chaerimk said:


> Sharing my small Sac De Jour souple family. I love the slouchy and casual look of the souple more than the regular version. I am not a dressy person so this fit my style perfectly. The grain leather is so hard wearing. It went through rain, car and plane travel and still looks brand new ,with a hint of slouch.
> 
> The new croc nubuck is just exquisite. From first impression, the croc emboss seems to have more structure to it than the grain leather one. We will see in time.


I love the souple too! I have it in nano so the slouching isn't so obvious but I love how it's softer and a lot more comfortable to wear as a crossbody compared to the structured one.


----------



## Lwy

brandchaser1992 said:


> Does anyone has hardware tarnished for SDJ souple? Saw a few proloved ones has hardware oxidation. Thanks for help


I have mine for over 1 year and I don't see any tarnishing or oxidation. Do you know how old those bags are by any chance? I am curious to know now because I don't want that to happen to my bag...


----------



## Luvnlife

I own the souple baby in red and love it. It’s my favorite bag. Have had it for 2 years and use it regularly. Still looks brand new and the hardware is perfect too. No tarnishing. I always get compliments on the red color. Great bag!


----------



## chaerimk

brandchaser1992 said:


> Does anyone has hardware tarnished for SDJ souple? Saw a few proloved ones has hardware oxidation. Thanks for help



I have seen the brass hardware tarnished on the sac de jour before. You should be able to clean it up nicely though since it's just oxidation from humidity. 



Lwy said:


> I love the souple too! I have it in nano so the slouching isn't so obvious but I love how it's softer and a lot more comfortable to wear as a crossbody compared to the structured one.



Right! the placement of the strap is much better in my opinion. 



Luvnlife said:


> I own the souple baby in red and love it. It’s my favorite bag. Have had it for 2 years and use it regularly. Still looks brand new and the hardware is perfect too. No tarnishing. I always get compliments on the red color. Great bag.



Awesome! I hope these bags will last me for years to come. For me, the smaller grain and the softer looking bag really make it easy to dress up or down. Also, the bag is so under the radar and not so in your face really fit with my minimalist style.


----------



## brandchaser1992

Lwy said:


> I have mine for over 1 year and I don't see any tarnishing or oxidation. Do you know how old those bags are by any chance? I am curious to know now because I don't want that to happen to my bag...



They didn’t mention. Is SDJ souple a new model?


----------



## chaerimk

brandchaser1992 said:


> They didn’t mention. Is SDJ souple a new model?



I think the SDJ souple started in 2017.


----------



## brandchaser1992

chaerimk said:


> I think the SDJ souple started in 2017.



Thanks. What do u use to clean hardware?


----------



## chaerimk

brandchaser1992 said:


> Thanks. What do u use to clean hardware?



Mine are not brass, I think they are nickle. You can just use a dry towel to wipe them clean and store the bag in a dry area/closet.


----------



## brandchaser1992

chaerimk said:


> Mine are not brass, I think they are nickle. You can just use a dry towel to wipe them clean and store the bag in a dry area/closet.



Thanks for advise. I think I will go for black souple in baby size


----------



## Luvnlife

brandchaser1992 said:


> Thanks for advise. I think I will go for black souple in baby size



beautiful bag. You will love it!!!!!


----------



## Lwy

brandchaser1992 said:


> Thanks for advise. I think I will go for black souple in baby size


Please show us when you have it!


----------



## brandchaser1992

Lwy said:


> Please show us when you have it!



Sure thing. Will post it when arrived. [emoji8]


----------



## Dustcity8

Hi, can anyone tell me if the old MINI size (2013) is now the SMALL size?? Thank you.


----------



## brandchaser1992

brandchaser1992 said:


> Sure thing. Will post it when arrived. [emoji8]







My baby has arrived. Mine is Aged silver hardware.


----------



## Lwy

brandchaser1992 said:


> View attachment 4640369
> 
> 
> 
> My baby has arrived. Mine is Aged silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640370


Super classic, I am sure you'll love it! Congratulations x


----------



## brandchaser1992

Lwy said:


> Super classic, I am sure you'll love it! Congratulations x



Thanks [emoji8]. I love soft leather. Is urs the same as mine?


----------



## Lwy

brandchaser1992 said:


> Thanks [emoji8]. I love soft leather. Is urs the same as mine?


Yes I love the Souple version! I have it in nano size though, which is perfect as a crossbody x


----------



## chaerimk

brandchaser1992 said:


> View attachment 4640369
> 
> 
> 
> My baby has arrived. Mine is Aged silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640370



congrats! You will love this bag. The baby keeps shape way better than the small size.


----------



## Luvnlife

brandchaser1992 said:


> View attachment 4640369
> 
> 
> 
> My baby has arrived. Mine is Aged silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640370



Beautiful bag. Hope you love yours as much as I love mine!!!!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I would like to buy the sac de jour mini in black leather (not the soft leather..the other one- is there a name for this leather?)
I'm interested also in the cros embossed leather..is this leather and the other leather which is not soo soft and has the metal feets recommenable? Are there any cons? What about scratches? Does the mini der easily loose the shape or get scratches?


----------



## brandchaser1992

chaerimk said:


> congrats! You will love this bag. The baby keeps shape way better than the small size.





Luvnlife said:


> Beautiful bag. Hope you love yours as much as I love mine!!!!!!



Thanks. I think it will become my everyday bag


----------



## chaerimk

Sandra.AT said:


> I would like to buy the sac de jour mini in black leather (not the soft leather..the other one- is there a name for this leather?)
> I'm interested also in the cros embossed leather..is this leather and the other leather which is not soo soft and has the metal feets recommenable? Are there any cons? What about scratches? Does the mini der easily loose the shape or get scratches?



There is currently 3 type of leathers that i know of for the classic SDJ. They are calf skin, grain embossed and shiny croc embossed. For the souple SDJ there are 2 types. Suede croc emboss and grain leather. 
Anyone correct me if I am wrong.
The grain embossed leather on the classic is much more structure and stiffer than the natural grain on the souple. 

The grain and croc embossed on both SDJ version are less prone to scratches than the calfskin version.


----------



## Sandra.AT

chaerimk said:


> There is currently 3 type of leathers that i know of for the classic SDJ. They are calf skin, grain embossed and shiny croc embossed. For the souple SDJ there are 2 types. Suede croc emboss and grain leather.
> Anyone correct me if I am wrong.
> The grain embossed leather on the classic is much more structure and stiffer than the natural grain on the souple.
> 
> The grain and croc embossed on both SDJ version are less prone to scratches than the calfskin version.


Thank you so much for your help  I can't wait to buy this bag[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## ElleDeJour

Has anyone noticed that the clochette is sometimes hanging from the right side, but more usually from the left? Is this an authentication thing- or is it possible it just sometimes changes? Anyone with any insight in this would greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## Luvnlife

Never noticed this but it is easy to move and switch sides. Don’t think it has anything to do with authenticity.


----------



## Venessa84

ElleDeJour said:


> Has anyone noticed that the clochette is sometimes hanging from the right side, but more usually from the left? Is this an authentication thing- or is it possible it just sometimes changes? Anyone with any insight in this would greatly appreciate your help!



It can easily slide from left to right and back so not sure why that would indicate authenticity.


----------



## coolmelondew

morning walk with the sac de jour nano. have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Venessa84

Picked up my 2nd SDJ but this time a nano. I saw this combo a couple of years ago but it was way too expensive for a Saint Laurent bag to me and I missed out on it when I finally saw it on sale at Saks. Well I felt like it was fate when I found this at the outlet for an amazing, hard to resist price.
	

		
			
		

		
	




and next to this white beauty from a few years ago


----------



## IntheOcean

Venessa84 said:


> Picked up my 2nd SDJ but this time a nano. I saw this combo a couple of years ago but it was way too expensive for a Saint Laurent bag to me and I missed out on it when I finally saw it on sale at Saks. Well I felt like it was fate when I found this at the outlet for an amazing, hard to resist price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784814
> 
> 
> and next to this white beauty from a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784813


Super pretty SDJ! Congrats!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Venessa84 said:


> Picked up my 2nd SDJ but this time a nano. I saw this combo a couple of years ago but it was way too expensive for a Saint Laurent bag to me and I missed out on it when I finally saw it on sale at Saks. Well I felt like it was fate when I found this at the outlet for an amazing, hard to resist price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784814
> 
> 
> and next to this white beauty from a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784813


The white one is beautiful! From what year is it? And your new one is such a unique piece! I am sure you will have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## zon239

Hello everyone, I hope this thread is still active! I’m looking for advise on SDJ models as I’m buying my wife one for a gift. I was looking for the small size (width 32cm-12.5in) preferably in black and ended up buying one from net-a-porter. Unfortunately, where we are based at the moment the official ysl website does not deliver and also I could find very limited options there. The price on net was very good (I think), so I ended up buying there.

After the purchase and doing more research and mainly finding this forum, I realised that the model I purchased was the souple in black grained leather (photos from the website attached below). As I learned from here, this is a model that released in 2017. Possibly stupid question but does this mean that the one I purchased was actually produced three years ago? Or do they still produce new pieces of this style? Also, net-a-porter seems legit and they only sell new items, correct? Thank you all!









						Black Sac De Jour textured-leather tote | SAINT LAURENT | NET-A-PORTER
					

Fans of Saint Laurent's 'Sac De Jour' tote include Angelina Jolie, Gigi Hadid and Kate Moss - it's the kind of bag they can take from the set, to the office and everywhere in-between. Made in Italy from grained leather, this structured style has two suede-lined compartments and a zipped pocket...




					www.net-a-porter.com


----------



## lalapurplelala

Since I can’t go out and put makeup on my face just yet, here’s my SDJ as backdrop. After much research, I can say this is SDJ in Petrol. It sometimes looks gray or blue depending on lighting.


----------



## Venessa84

IntheOcean said:


> Super pretty SDJ! Congrats!



Thank you IntheOcean!! 


Thenewestgirl said:


> The white one is beautiful! From what year is it? And your new one is such a unique piece! I am sure you will have a lot of fun with it!



Thank you! The white one is either from 2015 or 2016.


----------



## Vvicky

Has anyone seen in person new croc matte version of SDJ with bronze hardware? what is your opinion in comparison to shiny croc?
It’s actually doesn’t look that matte on the pic..
I would really like to see it in person before ordering, but unfortunately there are none in Australia.


----------



## Caro10l

Hi! What are the sdj models that go to the outlet?  I’m thinking about getting a beige one in size baby in grained embossed leather, but I’m afraid of paying full prize for it, since a few of you have seen this bag in an outlet. Also, does it maintain the shape after a few years? I won’t be over stuffing it, but all the ones I see in celebs has lost it completely


----------



## Azula

Caro10l said:


> Hi! What are the sdj models that go to the outlet?  I’m thinking about getting a beige one in size baby in grained embossed leather, but I’m afraid of paying full prize for it, since a few of you have seen this bag in an outlet. Also, does it maintain the shape after a few years? I won’t be over stuffing it, but all the ones I see in celebs has lost it completely



I have no idea about the outlet selection, but I can say it holds its shape very well even after a few years. I got mine in January 2017 and used it daily until late 2019, and it still looks brand new. I didn't overstuff it, but I did use it daily and maybe put too many things a few times (but never mistreating it). Mine is the Baby size, and it was the perfect size for me, as I am petite and the Small kind of drowns me. It was a tight fit with a wallet, sunglasses, and whatever else I used to carry. If I needed more room on a particular day, I would forgo the wallet and just take a few credit cards/ cash in the pocket. Anyway, regarding shape you don't have to worry about it. I have seen pictures of ones that have become slouched and misshapen carried by celebs, but I think those were the older versions, and probably were manhandled. Or maybe it was a more supple leather?


----------



## Luvnlife

I own the soupple (not sure of spelling) leather in baby size and have had it for 3 years and use it very often. I have to say even that leather in the baby size has held its shape perfectly. I also take care of my bags and never toss them around or overstuff. If my soupple leather is holding its shape, yours should. Just don’t overstuff it. Good luck with the outlet mall. It’s a great bag in any leather!


----------



## Caro10l

Azula said:


> I have no idea about the outlet selection, but I can say it holds its shape very well even after a few years. I got mine in January 2017 and used it daily until late 2019, and it still looks brand new. I didn't overstuff it, but I did use it daily and maybe put too many things a few times (but never mistreating it). Mine is the Baby size, and it was the perfect size for me, as I am petite and the Small kind of drowns me. It was a tight fit with a wallet, sunglasses, and whatever else I used to carry. If I needed more room on a particular day, I would forgo the wallet and just take a few credit cards/ cash in the pocket. Anyway, regarding shape you don't have to worry about it. I have seen pictures of ones that have become slouched and misshapen carried by celebs, but I think those were the older versions, and probably were manhandled. Or maybe it was a more supple leather?


Thank you so much! You have been so much help


----------



## Rimishi

Hi ladies, does anyone know if there are some sac de jour that doesn’t come with keys?? I just bought a small with the detachable pouch and didn’t think much of it and only now realized it didn’t come with keys? I’ve heard a couple of other people say they also didn’t get keys which is odd because what is the point in having a padlock then.


----------



## Venessa84

Rimishi said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if there are some sac de jour that doesn’t come with keys?? I just bought a small with the detachable pouch and didn’t think much of it and only now realized it didn’t come with keys? I’ve heard a couple of other people say they also didn’t get keys which is odd because what is the point in having a padlock then.



It should definitely come with keys. They way they attach them I can see them getting lost easily though.


----------



## kulasa87

Has anyone seen the Grained Calfskin Small Sac De Jour in Amarena color (burgundy) on this thread? Thanks.


----------



## giligy

Caro10l said:


> Hi! What are the sdj models that go to the outlet?  I’m thinking about getting a beige one in size baby in grained embossed leather, but I’m afraid of paying full prize for it, since a few of you have seen this bag in an outlet. Also, does it maintain the shape after a few years? I won’t be over stuffing it, but all the ones I see in celebs has lost it completely



I can answer this. I went to the outlet at Woodbury on Nov 5th and saw many SDJs. Three souples in small I think, and then nano and baby too but I didn't pay much heed to the nano or baby because they were too small for me. Here are the two I was considering, but won't get them probably because the strap is way too thin that it digs into my shoulder when I wear it. I have the SA's info I think, if you want it. In general everything at the outlet was 1/3 off MSRP.


----------



## Mvalencia

Caro10l said:


> Hi! What are the sdj models that go to the outlet?  I’m thinking about getting a beige one in size baby in grained embossed leather, but I’m afraid of paying full prize for it, since a few of you have seen this bag in an outlet. Also, does it maintain the shape after a few years? I won’t be over stuffing it, but all the ones I see in celebs has lost it completely



I have a black one in size baby, and it doesn't hold its shape. But I guess, it's where the beauty lies. I love my bags to look as natural as possible, that's why I go for grained ones instead of the structured one in smooth leather. A plus point of this bag is it suits every occasion: I use it daily when I first got it, and don't mind bringing it to a fancier event (I remove the strap, so it becomes a top handle and dress it with a twilly ). It fits literally everything and taking one stuff out is never a nightmare (which might be the case with stiff ones).

If you want its shape to stay as much as they can, try stuffing it with fabrics (not heavy stuff) when not in use. Anyways, I paid full price on this one as I don't think we have a Saint Laurent outlet down here in Straya


----------



## Mvalencia

Rimishi said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if there are some sac de jour that doesn’t come with keys?? I just bought a small with the detachable pouch and didn’t think much of it and only now realized it didn’t come with keys? I’ve heard a couple of other people say they also didn’t get keys which is odd because what is the point in having a padlock then.



Have you tried looking in the zipper? My one arrives with it being inside, not hung.


----------



## kulasa87

giligy said:


> I can answer this. I went to the outlet at Woodbury on Nov 5th and saw many SDJs. Three souples in small I think, and then nano and baby too but I didn't pay much heed to the nano or baby because they were too small for me. Here are the two I was considering, but won't get them probably because the strap is way too thin that it digs into my shoulder when I wear it. I have the SA's info I think, if you want it. In general everything at the outlet was 1/3 off MSRP.



Can I have your SA's info? Thanks.


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone seen this woven one in person? It’s really making me want a sac du hour...


----------



## giligy

kulasa87 said:


> Can I have your SA's info? Thanks.


DMing you!


----------



## averagejoe

Christofle said:


> Has anyone seen this woven one in person? It’s really making me want a sac du hour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901518


I haven't seen this, but I have two men's Sac de Jour bags (one structured and one 48hr duffel) and they are amazing bags. Love how sleek they look! You should get a Sac de Jour


----------



## Christofle

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen this, but I have two men's Sac de Jour bags (one structured and one 48hr duffel) and they are amazing bags. Love how sleek they look! You should get a Sac de Jour


Thanks for the feedback ! Glad you like them!


----------



## Deeky

@averagejoe  Do you have any mod shots of the SDJs? I think you are roughly the same size as me, and i think the men's SDJs might be slightly too big...and too heavy (they are lined in thick leather, yes?)


----------



## kulasa87

My new to me SDJ


----------



## averagejoe

Deeky said:


> @averagejoe  Do you have any mod shots of the SDJs? I think you are roughly the same size as me, and i think the men's SDJs might be slightly too big...and too heavy (they are lined in thick leather, yes?)


I posted this in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/guys-and-their-bags-mod-shots-please.1017386/page-6

But here it is again. Since it's head to toe Saint Laurent, I guess it's appropriate to share it here too.

The men's Sac de Jour is not too big at all. I really like the size. I'm 5' 8" (173 cm). I absolutely love this bag. My only criticism is the way the strap is attached. The structured Sac de Jour has the strap attached to the base of the handles inside the bag with with small lobster clasps on very small D-rings, which is a bit awkward compared to the more superior attachment location for the Sac de Jour Souple and duffel.






Here I am with the same bag with a different pair of SLP Wyatt boots and SLP jacket (shared earlier on the Dudes and their Diors thread):




It is on the heavier side, but I actually don't mind heavy bags. The only problem now is that with all the hand-sanitizing, I'm so afraid of getting the sanitizer on the handles, so I always wear the bag with the shoulder strap when I walk into a store and am required to sanitize my hands again. I like how the bag looks when hand-carried much more than when worn over the shoulder. At least it has that option, especially during this pandemic.

Here are photos from 2019 that I shared previously here in the YSL forum, showing how it looks without the strap, when worn with the strap, and with the strap attached:












I also posted this in the same thread before, with my Sac de Jour 48 hr duffel. Also wearing SLP Wyatt boots and SLP L17 leather biker:


----------



## Venessa84

love this little cutie!



I’m surprised how much can fit inside of it.


----------



## Deeky

@averagejoe 

Thanks for the lovely shots, looking great as usual  That was very helpful


----------



## coolmelondew

Venessa84 said:


> love this little cutie!
> 
> View attachment 4905108
> 
> I’m surprised how much can fit inside of it.


love this beauty


----------



## lalapurplelala

Do you put a bag organizer inside a nano SDJ or no? Really curious since it is an open bag.


----------



## Miss World

zon239 said:


> Hello everyone, I hope this thread is still active! I’m looking for advise on SDJ models as I’m buying my wife one for a gift. I was looking for the small size (width 32cm-12.5in) preferably in black and ended up buying one from net-a-porter. Unfortunately, where we are based at the moment the official ysl website does not deliver and also I could find very limited options there. The price on net was very good (I think), so I ended up buying there.
> 
> After the purchase and doing more research and mainly finding this forum, I realised that the model I purchased was the souple in black grained leather (photos from the website attached below). As I learned from here, this is a model that released in 2017. Possibly stupid question but does this mean that the one I purchased was actually produced three years ago? Or do they still produce new pieces of this style? Also, net-a-porter seems legit and they only sell new items, correct? Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Sac De Jour textured-leather tote | SAINT LAURENT | NET-A-PORTER
> 
> 
> Fans of Saint Laurent's 'Sac De Jour' tote include Angelina Jolie, Gigi Hadid and Kate Moss - it's the kind of bag they can take from the set, to the office and everywhere in-between. Made in Italy from grained leather, this structured style has two suede-lined compartments and a zipped pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.net-a-porter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785801


Hi i don't know if anyone replied to you, but yes that is the Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in Souple leather (supple leather). It is grained and durable leather and is not as stiff at the original SDJ. I think it is an amazing classic choice, i hope your wife like it  



Vvicky said:


> Has anyone seen in person new croc matte version of SDJ with bronze hardware? what is your opinion in comparison to shiny croc?
> It’s actually doesn’t look that matte on the pic..
> I would really like to see it in person before ordering, but unfortunately there are none in Australia.
> View attachment 4852952


This matte croc embossed SDJ is on my wishlist. I haven't seen it in real life yet but i believe it should be in stock in Australia now. I think it's absolutely stunning but i can't decide if i'd want nano, baby or Small.



giligy said:


> I can answer this. I went to the outlet at Woodbury on Nov 5th and saw many SDJs. Three souples in small I think, and then nano and baby too but I didn't pay much heed to the nano or baby because they were too small for me. Here are the two I was considering, but won't get them probably because the strap is way too thin that it digs into my shoulder when I wear it. I have the SA's info I think, if you want it. In general everything at the outlet was 1/3 off MSRP.


The dark blue souple is gorgeous! 



Christofle said:


> Has anyone seen this woven one in person? It’s really making me want a sac du hour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901518


Absolutely stunning details in this bag, love it!


----------



## 18karatblonde

I got the Sac De Jour small in black with black hardware & I love it so much! I'm in love with the bag so much, it's such a classic piece!


----------



## Miss World

18karatblonde said:


> I got the Sac De Jour small in black with black hardware & I love it so much! I'm in love with the bag so much, it's such a classic piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936380
> View attachment 4936379
> View attachment 4936380


Oh my god! So beautiful, i absolutely love, love the smooth leather, looks so edgy and luxurious.


----------



## dumblydora

Looking to buy a preloved SDJ nano in pebbles/grain leather. Does anyone know *where* the authentication code is supposed to be located on the real bags? 

I understand there’s no authentication service available but hoping SDJ nano owners can at least tell me this info!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I want to share my Forest Green Nano SdJ.  I've had it a couple years and LOVE it!


----------



## IntheOcean

MrsSlocomb said:


> I want to share my Forest Green Nano SdJ.  I've had it a couple years and LOVE it!
> View attachment 4956534
> View attachment 4956535


Thank you for sharing! Gorgeous shade of green


----------



## dumblydora

Just bought this preloved baby SDJ in the prettiest pink! I have a few questions

Can someone please help me identify the type of leather on my bag? Wondering if it’s the type that’ll keep its shape better or not.
Does anyone else use inserts to help with shape?
What spray do you recommend to minimize colour transfer?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This is one bag I reach for time and time again; the color combination goes with so many of my outfits.  I don’t know if puffs are in or out, but this one stays put.


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

Has anyone ever had a problem with how open the sac de jour is? I'm afraid of spilling contents, hands reaching in, etc.


----------



## Luvnlife

I have never had a problem with mine. I have the baby size and use it crossbody. I absolutely love it. Mine is soupple leather and my favorite bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

tinascloset said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem with how open the sac de jour is? I'm afraid of spilling contents, hands reaching in, etc.


Never! That thing is tight as a drum. Incredible considering that is open.


----------



## Sandra.AT

MrsSlocomb said:


> I want to share my Forest Green Nano SdJ.  I've had it a couple years and LOVE it!
> View attachment 4956534
> View attachment 4956535


Hi are there any signifikant wear and tear on this bag? I would like to buy also the cros embossed nano in black.
Is this the shiny or matte  leather?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Sandra.AT said:


> Hi are there any signifikant wear and tear on this bag? I would like to buy also the cros embossed nano in black.
> Is this the shiny or matte  leather?


No wear and tear, but I baby my bags.  It's shiny


----------



## meowkittycat

Sandra.AT said:


> Hi are there any signifikant wear and tear on this bag? I would like to buy also the cros embossed nano in black.
> Is this the shiny or matte  leather?



I also own the same bag MrsSlocomb has (Forest Green Croc Nano) that's shiny. I haven't noticed any significant wear and tear on mine either but I don't baby that bag. It's been through drizzle, minor knocking against walls and doors, tumbling to the floor of my car. No noticeable scratches on the leather itself but little scratches on the bag feet. It still looks like new otherwise.


----------



## Satoshi

Hi, I'm new here and just bought a large SDJ, it's the older version pebbled calfskin with the metal feet. Would someone help me verify it's authenticity? Two things stood out to me, the inner pouch doesn't detach via the snap buttons and there is no shoulder strap. Is this how the older model was? And what year is this model?


----------



## blackcherry88

Satoshi said:


> Hi, I'm new here and just bought a large SDJ, it's the older version pebbled calfskin with the metal feet. Would someone help me verify it's authenticity? Two things stood out to me, the inner pouch doesn't detach via the snap buttons and there is no shoulder strap. Is this how the older model was? And what year is this model?


I don’t think we are supposed to authenticate anything here, but what you’ve described sounds like the very first 40cm version of the SDJ. What is the lining of the bag?


----------



## Satoshi

blackcherry88 said:


> I don’t think we are supposed to authenticate anything here, but what you’ve described sounds like the very first 40cm version of the SDJ. What is the lining of the bag?



ty blackcherry, the lining is nylon


----------



## blackcherry88

Satoshi said:


> ty blackcherry, the lining is nylon


It sounds like something from the 2014-2015 era, you may want to check on resale sites to see if you can find any bag similar to yours.


----------



## rutabaga

Has anyone sold their SdJ and regretted it? I keep waffling on whether to sell mine. I have the large size in taupe-y grey pebbled leather, so it doesn’t come with a shoulder strap. I bought it preloved and have only used it 2-3x. But it may come in handy in the future if I go back to the office.


----------



## lux_and_learning

Can anyone offer input on their opinion between the Sac De Jour Nano vs Celine Luggage Nano.
At the moment, I'm drawn to the Luggage; I remember how popular it was when I was in high school and maybe Im trying just trying to check it off. Although, I feel like I will get tired of its rather busy front side when I get older, compared to the simplicity of the SDJ. 
Thoughts?


----------



## lux_and_learning

Is the SDJ Nano only offered in the smooth leather now? Im browsing the YSL website (USA) and it appears only a few colors are available for the grain de powder embossed leather at a lower price point (which im guessing is an old style that they're trying to phase out due to the price difference). I see grained leather in the next size up however.


----------



## tinery9

lux_and_learning said:


> Can anyone offer input on their opinion between the Sac De Jour Nano vs Celine Luggage Nano.
> At the moment, I'm drawn to the Luggage; I remember how popular it was when I was in high school and maybe Im trying just trying to check it off. Although, I feel like I will get tired of its rather busy front side when I get older, compared to the simplicity of the SDJ.
> Thoughts?



I briefly considered Celine luggage because of the zipper closure but I agree that the simplicity of the sdj is more timeless. I also think it’s more versatile with different outfits than the Celine because of its simpler design


----------



## coachclst

Thinking of getting a SDJ in smooth leather, but afraid leather will scratch easily.  Can scratches/dents be removed with this type of leather?  Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## baghagg

coachclst said:


> Thinking of getting a SDJ in smooth leather, but afraid leather will scratch easily.  Can scratches/dents be removed with this type of leather?  Any input would be greatly appreciated.


I have a smooth SDJ - it is approx 6 years old and looks brand new.  No issues whatsoever.


----------



## coachclst

baghagg said:


> I have a smooth SDJ - it is approx 6 years old and looks brand new.  No issues whatsoever.




Thanks for responding, can scratches/dents buff out of the leather easily.


----------



## baghagg

coachclst said:


> Thanks for responding, can scratches/dents buff out of the leather easily.


I would say yes, but honestly, it seems the smooth leather is stronger than it appears because I've not had to do this..


----------



## coachclst

baghagg said:


> I would say yes, but honestly, it seems the smooth leather is stronger than it appears because I've not had to do this..



I am thinking of getting a black SDJ the smooth leather but it has a couple of scratches and dents and I'm worried they will not buff out.  It is the last one, not sure what to do.


----------



## nekkid

I have the souple version. Any good organizee/insert suggestion to hold the shape? Thank you.


----------



## nekkid

lux_and_learning said:


> Can anyone offer input on their opinion between the Sac De Jour Nano vs Celine Luggage Nano.
> At the moment, I'm drawn to the Luggage; I remember how popular it was when I was in high school and maybe Im trying just trying to check it off. Although, I feel like I will get tired of its rather busy front side when I get older, compared to the simplicity of the SDJ.
> Thoughts?


Same thoughts as you. I went with SDJ instead for the simple classic design. It's more timeless.


----------



## giantbeae

I just got this nano delivered yesterday and I notice the stamp is slightly fading and thin compared to my other bags. The letters look off too. Any thoughts?


----------



## coachclst

I just looked at my SDJ and the logo is the same, no issues yet, I purchased it last summer.  Hope this helps


----------



## giantbeae

coachclst said:


> I just looked at my SDJ and the logo is the same, no issues yet, I purchased it last summer.  Hope this helps



Thank you


----------



## Luxlynx

Hello
I got a SDJ in croco shiny black in small. I wonder if the padlock will scruff the side of the bag in time because it is pretty heavy.
I also wonder if anybody can say if the matte or the shiny is more durable.
I am a bit clumsy so I need a sturdy bag.
best regards.


----------



## Rana S

After many years of chasing the perfect color , finally I got my baby sac de jour in this brown/ caramel grained leather and couldn’t be happier . This is the comparison in color with chanel 21 P caramel color and comparison in size with my LV sac plat bb


----------



## Luvnlife

Rana S said:


> After many years of chasing the perfect color , finally I got my baby sac de jour in this brown/ caramel grained leather and couldn’t be happier . This is the comparison in color with chanel 21 P caramel color and comparison in size with my LV sac plat bb



Love this bag, especially in the souple leather. Gorgeous color and size. I have the same bag in red and the leather wears great. Enjoy it!


----------



## Izzy48

Rana S said:


> After many years of chasing the perfect color , finally I got my baby sac de jour in this brown/ caramel grained leather and couldn’t be happier . This is the comparison in color with chanel 21 P caramel color and comparison in size with my LV sac plat bb


Beautiful bag and the color is lovely. Makes me think of getting one. What does your bag hold?


----------



## Rana S

Luvnlife said:


> Love this bag, especially in the souple leather. Gorgeous color and size. I have the same bag in red and the leather wears great. Enjoy it!


Thanks dear


----------



## Rana S

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful bag and the color is lovely. Makes me think of getting one. What does your bag hold?


Thanks a lot . It holds all my essentials that I use daily (phone , several SLG ,..etc)


----------



## Fashion412

Rana S said:


> After many years of chasing the perfect color , finally I got my baby sac de jour in this brown/ caramel grained leather and couldn’t be happier . This is the comparison in color with chanel 21 P caramel color and comparison in size with my LV sac plat bb


Where did you find this combo? I love it.


----------



## Rana S

Fashion412 said:


> Where did you find this combo? I love it.


Thanks dear . I bought it from the boutique here in UAE . However , I saw the exact bag in fashionphile 2 weeks back but I think sold now


----------



## Fashion412

Rana S said:


> Thanks dear . I bought it from the boutique here in UAE . However , I saw the exact bag in fashionphile 2 weeks back but I think sold now


I will be on the lookout! It’s beautiful.


----------



## manpursefan

Can the large fit a 13" laptop?


----------



## Fashion412

Traded in my pebbled leather SDJ for the matte croc SDJ (baby size) and couldn't be happier. This bag seems so insanely sturdy and durable.


----------



## mliLV

Does anyone have this sac de jour baby In dark natural? Would like to see some pics of this color. Thank you!


----------



## Fashion412

mliLV said:


> Does anyone have this sac de jour baby In dark natural? Would like to see some pics of this color. Thank you!



I saw this bag/color combo on Instagram, and this bag is definitely next on my list.


----------



## mliLV

Fashion412 said:


> I saw this bag/color combo on Instagram, and this bag is definitely next on my list.
> 
> View attachment 5580198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580199


Thanks for posting this! The color is lovely


----------



## legaldiva

I'm obsessed with the small SdJ in neon yellow.  What season did that come out and why is it so hard to find?


----------



## Gemma Wood

Is the matte croc on the SDJ more resilient than the smooth leather? I worry that the corner wear and stratches will be the same as the smooth as there is no patent layer to protect the leather.


----------



## lilimcn

mliLV said:


> Does anyone have this sac de jour baby In dark natural? Would like to see some pics of this color. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5579421


I was also looking around for that color, and I found these pics online:





It says the color is also called Dark Natural, but it looks so different to the one on the YSL website, I wonder what it looks like in real life!


----------



## cassie62

Rana S said:


> After many years of chasing the perfect color , finally I got my baby sac de jour in this brown/ caramel grained leather and couldn’t be happier . This is the comparison in color with chanel 21 P caramel color and comparison in size with my LV sac plat bb


----------



## cassie62

Rana S said:


> After many years of chasing the perfect color , finally I got my baby sac de jour in this brown/ caramel grained leather and couldn’t be happier . This is the comparison in color with chanel 21 P caramel color and comparison in size with my LV sac plat bb


I really like this color can you please let me know the nam???


----------



## cassie62

Is it called canyon??


----------



## Luxlynx

I love my Sac de jour in croc. 
I am very clumsy so that poor bag thanks a lot of smacking in to cars, doors etc but it take every smack like a hard core boxer.
It is my favorite everyday bag now and so practical. Love it.


----------



## Maria333

Hi everyone! I'm considering Sac de Jour nano as an easy everyday bag, but wanted to check here if you're still loving and using your sacs or would you rather have another bag if you were making the decision now? I don't care about buying the latest trend, but wouldn't want to buy something outdated. I'd love to hear what everyone here is thinking about the bag in 2022, coming 2023!
I really love using my small Lady Dior, but sometimes it's too much for everyday as I dress very casually. I'm thinking the nano model could be great for casual wear instead.


----------



## Antigone

Is the nano sac de jour heavy?


----------



## Maria333

Antigone said:


> Is the nano sac de jour heavy?


I think it's very lightweight, that's one more reason why I think it'd serve as a great everyday bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm considering Sac de Jour nano as an easy everyday bag, but wanted to check here if you're still loving and using your sacs or would you rather have another bag if you were making the decision now? I don't care about buying the latest trend, but wouldn't want to buy something outdated. I'd love to hear what everyone here is thinking about the bag in 2022, coming 2023!
> I really love using my small Lady Dior, but sometimes it's too much for everyday as I dress very casually. I'm thinking the nano model could be great for casual wear instead.


I'm looking at the baby sac for an everyday bag. This bag looks timeless to me. I have a small but don't use it a lot since I have been working from home. I let my DIL use it on a trip and it just elevated everything she wore it with. That's why I am now looking at another just in a smaller size.


----------



## motzfield

After working hard, and providing for us for over 50 years. I just pulled the trigger on this combination, for my mother.

I hope you everyone likes it, because as a man i don't know a lot about designer bags. @Antigone


----------



## Antigone

motzfield said:


> After working hard, and providing for us for over 50 years. I just pulled the trigger on this combination, for my mother.
> 
> I hope you everyone likes it, because as a man i don't know a lot about designer bags. @Antigone
> 
> View attachment 5643996



Awesome combination! And such a heartwarming story - I'm sure your mom will love her new wallet and bag.


----------



## Azula

Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm considering Sac de Jour nano as an easy everyday bag, but wanted to check here if you're still loving and using your sacs or would you rather have another bag if you were making the decision now? I don't care about buying the latest trend, but wouldn't want to buy something outdated. I'd love to hear what everyone here is thinking about the bag in 2022, coming 2023!
> I really love using my small Lady Dior, but sometimes it's too much for everyday as I dress very casually. I'm thinking the nano model could be great for casual wear instead.


Hi, I don't think the bag is outdated, as it's a pretty good looking bag and kind of timeless. Especially the nano size, I think is good for every day casual use. I loved this bag and wore it almost every day for 2 years in the baby size, but one thing that wouldn't make me consider another one is the fact that it doesn't close. At the time that I wore it, I didn't have too many spills, but somehow nowdays I'm either clumsier or more in a hurry, so I definitely need a bag that zips or at least has some sort of closure.


----------



## HavPlenty

Azula said:


> Hi, I don't think the bag is outdated, as it's a pretty good looking bag and kind of timeless. Especially the nano size, I think is good for every day casual use. I loved this bag and wore it almost every day for 2 years in the baby size, but one thing that wouldn't make me consider another one is the fact that it doesn't close. At the time that I wore it, I didn't have too many spills, but somehow nowdays I'm either clumsier or more in a hurry, so I definitely need a bag that zips or at least has some sort of closure.


I agree with the not closing part. Did your baby have the removable middle zip compartment? The one I am eyeing has that. I have several bag organizers that zip so I could remove the one that comes with it and use one of those.


----------



## Maria333

Azula said:


> Hi, I don't think the bag is outdated, as it's a pretty good looking bag and kind of timeless. Especially the nano size, I think is good for every day casual use. I loved this bag and wore it almost every day for 2 years in the baby size, but one thing that wouldn't make me consider another one is the fact that it doesn't close. At the time that I wore it, I didn't have too many spills, but somehow nowdays I'm either clumsier or more in a hurry, so I definitely need a bag that zips or at least has some sort of closure.


That's a great point, the fact that is not closing is definitely a con. I thought about it, but decided I could live with it since I keep all my smaller items in my mini pochette and could put the card holder in there as well. The only issue is with the phone that would be easily accessible for pickpocketers...


----------



## bluesnapdragon

Maria333 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm considering Sac de Jour nano as an easy everyday bag, but wanted to check here if you're still loving and using your sacs or would you rather have another bag if you were making the decision now? I don't care about buying the latest trend, but wouldn't want to buy something outdated. I'd love to hear what everyone here is thinking about the bag in 2022, coming 2023!
> I really love using my small Lady Dior, but sometimes it's too much for everyday as I dress very casually. I'm thinking the nano model could be great for casual wear instead.


I highly recommend it! I still use mine all the time after several years and am obsessed with it. It's such a cute bag, it's the perfect size/weight for me (I have both the baby and the nano), and it looks great with everything. My older one has also held up really well over the years and still looks like new. And I think it's a classic bag, I don't see it going out of style anytime soon


----------



## Maria333

bluesnapdragon said:


> I highly recommend it! I still use mine all the time after several years and am obsessed with it. It's such a cute bag, it's the perfect size/weight for me (I have both the baby and the nano), and it looks great with everything. My older one has also held up really well over the years and still looks like new. And I think it's a classic bag, I don't see it going out of style anytime soon


Thanks for sharing! I didn't know there was a baby version as well, but nano looks pretty spacious for my needs. Great to hear that you're still loving your bags! I pulled the trigger and ordered one


----------



## motzfield

Does anyone know what ''processing'' means at the YSL website? as status order.


----------



## Azula

HavPlenty said:


> I agree with the not closing part. Did your baby have the removable middle zip compartment? The one I am eyeing has that. I have several bag organizers that zip so I could remove the one that comes with it and use one of those.


Yes, mine has the removable middle zip compartment. I also considered interior organizers, but I never ended up doing anything other than topping my stuff off with a silk scarf as like a tiny "blanket" for security. I think it was fine because I also had a smaller pochette and a card holder, and my phone always seemed to be secure. I don't think it would work as an every day style for me anymore but I do still take it out for meetings or anywhere that I need to look professional or carry an iPad or some documents.


----------



## Azula

Maria333 said:


> That's a great point, the fact that is not closing is definitely a con. I thought about it, but decided I could live with it since I keep all my smaller items in my mini pochette and could put the card holder in there as well. The only issue is with the phone that would be easily accessible for pickpocketers...


I mentioned in another comment something very similar to your bag situation: I also had a pochette and a card holder and this worked well. I even added another layer of security with a small silk scarf on top, and I didn't ever have any big spillage, nor did I lose anything from my bag. It works, especially the nano size I think will be secure enough if you love the look of the bag (which I do).


----------



## Luvnlife

I absolutely love this bag. Definitely a classic style. I have the baby and have not had any problems with things spilling out. I’m actually looking at the nano. I don’t carry much in my bags. Mini pouchette, card holder, sunglasses and phone. You will love yours!


----------



## motzfield

@Antigone 

Unfortunately, my mom didn't like the bag, had the return the whole order. 

She said it can't close on the top as a bag, and it's too small for her. 

Maybe she is old fashioned, because she doesn't know the high designer bag world like Dior, YSL, Chanel.

Maybe i will buy a Armani or Micheal Kors for her. 

Can u send me a DM for help maybe?

Thanks


----------



## Maria333

I just got my bag and it looks great, but I'm starting to get a little worried that maybe it's a super fake. The box has this weird label saying "KING PALM NEW JOLIE", I tried to Google it, but didn't find any explanation as to what it might mean. Had any of you seen this phrase on Saint Laurent bags packaging? Or know what it means?
Any insight will be much appreciated!!


----------



## motzfield

Maria333 said:


> I just got my bag and it looks great, but I'm starting to get a little worried that maybe it's a super fake. The box has this weird label saying "KING PALM NEW JOLIE", I tried to Google it, but didn't find any explanation as to what it might mean. Had any of you seen this phrase on Saint Laurent bags packaging? Or know what it means?
> Any insight will be much appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 5648870



where did u buy it


----------



## psucutie

Maria333 said:


> I just got my bag and it looks great, but I'm starting to get a little worried that maybe it's a super fake. The box has this weird label saying "KING PALM NEW JOLIE", I tried to Google it, but didn't find any explanation as to what it might mean. Had any of you seen this phrase on Saint Laurent bags packaging? Or know what it means?
> Any insight will be much appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 5648870


Did you buy from a department store? I just got a medium envelope from both NM (returned) and bloomies and they came in a similar box.   Is it possible the king palm new jolie is the material?


----------



## marxo

I received this purse as a gift. Can someone tell me if it’s authentic? Thank you!


----------



## KerryGold

I bought a SDJ Nano on eBay. It looked good value. A little scuffed on top but outside no concerns. But now...

I have a problem! The authenticators think the bag doesn't match the sellers description. They say they have found scuffs and cracks in the glazing. I feel like this even suggests a hole? I can apparently return for a refund. Should I?

The lower res pic is from the seller and the high resolution from the authenticator - it almost looks like the seller purposefully blurred out the hole?!


----------



## HavPlenty

Did you mean to post those other unrelated pics?


----------



## Cute2Chic

I think this bag is very classy. I work part time as a realtor and I would use this for more luxury presentations. I prefer it to the birkin because it is more sensible and business formal


----------

